# Der stelle eine Frage Thread



## Zarth (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community

Hier könnt ihr Fragen stellen oder die Fragen beantworen und müsst nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen.
Egal ob einer ein Beta-Key hat oder nicht. Hier darf jeder eine Frage stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regeln

- Höfflich die Frage stellen und beantworten.

- Wenn die Frage beantwortet würde bitte Edit Funktion benutzen und
  "Frage beantwortet" unter der Frage schreiben.Das man weiß diese Frage wurde beantwortet.

- Keine Beleidigungen


Hier ein Thread wo vielleicht paar Fragen beantwortet werden.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0

So viel Spaß bei Fragen stellen und beantworten.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm... sinnloser Thread?

Dass jeder hier Fragen stellen kann ist doch kein Geheimnis... und welche Regeln gelten steht anderswo noch ausführlicher....^^


----------



## Zarth (7. Juni 2009)

Der Thread ist für Aion Fragen und viele Leute machen halt ein Thread auf für ca 2 Fragen und das diese 2Fragen Thread nicht gibt sollen Leute die eine Frage haben hier rein schreiben.Dann werden sie beantwortet von Leute die eine Antwort drauf haben.


----------



## T-Chopper (7. Juni 2009)

Finde die Idee ganz nett mit den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab sogar paar Fragen zu Aion.

Ich habe beim Kumpel Aion mal angeguckt und es hat mir von Anfang an gefallen.
So zu den Fragen.

1# Weiß einer wie viele Instanzen es geben wird ?

2# Wird es auch Bgs geben oder nur der Abyss geben ? (Was mich nicht stört)

3# Werden die Berufe schwer zuskillen sein oder kann man das noch nicht sagen ?

4# Ich habe im Video von RomanGV1 eine Arena gesehen ist sie nur zum Spaß oder wird das so wie in WoW mit der Arena ? (Ich hoffe ja nur zum Spaß)

Fragen beantwortet


----------



## jo0 (7. Juni 2009)

T-Chopper schrieb:


> Finde die Idee ganz nett mit den Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu 1: Ein Paar.. 7 Stück http://www.aion-forum.com/atreia/568-die-instanzen.html
Zu 2: Keine BG's.. Nur Absyss.. Aber auch noch andere Sachen wie zB: Castle Sieges.. 
ZU 3: Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Kommt aber auch denk ich mal auf den Beruf an.
Zu 4: Arena ist nur zum Spaß da.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2009)

T-Chopper schrieb:


> 1# Weiß einer wie viele Instanzen es geben wird ?



Hier wurde das Thema schon besprochen




T-Chopper schrieb:


> 2# Wird es auch Bgs geben oder nur der Abyss geben ? (Was mich nicht stört)



Es wird keine BGs geben.
Dafür ist der Abyss riesig, ich denke das ist besser als x-verschiedene BGs. Gefällt mir besser.



T-Chopper schrieb:


> 3# Werden die Berufe schwer zuskillen sein oder kann man das noch nicht sagen ?



Es wird wohl etwas schwerer sein als in WoW, aber vom Prinzip her keine Wissenschaft für sich.



T-Chopper schrieb:


> 4# Ich habe im Video von RomanGV1 eine Arena gesehen ist sie nur zum Spaß oder wird das so wie in WoW mit der Arena ? (Ich hoffe ja nur zum Spaß)



Das ist die Trainingsarena, die es in den Hauptstädten gibt. Ist nur der Übung halber, keine "gewertete" Arena wie in WoW.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Juni 2009)

Zu den Berufen :

Durch die Work Orders, kann man mit relativ geringem Material/Geld Aufwand seine Berufe Skillen, und kriegt durch die Erfüllung der WO´s noch Materialien, die man sonst nur schwer/teuer erstehen kann


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

1. Wirt es Deutsche Server geben? oder nur ein Grosser EU Server? 


das ist meine Grösste Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> 1. Wirt es Deutsche Server geben? oder nur ein Grosser EU Server?
> 
> 
> das ist meine Grösste Frage
> ...


jo denke schon da es auch nen deutschen manager gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw Deutsche Teammitglieder


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

Das mit den servern etc weiss nur NcSoft und die die da arbeiten.
Das kann man als gamer nur schätzen/hoffen etc.


----------



## Stampeete (8. Juni 2009)

Was meint ihr bleiben die Chars vom Beta Wochenende gespeichert/erhalten?


----------



## jo0 (9. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> 1. Wirt es Deutsche Server geben? oder nur ein Grosser EU Server?
> 
> 
> das ist meine Grösste Frage
> ...



Ich denke mal auch deutsche Server, da wird anscheint genug Leute sein werden ^^




Stampeete schrieb:


> Was meint ihr bleiben die Chars vom Beta Wochenende gespeichert/erhalten?



Nein, warum auch? Das nächste mal wird die die Asmodier Seite getest.
Es wäre auch etwas unfair gegenüber den neuen Spielern..


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hoff, dass es einen EU server gibt^^ es gibt nichts befriedigerendes, als irgendwelche Franzmänner oder Inselaffen abzuschlachten ;D


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hoff, dass es einen EU server gibt^^ es gibt nichts befriedigerendes, als irgendwelche Franzmänner oder Inselaffen abzuschlachten ;D



naja... klingt aber nicht nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2009)

EU Server sind toll ... da muss man nicht immer zwangsläufig mit Deutschen spielen. Ok ... auf die elenden Franzosen kann ich verzichten, die können bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gerade mit Skandinaviern spielen ist eigentlich immer ganz lustig und entspannend.
Jedoch kann ich mich an kein NCSoft-Spiel erinnern in dem es nicht explizit deutsche Server gab (ok, bei LA2 bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so sicher).


----------



## Stampeete (10. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nein, warum auch? Das nächste mal wird die die Asmodier Seite getest.
> Es wäre auch etwas unfair gegenüber den neuen Spielern..



Sorry nehmt mir das mal nicht übel aber: Was interessieren mich die anderen Spieler? Wenn ich die Beta Teste bekomme ich automatisch Vorteile, und kann sogar ein paar Tage vor Release schon spielen. Und das die Chars der Beta gespeichert werden ist garnicht so abwegig... Oder meinst du die wissen nicht wie sie ihre Daten abspeichern, und später wieder aufspielen können? Bei DAOC war das ähnlich, nach der Beta konnten die Tester ihre Chars weiterspielen, wenn auch mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten!


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2009)

Stampeete schrieb:


> Bei DAOC war das ähnlich, nach der Beta konnten die Tester ihre Chars weiterspielen, wenn auch mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten!


Wenn du nicht die US-Version meinst (weil da hab ich die Relaseversion nicht gekauft), ist es totaler Humbug. Bei der EU-Beta von DAoC gab es einen kompletten Char-wipe.
Bei Aion in CHina konnte man die Open Beta Chars jedoch nachher weiterspielen, soweit ich weiss. 
Aber Betachars in Release zu übernehmen finde ich allgemein bisschen blöd.


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß die frage wurde bereits beantwortet ich mache dennoch einen kleinen zusatz, da vieles fehlte bei den angaben.




T-Chopper schrieb:


> 1# Weiß einer wie viele Instanzen es geben wird ?


Gibt es und in dem neuen content patch (welcher bei uns zu release warsch. noch nicht enthalten ist) wird es auch richtige raidinstanzen mit größeren raidbossen geben.

Ansonsten ist das spiel eher auf eine offene Welt ausgelegt. (in den starterzonen gibt es "channels" damit spieler normal questen können)



> 2# Wird es auch Bgs geben oder nur der Abyss geben ? (Was mich nicht stört)


Bei diesem punkt haben einige vergessen.. es wird neben dem OpenRvR (dem Abyss) auch Rift PvP geben.. das heißt portale gehen ab und an zeitweise auf in den PvM gebieten wodurch man dann in feindliche PvM gebiete fallen können wird.

Ein kleiner pvp snack für zwischendrin



> 3# Werden die Berufe schwer zuskillen sein oder kann man das noch nicht sagen ?


Komplizierter wohl als beispielweise in WoW. Man wird aber alle berufe gleichzeitig lernen können, nicht nur einen einzigen pro char.



> 4# Ich habe im Video von RomanGV1 eine Arena gesehen ist sie nur zum Spaß oder wird das so wie in WoW mit der Arena ? (Ich hoffe ja nur zum Spaß)


Nur zum Spass.. wobei es in Korea auch ein Arenaevent gab "Spiritsoccer", indem man einen mob von einer zur anderen seite scheucht.. aber eigdl. auch nur just 4 fun alles.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

he!?Die erste dicke instanz ist das nicht der Feuer Tempel ab level 35!?
Ich glaube ja.
Darunter habe ich nix gesehen^^


----------



## jo0 (10. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> he!?Die erste dicke instanz ist das nicht der Feuer Tempel ab level 35!?
> Ich glaube ja.
> Darunter habe ich nix gesehen^^




Welches LVL bist du eigentlich mittlerweile?


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> he!?Die erste dicke instanz ist das nicht der Feuer Tempel ab level 35!?
> Ich glaube ja.
> Darunter habe ich nix gesehen^^



Ich meinte damit die high level raidinstanzen (ca. lv 45-50), die erst mit Version 1.2. ins Spiel gepatched werden.
Ansonsten ist das PvM in AION zu 85% Open PvM... ohne die ganze "instanzen kacke".

und das war ja die frage des erstellers.

mfg.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

Ist denn bekannt ob sich, zb über die Optionen die Leuchteffekte zumindest teilweiße Abschwächen/auschalten lassen?

Edit. Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ist denn bekannt ob sich, zb über die Optionen die Leuchteffekte zumindest teilweiße Abschwächen/auschalten lassen?



Wie So willst du die den ausschalten?


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wie So willst du die den ausschalten?



Weil mir das Spiel, abgesehen vom übertrieben bunten Gefunzel recht gut gefällt/gefallen könnte? 

Meine Frage ist damit übrigens nicht beantwortet.


----------



## pnn (12. Juni 2009)

Du kannst verschiedene Bloomvarianten einstellen und auch ganz ausstellen, soweit ich mich noch erinner.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Du kannst verschiedene Bloomvarianten einstellen und auch ganz ausstellen, soweit ich mich noch erinner.



Danke, ich denke das Spiel wird dann einen Blick zu release wert sein.


----------



## Klunker (12. Juni 2009)

was genau bringt die pre order version?

namen+ serverwahl + ingame item + normale spiel version. + beta key?

und was genau bedeutet jetzt dass man sie am 17.6 bestellen/kaufen kann?


----------



## Tonkra (12. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> was genau bringt die pre order version?
> 
> namen+ serverwahl + ingame item + normale spiel version. + beta key?
> 
> und was genau bedeutet jetzt dass man sie am 17.6 bestellen/kaufen kann?




Hmm also bezüglich der preorder weiß man noch gar nichts.. die infos diesbezüglich erscheinen erst noch.. was bekannt ist sind die infos über die collectors edition


----------



## Superman_Dwight_Howard (12. Juni 2009)

Mit 10 bekommt man ja nen Spell der *2000 DP* kostet, was sind diese *DP* genau. Bauen sich ja beim Mobkillen langsam auf. Wie und wodurch genau?


----------



## jo0 (13. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> Mit 10 bekommt man ja nen Spell der *2000 DP* kostet, was sind diese *DP* genau. Bauen sich ja beim Mobkillen langsam auf. Wie und wodurch genau?



Umso mehr Mobs du killst und du PVP betreibst, umso höher geht auch deine DP..

Für DP gibt es extra mächtige Skills, die gut DMG machen.. Sind halt Spezial Skills (von dem man später immer mehr bekommt), die man aber auch nur verwenden sollte, wenn man es nötig hat ^^ Wer weiß ich jetzt auch nicht

mfg


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Juni 2009)

Hab auch mal ne Frage.

Wird es in Aion auch normale Mounts geben oder werden nur die Flügel zum Reisen benutzt ?


----------



## Stampeete (13. Juni 2009)

Ich kann euch sagen was die Pre order Codes bringen



> AION™ PRE-ORDER INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Thank you for purchasing the Aion™ pre-order code. This serial code will allow you access to Aion beta events and grant you the following benefits so keep it safe:
> 
> ...



Übrigens ist diese Info direkt von Flashpoint, sollte also auch der Wahrheit entsprechen!


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Noch ne Frage, man beginnt ja als Grundklasse X, und kann dann ab einem bestimtmen lvl zu Y oder Z werden? Ähnlich Lineage 2 oder?

Gibt es danach noch weitere spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten? Wie zb. Talentbäume, Runen, Verzauberungen, gibt es viel Itemvielfalt? ähnlich wow das es wichtig wird auf die Stats zu achten oder ist es vollkommen egal weil sowieso alle die selben "Sets" tragen, wie zb in Warhammer/Guild Wars.

Die Schützenklasse, gibt es Möglichkeiten auf Bogen oder eher Fallen zu gehen, oder skillt man automatisch immer alles? Oder beim Gladiator auf eine bestimmte Waffeart oder ist jeder Skill mit jeder Waffe möglich?


----------



## Stampeete (13. Juni 2009)

Also ab LVL 9 kannst du dir deine jeweilige Spezialisierung aussuchen. 
Dann lernst du auch alle Skills deiner Klasse sofern du sie dir kaufst.

Weiter Spezialisierungen hab ich bisher nicht gesehen bzw was von gehört...

Die Skills sind meistens nur mit den jeweiligen auf die Klasse abgestimmten Waffen möglich.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Stampeete schrieb:


> Also ab LVL 9 kannst du dir deine jeweilige Spezialisierung aussuchen.
> Dann lernst du auch alle Skills deiner Klasse sofern du sie dir kaufst.
> 
> Weiter Spezialisierungen hab ich bisher nicht gesehen bzw was von gehört...
> ...



Also einfach das Lineage 2 System übernommen? 
hm...naja ich hätte mir doch mehr von dem Spiel erhofft.


----------



## jo0 (13. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also einfach das Lineage 2 System übernommen?
> hm...naja ich hätte mir doch mehr von dem Spiel erhofft.



Das Spiel ist Welten von Lineage entfernt..

Man wird sich durch die sogenannten Stigma (glaube ich) Steine individualisieren können.
Man kann glaub ich Maximal 5 Stück (in 1.3 6 Stück) haben. Pro Stein gibt es einen neuen Skill.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Ja  die Stigma sind entfernt so etwas wie Talente, bloß droppen die bei Bossen oder Mobs und können im AH ge- und verkauft werden  ( manche Steinchen gehen echt für Summen raus... da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln  ;D )


----------



## Brache (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollt fragen ob Aion auch für Mac OS X erscheinen wird.. sieht nämlich echt fein aus

mfg


----------



## Mug1n82 (14. Juni 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mir heute meinen account bei ncsoft erstellt und einen preorder code registriert. darauf hin bekamm ich auch gleich die email, das ich zur geschlossenen beta eingeladen werde. 

"Ihr Spiel-Account '********' für Aion (Europa) wurde aktiviert. Löschen Sie diese E-Mail nicht, damit Sie die enthaltenen Informationen zur Hand haben.

Einladung zur geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa)

Wir möchten Sie zur geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa) einladen. Eine geschlossene Beta ist ein ganz besonderes Ereignis für eine beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. NCsoft gibt Ihnen die Gelegenheit, unter den Ersten zu sein, die die unglaubliche Welt von Aion (Europa) kennen lernen."


nach dem ich das spiel installiert habe, kommt folgende fehlermeldung.

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6199/aion0000siy.jpg

nun wollte ich nur fragen ob das normal ist, also das es immer kommt solang die server offline sind? (ist ja zur zeit kein event) oder liegt hier ein fehler vor?

mfg


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2009)

*kopf kratz* Also pre order start ist eigentich erst am mittwoch den 17.06 oder? :/  zudem gibt es doch momentan erst die beta events am 19-21 juni..oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mug1n82 (14. Juni 2009)

jo drum wollt ich fragen ob die meldung auch bei leuten kommt, die beim ersten beta event dabei waren.

möchte halt sicherstellen, das ich am 19. dann mit von der partie bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mfg


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da Eine Frage Wie Steht es mit der klasse Ranger? wie muss man sich die Vorstellen? tüb mit Pfeil und Bogen? 


halt der Tübischer fernkämpfer?


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich hab da Eine Frage Wie Steht es mit der klasse Ranger? wie muss man sich die Vorstellen? tüb mit Pfeil und Bogen?
> 
> 
> halt der Tübischer fernkämpfer?



Pfeil und Bogen klar, kann aber dazu noch Fallen stellen und so weiter.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

und sich als Stein oder Busch tarnen *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Hallolo, meine Frage dreht sich um Klassem

und zwar wollte ich einen Nahkämpder spielen, aber keinen Scout. Da dacht ich mir Gladiator klingt gut, stelle es mir aber praktischer vor sich heilen zu können, ergo Templer.
Nun wollte ich wissen ob der Kantor sich auch als Melee/DD spielen lässt, oder ob er wie eine Heildose in WoW agiert. (Heilig-Palas)


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> und sich als Stein oder Busch tarnen *g*



Wenn das ernst Gemeint ist Coool wenn nicht! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wenn das ernst Gemeint ist Coool wenn nicht! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



bitte


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

LOL WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN!!!!! Ich glaub ich weiss welche Klasse ich spielen werde *g*


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Oo ist die Waffe/Rüstung übertrieben, gibts da auch was "normales" das zumindest halbwegs den Anschein erweckt realistisch zu sein?

Und ja, selbe Frage schonmal wo anders gestellt, wie sehen die späteren Platten Rüstungen, zb des Templers oder Gladiators bei weiblichen Charakteren aus? Wie in L2 nur 2 Streifen Metall, oder halbwegs "normal"? (Ergo eher Leder mit Metall beschlagen um Gewicht zu sparen) oder eine komplette Metallrüstung? Selbes gilt auch für Assasin.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Oo ist die Waffen/Rüstung übertrieben, gibts da auch was "normales" das zumindest halbwegs den Anschein erweckt realistisch zu sein?



nein! Das Spiel ist asiatisch angehaucht. Daher sind die Waffen genauso realistisch wie die WoW-Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist halt High-Fantasy:

- Man spielt asiatische Engel mit Flügeln.
- Eine Welt, die aussieht wie ein angebissener Apfel
- Dicke Rüstungen und fette Waffen
- Spells, die dem Equiptment in Sachen Imposanz in Nichts nachstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nein! Das Spiel ist asiatisch angehaucht. Daher sind die Waffen genauso realistisch wie die WoW-Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwie habe ich es befürchtet, wenn es wirklich nichts normales gibt muss ich wohl wieder meine alten Spiele auskramen bis Gw2, Sw Tor oder SC2 kommen....

Reizen tut mich Aion schon, das dieser Stil der mich leider sehr stark an L2 erinnert schreckt auch ab, ist für so ziemlich der einzige, aber auch der größte Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel den ich aufgrund meines geringen Wissens finden konnte.
Eine Rüstung sollte zwar nach Fantasy aussehen, aber dennoch zweckerfüllend sein....das selbe gilt für die Waffen.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es befürchtet, wenn es wirklich nichts normales gibt muss ich wohl wieder meine alten Spiele auskramen bis Gw2, Sw Tor oder SC2 kommen....
> 
> Reizen tut mich Aion schon, das dieser Stil der mich leider sehr stark an L2 erinnert schreckt auch ab, ist für so ziemlich der einzige, aber auch der größte Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel den ich aufgrund meines geringen Wissens finden konnte.
> Eine Rüstung sollte zwar nach Fantasy aussehen, aber dennoch zweckerfüllend sein....das selbe gilt für die Waffen.



naja, das ist halt der AION stil, wie die Entwickler ihn haben wollen.

Und AION versucht halt garnicht erst sowas wie realismus vorzutäuschen. Die einen freuts, die anderen sind enttäscht.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2009)

ok..wo ist der sinn dieser spells Oo im pvp bringt das ja mal gar nichts doer^^ ich meine wennich gemütlich ne straße endlang lauf und plötzlich ein komischer busch/wstein auf dem weg liegt, weiß ich ja das mich jemand killen will, also nur aggro löschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal geraten^^

btw kannd er glady auch sowas, hatte vor einen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mag den asia style..der derwish doer wie der jetzt auch geschrieben wurde sah so unglaublich stylisch aus, muss mal en bild rauskramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gott ich freu mich auf Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Der Stil ist imo doch das Geile! Da rennen Typen rum die ein 300kg Scwert locker flockig rumtragen und gleichzeitig so fett gepanzert sind das sie alleine 
die Metallmasse der deuschen Autoindustrie aufmessen. Genauso wie derbe gepolsterte Frauen mit einem  Rüstungswert der gegen Null tendiert. Das ist bei solchen Spielen nunmal D



*hustundmeineFrage?hust*


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2009)

ich vermute einfach mal wie en heil pala in wow^^ sonst guck dir doch einfaach mal die skills n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kantor Die Spezialität des Kantors besteht im Wirken von Heil- und Stärkungsmagie, er weiß jedoch auch seinen magischen Stab wirkungsvoll im Kampf einzusetzen. Der Kantor setzt Mantras ein, mit denen er seine Verbündeten stärkt und ihre Moral hebt.

Besondere Fähigkeit: Stärkungsmagie, 
Spielstil: Ein guter Freund fasste einst die Rolle des Kantors für mich zusammen und ich kann mich noch heute an seine Worte erinnern: 

“Es geht um Vielseitigkeit, Sabahla. Ein Kantor kann mit einer Hand einen Stab führen, mit dem er auf seinen Feind einschlägt, und gleichzeitig einen Schild heraufbeschwören, um einen gefallenen Kameraden zu beschützen, während er den Rest seiner Gruppe anfeuert.” 

Es sollte zwei weitere Jahre dauern, bis ich selbst zum ersten Mal einen Kantor treffen durfte und verstand, dass mein Freund nicht übertrieben hatte. Kantoren gehen in Pflichterfüllung und Glauben auf und disziplinieren ihre Körper und Seelen auf das Härteste. Ihre Fähigkeiten greifen zwar in einige spezialisiertere Rollen über, doch verfügen Kantoren über einzigartige Fertigkeiten, für die jede Abenteurergruppe dankbar sein wird. 

Fähigkeiten: http://aion.gamona.de/faehigkeiten/kantor-faehigkeiten/



Hier findest du noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://aion.gamona.de/klassen/kantor/


----------



## Tonkra (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> bitte




Ist das mit shapeshifting echt so noch implementiert?

Also um zur Frage zu kommen was der Range alles kann:

- Pfeil und Bogen
- Duel Wield (schwerter bzw. daggers)
- Fallen aufstellen
- shapeshifting


Ansonsten kann sich der Ranger mit ca. 4000 DP (göttliche kraft, die man im laufe des kampfes sammelt) für ca. 30 sekunden in die Gestalt eines Lycans verwandelt (Katzenähnliche Gestalt)... mit der man dann einen bonus wie 20% attack speed, 20% runspeed und 200 bonus auf Ausweichen bekommt.

Die Lycan Form sieht dann so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Ranger ist aber alles andere als einfach (Solo) zu leveln.. einfacher hats man da immernoch am besten in einer gruppe. Habe gehört, dass sich der ranger recht zäh leveln (kann). Zu den stärksten klassen gehört der ranger glaube ich nicht. er ist aber durchschnittlich gut. 

Man sollte aber keinen killer wie in WoW (das böse W wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erwarten




LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hallolo, meine Frage dreht sich um Klassem
> 
> und zwar wollte ich einen Nahkämpder spielen, aber keinen Scout. Da dacht ich mir Gladiator klingt gut, stelle es mir aber praktischer vor sich heilen zu können, ergo Templer.
> Nun wollte ich wissen ob der Kantor sich auch als Melee/DD spielen lässt, oder ob er wie eine Heildose in WoW agiert. (Heilig-Palas)




Also eigdl. können sich alle nahkämpfer mehr oder weniger selber heilen im solopvm.. sei es durch bandagen oder durch potions (allerdings kostet dies natürlich geld).

Der Templer ist der fetteste tank im ganzen spiel, du wirst davon ausgehen können am längsten im pvp und im pvm zu stehen. Allerdings macht er auch unter anderem fast den geringsten schaden im spiel (mit 2H soll der templer aber auch einige gute offensive skills haben).

Der Kantor ist ein nahkampf-heiler... primär ist er der "buffer" der gruppe und setzt seine chants (pulse-zauber) ein. sekundär kloppt er auf die monster ein... wenn kein kleriker vorhanden ist, muss er oftmals natürlich auch mal mitheilen.
Ansonsten macht er mit seinem zweihandstab durchschnittlichen schaden. Aber er darf mit an vorderster front kämpfen und ist auch ein guter solo pvm char.


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok..wo ist der sinn dieser spells Oo im pvp bringt das ja mal gar nichts doer^^ ich meine wennich gemütlich ne straße endlang lauf und plötzlich ein komischer busch/wstein auf dem weg liegt, weiß ich ja das mich jemand killen will, also nur aggro löschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie so ist doch gut für PVP ? du tarnst dich Als Busch in andren Büschen und wartest auf dein Opfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2009)

genau oder eben als Stein, denn du wirst wohl nicht jeden stein im Abyss kennen
also wird dir ein Stein mehr oder weniger nicht auffallen, das einzige was mich noch am Ranger stört ist
seine Kurze Bogen Distanz!
Deswegen spiele ich wohl auch einen Gladi


----------



## Duath (14. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> also wird dir ein Stein mehr oder weniger nicht auffallen, das einzige was mich noch am Ranger stört ist
> seine Kurze Bogen Distanz!



Er hat doch von allen Klassen die größte Reichweite...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

@ Tonkra

Danke, also ist ein Templker der typische Tank? Und ein Kantor ein Support-Healer?

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wieso der Kantor an der Front kämpft wenn er doch eh buffen soll? Und ich vermute PvM= Player versus....ähm...Monster?


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Was genau zeichnet den Termpler noch aus?

Hält er nur viel aus und macht wenig Schaden oder besitzt er noch eine Art CC, Buffs/Debuffs so das er im PvP auch sinnvoll ist (nen Tank könnte man ja schlichtweg ignorieren)

Edit. Frage beantwortet


----------



## Duath (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Tonkra
> 
> Danke, also ist ein Templker der typische Tank? Und ein Kantor ein Support-Healer?
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wieso der Kantor an der Front kämpft wenn er doch eh buffen soll? Und ich vermute PvM= Player versus....ähm...Monster?


Der Templer ist DER Tank in Aion. Eine andere Klasse kommt nicht in Frage um Gegner wie Bosse zu tanken. Nur der Gladiator kann ebenfalls ein wenig tanken, und das kann er auch nur bei schwächeren Gegnern.

Der Kantor hat 2 Buffs, die er auf andere zaubern kann: Leben um 15% erhöht und Defensive um 10% erhöht (letzteres können Kleriker auch, ersteres können Kleriker nur mit 10%). Beide halten 45 Minuten an. Außerdem kann er bis zu drei Mantren aktiv haben, die sind allerdings dauerhaft aktiv und beeinflussen alle in einem gewissen Radius um den Kantor herum.
Damit wäre das buffen erledigt - und das macht man vor dem Kampf. Fragt sich nur noch, was er im Kampf machen kann, und da kommt eben nur heilen (bei einem Kleriker überflüssig, außer der Kleriker ist kurzzeitig überfordert) und Schaden machen. Klar dass der Kantor also immer vorne an der Front kämpft. Allemal besser als hinten zu stehen und sich die Zeit mit Nasenbohren zu vertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, PvM ist Player vs Monster, also das, was oft auch als PvE bezeichnet wird.



Norjena schrieb:


> Was genau zeichnet den Termpler noch aus?
> 
> Hält er nur viel aus und macht wenig Schaden oder besitzt er noch eine Art CC, Buffs/Debuffs so das er im PvP auch sinnvoll ist (nen Tank könnte man ja schlichtweg ignorieren)


Im PvE ist seine Rolle als Tank klar. Im PvP trägt er hauptsächlich mit CC zum Kampf bei, der aber meistens am Ende eines Chainskills erfolgt (Knockbacks, Stuns u.ä.). Der CC ist relativ stark, im PvP muss man sich also überlegen, ob und wie man den Templer vor Abschluss des Chainskills stören kann, denn der freut sich nur, wenn man auf ihm statt auf seinen Kameraden rumhaut.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Demnach ist er ein Melee DD der VORM Kampf, also normal bufft?


----------



## Duath (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Demnach ist er ein Melee DD der VORM Kampf, also normal bufft?



Ja. Teilweise. Er hat außerdem Fertigkeiten mit längerem Cooldown, welche die Gruppe stärken (z.B. alle 10 Minuten die Zauberzeit aller Gruppenmitglieder reduzieren, oder alle 10 Minuten einen schützenden Schild auf alle Gruppenmitglieder aufbauen oder alle 2 Minuten für 10 Sekunden jedes Gruppenmitglied in einem 5m Radius um den Gegner herum heilen, sobald dieser Schaden bekommt). Noch eine wichtige Sache, die ich vergessen hatte: Ein Kantor reduziert dauerhaft (Angriff mit 8 Sekunden Abklingzeit, hält 10 Sekunden lang an) die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit des Gegners und damit den Schaden, den der Tank bekommt.

Du kannst dir alle Fertigkeiten hier ansehen (von den Chants sind, wie gesagt, maximal 3 aktive gleichzeitig möglich).


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Im PvE ist seine Rolle als Tank klar. Im PvP trägt er hauptsächlich mit CC zum Kampf bei, der aber meistens am Ende eines Chainskills erfolgt (Knockbacks, Stuns u.ä.). Der CC ist relativ stark, im PvP muss man sich also überlegen, ob und wie man den Templer vor Abschluss des Chainskills stören kann, denn der freut sich nur, wenn man auf ihm statt auf seinen Kameraden rumhaut.



Hört sich interessant an, danke.

Gleich die nächste Frage, sollte ich mich doch entschließen zb im PvP eher mit dem Templer Schaden zu machen, vl mal zur Abwechslung, ist das "sinnvoll" oder eher witzlos? Und, es steht dann nur eine Zweihandwaffe kein Dual Wield zur Verfügung oder?

Edit. Frage beantwortet


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Okay, man kann die Chants also mit Pala Auren vergleichen? 

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine letzte Frage noch, ist der Schaden höher als die des Templers?


----------



## Duath (14. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, danke.
> 
> Gleich die nächste Frage, sollte ich mich doch entschließen zb im PvP eher mit dem Templer Schaden zu machen, vl mal zur Abwechslung, ist das "sinnvoll" oder eher witzlos? Und, es steht dann nur eine Zweihandwaffe kein Dual Wield zur Verfügung oder?


Kommt drauf an, was du unter PvP verstehst. Für die Einnahme von Festungen ist er unabdingbar (er hat sogar eine Fertigkeit um Festungstoren großen Schaden zuzufügen, ich nenne sie "Anklopfen wie Obelix"), und auch für das Verteidigen von Artefakten ist er durch sein Durchhaltevermögen wie geschaffen. Im 1on1 kommt es ganz auf die Gegnerklasse an. Es gibt Klassen, die können dir so gut wie nichts anhaben (ein Kampf zwischen Assassine und Templer besteht zu 90% aus Weglaufen, weil es für den Assassinen Wahnsinn wäre, den direkten Kampf zu suchen), und Klassen, gegen die du nichts ausrichten kannst.
Und ja, Zweihandwaffe (spezieller: Zweihandschwerter!), keine zwei Einhandwaffen. Er hat extra Fertigkeiten, die sich nur mit einem Zweihandschwert ausführen lassen.



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, man kann die Chants also mit Pala Auren vergleichen?


Genau. Nur dass bis zu 3 aktiv sein können.



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn der Templer ein Schild benutzt ja, wenn er mit einer Zweihandwaffe kämpft (also nicht tankt) nein.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Erklärungen, meine Klassenwahl steht also, es wird ne Templerin, welche der beiden Fraktionen entscheide ich dann erst im Spiel, tendiere aber zu den Asmodiern.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Juni 2009)

gibts eigentlich schon ne umfrage dazu wer welche fraktion spielen will? asmodier oder elyos?

wenn es diese umfrage noch nicht gibt, dann mach die mal pls einer, bin zu faul selbst eine zu machen ;O


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon ne umfrage dazu wer welche fraktion spielen will? asmodier oder elyos?
> 
> wenn es diese umfrage noch nicht gibt, dann mach die mal pls einer, bin zu faul selbst eine zu machen ;O



Gibts, war auf Seite 3, hab grade etwas angeschoben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gibts, war auf Seite 3, hab grade etwas angeschoben.



ahh thx, sehr nett^^


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

Mir fällt noch ne Frage ein, wird es nur eine EU Version auf English geben oder auch in die jeweiligen Landessprachen übersetzt?

Edit. Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Duath (15. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch ne Frage ein, wird es nur eine EU Version auf English geben oder auch in die jeweiligen Landessprachen übersetzt?


Es wird auf jeden Fall eine deutsche Version geben. Die Server werden in Frankfurt stehen.

Französisch gibt es auch noch als Sprache. Und noch eine weitere, ob Spanisch oder Italienisch weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden Fall eine deutsche Version geben. Die Server werden in Frankfurt stehen.
> 
> Französisch gibt es auch noch als Sprache. Und noch eine weitere, ob Spanisch oder Italienisch weiß ich nicht mehr genau.



Wunderbar, hätte zwar kein Problem mit nem englischen Spiel, aber deutsch ist mir doch lieber, zudem spielen es dann auch mehr Leute.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

In Frankfurt, woohoo!


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Tonkra
> 
> Danke, also ist ein Templker der typische Tank? Und ein Kantor ein Support-Healer?
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wieso der Kantor an der Front kämpft wenn er doch eh buffen soll? Und ich vermute PvM= Player versus....ähm...Monster?



naja "buffen" kannste im schlaf... der kantor hat ja keine "buffs" in dem sinne, buffs die eine castzeit haben..
Sondern die buffs des kantors sind im grunde "chants".. die instant ausgeführt werden und pulsen.. so muss man keine nervigen buffs casten, nachbuffen.. und buffbots wie in DAOC wird präventiert. Da der char dazu in der gruppe sein muss.

Also muss der kantor außer nahkampf nur ab und an mal heilen (kommt drauf an ob es die kleriker alleine gebacken bekommen)




Norjena schrieb:


> Was genau zeichnet den Termpler noch aus?
> 
> Hält er nur viel aus und macht wenig Schaden oder besitzt er noch eine Art CC, Buffs/Debuffs so das er im PvP auch sinnvoll ist (nen Tank könnte man ja schlichtweg ignorieren)




Der Templer hat noch nette spielereien wie "Gegner aus der Ferne an dich ranziehen".. so kann man auch spieler im rvr gut zur gruppe ranholen^
Ansonsten kann er glaube ich ebenfalls schaden abfangen.. und mit 2H machste moderaten (wenn auch nicht viel) schaden




Duath schrieb:


> Er hat doch von allen Klassen die größte Reichweite...



stimmt nicht, der ranger hat angeblich weniger reichweite als ein sorc.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Find ich juuut!


----------



## Duath (15. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, der ranger hat angeblich weniger reichweite als ein sorc.


Angeblich.

Fakt ist, dass bei den Magier-Klassen und beim Ranger die Fertigkeiten mit der höchsten Reichweite eine Reichweite von 25m haben - und ab Stufe 25 kann der Ranger seine Reichweite noch erhöhen, die Magier-Klassen können das nicht.


----------



## Eldamer (15. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht wirds wie bei L2...die Passives beim Bogie erhöhen nur die normale Schussreichweite, also nicht die von den Skills, die haben ne eigene Reichweite-->höheres Level=höherer Skill=höhere Range
bei L2 gabs mit lvl20, lvl40 und mit lvl76 ne Bogie-Range erhöhung.

Vielleicht hat dann der "hydro-impact-lvl1" beim Mage auf lvl25 dann ne höhere Range, als die anderen Skill vorher (konnt ich persönlich leider noch nicht testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Andere Frage...wann gibts den endlich neue Keys für das nächste Beta-Event...*schon ganz nervös* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (15. Juni 2009)

hab mal wieder eine Frage.

Zur Klasse Kantor (glaub so hiess er).

Ist ja sowas wie ein Nahkampfheiler.

Welche Waffen darf diese Klasse tragen, hab was von Stäben gelesen. Bleibt es bei dieser Auswahl ? oder kann die Klasse auch andere Waffen tragen.


EDIT: Frage wurde beantwortet


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Bei den Skills warn noch Maces, also Streitkolben


----------



## Kevvulk (15. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bei den Skills warn noch Maces, also Streitkolben



Hmm dann ist das schwer.

Dann kann ich mich net entscheiden, Spiritmaster oder Kantor :X  beides grundverschieden aber beides interessant. naja abwarten.

Danke für die antwort


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Hmm dann ist das schwer.
> 
> Dann kann ich mich net entscheiden, Spiritmaster oder Kantor :X  beides grundverschieden aber beides interessant. naja abwarten.
> 
> Danke für die antwort



Und beides Liebhaberklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mit nem Kantor (im englischen heißt er Chanter) macht man leuten in einer gruppe sicherlich viel freude "ohh fein, chants(buffs)". Den kantor hab ich bisher zu 80% eigendlich mit nem 2 Hand kampfstab gesehen, scheint wohl besser zu sein (oder einfach nur beliebter) als schild+schlagwaffe.
Kommt aber natürlich auf die eigenen vorlieben an, ich bin eher der spiritmaster typ.. ich denke aber, dass eigdl. alle klassen in AION sehr schön geworden sind und spass machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im RVR kann man sagen, dass einige klassen (im solo jedenfalls) anderen gegenüber leicht bevorteilt sind. ABer das ist ja in jedem MMO irgendwie so :O


----------



## Duath (15. Juni 2009)

Eldamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds wie bei L2...die Passives beim Bogie erhöhen nur die normale Schussreichweite, also nicht die von den Skills, die haben ne eigene Reichweite


Ohja, das würde Sinn machen! Hat ne Reichweite von 40m und muss trotzdem auf 25m ran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab Stufe 25 hat der Ranger von allen Klassen die größte Reichweite im Spiel. Mit normalen Angriffen und seinen Fertigkeiten.
Wobei nicht alle Bogen-Fertigkeiten die volle Reichweite haben.



Tonkra schrieb:


> Den kantor hab ich bisher zu 80% eigendlich mit nem 2 Hand kampfstab gesehen, scheint wohl besser zu sein (oder einfach nur beliebter) als schild+schlagwaffe.


Der Kantor macht den meisten Schaden über Nahkampfangriffe.
Der Waffentyp, der den höchsten Schaden für den Kantor garantiert, ist der Stab.
Die Hauptaufgabe eines Kantors im Gruppenspiel ist es, Schaden zu machen (die Buffs liefert er nebenbei).

Es hat gute Gründe warum die meisten - vielleicht sogar fast alle - Kantor-Spieler einen Stab benutzen. Streitkolben und Schild hat eigentlich nur im PvP einen Sinn, wenn man kurzzeitig eine höhere Deffensive braucht.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Mir fällt mal wieder ne Frage ein.

Habe mir zur Charaktererstellung die Videos und manche Beiträge in anderen Foren durchgelesen und habe eine Frage zu den Asmodiern, genauer gesagt zu deren Damenschaft.

Gibt es bei denen nur "High-Heal Krallen" an den Fersen oder auch die "normalen" Krallen wie ihre männlichen Kollegen?

Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

soweit ich gesehen habe gibt es nur die high heel krallen kann aber was übersehen haben damals ^^


----------



## Ayaril (16. Juni 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> soweit ich gesehen habe gibt es nur die high heel krallen kann aber was übersehen haben damals ^^



Ja, sind wirklich nur diese Art von Krallen.


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab aber nochmal ne frage gibt es eigentlich inzwischen schon einen Termin wo das genaue releasedate bekannt gemacht wird? wäre zumindest mal interessant ^^


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, die High Heel Krallen finde ich leider ziemlich hässlich....

Schade das der Editor soviel bietet aber dann solche Dinge weggelassen werden, typisch Asia/mangastyle sry, Frauen in Miniröcken oder ansonsten 2 Fetzen Stoff (selbst bei angeblicher "Plattenrüstung") und High Heels, alles andere geht denen scheinbar nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

higheels sind dort eigentlich eher untypisch ^^

und hey vieleicht sind bei der westanpassung auch normale füße dabei ^^


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> und hey vieleicht sind bei der westanpassung auch normale füße dabei ^^



Wer will schon normale Füße? Ich will Krallen nach vorne um den Elyos besser in den hintern zu treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, oder wenns ohne die hinten nicht geht, vorne UND hinten hrhr. 

Soweit ich es aus Lineage 2 in Erinnerung hatte war alles weibliche mit High Heels ausgestattet, meine sogar die Orks, Dunkelfinnen waren ohne ihre Schuhe auch nur halb so hoch. (kann mich aber täuschen, Lineage 2 ist bei sicher schon ca 3 oder mehr Jahre her)


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

Dunkelelfinnen dürfen high heels haben die sind halt die klassischen Dominae ^^ (gibts dazu nen korrekten deutschen Plural o.O Dominas klingt irgendwie nicht korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Aber orks in High heels o.O vieleicht waren das auch nur die überreste vom Abendessen ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Hab mal ne ganz banale Frage und zwar, wie schauts bei Aion mit der Währung aus?

Was ist die Währung? (Hab gehört Kinah oder so)
Kommt man schnell oder langsam an Geld? (Bitte mit Vergleich)
Gibt es Sachen die wirklich teuer sind oder etwas ganz besonderes zum drauf sparen?


Ich weiß, nicht sehr wichtige Frage, aber nunmal Fragen^^


----------



## Kobe_sucks (16. Juni 2009)

Man muss für jeden Scheiß Gold hinlegen, wenn man Items dissen will ist man immer blank. Ress-Sickness aufheben ist extrem teuer und Teleports/Flüge gehen auch stark ins Geld... typisch halt fürn Asiagrinder-Game.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Man muss für jeden Scheiß Gold hinlegen, wenn man Items dissen will ist man immer blank. Ress-Sickness aufheben ist extrem teuer und Teleports/Flüge gehen auch stark ins Geld... typisch halt fürn Asiagrinder-Game.



Klingt endlich mal nach einem Spiel ohne Inflation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Kobe, du machst dich mit deinen unbegründeten Behauptungen extrem unglaubwürdig. Und besonders noch mit solchen Ausdrücken.


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

die währung ist Kinah das stimmt und naja man kommt schnell an viel davon aber gewisse sachen sind recht teuer ^^ mal als beispiel die skillbücher bei mir wars so das ich immer genug geld hatte um die bücher zu kaufen, allerdings blieb mir dann nicht viel vom geld übrig ^^ muss aber sagen benutze das transportsystem recht selten und laufe lieber nochmal durch die gebiete. Sonst naja neue flügel sind teuer aber sollen sie auch sein und naja manche klassen sind eben teuerer als andere Ranger zum beispiel ist nicht billig mit den pfeilen und verwandlungsitems das kann ins geld gehen aber ich musste noch nie auf etwas verzichten weil ich kein geld hatte. danach war ich halt immer ein armer schlcuker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Jau! Endlich ein Grund zu sparen! Nicht wie bei WoW wo man alles hinnerher geschmissen bekommt


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jau! Endlich ein Grund zu sparen! Nicht wie bei WoW wo man alles hinnerher geschmissen bekommt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm..ja


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ähm..ja






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (16. Juni 2009)

Hab mal wieder Fragen.

Und wieder mal zum Kantor.

Ist ja ein Nahkämpfer mit Stab oder eben Schild + mace (wobei ich wohl auch eher zum Stab tendieren werde) der ja auch kleine buffs besitzt.

Da er ja aus der Klasse Priester entsteht ist nun Meine Frage ob er auch heilen kann ? also ob er in der Gruppe im aller größten Notfall auch den Heiler machen kann ?

Und dann zum Spiritmaster.

Dieser beschwört ja Elementare die für ihn kämpfen. Er selber ja macht nur DOTs hab ich gelesen (keine direct casts ?). Sind die Elementare unterschiedlich in ihrer Aufgabe ? (also ob einer besser tanken kann, der andere nur fernkämpfer usw...).

Und dann nochmal zum Crafting.

Welche gibt es und wie ist das System aufgebaut ? Also im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGs.


mfg


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich es bisher mitbekommen habe...

Zu 1, ja der Kantor kann heilen, aber natürlich nicht so gut wie der Priester, er bufft, macht etwas Schaden und heilt etwas mit.

Zu 2, der Spiritmaster hat für jedes Element ein Pet.

Luft ist ein Meleepet und bewegt sich schnell, macht magischen Schaden und hat die Chance (ka wie hoch) bei einem Angriff den gegner kurz niederzuschlagen.
Feuer ist auch Melee mit etwas fernkampf? Ka, macht körperlichen Schaden, also bei Stoffies+Assa/Ranger mehr Schaden als Wind, bei Platte aber weniger, wenn es HP verliert erhöht sich glaub auch seine Magiedeff.
Wasser macht Fernkampfschaden und das auch am meisten, aber wird wohl casten.
Erde scheint iwie sinnlos zu sein, soll tanken können aber angeblich ist auch hierfür das Feuer besser geiegnet (erde kann sich aber auch etwas selbst heilen)


----------



## Ciclon (16. Juni 2009)

dazu jetzt auchnoch ne frage da ich ja nicht ins hohe level spielen konnte hat der spiritmaster eigentlich noch zwischenstufen der pets? also am anfang gibts ja die 3 versiedenen und auch lvl 50 nochmal in stärkerer form und auch visuell in einem schöneren anlitz. gibts da auch was dazwischen oder nur die beiden also anfang und final? und ist inzwischen auch klar ob pets fliegen können? weil im abyys beim fliegen also beim luftkampf wäre ein SM ja ohne pet komplett verloren oder?


----------



## Kobe_sucks (16. Juni 2009)

Chantor => Pally-Like. Du bekommst Mail, kannst Shield tragen, und heilen. Tanken auch ein bisschen. Eben fast wie ein Pally, kannst alles ein bisschen aber nichts richtig.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Ich verlinke mal auf ne andere Seite das die Bilder der Pets auf buffed nicht zu finden sind.

http://forum.aion-daily.de/klassen/turm-de...C3%B6rer-pet-s/

So sehen die Elementare aus.


----------



## Kevvulk (16. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich verlinke mal auf ne andere Seite das die Bilder der Pets auf buffed nicht zu finden sind.
> 
> http://forum.aion-daily.de/klassen/turm-de...C3%B6rer-pet-s/
> 
> So sehen die Elementare aus.



Danke, aber damit tust du mir nun wirklich weh Oo.  Die sehen ja echt schick aus. 
Denke mal ich spiele Spiritmaster und danach dann Kantor, man kann ja soviele haben wie man will.

Das jedes Volk nochmal eine spezielle Beschwörung bekommt ist ja nice, denke mal mein erster Char wird ein Asmodier Spiritmaster nun ^^

mal gucken ob Spiritmaster genau so überschwemmt sein wird wie Hexenmeister bei Wow....  hoffe ja mal eher das der Spiritmaster doch eher eine Nischenklasse ist ^^


naja, abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Squizzl (16. Juni 2009)

da viele ein Problem sehen beim PvP im fliegn kein Pet zu haben werden es wohl nicht soo viele Spiritmaster sein.

vlt konnte ich dir helfen ;-)


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Spiritmaster werden sicher nicht allzu viele spielen, der Hexenmeister in Wow ist was komplett anderes.

Es sind keine Dämonen die er ruft, er hat keinen direkten Schaden wirklich nur Dots, er hat scheinbar recht wenig CC, keine Lebensauger und Heilskills (wie eben der Hexer der ja lange Zeit verdammt stark im PvP war).

Ich denke die meisten Caster werden den Zauberer spielen weil der eben direkten Schaden macht und keine Pets hat.

Ich hoffe das selbe von meiner Klassenwahl (Templer) das sie nicht allzu häufig vertreten sein wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Denke es wird wenige templer geben, vieleicht am Anfang noch mehr. Die meißten wollen fette "b00m-pw3nd-Crits"  sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Denke es wird wenige templer geben, vieleicht am Anfang noch mehr. Die meißten wollen fette "b00m-pw3nd-Crits"  sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn ein Templer mit Zweihand und entsprechender "Skillung" guten Schaden macht(natürlich weniger als ein Gladi da er mehr Heilung und/oder CC besitzt aber doch genug um nicht einfach ignoriert und weggeheilt zu werden), aber dem ist wohl leider nicht so, Tank ist tank, hoffe im PvP wird es sich dann nicht auf Tore aufschubsen beschränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Duath (16. Juni 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> da viele ein Problem sehen beim PvP im fliegn kein Pet zu haben werden es wohl nicht soo viele Spiritmaster sein.



Allerdings hat der Spiritmaster als Ausgleich dafür sehr gute PvP-Skills. Zum einen kann er Stärkungszauber (Buffs) vom Gegner nehmen und zum anderen deren Flugzeit drastisch verringern.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Denke es wird wenige templer geben, vieleicht am Anfang noch mehr. Die meißten wollen fette "b00m-pw3nd-Crits"  sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Templer werden vllt auf maximal 3% kommen, wer will denn sich auch in einem Asiagrinder mit nem Tank auf Maxlevel quälen? Tankt halt der Chantor im PvE, passt scho!


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe.... fail.
1. Isses kein Asiagrinder ( man grindet nicht mehr als in WOW )
2.Tankt der Chantor im High-Lvl bereich bestimmt nicht sogut wie der Templer ( wenn er überhaupt 2 Hits überlebt )
3. Denke ich, dass man den Templer schon in einer angemessenen geschwindigkeit leveln kann, klar isses vllt langsamer, aber er hat dafür nicht solange Downtimes, weil er kaum schaden frisst.

blarp


----------



## Enquiring (17. Juni 2009)

Meine Frage lautet : Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es an Keys für die geschlossenen Beta Events zu gelangen?
Ausser die CE vorzubestellen?
Sollte es da überhaupt ne Möglichkeit geben würde ich mich sehr über ne Antwort freuen, denn irgendwie bin ich in stetiger steigender Vorfreude auf diesen Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg
C.K.
alias
Enquiring


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

die SE oder CE vorbestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder sich so ein Ding für 5-10&#8364; in einem Onlineshop bestellen.

zB. http://www.4u2play.de


----------



## Geige (18. Juni 2009)

Ne frage ist auf 4u2play in der CE die preorder enthalten?


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ne frage ist auf 4u2play in der CE die preorder enthalten?



so wie ich das verstehe, kaufst du Preorder und CE getrennt. Aber du bekommst dann vor Release einen Gutschein über 8&#8364;, der dann mit der CE verrechnet werden kann.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

Merke jetzt erst das Geiges Sig die Aion Welt darstellen soll, dahcte vorher wäre ein dreckiger Schädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WoW Spieler kennen es, wunderschöne weiträumige Städte, doch keiner hält sich in ihnen auf. Wie ist es bei Aion? Gibt es viele Städte? Sind die Städte Ballungsgebiete für Spieler?
In WoW gibt es pro Fraktion 4 Städte, davon sind jeweils zwei verwahrlost und menschenleer, das ist doch verschwendetes Potenzial!


----------



## Duath (18. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> WoW Spieler kennen es, wunderschöne weiträumige Städte, doch keiner hält sich in ihnen auf. Wie ist es bei Aion? Gibt es viele Städte? Sind die Städte Ballungsgebiete für Spieler?
> In WoW gibt es pro Fraktion 4 Städte, davon sind jeweils zwei verwahrlost und menschenleer, das ist doch verschwendetes Potenzial!


Es gibt die zwei Hauptstäde, pro Fraktion eine. Ansonsten nur Außenposten.

Da es pro Fraktion nur eine Hauptstadt gibt (einziger Ort wo sich eine Bank und ein Auktionshaus befinden und auch nur dort kann man seinen Berufen nachgehen), ist die ganze Stadt oft sogar überfüllt.
Das war sie jedenfalls immer, wenn ich gerade dort war.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Da es pro Fraktion nur eine Hauptstadt gibt (einziger Ort wo sich eine Bank und ein Auktionshaus befinden und auch nur dort kann man seinen Berufen nachgehen), ist die ganze Stadt oft sogar überfüllt.
> Das war sie jedenfalls immer, wenn ich gerade dort war.



was übrigens ein atmösphärehammer ist,  wennste durch die craftinggasse da rumrennst un in den einzelnen gebäuden lauter leuz am schmieden, kochen usw. sind, oder an allen ecken spieler auf ihren stühlen sitzen und ihr zeugs verkaufen wollen


----------



## Norjena (18. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es gibt die zwei Hauptstäde, pro Fraktion eine. Ansonsten nur Außenposten.
> 
> Da es pro Fraktion nur eine Hauptstadt gibt (einziger Ort wo sich eine Bank und ein Auktionshaus befinden und auch nur dort kann man seinen Berufen nachgehen), ist die ganze Stadt oft sogar überfüllt.
> Das war sie jedenfalls immer, wenn ich gerade dort war.



Bank und Ah usw findet sich in JEDER der großen Städte, die beiden neuen Kuschelstädte haben kein AH, die 8 Rassen/Fraktionsstädte aber schon.

Die meisten Leute drängen sich aber immer in Shathrat bzw jetzt Dalaran und eben in Sturmwind (Ironforge is auch meist gut Betrieb) sowie in Orgrimmar.


----------



## Duath (18. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bank und Ah usw findet sich in JEDER der großen Städte, die beiden neuen Kuschelstädte haben kein AH, die 8 Rassen/Fraktionsstädte aber schon.
> 
> Die meisten Leute drängen sich aber immer in Shathrat bzw jetzt Dalaran und eben in Sturmwind (Ironforge is auch meist gut Betrieb) sowie in Orgrimmar.


Ich bezog mich auf Aion.

Jede Fraktion hat nur eine Bank, ein Auktionshaus und einen Ort, wo man Berufe ausüben kann, das alles befindet sich in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt der Fraktion, dementsprechend ist die Stadt fast immer ziemlich voll.


----------



## Norjena (18. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf Aion.
> 
> Jede Fraktion hat nur eine Bank, ein Auktionshaus und einen Ort, wo man Berufe ausüben kann, das alles befindet sich in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt der Fraktion, dementsprechend ist die Stadt fast immer ziemlich voll.



Ahsoo, ja das ist gut, was bringen 8 Städte wenn eh nur in 2 was los is?


----------



## Sin (19. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ahsoo, ja das ist gut, was bringen 8 Städte wenn eh nur in 2 was los is?



Optische Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Merke jetzt erst das Geiges Sig die Aion Welt darstellen soll, dahcte vorher wäre ein dreckiger Schädel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war immer in der schönen Blutelfen stadt.....
Fasst immer alein.
Aber ich habe sie geliebt......

_Oh ne, das game kommt mir trotzdem nicht mehr auf die platte!_
*AION FTW!*


----------



## Ciclon (19. Juni 2009)

Mal ne frage an Roman der ja schon etwas intensiver gespielt hat ^^

Wie ist das denn genau in Hauptstädten? Ich meine während ich in der beta in der Asmodierstadt dachte wenn noch ein paar mehr spieler da sind ist rappelvoll kams mir in der deutlich weitläufigeren elyosstadt vor als wär ich fast alleine ^^  Ist der unterschied der stadtgrößen wirklich so extrem wie ich ihn in erinnerung habe?

und nocheine an dich:  Werden die Arenen in den Städten fleißig genutzt? fand das nämlcih nen tolles feature leider hat sich in der beta meistens nur zum questabgeben wer reinbegeben. machen spieler dort mit und schauen auch gelegentlcih welche auf den Rängen zu? Arena da ist nämlcih einfacvh fantastisch ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an Roman der ja schon etwas intensiver gespielt hat ^^
> 
> Wie ist das denn genau in Hauptstädten? Ich meine während ich in der beta in der Asmodierstadt dachte wenn noch ein paar mehr spieler da sind ist rappelvoll kams mir in der deutlich weitläufigeren elyosstadt vor als wär ich fast alleine ^^  Ist der unterschied der stadtgrößen wirklich so extrem wie ich ihn in erinnerung habe?
> 
> und nocheine an dich:  Werden die Arenen in den Städten fleißig genutzt? fand das nämlcih nen tolles feature leider hat sich in der beta meistens nur zum questabgeben wer reinbegeben. machen spieler dort mit und schauen auch gelegentlcih welche auf den Rängen zu? Arena da ist nämlcih einfacvh fantastisch ^^



Was soll ^^ bedeuten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich war auf beiden seiten.
Ich denke beide sind gleich "gross".
Die eine ist halt am fliegen und die eine normal am "boden".
Wenn da keiner da war dann haben wohl auf dem server wo du warst weniger gezockt auf deiner seite.

Arenen wurden auch in der China/Asia Vollversion (fasst) nie benutzt.(die wird meisstens nur einmal benutzt, wegen der einen Quest)
Ka warum die überhaubt drinn sind.(ist eh nur fun)

*MFG Roman Der Fake NcSoft Com Helper*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMBOOOOOOOOSS mach was!!!!! Fauler sack!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manisan (19. Juni 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an Roman der ja schon etwas intensiver gespielt hat ^^
> 
> Wie ist das denn genau in Hauptstädten? Ich meine während ich in der beta in der Asmodierstadt dachte wenn noch ein paar mehr spieler da sind ist rappelvoll kams mir in der deutlich weitläufigeren elyosstadt vor als wär ich fast alleine ^^  Ist der unterschied der stadtgrößen wirklich so extrem wie ich ihn in erinnerung habe?
> 
> und nocheine an dich:  Werden die Arenen in den Städten fleißig genutzt? fand das nämlcih nen tolles feature leider hat sich in der beta meistens nur zum questabgeben wer reinbegeben. machen spieler dort mit und schauen auch gelegentlcih welche auf den Rängen zu? Arena da ist nämlcih einfacvh fantastisch ^^



Bin zwar nicht Roman, aber ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten ^^, da ich auch Aion länger angespielt habe.

Ich glaube nicht das die Städte so einen derartigen Grössenunterschied haben, Sanctum hat einfach viele Brücken die 2 Teile verbinden, man läuft dadurch etwas mehr und ein Flugschiff auf dem man übersetzt, wenn das nicht wär wären sie gleich gross. Mir ist Pandemonium lieber, viel gemütlicher ^^.

Arena dient Momentan eigentlich nur zum Spass und Übungszwecken.
Doch wurde sie schon von Spieler umfunktioniert und haben 2 vs 2, 3 vs 3, und 5 vs 5 Turnieren abgehalten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVs3ML45z8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq7QRBTPNO8
usw. sind jetzt zwar nicht die besten, aber so ungefähr siehts hald aus.

habe auch mal eine Arenaturnier mit verschieden Teams gesehen find ich aber leider nicht mehr, wo wirklich verschiedene Matches abgehalten worden und die 2 Gewinner Teams dann immer gegeneinander gefightet haben, bis nur mehr ein team über war. ^^

Kann mir gut vorstellen, das es wieder lustige Turniere gibt, wie in der Arena in Schlingendorntal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

Manisan schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Roman, aber ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten ^^, da ich auch Aion länger angespielt habe.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das die Städte so einen derartigen Grössenunterschied haben, Sanctum hat einfach viele Brücken die 2 Teile verbinden, man läuft dadurch etwas mehr und ein Flugschiff auf dem man übersetzt, wenn das nicht wär wären sie gleich gross. Mir ist Pandemonium lieber, viel gemütlicher ^^.
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch sehr gut ^^

Wird bestimmt lustig. Stelle ich mir auch vor das eine Gilde das auch gut organisieren kann als Gildenevent oder sowas


----------



## Ciclon (19. Juni 2009)

@ Roman ^^ ist ein glücklicher koreaner also ^^ = ^_^

Und manisan genau das wollte ich wissen thx ^^ funpvp ist das beste was es gibt und wenn spieler das auch nutzen machts direkt noch mehr spaß ^^


----------



## steelhead-aion (19. Juni 2009)

Wer kennt sich gut mit den Kettenwaffen aus und kann man auch 2 tragen?


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Was sind Kettenwaffen? :-O


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was sind Kettenwaffen? :-O




Vllt Domina Peitschen ? Oo

würde ich auch gern wissen was das sein soll


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Vllt Domina Peitschen ? Oo
> 
> würde ich auch gern wissen was das sein soll



Hier lest euch mal das durch:

http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/aion-...e-kettenwaffen/


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Hier lest euch mal das durch:
> 
> http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/aion-...e-kettenwaffen/




Danke. 

... 

Muss schon sagen die sehen super aus, erinnert mich an irgendein Spiel auf der Konsole... weiß nur immo nicht welches.

Also diese Waffen könnten mich dazu bringen nen Assa Twink zu spielen XD


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

Seltsam die Waffen, aber ne nette Idee, ich hoffe nur das damit später nicht fast jeder rumrennt....das sie auch Nachteile haben, zb weniger Schaden oder langsamere Angriffsgeschweindikeit.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Woah, ich finde die Dinger unglaublich hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind das HighEnd Waffen oder eine ganz normale Waffenart Nische? Hoffe das die richtig guten Wfafen dann nicht alle so werden :-/


----------



## Ciclon (19. Juni 2009)

finde die waffen nett anzusehen erinnern mich an Ivy von Soul calibur die hat auch soein ausklappbares schwert ^^


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> finde die waffen nett anzusehen erinnern mich an Ivy von Soul calibur die hat auch soein ausklappbares schwert ^^



Ah danke. Daher kenne ich diese Waffenart XD

Gibt ja einen ganzen haufen von diesen Waffen, selbst eine Stab Version davon gibt es Oo

Nette Idee, mal abwarten wie sich das im game  spielt.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe aber genau wie Liang oben das diese Waffen auch Nachteile haben und später nicht jeder oder zumindest jeder der rankommt damit rumrennt, sonst ist Aion für mich sehr schnell Geschichte...

Als Nischenwaffen find ich die Idee aber gut.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Wieso? wenn sie jeder hat, dann ich wenigstens die balance vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wieso? wenn sie jeder hat, dann ich wenigstens die balance vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber es wäre...naja komisch, wozu dann noch Melees? 

Wenn diese Waffen langsamer wären, oder weniger Schaden machen würden wären sie praktisch als Zweitset für Kämpfe aus geringer Entfernung, zb gegen Magier usw, aber sie sollten nicht die Stadartwaffen werden, das würde mehr als nur lächerlich aussehen wenn sich 200Melees pro Seite gegenüber stehen und alle gleichzeig ihre Waffe vorschnellen lassen als wirklich zuzuschlagen....

Dann würde es nur noch range Kämpfe unter Melees geben....
Als eine Art "Opener" beim ranlaufen oder beim kiten zum hinterherwerfen..oder mit einem CD könnte ich sie mir gut vorstellen.

Oder was soll ich dann als Templer mitm Schild? Also Kettenschild geht mal garnicht, und die ganzen Schildskills würden wegfallen.....

Achja....ne Frage?

Da heut Beta Event ist....giev Bild von ner Templerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Mich würde es wirklich stressen wenn man im Endgame gezwungen wird sowas zu nutzen.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mich würde es wirklich stressen wenn man im Endgame gezwungen wird sowas zu nutzen.



Jup, mich auch, hoffe es mal nicht, sonst überleg ich mir doch nochmal sehr genau ob ich Aion spielen werde(auch wenn mir bisher sehr viel zusagt), denn so etwas hätte gewaltigen Einfluss auf die Mechanik und Spielweiße.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

*nickt*


----------



## Sin (19. Juni 2009)

Nunja, im PVE wirds nicht viel bringen, ausser das man damit besser pullen kann. Glaub nicht das sich n NPC davon beeindrucken lässt und an ort und stelle stehen bleibt nur um euch einen Gefallen zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es im Pvp ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, denke aber schon, dass die meisten aus gewohnheit nahe an den Gegner rangehen. Zumal haben ja auch viele spells eine Minimum reichweite, also z.B. 0-6 Meter, und nur die Standardattacken lassen sich über die entfernung benutzen.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Btw: Die Teiler erinnern mich irgendwie an den Schwanz eines Skorpions :-O


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. Juni 2009)

Könnten mir mal die "Erfahrenen" hier sagen ob man sich im Startgebiet auch irgendwie in andren Dörfern binden kann? Bin einmal gestorben und war doof am Zonenanfang der Map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt: Selbst rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weiter gehts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Könnten mir mal die "Erfahrenen" hier sagen ob man sich im Startgebiet auch irgendwie in andren Dörfern binden kann? Bin einmal gestorben und war doof am Zonenanfang der Map
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für Nachfolgende mit dem selben gebiet: Gibt da so genannte Obelisken, sehen aus wie große totems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Merke jetzt erst das Geiges Sig die Aion Welt darstellen soll, dahcte vorher wäre ein dreckiger Schädel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD unsere Gilde hätte mehrer Sigi´s, allerdings gefällt mir die am besten =D


Genau und das kostet dich je nach lvl fortschritt unterschiedlich viel Kinha


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Tonkra
> 
> Danke, also ist ein Templker der typische Tank? Und ein Kantor ein Support-Healer?



Genau!



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wieso der Kantor an der Front kämpft wenn er doch eh buffen soll? Und ich vermute PvM= Player versus....ähm...Monster?



Vielleicht am ehesten vergleichbar mit dem WoW Schamanen oder dem Druiden.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Naja, Schamane kann derben Dmg machen und ein Druide..naja


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finde man kann den Kantor eher mit einem Classic WoW pala vergleichen. Buffen, n bisl Schaden machen, n Bisl heilen, und wieder Buffen


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Oder fall Warhammer bekann ist mit dem Sigmapriester oder Jünger des Khaine wenn diese auf Nahkampfheilung geskillt sind.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Also was ich bisher sah gefiel mir vom Kantor, denke mal der wird mein Main und der Spiritmaster wird ein Twink (je nach Bedarf kann man ja tauschen dann)


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

Habe auch ein paar Fragen, die wahrscheinlich schon drölftausend Mal gestellt wurden:

1. Wie sind die Mindestanforderungen für das Spiel? Die Offiziellen sind ja sehr niedrig, aber mich würde interessieren, was ich brauche, um ruckelfrei zu spielen.

2. Gibt es zu den monatlichen Kosten von 12,99€ noch etwas wie einen Item-Shop oder andere, kostenpflichtige Inhalte?

3. Verliert man Erfahrungspunkte oder Ausrüstung beim Tod?


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Habe auch ein paar Fragen, die wahrscheinlich schon drölftausend Mal gestellt wurden:
> 
> 1. Wie sind die Mindestanforderungen für das Spiel? Die Offiziellen sind ja sehr niedrig, aber mich würde interessieren, was ich brauche, um ruckelfrei zu spielen.
> 
> ...




also zu 1. kann ich nix sagen.

zu 2.  es werden nur die monatlichen Kosten verlangt, kein Itemshop (zumindest noch nicht).

zu 3. wenn man stirbt hast du einen kleinen erfahrungspunkten verlust, diesesn kannst du aber bei einen "Seelenheiler" wieder herstellen lassen, kostet aber eben etwas.

zumindest wird das sterben auch mal bestraf, so gehört sich das ja :X


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Oder fall Warhammer bekann ist mit dem Sigmapriester oder Jünger des Khaine wenn diese auf Nahkampfheilung geskillt sind.



Nur dass der Sigmarpriester manchmal leicht OP war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man Stirbt bekommt man XP abgezogen dass ist schon richtig, aber man bekommt, wenn man sich "heilen" lässt, nicht 100% der abgezogenen XP wieder, habs vorhin selbst getestet, sind ca 90% die man wieder bekommt. Und geht ganz schön ins Geld.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nur dass der Sigmarpriester manchmal leicht OP war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann eben aufpassen das man nicht stirbt. Denke mal das ist auch richtig so, z.b in WoW, WAR oder HDRO wirst du nicht wirklich bestraft dafür das du gestorben bist.

Hoffe ich mal für deinen elyos das du mir nicht zu oft über den weg läufst. sonst wirs du pleite ^^


----------



## jo0 (20. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> 1. Wie sind die Mindestanforderungen für das Spiel? Die Offiziellen sind ja sehr niedrig, aber mich würde interessieren, was ich brauche, um ruckelfrei zu spielen.


Hmm.. Also ein Freund von mir konnte es auf einen Athlon XP64 3200, 3GB Ram & einer ATI x850XT ziemlich flüssig spielen.
Am Anfnag hat das Game etwas gelaggt, wenn es dann ein Paar Min lief, läuft es ziemlich Flüssig bei mittelmäßigen Grafikeinstellungen.
(WOW lief bei ihm schlechter bei mittelmäßigen - niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen)



Rappi schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es zu den monatlichen Kosten von 12,99€ noch etwas wie einen Item-Shop oder andere, kostenpflichtige Inhalte?


Nein!



Rappi schrieb:


> 3. Verliert man Erfahrungspunkte oder Ausrüstung beim Tod?


Ja man verliert ein bisschen XP wenn man gestorben ist. Man ist nach dem Tod auch etwas geschwächt und läuft für 1,2 Min langsamer.
Man kann die XP gegen ein bisschen Geld wieder zurückkaufen wodurch man auch wieder gestärkt wird und man nicht mehr geschwächt ist.
Die Ausrüstig geht nicht kaputt und man verliert sie auch nicht.

Edit: Scheiße, mal wieder zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steelhead-aion (20. Juni 2009)

Kennt sich jemand gut mit den Makros aus bei Aion mehr als 3 Skills hintereinander schaffe ich net..need help


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!

Erfahrungspunkteverlust finde ich immer sehr ärgerlich. Bei WoW resultieren nämlich 50% meiner Tode aus Disconnects, aber da wird zum Glück auch nichts abgezogen.


----------



## jo0 (20. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Erfahrungspunkteverlust finde ich immer sehr ärgerlich. Bei WoW resultieren nämlich 50% meiner Tode aus Disconnects, aber da wird zum Glück auch nichts abgezogen.



Ne, ich finde man muss bestraft werden, wenn man stirbt.. Und wenn du so oft Disconnects hast, kann das Spiel auch nichts dafür..
Wieso hast du denn so oft Disconnects?


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

steelhead-aion schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand gut mit den Makros aus bei Aion mehr als 3 Skills hintereinander schaffe ich net..need help



hm mit Makros währe ich vorsichtig, besonders wenn du ganze Skillketten damit entwirfst,
da es:
1. Nicht gern gesehen ist
2.Es teilweise als Cheating aufgefast wird, was zu Problemen mit dem Support führen könnte


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> hm mit Makros währe ich vorsichtig, besonders wenn du ganze Skillketten damit entwirfst,
> da es:
> 1. Nicht gern gesehen ist
> 2.Es teilweise als Cheating aufgefast wird, was zu Problemen mit dem Support führen könnte


he!?
NcSoft untersützt sogar besondere HardCore Macros wenn ich das Extra Macro menü da ingame sehe.
Mein Char macht dank dem sys alles vollautomatisch.

Da musste ja schon fasst progen können^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

ähm so ein "Makro Menü" hat Seit WoW (und ev sogar schon vorher) jedes MMORPG,
was nichts heißt. Bei WoW ging mal ne große "Ban"-Welle an einige G15 Nutzer raus und zwar
wegem exzessivem Makro gebrauch, auserdem finde ich es als Spieler sinnlos, wenn ich nur eine Taste drücke
und mein Charakter haut eine Kombo-Abfolge raus.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> auserdem finde ich es als Spieler sinnlos, wenn ich nur eine Taste drücke
> und mein Charakter haut eine Kombo-Abfolge raus.



Jup, da fehlt dann iwo die Herausforderung und der Spaß, und flexibel ist man auch nicht.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

naja wenn man sich genug Makros schreibt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

brr....  bin kein freund von makros. ausser irgendwelchen fun makros vllt.


frage zeit von mir mal wieder:

Gibt es bei Aion auch sowas wie ausruhbonus bei erfahrungspunkten ?

und .. Gibt es auch Mounts in Aion oder sind die Flügel die einzige Reisemöglichkeit die man selber nutzen kann ?


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> ähm so ein "Makro Menü" hat Seit WoW (und ev sogar schon vorher) jedes MMORPG,
> was nichts heißt. Bei WoW ging mal ne große "Ban"-Welle an einige G15 Nutzer raus und zwar
> wegem exzessivem Makro gebrauch, auserdem finde ich es als Spieler sinnlos, wenn ich nur eine Taste drücke
> und mein Charakter haut eine Kombo-Abfolge raus.



Du hast aber schon gesehen was für "krasse" sachen mit den AION mackos möglich sind?
Da es schon so krass ingame abgeht, warum darf man keine G15 benutzen?

Das ist doch genau das selbe?!
Ob ich die teile jetzt ingame erstelle mit delay etc oder auf der G19.

Sinn?!?!Habe ich nie verstaden was das mit dem bann sollte in wow wegen G19.


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> brr....  bin kein freund von makros. ausser irgendwelchen fun makros vllt.
> 
> 
> frage zeit von mir mal wieder:
> ...



Alles NEIN
Gib es nicht.
Auch kein schwimmen.
Aber "Braucht" man es wirklich!?


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ne, ich finde man muss bestraft werden, wenn man stirbt.. Und wenn du so oft Disconnects hast, kann das Spiel auch nichts dafür..
> Wieso hast du denn so oft Disconnects?



Liegt wahrscheinlich an überfüllten Servern. So oft ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Vielleicht sterbe ich alle 3 Tage durch einen Lag oder einen DC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Alles NEIN
> Gib es nicht.
> Auch kein schwimmen.
> Aber "Braucht" man es wirklich!?




braucht man nicht. ich wollte es nur wissen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> braucht man nicht. ich wollte es nur wissen.



Das war nicht böse gemeint^^
Deine aussage sah jetzt gerade traurig aus.

Sorry wenn es komisch rübergekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG RomanGV1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das war nicht böse gemeint^^
> Deine aussage sah jetzt gerade traurig aus.
> 
> Sorry wenn es komisch rübergekommen ist.
> ...




traurig ? ne finde ich ok. Mag es net geld zu sparen für mounts.

Fliegen ist stylischer ^^

das einzige was mich vllt bisschen ärgert ist das mit den ausruhbonus, das fand ich bisher immer als eine gute idee.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

War wohl nur ne Rhetorische Frage, wobei ich schwimmen schon brauchen könnte =/


ähm um nochmal auf die Makros zurückzukommen:
Die G15 war in WoW dann unerwünscht, da sich manche Spieler (WL´s) ganze 
Skillreihen gebastelt haben und in die arena gegangen sind und dann nur einen Knopf drückten und
denn rest machte der Charakter.
Ingame in WoW hatte man die gleichen möglichkeiten mit Makros wie in Aion!


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Was ich mich frage, besteht die Möglichkeit zb über Sitgmas oder sonstwie den Charakter umzuskillen?

Also zb Templer auch mal auf Zweihand für mehr Schaden oder dann wieder für eine Instanz auf nen "reinen" Tank? (das er als Dd nicht soviel Schaden macht wein Gladi ist mir klar, aber im PvP würde ich schon gerne eher Schaden machen).


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, besteht die Möglichkeit zb über Sitgmas oder sonstwie den Charakter umzuskillen?
> 
> Also zb Templer auch mal auf Zweihand für mehr Schaden oder dann wieder für eine Instanz auf nen "reinen" Tank? (das er als Dd nicht soviel Schaden macht wein Gladi ist mir klar, aber im PvP würde ich schon gerne eher Schaden machen).



Dein templer wird ein Sandsack werden, gewöhn dich daran viel Prügel zu kassieren und nix dagegen zu tun.

ne scherz.

Denke mal es wird schon möglichkeiten geben den Char bisschen anzupassen.


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 Schon mal an einen Job bei Buffed gedacht? also Aion Spezialist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Denke mal es wird schon möglichkeiten geben den Char bisschen anzupassen.



Gelesen hab ichs, mit richtigem Equip und "Skillung" ka was genau damit gemeint ist soll der Schaden fast an andere Dds rankommen, dafür hält er halt mehr aus und hat brauchbaren CC. Nur wie das geht, und vor allem zum welchem Preis und wie oft das interessiert mich.

Möchte nicht jedes Mal wenn ich in nen Raid oder ORvR ein paar Stunden Kinah farmen um umskillen zu können. Darum gehts mir, weil immer nur tanken möchte ich nicht denke ich...und 2 Chas..naja bringt in den wenigstens Spielen was, dafür gibts immer genug Möglichkeiten zum verbessern (wie das in Aion ist Ka).


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gelesen hab ichs, mit richtigem Equip und "Skillung" ka was genau damit gemeint ist soll der Schaden fast an andere Dds rankommen, dafür hält er halt mehr aus und hat brauchbaren CC. Nur wie das geht, und vor allem zum welchem Preis und wie oft das interessiert mich.
> 
> Möchte nicht jedes Mal wenn ich in nen Raid oder ORvR ein paar Stunden Kinah farmen um umskillen zu können. Darum gehts mir, weil immer nur tanken möchte ich nicht denke ich...und 2 Chas..naja bringt in den wenigstens Spielen was, dafür gibts immer genug Möglichkeiten zum verbessern (wie das in Aion ist Ka).



Guter Punkt. Mal sehen wie das wird. Hoffe ja auch das es schon irgendwelche skillmöglichkeiten gibt, ansonsten sind ja am ende doch alle chars gleich.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Mal sehen wie das wird. Hoffe ja auch das es schon irgendwelche skillmöglichkeiten gibt, ansonsten sind ja am ende doch alle chars gleich.



Ich auch, von Lineage2 habe ich es so in Erinnerung das fast alle Chas später ziemlich gleich sind. 
Wie das in Aion wird ka, ich freu mich dennoch drauf.


----------



## Duath (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Hoffe ich mal für deinen elyos das du mir nicht zu oft über den weg läufst. sonst wirs du pleite ^^


Wenn man durch einen PvP-Kampf stirbt, verliert man immer nur 1 EP.

Das ist auch der Fall, wenn man in einem PvP-Kampf durch Fallschaden oder NPCs stirbt.



Geige schrieb:


> hm mit Makros währe ich vorsichtig, besonders wenn du ganze Skillketten damit entwirfst,
> da es:
> 1. Nicht gern gesehen ist
> 2.Es teilweise als Cheating aufgefast wird, was zu Problemen mit dem Support führen könnte


Wenn die 2 Punkte zutreffen würden, dann würde das vom Spiel auch nicht unterstützt werden.



Geige schrieb:


> Ingame in WoW hatte man die gleichen möglichkeiten mit Makros wie in Aion!


Nein, hatte man nicht. In WoW kann man keine zwei Fertigkeiten mit einem Makro-Klick auslösen, die beide den Globalen Cooldown aktivieren. In Aion hingegen ist das möglich. In WoW kann man auch kein bestimmtes Ziel mit einem Makro anvisieren, wenn man nicht den Namen angibt - in Aion kann man mit einem Makro Ziele je nach "Schlachtzugssymbol" auswählen.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Fragen:

-Habt ihr auch Delay beim zaubern? (Sprich Knopf drücken, 0,5 Sek. später castet der Char)
-Kann man Laufen per Maus ausmachen? (Nervt tierisch als WoW Zocker)


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen:
> 
> -Habt ihr auch Delay beim zaubern? (Sprich Knopf drücken, 0,5 Sek. später castet der Char)
> -Kann man Laufen per Maus ausmachen? (Nervt tierisch als WoW Zocker)




laufen per maus kannst du austellen unter optionen.

"disable click-to-move" heisst die option. die einfach anmachen dann ist das weg


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2009)

Zwei kleine Fragen (hoffentlich gehören die heir her :/)

Ist es normal, dass im Log-In bildschirm alles auf englisch ist, also options quit bla <-- eigentlich logisch da us client, und da komt meine 2te frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den us clienten installiert, aber aion ist trotzdem noch in der liste der nicht installierten spiele. Zudem hat aion ein kleines update geladen (ca. 20 mb). was genua für ein aion besitze ich jetzt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Unwissender sucht Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Fragen (hoffentlich gehören die heir her :/)
> 
> Ist es normal, dass im Log-In bildschirm alles auf englisch ist, also options quit bla <-- eigentlich logisch da us client, und da komt meine 2te frage
> 
> ...




Das alles englisch ist ist normal. Ist ja die EU Beta, also wird natürlich nur englisch benutzt.

Aion US kannst du normal benutzen, kommst trotzdme auf die EU Server, wichtig ist eben nur das du bei den Einstellungen des Launchers Europe drin hast.

Du kannst das aion US aber auf das normale aion ändern. Hier wird es erklärt wie das geht:
http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html

ansonsten wird es auch hier ab seite 2 ein bisschen beschrieben http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...06742&st=20








Nun hab ich auch mal wieder ne Frage.

Hab ja den preorder key auf einer anderen seite gekauft. Wenn ich mir nun das Spiel bestelle (bei amazon oder xy), wie funktioniert das dann das ich 2 tage vor launch spielen kann ? geht das mit den preorder key den ich gekauft hab oder geht das nur mit den key der CE ?


----------



## jo0 (22. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Fragen (hoffentlich gehören die heir her :/)
> 
> Ist es normal, dass im Log-In bildschirm alles auf englisch ist, also options quit bla <-- eigentlich logisch da us client, und da komt meine 2te frage
> 
> ...


Ja, es ist normal. Wir sind ja noch in der Beta und da wird es erstmal nur englisch sein. Egal ob US oder EU Client.

Auf dein Screenshot ist Aion doch inder Liste der installierten Spiele... Es ist egal welche Version du besitzt, da sie beide gleich sind.
Du musst aber noch unter Datei -> Optionen -> Fortgeschritten und  bei Region von Nordamerika auf Europa stellen bevor du spielst. Damit du dich auf den Europäischen Servern einloggen kannst.

Edit: Bin auch immer zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kevvulk schrieb:


> Nun hab ich auch mal wieder ne Frage.
> 
> Hab ja den preorder key auf einer anderen seite gekauft. Wenn ich mir nun das Spiel bestelle (bei amazon oder xy), wie funktioniert das dann das ich 2 tage vor launch spielen kann ? geht das mit den preorder key den ich gekauft hab oder geht das nur mit den key der CE ?


Mit dem Preorder Key ^^ Vielleicht auch die Kombination aus beiden, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## steelhead-aion (22. Juni 2009)

ab wann bekomme ich als ranger        Atem der Natur 1 ?


----------



## Nadaria (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=6.8

siehst du alle skills des rangers


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

Da es ja der Fragen-Thread ist:

Wird es deutsche AION Server geben, oder gibt es dazu noch keine Infos?


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Da es ja der Fragen-Thread ist:
> 
> Wird es deutsche AION Server geben, oder gibt es dazu noch keine Infos?




Bisher hab ich nix gefunden. Jedoch gehe ich sehr STARK davon aus das es welche geben wird. Selbst AoC hat deutsche Server, also warum nicht Aion ?


----------



## Duath (22. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Da es ja der Fragen-Thread ist:
> 
> Wird es deutsche AION Server geben, oder gibt es dazu noch keine Infos?


Ja, es wird deutsche Server geben und die werden sogar in Frankfurt stehen.


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2009)

Was ich schade finde, ist dass es abgesehen vom optischen, keine unterschiede zwischen den Rassen gibt. Hätt mir zumindest n bisl individualtität gewünscht. Nur die 45-50er spells einiger Klassen heißen anders, haben aber den selben effekt.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Deutsche Server in Frankfurt? Hammer, wohne in Rodgau, ist gar net soweit entfernt


----------



## Duath (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, ist dass es abgesehen vom optischen, keine unterschiede zwischen den Rassen gibt. Hätt mir zumindest n bisl individualtität gewünscht. Nur die 45-50er spells einiger Klassen heißen anders, haben aber den selben effekt.


Es gibt Zauber und Fertigkeiten, die haben andere Effekte. Gerade beim Templer sehr extrem. Asmodier-Templer können Lebenspunkte vom Gegner auf sich übertragen, während Asmodier noch weiter auf CC setzen.
Aber auch andere Klassen haben solche Unterschiede. Elyos-Kleriker bekommen z.B. bei einem DP-Heilzauber einen HoT (Heal over Time) dazu, während Asmodier ein Schaden absorbierendes Schild auf die Gruppe setzen.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es gibt Zauber und Fertigkeiten, die haben andere Effekte. Gerade beim Templer sehr extrem. Asmodier-Templer können Lebenspunkte vom Gegner auf sich übertragen, während Asmodier noch weiter auf CC setzen.
> Aber auch andere Klassen haben solche Unterschiede. Elyos-Kleriker bekommen z.B. bei einem DP-Heilzauber einen HoT (Heal over Time) dazu, während Asmodier ein Schaden absorbierendes Schild auf die Gruppe setzen.



Finde ich persöhnlich schlecht, zumindestens bei der Rassenwahl darf man doch nach Style entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Finde ich persöhnlich schlecht, zumindestens bei der Rassenwahl darf man doch nach Style entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darfst ja ^^

Ich finde es gut das zumindest kleines bisschen Unterschiede existieren. Ist immerhin etwas.

Zu spielentscheidend sollten die aber net sein, aber das was ja als beispiel oben steht ist ja nix weltbewegendes, sondern geben Wege zu anderen Strategien.


----------



## steelhead-aion (22. Juni 2009)

was ist ein Jump-shots (ranger) und welche vorteile hat er?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn du vor einem Gegner wegrennst und weiter Schaden machst, sprich ihn kitest, muss man sich für Skills ja umdrehn damit man den gegner ansieht. Bei einem Jumpshot läufts du geradeaus( also vom Gegner weg), drehst die Kamera Richtung Gegner, drückst beide Maustasten (Damit sich dein Char umdreht), benutzt den Skill und drehst dich wieder in Laufrichtung vorm landen. Dadurch kann man weiterschießen und trotzdem eine konstante Geschwindigkeit halten.

Zwo Fragen:

Verliert man EP beim sterben?
Gibt es keine Skillbäume in Aion?


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Verliert man EP beim sterben?
> Gibt es keine Skillbäume in Aion?



1. Wohl etwas ja
2. Leider nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hätte gerne auch mehr individualisierung der Chas.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1. Wohl etwas ja
> 2. Leider nein
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst ja ein wenig über diese Stigma-Dinger was machen, inwiefern sich das auswirkt hab ich aber mittlerweile noch nicht testen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja ein wenig über diese Stigma-Dinger was machen, inwiefern sich das auswirkt hab ich aber mittlerweile noch nicht testen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich weiß, aber wenns nach mir ginge würde ich ein Spiel mit dem Skillsystem von Guild Wars, dem 8-vl 10Skillystem, Sockel+Verzauberungen+zahlereiche Möglichkeiten das Equip auszusuchen und noch Talentbäume einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe oder liebe es immernoch in Guild wars immer schön lange an Skillungen etc rumzufeilen...das selbe am Equip, das ist für mich mit der Hauptgrund Rollenspiele zu spielen, wenn sowieso mit max lvl kaum Unterschiede möglich sind kann ich gleich nen Egoshooter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, aber wenns nach mir ginge würde ich ein Spiel mit dem Skillsystem von Guild Wars, dem 8-vl 10Skillystem, Sockel+Verzauberungen+zahlereiche Möglichkeiten das Equip auszusuchen und noch Talentbäume einführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin ich deiner Meinung, wobei ich damals das DAoC Skillsystem geliebt habe, vll. kennst du es ja, in Verbindung mit dem RA-System gabs nichts lustigeres als ständig Respecc-Steine zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen, gibt viele alte WAR Hasen hier ^^


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, gibt viele alte WAR Hasen hier ^^



Stimmt, fällt auf :X


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, gibt viele alte WAR Hasen hier ^^



Was nicht heißt, dass sie WAR nicht mehr spielen, ich selbst habe generell grad eine MMO Pause, hab mir nur das Beta Wochenende abends angeschaut. Ich schreibe in den nächsten 4 Tagen 3 Klausuren, erst danach kann ich wieder voll einsteigen, weil ich dann fast 3 Monate Semesterferien haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juni 2009)

Aus 16 server wurden 4 DE
Bald nur noch 2 und dann is WAR down^^
Ich sehs schon kommen..schade.

Naja war auch nix für mich, das game.
Da hat das gewisse "feeling" gefehlt meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Aus 16 server wurden 4 DE
> Bald nur noch 2 und dann is WAR down^^
> Ich sehs schon kommen..schade.
> 
> ...




Bezweifle das WAR down geht. das game wird sich wohl noch paar jahre halten (vermute ich mal), obwohl natürlich so langsam viele spieler mit dem spiel aufhören weil die Entwickler das mit der balance net hinbekommen. 

Naja, hier geht es um Aion net WAR :X



will aion endlich spielen XD (sagt jetzt nix mit beta ! will release spielen ^^)


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Aus 16 server wurden 4 DE
> Bald nur noch 2 und dann is WAR down^^
> Ich sehs schon kommen..schade.
> 
> ...



WAR wird sich weiterhin halten, alles andre ist einfache Spekulation. Der Zuwachs auf den Servern in der letzten Zeit ist mehr als spürbar. Natürlich bleibt WAR unter seinen Erwartungen, aber Mythic wird das in der nächsten Zeit mit Sicherheit hinbiegen, haben sie auch bei DAoC getan, dass Spiel wurde nach 2 Jahren immer erfolgreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und läuft selbst jetzt noch.

Ich würde mir mehr Sorgen über AION machen, der Hype erinnert stark an AoC, und es ist einfach so, dass sehr sehr vielen Leuten der Asia-Style aufstößt, weswegen z. B. mein Bruder es nicht kaufen wird.

Man muss abwarten und Tee trinken.

PS: Bei WAR war einfach das Problem, dass von Anfang an VIEL ZU VIELE Server aufgestellt wurden, man ging dort von einer viel zu hohen Aktivität der Spieler aus...nicht jeder spielt aber jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (22. Juni 2009)

Naja,

ich hab recht wenig gehype mitbekommen. Und warum soll ein gutes Spiel nicht bekannt gemacht werden. 
Gerade Aion hat als Asian-MMO ein kleines Image Problem und wird öfters als Grinder bezeichnet( was nicht stimmt^^habs selber ausprobieren können)
Und überschätz wird das Spiel nicht vor allem da man die Beta als "Demo" ansehen kann.
Auch ist Aion nicht so verbuggt wie die gehypten Spiele in den letzten Jahren!


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> ich hab recht wenig gehype mitbekommen. Und warum soll ein gutes Spiel nicht bekannt gemacht werden.
> Gerade Aion hat als Asian-MMO ein kleines Image Problem und wird öfters als Grinder bezeichnet( was nicht stimmt^^habs selber ausprobieren können)
> ...




Stimmt. Also ich hab bisher nicht einen Bug getroffen (naja ging nur bis lv 10 bisher). Das ist schonmal etwas wert.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

Man sollte aber auch nicht blind sein, und auf die Spieler hören, die schon in China am spielen sind, welche Probleme die denn auflisten.

Da gibts im Endgame deutliche defizite, z. B. kommt es im Abyss zu sehr wenigen PvPvE kämpfen, da man Punkte verliert wenn man von einem andren Spieler getötet wird..also gehn alle hin und farmen nur die Mobs... wie gesagt: ABWARTEN!


----------



## Skymek (23. Juni 2009)

Wird der Ranger auf höhere lvl eigentlich noch stärker? Weil auf lvl 10 wars irgendwie ein kleiner Schwerz 2 neue Bogen Angriffe dazu zubekommen und mehr nicht. Für mich war das ne Assassine mit Bogen...


----------



## Duath (23. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Wird der Ranger auf höhere lvl eigentlich noch stärker? Weil auf lvl 10 wars irgendwie ein kleiner Schwerz 2 neue Bogen Angriffe dazu zubekommen und mehr nicht. Für mich war das ne Assassine mit Bogen...



Erst ab level 28 rum ist der Ranger auch wirklich ein Ranger. Aber ab level 20 soll's auch schon etwas Bergauf gehen.


----------



## Skymek (23. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Erst ab level 28 rum ist der Ranger auch wirklich ein Ranger. Aber ab level 20 soll's auch schon etwas Bergauf gehen.



ich hab mir gerade den Erfahrungsbericht bei Aion Daily durchgelesen und wirklich aufbauend klingt der ja nicht. Was sehr schade ist, aber da werde ich dann wohl die nächsten Betaevents eine andere Klasse weiter spielen, weil das muss ich mir wirklich nicht antun...


----------



## MeGaBlitz (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch keine Infos dazu gefunden oder evtl bin ich blind.

Wieviele Spieler hat AION bisher? Also ich gehe davon aus das es bisher nur in Asien erschienen ist. Gibts da schon Zahlen wieviele es spielen?


----------



## Duath (25. Juni 2009)

MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Infos dazu gefunden oder evtl bin ich blind.
> 
> Wieviele Spieler hat AION bisher? Also ich gehe davon aus das es bisher nur in Asien erschienen ist. Gibts da schon Zahlen wieviele es spielen?


3,5 Millionen nach der letzten Zählung (20.05.).

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/985/985368p1.html


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> 3,5 Millionen nach der letzten Zählung (20.05.).
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/985/985368p1.html



3 Monate noch ab heute :-D


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ja toll, wenn einige meinen, es gäbe eine zu große Euphorie um Aion. Ich sehe das nicht so. Verglichen mit diesem Star Wars Ding (hoffentlich wird es nicht so gnadenlos hochgelobt wie einst Warhammer), ist es sogar reichlich still um das Spiel. Zum Glück! Das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit genug Spieler finden, um die langfristige Finanzierung & Weiterentwicklung zu sichern und nur darauf kommt es an. Aion ist eine frische Brise im MMORPG Sektor mit einigen nützlichen Neuerungen (Flugkämpfe, göttliche Macht und ein auf Kettenreaktionen basierendes Kampfsystem).

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Spiel keine eigene Rubrik auf Buffed bekommt.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

Auch mal eine Frage, wenn ich bei Amazon ne CE bestell, bekomm ich ja auch nen Beta Key, und wenn ich für mich und nen kumpel jeweils eine bestell mit einer bestellung bekomm ich dann 2 beta keys oder muss ich dann 2x seperat bestellen?


----------



## Maradieter (25. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Auch mal eine Frage, wenn ich bei Amazon ne CE bestell, bekomm ich ja auch nen Beta Key, und wenn ich für mich und nen kumpel jeweils eine bestell mit einer bestellung bekomm ich dann 2 beta keys oder muss ich dann 2x seperat bestellen?



nein das ist nicht nötig, bekommst pro spiel einen beta key....aber nur eine email!! (das haben einige übersehen das da 2 codes drin standen)


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

_kommenden Tagen wird euch eine Flut von Informationen erwarten und wir laden euch alle herzlich ein, im September mit uns in Europa und Nordamerika gemeinsam auf den Servern von Aion abzuheben.

Ich würde sagen das heisst das es mehre Server Geben Wirt und sicher darunter auch deutsche! 

Quelle http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/article/o...ommunity/$



Ich wusst nicht so ganz wo das rein passt ^^
_


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2009)

Flut von Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juni 2009)

@UnDead_Destroyer:
Also für den momentan recht unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass du zwei CE ergatterst, bekommst du richtigerweise auch 2 Keys. Diese sind in der Mail dann durch Komma getrennt. Aber ich denke, bei Amazon ist es derzeit äußerst aussichtslos noch welche zu bekommen. Sieh dich lieber auf anderen Sites um.


----------



## Sin (26. Juni 2009)

noch ca 14 Tage, dann könnt ihr mit sicherheit CEs "günstig" bei Ebay ersteigern -.-


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2009)

*kopf schiefleg* 14 tage mhm wieso das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (26. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> *kopf schiefleg* 14 tage mhm wieso das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hau raus Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

Leutz, was istn das für ne Klasse?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgERNOtKreM...feature=channel

Und mit der Frage meine ich NICHT den techno Viking =)


----------



## Sin (26. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Leutz, was istn das für ne Klasse?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgERNOtKreM...feature=channel
> 
> Und mit der Frage meine ich NICHT den techno Viking =)




Das blaue könnte n Templer oder ein Kleriker sein, das Fleischfarbene n Freak.


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

also von der rüssi vom style etc sieht das ja mal echt hammer geil aus .... der fleich farbene, naja xD

ich finds ja mal echt nice das man sich per farbspritzen sein eq unterschiedlich fabig gestalten kann =)


----------



## Sin (26. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> also von der rüssi vom style etc sieht das ja mal echt hammer geil aus .... der fleich farbene, naja xD
> 
> ich finds ja mal echt nice das man sich per farbspritzen sein eq unterschiedlich fabig gestalten kann =)



Das feature ist aber alt, diese "farbspritzen" kannste auch normal kaufen, sind gesundheitlich allerdings nicht gerade förderlich. Aber angeblich wird danach alles viel bunter :-P


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

ich kanns mir schon fast bildlich vorstellen ^^



ach ich freu mich schon auf meinen glaid und ranger ...


----------



## FERT (26. Juni 2009)

hmm ist aion im stile von gw in sachen itemstats?
also nicht so wie wow, ich lauf wie ein bunter kanarienvogel rum weil das grüne und HÄSSLICHE item xyz bessere stats hat als mein t6 setteil das auch noch optisch her was hergibt ... :3

oder ist es wie in gw ... rüstungen bringen alles grob das gleiche, nur halt das man es noch perfekt "enchanten" muss ... quasi ... 

omg ist meine frage scheiße ;3


----------



## Tja (26. Juni 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> hmm ist aion im stile von gw in sachen itemstats?
> also nicht so wie wow, ich lauf wie ein bunter kanarienvogel rum weil das grüne und HÄSSLICHE item xyz bessere stats hat als mein t6 setteil das auch noch optisch her was hergibt ... :3
> 
> oder ist es wie in gw ... rüstungen bringen alles grob das gleiche, nur halt das man es noch perfekt "enchanten" muss ... quasi ...
> ...



Aion ist natürlich auch rüstungsabhängig. Die Auswirkungen sind sehr schnell spürbar und das ist gut so. Manasteine sind die Verzauberungen Aion's, damit werden im späteren Verlauf Goldsockel (für sehr starke Verzauberungen) freigeschalten. Rüstung alleine wird in Aion aber nicht reichen.


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

und wie oben schonmal angesprochen aknn man mit etwas ingamegeld auch die farbe der sets ändern ... passt also alles xD


----------



## FERT (26. Juni 2009)

naja damit hab ich gerechnet  ncsoft halt ...
hmm ist ja garstig :0 das rüstungssystem aus GW fand ich eigentlich ganz iO ...

eine frage noch der ich iwie über google nicht mächtig geworden bin.

asmo + elyo auf einem acc & einem server = funktionsfähig? 
oder muss ich mir wieder mehrere accounts zulegen?  
und wie viele char slots hat man maximal?


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

zu der Frage muss ich passen ...
 oder
meine frage bezieht sich zu den Rüstungssets ... gibt es welche wie bei wow t1,t2 etc und wen ja, kann man diese schon einsehen?


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2009)

Sin was meintest du denn jetzt mit deiner aussage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juni 2009)

@Sithrael
Es gibt Rüstungssets. Auch für die Rassen verschiedene.
http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/media...et-p/#post31611
Schau mal hier, hier siehst du einige Bilder. Aber so wie in WoW, dass es für eine Klasse ein Set gibt und für die nächste Klasse ein anderes, das habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber Sets für Stoff, Leder, Chain und Platte gibts schon. Auch für Stufe 30, 40 und 50 und Abyss und so verschiedene.


----------



## Sin (26. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Sin was meintest du denn jetzt mit deiner aussage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei net so neugierig ^^

Zu Ely und asmo: Gehen nicht beide auf einem Server, kannst ähnlich wie in Warhammer nur eine Fraktion pro Server wählen.


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das kann garnicht gehen. o.O
> 
> Ich bin 180, müsste also ca. 80 Kilo wiegen. Demnach hab ich 20 Kg zu wenig auf den Rippen...






Sin schrieb:


> Sei net so neugierig ^^
> 
> Zu Ely und asmo: Gehen nicht beide auf einem Server, kannst ähnlich wie in Warhammer nur eine Fraktion pro Server wählen.



:/ mhm, da ist kein beta event und öhm ????? naja mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entweder ely oder asmo pro server...och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

@ *Vevalya danke xD hat mir sehr geholfen ^^*

http://static.plaync.co.kr/powerbook/aion/...7405955f5b1.jpg

omg mir sind bei denen ja fast die augen raus gefallen hammer sets, besonders die roben sehen echt GEIL aus.
in dem pic ist glaube ich die gleiche rüssi abgebildet die dieser kerl an hat ...> FäÄät ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZv9VnJMDdk

bei den plattenrüssis muss ich mir echt überlegen ob die vom look he rpassen, da würden ja glatt 2-3 player rein passen xDDD

manno die looks werfen meine ganzen entscheidungen bezüglich gladi und ranger übern haufen -.- die roben sehen so kalsse aus!!!

*MEGA CONFUSED*


----------



## Nadaria (26. Juni 2009)

zusätzlich ist evtl zu sagen das ab lvl 30 man folgende option bekommt.

man kann das aussehen jedes rüstungsteils oder jeder waffe des gleichen typs (z.b. platte auf platte) übertragen.


z.b. man hat eine waffe mit super werten mag aber das aussehen nicht. man nehme  eine waffe die einem gefällt und überträgt das aussehen auf die andere waffe. dabei wird die waffe zerstört von dem das aussehen genommen wird.
das gilt auch für alle rüstungen.


dadurch gibt es eine schöne individualität. jeder kann so aussehen wie er will und wenn er lust hat auch mit lvl 50 mit nem minirock rumlaufen den er mal mit lvl 5 gehabt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (26. Juni 2009)

geht das auch von leder zu plattenrüssi?


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> zusätzlich ist evtl zu sagen das ab lvl 30 man folgende option bekommt.
> 
> man kann das aussehen jedes rüstungsteils oder jeder waffe des gleichen typs (z.b. platte auf platte) übertragen.
> 
> ...



nur das mann dann keine sockel hat oder? dsa habe ich mich schon lange gefragt, auf einer 50 hose werden doch sehr viel mehr manasteien reinpassen als in einen lvl 5 mini skirt :/


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Text



Spiel doch einfach was dir Spaß macht, auchw enn die HighEnd Teile anderer Klassen so geil aussehen, musst ja erstmal rankommen ;D


----------



## Nadaria (27. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nur das mann dann keine sockel hat oder? dsa habe ich mich schon lange gefragt, auf einer 50 hose werden doch sehr viel mehr manasteien reinpassen als in einen lvl 5 mini skirt :/



es wird NUR das aussehen übertragen. die werte, eigenschaften, sockel etc bleiben natürlich erhalten. alles was der lvl 50 gegenstand hatte bleibt damit erhalten und er bekommt das aussehen des z.b. lvl 5 mini skirt.


leder auf platte geht nicht wie ich bereits erwäht habe. genauso wenig kann man einem dolch das aussehen eines schwertes geben.

schwert -> schwert platte -> platte leder -> leder

eine begrenzung welches lvl etc ist dafür nicht gegeben. man kann das aussehen jedes gegenstandes des gleichen typs übertragen und erhält alle eigenschaften des ziel gegenstandes.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juni 2009)

ah ok vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte das falsch verstanden, ein wirklich sehr schönes Feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steelhead-aion (27. Juni 2009)

Bekommt der Ranger später auch den Assa Skill wo sein Speed zunimmt und Mp verbraucht?


----------



## reinlchris (27. Juni 2009)

kann man bei aion schon seinen namen und gilde über seinen char ausmachen? so wie bei WAR etc.

bedanke mich schon mal für die antwort


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> kann man bei aion schon seinen namen und gilde über seinen char ausmachen? so wie bei WAR etc.
> 
> bedanke mich schon mal für die antwort



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## reinlchris (27. Juni 2009)

ja bei allen vids die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe von AION steht der eigene name + titel + gilde über seinen char.
ob man den wegmachen kann in optionen oder sonst was ^^


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> ja bei allen vids die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe von AION steht der eigene name + titel + gilde über seinen char.
> ob man den wegmachen kann in optionen oder sonst was ^^



Achso dass meinst du. Ja das kann man ausschalten.


----------



## reinlchris (27. Juni 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort



Naja, 50 Minuten hats gedauert, war fix in der Stadt und hab mir Anno 1404 geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Welche Fraktion ist jetzt eigentlich die gute und welche die schlechte, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt? =D
So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, waren die doch ein Volk und haben sich dann in 2 Gruppen aufgespalten, die einen wollten Frieden und die anderen Krieg.
Nur im letzten Kapitel erscheinen mir beide weniger gut, die Asmodier metzeln die Gruppe nieder die aus dem Portal kommt und die Überlebenden der Elyos bringen dafür die Frauen und Kinder um.
Irgendwie sind die mir beide unsympathisch^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (27. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> zusätzlich ist evtl zu sagen das ab lvl 30 man folgende option bekommt.
> 
> man kann das aussehen jedes rüstungsteils oder jeder waffe des gleichen typs (z.b. platte auf platte) übertragen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal mehr als genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ne frage, wie lange kann man auf lvl 10 fliegen und wie lange Cooldown?
Und ist fliegen schneller vom speed her als gehen, oder zumindest bei den lvl 30er und 50er flügeln so?^^




Rethelion schrieb:


> Welche Fraktion ist jetzt eigentlich die gute und welche die schlechte, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt? =D
> So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, waren die doch ein Volk und haben sich dann in 2 Gruppen aufgespalten, die einen wollten Frieden und die anderen Krieg.
> Nur im letzten Kapitel erscheinen mir beide weniger gut, die Asmodier metzeln die Gruppe nieder die aus dem Portal kommt und die Überlebenden der Elyos bringen dafür die Frauen und Kinder um.
> Irgendwie sind die mir beide unsympathisch^^



Aus der Sicht des "eigenen" Volks ist die eigene Sache die Gerechte, während die Gegner an allem Schuld wären, hab ich irgendwo gelesen letztens^^
von daher, ist eigentlich keine wirklich böse oder gut, wobei wenn mans vom style her will, elyos (engel) gut wären und asmodian (dämonen) eher böse^^


----------



## Skymek (27. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Welche Fraktion ist jetzt eigentlich die gute und welche die schlechte, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt? =D
> So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, waren die doch ein Volk und haben sich dann in 2 Gruppen aufgespalten, die einen wollten Frieden und die anderen Krieg.
> Nur im letzten Kapitel erscheinen mir beide weniger gut, die Asmodier metzeln die Gruppe nieder die aus dem Portal kommt und die Überlebenden der Elyos bringen dafür die Frauen und Kinder um.
> Irgendwie sind die mir beide unsympathisch^^



es gibt keine gute und böse, nur viele assoziieren beide Seiten mit etwas, wie zB. helle Flügel=Gut /dunkle Flügel=böse. Ist hier aber nicht der Fall



UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> noch ne frage, wie lange kann man auf lvl 10 fliegen und wie lange Cooldown?
> Und ist fliegen schneller vom speed her als gehen, oder zumindest bei den lvl 30er und 50er flügeln so?^^



nach meinem Empfinden ist es schneller als zulaufen.


----------



## Sithrael (27. Juni 2009)

Verdammt, ... sry leute ich hab das schonmal gefragt, aber die antwort irwie verpasst.

wie kann ich mir sonewas in die Sig basteln wie viele es von euch bereits getan haben?


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Verdammt, ... sry leute ich hab das schonmal gefragt, aber die antwort irwie verpasst.
> 
> wie kann ich mir sonewas in die Sig basteln wie viele es von euch bereits getan haben?



auf aion.onlinewelten.com
oder aion.gamona.de gibt es signatur Editoren.


----------



## Sithrael (27. Juni 2009)

gut, soweit habe ich das jetzt ^^ kann mir noch jemand sagen wie ich die villeicht nebeneinander anordnen kann?

hatten gestern irwo das thema angesprochen das man das aussehen einer rüssi auf eine andere übertragen kann ... wollte nochmal fragen ob das nur von typ zu typ geht (platte zu platte) oder auch auch von zwei unterschiedlichen typen (platte zu ketten)

auch wenn es wohl sehr unwarscheinlich sein wird, aber wenn man als gladi schon plattenrüssis tragen kann sollte man das auch nutzen. dumm nur wenn diese dann sowas von scheiße groß aussehen das man eigentlich denkt der könnte sich darin garnicht bewegen 0.o


----------



## reinlchris (27. Juni 2009)

wie siehts eig. mitm assa in der beta aus ? wird er oft gespielt wie in der klassenumfrage vermutet oder doch eher weniger weil 
er ja bis 20 schwer zu lvln sein sollte!


----------



## Nadaria (27. Juni 2009)

assa ist deutlich einfacher zu spielen wie ranger. das liegt einfach daran das assa schneller an die skills bekommt um schaden auszuteilen.

später zählt die assa zu den top ddlern und ist gerne in gruppen gesehen neben den gladis.
auch ist sie später im pvp sehr stark. der einzige nachteil später im pvp ist das sie nicht gegen jede klasse ankommt (wie z.b. mage/ranger). ein templer mit dicker platte ist sehr schwer zu meistern z.b.


nach jetzigen patchstand sind also assas sehr beliebt und sehr gut im endcontent zu spielen mindestens genauso gut wie ranger mit der oben genannten einschränkung.
trotz allem hat die assa es auch nicht leicht die ersten 20 lvl zu meistern. andere klassen dürften an ihr vorbeiziehen (zumindestens solo). nur wie gesagt im gegensatz zum ranger kommen die skills früher und zahlreicher.


nach zu lesen hier:
http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=6.7


----------



## Klunker (27. Juni 2009)

mhm ich wollte aion nochmal auf einem lappi mit vista installieren, alles geklapt doch wenn ich es starte kommt game guard und dann eine fehlermedlung n irgendeiner Sprache. glaube jemand hatte hier schonmal den gleichen fehler oder? bzw weiß jemand die Lösung?


*nochmal frag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mitm Ranger, rein vom Schaden her gesehn später aus? Im Vergleich zum Rest der Dds?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (27. Juni 2009)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen bei Amazon das Game bestellt, ises normal, dass man die beta keys erst kurz vorm beta event/erst nach längerer zeit bekommt?

Edit:


Norjena schrieb:


> Ja weil man bis zum 30 vorbestellen kann um beim nächsten Event mitzumachen, also werden alle Keys auf einmal rausgeschickt, schätze mal am ersten.


ok super, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir schon sorgen gemacht, dass der solang nicht kommt^^


----------



## Norjena (27. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen bei Amazon das Game bestellt, ises normal, dass man die beta keys erst kurz vorm beta event/erst nach längerer zeit bekommt?



Ja weil man bis zum 30 vorbestellen kann um beim nächsten Event mitzumachen, also werden alle Keys auf einmal rausgeschickt, schätze mal am ersten.


----------



## steelhead-aion (28. Juni 2009)

In diesem Video macht der Ranger zum Schluß ne starke Attacke wie heißt die..


http://www.l2-apoc.com/index.php/AionDB/skills-ranger.html

danke


----------



## Aranai (28. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mitm Ranger, rein vom Schaden her gesehn später aus? Im Vergleich zum Rest der Dds?




Rein theoretisch, kann der Ranger im Bereich Schaden mit allen Klassen mithalten. Vom ausgeteilten Schaden her, kriegt man alles iwie klein.
Doch in der Praxis ist der Ranger ein großes Opfer des Luckydmg. Heißt: Entwerder knallen dein Shots mit kritisch 3000 rein oder du gurkst bei 300 - 400 rum ... 
Leider ist der letztere Fall eher häufiger.


----------



## Peter Pansen (28. Juni 2009)

steelhead-aion schrieb:


> In diesem Video macht der Ranger zum Schluß ne starke Attacke wie heißt die..
> 
> 
> http://www.l2-apoc.com/index.php/AionDB/skills-ranger.html
> ...



Video? Dein Link beinhaltet doch nur eine Skill-Liste, oder bin ich blind?

Edit: Ach stimmt, du postest ja in jedem Forum deine Frage, und da wenigstens mit Video^^

[Elyos]Death Blow
Inflicts 877-881 physical damage to the target within 15m and to all other targets within 15m around the selected target.

Das müsste es sein, ja.


----------



## steelhead-aion (28. Juni 2009)

[sorry mein fehler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS8ZYaAxPlU&feature=fvsr


----------



## Ayaril (28. Juni 2009)

Er hat dir die Antwort doch schon gegeben. ^^


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

hab mir grad vorhin bei amazon AION vorbestellt.

jetzt wollt ich wissen wo ich die Beta Version downloaden kann, weil ich ja nen beta key bekomm *freu*


----------



## jo0 (28. Juni 2009)

Du wirst noch eine E-Mail mit dem Key bekommen, da steht auch wie du es herunterladen kannst.


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

von amazon ?
also kann ich des gar ned heute downloaden sondern erst am 30.6 oder am 1.7 oder wie?


----------



## jo0 (28. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> von amazon ?
> also kann ich des gar ned heute downloaden sondern erst am 30.6 oder am 1.7 oder wie?



Ok, ich schicke dir ne PM mit dem Link zum Downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

ich glaub ich bin zu dumm zum downloaden xD
wenn ich den NCSoft Launcher starte dann kommt folgendes:

NCSoft launcher hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
Falls Sie ihre Arbeit noch nicht gespeichert hatten, können Daten möglicherweise verloren 
gegangen sein.

helft mir plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm.. Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren...

Welches BS hast du denn?
Versuch es mal von einen anderen Ordner aus zu starten.. Und achte auch darauf, das du genügend freien Speicherplatz hast (ca 15G.
Wenn das nicht klappt, mach einfach mal ein Windows neustart, und probier es noch mal.. bewirkt manchmal Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

windows XP  
hab 27GB frei und ordner passt auch
neustart bewirkt leider kein wunder^^ 

die nachricht kommt die ganze zeit immer wenn ich den NCSoft Launcher offne.


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> windows XP
> hab 27GB frei und ordner passt auch
> neustart bewirkt leider kein wunder^^
> 
> die nachricht kommt die ganze zeit immer wenn ich den NCSoft Launcher offne.



Wo hastes denn runter geladen? Schonmal mit neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

ja auch schon versucht! von der page http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/liteinstaller/aion.exe
bekomm die AIon.exe damit den launcher und dann geht nix mehr


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

Also du hast quasi nur nen nc launcher installer auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## reinlchris (28. Juni 2009)

genau! 
was kann/soll ich machen dass ich die AION beta version downloaden kann?
hab ja bei amazon heute aion gestellt der key kommt am 30.6 per e-mail


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> genau!
> was kann/soll ich machen dass ich die AION beta version downloaden kann?
> hab ja bei amazon heute aion gestellt der key kommt am 30.6 per e-mail



Ich schick dir gleich ne pn


----------



## Jackall (29. Juni 2009)

hey bin neu hier und brauche dringend (!) antworten damit ich weiß ob ich mir Aion vorbestellen soll/kann:

1. wenn ich einen key für die beta bekomme wo kann ich die beta denn runterladen?

2. wie kann man aion bezahlen? auch mit paysafecard? oder nur mit dieser game card bzw. kreditkarte

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

hallöle,

ich habe das selbe problem wie *reinlchris, *habe das Spiel vorbestellt bekomme den Key allerdings erst am 30.6 zugeschickt...

Ist es möglich das ich das Spiel schon vorher irgendwo downloaden kann?

wäre nett wenn mir jemand ne pn mit nem link oder so schicken könnte =)

p.s. diesen NCsoft Launcher habe ich runtergeladen...


----------



## Sithrael (29. Juni 2009)

na wenn du den launche rhast kannst du das Spiel doch downloaden ... hat zwar bei mir ne ewigkeit gedauert ... aber was solls =)


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

ja das hätte ich auch gemacht aber ich kann das spiel launcher garnicht auswählen zum downloaden oder installieren oder sonstwas... 


ich steig da net so ganz durch im moment^^


----------



## Sithrael (29. Juni 2009)

wenn du den launcher gezogen hast ... sollte eigentlich gleich zu beginn in dem fenster groß AION stehen ^^
wenn nicht, dann müsstest du in der leiste links eine auswahl haben an spielen die du downloaden kannst?! 

bei mir geht die EU version nicht, was kein Problem darstellt, weil man die US Verson auch auf EU umstellen kann. 
Sprich, eig müsste links eine Option sein wo du Aion (us) auswählen kannst und dann installieren bzw, downloaden.


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

ja die leiste links habe ich nur taucht da kein aion auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie wundert mich das alles ein bisschen^^


----------



## Sithrael (29. Juni 2009)

das ist in der tat seltsamm ... weist du noch auf welcher seite du den launcher gezogen hast?

könnten sich andere dazu auch zu wort melden? ... bin da grad etwas ratlos =(


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

ja den launcher hab ich auf der nc soft seite gezogen, bei der acc verwaltung ist ja unten rechts unter quick links " NC soft Launcher" da hab ich den her...

ich bin halt grad am überlegen ob mein account überhaupt für aion freigegeben ist oder ob ich erst den beta key eingeben muss den ich ja wie gesagt noch nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (29. Juni 2009)

Mit dem Betakramdingens kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus ... ^^

aber die seite auf der du den launcher her hast dürfte schonmal nicht der grund sein weshalb du das nicht downloaden kannst ....
ich weis grad auch nicht weiter, sry =(


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

hmkay trotzdem danke für deine hilfe..

muss ich warten bis mir vllt jmd anders weiterhelfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Kann das Problem bestätigen, hab auch grade den Launcher über die NS Soft Acc Verwaltung gesaugt und kann ebenfalls Aion nicht auswählen, da der Launcher nicht allzu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat ist ein Irrtum wohl auch ausgeschlossen^^.

Edit, grade den Launcher auf Nordamerika gestellt, auch dort steht Aion nicht zu Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot vom NC-Launcher posten?

Taste Druck, dann Paint öffnen, Strg + V drücken, speichern und auf imageshack.us oder hier im Anhang hochladen (falls das Bild nicht zu groß für den Anhang ist).


Eventuell haben die Aion vom Netz genommen, um Traffic zu sparen oder um es gegen eine aktualisiertere Version auszutauschen.


----------



## Jackall (29. Juni 2009)

-.- leute ihr habt doch anscheinend alle die beta version (zumindest die meisten)
könntet ihr mir bitte meine frage beantworten?


----------



## Syrreal (29. Juni 2009)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=2...hUscIj27JEN.jpg


so sieht mein launcher aus... 

wenn ich auf nordamerika stelle sieht er genau so aus..


----------



## reinlchris (29. Juni 2009)

ich wär schon froh wenn der launcher aufgehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir kommt immer die nachricht:

NCSoft launcher hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
Falls Sie ihre Arbeit noch nicht gespeichert hatten, können Daten möglicherweise verloren
gegangen sein.



egal was ich mache 
bräucht bitte ne step by step anleitung für das ding mit download link und allem drum und dran plz
per pn bitte 
 hab nämlich nen key und will die nächste beta zocken!!


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> -.- leute ihr habt doch anscheinend alle die beta version (zumindest die meisten)
> könntet ihr mir bitte meine frage beantworten?


Der Link zum Download steht hier schon auf einer der letzten Seiten.

Und zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Was soll eine Paysafecard sein?


Wegen dem Launcher: Verstärkt meine Vermutung, dass NCSoft Aion aus Trafficgründen oder wegen Updates vom Netz genommen haben.


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> ich wär schon froh wenn der launcher aufgehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Download bringt dir nichts wenn der Launcher nicht geht. Du kannst Aion nur über den Launcher starten.

Mit der Fehlermeldung alleine kann man dir auch nicht helfen. Was hast du für ein Betriebssystem? Grafikkarte? CPU? Ram?


----------



## reinlchris (29. Juni 2009)

windows XP  1gb ram geforce 6200


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> windows XP  1gb ram geforce 6200



Welches Service Pack? Ich hoffe du hast das aktuellste drauf.. Wenn nicht, updaten! Ich glaube es läuft erst ab SP2 (oder SP3)!
Und welchen CPU hast du?


----------



## reinlchris (29. Juni 2009)

ok ich hau alle daten vom pc mal rein^^

system:
microsoft windows XP
home edition
Version 2002 
service pack 2

computer:
AMD sempron(tm) processor
3000+
1.80GHz      1GB RAM

und GEFORCE 6200


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> ok ich hau alle daten vom pc mal rein^^
> 
> system:
> microsoft windows XP
> ...



Hmm... SP2 sollte reichen..

Mit deiner CPU könnte Aion gerade so noch laufen, aber bei deiner 6200 mache ich mir sorgen.. Die ist nämlich unter den Mindestanforderungen... Aber deswegen sollte eigentlich nicht der Launcher abkacken..

Ist schon komisch... Wüsste sonst auch nicht woran das liegen könnte.. 
Aber wenn du willst kann ich bei dir per Teamviewer mal nachgucken ob ich was finde


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

also ich ahbe auch en geforce 6200 256 mb turbo cache und schond er log in screen kann nur geladen werden, wenn ich alle details auf low stelle udn wirklich alles sosntige ausstele im optionen fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann geht aber relativ flüssig, wenn du es aber wirklich spielen willst solltest du aufrüsten. zum glück darf ich das laptop meienr freundin benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss sie auf anno und sims verzichten ;D


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2009)

So da es ja diesen schönen thread gibt, kann ich ja hier fragen.
Was Aion angeht weiß ich noch nicht sehr viel, ich habe neulich im TS (spiele WoW) einige Leute darüber reden gehört und mich mal ein wenig im Inet umgeschaut, da WoW langsam immer langweiliger wird.

Ich stelle jetzt die Frage, für die mich viele denke ich mal bestraft sehen wollen^^, kan man Aion mit WoW vergleichen?

Jetzt bitte nicht blöde antworten, ich meine den Vergleich in dem Sinne:

-gibt es 5er Instanzen?(oder auch ne andere Gruppengröße)
-gibt es Raids (größere Version der Vorfrage)
-gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE Gegenständen (Abhärtung oder sowas in der Art)
-da es ja open PvP geben soll (wurde ja in nem Thread heftig diskutiert) bekommt man Belohnungen für das Töten von Gegnern? (Ehre oder sowas)
-anstatt Gilden gibt es ja Legionen, kann man als eine solche ein bestimmtest Gebiet beanspruchen/einnehmen/kaufen? (sowas wie gildenburgen in AoC)
-in einem Thread hieß es Aion solle im Endgame 90%PvP und 10%PvE sein, stimmt das, oder kann man sich für eine Sache entscheiden, bzw. beides aktiv betreiben? (spiele beides gerne und möchte das eine nicht missen)
-gibt es schon jetzt ein funktionierendes Endgame, oder muss man erstmal 3 Monate lang Patches abwarten?
-is die Levelzeit im Ungefähren mit WoW vergleichbar? (also von der /played Zeit)

Hoffe ihr nehmt mir die vielen WoW Vergleiche nicht übel, is leider, mit einer kurzen AoC Ausnahme das einzige MMORPG was ich gespielt habe.


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> -gibt es 5er Instanzen?(oder auch ne andere Gruppengröße)


6er Instanzen.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -gibt es Raids (größere Version der Vorfrage)


Raids ja (open world Bosse), Instanzen noch nicht. Raids ("Allianzen" in Aion) umfassen bis zu 24 Spieler.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE Gegenständen (Abhärtung oder sowas in der Art)


Ja. PvP-Gegenstände haben etwas schlechtere Werte als PvE-Gegenstände, bieten aber zusätzlich bis zu 10% zusätzlichen Schaden gegen Spieler (Waffe) und 18% weniger erlittenen Schaden von Spielern (Rüstungen). Je nach Qualität der Rüstung auch etwas weniger Schaden/Schutz.
Du kannst dir hier mal ein paar Waffen und Rüstungen ansehen.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -da es ja open PvP geben soll (wurde ja in nem Thread heftig diskutiert) bekommt man Belohnungen für das Töten von Gegnern? (Ehre oder sowas)


Abysspunkte. Die gibt es aber auch von Mobs im Abyss.
Für hochstufige PvP-Gegenstände brauchst du außerdem noch Abzeichen, die du beim Erobern einer Festung bekommst.
Man kann allerdings auch Abysspunkte verlieren, wenn man von einem gegnerischen Spieler getötet wird.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -anstatt Gilden gibt es ja Legionen, kann man als eine solche ein bestimmtest Gebiet beanspruchen/einnehmen/kaufen? (sowas wie gildenburgen in AoC)


Man kann Festungen im Abyss kontrollieren.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -in einem Thread hieß es Aion solle im Endgame 90%PvP und 10%PvE sein, stimmt das, oder kann man sich für eine Sache entscheiden, bzw. beides aktiv betreiben? (spiele beides gerne und möchte das eine nicht missen)


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Aion hatte nur zu Release weniger PvE-Content weil sich dieser leichter nachreichen lässt. Bis jetzt ist mit jedem Patch weiterer PvE-Content hinzugekommen (Gebiete, Dungeons).
Es ist ohne Probleme möglich beides zu machen, allerdings wird es dann länger dauern, dir eine entsprechende Ausrüstung zu besorgen. Für PvE-Ausrüstung musst du viel PvE machen, für PvP-Ausrüstung viel PvP.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -gibt es schon jetzt ein funktionierendes Endgame, oder muss man erstmal 3 Monate lang Patches abwarten?


Das Endgame besteht zur Zeit aus PvP und 2-3 Instanzen. Mit dem Patch 1.3 - mit dem wir wahrscheinlich starten - sollen weitere 2-3 Instanzen dazukommen.



Gen91 schrieb:


> -is die Levelzeit im Ungefähren mit WoW vergleichbar? (also von der /played Zeit)


Ja, ist sie.


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2009)

K danke für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört sich ja super an.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> also ich ahbe auch en geforce 6200 256 mb turbo cache


Damit wirst du Aion definitiv nicht spielen können, Turbo Cache ist eine der größten Verarschungen die mir bisher unter gekommen ist, eigentlich könnte man die halbe IT Branche wegen Kundenverarsche verklagen oO.

Turbocache heißt, deine Grafikkarte hat sagen wir nur 128MB Speicher, 256 hat sie NUR wenn sie die anderen 128 in deinem Ram zwischenlagert, das ist verdammt, verdammt, verdammt laaaaaaaaangsam.

Zudem hast du ja nur 1 GB Ram oder? Glaube kaum das Aion dann läuft, aber an dem Problem mit dem Luncher ändert es nichts, habe ja das selbe, und der Launcherfehler dürfte wohl kaum mit der Rechenleistung des PCs zusammenhängen.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

zocks über den lappi von der freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der sollte das packen 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...6&agid=1271 komischer weiser hat der von ihr 1gb ram grafikspeicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> zocks über den lappi von der freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darauf wirds wohl laufen, aber der Renner isses halt auch nicht, aber gehen wirds denke ich. Grafik bissel runterschrauben und es sollte so ziemlich hinhauen.

Ich hab auch mal wieder ne Frage, was genau heißt 1-4 Strike Weapon?

Schlägt zb ein Schwert immer 2mal zu? Oder hat die Chance 2mal zuzuschlagen? oder kann man damit 2 Ziele treffen wenn sie nah zusammen stehen? Oder isses was anderes?


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> zocks über den lappi von der freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der hat 1Gb weil es shared memory ist, also quasi wird was vom arbeitsspeicher abgezogen.

@Norjena: Kann ich nicht 100% sagen, aber mir ist z.B. aufgefallen, dass ich mit 1 mal schlagen 3 mal schaden mache, 2 mal kleine beträge und einmal normalen waffenschaden, alles bei autohit.

Meine Frage: Wie zum geier funzt der Chat? Ich hab ihn in der letzten Beta nicht zum laufen bekommen. Sobald ich was schreiben will, sagt der mir immer: Sie sind in keinem channel. Egal ob Global oder sonst was. nur /say und Gruppenchat funzt.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Haste es mit /global oder so probiert? Hab während des ganzen WE´s nur einmal gechattet ("Hi, do you have to do the quest with the pirate too?" "yea")


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Haste es mit /global oder so probiert? Hab während des ganzen WE´s nur einmal gechattet ("Hi, do you have to do the quest with the pirate too?" "yea")



Jo, hab auch extra unter den chatoptionen geguckt ob bei gobal n häckchen ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Dann hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube da ist so ein kleiner Button, der aussieht wie eine Sprechblase, da mal Rechtsklick drauf machen, dann kannst du anklicken wo/wie du schrieben willst.


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage.

Wie sieht das so aus in Sachen Open-PvP. Sind die beiden Rassen im selben Gebiet questen oder abgetrennt voneinander (ausg. Abyss).


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine Frage.
> 
> Wie sieht das so aus in Sachen Open-PvP. Sind die beiden Rassen im selben Gebiet questen oder abgetrennt voneinander (ausg. Abyss).



Getrennt, es gibt aber Portale, die sich zufällig irgendwo öffnen, wodurch man dann ins gegnerische Gebiet kommt.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine Frage.
> 
> Wie sieht das so aus in Sachen Open-PvP. Sind die beiden Rassen im selben Gebiet questen oder abgetrennt voneinander (ausg. Abyss).



Sind getrennt jeweils auf der anderen Seite der zerbrochenen Welt..aaber, es gibt zufällig Portale, die entstehen einfach irgendwo und führen irgendwo ins Gebiet der anderen Rasse, die entstehen scheinbar komplett zufällig, und können auch fast überall enstehen.


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

Danke vielmals für deine Antwort.

Schade, ein WoW-System hätte ich besser gefunden (gemeinsame Gebiete).


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Danke vielmals für deine Antwort.
> 
> Schade, ein WoW-System hätte ich besser gefunden (gemeinsame Gebiete).



Nö, gefällt mir garnicht, macht auch keinen Sinn. Wenn Deutschland gegen Frankreich kämpfen würe, wo würden Soldanten ausgebildet? Genau an der Grenze? Nein sicher nicht, sondern "sicher" tief im Landesinnern.

Zudem hasse ich das Open PvP welches du meinst, für mich ist das Gankerei, und genau so endet es fast immer.

Wenn es dir gefällt ok, jedem seine/ihre Meinung, habe nur meine dazu gesagt.

Ich will auch endlich mal ein neues Spiel das nicht versucht ein Wow Klon zu werden.


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

WoW Klone haben aber häufig eine gute Qualität (oder bessere als solche, die es nichts sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> WoW Klone haben aber häufig eine gute Qualität (oder bessere als solche, die es nichts sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches MMO im Gegensatz zu welchen?
Mir fällt irgendwie keins ein.. :/

RoM ist ein eindeutiger wow Klon, aber wo das Spiel eine gute Qualität aufweißt....


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> WoW Klone haben aber häufig eine gute Qualität (oder bessere als solche, die es nichts sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha, eigentlich nicht, die Spiele machen sich eher selbst kaputt, wer einen Wow Klon will kann bei Wow bleiben, wem zb die Gleichmacherei und vereinfachung gegen den Strick geht sucht nach etwas anderem, und genau darum gehts mit.

Mit der Qualität hat das übrigens nichts zu tun, Porsche sind qualitativ verdammt gute Autos und dennoch keine Ferrari Klone.....

Die Qualität von machen neuen MMOs war beim release wohl unter aller Sau, aber die waren nichtmal Wow Klone, das hat damit rein garnichts zu tun.

Was du meinst sind Spielinhalte....Lags/Bugs, Liebe zum Detail, Emotes, Sprachausgabe etc das zähle ich zu Qualität, und dort schein Aion zumindest bisher 1A zu sein.
Wenn ein Spiel nicht fertig ausgeliefert wird ist das eben nicht gut, aber mit Wow hat das garnichts zu tun....


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Welches MMO im Gegensatz zu welchen?
> Mir fällt irgendwie keins ein.. :/
> 
> RoM ist ein eindeutiger wow Klon, aber wo das Spiel eine gute Qualität aufweißt....


 
Genau RoM hätte ich genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sie es dir dochmal im Vergleich zu anderen f2ps an... aha! Aber weiter zu anderen Fragen, ich will diesen Thread nicht zu WoW vs XY machen.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Genau RoM hätte ich genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat ein F2P MMO mit einem kostenpflichtigen MMO zu das zudem noch vom Markführer und einer der wohlhabensten Spielefirmen der Welt entwickelt wird zu tun?


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das PVP-Konzept geht auf und endet nicht so wie in WAR, das ein paar einzelne alles überrennen weils die andere Partei nicht interessiert.


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

hab den launcher runtergeladen, seh nur nirgends aion, was tun???


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

hab den launcher runtergeladen, seh nur nirgends aion, was tun???


----------



## Shinar (30. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hab den launcher runtergeladen, seh nur nirgends aion, was tun???



Du brauchst noch einen gültigen Betakey (fürs nächste Wochenende). Da kommst du um Glück (Gewinnspiele) nicht herum.


----------



## Zuckerl (30. Juni 2009)

Hätte da eine Frage zum Chat, ist der Fraktionsgetrennt oder kann man die gegnerische Fraktion verstehen? (ich hoff mal es ist getrennt, keine Lust auf geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

hab vorbestellt also bekomm ich den key auf jeden fall noch, aber wo muss ich dann hin damit???


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hab vorbestellt also bekomm ich den key auf jeden fall noch, aber wo muss ich dann hin damit???



wenn du den Key per Email erhälst, steht auch dort wo du die den Acc machen kannst.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2009)

Kriegst ne Mail mim Link. Dort saugste dir den Client und machst dir nen NCSoft Acc


----------



## Duath (30. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Du brauchst noch einen gültigen Betakey (fürs nächste Wochenende). Da kommst du um Glück (Gewinnspiele) nicht herum.


Was hat der Beta-Key damit zu tun, dass im Launcher Aion nicht angezeigt wird? Der Launcher kann nicht überprüfen ob da gerade jemand vorm Rechner sitzt, der den Key hat oder nicht.


----------



## Thaocy80 (1. Juli 2009)

Ist es normal, dass bei Aion (us) "spielbereit" drann steht, bei "Aion" aber nicht installiert?
Mfg Thaocy


----------



## Ayaril (1. Juli 2009)

Ja scheint momentan normal zu sein. Sobald man bei Region Europa anhakt steht (US) dahinter und klickt man North America an, dann steht nur Aion. Hab aber beim letzten Event mit dem (US) dahinter gespielt, weil Europa ja als Region angehakt war. Scheint also nur ein Anzeigeproblem zu sein.


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Hätte da eine Frage zum Chat, ist der Fraktionsgetrennt oder kann man die gegnerische Fraktion verstehen? (ich hoff mal es ist getrennt, keine Lust auf geflame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der is getrennt....

Mal wieder etwas was eine Pseudofeindschaft zwischen den Spielern erweckt, so wie bei dir offensichtlich


----------



## Valiel (1. Juli 2009)

Schade das das Spiel eher auf PvP ausgelegt werden soll. Bin reiner PvE Spieler und nun recht traurig. Hab mir die Videos angeschaut und war so begeistert von allem, bis ich dann erfahren habe das es eher ein PvP Spiel wird. 

Naja schade. Wäre sehr gerne von WoW auf AION umgestiegen, aber so wirds wohl nichts.

Frage: Gehts wem noch so?


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Schade das das Spiel eher auf PvP ausgelegt werden soll. Bin reiner PvE Spieler und nun recht traurig. Hab mir die Videos angeschaut und war so begeistert von allem, bis ich dann erfahren habe das es eher ein PvP Spiel wird.
> 
> Naja schade. Wäre sehr gerne von WoW auf AION umgestiegen, aber so wirds wohl nichts.
> 
> Frage: Gehts wem noch so?



Ich weiß nicht, wo steht das es ein PvP Spiel wird? Meines Wissens gibt es massenweiße PvE Content der auch erweitert wird. Es soll wohl als erstes nach langer Zeit beides bieten.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

Aion soll PvPvE werden
es ist egal ob man spieler killt oder monster beides gibt gleichermaßen exp
keine ahnung wo ich das genau gelesen habe, kann sein in der buffed (zeitung) lege mich jetzt aber nicht fest
man kann sogesehen kämpfen gegen was man will


----------



## Valiel (1. Juli 2009)

Naja mich stört schon allein die Möglichkeit nicht in ruhe irgendwo herumzufliegen ohne das mir einer von der anderen Fraktion auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Naja mich stört schon allein die Möglichkeit nicht in ruhe irgendwo herumzufliegen ohne das mir einer von der anderen Fraktion auf die Nerven geht.



? Es gibt keine PvP Server, die Rassen leben in getrennten Welten...das einzige was es gibt sind Portale die sich spontan öffnen, und allzu oft dürfte das nicht der Fall sein. Zudem gbts Strafen wenn man Spieler töted die deutlich unter dem eigenen lvl sind. 

Und natürlich der Abgrund das PvP Gebiet.


----------



## Zuckerl (1. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> der is getrennt....
> 
> Mal wieder etwas was eine Pseudofeindschaft zwischen den Spielern erweckt, so wie bei dir offensichtlich



Das hat nix mit Pseudofeindschaft zu tun, in MMOs mit "Gesamtchat" wird nunmal eine Menge rumgeflamed...

Und noch eine andere Frage:

Kann man das Interface selbst anpassen btw. gibts sowas wie Interface Addons?


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Kann man das Interface selbst anpassen btw. gibts sowas wie Interface Addons?



Ja, du kannst auswählen ob die Minimap oben oder unten angzeigt werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PainXx (1. Juli 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Naja mich stört schon allein die Möglichkeit nicht in ruhe irgendwo herumzufliegen ohne das mir einer von der anderen Fraktion auf die Nerven geht.



Also ich war/bin in WoW auch kein PvP-Typ, aber mich wird das nicht abhalten.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man sich das wie ein PvP Server bei WoW vorstellen darf, man hat ja auch getrennte Welten, also getrennte Levelgebiete.
Nur im Abyss gehts rund. Wenn man da halt in ne Ini will, muss man evtl bissl PvP machen, um da anzukommen, aber da bist ja dann auch nicht alleine und ein biiiiischen PvP überlebst du bestimmt auch.
Überleg doch mal, evtl macht das PvP in Aion dir sogar Spaß?! Immerhin kann man im fliegen kämpfen und so, stell mir das schon sehr cool vor =)

Auch wenn ich ne PVElerin bin, ich werde 100% Aion spielen und bin ehrlich gesagt froh, endlich von WoW erlöst zu werden.


----------



## Kyrez (1. Juli 2009)

Weis jemand ob man ab 0Uhr heute Nacht spielen kann?

Take part in the sizzling action in Aion this Fourth of July/Canada Day weekend! The third closed beta event starts with a bang this holiday weekend on Thursday, July 2 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST) and ends Monday, July 6 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST)...

Mein Englisch is nich das Beste ^^


----------



## crumpler (2. Juli 2009)

Kyrez schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man ab 0Uhr heute Nacht spielen kann?
> 
> Take part in the sizzling action in Aion this Fourth of July/Canada Day weekend! The third closed beta event starts with a bang this holiday weekend on Thursday, July 2 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST) and ends Monday, July 6 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST)...
> 
> Mein Englisch is nich das Beste ^^




hm hab ich auch gedacht, aber für uns müsste gelten:
der 2. Juli 9:00 pm CEST ( central european summer time schätz ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und das ist leider erst heute um 21 uhr ;(

ohne gewähr ;P


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

crumpler schrieb:


> hm hab ich auch gedacht, aber für uns müsste gelten:
> der 2. Juli 9:00 pm CEST ( central european summer time schätz ich mal
> 
> 
> ...



Da es derzeit noch nicht geht fällt 0Uhr ja weg, also tippe ich darauf das es so wie du schreibst stimmt.


----------



## Duath (2. Juli 2009)

Kyrez schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man ab 0Uhr heute Nacht spielen kann?
> 
> Take part in the sizzling action in Aion this Fourth of July/Canada Day weekend! The third closed beta event starts with a bang this holiday weekend on Thursday, July 2 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST) and ends Monday, July 6 (12:00 PM PT, 9:00 PM CEST, 8:00 PM BST)...
> 
> Mein Englisch is nich das Beste ^^



Das Beta-Event beginnt am 02.07. um 9:00 PM central european summer time, also um 21 Uhr mitteleuropäischer Sommerzeit (was für die europäischen Server eben ganz Europa einschließt).


----------



## KingDCB (2. Juli 2009)

Meint ihr es wird heut Abend sehr überlastet sein? Wie wars bei den letzten Beta-Phasen? Kam man direkt rein oder gab es ewig lange Warteschlangen. Ich werde nämlich (genau wie denk mal fast alle) um punkt 21:00 Uhr versuchen mich in das Spiel einzuloggen


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Am Anfang war es etwas überlastet, danach gings


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Ish halt immer das Problem wenn tausende gleichzeitig einloggen wollen. Wird heute so sein, und auch beim Release, aber dass kann man verkraften.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

frage zum sm. bekommt man den windgeist per skillbuch auf level 13 oder muss man das finden(??) ? finde da keine klaren infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> frage zum sm. bekommt man den windgeist per skillbuch auf level 13 oder muss man das finden(??) ? finde da keine klaren infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schau heute abend mal nach, meine aber dass man es nicht beim lehrer bekommt.


----------



## Duath (2. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> frage zum sm. bekommt man den windgeist per skillbuch auf level 13 oder muss man das finden(??) ? finde da keine klaren infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den musst du finden. Das Skillbuch dropt bei Gegnern in dem Stufenbereich herum, man kann es aber auch an andere Spieler verkaufen, also zur Not einfach mal ins Auktionshaus schauen.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Den musst du finden. Das Skillbuch dropt bei Gegnern in dem Stufenbereich herum, man kann es aber auch an andere Spieler verkaufen, also zur Not einfach mal ins Auktionshaus schauen.



Ich sehs schon kommen, 90% des Geldes geht für Skillbücher drauf, weil die leute meinen, 20.000 Kinah auf Stufe 10 wären angebracht -.-


----------



## KingDCB (2. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen, 90% des Geldes geht für Skillbücher drauf, weil die leute meinen, 20.000 Kinah auf Stufe 10 wären angebracht -.-



Was in Himmels Namen sind Kinah? xD


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Was in Himmels Namen sind Kinah? xD



Zaster, Moneten, Mäuse, Frösche, Kohle....


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zaster, Moneten, Mäuse, Frösche, Kohle....



Geldeinheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (2. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen, 90% des Geldes geht für Skillbücher drauf, weil die leute meinen, 20.000 Kinah auf Stufe 10 wären angebracht -.-


Im Chinisischen Aion waren die Auktionshäuser überflutet mit den Dingern. Da kostete 1 Buch 100 oder maximal 1000 Kinah. Hab's glaube für 200 gekauft, weil das 100er schon weg war, als ich den Kauf bestätigen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ist das nicht ganz falsch. Hab mit meinem Kleriker auf Stufe 10 13.000 von 14.000 Kinah nur für Skills ausgegeben. Nur eben vom NPC, nicht von anderen Spielern...


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geldeinheiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, was Schwaben gerne haben und Schotten massenweiße zusammenrotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

^^


Ist es möglich die Kamera so einzustellen wie bei WoW? Sprich linke Maustaste für kamera


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Ist es möglich die Kamera so einzustellen wie bei WoW? Sprich linke Maustaste für kamera



du kannst wie in WoW die Kammera nicht mit der linken Maustaste um den Charakter drehen, dafür musst du in AIon die mittlere gedrück halten.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Achso, okay


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

so ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen xD

also das beginnt alles heute abend um 21 Uhr? oder habe ich mich verlesen? weil in meiner email stand was davon das das erst moin losgeht 0o


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

gleich um 21:00 sitzt du in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

und zwar heute ... in de rmail steht am 3. 0o


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

von welcher firma? mein launcher sagt mir 2.7 und der beta plan auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanee (2. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> und zwar heute ... in de rmail steht am 3. 0o




Ok, das halte ich für einen Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also keine Sorgen machen ^^


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

weis nicht egnau, aber wenns so ist dann wird der key heute schon funzen xD

nochwas, in der mail war nen link fürnen launcher. den habe ich jetzt schon, aber eben auf us. habe ihn unter einstellungen euf europa und deutch umgestellt. müsste doch jetzt gehn oder?


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

kay thx ^^

wenn ich mich dann einloggen möchte, muss ich für das PW meinen Seriennummerncode eingeben oder das PW  von meinen Acc den ich eingerichtet habe?


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch eine Frage Gibt mir einer einen Key ?


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> kay thx ^^
> 
> wenn ich mich dann einloggen möchte, muss ich für das PW meinen Seriennummerncode eingeben oder das PW  von meinen Acc den ich eingerichtet habe?



Das Name und PW von deinem NC Soft Account oder Aion wenn der andere Daten hat.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

dankö =))


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

2 minuten vor anpfiff ... ich habe mich schon eingeloggt. reagiert garnichts, bleibt alles stehn? kann man sich DAS unter einer warteschleife vorstellen? =)

wie war das bei denen die die beta schonmal mitgemacht haben?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> 2 minuten vor anpfiff ... ich habe mich schon eingeloggt. reagiert garnichts, bleibt alles stehn? kann man sich DAS unter einer warteschleife vorstellen? =)
> 
> wie war das bei denen die die beta schonmal mitgemacht haben?



same here


----------



## KingDCB (2. Juli 2009)

Jo bei mir passiert auch garnichts...ob das die Warteschleife ist? Weiß net aber hoffe mal nicht will ja wissen wann ich dran bin.

EDIT: Hat sich bei mir einfach beendet...hmmm


----------



## Xlexo (2. Juli 2009)

IS es normal, dass wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen, dass dann die Meldung kommt "cannot connect to authoriblabla" und sich der Client dann schließt?


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Juli 2009)

Xlexo schrieb:


> IS es normal, dass wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen, dass dann die Meldung kommt "cannot connect to authoriblabla" und sich der Client dann schließt?



Klar das ist "Normal" weill alle versuchen drauf zu kommen.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

bei mir hackts grad bei der server auswahl =(


----------



## Xlexo (2. Juli 2009)

na ok... wenn dann nix falsch eingestellt is oder so, passts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kann man ausstellen, dass sich der Client immer schließt? das nervt nämlich


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir hängts im Login Bildschirm, hat jmd nen plan?


----------



## pbast6 (2. Juli 2009)

Das was gerade passiert ist aber auch extremer als es beim Releas sein wird.
Da wird es Leute geben die erst später das spiel kaufen, bei den es später ankommt, die keine Preorder haben und, und und...
und die 15 min die ich warten muss sind auch net schlimm^^


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bei mir hängts im Login Bildschirm, hat jmd nen plan?



ZAM ist über die Serverkabel gestolpert?


----------



## Skymek (2. Juli 2009)

20.57 wars als ich mich schon einloggen konnte, sogar die Serverauswahl habsch gesehn. Dann wurd ich ausm Spiel geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und atm geht garnichts mehr....

mir wäre eine ordentliche Warteschlange lieber, da sieht man wenigstens das was passiert, aber so is das etwas ätzend.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> ZAM ist über die Serverkabel gestolpert?



Was hat ZAM mit den Aion Servern zutun?^^


----------



## evergrace (2. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich einloggen probiere
geht gar nichts kommt keine meldung einfach gar nichts ^^
also ob das bild einfriert


----------



## pbast6 (2. Juli 2009)

Es ist normal das Aion nichts mehr macht wen man !Entert!^^^
War auch letzte Woche so^^


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Versucht es einfach in 20 minuten wieder. Ab ca 22 uhr läuft eh wieder alles normal


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bekam wenigstens noch die Fehlermeldung "You have been disconnect from the server"
Eigentlich komisch wenn man noch garnicht auf den Server connectet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

tja, also bei mir hat es sich grad von selbst geschlossen =)


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube der Login Server ist grad etwas überlastet, ich kam bis zur Serverauswahl (2 Stück) und dann kam Disconnect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Dann heute eben nüscht, euch viel Spaß ;D


----------



## jo0 (2. Juli 2009)

Jo, komm auch net drauf, und das betabord ist auch derbe überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Warteschlange kommt erst, nachdem man ein Server ausgewählt hat..
Der Loginserver ist einfach überlastet

Einfach bissel warten, dann klappt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch ein derbes fail
wenn man net connecten kann schließt sich das spiel, anstatt das man es nochmal versuchen darf ... darf ich mir wieder 1 min das NCSoft logo angucken <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja gut durchdacht.


----------



## jo0 (2. Juli 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> auch ein derbes fail
> ...



Ich find es gut so, sonst wären die Login Server ja noch mehr überlastet...


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Juli 2009)

Man kann übringens das NCSoft Logo überspringen, wenn man ESC drückt.

oder auch nicht. Ich hab nichts gesagt.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich war mir jezzn döner holen und hab eig gedacht jetzt komm wenigstens etwas weiter als nur zum login fenster aber nix is


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir kommt nu immer "Cannot conntect to authentication server" , scheinbar ist der login Server nur komplett unten


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

es wurde grad gesagt das die server neu gesatrtet werden müssen weil der andrang zu massiv ist xDDD


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

öhm ,jetzt läd der bei mir irgendetwas runter ... aber für US 0o

höhö, villeicht müssen komplett alle server neu hochgefahren werden ...


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

hmm is meine erste beta und ich hab mich eig gut vorbereitet aber nich gut genug bin ungeduldig xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

und ich erst -.-

kommt ihr ohne nen update auf die loginseite?


----------



## Ayaril (2. Juli 2009)

Das was du meinst ist der Gameguard. Der überprüft jedes mal, ob alles ok ist. Also ob du Sachen aufm PC hast, die für das Spiel nicht erlaubt sind und so.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Ja ich schon aber auch net weiter xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

dieser guard wurde als update bezeichnet ... und dauert jetzt fast 15 min 0o
normal ist das sicherlich nicht ^^


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hm ne eig nich^^
Naja ich geh mir ma nen kaffee machen arbeiten wa nich gut heute xD *gähn*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

ach fu.ck das wird heute nichts mehr bei mir. da ich bis jetzt nur den US launche rhabe bekomme ich grad nen update und das dauert ewig ... habe gerade gemerkt das ich ausgerechnet jetzt die aion eu version runter laden kann, da währe mir das ganze ersprat geblieben -.-


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hm das is natürlich blöd ich hab auch nur den us client ..


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

kommt bei dir denn kein update? 0o


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Ne gar nix komm immer bis zum login server und dann bleibts hängen wie schon seit über ner std^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Das ist egal, die Versionen unterscheiden sich nicht. Wichtig ist nur, das man im Launcher auf Europa stellt.

Ich hab auch den US Client und kam eben bereits einmal zur Serverauswahl, d.h. Authentisierung hat geklappt.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juli 2009)

Wo is tder Unterschied zwischen Us und der EU Version?!


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Jo das hab ich auch schon gelesen das sie sich nicht unterscheiden deswegen tu ich es mir auch gar nich ers an den eu client zu downloaden ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Juli 2009)

We are experiencing tech difficulties with our EU Auth. We're working on this right now! Will keep you posted.

Das wurde vor ca 20Minuten von Liv auf twitter gepostet. Es kann also noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

dann unterscheiden die sich eben nicht, nur kopmisch das ich grad nen update ziehe und ihr alle nicht 0o

vorher bin ich ja auch bis zur serverauswahl gekommen nur dann eben crash -..-
und jetzt das update ... und das dauert =(


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Ist nun eig schon wer im spiel oder wird imme rnoch dran gearbeitet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wo is tder Unterschied zwischen Us und der EU Version?!



Gibt keinen Unterschied !

Ich hab auch US Version und bei mir zieht er keinerlei Updates, selbst wenn ich auf Updates prüfe. Also alles ok.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

der will die neue directx version runterladen 0o anders komme ich nicht mehr ins game. sinnlos, davor hats doch auch immer geklappt 0o


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juli 2009)

Ah ok, bei mir steht immer blablub keine Verbindung zum Server und dann Kommt ein Intro und dann geht das game aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hm das hat der bei mir heute nacht gemacht wiel ich dachte es startet um 00:00 uhr xD ging aber recht schnell und dann hab ich gesehen startet ers m 21 uhr und bin beruhigt schlafen gegangen =)


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Das positive ist, das NcSoft dadurch sicher lernen wird und sie besser einschätzen können was sie beim Release erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Zweifel werden die Server sicher auch zu Release abschmieren aber vielleicht geht alles ja etwas reibungsloser


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hm aber hätten die nich schon aus der letzten beta lernen können oder wars da gar nich so schlimm?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

RiplexPP schrieb:


> Hm aber hätten die nich schon aus der letzten beta lernen können oder wars da gar nich so schlimm?



Hm ich wollt grad einloggen und das ging aber nicht, dann hab ich in den einstellungen nachgeschaut und gemerkt das ich auf North America eingestellt war.
Jetzt hab ich auf Europe gewechelst und juhuu, ich darf nochmal 6GB laden -.-


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

hab auch das problem das ich net reinkomme und aion sich dann runterfährt
hat das schon einer behoben?


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm ich wollt grad einloggen und das ging aber nicht, dann hab ich in den einstellungen nachgeschaut und gemerkt das ich auf North America eingestellt war.
> Jetzt hab ich auf Europe gewechelst und juhuu, ich darf nochmal 6GB laden -.-



Haste wenigstens was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm ich wollt grad einloggen und das ging aber nicht, dann hab ich in den einstellungen nachgeschaut und gemerkt das ich auf North America eingestellt war.
> Jetzt hab ich auf Europe gewechelst und juhuu, ich darf nochmal 6GB laden -.-




das is nur ein anderen client das hat nix mit dem einloggen zu tun so wie in den anderen beiträgen schon steht also kannste ruhig abbrechen


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Im Betaboard sind auch schon die ersten Flameboys am start und deklarieren Aion bereits als "Epic Fail" .....


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

RiplexPP schrieb:


> das is nur ein anderen client das hat nix mit dem einloggen zu tun so wie in den anderen beiträgen schon steht also kannste ruhig abbrechen



Dann müsste ich mich doch anmelden können,oder?


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Im Betaboard sind auch schon die ersten Flameboys am start und deklarieren Aion bereits als "Epic Fail" .....




Ja das sind leute die mit wow angefangen haben wo schon alles durch wa und anscheinend noch keinen serverdown miterlebt haben weil se früh schlafen müssen usw^^


Achso ich hab mich grad verlesen ja wenns auf north amerika stand dann weis sich jetzt auch net auf welche server du landen wirs^^


----------



## Delonar (2. Juli 2009)

Schade ist es schon aber als epic fail bezeichnen.... hmmm


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

hat einer von euch folgendes:
aion hochfahren, ID + PW eingeben, kurz hängen, keine reaktion ?


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hat einer von euch folgendes:
> aion hochfahren, ID + PW eingeben, kurz hängen, keine reaktion ?



Hast du dir vl mal die Mühe gemacht ein paar Posts vorher zu lesen?

Das Problem haben hier grade 99,99% der Leute, steht auch schon Xmal hier.


----------



## Droyale (2. Juli 2009)

also ich bin grad die beta für aion am downloaden alelrdings auf north america, bei den einstellungen ist es aber auf EU - DE, was hat das denn für folgen? kann man dann nicht auf deutsch spielen oder wie? wenn ja wie kann ichs ändern?
hoffe auf nette und hilfreiche antworten


----------



## Fendrin (2. Juli 2009)

Hier ist der Link zum Twitter Channel vom deutschen AION Community Manager:

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2009)

naja, es ist jedes mal das gleiche ... bei jedem event ... (release oder sonst was) ist der ansturm so gott verdammt groß ... 
man könnte schon annehmen das man das "vorsichtsmaßnahmen" trifft ... 
hingegen hat man das gefühl das die menschen überrascht wären das sowas passiert ... das ist in meinen augen FAIL! 
ansonsten ... ich hab nichts anderes erwartet  von daher nehm ichs gelassen.


----------



## crumpler (2. Juli 2009)

im twitter:
Sie waren schon einmal fast oben aber es hat nicht ganz geklappt. Sorry.

außerdem jetzt noch:

Ich kann leider nicht sagen, wie lange es noch dauert. Können Minuten sein aber auch eine Stunde.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

diese 6gb muss man ziehen andernfalls kommt man nicht rein =(


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Delonar schrieb:


> Schade ist es schon aber als epic fail bezeichnen.... hmmm



Es ist ne BETA !!! in einer Beta kann alles passieren, da gibt es keine Epic Fails ! Wenn NCSoft lustig ist können die jederzeit nen Server runterfahren, alle Charaktere löschen und nen 2GB Update aufspielen. Völlig normal in einer Beta.

In der closed WAR-Beta gab es Tage da wurde der Server 3-4mal am Tag runter gefahren und jedes mal waren die erstellen Charaktere weg. Man zahlt als Betatester ja nix für das Spiel, das sollte man nicht vergessen und darf somit auch nix erwarten, vor allem keinen Service 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

woher haste nochma die 6gb geholt?
wenn ich EU runterlade geht nix (bzw. kann ich net laden)
hast du nochma US geladen, oder was?

sry hab b-day und konnte wegen der feier nichts lesen und hab die frage einfach so gepostet, hoffe ihr verzeiht mir ^^

edit: hab grade mal den Reparieren button benutzt, vll. hilft der ja was ^^


----------



## Ayaril (2. Juli 2009)

Ich sag euch, warum das Spiel gerade nicht rund läuft:
Es will, dass ich nicht die ganze Nacht davor sitz, sondern dass ich zeitig ins Bett geh und morgen ausgeschlafen bin! Ha! So siehts aus!


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hast du nochma US geladen, oder was?



Erstmal, Glückwünsch.
Zweitens, ja wir haben glaub so ziemlich alle die US Version, du musst einfach vorm starten den Launcher wieder auf Europa stellen mehr nicht.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

alos wer nicht zu frieden ist kann mir sein Account pm^^


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> alos wer nicht zu frieden ist kann mir sein Account pm^^




Nene lass ma ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (2. Juli 2009)

so bin drin
^^
welchen server sollt ich aber nur nehmen? ^^


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> alos wer nicht zu frieden ist kann mir sein Account pm^^



Also ich bin drinn und zumindest mit dem Chaeditor sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> so bin drin
> ^^
> welchen server sollt ich aber nur nehmen? ^^



such dir einen aus wir folgen dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

-.-
vll. hast ja i-was anderes geladen

wie kamst du jetzt rein?


----------



## evergrace (2. Juli 2009)

bin auf azphel rauf


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sehen uns auf ariel ;D


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also ich bin drinn und zumindest mit dem Chaeditor sehr zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich mein ja nur ^^  ist er Wenigstens nicht Verschwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (2. Juli 2009)

wie schon gesagt, meine einstellungen sind auf Europa und deutsch aber ich muss mir komischer wiese die neuste version von direc x runterladen ... davor kam ich bis zur serverauswahl, ohne das ich den download ziehen MUSTTE -..-


----------



## evergrace (2. Juli 2009)

lol sicher 100 leute hier im startgebiete
wird funny
man sieht sich 
bin halt auf azphel


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

ja supa jezz will ich den server wechseln und bleibt hängen xD


----------



## Orinea (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo , kann mir bitte bitte wer helfen . immer wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt "ID and password does not match"
Hab schon alles da probiert mit neuen passwort unso .. aber wenn ich auf europaumschalte zeigts bei mir immer northamerika an komisch und bei northamerika nichts aber läuft trozdem net .. habs vom duetschen amazon , was muss ich tun damit ich spielen kann .. bitte helft mir!


----------



## arenasturm (2. Juli 2009)

nur noch 5,5 gb bis zum login  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> lol sicher 100 leute hier im startgebiete
> wird funny
> man sieht sich
> bin halt auf azphel




meinste das is da anders?^^


----------



## evergrace (2. Juli 2009)

hrhr nene so aber jetzt da rauss gekämpft bin atm lvl 4 hier gehts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

arenasturm
es reicht wenn du auf reparieren klickst ^^
15 mins fertig ^^


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Hmmm ich wollt eig nur ma nen fixen serverwechsel machen mal schauen wies da so aussieht und pock ein vor die birne bekommen und rausgeflogen xD


----------



## jo0 (2. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal wieder versuchen.. sieht immer noch schlecht aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

RiplexPP schrieb:


> Hmmm ich wollt eig nur ma nen fixen serverwechsel machen mal schauen wies da so aussieht und pock ein vor die birne bekommen und rausgeflogen xD



Genau so gings mir auch^^.


----------



## Orinea (2. Juli 2009)

bitte helft mir doch mal is doch stelle eine frage thread..
Bei mi rgeht das bei beiden sprachen nicht ameril. und europ . kann mi rwer helfen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Orinea (2. Juli 2009)

kommt immer ip und passwort do not found , aber habe ja den betakey von amazon!


----------



## arenasturm (2. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> arenasturm
> es reicht wenn du auf reparieren klickst ^^
> 15 mins fertig ^^



wie reparieren? bin im ncsoft launcher und der muss aion doch erstmal installieren, da kann ich nirgends auf repp klicken -.-


----------



## Sithrael (3. Juli 2009)

ich muss solche pilze ernten, weis aber nicht wies geht ... help? =)


----------



## Slurg (3. Juli 2009)

So Stufe 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie komm ich jetzt aus dem Startgebiet raus?^^ Hab die Kampangenquests alle fertig


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

was tun gegen GameGuard error? alles sauber heruntergeladen..


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juli 2009)

Hm in der Mail heisst es das man in der CB3 nur die Asmodier von Lvl1-20 spielen kann, das ist doch falsch oder?
Wir können ja beide Fraktionen auswählen, sogar auf dem selben Servern.


----------



## Lisko34 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage bezüglich ner q:

Es ist die q mit der hexe wo ich pilze pflücken muss.
Soweit so gut, ich hab die Pilze gefunden (beim linken baum am berg) wenn ich drüberfahre sehe ich den toolip kann se aber nicht aufnehmen einsetzen oder abbauen.

kann mir pls einer helfen ?


Gruß Lisko


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Hab 2 Fragen bezüglich dem Spiel und der Beta.

1. Gibt es eine Auto-Rennen Taste? Ich hab keine gefunden und sie sehr vermisst, es tun einem die Finger weh, wenn man die ganze Zeit 'w' oder beide Maustasten drücken muss. Wenn es nicht so eine gibt werde ich ich Betaforum vorschlagen eine anzuschaffen.

2. Es laaaaaggt...Zumindest gestern. Wer war bei den letzten Beta-Events schon dabei? Laggt es das ganze Event so, oder legt sich das?


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Hab 2 Fragen bezüglich dem Spiel und der Beta.
> 
> 1. Gibt es eine Auto-Rennen Taste? Ich hab keine gefunden und sie sehr vermisst, es tun einem die Finger weh, wenn man die ganze Zeit 'w' oder beide Maustasten drücken muss. Wenn es nicht so eine gibt werde ich ich Betaforum vorschlagen eine anzuschaffen.
> 
> 2. Es laaaaaggt...Zumindest gestern. Wer war bei den letzten Beta-Events schon dabei? Laggt es das ganze Event so, oder legt sich das?



1. "Num-lock"=Autorun
2. Bei mir laggt fast nix, auch auf hohen Einstellungen nicht...ruckler auch keine und mein PC hat schon paar jahre aufm Buckel.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1. "Num-lock"=Autorun
> 2. Bei mir laggt fast nix, auch auf hohen Einstellungen nicht...ruckler auch keine und mein PC hat schon paar jahre aufm Buckel.



Ah vielen dank für autorun!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Werds gleich mal ausprobieren. Hm ne ruckeln tuts bei mir auch nicht, das sind eindeutige Lags, obwohl ich ne 16.000- Leitung hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Welchen Server spielst du denn? Vielleicht liegst daran


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juli 2009)

Jo die Performance ist klasse, Startgebiet sind sicherlich an die 100 Mann unterwegs gewesen und keine Ruckler da.

Schade das mir es nicht zusagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

Wo kann man denn den EU client runterladen ??


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Grad mich eingeloggt. Es laggt nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xlexo (3. Juli 2009)

woran liegts, wenn immer die Meldung kommt "cannot connect to authorization server"? Ist das normal oder hab ich da irgendwas falsch eingestellt. Habs nämlich jetzt schon locker 100 mal versucht, aber komm einfach ned rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (3. Juli 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> kommt immer ip und passwort do not found , aber habe ja den betakey von amazon!


Wenn das da steht hast du deinen Accountnamen und/oder dein Passwort falsch eingegeben. Da können wir dir nicht helfen.



Slurg schrieb:


> So Stufe 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Level 9 werden und die Mission spielen, die du dann bekommst.


----------



## Skymek (3. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal dropt bei auch euch unmengen Plattenzeugs? Bei mir ständig, aber nix für Lederträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Haha ne bei mir droppt immer nur leder, hab fast komplett grün leder an mit meinem Gladi xD

Frage: Im Moment wird bei mir als Tageszeit angezeigt: 08.03.100 20:20. Es handelt sich also augenscheinlich um den Sonnenuntergang. In der Nacht war es im Spiel aber Tag. Wisst ihr wie das in der Release Version laufen wird? Wird es wie bei WoW auch im Spiel Tag/Nacht sein wie in echt? Oder gibt es eine eigene Spieluhr wie in LotRO?


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt man zu den 2 Ranger Skills "Snipe" und "EntanglingShot"?

Sollten laut Skilliste beide am Lvl 10 sein, im Ah und beim Ranger Lehrer gibts die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hawk97 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi leute hätte die fragen ob es nun ein PVP oder PvE getragene Game geworden ist??

würde mich über antworten freuen.

vielen dank 

mfg hawk97


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

PvPvE


----------



## Randor2 (3. Juli 2009)

So ich hab auch mal ne Frage:

Und zwar wie kann man die Y-Achse spiegeln? Hab dazu keine einstell möglichkeit gefunden.

Ich hasse es wenn ich mir der Maus nach vorne fahr und dann nach oben schau. (Bins wie beim Flugzeug gewohnt-->
Von mir weg heißt nach unten und zu mir hin nach oben)

Das is bis jetzt das einzige was mich stört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

Wie und wann kann ich Aion möglichstr schnell antesten?
wie viel würde mich das kosten, bis wann muss ich wo bestellen, oder kann ich es auch kostenlos testen? 

und wo genau ist der unterschied von der collectors edition zur normalen 30 euro günstigeren version? 

mfg, magaroth


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie und wann kann ich Aion möglichstr schnell antesten?
> wie viel würde mich das kosten, bis wann muss ich wo bestellen, oder kann ich es auch kostenlos testen?
> 
> und wo genau ist der unterschied von der collectors edition zur normalen 30 euro günstigeren version?
> ...


bei der CE kriegtst du zusätzlich:

1) Zugang zu allen AION Beta-Events
2) Zugang zur Server- und Charakter-Vorauswahl
3) Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel
4) Folgende exklusive Ingame-Items: Lodas' Amulett (1 Stunde XP Bonus + 20%), Schwarzwolken-Hut (Attribut-Booster), alter Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

noch ne frage, obwohl die alte noch nti mals beantwortet ist: warum kostet die standart edition hier 39,99 euro
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002B558KY/ref=nosim?tag=buffed-21

und hier 49,99 euro
https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/Store.pl?...amp;item_id=137
? unterschiede?


----------



## Sithrael (3. Juli 2009)

meine wahl steht fest xD Galdi 4 ever

hab mich nicht getäuscht, der lässt sich so geil spielen xDDD

jäger hab ich bei elyos 8oder wie die heisen) ngespielt. nicht mein ding, werde mir wohl noch nen kantor machen, oder nen sm anspielen.

aber mein first char? defintiv gladi

das geile bei den Betas ist ... man lernt nebenbei noch nen bissl englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> noch ne frage, obwohl die alte noch nti mals beantwortet ist: warum kostet die standart edition hier 39,99 euro
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002B558KY/ref=nosim?tag=buffed-21
> 
> und hier 49,99 euro
> ...


Amazon ist immer billiger. Hab mir eine Halo 3 legendary Edition gekauft. Zu dem Zeitpunkt um die 100&#8364;. Dort nur 80&#8364;. Da dacht ich mir auch nur:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Außerdem ist NCstore immer teurer, kenne das aus GW.


----------



## Ingerim (3. Juli 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> bei der CE kriegtst du zusätzlich:
> 
> 1) Zugang zu allen AION Beta-Events
> 2) Zugang zur Server- und Charakter-Vorauswahl
> ...




Stimmt nich gnaz das sind die Bonis der Pre Order die der CE sollen neue Flügel sien für längeres fliegen, 2 Poster oder so eien AIOn Figu mit abnhembaren flügeln und auc noch andere Ingame Items und der Soundtrack


----------



## Klunker (3. Juli 2009)

waaaaaaaaagh wo gubs das blöde feuer pet. suchen uns schon tot. sind level 10 haben flügek aber finden das buch net. dachte das gibs beim lehrer :7


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

feuerpet gibt es eigentlich beim lehrer, ausser ncsoft hat irgendetwas bei der lokalisierung versaut. vielleicht hilft es, die filtereinstellungen im verkaufsfenster zu checken.


----------



## Duath (3. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaagh wo gubs das blöde feuer pet. suchen uns schon tot. sind level 10 haben flügek aber finden das buch net. dachte das gibs beim lehrer :7



Guckst du beim Lehrer auch bei den Skills für den Spiritmaster? Du kannst oben im Skill-Verkaufs-Fenster zwischen Sorcerer und Spiritmaster umschalten.


----------



## Tascalmon (3. Juli 2009)

Bekommt man bei häufigen Sterben XP abgezogen oder bild ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## Duath (3. Juli 2009)

Tascalmon schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei häufigen Sterben XP abgezogen oder bild ich mir das nur ein?


Du bekommst bei jedem virtuellen Tod EP abgezogen. Die kannst du beim Seelenheiler zurückkaufen. Je öfter du stirbst, desto mehr vorlorene EP, die du zurückkaufen kannst, häufen sich an.
Der Preis für die Seelenheilung hängt davon ab, wie viele EP du dir damit zurückkaufst.


----------



## Tascalmon (4. Juli 2009)

Ah,dankeschön,da haben sich bei mri nämlich schon 53000xp angehäuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Du bekommst bei jedem virtuellen Tod EP abgezogen. Die kannst du beim Seelenheiler zurückkaufen. Je öfter du stirbst, desto mehr vorlorene EP, die du zurückkaufen kannst, häufen sich an.
> Der Preis für die Seelenheilung hängt davon ab, wie viele EP du dir damit zurückkaufst.



ich hab mich schon gewundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt weiss ich auch wozu der typ da is -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage ...

Ich wundere mich, das teilweise in manchen Gebieten Leute mit Lvl 12 (auch 12) an mir vorbeifliegen. Ich kann lediglich in der Umgebung der Verteron Zitadelle fliegen ... hab ich iwie. eine Q oder so verpasst ? Oder ist das iwie. mit der CE verbunden xD ?


----------



## KingDCB (4. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ...
> 
> Ich wundere mich, das teilweise in manchen Gebieten Leute mit Lvl 12 (auch 12) an mir vorbeifliegen. Ich kann lediglich in der Umgebung der Verteron Zitadelle fliegen ... hab ich iwie. eine Q oder so verpasst ? Oder ist das iwie. mit der CE verbunden xD ?



Fliegen sie richtig oder Gleiten sie nur? Gleiten kann man überall. Einfach mal ne Klippe runterspringen und doppelt die Leertaste drücken.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juli 2009)

Richtiges Fliegen ... das ist das was mich so verwundert hat. Ich versuch mal einen zu finden und leg dann nen Screenshot nach ...waren aber bis jetzt auch nur 3 Leute wo mir das heute aufgefallen ist. Aber falls es da nen Trick gibt ^^ ... who knows


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Fliegen sie richtig oder Gleiten sie nur? Gleiten kann man überall. Einfach mal ne Klippe runterspringen und doppelt die Leertaste drücken.



Sag das nicht, hab ich letztens gemacht. Höchste klippe und dann wollt ich gleiten... und ich falle und falle und falle... naja, abkürzung zur zitadelle gefunden...


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, hab ich letztens gemacht. Höchste klippe und dann wollt ich gleiten... und ich falle und falle und falle... naja, abkürzung zur zitadelle gefunden...



Ich hab manchmal auch Probleme mit dem gleiten, sicher das es per Doppel-Space aktiviert wird?


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal auch Probleme mit dem gleiten, sicher das es per Doppel-Space aktiviert wird?



Jo wird dadurch aktiviert, aber ich glaube es gibt eine mindest fall höhe bevor es aktiviert werden kann. Einfach aus dem Stand heraus geht es z.B. nicht.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Ein doppelter Druck auf die Leertaste nach dem Springen deaktiviert das Gleiten sofort wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Springen (erster Druck auf Leertaste) -> Gleiten (zweiter Druck auf Leertaste) -> Gleiten beenden (dritter Druck auf Leertaste)


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

ma ne frage ist es normal das der NC Launcher noch weiter rutnerlädt auch wenn schon 100% angezeigt werden und restzeit 00:00 wenn ich auf spielen gehe öffnet sich auch nur das Download Fenster und ich hab jetz schon kanpp 100mb mehr runtergeladen als angezeigt. wenn das noch viel is bin ich schon in der welle


----------



## NickSilver (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab grad mal die Suche benutzt aber nichts genaues gefunden, und will auch keinen extra Thread aufmachen aus unsicherheit obs dass schon gibt , deswegen hier meine Frage:
Ich hätte gern ne übersicht, wo alle Klassen erklärt sind. Also sicher, auf der offiziellen Seite ist sone kleine Einleitung, aber ich such eher was praktisches. Zum beispiel in wie fern die Kleriker und Kantor sich unterscheiden, wer heilt besser, wer macht mehr dmg , wer ist besser für solo (PvE , PvP) usw...und das halrt mit allen Klassen. Ich hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich mir unter den meisten Klassen zuwenig vorstellen kann. Deswegen, wenn einer weiß wos sone übersicht gibt , oder jemand aus der Beta der mir (oder vllt innem extra thread für alle) das erklären kann weil er alle bzw die meisten klassen schon getestet hat , dann würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal die Suche benutzt aber nichts genaues gefunden, und will auch keinen extra Thread aufmachen aus unsicherheit obs dass schon gibt , deswegen hier meine Frage:
> Ich hätte gern ne übersicht, wo alle Klassen erklärt sind. Also sicher, auf der offiziellen Seite ist sone kleine Einleitung, aber ich such eher was praktisches. Zum beispiel in wie fern die Kleriker und Kantor sich unterscheiden, wer heilt besser, wer macht mehr dmg , wer ist besser für solo (PvE , PvP) usw...und das halrt mit allen Klassen. Ich hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich mir unter den meisten Klassen zuwenig vorstellen kann. Deswegen, wenn einer weiß wos sone übersicht gibt , oder jemand aus der Beta der mir (oder vllt innem extra thread für alle) das erklären kann weil er alle bzw die meisten klassen schon getestet hat , dann würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen.



Heiler: Kleriker
Tank: Templer
Supporter: Kantor
DD: Rest

Alle sind Solo- und PvP-tauglich.

Reicht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier findest du eine gute Übersicht über alle 8 Klassen:
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=62


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

wenn man der englischen sprache halbwegs mächtig ist, ist es besser, bei aionsource deren aion-wiki anzuschauen. onlinewelten hat da ungenaue und zum teil sogar falsche angaben.


----------



## NickSilver (4. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Deine kurze Übersicht der Rollen , Duath, hat mir sehr geholfen und auch die Seite war sehr intressant. Konnte meine Klassenwahl zumindest schonmal auf Hunter, Assa, Chanter oder Sorc einpendeln. Wollt jetzt evrsuchen in das Wiki zukommen, dass mir Virthu empfolen hat, allerdings komt da nen Error. Muss ich mich da vllt erst registrieren?Oder geht das einach immoment nicht?


----------



## Rethelion (4. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Berufen aus? Bin jetzt auf LVL 7 und bisher hab ich nur dieses Sammeln gesehen, wann lerne ich denn die Sachen weiterzuverarbeiten und gibts es auch andere Berufe?


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Deine kurze Übersicht der Rollen , Duath, hat mir sehr geholfen und auch die Seite war sehr intressant. Konnte meine Klassenwahl zumindest schonmal auf Hunter, Assa, Chanter oder Sorc einpendeln. Wollt jetzt evrsuchen in das Wiki zukommen, dass mir Virthu empfolen hat, allerdings komt da nen Error. Muss ich mich da vllt erst registrieren?Oder geht das einach immoment nicht?



http://www.aionsource.com/wiki/Main_Page

kann ohne probleme darauf zugreifen.

@rethelion: berufe lernst du in der hauptstadt.


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

wo kann ich denn pfeile kaufen?   hab mir jetzt den bogen genommen brauch aber noch pfeile xD


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn pfeile kaufen?   hab mir jetzt den bogen genommen brauch aber noch pfeile xD



Bei jedem "General Goods" Händler, dort wo es auch Powershards etc gibt, steht in fast jedem Kaff.


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

aha .... na mal schaun 0o


----------



## Zwatzel (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie ist das denn bei lvl 10 kann ich mich entscheiden ob ich als Krieger Templer oder Gladiator werden möchte. Kann man die entscheidung rückgänig machen? oder ist die für immer fest? Wechselbar? Wie ist das denn als Tank im PVP hat man da eine chance?


----------



## NickSilver (4. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> http://www.aionsource.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> kann ohne probleme darauf zugreifen.



Hmm, ne^^ Also zumindest bei mir kommt dann:



> *Fatal error*:  Call to a member function selectField() on a non-object in */home/aionsource/public_html/mediawiki/includes/User.php* on line *2012*


*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Tascalmon (4. Juli 2009)

Wollte jetzt keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen,auch wenns ne Frage ist:

Ich spiel auf dem Server,der nicht Ariel heißt ( hab den Namen vergessen) und bin jetzt lvl 17.
Da gibts ja dieses Gebiet mit den Elitemobs und ich wollt hier mal nach nen paar Leuten fragen,die Lust haben,die mit mir zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ingame heiß ich Shakuar,ich würd mich über ein paar Antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (4. Juli 2009)

hi, ich habs geschafft aion kostenlos über die koreanischen server zu spieln....was n heiden aufwand ist....nur ich bin nit mehr an nen Betakey für die EU beta gekomm also spiel ich jetz halt auf koreansischen servern.

Jedenfalls hab ich da jetzt eine weile gezockt und bekam dann eine nachricht von wegen "Sie kriegen nur noch 50% EP für alle quests mobs usw, bitte loggen sie sich aus, es geht um ihre gesundheit".

Das finde ich doch schon eine frechheit das die mir vorschreiben wollen wie lang ich zocke o.O? wird das in der EU version auch so gehandhabt und wird es diese funktion ins deutsche spiel schaffen?
falls ja werde ich mir aion nicht kaufen, da ich es echt nicht einsehe alle 2 stunden pause machen zu müssen....tse am besten noch mittem im raid? o.o


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

glaube kaum, die funktion wird lediglich die koreaner nerven ^^


----------



## Rethelion (4. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> hi, ich habs geschafft aion kostenlos über die koreanischen server zu spieln....was n heiden aufwand ist....nur ich bin nit mehr an nen Betakey für die EU beta gekomm also spiel ich jetz halt auf koreansischen servern.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich da jetzt eine weile gezockt und bekam dann eine nachricht von wegen "Sie kriegen nur noch 50% EP für alle quests mobs usw, bitte loggen sie sich aus, es geht um ihre gesundheit".
> 
> ...



Das ist in China Gesetz, damit die Jugendlichen nicht zu viel spielen^^
Bei uns wird das nicht so sein, nur kommt nach 1h z.B. die Meldung das man mal eine Pause machen sollte


----------



## Benihime (4. Juli 2009)

Wird es eine Sprachausgabe geben ? zumindest in den Zwischensequenzen und dem eventuellem Intro ?


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Wird es eine Sprachausgabe geben ? zumindest in den Zwischensequenzen und dem eventuellem Intro ?



Es ist nicht bekannt glaube ich, aber da sie auch die Kampfsounds neu syncronisieren wollen....gut möglich.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Zwatzel schrieb:


> wie ist das denn bei lvl 10 kann ich mich entscheiden ob ich als Krieger Templer oder Gladiator werden möchte. Kann man die entscheidung rückgänig machen? oder ist die für immer fest? Wechselbar? Wie ist das denn als Tank im PVP hat man da eine chance?


Du wirst während der Questreihe auf level 9 gefragt, was du werden möchtest. Diese Entscheidung kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden.
Als Templer hat man im PvP genauso Chancen wie alle anderen Klassen



Benihime schrieb:


> Wird es eine Sprachausgabe geben ? zumindest in den Zwischensequenzen und dem eventuellem Intro ?



Definitiv.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ne frage die mir sehr wichtig ist und zwar...

Ich bin dieses dähmliche überschüttet werden von 2000 quest wo villeicht 5 davon wirklich eine interessante story haben bzw zur haupt story gehören leit...

Bei herr der ringe gibts da ja ne super funktion, es gibt normale quest und es gibt die buch quest die sowas wie die hauptquest ist.

Gibt es das in Aion nun auch? Eine hauptquest reihe die einen im questlog auch so angezeigt wird damit man weiß das es die hauptquestreihe ist?

Edit: Noch was, gibt es eigendlich bei aion auf max level auch raid instanzen? Es ist ja eher ein Asia spiel das für den europa markt angepasst wurde und so viel ich weiß haben die so was nicht...

Und, wird es einen RP server geben?


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Gibt es das in Aion nun auch? Eine hauptquest reihe die einen im questlog auch so angezeigt wird damit man weiß das es die hauptquestreihe ist?



Es gibt eine komplett durchgehende Story wie zb in Guild Wars, andere Qeust sind nur drumherum und auch nicht so zahlreich (reichen zum lvln, aber sind recht knapp bemessen).

Diese Hauptqeusts haben im Qeustlog auch eine extra Seite. Sind auch oft von kleinen Video ingemszenen untermalt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. Juli 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Wird es eine Sprachausgabe geben ? zumindest in den Zwischensequenzen und dem eventuellem Intro ?



Ja alle filme werden Deutsche sprecher haben.
Das hat Amboss zugesagt!


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das ist in China Gesetz, damit die Jugendlichen nicht zu viel spielen^^
> Bei uns wird das nicht so sein, nur kommt nach 1h z.B. die Meldung das man mal eine Pause machen sollte



Wobei es eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Gibt wirklich viel zu viele Leute die zu viel vor dem Rechner sitzen. Und 2 Stunden sind eigentlich schon eine recht lange Zeit wenn man sich das überlegt.


----------



## Skymek (5. Juli 2009)

Ist bei Euch das eine Asmodier Quest buggy wo man im Mumu Village 3 Ringe suchen muss? die 2 für den ersten Ring stehen nirgendends im Gegensatz zu den anderen, die ich auf Anhieb gefunden habe.

Und kann mir mal einer erklären wie man von dem normalen Dirk of Deamon zu dem hier kommt http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=100200599. Muss man da noch mal extra was herstellen oder wie genau soll das gehn.

btw das skillen is ja ätzend, und sack teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nuffing schrieb:


> Gibt es das in Aion nun auch? Eine hauptquest reihe die einen im questlog auch so angezeigt wird damit man weiß das es die hauptquestreihe ist?
> 
> Edit: Noch was, gibt es eigendlich bei aion auf max level auch raid instanzen? Es ist ja eher ein Asia spiel das für den europa markt angepasst wurde und so viel ich weiß haben die so was nicht...
> 
> Und, wird es einen RP server geben?



1. Ja gibt es die quasi Storyline wird in nem Extra Fenster angezeigt.
2. ich meine stark in den Patchnotes sowas gelesen zuhaben 
3. atm nicht geplant/bzw keine Infos darüber. Denke auch nicht das die Petition dafür erfolgreich sein wird.


----------



## Klunker (5. Juli 2009)

weiß man eigentlich ob die chars für die nächste beta bestehen bleiben?


----------



## iricien (5. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> weiß man eigentlich ob die chars für die nächste beta bestehen bleiben?




Nehm ich mal an... war bei den jetzigen Events ja auch immer so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mug1n82 (5. Juli 2009)

hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war gerade in morheim unterwegs, wo ich von ca 20 elyos "schergen" ^^ überrant wurde.

nun habe ich dazu ein paar fragen, da ich noch 0 ahnung vom pvp system habe.

1. in welchen gebieten ist open pvp (ausser abyss ^^) möglich, alle nach altgard/verteron?

2. wie kamen die von der fraktion elyos nach morheim? ich hab da was von rissen gelesen, wo gibt es die denn?

3. sieht man das lvl vom gegner nicht? mein target hatte "??" und mit der maus war ich noch auf einem "water spirit" pet, das hatte lvl 20


ich war sehr "erschrocken" als die um die ecke kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin nun ein bissl ratlos bzw neugierig wie die dahin kamen.

mfg


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Mug1n82 schrieb:


> 1. in welchen gebieten ist open pvp (ausser abyss ^^) möglich, alle nach altgard/verteron?
> 2. wie kamen die von der fraktion elyos nach morheim? ich hab da was von rissen gelesen, wo gibt es die denn?
> 3. sieht man das lvl vom gegner nicht? mein target hatte "??" und mit der maus war ich noch auf einem "water spirit" pet, das hatte lvl 20



1. Außer den Startgebieten wohl in fast allen-
2. Es gibt Portale, die zufällig irgendwo erscheinen, durch die kommt man soweit ich weiß in die andere Welt, durch den Abyss geht es warscheinlich auch aber der ist ja gesperrt für unter lvl 25 oder?
3. Ja das Lvl sieht man nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hab auch noch ein paar Fragen, ich hoffe sie wurden hier noch nicht so oft gestellt ich konnte nicht alle Seiten durch lesen!

Also:

1.) Wie viele Spieler können in einer standard Gruppe für Instanzen etc. sein!?
2.) Stimmt es, dass es ein Feature gibt, mit dem man bestimmte Waffen- oder Rüstungsmodelle, die einem gefallen einblenden lassen kann obwohl man eigentlich etwas anderes trägt ähnlich wie in wow?
3.) Hattet ihr gestern auch mit starken lags zu kämpfen oder liegt das Problem bei mir? 

und 4. eine Frage zu den Priesterklassen

Ist eine der beiden Klassen DER Heiler!? Ich frage, weil ich ganz gerne einen Heiler spielen möchte, der später auch im Raid und in Instanzen der Heiler ist! Ich denke, dass dies der Kleriker sein wird, allerdings vom spielerischen gefällt mir der Kantor wohl besser. Ist der Kantor später nur die "Buffbüchse" und "Notheiler" oder wird dieser auch ein gleich guter Heiler sein wie der Kleriker!?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Nadaria (6. Juli 2009)

Der Kleriker ist der Heiler und der Kantor ein DD'ler + Buffmaschine. Der Kantor kriegt zwar ab und an seine (alten) Heilsprüche auch aktualisiert und verbessert aber diese reichen nicht um wirklich zu heilen höchstens mal im Notfall.

du kannst ja mal hier reinschauen: http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=6.11 da steht alles was der kantor so bekommt an skills über die lvl.


Ein kantor kann also niemals einen heiler ersetzen genauso wenig wie ein gladiator einen templer ersetzen kann wobei das noch eher klappt (vorausgesetzt er switcht auf schild) als mit einem kantor zu heilen. auch dürfte er keine gruppenheals bekommen.

gruß


----------



## Madir (6. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch noch ein paar Fragen, ich hoffe sie wurden hier noch nicht so oft gestellt ich konnte nicht alle Seiten durch lesen!
> 
> ...



1. 6 Spieler / Gruppe; 4 Gruppen pro Raid (Alliance)
2. Ja, man kann ab Level 30 in den Hauptstädten das Aussehen eines Gegenstandes auf einen anderen Übertragen, der Gegenstand der das Aussehen liefert geht dabei verloren.
3. Ja hatten alle.
4. Ja, Kleriker ist der Main Heiler. Im Bereich bis Level 20 bei den Elite Quests reichte aber mein Kantor um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

HI, noch eine frage von mir:
Kann cih irgendwo einstellen das ich die Kamera perspektive mit linker gedrückter maustaste drehe und wende und nicht mit rechter? weil wenn ich grade auslaufe kann ich die Kamera nicht nach hinten drehen, denn wenn ich mich mit gedrückter rechter maustatse umdrehe, dreht sich automatisch mein ganzer character.
Mfg,
Doomsta


----------



## Randor2 (6. Juli 2009)

Doomsta versuch den Mittelweg zu gehen, dann wirst du auch erfolg haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Mitteltaste drücken = freies Umsehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> HI, noch eine frage von mir:
> Kann cih irgendwo einstellen das ich die Kamera perspektive mit linker gedrückter maustaste drehe und wende und nicht mit rechter? weil wenn ich grade auslaufe kann ich die Kamera nicht nach hinten drehen, denn wenn ich mich mit gedrückter rechter maustatse umdrehe, dreht sich automatisch mein ganzer character.
> Mfg,
> Doomsta



Mittelere Maustaste/Mausrad ist zum drehen da.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

danke euch!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Wieso ist es nun Aion North America?


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieso ist es nun Aion North America?



Mysteriös.... waren mit sicherheit kleine grüne männchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage ... 
werden eig. die Chars aus der 3.ten Beta mit in die 4.te genommen wenn man nen Pre Order hat ?

Denke mir zwar schon selbst das des nicht der Fall ist ... aber vllt. weiss da jemand von euch was genaus =P


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ...
> werden eig. die Chars aus der 3.ten Beta mit in die 4.te genommen wenn man nen Pre Order hat ?
> 
> Denke mir zwar schon selbst das des nicht der Fall ist ... aber vllt. weiss da jemand von euch was genaus =P



Ich glaube die Chas bleiben alle Betaevents erhalten und erst beim Release gelöscht. Würde sonst ja gegen Sinn der Beta (das testen) verstoßen.


----------



## Klunker (6. Juli 2009)

wieso soll amn eigentlich im 4retn event auf 25 kommen und dann den abyss testen, das sit doch gar ent möglich oder Oo

achja ich bin jetzt level 17 1/2 und bin in der kuppel wo die atmosphere spirits rumlaufen (elyos) jedoch ahbe ich extrem wenig quests. nur die von krall und die mit dem atmosphere spiritzs sonst habe ich wirklich überhaupt kein quests mehr, alle erlefigt :/ gibs irgentwo noch welche oder muss ich grinden? wo überseh ich die nur?


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Chas bleiben alle Betaevents erhalten und erst beim Release gelöscht. Würde sonst ja gegen Sinn der Beta (das testen) verstoßen.



Naja ... das ist schon logisch. Sonst hätten die alle Pre Orderer ja doch nen sehr starken Vorsprung gegenüber den "Normal - Käufern". Naja ... ich hoffe das beste, da ich inzwischen 2 auf 20 und 2 auf 17 habe wär´s einfach schade wenn man dann wieder von vorne anfangen müsste.

Dann könnte man sich auch mal ein wenig mehr Zeit lassen =P


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wieso soll amn eigentlich im 4retn event auf 25 kommen und dann den abyss testen, das sit doch gar ent möglich oder Oo
> 
> achja ich bin jetzt level 17 1/2 und bin in der kuppel wo die atmosphere spirits rumlaufen (elyos) jedoch ahbe ich extrem wenig quests. nur die von krall und die mit dem atmosphere spiritzs sonst habe ich wirklich überhaupt kein quests mehr, alle erlefigt :/ gibs irgentwo noch welche oder muss ich grinden? wo überseh ich die nur?



Die Krallquests haben ewig viele folge sollte man machen .

ab 25 geht Abyss wenn man ne Prequest macht die relativ schwer sein soll.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mysteriös.... waren mit sicherheit kleine grüne männchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber...wieso...warum.....


----------



## Klunker (6. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Die Krallquests haben ewig viele folge sollte man machen .
> 
> ab 25 geht Abyss wenn man ne Prequest macht die relativ schwer sein soll.



dann muss ich mich mal um ne gruppe kümmern, alleine geht ja das überhaupt nicht Oo und die haben einfach nicht die armor gedropt doer waffen egal das was amn sammeln solte und die marken OO


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dann muss ich mich mal um ne gruppe kümmern, alleine geht ja das überhaupt nicht Oo und die haben einfach nicht die armor gedropt doer waffen egal das was amn sammeln solte und die marken OO



Hm also da gibts sicher 8~ quests minimum Lohn sich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juli 2009)

wie komme ich "unter altgard"?...auf der karte wird mir angezeigt dass sich die questgeber unter altgard befinden...nur wie komm ich dahin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ingerim (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn es der Lo irgendwas ist ist dern icht dort sondenr irgendwie ein Anteige fehler er ist bei der kreuzung um Wald habe auch ne halbe ewigkeit heut inna Beta dannach gesucht.


----------



## Randor2 (7. Juli 2009)

@ Doomsta

Da hab ich mich auch erst blöd gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Westtor von altgard dort den Weg im Uhrzeigersinn gehen, dann kommste zum Eingang vom Gefängniss.

Der Weg ist noch innerhalb der Stadtmauern, also nicht wie ich erstmal ne runde außen rum fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. Juli 2009)

eingabe verzögerung: Hi ich spiel auf den chinesischen servern...und wenn ich einen skill auslöse dauert es etwa 12 sekunde bis mein character diesen befehl umsetzt. ist so eine verzögerung in de r EU beta auch da gewesen? oder werden die skills dort sofort flüssig umgesetzt wie man es aus WoW usw. kennt?


----------



## Ayaril (7. Juli 2009)

^^ Die Bedenken mit der Umsetzung der Skills in der Schnelligkeit hatte ich auch erst, aber in der EU-Beta läuft alles schön flüssig wie in WoW ab. Keine Verzögerung.


----------



## bLuu (7. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> eingabe verzögerung: Hi ich spiel auf den chinesischen servern...und wenn ich einen skill auslöse dauert es etwa 12 sekunde bis mein character diesen befehl umsetzt. ist so eine verzögerung in de r EU beta auch da gewesen? oder werden die skills dort sofort flüssig umgesetzt wie man es aus WoW usw. kennt?



übertreib mal nich...
spiele auch china version und hab verzögerungen von ein paar millisekunden, höchstens ne sekunde


----------



## Ayaril (7. Juli 2009)

Dann spielst du zu den richtigen Zeiten oder auf dem richtigen Server. ^^ Es dauert schon stellenweise sehr sehr lang, deshalb hab ich damit aufgehört. Man stirbt einfach zu oft, weil der Char nicht reagiert.


----------



## Jelly (7. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Dann spielst du zu den richtigen Zeiten oder auf dem richtigen Server. ^^ Es dauert schon stellenweise sehr sehr lang, deshalb hab ich damit aufgehört. Man stirbt einfach zu oft, weil der Char nicht reagiert.



Hab auch bissel auf Chinesischen Servern gespielt und hatte keinerlei Probleme lief bei mir genauso flüssig wie in der EU beta.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Dann spielst du zu den richtigen Zeiten oder auf dem richtigen Server. ^^ Es dauert schon stellenweise sehr sehr lang, deshalb hab ich damit aufgehört. Man stirbt einfach zu oft, weil der Char nicht reagiert.


 this.

aber gut wenns in der EU version nicht der fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Danke für die antwort.


----------



## jarrod (7. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Doomsta versuch den Mittelweg zu gehen, dann wirst du auch erfolg haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder: Shift+Rechte Maustaste


----------



## bLuu (8. Juli 2009)

Wird es im Late-Game auch Flügel als Drop geben oder nur die Flügel vom Händler und von der einen epischen Questreihe?


----------



## Virthu (8. Juli 2009)

die 50er flügel soll es laut aionsource für das erledigen ALLER mission bis level 50 hin als belohnung geben.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juli 2009)

Soll es eigentlich auch Interface Anpassungen geben also Addons?


----------



## Madir (8. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Soll es eigentlich auch Interface Anpassungen geben also Addons?


Nein.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Soll es eigentlich auch Interface Anpassungen geben also Addons?



Momentan ist in die Richtung nichts geplant und NCsoft lässt sich das noch weitestgehend offen , fest steht jedoch das NCsoft durch patches weitere Optionen der veränderung einbauen wird.


----------



## Sin (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Momentan ist in die Richtung nichts geplant und NCsoft lässt sich das noch weitestgehend offen , fest steht jedoch das NCsoft durch patches weitere Optionen der veränderung einbauen wird.



Muss eigentlich auch nicht, das Interface ist, so wie es momentan ist, eigentlich Optimal, das einzige was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre die einzelnen leisten individuell verschieben zu können.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich auch nicht, das Interface ist, so wie es momentan ist, eigentlich Optimal, das einzige was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre die einzelnen leisten individuell verschieben zu können.



Hab auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem interface es ist übersichtlich, hat durchaus einen außergewöhnlichen Style und die wichtigsten Sachen sind verschiebbar was will man schon groß mehr..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Solang kein Healbot oder sowas kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Nen Aggromesser oder Dmg Meter hätt ich gern^^ muss doch als Tank wissen wenn ich flamen muss xD.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juli 2009)

Also mir geht es überhaupt nicht um einen DPS oder Aggromesser oder dergleichen! Mir geht es wirklich nur um die optische Anpassung! Bastel halt gerne rum... ist aber auch nicht tragisch


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nen Aggromesser oder Dmg Meter hätt ich gern^^ muss doch als Tank wissen wenn ich flamen muss xD.



Im Zweifelsfall der Stoffi der grad geonehittet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall der Stoffi der grad geonehittet wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das werd dann wohl ich sein. xD


----------



## Duath (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nen Aggromesser oder Dmg Meter hätt ich gern^^ muss doch als Tank wissen wenn ich flamen muss xD.



Das merkst du auch so. Tanken ist in Aion richtig anstrengend. Noch dazu muss auch jeder CC sitzen, sonst muss sich euer Heiler verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu WoW kommt es in Aion nicht alleine auf den Schaden an.


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Das merkst du auch so. Tanken ist in Aion richtig anstrengend. Noch dazu muss auch jeder CC sitzen, sonst muss sich euer Heiler verabschieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Wow war das tanken auch mal lustig, aber seit Woltk isses naja..Deffkrieger macht zwar mords Spaß, sogar beim lvln, aber tanken is schlichtweg zu langweilig (meistens habe ich mitm Dk getankt war zur Abwechslung gut, sonst hätte ich 4 Wochen vorher mit Wow aufgehört).

 Wenn tanken schwer is kanns für mich aber eigentlich nur gut sein, weniger Konkurenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> In Wow war das tanken auch mal lustig, aber seit Woltk isses naja..Deffkrieger macht zwar mords Spaß, sogar beim lvln, aber tanken is schlichtweg zu langweilig (meistens habe ich mitm Dk getankt war zur Abwechslung gut, sonst hätte ich 4 Wochen vorher mit Wow aufgehört).
> 
> Wenn tanken schwer is kanns für mich aber eigentlich nur gut sein, weniger Konkurenz
> 
> ...



Hehe ja leider hatte ich keinen richtig guten Tank in der Beta alles was mehr als 1 Mob war wurde pauschal mal durchgelassen sollten sich wohl die anderen dann drum kümmern


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hehe ja leider hatte ich keinen richtig guten Tank in der Beta alles was mehr als 1 Mob war wurde pauschal mal durchgelassen sollten sich wohl die anderen dann drum kümmern



Is Standard, das musst sich in Woltk erleben wo eigentlich alles per AoE getankt werden konnte...in BC fand ich es aber richtig übel, die wirklich guten Tanks ließen sich an einer Hand abzählen. (ich war nich dabei, BC war ich immer Meleeschami)


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

In WoW kann man ja wundervoll an seinem Interface schrauben bis man das perfekte hat, ich denke so etwas passt nicht zu Aion.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Is Standard, das musst sich in Woltk erleben wo eigentlich alles per AoE getankt werden konnte...in BC fand ich es aber richtig übel, die wirklich guten Tanks ließen sich an einer Hand abzählen. (ich war nich dabei, BC war ich immer Meleeschami)



Jo ich weiß , hatte Tank Krieger Tank Pala Tank Druide und notfalls musste mein Dk halt auch mal Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

zu bc war echt schlimm aber da gabs eh nur den Pala als richtig effektiven AE Tank , Krieger und Druide gingen zwar einigermaßen aber kamen da halt nicht dran.. Dafür war Tank pala die wohl langweiligste und auch frustrierenste Klasse überhaupt mit Aggro skillung 3 skills mit cd drücken und wieder ewig warten dauer oom war man sowieso achja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dafür war Tank pala die wohl langweiligste und auch frustrierenste Klasse überhaupt mit Aggro skillung 3 skills mit cd drücken und wieder ewig warten dauer oom war man sowieso achja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wirklich oom war ich nie mit meinen Tank Pala und ausser in Mount Hijal kam er ech so gut wie nie zum Zug, naja vll nochmal im BT auf den Weg Richtung Mother Shahraz aber sonst.

Naja wie auch immer, hoffe auf ein spanendes und ausgewogenes Tank System in Aion.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja wirklich oom war ich nie mit meinen Tank Pala und ausser in Mount Hijal kam er ech so gut wie nie zum Zug, naja vll nochmal im BT auf den Weg Richtung Mother Shahraz aber sonst.
> 
> Naja wie auch immer, hoffe auf ein spanendes und ausgewogenes Tank System in Aion.



War Hyjal und BT immer dabei  nur Sunwell wurd ich bei Brutalus rausgeschmissen ständig -.- und mit damals holy aura aggro Skillung war mana schon nen größeres Problem vorallem bei unserem Pulltempo in BT mein Rekord lag irgendwo bei 60 pots auf 4 std Raid oder so fand das schon hart ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Lade mir nu das Aion was im NCsoft Launncher steht und alles ging auch gut. Heute habe ich den Download fortgesetzt und aufeinmal ist er abgebrochen und jetzt lädts mit 3kb/s

Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Lade mir nu das Aion was im NCsoft Launncher steht und alles ging auch gut. Heute habe ich den Download fortgesetzt und aufeinmal ist er abgebrochen und jetzt lädts mit 3kb/s
> 
> Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?



Problem an der Version ist das die Server recht instabil zu laufen scheinen teilweise hat man garkeine Verbindung oder halt eine schlechte wie du momentan zu anderen Zeiten läufts ohne Probleme ( teilweise auch nach mehrmaligem neustart ) woran genau das liegt wird dir wohl vorallem NCsoft sagen können


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Problem an der Version ist das die Server recht instabil zu laufen scheinen teilweise hat man garkeine Verbindung oder halt eine schlechte wie du momentan zu anderen Zeiten läufts ohne Probleme ( teilweise auch nach mehrmaligem neustart ) woran genau das liegt wird dir wohl vorallem NCsoft sagen können



Hm, eben hatte ich nach einem Neustart 13 Millionen KB/s und jetzt 16%

Wtf?


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, eben hatte ich nach einem Neustart 13 Millionen KB/s und jetzt 16%
> 
> Wtf?



Hm das war wohl lediglich nen Anzeige fehler und die datein die du gestern( oder wann auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bereits runtergeladen hast überprüft und da er nix laden musste wurde halt das angezeigt was du gehabt hättest wenn er in der Zeit geladen hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja ja die Technik das Internet alles inne Tonne die Spinnen die Bits und Bytes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

*sigh* Würde es mir ja nichtmal laden, hab nur die befürchtung evtl. den headstart nicht ausnutzen zu können.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Wofür ist dieses andere Aion?
Ist das schon der Client für das richtige Spiel?


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> *sigh* Würde es mir ja nichtmal laden, hab nur die befürchtung evtl. den headstart nicht ausnutzen zu können.



Hm da würd ich mir nicht weiter Sorgen drum machen da du bereits mit dem US Account auf die Europäer IPs ( bzw Server ) zugreifen kannst von den Europa Betas sollte sich da nicht groß was ändern neue Lang datei eventuell die Filme neu drauf und fertig.

sollten videos dabei sein wirds wohl 200-300 mb patch oder so geben vorm headstart naja ma schaun is ja noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dahin wirste auch das andere unten haben


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wofür ist dieses andere Aion?
> Ist das schon der Client für das richtige Spiel?



Auch der US Client is der Client fürs "richtige" Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben in der Beta auch das richtige Spiel gespielt lediglich mit einschränkungen und auf nem alten Patch stand. geändert wird lediglich die Sprache und eventuell Videos ansonsten kommen nur die Patches halt drüber das wars ( die einige neue Quests enthalten und Klassenänderungen )...

Die Beta is wohl mehr als Werbung anzusehen.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Nope, bis dahin hab ichs andere nicht wenns so weitergeht. Mitlerweile verbindet es nichtma´


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nope, bis dahin hab ichs andere nicht wenns so weitergeht. Mitlerweile verbindet es nichtma´



Habs ma Testweise gestartet verbindet bei mir zwar aber mit 7kb Also nurnoch 12086 std warten *g* na ich weiß ja net ob sich das lohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Auch der US Client is der Client fürs "richtige" Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das heißt ich kann einfach mein US Client behalten und der wird dann auf Deutsch gepatcht?


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das heißt ich kann einfach mein US Client behalten und der wird dann auf Deutsch gepatcht?



naja beim Koreanischen hat man auch nix anderes gemacht als eine Datei reinzukopieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seh da nu net das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann dir auch gern ne Chinesische geben wenne magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> naja beim Koreanischen hat man auch nix anderes gemacht als eine Datei reinzukopieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nee es ist nur so, das ich keine lust hab kurz bevor ich Aion zocken kann nochmal 8 Stunden einen ganz neuen Client zu laden.^^


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nee es ist nur so, das ich keine lust hab kurz bevor ich Aion zocken kann nochmal 8 Stunden einen ganz neuen Client zu laden.^^



Bei dem momentanen Tempo kannst da wohl so knapp 12000 std draufrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Bei dem momentanen Tempo kannst da wohl so knapp 12000 std draufrechnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo für nen Client. Aber wenn ich nurnoch ein Sprachpatch / Kontentpatch brauche dauerts doch sicher nicht so lange oder?^^


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo für nen Client. Aber wenn ich nurnoch ein Sprachpatch / Kontentpatch brauche dauerts doch sicher nicht so lange oder?^^



Die Sprachdatei is 33mb oder so , zumindest die Englische die Chinesische war auch was um den dreh , wiegroß patch 1.2 und 1.5 sind Ka ich weiß auch nicht ob sie bei uns kombiniert geladen oder hintereinander geladen werden.

Edit: selbe zählt für 1.1


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Die Sprachdatei is 33mb oder so , zumindest die Englische die Chinesische war auch was um den dreh , wiegroß patch 1.2 und 1.5 sind Ka ich weiß auch nicht ob sie bei uns kombiniert geladen oder hintereinander geladen werden.
> 
> Edit: selbe zählt für 1.1



Naja Hauptsache ich kann pünktlich zocken.^^


----------



## Cooko (8. Juli 2009)

hi , ich versuche grade über den ncsoft-launcher die us version runterzuladen , aba nach paar sekunden kommt immer die meldung "fehler: nciht genug speicher auf dem datenträger  vorhanden" ...ich hab also erstmal veruscht es in einem ordner auf  meiner 2. festplatte zu installieren (38 gb freier speicher) aber nach nun längerer zeit kam wieder die behinderte nachricht.....also ncohma audfffer ersten probiert , 14gb passen da ja eig auch ncoh drauf.....
kann mir wer helfn ;_;


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi , ich versuche grade über den ncsoft-launcher die us version runterzuladen , aba nach paar sekunden kommt immer die meldung "fehler: nciht genug speicher auf dem datenträger  vorhanden" ...ich hab also erstmal veruscht es in einem ordner auf  meiner 2. festplatte zu installieren (38 gb freier speicher) aber nach nun längerer zeit kam wieder die behinderte nachricht.....also ncohma audfffer ersten probiert , 14gb passen da ja eig auch ncoh drauf.....
> kann mir wer helfn ;_;



Aion verbraucht bei der Installation deutlich mehr Platz als im endeffekt , definierst du deine erste Platte als C ? also das wo Windows installiert ist ? (Bei den meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cooko (8. Juli 2009)

eig shcon^^
und miene zweite is D  (im vorraus schonma: bin ein pc noob >_> )



hm , aba das sind doch keine 38 gb , die das braucht^^?
und 14 wären auch schon arg arg viel...


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> eig shcon^^
> und miene zweite is D  (im vorraus schonma: bin ein pc noob >_> )
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht wie genau die Installationsroutine abläuft normalerweise wird aber pauschal ersmal alles auf C in den Tempordner gepackt , von dort aus wird dann entpackt und ins eigentliche verzeichnis gepackt. 

Spiele sind auch quasi nie so groß wie die DVDs auf dennen sie waren manche sind größer und manche halt kleiner wenn es installiert wurde .

Ich persönlich würd schauen ob du kurzfristig etwas platz auf C kriegst , hatte die fehlermeldung auch öfters und nachn paar gelöschten/verschobenen sachen gings halt .. wieviel Platz das genau brauchte weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Allerdings auf D dann installieren versteht sich.


----------



## Cooko (8. Juli 2009)

k , dnake für die infos =)

muss jetzt nur gucken , das ich ncih ausversehen halb windows lösche XD

edit: kann ich eig auch einfahc n paar ordner verschieben , und nach der installation wieder reinkippn?


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> k , dnake für die infos =)
> 
> muss jetzt nur gucken , das ich ncih ausversehen halb windows lösche XD



den windows Ordner würde ich bei einer Löschorgie grds in Ruhe lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> k , dnake für die infos =)
> 
> muss jetzt nur gucken , das ich ncih ausversehen halb windows lösche XD
> 
> edit: kann ich eig auch einfahc n paar ordner verschieben , und nach der installation wieder reinkippn?



Würde generell nix einfach löschen wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gibts diverse Programme die zb den temp ordner entrumpeln , wo sich vorallem wenn man Streams zb guckt viel müll ansammelt


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Juli 2009)

frage: bei der quest: "Scout it out" muss ich Manirs ferry doch suchen und raus finden was dort vorgeht...bi n an dem dock..w.as muss ich machen?


----------



## Peter Pansen (8. Juli 2009)

War das nicht die Quest, wo ein Dokument im Haus rechts auf dem Tisch liegt? Ich glaube es zumindest.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Aus dem gespräch zwischen jelly und Kangrim nehme ich heraus das man mit der jetzigen North America Version per Sprachpatch Headstart zocken kann?
Wollt nochmal sicher gehen, den mit 3kb/s laden, nö!


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aus dem gespräch zwischen jelly und Kangrim nehme ich heraus das man mit der jetzigen North America Version per Sprachpatch Headstart zocken kann?
> Wollt nochmal sicher gehen, den mit 3kb/s laden, nö!



Hab bei DAoC WAR oder WoW auch nie was anderes gemacht würde mich wundern wenns aufeinmal anders wäre. Zumal man ja bereits auf die Europäeischen beta serer zugreifen konnte . DAoC beta account spiel ich jetzt noch und da war damals auch alles englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und WoW hab ich auch vor kurzem noch den Beta Acc benutzt..


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Und wozu ist dann dieses neue Aion da?


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und wozu ist dann dieses neue Aion da?



Is nix anderes als die Koreanische Chinesische US oder sonstwas es sind nur von anfang an andere Lang versionen dabei und teilweise andere Gateway IPs da wir aber wie gesagt über selbige version bereits die Europäische Beta gespielt haben kann der Gateway kein anderer sein


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt



Zumal ich gelesen habe das das reine umschalten im Loader auf Europa bereits ausreicht ( danach kam glaub nochn kleiner Patch ) aber das sollte bei dir ja eh schon der Fall sein


----------



## Cooko (8. Juli 2009)

hi ich mal wieder^^
also , ich habe jettzt 16 (!) gb freien speicher auf meiner hauptfestplatte....
38gb , auf der festplatte ,a uf die das spiel soll....
immernoch die gleiche fehlermeldung

naja , gleichzeitig hab ich veruscht , es auf meinem laptop zu installieren , hier komm ich nciht einmal weiter als den aion downloader
der hängt dann ewig....und lädt nicht


edit:
 laptop download hat sich geklärt , das mitm speicher ist immernohc rätselhaft


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi ich mal wieder^^
> also , ich habe jettzt 16 (!) gb freien speicher auf meiner hauptfestplatte....
> 38gb , auf der festplatte ,a uf die das spiel soll....
> immernoch die gleiche fehlermeldung
> ...



Wenne es einmal unten hast mach net den selben fehler wie manch anderer hier *g*  * zu ToNk-PiLs schiel*

das runterladen ist mehr oder minder Glückssache momentan.
zu mindest der EU version die US version geht aber auch musste danach halt wieder auf europa umstellen.

zu deinem Problem mh ich weiß wie gesagt nicht genau wieviel Platz ich hatte ich musste jedenfalls auch mehrmals versuchen + Löschen eh er reichte ..

Bei dir sagte er lediglich das nicht ausreichend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist wenn ich mich recht entsinne ?


----------



## Werfloh (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gleich mal mehrere Fragen. Also ich wollte vorhin den Download für den Betaclient starten. Das hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert und es hat angefangen die ca. 5 Gb zu laden. Jedoch hat mir die Geschwindigkeit von 1kb/s und die geschätzte Restdauer von ca. 5000 h nicht so ganz zugesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es sein, dass der Client derzeit nicht runterladbar ist, da das nächste Betaevent erst in 2 Wochen ist oder weiß jemand woran das sonst liegen kann? Hab eine 6000er, also sollte es doch etwas schneller gehen als rund 7 Monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und dann habe ich noch eine Frage an die aktiven Betaspieler. Welche Berufe gibt es eigentlich bei Aion? Ich weiß bisher nur vom Sammelberuf und vom Rüstung- und Waffenschmied( sind ja 2 Berufe).

Danke schonmal im Voraus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich mal mehrere Fragen. Also ich wollte vorhin den Download für den Betaclient starten. Das hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert und es hat angefangen die ca. 5 Gb zu laden. Jedoch hat mir die Geschwindigkeit von 1kb/s und die geschätzte Restdauer von ca. 5000 h nicht so ganz zugesagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Probier den US Client der läuft in der regel besser

Sollte er nicht auswählbar sein geh auf Datei/Einstellungen Fortgeschritten und stell dort auf Nordamerika .

Der Sammelberuf zählt für alles , dazu kommt Alchi Schneider Juwelier Rüstungs und Waffenschmied zusätzlich gibts noch den Koch.

lg


----------



## Cooko (8. Juli 2009)

nice , also nach mehrfachen runterlad-versuchen ht das aufm lapptop zumindest gelappt =)
jetztt beten , dasses installiert wird


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> nice , also nach mehrfachen runterlad-versuchen ht das aufm lapptop zumindest gelappt =)
> jetztt beten , dasses installiert wird



mh Na viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

So als fixe Frage:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Blooming-Effekten?


----------



## Sin (9. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> So als fixe Frage:
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Blooming-Effekten?



Eigentlich kein besonderer, nur der weichzeichnungsfiltereffekt ist etwas anders bei den einzelnen optionen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein besonderer, nur der weichzeichnungsfiltereffekt ist etwas anders bei den einzelnen optionen.



Soll heißen, je höher der Effekt, desto weicher die Übergänge zu Lichtquellen?


----------



## Sin (9. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Soll heißen, je höher der Effekt, desto weicher die Übergänge zu Lichtquellen?



Nein, eher: Je nachdem welchen bloom du aktivierst sieht die umgebung entweder so aus als ob du 3 tage lang absinth, Wodka oder Bier gesoffen hast. Bloom heißt ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes als Blühen, und die sachen die du auswählen kannst ändern einfach nur die art des effektes, nicht unbedingt die intensität.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

Für mich sah der Bloom Effekt 2 am intensivsten aus.. es gab drei verschiedene.
Also mit Bloom effekt 2 sieht es meiner meinung nach am "verschwommensten" "scheiniger" aus :

Bloom Effekt 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein nebeneffekt.. die kanten wirken alle wie weichgezeichnet.
Ich spiel am liebsten ganz ohne weichzeichner. Übrigens wollten die entwickler ursprünglich AION von den grundeinstellungen mit bloom effekt versehen (ähnlich wie guildwars also) man entschied sich aber zu einem "klareren" stil ganz ohne Bloom effekt um.

Nun sind die bloom-effekte eine zuätzliche dreingabe für die, die es mögen. Ich gehör nicht so dazu^ jedenfalls auf dauer so zu spielen.

Vergleich:

Ohne Bloom-Effekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bloom Effekt 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich mags lieber ganz ohne bloom effekt und lasse es abgeschaltet, so wie es von den grundeinstellungen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steh nicht so auf diesen weichzeichner^^
Beim bloom effekt wirkt Licht viel intensiver hervor.. alles wirkt "scheiniger" aber zeitgleich auch verschwommender. Es ist eine art grafikstil.
Bloom-effekt 1-3 sind verschiedene intensitäten, stufe 2 war für mich aber am intensivsten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Ah ok, danke.

EDIT: Achja noch ne Frage ... ich bin immernoch recht unschlüssig, welche Seite ich wähle.

Charaktermäßig würde es die Asmodier sein, aber da gefallen mir die Gebiete ganz und garnicht. Die sind bei den Elyos viel stimmiger, entspannter oder einfach beruhigender.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob bei den Asmodiern alles so im Farbton wie das Anfangsgebiet ist. Also eher düster gehalten.

Und noch: Haben alle Asmodier diese widerlichen Füße?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke.
> 
> EDIT: Achja noch ne Frage ... ich bin immernoch recht unschlüssig, welche Seite ich wähle.
> 
> ...




ja alle haben diese "klauen" an den füßen.. der farbton bei den gebieten der asmodier ist immer eher verträumter Natur.. schnee , matschig, kann aber genauso leicht erhellt und von knalligen farben strotzen. Wer denkt die asmo gebiete sind nur grau in grau, der täuscht.

Die hellsten gebiete haben allerdings die elyos.. aber auch nicht nur grüne flächen, sondern auch ausgedörrte Wüstenlandschaften.. Auf elysea ist es heißer als auf Asmodea.


Zwei Zonenvideos aus Asmodae:
Bleusian - Asmo
Altgard - Asmo


----------



## Cooko (9. Juli 2009)

ich schon wieedeeer

also ich habe jetzt aion us , und aion (steht nichts dran , also schätze ich eu) 
runtergeladen.... klicke auf aion (das vermeintliche eu) komme aufn login schirm , englischer text, will mich einlogggen und wieder 
"this account has no acces to aion" is das normal? muss ich erst i wie freigeschaltet wern und das dauert ne weile? kann man sich nur zun beta evets ins spiel einloggen?

pls help =(


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> ich schon wieedeeer
> 
> also ich habe jetzt aion us , und aion (steht nichts dran , also schätze ich eu)
> runtergeladen.... klicke auf aion (das vermeintliche eu) komme aufn login schirm , englischer text, will mich einlogggen und wieder
> ...




Is normal, man kann sich nur an den beta-weekends einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige was du also machen kannst ist dir wieder und wieder die credits von AION anzuschauen ^ das einzige was du mit dem spiel machen kannst, wenn die server offline sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (9. Juli 2009)

bloom option 1 ist die beste imo. man verliert keine details wie bei option 2(extrem) oder 3(in einiger entfernung) und hat dennoch die vorteile, dass die farben deutlich kräftiger rüberkommen und die ausleuchtung natürlicher wirkt als ohne bloom.

zu den asmo-füssen:
nur die männer haben deutlich sichtbare klauenfüsse. bei frauen verschwindet die klaue im absatz der schuhe.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juli 2009)

Der stelle eine Frage-Thread?
...

Warum hab ich erst jetzt einen BetaKey und bis zum nächsten Beta WE ist's noch so weit hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der stelle eine Frage-Thread?
> ...
> 
> Warum hab ich erst jetzt einen BetaKey und bis zum nächsten Beta WE ist's noch so weit hin
> ...



Naja anderhalb Wochen sind jetzt nicht sooo lange. Die Frage solte eher lauten: Warum dauert es noch so lange bis zum Aion Release  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der stelle eine Frage-Thread?
> ...
> 
> Warum hab ich erst jetzt einen BetaKey und bis zum nächsten Beta WE ist's noch so weit hin
> ...



Hey, sieh es positiv- du hast einen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ok, auch ´ne Frage von mir.
Ich hab mir jetzt einige Videos angeschaut, mich durch ein paar Seiten gelesen (ich weiß gerade nicht, welche das waren...) und hab mir am Ende gedacht- verdammt, der Kleriker und Kantor, die klingen so interessant... Aber ich will net wieder einer von denen sein, die sich mit Ihren Klassen abquälen und am Ende am Rande stehen (wie beim Paladin zur Classic Zeit) und tanzen dürfen.

Insofern die Frage, wie ist das lvl eigentlich als Heiler (Kleriker und Kantor), kann man auch mal "solo" unterwegs sein, falls man noch keine Weggefährten (aka "Freunde" oder eine Gilde) hat?
Wie es später aussehen wird, kann mir natürlich keiner sagen- denke ich. Wobei ich das auch selber herausfinden mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werden im PvP denn groß Heiler gebraucht? Ich hab ja gelesen, dass man die PArier- Chance, Ausweich Chance durch sein eigenes Movement erhöhen kann (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es minimal ist, oder nicht).


Und was ich mich am meisten gefragt habe, es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich es schlichtweg überlesen habe- dann nur einen Link posten oder so, wo ich es nachlesen kann, bitte- aber, wenn man als Beispiel erst Kantor ist und merkt, es läuft nicht so rund... Und dann möchte man den Kleriker machen- das geht nicht, verstehe ich es richtig? Ein "Talente System" wie in WoW gibt es, allerdings in abgewandelter Form. Der Kantor bzw. Kleriker sind aber eine eigenständige Klasse und keine "Talent Ausrichtung".
Darüber hab ich mich mit ´n paar Kollegen in der Mittagspause unterhalten, wo sich keiner so recht sicher war (und ratet mal, wer beim Stroh Halm ziehen verloren hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Heiler für die Asmodier! ;P
Mitzy

Memo an mich selbst: In AION wie immer einen männlichen char spielen, und Ihn diesmal NICHT Mitzy nennen...


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juli 2009)

Also der Kantor ist ja wohl wirklich eher der Paladin! Er ist nicht der Mainheiler, dass ist der Kleriker, der Kantor ist halt ein starker supporter mit moderatem Schaden!

Ich hab einen Kleriker gespielt und er lvlt sich erstaunlich gut! Er macht wirklich ordentlich Schaden und durch Schild und Kettenrüstung kommt gut alleine zu recht!

Also Kleriker und Kantor sind eigenständige Klassen! Du fängst an einen Priester zu spielen und mit lvl 9 entscheidest du dich für eine der beiden Klassen und dies entgültig! Man kann sich also nicht umentscheiden!


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> ...





Khantor ist mit einem paladin oder wer DAoC kennt auch mit einem Ordensbruder zu vergleichen.

Er istn secound heiler .

Das lvln ist von keinen der beiden Priester folge Klassen schwer .. im gegen Teil , sie mögen im steigenden lvl zwar NICHT die schnellsten sein aber auch nicht die Langsamsten hängt aber auch etwas von deiner Stigma wahl ab .

Heiler werden auch bei Aion wie in jedem Spiel gebraucht


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Khantor ist mit einem paladin oder wer DAoC kennt auch mit einem Ordensbruder zu vergleichen.
> 
> Er istn secound heiler .
> 
> ...



Danke Kaldreth und Jelly.

Das mit dem Stigma habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden (Ja, ich verwende einen WoW Vergleich, weil es das einzige MMORPG ist, was ich bis dahin gespielt habe, und versuche, mit dir Dinge dadurch besser zu merken).
Diese Stigma, ist das eine andere Art und Weise, Talente zu verteilen und dadurch die Fähigkeiten zu verbessern- oder mehr eine Art abgewandeltes Glyphen System, wodurch man bestimmte Sprüche verändert/ verbessert?

Und was die Heiler angeht, ich meinte eher, ob man sie zwingend im PvP braucht. Soweit ich gehört habe, bist du, als Beispiel, in WAR ohne Heiler im PvP (bzw. RvR) einfach aufgeschmissen- hingegen bei WoW... naja... Wenn ich bei meinem besten Freund zuschaue, wenn er mit seiner 2 DD Combi gegen ein 1DD+Heiler Combi spielt- da tut der Heiler selten wirklich not.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Danke Kaldreth und Jelly.
> 
> Das mit dem Stigma habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden (Ja, ich verwende einen WoW Vergleich, weil es das einzige MMORPG ist, was ich bis dahin gespielt habe, und versuche, mit dir Dinge dadurch besser zu merken).
> Diese Stigma, ist das eine andere Art und Weise, Talente zu verteilen und dadurch die Fähigkeiten zu verbessern- oder mehr eine Art abgewandeltes Glyphen System, wodurch man bestimmte Sprüche verändert/ verbessert?
> ...



Die Sigmas schalten neue Sprüche frei,

Der vergleich mit WAR ist wohl passender den es Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf es geht ums RvR was in Aion halt auch haupt bestandteil ist.

bei 2on2 istn heiler nicht zwangsläufig wichtig aber umso mehr Leute es werden umso wichtiger werden die Heiler selbst bei WoW


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2009)

Ah, vielen lieben dank, du hast mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ah, vielen lieben dank, du hast mir sehr geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solltest noch ne Frage haben stell sie einfach werden sie wenn wir können beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alles wissen wir hier halt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Da ich nicht noch einen Thread erstellen will und dies ja genau genommen auch eine Frage ist stell ich es mal hier rein.

Auf meinem PC konnte ich Aion ohne Probleme installieren. Mein Bruder hingegen hat probleme. Es wird immer die Fehlermeldung eingeblendet, das zuwenig Speicherplatz vorhanden ist und dann wird der download abgebrochen. Er hat aber 70GB freien speicher und mehr kann er da auch nicht wirklich löschen. Hat jemand ne Lösung parrat?


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Da ich nicht noch einen Thread erstellen will und dies ja genau genommen auch eine Frage ist stell ich es mal hier rein.
> 
> Auf meinem PC konnte ich Aion ohne Probleme installieren. Mein Bruder hingegen hat probleme. Es wird immer die Fehlermeldung eingeblendet, das zuwenig Speicherplatz vorhanden ist und dann wird der download abgebrochen. Er hat aber 70GB freien speicher und mehr kann er da auch nicht wirklich löschen. Hat jemand ne Lösung parrat?



Wo genau hat er die 70 gb frei ? PRoblem ist das du sowohl Platz auf C wie auch auf der Partition haben musst wo du das Spiel hinhaben willst ..


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wo genau hat er die 70 gb frei ? PRoblem ist das du sowohl Platz auf C wie auch auf der Partition haben musst wo du das Spiel hinhaben willst ..




Auf C wo der NCLauncher sitzt hat er ca 20GB frei udn auf E was wir als zielort gesetzt haben hat er die 70GB frei


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Auf C wo der NCLauncher sitzt hat er ca 20GB frei udn auf E was wir als zielort gesetzt haben hat er die 70GB frei



Hat er mal neugestartet ?


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hat er mal neugestartet ?



Den Computer oder den Download? Eigentlich hat er schon beides neu gestartet.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Den Computer oder den Download? Eigentlich hat er schon beides neu gestartet.



Meinte den Computer aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm schau mal die letzten Posts im Forum durch da hatte nochjemand son Problem aber mir fällt grad die Lösung net ein ich schau aber nachher auchnochmal..

Sag bescheid fals du es findest


----------



## Ingerim (10. Juli 2009)

Eventuell noch mal wirklich beim Install pfad schaun will damit nicht sagen das dein Bruder oder so blöd wär aber hatte uach shcon ab und an das Problem das er es trotzdem auf C machen wollte. Ansonsten rate ich bei solchen problemen gerne zu Format C auch wenn das nicht jedemranns sache ist.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Eventuell noch mal wirklich beim Install pfad schaun will damit nicht sagen das dein Bruder oder so blöd wär aber hatte uach shcon ab und an das Problem das er es trotzdem auf C machen wollte. Ansonsten rate ich bei solchen problemen gerne zu Format C auch wenn das nicht jedemranns sache ist.



hab selber schon anchgeschaut. stimmt alles.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

du brauchst mehr als 70GB auch wenn die instalation 5gb ist und er kann es vllt net auf E installen weil ein laufwerk E net vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen immer schön auf C


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> du brauchst mehr als 70GB auch wenn die instalation 5gb ist und er kann es vllt net auf E installen weil ein laufwerk E net vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja ...
Buffed-Forum lässt grüßen unqualifizierte Aussagen ftw hautsache man schreibt was ...*seufz*

Das die Installation mehr als 70 GB freien Speicher auf einer Festplatte benötigt bezweifel ich mehr als stark. Vorallem  aber frage ich mich woher du diese Weisheit hast ... ?
Denkst du nicht, das jemand weiss ob er eine "E" Partition hat oder nicht ? 
Alles auf C:\ .... kein Kommentar völlige Disqualifikation 

@ Topic und zur Frage ...
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wieviel Aion in Temps auf deiner C: Partition ablädt ... aber 20 Gb sollten eig. mehr als genug sein. 

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ... ist das System aktuell Treiber Patches von Windows etc ?


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Jaja ...
> Buffed-Forum lässt grüßen unqualifizierte Aussagen ftw hautsache man schreibt was ...*seufz*
> 
> Das die Installation mehr als 70 GB freien Speicher auf einer Festplatte benötigt bezweifel ich mehr als stark. Vorallem  aber frage ich mich woher du diese Weisheit hast ... ?
> ...



Das ist halt das Problem man kriegt 1-2 Aussagen annen Kopf geschmissen und dann wird ne pauschale Lösung erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt net so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem man kriegt 1-2 Aussagen annen Kopf geschmissen und dann wird ne pauschale Lösung erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja deshalb ganz unten anfangen --> Aktualität des Systems, viele Spiele setzen ja als mindestmaß zB. SP 2 vorraus kann ja möglich sein das die Grundlage für Fehlerdiagnose nichtmal gegegebn ist...
Aber "Ferndiagnose" über Foren ist eh so ne Sache :-/. Und wenn dann noch so Kommentare wie der von wowfighter kommen ... da ist der Tag echt gerettet =>


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Also mehr als 70GB krigt man da nicht frei. Es gibt halt noch sachen die man gerne behalten möchte. 
Und man kann auch mehrere Partitionen als C und D anlegen auch wenn es unüblich ist. 

@Jelly  Hab den Thread leider nichtmehr gefunden. Was genau ich jetzt noch versuchen soll weiß ich nicht. 
Hardware mäßig ist der PC meines Bruders besser als meiner und bei mir hat es ja funktioniert :/


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also mehr als 70GB krigt man da nicht frei. Es gibt halt noch sachen die man gerne behalten möchte.
> Und man kann auch mehrere Partitionen als C und D anlegen auch wenn es unüblich ist.
> 
> @Jelly  Hab den Thread leider nichtmehr gefunden. Was genau ich jetzt noch versuchen soll weiß ich nicht.
> Hardware mäßig ist der PC meines Bruders besser als meiner und bei mir hat es ja funktioniert :/



Dürfte nichts mit der Hardware zutun haben , ich schau nochmal eben vllt hab ich was übersehen


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dürfte nichts mit der Hardware zutun haben , ich schau nochmal eben vllt hab ich was übersehen



könnts mal damit versuchen


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

huhu comm,

wollte mal fragen was ist momentan die beste nahkampfklasse??


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> huhu comm,
> 
> wollte mal fragen was ist momentan die beste nahkampfklasse??



Musst schon definieren mit welchem Schwerpunkt , glaskanone assa .

Dmg mit guter Verteidigung Gladi.

DMG / Verteidigung Moderat + heal Chanter


----------



## Ferethor (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> huhu comm,
> 
> wollte mal fragen was ist momentan die beste nahkampfklasse??


Spielt doch bitte ne Klasse mit der ihr euch identifizieren könnt und nicht immer die Klasse die alles weg-r0xx0rt.


Ich hab mit jemandem angefangen im 3. Beta-Event. Ich einen Gladiator, aus Überzeugung. Ich würde ihn auch spielen wenn er 0 DMG machen würde. Und der Andere mit seinem Assassinen. Er meinte, er spielt ihn, weil er alles twohitten wird und er wie der Schurke in WoW der Beste sei. Nachdem er immer gestorben ist, meinte er, es ist ne scheiß Klasse und will einen Gladiator spielen, da derviel Schaden macht.

Ich hasse soetwas. Leute die nur eine Klasse spielen, da die den meisten Dmg macht. HOFFENTLICH kommt niemals ein Dmg-Meter-Addon in Aion vor.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Spielt doch bitte ne Klasse mit der ihr euch identifizieren könnt und nicht immer die Klasse die alles weg-r0xx0rt.
> 
> 
> Ich hab mit jemandem angefangen im 3. Beta-Event. Ich einen Gladiator, aus Überzeugung. Ich würde ihn auch spielen wenn er 0 DMG machen würde. Und der Andere mit seinem Assassinen. Er meinte, er spielt ihn, weil er alles twohitten wird und er wie der Schurke in WoW der Beste sei. Nachdem er immer gestorben ist, meinte er, es ist ne scheiß Klasse und will einen Gladiator spielen, da derviel Schaden macht.
> ...



Da bisher keine Spieler Addons unterstützt werden könne sich deine Hoffnung durchaus erfüllen


----------



## Ayaril (11. Juli 2009)

Kann ich nur ünterstützen. Lieber die Klasse nehmen, die man persönlich am besten findet und mit der man sich identifizieren kann, als die Klasse, die den meisten Schaden macht.
Sowas ist einfach völliger Schwachsinn und ich glaube auch nicht, dass man damit auf Dauer Freude am Spiel haben kann. 
Man kann auch mit einer Klasse, die normalerweise guten Schaden macht, echt schlecht sein, wenn man die Spielweise nicht kapiert, da hilft die beste Ausgangsklasse nichts. Und im Gegenzug denk ich, kann man genau so mit einer vermeindlich "schlechteren" Klasse echt gut sein, wenn man sich mit ihr auseinandersetzt und das Beste aus ihr rausholt. Davon mal abgesehen gibt es eigentlich auch keine guten oder schlechten Klassen nur gute oder schlechte Spieler...


----------



## Norjena (11. Juli 2009)

Eine Klasse die komplett nutzlos macht auf Dauer wenig Spaß zu spielen, vor allem wenn es andere wissen und man meistens vor der Instanz oder in der Stadt warten darf. Solange es aber im Rahmen ist sollte man wirklich die Klasse wählen die einem am meisten zusagt (und ich denke das dies in Aion gegeben ist).

Die Balance wird sich sowieso ständig ändern von daher ist es egal, mir zb sagt der Gladiator wenig zu, Assasin zwar schon, aber nocht so gut wie Ranger oder Templer...somit bleibe ich bei den 2 Klassen auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt soo "imba" sind.


----------



## bLuu (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das es nicht so viele von den "Only-Imba-RoXXor-Klasse-Mit-Over-9000-DPS-Leuten" gibt. Genau solche Leute zerstören auch die Community, wie ich finde.
Wie meine Vorposter schon geschrieben haben - Man sollte die Klasse spielen die einem zusagt un mit der man sich identifizieren kann.

Mein größter Wunsch für Aion ist, dass die Community nicht so versaut wird wie bei WoW.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin zwar auch dagegen, dass man die Wahl der Klasse vom DMG abhängig macht und trotzdem würde ich nie nen Tank oder nen Heiler als Main leveln. Wenn die Leute nunmal DMG schieben wollen dann lasst sie, keiner von euch kann behaupten das er oder sie nicht auf fette Crits steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch dagegen, dass man die Wahl der Klasse vom DMG abhängig macht und trotzdem würde ich nie nen Tank oder nen Heiler als Main leveln. Wenn die Leute nunmal DMG schieben wollen dann lasst sie, keiner von euch kann behaupten das er oder sie nicht auf fette Crits steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Njoa, ging ja nicht unbedingt um Tank oder Heiler, das muss man eben mögen. Ging ja hier eher um die DD Klassen was da am meisten raushaut, und da sollte man sich dann eben entscheiden was einem gefällt...gibt ja schon Unterschiede, auch in der Spielweiße, bei Tank/Heiler hat man in Aion ja eigentlich keine richtige Wahl.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Und so schlecht isn Ranger ja auch net das leveln is halt nur Anfangs arg mies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber klick zeigt ganz gut das nen Ranger nicht so schlecht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, Range DDs haben es im Massenpvp immer etwas einfacher. Während die Nahkämpfer vorne aufeinander einpreschen, können die RangeDdler gemütlich von hinten draufholzen. Schau dir z.B. mal Warhammer an, ne Zeitlang gab es da nur RangeDdler.


----------



## Norjena (11. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, Range DDs haben es im Massenpvp immer etwas einfacher. Während die Nahkämpfer vorne aufeinander einpreschen, können die RangeDdler gemütlich von hinten draufholzen. Schau dir z.B. mal Warhammer an, ne Zeitlang gab es da nur RangeDdler.



Kommt aber auch die Melees an, die meisten Melees haben scheinbar nichts bessers zu tun als vorne auf die Tanks zu hauen...und gute Melees gab/gibt es auch in WAR, weißer Löwe macht zwar nicht den imba Dmg, aber ist verdammt Mobil gibt paar echt fiese, Hexenkriegerin/Hexenjäger ebenfalls, und Spalta/Slayer machen üblen Burstschaden auch ohne AoE vor allem auf Stoffies...

Assasinen müssen halt etwas ausenrum nicht mittendurch...dann gehts schon als Melee, wo ich es als Melee bescheurt fand in WAR waren Burgen...


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch die Melees an, die meisten Melees haben scheinbar nichts bessers zu tun als vorne auf die Tanks zu hauen...und gute Melees gab/gibt es auch in WAR, weißer Löwe macht zwar nicht den imba Dmg, aber ist verdammt Mobil gibt paar echt fiese, Hexenkriegerin/Hexenjäger ebenfalls, und Spalta/Slayer machen üblen Burstschaden auch ohne AoE vor allem auf Stoffies...
> 
> Assasinen müssen halt etwas ausenrum nicht mittendurch...dann gehts schon als Melee, wo ich es als Melee bescheurt fand in WAR waren Burgen...



Hm naja mit Schlüssel halt hintenrein aber viel mehr war nicht das Stimmt.

Aber selbst wenn bei Aion die Meeles nur bei den Castern bleiben würden wären sie durch ihren CC schon Goldwert mal eben ne Assa in die Luftwerfen / Stunnen die an nem Caster klebt . Wer würde das in nem WoW Bg schon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wir werden sehen ..

Da die Klassen insgesamt Robuster sind als bei manchem anderen Spiel denke ich das selbst im Zerg man als Meele recht gut zurecht kommt , kompetente Mitspieler vorrausgesetzt


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

ich habe gefragt,weil ich gladiator gut finde aber diese klasse wollen soviele spielen(und ich möchte ja auch in raids btw inis mit genommen werden)und wenn ich in inis will sagen die meisten bestimmt sry kein gladiator mehr deswegen suche ich einen guten rat für eine andere klasse^^(will halt unbedingt nahkämpfer bleiben spricht mir mehr zu wie auch mein krieger und todesritter in wow^^)


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ich habe gefragt,weil ich gladiator gut finde aber diese klasse wollen soviele spielen(und ich möchte ja auch in raids btw inis mit genommen werden)und wenn ich in inis will sagen die meisten bestimmt sry kein gladiator mehr deswegen suche ich einen guten rat für eine andere klasse^^(will halt unbedingt nahkämpfer bleiben spricht mir mehr zu wie auch mein krieger und todesritter in wow^^)



Da ich bezweifel das die meisten bei ihren Startklassen bleiben eben weil sie ständig vergleiche mit ihren WoW EQ2 oder sonstigen vorherigen Spielen ziehen dürft es ziemlich egal sein was du Spielst vom schaden her ist Assa etwas stärker hält dafür jedoch auchd eutlich weniger aus


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

ok danke für die infos werde in der beta einfach mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ok danke für die infos werde in der beta einfach mal testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bedenke auch das man beim Sterben EP verliert , selbst wenn man zum Heiler geht kriegt man nicht seine vollen EP zurück


----------



## Balaneth (11. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Da die Klassen insgesamt Robuster sind als bei manchem anderen Spiel denke ich das selbst im Zerg man als Meele recht gut zurecht kommt , kompetente Mitspieler vorrausgesetzt



Huuuummm, um ehrlich zu sein finde ich dass manche Klassen ein wenig zu stark sind, wie in etwa der Sorc. Ich habe auf YouTube schon einige Videos sehen müssen bei dem der Sorc mehrere gleichstufige Spieler einfach umgeburstet hat. Dabei war ein Video bei dem der Sorc DMG spitzen von 8k erreicht hat und nen Templer onehittet. Ich fürchte mich etwas davor dass bestimmte Klassen arg overpowered sind zum Release. Zumal ich da einen schmächlichen Templer spiele.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Huuuummm, um ehrlich zu sein finde ich dass manche Klassen ein wenig zu stark sind, wie in etwa der Sorc. Ich habe auf YouTube schon einige Videos sehen müssen bei dem der Sorc mehrere gleichstufige Spieler einfach umgeburstet hat. Dabei war ein Video bei dem der Sorc DMG spitzen von 8k erreicht hat und nen Templer onehittet. Ich fürchte mich etwas davor dass bestimmte Klassen arg overpowered sind zum Release. Zumal ich da einen schmächlichen Templer spiele.



das Video was du gesehen hast war 1.0 höchstens 1.2 bei uns kommt 1.5 Wo die Balance schraube nochmal Kräftig gezogen wurde. Nebenbei muss man auch ganz klar bei den PvP Stufen unterscheiden die den Charakter deutlich aufwerten.

Nebenbei ist das ein Beispiel was wieder leicht hinkt. Auch bei WoW gibts solche Videos bei dennen solche Situationen oft durch das unvermögen anderer Spieler beeinflusst wird. kannst uns das Video aber auch gern Posten dann kann man da auch mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Sin (11. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> das Video was du gesehen hast war 1.0 höchstens 1.2 bei uns kommt 1.5 Wo die Balance schraube nochmal Kräftig gezogen wurde. Nebenbei muss man auch ganz klar bei den PvP Stufen unterscheiden die den Charakter deutlich aufwerten.
> 
> Nebenbei ist das ein Beispiel was wieder leicht hinkt. Auch bei WoW gibts solche Videos bei dennen solche Situationen oft durch das unvermögen anderer Spieler beeinflusst wird. kannst uns das Video aber auch gern Posten dann kann man da auch mehr zu sagen.



Ach, meinen Schami hat letztens n Jäger mit Explosivschuss auch geonehittet, 3x 5,6k schaden und ich lag tot im dreck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ach, meinen Schami hat letztens n Jäger mit Explosivschuss auch geonehittet, 3x 5,6k schaden und ich lag tot im dreck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei froh der wurde schon in Grund und Boden generft damals konnte ein Treffer gute 14k crit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (11. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Huuuummm, um ehrlich zu sein finde ich dass manche Klassen ein wenig zu stark sind, wie in etwa der Sorc. Ich habe auf YouTube schon einige Videos sehen müssen bei dem der Sorc mehrere gleichstufige Spieler einfach umgeburstet hat. Dabei war ein Video bei dem der Sorc DMG spitzen von 8k erreicht hat und nen Templer onehittet. Ich fürchte mich etwas davor dass bestimmte Klassen arg overpowered sind zum Release. Zumal ich da einen schmächlichen Templer spiele.


Wenn der Templer nicht überrascht wird, hat so gut wie keine Klasse eine Chance, den im 1on1 zu töten.
Allerdings geht es in dem Spiel nicht um 1on1 Kämpfe, sondern um RvR.
Außerdem weißt du gar nicht, ob die wirklich auf der gleichen Stufe waren...

Wo du schon ein Video erwähnt hast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dbv_w9PLNg


----------



## Kizna (11. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn der Templer nicht überrascht wird, hat so gut wie keine Klasse eine Chance, den im 1on1 zu töten.
> Allerdings geht es in dem Spiel nicht um 1on1 Kämpfe, sondern um RvR.
> Außerdem weißt du gar nicht, ob die wirklich auf der gleichen Stufe waren...
> 
> ...



Naja man muss das ganze immer etwas skeptisch sehen. Wie gut war jetzt sein Gear im vergleich zu den anderen, welchen PvP Rang hatte er, welche Klassen spielen gegen ihn etc. Es gilt immer das Schere Stein Papier Prinzip. Vorallem ist das Problem an solchen Videos, dass da meistens nur die *guten* Szenen drinn sind. Der Kerl wird schon ein parr mal gestorben sein, nur zeigen tun das die wenigsten.


----------



## evergrace (11. Juli 2009)

wow der geht ja mal echt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn der Templer nicht überrascht wird, hat so gut wie keine Klasse eine Chance, den im 1on1 zu töten.
> Allerdings geht es in dem Spiel nicht um 1on1 Kämpfe, sondern um RvR.
> Außerdem weißt du gar nicht, ob die wirklich auf der gleichen Stufe waren...
> 
> ...



Der link funst bei mir nicht :/

Edit: Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Juli 2009)

was hat es mit den "server-farmen" auf sich, die hier manchmal erwähnt werden?


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> was hat es mit den "server-farmen" auf sich, die hier manchmal erwähnt werden?



Server Farmen sind die Standorte wo die "Server" der jeweiligen Realms stehen


----------



## Balaneth (11. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn der Templer nicht überrascht wird, hat so gut wie keine Klasse eine Chance, den im 1on1 zu töten.
> Allerdings geht es in dem Spiel nicht um 1on1 Kämpfe, sondern um RvR.
> Außerdem weißt du gar nicht, ob die wirklich auf der gleichen Stufe waren...
> 
> ...



Zu deinem Video:
a) Ist das nicht im Abyss, daher kann man nur gleiten und nicht fliegen.
b) spielt das Terrain enorm zu Gunsten des Templers da es auf der Gebirgskette nur sehr wenig Manövriermöglichkeiten gibt
c) Gear

Als Gegenbeispiel mit ner Sorc PoV, die das beinhalten was ich vorher geschrieben habe

 <- 5:50  8k hit an nem Templer von einer 45er Sorc


----------



## Ayaril (11. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch weiß, wie groß die Wappen auf den Asmodier-Legionsschals sind.
Haben die Tage Wappen entworfen und sind uns nicht ganz sicher, wie groß man die auf den Schals dann auch sieht.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch weiß, wie groß die Wappen auf den Asmodier-Legionsschals sind.
> Haben die Tage Wappen entworfen (wenn ihr mal schauen mögt http://my.buffed.de/user/269601/blog) und sind uns nicht ganz sicher, wie groß man die auf den Schals dann auch sieht.



256x256
Nur .bmp oder .tga format

Quelle: http://www.atreia.de/content/156/legion-guide/1/


----------



## Ayaril (11. Juli 2009)

Ach vielen Dank! ^^ Das muss ich wohl überlesen haben.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ach vielen Dank! ^^ Das muss ich wohl überlesen haben.



Kein problem. Würdest du mir das Logo mal Zeigen? Dein Link oben funktioniert nicht und ich bin gespannt was du da gezaubert hast.^^


Btw auf meiner mybuffed Seite werde ich jetzt Erfahrungsberichte schreiben 
und alle meine Screenshots hab ich auch schon zur Gallerie hinzugefügt.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage^^
Ist es jetzt eigentlich noch möglich irgendwo Aion anzutesten? Die chinesische Aion Beta ist ja schon zu Ende oder?
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Mfg Cyberratchet


----------



## Kizna (11. Juli 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurze Frage^^
> Ist es jetzt eigentlich noch möglich irgendwo Aion anzutesten? Die chinesische Aion Beta ist ja schon zu Ende oder?
> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Mfg Cyberratchet



Die europäische Beta läuft im moment alle zwei Wochen für ein parr Tage. Ist allerdings closed und du brauchst einen Key. Es wird allerdings kurz vor dem Release (25.09 offiziel, 5 Tage früher per Preorder), eine open Beta geben. Naja und an dem zeug in China kannst du immer noch teilnehmen, allerdings ist es nicht erlaubt hier Links dafür zu posten.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurze Frage^^
> Ist es jetzt eigentlich noch möglich irgendwo Aion anzutesten? Die chinesische Aion Beta ist ja schon zu Ende oder?
> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Mfg Cyberratchet



Wenn du Aion bei Amazon vorbestellst, bekommst du einen Betakey für dalle beta events. Ist natürlich schlecht zum antesten, weil du damit das Spiel ja schon praktisch gekauft hast.^^
Dann wäre da noch die möglichkeit einen von NCSoft zu bekommen wenn du auf der Offiziellen Seite angemeldet bist und du könntest welche über Fanpages wie Buffed gewinnen.
Nächstes Wochenende ist wieder ein beta Weekend soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurze Frage^^
> Ist es jetzt eigentlich noch möglich irgendwo Aion anzutesten? Die chinesische Aion Beta ist ja schon zu Ende oder?
> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Mfg Cyberratchet



Chinesische Trail , wie genau das funktioniert musste selbst rausfinden , natürlich ist es dort etwas latenz bedingt laggy. 

China to Englisch wäre vllt ein ganz guter such begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (11. Juli 2009)

So, Link zu unseren bisherigen Logos habe ich gefixed, falls du noch schauen magst. http://my.buffed.de/user/269601/blog


----------



## Doomsta (11. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> So, Link zu unseren bisherigen Logos habe ich gefixed, falls du noch schauen magst. http://my.buffed.de/user/269601/blog


 das 3te sieht sehr edel aus^^...


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> So, Link zu unseren bisherigen Logos habe ich gefixed, falls du noch schauen magst. http://my.buffed.de/user/269601/blog



Ich find das dritte auch sehr gut.
Aber die haben noch die falsche größe, aber das weißt du sicher schon.^^


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

Was spielt ihr momentan? Mir gehen die Ideen aus, hab ich den letzten wochen zig spiele gekauft und werden irgendwie schnell langweilig. Selbst Anno kann mich nicht wirklich binden :-( Hab allein diese Woche 3 F2P Spiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr momentan? Mir gehen die Ideen aus, hab ich den letzten wochen zig spiele gekauft und werden irgendwie schnell langweilig. Selbst Anno kann mich nicht wirklich binden :-( Hab allein diese Woche 3 F2P Spiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert.



Unterschiedlich bissel Prototype bissel Anno bissel China Aion bissel wc3/d2 bissel AoE3 und Supcom und gleich bissel Startrek Armada 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (12. Juli 2009)

warhammer testaccounts können auch etwas bock machen. drakenwald bietet sich dann als server an und 10 tage reichen um entweder ein paar chars auf level 10 zu bringen, oder 1 ordentlich aufzupimpen. das imperiumsszenario kann erstaunlich viel spass machen, wenn man eine klasse mit der kick-moral wählt.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> warhammer testaccounts können auch etwas bock machen. drakenwald bietet sich dann als server an und 10 tage reichen um entweder ein paar chars auf level 10 zu bringen, oder 1 ordentlich aufzupimpen. das imperiumsszenario kann erstaunlich viel spass machen, wenn man eine klasse mit der kick-moral wählt.



Wenn ich mir Sins beiträge forums bereich post mässig anseh dürfte er ersmal genug von WAR haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Sins beiträge forums bereich post mässig anseh dürfte er ersmal genug von WAR haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, ich spiel ja immer mal wieder die 10 Tage Accounts, aber wie gesagt, wirklich viel mit machen kann man nicht. Ab lvl 10 ist leider sense, und wenn man es schon kennt, hat man in der zeit 3-4 sehr gut equipte chars.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ach, ich spiel ja immer mal wieder die 10 Tage Accounts, aber wie gesagt, wirklich viel mit machen kann man nicht. Ab lvl 10 ist leider sense, und wenn man es schon kennt, hat man in der zeit 3-4 sehr gut equipte chars.



I know hab selbst Zeitlang WAR gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr momentan? Mir gehen die Ideen aus, hab ich den letzten wochen zig spiele gekauft und werden irgendwie schnell langweilig. Selbst Anno kann mich nicht wirklich binden :-( Hab allein diese Woche 3 F2P Spiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert.



vor kurzem noch DeadSpace (kann ich sehr empfehlen), The Witcher, Pure und inzwischen FF9 xD und 3mal in der Woche nen Ulduar Raid in WoW ^^. Irgendwie muss ja die Zeit rum gehn bis zum nächsten BetaWE


----------



## Sydria (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr momentan? Mir gehen die Ideen aus, hab ich den letzten wochen zig spiele gekauft und werden irgendwie schnell langweilig. Selbst Anno kann mich nicht wirklich binden :-( Hab allein diese Woche 3 F2P Spiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert.



Spiele derzeit "Left 4 Dead". Obwohl ich ja eigentlich Shooter-Ähnliches nicht mag macht es trotzdem Spaß. Ob es nun das Spielprinzip, die Atmosphäre, das Teamplay oder einfach nur das Spieleloch vor Aion ist weiß ich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Horror ist nicht jedermanns Sache ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Ich denk ich werde nachher mal Kotor 2 wieder raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werde nachher mal Kotor 2 wieder raussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe auch nicht schlecht, werde mir wohl auch mal wieder einen Klasiker zu Leibe führen und Dungeon Keeper instalieren. Anonsten spiele ich im moment WC3, Anno, Diablo, Herr der Ringe und vll. mal wieder einen Monat WAR.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hehe auch nicht schlecht, werde mir wohl auch mal wieder einen Klasiker zu Leibe führen und Dungeon Keeper instalieren. Anonsten spiele ich im moment WC3, Anno, Diablo, Herr der Ringe und vll. mal wieder einen Monat WAR.



Dungeon Keeper mh eiserne jungfrauen verhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dungeon Keeper mh eiserne jungfrauen verhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Übliche, das Übliche. Jungfrauen verhauen, Trolle knechten, Echsen zähmen und Löcher bohren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das Übliche, das Übliche. Jungfrauen verhauen, Trolle knechten, Echsen zähmen und Löcher bohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pass aber auf die zicke Horny auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr momentan? Mir gehen die Ideen aus, hab ich den letzten wochen zig spiele gekauft und werden irgendwie schnell langweilig. Selbst Anno kann mich nicht wirklich binden :-( Hab allein diese Woche 3 F2P Spiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert.



Erst vor einer Woche X3 Gold bestellt, da ich die anderen X-Teile schon gespielt habe und es einfach mal mit meinem PC versuchen wollte. Zu meiner Überraschung lief zumindest X3: Reunion auf hoher Auflösung flüssiger als auf niedriger, und auch X3: Terran Conflict läuft flüssig, solange niemand mit... wasweißichwomit auf mich schießt. Das hat so heftige Explosionsketten verursacht, dass ich glaube, das Ruckeln lag eher an meiner Onboard-Soundkarte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann die Reihe nur empfehlen. Da kann man vieeeel Zeit mit verbringen, und teuer sind die älteren Teile auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du noch nie was davon gehört hast:
X ist eine Weltraum-/Since-Fiction-Simulation. In der Startphase muss man sich immer erst ein kleines Vermögen erkämpfen oder erhandeln, Investitionen tätigen und eine Wirtschaft aufbauen bis das Geld in Strömen fließt (oder man investiert in Schild- und Waffensysteme oder gar in neue Schiffe um Piratenschiffe zu karpern und teuer zu verkaufen), dann kann man sich der Story zuwenden. Man kann sich auch erst der Story zuwenden, aber an gewissen Punkten der Story kommt man ohne vernünftige Schild- und Waffensysteme nicht weiter. Das Ganze wird auch sicher leichter wenn man sich einen Zerstörer kaufen und ausrüsten kann.
Nach der Story, die einem guten Buch ebenbürtig ist (es gibt sogar 3 Bücher, welche die Geschichte abseits des Spiels erzählen), beginnt die Endlosphase des Spiels (oder man spielt die Story des nächsten Teils).

Falls du nicht lesefaul bist, die Vorgeschichte:
Auf der Erde hat man es geschafft, die Sprungtechnologie zu entwickeln, mit der man tausende von Lichtjahren in Sekundenbruchteilen zurücklegen kann. Man hat zwei riesige Sprungtore entwickelt, da der Sprung ohne ein solches Leitsystem zu instabil wäre. Nach einigen erfolgreichen Tests beschloss man, das eine Tor über 78 Jahre nach Alpha Centauri zu schicken. Später entdeckte man durch unbemannte Drohnen, die man durch das Sprungtor schickte, dass es noch andere Sprungtore gab, die nicht von den Menschen entwickelt worden waren. Einige Expeditionen mit menschlicher Besatzung entdeckten viele andere Systeme, die durch Sprungtore miteinander verbunden waren, jedoch kein außerirdisches Leben.

Die Menschen entwickelten eine KI, die Terraformer, die durch das All fliegen und Planeten bewohnbar machen sollte. Man baute dazu noch die entsprechenden Terraformer-Schiffe und schickte diese dann aus. die letzten Wellen von Terraformer Schiffen hatten die Möglichkeit, sich zu reproduzieren, um Planeten schneller bewohnbar zu machen. Allerdings gab es im letzten Update, dass man mittels Nachrichtendrohnen und Radio zu den Terraformern schickte, einen schwerwiegenden Programmfehler...

Man kolonisierte durch das Sprungtor den Planeten Taurus in Alpha Centauri mit etwa 100.000 Menschen. Kurz darauf trafen 6 Terraformer-Schiffe wieder im Sonnensystem der Erde ("Sol") ein. Durch das fehlerhafte Programm-Update fingen die Terraformer an, die von den Menschen kolonisierten Planeten im Sonnensystem, inklusive der Erde, zu "terraformen". Sie zerstören dabei Menschliche Einrichtungen, bauten Ressourcen ab um sich zu reproduzieren und töteten tausende von Menschen auf diese Weise. Das United Space Command (USC) hatte zu beginn der Sprungtor-Technologie angefangen, Kriegsschiffe zu entwickeln, falls man auf feindliche außerirdische Intelligenz trifft. Diese kamen nun im großen Terraformer-Krieg zum Einsatz. Man schaffte es, die nach einer gewaltigen Schlacht übrig gebliebenen Terraformer-Schiffe durch das Sprungtor von der Erde wegzulocken. Auf der Erde kamen mehrere Milliarden Menschen ums Leben, die Kolonie auf Taurus wurde ausgelöscht, nur 20% der Menschen dort überlebten die Schlacht. Das Sprungtor auf der Erde wurde zerstört, um zu verhindern, dass die Terraformer wiederkamen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01f5MaYs5gE (X3: Terran Conflict Intro)

Die menschlichen Überlebenen in Alpha Centauri suchten einen neuen Planeten, den sie bewohnen konnten, und fanden ihn 12 Sprünge entfernt. Man beschloss, die Erde aus allen Geschichtsbüchern zu verbannen, zum einen um nicht daran erinnert zu werden, da es kein zurück gab, und zum anderen um es der KI unmöglich zu machen, wieder zur Erde zu finden. Man nannte den neu kolonisierten Planeten und das System später "Argon Prime", das Volk der Menschen wurde später als "Argonen" bekannt.
Ca. 200 Jahre nach der Kolonisierung von Argon Prime gab es Angriffe von fremden Schiffen auf die menschlichen. Man ging davon aus, dass es sich um überlebende Terraformer handelte, die sich reproduziert haben. Man nannte diese Schiffe Xenon (aus dem griechischen: fremdartig).
Man vermutete, dass die Xenon einen Krieg vorbereiteten, und so machte sich ein Schiff auf, um das zweite Sprungtor der Menschen zu zerstören, damit die Xenon ganz sicher nie zur Erde finden können. Ein wenig später gab es einen vernichtenden Angriff der Xenon auf einen argonischen Außenposten, worauf hin die Argonen den Xenon den Krieg erklärten.

Man traff während der ganzen Zeit auf mehrere außerirdische Völker im sogenannten "X-Universum", nicht alle waren den Argonen freundlich gesinnt, doch der Krieg gegen die Xenon machte alle Völker zu Verbündete (wenn auch unfreiwillig, aber selbst die schlimmsten Völker verbündeten sich lieber mit den Argonen als von den Xenon "terraformiert" zu werden).

500 Jahre später ist auf der Erde der erste Schiffs-Prototyp mit Sprungantrieb gebaut worden. Der Pilot Kyle Brennan (Spieler) sollte mit dem Sprungantrieb einen kleinen intergalaktischen Sprung durchführen, doch beim Test mit dem unausgereiften Sprungantrieb wurde ihm die Instabilität zum Verhängnis und er wurde mitten ins X-Universum geschleudert...


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Erst vor einer Woche X3 Gold bestellt, da ich die anderen X-Teile schon gespielt habe und es einfach mal mit meinem PC versuchen wollte. Zu meiner Überraschung lief zumindest X3: Reunion auf hoher Auflösung flüssiger als auf niedriger, und auch X3: Terran Conflict läuft flüssig, solange niemand mit... wasweißichwomit auf mich schießt. Das hat so heftige Explosionsketten verursacht, dass ich glaube, das Ruckeln lag eher an meiner Onboard-Soundkarte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab die Story von X3 und Terran Conflict durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt wirds einfach zu unübersichtlich und auch zu stressig sobald man hunderte stationen verbindet und quasi ganze Sektoren zumüllt :/

Bei meinem PC läufts ohne Probleme mit allen max einstellungen , ist schon beeindruckend vorallem wenn man in einen der Xenon sektoren geht und einem das Zeug nur um die Ohren fliegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe die X serie.
Ich habe alle teile.
Und immer die CE wenn es möglich war^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

X3 hab ich auch gespielt und ich fand es auch sehr gut, aber wenn man hinterher Großindustrien, sprich Produktionskomplexe mit ~100 Fabriken bastelt um seine Streitmacht für den Großkampf gegen die Xenon zu rüsten, da hat mein PC einfach nichtmehr mitgemacht. Selbst dann nicht wenn ich mich in einem entferntem System befand.

Teilweise steckten meine Fabriken sogar ineinander, bei meinem Bruder sind die da immer explodiert, bei mir komischerweise nicht.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> X3 hab ich auch gespielt und ich fand es auch sehr gut, aber wenn man hinterher Großindustrien, sprich Produktionskomplexe mit ~100 Fabriken bastelt um seine Streitmacht für den Großkampf gegen die Xenon zu rüsten, da hat mein PC einfach nichtmehr mitgemacht. Selbst dann nicht wenn ich mich in einem entferntem System befand.
> 
> Teilweise steckten meine Fabriken sogar ineinander, bei meinem Bruder sind die da immer explodiert, bei mir komischerweise nicht.



Die kolisionsabfrage ist nur wenn man im Selben System ist ansonsten gehen sie nicht kaputt.

Ja X3 ist ziemlich Hardware fressend.


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

X3 hab ich mir auch überlegt zu holen. Die Goldversion kostet leider immernoch 40€, dafür gibt es die CE fü 9,99€, denke mal dass ich mir das holen werde. Die Story hat mich nie interessiert, nur das Handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Die X-Reihe ist wirklich toll, vor allem Teil 3 fand ich sehr sehr gelungen, Terran Conflikt habe ich allerdings noch nicht gespielt, habe meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und damals meine Savegams nicht gespeichtert, hatte dann wenig Lust für Terran Conflikt nochmal alles durchzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

X3 handeln und händeln....ich habe meist letzeres getant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehandelt bis ich nen getunten M3 Jäger hatte und dann so ziemlich alles mit dem durchgespielt und nebenher meinen Frachter handeln lassen..mit der Zeit kamen dann Frabriken...leider ist die Handlung zu schnell durch, und ohne die fehlt mir dann irgendwie der Anreiz das Universum auszubauen, es reagiert für meinen Geschmack noch nicht genug...es wirkt nach wie vor etwas leer...das einzige was sich ständig verändert sind die Spielersektoren..aber sehr gelungen die Reihe auf jeden Fall.

Habe mir jetzt mal KoToR 1und2 bestellt, auch wenn mir die Steuerung bei Freunden nicht so zugesagt hat, wills einfach testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außerdem gehn wir langsam die Offlinegames aus...

Jedi Knight 2 und 3 nun durch, Star Wars Podracer...wollte grade mal wieder Hellgate London spielen..diesmal mit Direct X 10 und hohen Einstellungen..leider finde ich mein Handbuch mit dem CD Key nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Grade vor 3 Tagen Star Trek Voyager Elite Force ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mein erster Egoshooter (hatte damals ne übel schlechte Meinung von diesen Spielen, das Spiel aber hat diese binnen weniger Minuten geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Kann es jedem empfehlen, schaut mal ob es noch wo zum kaufen ist...die Story und das Feeling sind einfach genial..das Spiel passt perfekt, da haben selbst Jedi Knight Spiele Probleme da mitzuhalten....leider hatte ich es trotz über 2 Jahren "Pause" und dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad das Spiel innerhalb eines Tages durch..aber was solls, es hat sich gelohnt, bei fast keinem Spiel bisher kam bei mir so ein großartiges Feeling auf...

Danach Teil 2 installiert...erstes lvl gezockt und wieder runtergeschmissen...Teil 2 ist das perfekte Beispiel wie man ein geniales Spiel zu billigem Kommerz verschandelt...(Raven Studios etc waren nicht mehr dabei, nur Activsion alleine..das sollte alles sagen)

Morgen dürfte dann KoToR kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mal sehen vl gefällt es mir sogar trotz der abgehackten Steuerung.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Morgen dürfte dann KoToR kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kotor 1-2 sind mit die besten RPG Spiele die de in die Finger kriegen kannst ,

Was ich Persönlich damals auch sehr geil fand war Planescape Tournament super Spiel leider weitestgehend unbekannt


----------



## Duath (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> X3 hab ich mir auch überlegt zu holen. Die Goldversion kostet leider immernoch 40&#8364;, dafür gibt es die CE fü 9,99&#8364;, denke mal dass ich mir das holen werde. Die Story hat mich nie interessiert, nur das Handeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lohnt sich in X3 aber. Seit ich in X2 herausgefunden habe, dass man die Laser mit der Kampfsoftware MK2 auf automatisches Zielen stellen kann, sind die Kämpfe an sich echt einfach geworden, und damit geht die Story auch gut von der Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Story ist interessant und diesmal auch besser inszeniert, der Protagonist z.B. redet auch endlich mal und sieht zur Abwechslung auch vernünftig aus. Da der Krieg mit den Kha'ak mitten im Gange ist, geht's auch direkt mit der ersten Mission richtig los...



Norjena schrieb:


> Die X-Reihe ist wirklich toll, vor allem Teil 3 fand ich sehr sehr gelungen, Terran Conflikt habe ich allerdings noch nicht gespielt, habe meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und damals meine Savegams nicht gespeichtert, hatte dann wenig Lust für Terran Conflikt nochmal alles durchzuspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst Reunion für TC nicht durchspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es dir nur um die Story geht, mach's wie ich und cheate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich nur die Story von Reunion haben wollte, habe ich mir Ruf bei den Argonen und ein paar Millionen Credits ercheatet, dann mit einem Argon Nova die ganze Story durchgespielt und TC angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TC selbst finde ich viel besser als Reunion. Alleine schon von den Möglichkeiten her, die man mit den neusten Patches hat (schwierig zu sagen, was das für Möglichkeiten sind, ohne zu spoilern). Nur die Steuerung könnte etwas ungewöhnlich sein, da sie ziemlich überarbeitet wurde. Man kann z.B. mit der Maus lenken und schießen, konkreter: Linke Maustaste gedrückt halten und Curser bewegen, das Schiff lenkt dann in Richtung Curser, und mit der rechten Maustaste schießt das Schiff dahin, wo gerade der Curser steht. Man kann aber auch in die "klassische" Steuerung wechsel, mit der Maus direkt das Schiff bewegen und mit Rechtsklick einfach geradeaus ballern.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

noch ne frage: ich hab hier schon oft gelesen, dass die startgebiete instanziert sein sollen und man diese instanzen (channel?) kann.
Wie geht das? ---> geht das auch auf den chinesischen servern?

mfg,
maga


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> noch ne frage: ich hab hier schon oft gelesen, dass die startgebiete instanziert sein sollen und man diese instanzen (channel?) kann.
> Wie geht das? ---> geht das auch auf den chinesischen servern?
> 
> mfg,
> maga



Channelwechsel ist einfach, unten auf "Support" und dann kannst du dort die Channels wechseln.


----------



## Peachum (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man die klassen so vereinfachen?
Templer : Der eigentliche Tank 
Gladiotor: DD, der auch tanken kann
Assasin: DD
Zauberer: DD
Beschwörer: DD
Jäger: DD
Kleriker: Der eigentliche Heiler
Kantor: Mischung aus Heiler und DD


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt dazu raten kann mitm Gladi zu Tanken und dabei nen Kantor als heal zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stuff den Kantor lieber als Heiler und Buff Suporter ein, der Rest ist grob gesagt ok, wobei ich mich bisher nur näher mit dem Kantor, Jäger, Zauberer und Assasin beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Peachum (12. Juli 2009)

so wie man als shadow keinen blut dk heilen kann^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So in etwa ja^^


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> so wie man als shadow keinen blut dk heilen kann^^



Das beispiel hackt tierisch da Es genug Blut dk Tanks gibt und jede DK ausrichtung Tank Fähig ist.


----------



## Peachum (12. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Das beispiel hackt tierisch da Es genug Blut dk Tanks gibt und jede DK ausrichtung Tank Fähig ist.



Ja ich weiß, man kann so heilen, aber es ist halt deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

Oder man lässt einfach jeglichen WoW vergleich weg und sagt einfach das es schlecht ist einen gladi mit einem Kantor zu heilen.^^


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oder man lässt einfach jeglichen WoW vergleich weg und sagt einfach das es schlecht ist einen gladi mit einem Kantor zu heilen.^^



Naja hängt von der Situation ab. Wenn jetzt ein 10 meter Riese auf dich einprügelz, ja dann ist es schlecht. Für ein kleines PvP Scharmützl ist es ok, du kriegst nette buffs, leichten heal und bist nicht der einzige der Schaden macht.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, man kann so heilen, aber es ist halt deutlich schwieriger.



Nö ist es nicht.

Ist aber auch egal hast nun genügend Antworten was das angeht gekriegt, jedoch Rate ich dir dich mitm Dk zu beschäftigen bevor du solche aussagen tätigst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

So leute die installation bei meinem bruder hat endlich funktioniert. Ich war schon fast am ende mit meinen Ideen. Dann hab ich einfach meinen fertigen Aion Ordner zu meinem Bruder rüber geschickt. da hab ich dann als installationsquelle genau diesen Ordner angegeben. Der Installer hat mir gesagt das dort schon ein gewisser fortschritt des downloads vorhanden sei und wollte wissen ob er neu anfangen solle oder einfach weitermachen. Ich hab ihm gesagt er solle weitermachen und nach einer millisekunde kahm die meldung er sei fertig. Nochmal neuste DirectX Version drauf und ende. Endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute die installation bei meinem bruder hat endlich funktioniert. Ich war schon fast am ende mit meinen Ideen. Dann hab ich einfach meinen fertigen Aion Ordner zu meinem Bruder rüber geschickt. da hab ich dann als installationsquelle genau diesen Ordner angegeben. Der Installer hat mir gesagt das dort schon ein gewisser fortschritt des downloads vorhanden sei und wollte wissen ob er neu anfangen solle oder einfach weitermachen. Ich hab ihm gesagt er solle weitermachen und nach einer millisekunde kahm die meldung er sei fertig. Nochmal neuste DirectX Version drauf und ende. Endlich geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gratuliere


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Juli 2009)

mal wieder eine Frage von mir.

Gibt es schon eine Internet Seite auf der Aion Filme gepostet sind und sortiert sind ? Bei Youtube findet man ja welche, aber eben umständlich. Für WoW gibt es ja warcraftmovies.com, da gibt es auch WAR und AoC. Daher also nun meine Frage ob es das auch schon für Aion gibt ? mit Google finde ich net wirklich was brauchbares ausser kleine Sammlungen aber eben nix so schön sortiertes wie bei warcraftmovies .


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> mal wieder eine Frage von mir.
> 
> Gibt es schon eine Internet Seite auf der Aion Filme gepostet sind und sortiert sind ? Bei Youtube findet man ja welche, aber eben umständlich. Für WoW gibt es ja warcraftmovies.com, da gibt es auch WAR und AoC. Daher also nun meine Frage ob es das auch schon für Aion gibt ? mit Google finde ich net wirklich was brauchbares ausser kleine Sammlungen aber eben nix so schön sortiertes wie bei warcraftmovies .


hab auch noch nichts gefunden, aber wie wärs wenn ich einen thread hier im buffed forum aufmache?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

Wie viel spieler hat Aion weltweit? gibt es dazu offizielle Zahlen? Ich hab in einem youtube kommentar gelesen das es in china bereits 4,5 mio. aktive accounts gibt was ich nicht sorecht glauben konnte...4.5 mio...aion kommt dann ja näher als so manches MMo an WoW ran?!

edit: hier hab ich einen kommentar dazu nach der ersten beta gesehn:
somit sei die aion beta die erfolgreichste überhaupt gewesen, an den spielerzahlen zu messen... 11.000 nach 2 minuten.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie viel spieler hat Aion weltweit? gibt es dazu offizielle Zahlen? Ich hab in einem youtube kommentar gelesen das es in china bereits 4,5 mio. aktive accounts gibt was ich nicht sorecht glauben konnte...4.5 mio...aion kommt dann ja näher als so manches MMo an WoW ran?!
> 
> edit: hier hab ich einen kommentar dazu nach der ersten beta gesehn:
> somit sei die aion beta die erfolgreichste überhaupt gewesen, an den spielerzahlen zu messen... 11.000 nach 2 minuten.



Die 4.5 Millionen sind Korrekt


----------



## Dugal (12. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

habe festgestellt das beide fraktionen verschieden hintergrundmusik haben. ist es möglich das mann als asmo die musik der elios hört.
musik der elios gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Dugal (12. Juli 2009)

und noch eine frage hinterher,

ich spiele eien klerikere lvl 14. dieser macht meiner meinung ordentlich schaden, bis jetzt. wird sich dies noch ändern? wird zum vergleichbaren heilig priester ala wow.
auf der hp von aion online steht er könne trotz das er der heiler ist auch noch ganz gut austeilen.


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

Dugal schrieb:


> und noch eine frage hinterher,
> 
> ich spiele eien klerikere lvl 14. dieser macht meiner meinung ordentlich schaden, bis jetzt. wird sich dies noch ändern? wird zum vergleichbaren heilig priester ala wow.
> auf der hp von aion online steht er könne trotz das er der heiler ist auch noch ganz gut austeilen.



Womit du dir deine Frage selbst beantwortet hast 

Und wenn dich die Musik der Elyos so beflügelt . Dann sollte man sie zumindest richtig schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

> habe festgestellt das beide fraktionen verschieden hintergrundmusik haben. ist es möglich das mann als asmo die musik der elios hört.
> musik der elios gefällt mir besser.


Die Musik zu den Elmos und Alosiern, sind als Samples auf bsp. diversen Aion Fansites zu finden.
Wenn du die kompletten Musik Stücke haben willst, brauchst du entweder eine Collectors Edition (nicht die digitale), da ist das Musikalbum von Aion mit dabei,
oder du beschaffst sie dir anderweitig. Das Aion Album heißt "Yang Bang Ean - Aion Ost".
Vielleicht ist es so, dass man Gebiets- oder Situations-bedingt Musik der anderen Fraktion zu hören bekommt, das aber nur rein hyphotetisch.
Im Generalfall würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es nicht möglich ist die Musik der anderen Fraktion zu hören.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen *auf die Uhr schau*... Ach ich hasse Montage... 50 Leute Großraum Büro und niemand da. Hat wer´n KAffee?... Nicht?... God damn it...

So, genug geschertzt, zu meiner Frage- der Kantor hört sich sehr interessant an. Vorallem, ich zocke seit ca. 4 Jahren den Paladin in WoW (wc3 Pala ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Nun frage ich mich allerdings, ob der Kantor wirklich nur dafür da ist, um buffs rauszuschmeißen und dann freudig daneben zu stehen, um evtl. seinen Schaden auf den Mob werfen kann.
Oder ist es möglich, mit Ihm auch noch annehmbar zu heilen?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bisweilen in jedem Spiel ´n Heiler war- ich bin´s gern- nur, es wäre halt blöd, wenn ich mit der betreffenden Klasse schlichtweg mehr Last als Kraft wäre.


Und jaha- hier hat wer gefragt, wie´s mit dem heilen steht- ich will ein alles wegheilender r0xx0r 0b4rl34d werden, wrähähähä... Entschuldigt- macht der Montag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (13. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> So, genug geschertzt, zu meiner Frage- der Kantor hört sich sehr interessant an. Vorallem, ich zocke seit ca. 4 Jahren den Paladin in WoW (wc3 Pala ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kantor kann zwar heilen allerdings ist er nunmal in erster Linie ein dd und sollte auch als selbiger gespielt werden die Klassenverteilung bei Aion ist halt etwas sagen wir Fester . Auch die Stigmas zeigen einen recht eindeutigen Trend in Richtung Supporter dd mit heil anleihen

Zumindest die alte Form selbiger ob sich da nun nochmal etwas stark verändert hat kann ich spontan nicht sagen


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Ah, dank dir Jelly.

Gut- das hieße dann, wenn ich mir so die Klassenverteilung anschaue (also, wer was im Grundprinzip ist), dass der Kleriker der einzige Heiler ist- richtig (Gut, ich glaube, die Frage werden die meisten als rhetorisch ansehen)?


----------



## Randor2 (13. Juli 2009)

Und das is genau der Grund weswegen ich mir den Kleri diese Beta genauer anschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiler sollen immer irgendwie Mangelware sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Naja, heilen ist nicht zwingend besonders spannend- aber dann auch wiederrum extrem fordernd.
Auch wenn es doof ist, ich ziehe den WoW Vergleich ran:
Ich hab 5 80er chars. Davon sind 3 Tanks, 1 DD und einer Heiler/ Tank.
Ich gehe als Tank durch eine Instanz, fahre meine Rota durch und halte möglichst die aggro... spannend...
Ich gehe als DD durch eine INstanz... Rota... Nach Heal schreien... rota... 
Ich gehe als Heiler durch und Ro... Moment, verdammt, keine Rotation? Nach Gefühl heilen? Das Gefühl entwickelt sich erst mit der Erfahrung? Verdammter mist, darauf hab ich keine Lust... Kann ich mir nicht einfach ´ne Skillung abgucken und dann gleich super heilen?...
Beim Heiler kann der Erfolg der Gruppe liegen- oder der Misserfolg. Und darauf haben viele erst gar keine Lust (oder, um es mit den Worten von ´nem guten Freund aus WoW zu sagen: "Als Heiler kannste net r0xx0rn, zomfg lol rofl die Katz ololol *hier stehen viele Ausrufezeichen, wenn du nicht zu blöd wärst, sie zu sehen*")

Es ist halt nur- wenn ich mir vorstelle, es gibt nur einen Heiler... Weiß nicht, aus ich könnte es mir interessanter vorstellen, seine FÄhigkeiten mit mehreren verschiedenen Heilern abzustimmen (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich das Stigma System noch nicht so perfekt durchschaut habe >.<).


----------



## Kizna (13. Juli 2009)

Jaaaa, Heiler sind so eine Sache. Habe bisher in jedem Spiel einen gespielt. Wie schon gesagt, mit dem Heiler steht und fällt der Erfolg der Gruppe. 
Was mich jetzt allerdings bei Aion abschreckt einen Heiler zu spielen, ist die Tatsache dass Aion ein PvP Spiel ist. Klar es gibt ein parr PvE Instanzen und auch im PvP ist ein Heiler überlebenswichtig, aber naja. Habe es schon damals in WAR bereut einen Runnenpriester zu spielen. Da fehlt irgendwie das Gefühl etwas tun zu können wenn plötzlich ein gegner an dir hängt.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Nunja, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kannst du in AION ja immerhin aus evtl. prikären Situationen "rausfliegen" und zurück zu verbündeten fliegen, um dort Schutz zu suchen. Sicher, deine Gegner können nachfliegen, aber jenachdem ob die Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, durch Spieler durch zu fliegen oder gehen, könnte sich das erschweren- denke ich.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute die installation bei meinem bruder hat endlich funktioniert. Ich war schon fast am ende mit meinen Ideen. Dann hab ich einfach meinen fertigen Aion Ordner zu meinem Bruder rüber geschickt. da hab ich dann als installationsquelle genau diesen Ordner angegeben. Der Installer hat mir gesagt das dort schon ein gewisser fortschritt des downloads vorhanden sei und wollte wissen ob er neu anfangen solle oder einfach weitermachen. Ich hab ihm gesagt er solle weitermachen und nach einer millisekunde kahm die meldung er sei fertig. Nochmal neuste DirectX Version drauf und ende. Endlich geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz genauso hab ich es am Wochenende auch gemacht, als ich mein BS neu aufgesetzt hab! Einfach Ordner kopieren, den Ncsoft Launcher runterladen und als DL Quelle den ordner angeben klappt hervorragend! 

Zum Thema Heiler! Ich hab auch immer einen gespielt! Mochte es "begehrt" zu sein, weil es so wenige davon gibt und zudem noch ne wichtige Rolle zu spielen! Bei Aion hab ich jetzt aber schon von sooo vielen gehört, dass sie einen Kleriker spielen bin mal gespannt! Kommt sicherlich auch daher, dass der Kleriker im Moment sehr gut zu spielen ist guter dmg und Kettenrüstung mit Schild... 

Würde diesmal eigentlich auch gerne nen Tank spielen, aber ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass dieser im PvP nichts "reißt" soll heißen, dass er stumpf links liegen gelassen wird! Hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht! Nach dem Motto: "Warum soll ich auf dieser Blechbüchse rum kloppen, die ich eh nicht down bekomme, der mir aber auch nichts anhaben kann, da geh ich lieber auf den Stoffi dem mir verdammt viel aua macht".


----------



## Tonkra (13. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Jaaaa, Heiler sind so eine Sache. Habe bisher in jedem Spiel einen gespielt. Wie schon gesagt, mit dem Heiler steht und fällt der Erfolg der Gruppe.
> Was mich jetzt allerdings bei Aion abschreckt einen Heiler zu spielen, ist die Tatsache dass Aion ein PvP Spiel ist. Klar es gibt ein parr PvE Instanzen und auch im PvP ist ein Heiler überlebenswichtig, aber naja. Habe es schon damals in WAR bereut einen Runnenpriester zu spielen. Da fehlt irgendwie das Gefühl etwas tun zu können wenn plötzlich ein gegner an dir hängt.




Der kleriker macht doch mal wohl wesentlich mehr schaden als ein runenmeister in warhammer.. ;O er hat die standartsmites.. instant blitze+stunn und das fire and forget Kristallpet welches fokusschaden am gegner macht? zudem hat der kleri auch leichte nahkampfattacken.

Der kleriker kann schon offensiv gespielt werden.. dir ist schon bewusst, dass er im rvr im 1vs1 eine der stärksten klassen ist? Oo (zumindest momentan noch)
Und AION ist wesentlich mehr ein pvm spiel als es warhammer ist... in AION hast du schon ab lv 18 gruppenspiel, durch die missionen. im highend gibt es dann die high level gruppeninstanzen, mit raidbossen pipapo. und im rvr brauchts auch heiler.
Und der kleriker hält mit plattenrüstung auch viel mehr aus als der runi in WAR

Hier ein cleric Assa rvr video:

Cleric + Assa RVR


----------



## wowfighter (13. Juli 2009)

bin grade die Grafik im login screen am einstellen kann mir einer verraten was der "Bloom Effect" ist?^^


----------



## Bjarni (13. Juli 2009)

Der Bloom EfFect ist so doof wie es klingt, schöner leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (13. Juli 2009)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Der Bloom EfFect ist so doof wie es klingt, schöner leuchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx dann lass ich den aus unnötig^^


----------



## Kizna (13. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> thx dann lass ich den aus unnötig^^



Ich würde mal sagen Runde zwei.

Wenn du auf Seite 32 in diesen Threat gehst wirst du einen schönen Vergleich zwischen den einzelnen Bloom Effekten finden.


----------



## wowfighter (13. Juli 2009)

ah sry übersehen^^
was muss man denn eigtl einstellen das man die atacken intensiv sieht?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Zum Thema Heiler! Ich hab auch immer einen gespielt! Mochte es "begehrt" zu sein, weil es so wenige davon gibt und zudem noch ne wichtige Rolle zu spielen! Bei Aion hab ich jetzt aber schon von sooo vielen gehört, dass sie einen Kleriker spielen bin mal gespannt! Kommt sicherlich auch daher, dass der Kleriker im Moment sehr gut zu spielen ist guter dmg und Kettenrüstung mit Schild...
> 
> Würde diesmal eigentlich auch gerne nen Tank spielen, aber ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass dieser im PvP nichts "reißt" soll heißen, dass er stumpf links liegen gelassen wird! Hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht! Nach dem Motto: "Warum soll ich auf dieser Blechbüchse rum kloppen, die ich eh nicht down bekomme, der mir aber auch nichts anhaben kann, da geh ich lieber auf den Stoffi dem mir verdammt viel aua macht".



Ich hab einen Heiler gespielt, weil der Paladin irgendwie zu mir passt- meine RL Freunde (die auch zockten) meinten auch oft- die Geschichte vom Paladin, und wie sie sich in den Geschichten geben, passen teilweise zu mir *grins*

Nix reißen... Blechbüchse... geht nicht down und macht nix- du hast bestimmt Vergelter in Classic Zeiten gespielt, was? *fg*


Naja, ich denke, viele sagen zu Anfang, sie spielen einen Heiler- und dann trennt sich nach der Zeit der Spreu vom Weizen. Entweder ist es...
...langweilig, immer nur ein paar Tasten zu drücken.
...zu anstrengend, die ganze Zeit so aufmerksam zu sein.
...sieht es nach zu wenig aus.
...ist nicht ansprechend.
oder es kostet zu viel Zeit, dass heilen zu lernen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Juli 2009)

heiler die heiler spielen um einfach nur "begehrt" zu sein, sind meist auch keine guten heiler..heiler die einfach aus heilerfetisch heiler spielen, sind die besten heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

Quest frage: Auf asmodier seite gibt es die level 18 mission quest: Reconstructing Impetusium dort muss man "three objects of Umkata" finden...leider weiß ich absolut nicht bei welchen mobs diese drei artefakte droppen sollen...irgendwer ne ahnung?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Quest frage: Auf asmodier seite gibt es die level 18 mission quest: Reconstructing Impetusium dort muss man "three objects of Umkata" finden...leider weiß ich absolut nicht bei welchen mobs diese drei artefakte droppen sollen...irgendwer ne ahnung?



dieser knoche etc.?

Eines in im Kolluseum, einer droopt bei den Leibwächtern und das letzte weis ich leider selbst nimmer so genau.
Klick einfach mal im questlog auf die items, da steht mehr dann wos die jeweils gibt^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> dieser knoche etc.?
> 
> Eines in im Kolluseum, einer droopt bei den Leibwächtern und das letzte weis ich leider selbst nimmer so genau.
> Klick einfach mal im questlog auf die items, da steht mehr dann wos die jeweils gibt^^


 steht bei der quest leider nicht dabei und deine beschreibung war n bissl ungenau^^...x.x


----------



## Virthu (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Quest frage: Auf asmodier seite gibt es die level 18 mission quest: Reconstructing Impetusium dort muss man "three objects of Umkata" finden...leider weiß ich absolut nicht bei welchen mobs diese drei artefakte droppen sollen...irgendwer ne ahnung?


im questlog durch die blau hervorgehobenen begriffe durchcklicken - da wird es stehen, welche mobs sie haben, vermutlich sogar mit dem ort etc.


----------



## Skymek (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Quest frage: Auf asmodier seite gibt es die level 18 mission quest: Reconstructing Impetusium dort muss man "three objects of Umkata" finden...leider weiß ich absolut nicht bei welchen mobs diese drei artefakte droppen sollen...irgendwer ne ahnung?



das wird dir eigentlich in dem folgendem Vid gezeigt ;D aber zur Hilfe : das eine lassen diese Windeles (Hunde da im Gebiet) fallen, das Zweite findest du in einer Truhe dort in dem Gebiet auf dem Außenring und die Dritte halt bei den Mobs da im Elite gebiet so wie ich das gesehn hab (soweit war ich noch nicht xD)


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> heiler die heiler spielen um einfach nur "begehrt" zu sein, sind meist auch keine guten heiler..heiler die einfach aus heilerfetisch heiler spielen, sind die besten heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muha, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte in WoW alle 4 Heilerklassen gespielt, Heilpala auf 70, Disziplin-Heilig-Priester auf 68 und Druide/Schamane auf 80.
Heiler aus Leidenschafft, weil's keine Leiden schafft!

Ich finde es lustig, dass einige Kleriker spielen wollen, weil der im PvP relativ gut sein soll und auch angemessenen Schaden macht.
Der Kleriker hat 3 große Probleme im PvP: Der Schaden wird erst angemessen, wenn man ausreichend auf Magic Boosting Power setzt und damit defensive Attribute vernachlässigt. Dazu kommt noch, dass er nahezu 0 "Magical Accuracy" hat, d.h. entweder muss er auf Magic Boosting Power verzichten und Magical Accuracy sockeln oder er macht an jemanden, der ein bisschen "Magic Res" gesockelt hat, so gut wie überhaupt keinen Schaden mehr (abgesehen davon, dass die Items an sich das auch schon haben). Und zu guter Letzt können zwar alle Klassen ihren Schaden über Attribute erhöhen, der Kleriker (und auch der Kantor) die Heilung aber nicht. Egal ob man frisch auf 50 ist oder die beste Abyss-Rüstung voll gesockelt trägt, die Heilung bleibt gleich.

Ich würde den Kleriker nur denen empfehlen, die Heiler aus Leidenschafft sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (13. Juli 2009)

Richtig, 2 Sachen sind einfach und eins mit Grp zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man bei der Q auch sagen muss....wenn du den Typen dann beschwörst achte peinlichst genau auf die Umgebung dass da ja kein anderer Spieler steht.
Bei mir wars so dass mir welche nur helfen wollten (sah so aus) und die haben den Mob dann leider getaggt und die Gegenstände waren natürlich auch weg....also nochmal holen das Gedöns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

Hm, Heilung skaliert mit Equip garnicht oO? Seltsam..naja wird sicher wenn neues Equip kommt mal geändert...


----------



## Pitagoras (13. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> heiler die heiler spielen um einfach nur "begehrt" zu sein, sind meist auch keine guten heiler..heiler die einfach aus heilerfetisch heiler spielen, sind die besten heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tanks sind auch begehrt ^^...

Und ich kenne ein paar von der sorte "ich spiele Heiler, weil ich da wenigstens mitgenommen werde"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich spiele Heiler aus Berufung, ich mag den stress wenn plözlich alle auf die Mütze bekommen und man blitzschnell reagieren muss, damit keiner verreckt.


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, Heilung skaliert mit Equip garnicht oO? Seltsam..naja wird sicher wenn neues Equip kommt mal geändert...



Die PvP-Balance kann man so leichter aufrecht halten und PvE-Encounter kann man so schwierig gestalten, ohne dass es nur auf's Equipment ankommt. Ich finde das nicht schlecht, obwohl ich selbst Kleriker spielen werde.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juli 2009)

Pitagoras schrieb:


> Tanks sind auch begehrt ^^...
> 
> Und ich kenne ein paar von der sorte "ich spiele Heiler, weil ich da wenigstens mitgenommen werde"
> 
> ...



DD sein ist auch Stress, man muss auf Aggro achten, CCs beachten und Cooldowns gezielt einsetzen. Aber wenn wirs verkacken stibrt keiner ;D


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> DD sein ist auch Stress, man muss auf Aggro achten, CCs beachten und Cooldowns gezielt einsetzen. Aber wenn wirs verkacken stibrt keiner ;D


Oh, es werden schon die ersten DPS-Instanzen eingebaut. Eine, die mit 1.5 kommt, muss man in 4 Stunden durch haben, sonst verschwindet der letzte Boss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dem Sinne: Es stirbt keiner, richtig. Kein wichtiger Boss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (13. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, Heilung skaliert mit Equip garnicht oO? Seltsam..naja wird sicher wenn neues Equip kommt mal geändert...



nur mit den Skills, sprich lvl, oder wie? warum sockelt man denn dann die Manastones etc?


----------



## Pitagoras (13. Juli 2009)

Naja, DDs habens leichter ^^ meistens ein Ziel , vill. eines im Fokus. Dann nur noch druff holzen und vielleich mal nach CCn. 

Als Heiler musst auf alles achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit den Aggroschleudern rechnen die gerne mal nen Mob tanken wollen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> nur mit den Skills, sprich lvl, oder wie? warum sockelt man denn dann die Manastones etc?



Um die Zauberzeit zu verringern, die Aggro zu verringern (kommt beides mit 1.5), um die Def zu verbessern, den Schaden aufzuwerten...

Es gibt viel mehr als nur die direkte Erhöhung des Schadens und der Heilung.


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Um die Zauberzeit zu verringern, die Aggro zu verringern (kommt beides mit 1.5), um die Def zu verbessern, den Schaden aufzuwerten...
> 
> Es gibt viel mehr als nur die direkte Erhöhung des Schadens und der Heilung.



http://toastercrush.com/gemstones/ ist ein netter Kalkulator für Manastones mit direkter sicht auf die auswirkung des chars.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Die PvP-Balance kann man so leichter aufrecht halten und PvE-Encounter kann man so schwierig gestalten, ohne dass es nur auf's Equipment ankommt. Ich finde das nicht schlecht, obwohl ich selbst Kleriker spielen werde.



Ok, mit Ausrüstung habe ich micht nicht auseinander gesetzt (ich will story in einem Game und achte meist weniger auf den genauen Endgame Content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber, wird es nicht "gefährlich" wenn es darauf hinausläuft, dass die DDs mehr Schaden anrichten können, hingegen die Heiler nicht mehr heilen können- oder, soweit ich das verstanden hab, gibt es stattdessen einen allgemeinen Wert, der den erhaltenen Schaden verringert?



LiangZhou schrieb:


> DD sein ist auch Stress, man muss auf Aggro achten, CCs beachten und Cooldowns gezielt einsetzen. Aber wenn wirs verkacken stibrt keiner ;D



Also, in WoW definitiv nicht- wie es in AION ist, weiß ich nicht :/

Aber du hast mich direkt zu einer anderen Frage gebracht- wie ist es denn mit CCs in AION? Gibt es sie und werden sie auch gebraucht?


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ok, mit Ausrüstung habe ich micht nicht auseinander gesetzt (ich will story in einem Game und achte meist weniger auf den genauen Endgame Content
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



CCs sind schon recht nützlich, gerade Humaniode Mobs haben den drang wegzulaufen und alles an mobs einzusammeln was kommt. Und da viele bei mehr als 1 add tot sind, sind ccs schon recht nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (13. Juli 2009)

Geben tut es sie auf jeden Fall. Und da von den verschiedensten Spielern gesagt wurde, dass man jeder Ass aus dem Ärmel schütteln muss um gut zu sein, denke ich auch dass diese 100% wichtig sind.


----------



## Randor2 (13. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Aber du hast mich direkt zu einer anderen Frage gebracht- wie ist es denn mit CCs in AION? Gibt es sie und werden sie auch gebraucht?



Also mit meiner Zauberin hab ich die CCs (Root / Sleep / Knockback / Stun) gerne genutzt...Ab 2 Gegnern is es sowieso Pflicht und mit mehr wirds echt ungemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vondaher is das schon ziemlich fordernd und genau richtig so.


----------



## Tonkra (13. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Aber du hast mich direkt zu einer anderen Frage gebracht- wie ist es denn mit CCs in AION? Gibt es sie und werden sie auch gebraucht?




Also in AION gibt es einige arten von CrowdControl:

- Single sleep
- single root
- snare
- AE snare
- stun
- knockdown

Soweit ich weiß ist der einzige AE im CC bereich der AE snare vom Spiritmaster.. korrigiert mich, wenn der sorc später so etwas wie AE sleep bekommt.
und vielfältigste debuffs.

Einige Nahkampfklassen (gladi, templer) haben die chance Gegner niederzustrecken (knockdown) mit einigen waffenskills.

genutzt werden diese auf jedenfall.. ich weiß allerdings nicht wie es mit version 1.5. aussieht.. da kommen wohl poitions gegen sleep und root (mit reuse-timer) usw. hinzu.
was für tanks und nahkampfklassen im rvr nicht so unwichtig ist.


----------



## Balaneth (13. Juli 2009)

AE Snare im Sinne von Festhalten hat nicht der Spiritmaster sondern der Sorcerer und schimpft sich Frotnova.
Der AE CC vom Spiritmaster ist der bei dem Gegner in kleine Elementare verwandelt werden welche dann automatisch flüchten, und zwar meist in einer geraden Linie weg vom Spiritmaster.
Korregiert mich wenn ich da flasch liege.


----------



## Virthu (13. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist der einzige AE im CC bereich der AE snare vom Spiritmaster.



sorc hat ebenfalls einen aoe snare, nur als pbaoe und nicht gezielt, wie der spiri. dazu mit 1.5 anscheinend einen aoe stun als pbaoe.

aussedem fehlen noch single fear und aoe fear in der liste.

edit: der poster über mir sollte in die skillliste der spiris schauen :-) http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=1763


----------



## Peachum (13. Juli 2009)

hat schon jemand die beta gespielt und mit einem gladi probiert zu tanken, oder mit einem Kantor probiert zu heilen?
Würde gerne wissen, was da möglich ist.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die beta gespielt und mit einem gladi probiert zu tanken, oder mit einem Kantor probiert zu heilen?
> Würde gerne wissen, was da möglich ist.



Da die Beta bisher nur bis lvl 20 ging kann darüber niemand etwas wirklich stichhaltiges sagen, da keiner wirklich weiß wie es im Endgame aussieht..bis dahin wird aber auch ein Gladi tanken und ein Kantor heilen können..(zumindest einigermaßen, mit den beiden "richtigen" Klassen in der Position wird es aber sicher einfacher)


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Da die Beta bisher nur bis lvl 20 ging kann darüber niemand etwas wirklich stichhaltiges sagen, da keiner wirklich weiß wie es im Endgame aussieht..bis dahin wird aber auch ein Gladi tanken und ein Kantor heilen können..(zumindest einigermaßen, mit den beiden "richtigen" Klassen in der Position wird es aber sicher einfacher)



Pah. Wer will es schon einfach, Umwege sind noch immer lustiger ^^

Zumindest wenn man keinen von den richtigen Klassen ran bekommt.

Mich würde es aber trotzdem mal interessieren wie sich der Kantor im Endgame spielt, vllt kann einer der China Spieler was darüber erzählen.


----------



## Quaterman_90 (13. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich vollkommen vernarrt in dieses Spiel bin, möchte ich nun gerne in Erfahrung bringen, ob es auf meinem Rechner auch läuft ^^

Hier meine Daten: 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 2,61 Ghz
2 Gb Ram 
G-Force 8800 GT 512 Mb

Hoffe nun, dass ihr mir eine positive Rückmeldung geben könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

Quaterman_90 schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 2,61 Ghz
> 2 Gb Ram
> G-Force 8800 GT 512 Mb



Reicht vollkommen aus, vl etwas mehr RAM aber die 2GB passen zum Rest...


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Pah. Wer will es schon einfach, Umwege sind noch immer lustiger ^^
> 
> Zumindest wenn man keinen von den richtigen Klassen ran bekommt.
> 
> Mich würde es aber trotzdem mal interessieren wie sich der Kantor im Endgame spielt, vllt kann einer der China Spieler was darüber erzählen.



Kantor is defintiv kein Heiler so wie ich es mitbekommen habe. Der Kleriker wird und bleibt Mainhealer, der Kantor kann diesen nicht ersetzen, nur dem Kleriker insgesamt die Arbeit etwas vereinfachen, indem er auf sich selbst und Gruppenmitglieder ab und zu nen Hot wirft, was aber eigentlich nicht nötig ist, da der Kantor allein durch seine präsenz dem Kleriker das leben mit seinen Buffs einfacher macht (+Parry, + magiedeff, +physdef, etc)


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kantor is defintiv kein Heiler so wie ich es mitbekommen habe. Der Kleriker wird und bleibt Mainhealer, der Kantor kann diesen nicht ersetzen, nur dem Kleriker insgesamt die Arbeit etwas vereinfachen, indem er auf sich selbst und Gruppenmitglieder ab und zu nen Hot wirft, was aber eigentlich nicht nötig ist, da der Kantor allein durch seine präsenz dem Kleriker das leben mit seinen Buffs einfacher macht (+Parry, + magiedeff, +physdef, etc)



Also wirklich nur reiner Supporter und nixe sowas wie ein Aushilfsheiler ? na dann.

Dann gibt es ja nur eine Klasse die wirklich als Heiler zu gebrauchen ist, hoffe mal das dies nicht zu extremen Heilermangel führen wirdt :X


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

gibt es infos dazu wie sich jeder einzlene wert auf meinen char prozentual auswirkt? magic boosting power usw usw ?


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> gibt es infos dazu wie sich jeder einzlene wert auf meinen char prozentual auswirkt? magic boosting power usw usw ?



also 12 Magic Boosting Power entspricht 1% höheren Zauberschaden und +1 Attack, naja ist halt 1 Angriff mehr. Der Rest, hmm mal noch rausfinden.

Edit: Parry: 10  = 1 %, Block: 10 = 1 %, Evade 10 = 1%, Physical Crit: 10 = 1%, Accuracy verringert die Chance auf Block/Parry/Evade.

Mehr später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> gibt es infos dazu wie sich jeder einzlene wert auf meinen char prozentual auswirkt? magic boosting power usw usw ?


Hihi ich schätze mal, wenn du dich durch die koreanischen Foren durcharbeitest wirst du was finden. Die spielen ja gerne mit Zahlen rum. Bloss die Übersetzung dürfte recht schwer werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Quaterman_90 schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 2,61 Ghz
> 2 Gb Ram
> G-Force 8800 GT 512 Mb



Geforce


----------



## Quaterman_90 (13. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Reicht vollkommen aus, vl etwas mehr RAM aber die 2GB passen zum Rest...




danke für die schnelle antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Geforce



Rechtschreibflames argh bitter. Ich denke es hat jeder verstanden um was es geht und die Thematik Computereignung war schon durch. Danke.


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> also 12 Magic Boosting Power entspricht 1% höheren Zauberschaden und +1 Attack, naja ist halt 1 Angriff mehr. Der Rest, hmm mal noch rausfinden.
> 
> Edit: Parry: 10  = 1 %, Block: 10 = 1 %, Evade 10 = 1%, Physical Crit: 10 = 1%, Accuracy verringert die Chance auf Block/Parry/Evade.
> 
> ...



Kannste so nicht sagen, ab einem bestimmten Punkt gibt es keine lineare Steigerung der Rate mehr.
Hier mal ein Zitat aus einem amerikanischen Forum über das bereits bestätigte verhalten zum Critwert:



> Value / Chance
> 
> 300 / 30.97%
> 320 / 31.68%
> ...


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kannste so nicht sagen, ab einem bestimmten Punkt gibt es keine lineare Steigerung der Rate mehr.
> Hier mal ein Zitat aus einem amerikanischen Forum über das bereits bestätigte verhalten zum Critwert:



Das ist sehr gut zu wissen, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ähm ist diese Steigerung nur bei der kritischen Trefferwertung so oder auch bei anderen Werten? Oder weißt du es nur von der Crit-Rate?

Edit sagt: Alles klar, heißt also, wenn ein Templer 500 Block hat und ich 300 Accuracy, dann blockt er zu 20%, will er aber zu 50% blocken, brauch er nicht 800 Block sondern 860 Block, alles klar.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Juli 2009)

Öhm Leute?
Gibt es irgendwo wieder Betakeys für das 4 Wochenende zu gewinnen?


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut zu wissen, vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schau mal hier rein: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/mechanic-analysis/ 
Da gibt es einige die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen, aber aufpassen, viel von dem was die schreiben ist Kategorischer bockmist. Viele machen es sich zu einfach, indem sie sagen: Wert X- Wert Y = Wert Z. Man muss bei solchen berechnungen allerdings immer Gegnerlevel etc mit einrechnen. Also nicht alles glauben was dort steht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

Hm ok danke leute...hatte gedacht das es da schon offiziel bestätigte übersichtliche listen gibt...hoffentlich kommtd as noch^^.


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/mechanic-analysis/
> Da gibt es einige die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen, aber aufpassen, viel von dem was die schreiben ist Kategorischer bockmist. Viele machen es sich zu einfach, indem sie sagen: Wert X- Wert Y = Wert Z. Man muss bei solchen berechnungen allerdings immer Gegnerlevel etc mit einrechnen. Also nicht alles glauben was dort steht.



Jo da hatte ich ja reingeschaut, aber sehr verwirrend, da jeder was Neues sagt^^

http://aion.duowan.com/0904/104959323588.html

Hier z.B. ist ein Test mit einem Templer mit 1600, 1700 und 1800 Block und da ist z.B. einmal 300 Accuracy weniger als Block 30,5% blocken (bei 1700 Block und 1400 Accuracy), aber wiederum 300 Accuracy weniger als Block (bei 1800 Block und 1500 Accuracy) nurnoch 27,5 % blocken. Hmmm sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Skymek (13. Juli 2009)

Gibts denn dann auch ne möglichkeit die Werte ingame zusehn. Weil ich hab das in Errinnerung das man nur diese statischen Werte hat und damit kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Gibts denn dann auch ne möglichkeit die Werte ingame zusehn. Weil ich hab das in Errinnerung das man nur diese statischen Werte hat und damit kann ich nix anfangen.



Genau deswegen diskutieren wir ja, weil man sie ja nicht ingame sehen kann, wir gehen gerade nur von getesteten Werten aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (13. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Genau deswegen diskutieren wir ja, weil man sie ja nicht ingame sehen kann, wir gehen gerade nur von getesteten Werten aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is irgendwie etwas absurd. Ein System zu machen, was ähnlich dem von WoW ist , aber die Überprüfungsmöglichkeiten von Gw hat (wenn ich mal den Vergleich ziehe^^)

Da kommen mir die Rüssiverbesserungen (ka wie man das nennt, diese drauf zaubern) und Manastones wie Gimmicks vor -.-


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Das is irgendwie etwas absurd. Ein System zu machen, was ähnlich dem von WoW ist , aber die Überprüfungsmöglichkeiten von Gw hat (wenn ich mal den Vergleich ziehe^^)
> 
> Da kommen mir die Rüssiverbesserungen (ka wie man das nennt, diese drauf zaubern) und Manastones wie Gimmicks vor -.-



Ich denke, dass man auch diese im Laufe der Zeit herausfindet. Das Spiel ist ja immerhin noch nicht einmal richtig raus in Europa. Oder wusstest du Mitte 2005, wieviel Hit man als Magier gegen MC-Bosse braucht (wo es ja soviel Hit-items bis dahin gab^^) Und sowas wie Hitrating oder Critrating gabs ja zu Anfang von WoW schon garnicht (waren ja sofort in ganze % angezeigt), das kann man ja nicht vergleichen mit AION^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Öhm Leute?
> Gibt es irgendwo wieder Betakeys für das 4 Wochenende zu gewinnen?



Weiß dazu jemand was?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Rechtschreibflames argh bitter. Ich denke es hat jeder verstanden um was es geht und die Thematik Computereignung war schon durch. Danke.



war auch kein flam wollte nur zeig wie man es schreibt das er nächstes mal keinen fehler macht.


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weiß dazu jemand was?



Schaut mal hier, immerhin 10^^

http://aion.gamona.de/


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich als Zahlen freak, der gern das absolute maximum aus seinem char raus holen will, trotzdem über eine art spreadsheet für den sorcerer freuen...wenn ich meinen char auf max habe, werd ich mich da mal dran setzen.


----------



## Sin (13. Juli 2009)

Ne, damit musste am besten früher anfangen, am besten lvl 40+ und dann jedes level nen bestimmten mob töten und die differenzen ausrechnen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

noch ne frage: gibt es eine art "isignie" oder "pvp trinket" im späteren spielverlauf? denn ich habe mit meinem level 22 sorcerer bereits 4 CC fähigkeiten die ich so timen kann das ich meinen gegner zu 100 % im stun / snare / sleep / whatever habe ...währenddessen kann ich mich sogar reggen... ich hab selbst gegen melee klassen (beispielsweise gladiator etc.) die 4-5 level über meinem sind keine probleme, da diese sich nicht aus dem CC befreien können.

Mfg,
Maga


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> noch ne frage: gibt es eine art "isignie" oder "pvp trinket" im späteren spielverlauf? denn ich habe mit meinem level 22 sorcerer bereits 4 CC fähigkeiten die ich so timen kann das ich meinen gegner zu 100 % im stun / snare / sleep / whatever habe ...währenddessen kann ich mich sogar reggen... ich hab selbst gegen melee klassen (beispielsweise gladiator etc.) die 4-5 level über meinem sind keine probleme, da diese sich nicht aus dem CC befreien können.


Es gibt Tränke, die den Anwender von bestimmten Effekten befreien können.
Assassinen können sich später außerdem zu dir teleportieren, Templer dich zu sich ranziehen.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Juli 2009)

Also mir gingen die zahlen schon immer am arsch vorbei.
Würde ich mich um all diese berechnungen kümmern würden sie mir das ganze Spielerlebnis kaputt machen. 
Ich schau einfach was ich noch an manasteinen gebrauchen könnte und sockel sie dann. Ich versetz mich lieber
in die rolle meines Charakters und will nicht berechnen wie er zur ultimativen Waffe wird. Die wird er schon wenn ich 
ihn gut genug spiele.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also mir gingen die zahlen schon immer am arsch vorbei.
> Würde ich mich um all diese berechnungen kümmern würden sie mir das ganze Spielerlebnis kaputt machen.
> Ich schau einfach was ich noch an manasteinen gebrauchen könnte und sockel sie dann. Ich versetz mich lieber
> in die rolle meines Charakters und will nicht berechnen wie er zur ultimativen Waffe wird. Die wird er schon wenn ich
> ihn gut genug spiele.^^




jaja so hab ich auch mal gedacht..bis ich mich entscheiden musst, ob ich in WoW nu haste oder +heal sockel, oder doch lieber mp5?...da war die illusion dahin........

man kann aber natürlich sich selbst treu bleiben und ungefair so wie du beschrieben hast durchs spiel rumgurken =>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kann aber natürlich sich selbst treu bleiben und ungefair so wie du beschrieben hast durchs spiel rumgurken =>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo werd ich auch machen.
Und alle anderen Leute die ich kenne machen das auch so oO


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

Hab heute meine Kiste neu aufgesetzt und ziehe grade Aion..mit 2500KbS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Nc Soft Server ftw! habe noch nie so schnell was gezogen hrhr. Nicht ganz 40Min für über 5 GB...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Kiste neu aufgesetzt und ziehe grade Aion..mit 2500KbS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 den beta client fürs 4te event? wo gibts den?^^... mal so nebenbei gefragt


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> den beta client fürs 4te event? wo gibts den?^^... mal so nebenbei gefragt



Einfach über Accountverwaltung den Launcher ziehen..wenn du nen Key hast, in der E-Mail steht auch der Link.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Einfach über Accountverwaltung den Launcher ziehen..wenn du nen Key hast, in der E-Mail steht auch der Link.


ja hab den key noch nit..bei amazon vorbestellt und die senden ja erst 1-2 tage vorher..daher befürchte ich, dass dann viele gleichzeitig laden und es ewig dauert..

irgendwo anders noch download bar?


----------



## Kangrim (14. Juli 2009)

Kann ich nciht einfach meine jetzige version updaten? Ich hab noch die Beta Event 3 version.


----------



## Duath (14. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kann ich nciht einfach meine jetzige version updaten? Ich hab noch die Beta Event 3 version.


Es steht nicht mal fest, ob es überhaupt ein Update von der vorherigen Version auf eine neuere gibt, nur dass wohl 5 weitere level freigeschaltet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. Juli 2009)

Auf http://www.aion-germany.de könnt ihr noch 10 weitere Beta-Keys gewinnen.

Achso, und hier auch noch. http://www.aion-daily.de/2009/07/13/gewinnt-10-beta-keys/


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man auch diese im Laufe der Zeit herausfindet. Das Spiel ist ja immerhin noch nicht einmal richtig raus in Europa. Oder wusstest du Mitte 2005, wieviel Hit man als Magier gegen MC-Bosse braucht (wo es ja soviel Hit-items bis dahin gab^^) Und sowas wie Hitrating oder Critrating gabs ja zu Anfang von WoW schon garnicht (waren ja sofort in ganze % angezeigt), das kann man ja nicht vergleichen mit AION^^



Zu MC Zeiten also WoW Classic gab es den Hitwert noch gar nicht! Das kam erst später dazu! 

Ich finde es zumindest wichtig, dass man ungefähr weiß, was die Stats machen nicht so wie bei AoC wo es egal war ob man sie hat oder nicht...


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Zu MC Zeiten also WoW Classic gab es den Hitwert noch gar nicht! Das kam erst später dazu!



Wenn du von allgemein WoW Classic redest muss ich dir leider widersprechen, wir Priester mussten damals sogar Hit-Eqiup sammeln für die Übernahme der Adds bei Razuvious 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist ja auch egal, das mit der Werteberechnung wird mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch gehen. Nur mal sehen ob es auch eine Aggro-Berechnung geben wird, denn das Thema Aufmerksamkeit von Gegner ist doch ganz anders als in WoW etc.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Wenn du von allgemein WoW Classic redest muss ich dir leider widersprechen, wir Priester mussten damals sogar Hit-Eqiup sammeln für die Übernahme der Adds bei Razuvious
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich mein classic also noch vor BC! Und da gab es auf den Items noch keine Trefferwertung! Hab gerade die Sets nochmal durchgeschaut, da fing es gerade so langsam mit Zaubermacht bzw. Damals noch +Heilung bzw. +Zauberschaden an!


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also ich mein classic also noch vor BC! Und da gab es auf den Items noch keine Trefferwertung! Hab gerade die Sets nochmal durchgeschaut, da fing es gerade so langsam mit Zaubermacht bzw. Damals noch +Heilung bzw. +Zauberschaden an!



Es gab Hit Items zu Classic Zeiten. Allerdings waren das keine Sets sondern blaue Drops aus Strat, Scholo und Co. Genauso musste man zu Classic Zeiten Giftresie farmen um in AQ 40 weiter zu kommen und Giftresie gab es auch nicht auf Sets sondern nur vereinzelt in Mauradon, Quest und random Drops.


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. Juli 2009)

Nur so als Beispiel bei Nefarian: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19379

Da stand damals noch "Erhöht die Trefferwertung um 2%" dran, aber ist ja auch egal, wir unterhalten uns ja nicht über WoW sondern über AION, nicht wahr?^^


----------



## NickSilver (14. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es steht nicht mal fest, ob es überhaupt ein Update von der vorherigen Version auf eine neuere gibt, nur dass wohl 5 weitere level freigeschaltet werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also kann ich die Version, die ich über den Launcher schon geladen hab, um mir Wartezeit zu ersparen, behalten? Ich fang nämlich mit dem nächsten WE erst an und habs halt schon früher geladen. Nur wenn ich nochmal alles ganz neu laden müsste wär ja blöd.


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Also kann ich die Version, die ich über den Launcher schon geladen hab, um mir Wartezeit zu ersparen, behalten? Ich fang nämlich mit dem nächsten WE erst an und habs halt schon früher geladen. Nur wenn ich nochmal alles ganz neu laden müsste wär ja blöd.



Ja du kannst sie behalten. Wenn überhaupt dann wird nur geupdatet und nicht gleich eine neue Version rausgehauen.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

Hab grad ne E-Mail bekommen



> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T_T


Kommt mir vor als ob NCSoft einen Rückzieher macht :-O


----------



## NickSilver (14. Juli 2009)

Wieso rückzieher? Nur weil sie die CE als etwas ganz besonderes haben wollen?
Ich find sone CE ist unnötiger Schnickschnack, von daher ist es mir egal^^
Aber wieso sollten sie nen Rückzieher machen,wenn sie sehen, dass die CE auf Vorbestellung weg geht wie warme Semmel?


----------



## Eredon (14. Juli 2009)

Die werden einfach ihr Limit an CEs erreicht haben, es gab bzw gibt sicherlich genug Leute die diese Variante bestellt haben.


----------



## jay390 (14. Juli 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, wohl eher, dass NCsoft die CE limitiert, dass nicht jeder diese hat. Wär denkbar. Aber mir reicht die normale Version. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da war ich wohl zu langsam, ihr habt natürlich recht *nach oben guck*


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn man so drastisch die Menge der CE verkürzt könnte es ja sein das NC selbst von geringer Resonanz ausgeht und somit, falls es zum Flop wird, die Schäden verringert.


----------



## Ayaril (14. Juli 2009)

Von wo ist die Email denn, wenn ich fragen darf?
Also irgendiwe kommt mir das eher so vor, als ob der Shop zuviele CE's angeboten hat und nun erst die tatsächliche Stückzahl bekommen hat, die sie tatsächlich verkaufen dürfen....


----------



## Skymek (14. Juli 2009)

von hier laut Google http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Mark+Rehm


----------



## Balaneth (14. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Von wo ist die Email denn, wenn ich fragen darf?
> Also irgendiwe kommt mir das eher so vor, als ob der Shop zuviele CE's angeboten hat und nun erst die tatsächliche Stückzahl bekommen hat, die sie tatsächlich verkaufen dürfen....



Mir kommt es genauso vor. NCsoft will ihre Ware ja schließlich verkaufen und nicht einbehalten.
Ansonsten wird NCsoft jediglich die Anzahl CEs umverteilt haben, sodass die welche an den Shop gehen sollten beispielsweise bei Amazon oder so landen.


----------



## jay390 (14. Juli 2009)

Warscheinlich hat NCsoft nur die CEs von diesem einen Shop um 90% reduziert, weil sie dort halt nicht so gut gehen, ich kenn das Geschäft, ist recht klein. Die 90% werden halt von NCs wo anders (Mediamarkt, Amazon ...) angeboten. Amazon hat zb keine CS mehr im Angebot, alle schon leer, wollt ich gestern bestellen, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (14. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man so drastisch die Menge der CE verkürzt könnte es ja sein das NC selbst von geringer Resonanz ausgeht und somit, falls es zum Flop wird, die Schäden verringert.




so ein qutasch, was hat das dmit zu tun? ob jetzt nun ne standartversion mehr verkauft wird oder alle CE's ausverkauft sind.. das hat nichts mit "schaden verringerung" zu tun.. sondern damit, dass amazon einen fehler in ihrer kalkulation hatten was ihre stückmenge anbelangte..

der fehler ist amazon.de anzukreiden nicht NCSoft.




jay390 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hat NCsoft nur die CEs von diesem einen Shop um 90% reduziert, weil sie dort halt nicht so gut gehen, ich kenn das Geschäft ist recht klein. Die 90% werden halt von NCs wo anders (Mediamarkt, Amazon ...) angeboten. Amazon hat zb keine CS mehr im Angebot, alle schon leer, wollt ich gestern bestellen, aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil die CE's bei amazon.de nicht so gut verkauft werden? diese waren nach kurzer zeit ausverkauft ;XD
denke auch dass diese 90% an media markt und co. gehen werden. Denn mediamarkt und co. haben sich beschwert, dass das größte kontingent an amazon rausging.. während die offline läden wie mediamarkt und Gamestop fast leer ausgingen.

Ich finde NCSoft hat viel zu wenige Collectors Editions begrenzt.. das entspricht in keinster weise der nachfrage.,
Online ist die CE nach wenigen monaten ausverkauft gewesen, wie kann man da von wenig nachfrage und flopp reden? ;XD

komische logik von den leuten hier..



Das kontingent wurde ledeglich umverlagert... amazon hatte einen zu großen anteil an den Collectors Editionen. da wurde nichts gekürzt, es wird immernoch die gleiche stückzahl sein.


----------



## jay390 (14. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ...
> weil die CE's bei amazon.de nicht so gut verkauft werden? diese waren nach kurzer zeit ausverkauft ;XD
> denke auch dass diese 90% an media markt und co. gehen werden. Denn mediamarkt und co. haben sich beschwert, dass das größte kontingent an amazon rausging.. während die offline läsen wie mediamarkt und Gamestop fast leer ausgingen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. *LiangZhou *hat eine Email von einem kleinen Shop in IBK bekommen, diese haben die CEs um 90% reduziert. Deshalb denke ich, dass NCsoft die 90% von diesem Shop z.B. Amazon zur Verfügung stellt, weil die ja gar keine mehr haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (14. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. *LiangZhou *hat eine Email von einem kleinen Shop in IBK bekommen, diese haben die CEs um 90% reduziert. Deshalb denke ich, dass NCsoft die 90% von diesem Shop z.B. Amazon zur Verfügung stellt, weil die ja gar keine mehr haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Shop hat aber auch keine mehr. Siehst anhand der Email ja, dass viele Vorbesteller bei dem Shop leer ausgehen.


----------



## jay390 (14. Juli 2009)

Ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich erst mal aufs WE wieder bissl testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ne frage: Wo kann ich Stigma steine kaufen? gibt es eine übersicht über alle sorcerer Stigma steine? gibt es die steine nur als quest belohnung? nur aus drops in isntanzen?
generell halt infos über sorcerer stigmas^^.


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. Juli 2009)

Bestelldatum: 31. Mai 2009
Ahh... ich bekomme meine zu 100%^^


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

Mir sind noch ein paar Fragen eingefallen:

1.) Mit welcher Version wird das Spiel am 20 September für die PreOrder Leute gespielt und woher bekommt man diese?

2.) Was wird eigentlich genau bei der Beta getestet? Dachte bisher die Lokalisierung, aber so wie ich das höre spielt hier jeder mit einem englischen Clienten...wird bloß die englische Lokalisierung stellvertretend für alles "Wessis" getestet?

3.) Sind eigentlich sowas wie Erweiterungen offiziell schon geplant? Wie steht NCSoft zur Erhöhung des Levelcaps?

4.) Woher bekommt man seine PvP Sets? Rang-, Marken oder Dropsystem? Oder irgendwas ganz verrücktes?^^

5.) Was muss man machen um Keeps einzunehmen? (Ich weiß die Beta war noch nicht im Abyss, aber vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem schon jemand was)


Vielen Dank   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (freue mich auf das Spiel)


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> 1.) Mit welcher Version wird das Spiel am 20 September für die PreOrder Leute gespielt und woher bekommt man diese?
> 2.) Was wird eigentlich genau bei der Beta getestet? Dachte bisher die Lokalisierung, aber so wie ich das höre spielt hier jeder mit einem englischen Clienten...wird bloß die englische Lokalisierung stellvertretend für alles "Wessis" getestet?
> 3.) Sind eigentlich sowas wie Erweiterungen offiziell schon geplant? Wie steht NCSoft zur Erhöhung des Levelcaps?
> 4.) Woher bekommt man seine PvP Sets? Rang-, Marken oder Dropsystem? Oder irgendwas ganz verrücktes?^^
> 5.) Was muss man machen um Keeps einzunehmen? (Ich weiß die Beta war noch nicht im Abyss, aber vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem schon jemand was)




1. Ist nicht genau bekannt, rein von der Logik her müsste die Open Beta Version 1,5 sein oder zumindest schon auf deutsch, dann fahren die Servwer kruz runter, un am nächsten Tag gehts mit der Preorder los (denke ich zumindest)
2. Was genau getestet wird wissen wohl die wenigstens^^, vl wie "gut" die Sounds etc ankommen..die Qeusttexte auf English ja auch nicht die fertig..warscheinlich dient die Beta einfach als Werbung, meiner Meinung nach zeugt das davon wie überzeugt NC Soft von dem Produkt ist (gibt ja kaum negative Stimmen bisher)
3. Offieziell ist nichts bekannt...für Lineage 2 gab es aber keine Ahnung wie viele Updates...Lineage 1 weiß ich nicht, lvl Cap wurde glaub in L2 mehrfach erhöht, dürfte auch in Aion so kommen.
4. Im Abyss für Punkte..die man aber leider auch durch die Mobs oder sogar manche Instanzen dort bekommt. Ob es in den Burgen etc was gibt keine Ahnung, meine im Abyss laufen auch ein paar WOrldbosse rum, vl dropen die Abyss Equip.
5. Keine Ahnung, Tor aufhauen und die Leute drinnen rauskloppen...viel mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jay390 (14. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Mir sind noch ein paar Fragen eingefallen:
> ...
> 2.) Was wird eigentlich genau bei der Beta getestet? Dachte bisher die Lokalisierung, aber so wie ich das höre spielt hier jeder mit einem englischen Clienten...wird bloß die englische Lokalisierung stellvertretend für alles "Wessis" getestet?
> ...



 Meiner Meinung nach ist der Begriff "Beta" hier sowieso eher falsch gewählt. Eigentlich sind dies mehr "Promo" Events und nicht wirkliche Beta Tests. Im Endeffekt durchlief das Spiel ja schon längst eine richtige Closed/Open Beta in Korea vor dem dortigen Release und seitdem wurden auch eifrig Fehler behoben. Ich glaub es wird hier halt einfach die Übersetzung getestet, geschaut ob die questtexte, emotes, usw stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

OK, dankeschön!
Wie ist den NCSofts Balance Politik? Ich hoffe nicht so extrem wie zB die Mythics  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> OK, dankeschön!
> Wie ist den NCSofts Balance Politik? Ich hoffe nicht so extrem wie zB die Mythics
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann dazu nichts sagen, Aion habe ich bisher kein PvP gemacht und beim lvln lässt sich über die Balance nicht wirklch urteilen.
Lineage2 habe ich nur auf Privatservern gespielt, dort wurde eh ständig selbst an allem möglichen rumgeschraubt oder war verbuggt...balancepatches kamen da glaub auch nie, wurde alles selbst reingestopft...war also nicht prall, wies aufm Offi aussieht keine Ahnung.

Wenn NC Soft auch für die Balance von Guild Wars zuständig ist...könnte sie sehr gut werden.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (14. Juli 2009)

Hiho. Hätte dann auch mal ne frage.

Und zwar hab ich jetzt öfters was von channels gelesen bis lv 10.
Wie soll man sich das vorstellen? Als alter WoW zocker kenn ich channel ja als Nachrichten kanal.
Was ich gelesen habe beschreibt aber das dies das leveln erleichtern soll bis 10 und danach alles offen ist wie in Wow.
Könnte mir einer das channeldings erklären? Klingt nach instanzierten gebiet.


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

Sind vom Prinzip instanzierte Gebiete um zu starken Andrang zu vermeiden. Trotzdem kann man zwischen den Channels wechseln um zB mit Freunden zu spielen.
Gabs in AoC glaube ich auch.


----------



## Smeal (14. Juli 2009)

Gibts bei RoM auch!


----------



## Balaneth (14. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Hiho. Hätte dann auch mal ne frage.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich jetzt öfters was von channels gelesen bis lv 10.
> Wie soll man sich das vorstellen? Als alter WoW zocker kenn ich channel ja als Nachrichten kanal.
> ...


Wie meine Vorredner bereits sagten ist es ähnlich wie in AoC, man hat dasselbe Gebiet mehrfach und kann frei zwischen ihnen wechseln.
Anzumerken möchte ich aber noch dass dieses System nicht bis Stufe 10 sondern bis 20 besteht.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (14. Juli 2009)

Achso. Dann danke ich für die antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (14. Juli 2009)

Hätte dann glatt noch mal ne frage.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem fliegen?
Kann ich ab 10 uneingeschränkt über alle Gebiete hinwegfliegen? Abgesehen von der dauer.
Oder giebts da einschränkungen.



antwort gekriegt


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Hätte dann glatt noch mal ne frage.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem fliegen?
> Kann ich ab 10 uneingeschränkt über alle Gebiete hinwegfliegen? Abgesehen von der dauer.
> Oder giebts da einschränkungen.



Also...
In vielen gebieten is das fliegen nicht möglich...
aber gleiten immer
kannst 60 sec lang fliegen, und danach wieder aufladen
gleiten gibts nen kleinen trick, wenn mans raushat is man richtig schön schnell dadurch... fliegen kannst du leider nur in manchen gebieten (und soweit ich hörte im gesamten abyss^^)
gleiten is der trick:
Nur nach Links und Rechts vorerst mal lenken nach 2x drücken der leertaste von was höherem runter^^
Nicht vorwärts lenken! sonst funkts ned so ganz^^
ansonsten kann man sich in der luft noch hier und dort bissl koordinieren mit vorwärts/rückwärts/links/rechts, aber immer nur relativ kurz...
einfach mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

Kann man eigentlich auch erst nach oben fliegen und wenn die Flugzeit dann vorbei ist gleiten? Oder stürtzt man dan gnadenlos ab?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch erst nach oben fliegen und wenn die Flugzeit dann vorbei ist gleiten? Oder stürtzt man dan gnadenlos ab?




öööhm, soweit ich weis, geht gleiten dann nimmer so gut^^
aber, wenn du weit genug oben bist, kannst du kurz vorm boden (wenns der cd zulässt^^) nochmal ausbreiten... hab das ausgiebig getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das macht echt saumäßig fun^^


----------



## Balaneth (14. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch erst nach oben fliegen und wenn die Flugzeit dann vorbei ist gleiten? Oder stürtzt man dan gnadenlos ab?



Dann stürzt man ab , da Gleiten auch Energie zum Aufrechterhalten der Flügel verzehrt. Zwar weniger als wenn man mit Flügelschlag manövriert aber dennoch.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (14. Juli 2009)

Kein uneingeschränktes fliegen? Schade. Aber wenichstens gleiten.
Trotzdem danke für die antworten.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juli 2009)

ok, hab mal selbst noch ne frage^^
Auf meinem eigentlichen PC kommt immernoch Error 114 bei gameguard...
Firewall aus, pc neugestartet, neu installiert etc.
sonst noch jmd ne idee?^^


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

Bei Vista als Admin starten (auch wenn du als Admin angemeldet bist)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bei Vista als Admin starten (auch wenn du als Admin angemeldet bist)



leider kein vista... hab xp... zudem auch versucht^^


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> leider kein vista... hab xp... zudem auch versucht^^



Bing, oder Google?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bing, oder Google?



soll ich mal versuchen?
ähm ja... über ne stunde mit beschäftigt ohne lösung^^


----------



## Ayaril (14. Juli 2009)

www.aionsource.com%2Fforum%2Fchina%2F14650-gameguard-error-114-a.html

Probiers mal hier. Da sind Leute mit dem selben Fehler. Irgendeiner wird ja hoffentlich ne Lösung haben. ^^
Hast du es mal probiert, wenn du den Gameguard-Ordner löschst und neu runterladen lässt? Hilft manchmal.
c:\program files\ncsoft\aion\bin32 ,da sollte er sein.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ok, hab mal selbst noch ne frage^^
> Auf meinem eigentlichen PC kommt immernoch Error 114 bei gameguard...
> Firewall aus, pc neugestartet, neu installiert etc.
> sonst noch jmd ne idee?^^


Hab das selbe.. und vorher erst gemerkt dass da 'Aion: North America' steht *_*
Sagt mir bitte nicht, dass ich umsonst 5GB runtergeladen hab weils die falsche Version ist xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juli 2009)

Die meisten hier spielen mit der US Version, musst nur den Launcher wieder auf Europa stellen beim starten mehr nicht.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Juli 2009)

Und wo mach ich das? *doof kuck*
:>

Hab bisher noch nichts dran eingestellt, einfach bei der erst besten Aion HP die ich gefunden hab runter geladen :x
Äh und kann mir doofen blinden Blondine bitte jemand einen Link posten, bei dem ich mich registrieren und den Key eingeben kann? ^.^


----------



## Brutal Templer (14. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und wo mach ich das? *doof kuck*
> :>
> 
> Hab bisher noch nichts dran eingestellt, einfach bei der erst besten Aion HP die ich gefunden hab runter geladen :x
> Äh und kann mir doofen blinden Blondine bitte jemand einen Link posten, bei dem ich mich registrieren und den Key eingeben kann? ^.^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

Ui ui ui, viele Fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ersteinmal stellst du deine Version beim Launcher oben Links unter Deitei/Einstellungen/Fortgeschritten um. bei Region auf Europa gehen, bei Sprach auf Deutsch (wird trotzdem Englisch bleiben also nicht wundern, ist aber dennoch Europa Version)

Den Link zum regestrieren müsste eigentlich bei deiner Mail dabei gewesen sein, ansonsten gehste auf http://eu.ncsoft.com/de/. Oben rechts ist das Account erstell fenster. Musst dir erstmal einen NC Account erstellen um den beta key eingeben zu können.

Falls du dann noch Probleme hast melde dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Juli 2009)

Danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm komisch, da stand es schon auf Europa und dennoch steht da Aion (North America).. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass ich am Freitag trotzdem spielen kann :<

So jetzt fehlt nur noch der Registierungslink ^.^


/e: Ha! Bis zum Einlogg Screen komm ich schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lag daran, dass ich Vista hab und nicht als Admin gestartet hab - wer sonst noch Error 114 und Vista hat, sollte das mal versuchen


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Danke schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 114 fehler ist normal ohne Vista Admin start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit deiner Version ist alles richtig. Du hast die US Version was auch ok ist. Der einzige Grund warum man diese auf Europa stellen muss ist wegen der Beta Keys. Die Codes funktionieren nur auf europäischen Servern und sonst versucht der Launcher mit den amerikanischen zu verbinden.


----------



## wowfighter (14. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Danke schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.du musst deine regionalseinstellungen auf deutsch/europa stellen sonst biste im falschen gateway.
2.erstell die nen master account auf der ncsoft seite da dann in der acc verwaltung den key eingeben fertig^^

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

Ahja ps noir: Hier wird beschrieben wie man innerhalb von 5 Minuten die US Version in eine EU Version umwandelt. 

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html


----------



## wowfighter (14. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ahja ps noir: Hier wird beschrieben wie man innerhalb von 5 Minuten die US Version in eine EU Version umwandelt.
> 
> http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html


nicht nur da auch hier im buffed forum es gibt nen sticky vom ncsoft amboss...


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> nicht nur da auch hier im buffed forum es gibt nen sticky vom ncsoft amboss...



Jain. In diesem Sticky steht nur das der Fehler, der es vielen Spieler unmöglich machte die EU Version zu laden behoben wurde. Vondaher Nein. Ja weil in diesen Sticky jemand anders darauf hinweist, dass es genau dazu einen Guid gibt wie man die US Version in eine EU Version umwandelt. Da die meisten Leute allerdings nicht über die erste Seite des Beitrages hinaus kommen kann es nie schaden ihn nochmal zu posten.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ahja ps *noir*: Hier wird beschrieben wie man innerhalb von 5 Minuten die US Version in eine EU Version umwandelt.
> 
> http://ww....


o.O

Aber Danke ^^


----------



## Kizna (14. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> o.O
> 
> Aber Danke ^^



Kein Problem. Ob es was bringt weis keiner, aber es kann nicht schaden auf der sicheren seite zu stehen.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Na jetzt steht das wenigstens Aion ohne North America 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: Ist das hier die offizielle Seite zum Account erstellen? 
http://eu.ncsoft.com/de/aion/


----------



## Brutal Templer (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na jetzt steht das wenigstens Aion ohne North America
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Juhu ^.^
So.. heut meld ich mich aber nicht mehr an.. mach ich lieber morgen in aller Ruhe 
Wünsche eine gute Nacht (:


----------



## Brutal Templer (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Juhu ^.^
> So.. heut meld ich mich aber nicht mehr an.. mach ich lieber morgen in aller Ruhe
> Wünsche eine gute Nacht (:



Nachti


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Kein uneingeschränktes fliegen? Schade. Aber wenichstens gleiten.
> Trotzdem danke für die antworten.



die anderen haben es ein wenig enttäöuschend erklärt:

Also du kannst im gesamten abysss ÜBERALL fliegen (ist die große PvP zone, die ca. 7 -8 x so groß ist wie das alterac tal^^..als verlgeich (steinigt mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)... auch kannst du in fast allen stützpunkten fliegen...im eigentlichem quest bereich ( der wenn man zugang zum abyss hat, nicht mehr sooo oft besucht wird) kannst du nicht fliegen. nur gleiten. Dennoch ist fliegen dein ständiger begleiter, es kommen immer und immer wieder zonen in denen du fliegen kannst auch in vielen quest gebieten.


----------



## Mähne (15. Juli 2009)

1. Warum ist mein Client auf chinesisch ingame? Ändert sich das sobald man einloggt und evtl. fehlende Patches runterlädt? Der Launcher selbst ist auf deutsch und europäische Region eingestellt.

2. Was ist das manchmal für ein wedelnder Streifen links an den weiblichen Charakteren auf dem Rücken?

3. Wieviele Leute braucht man um eine Gilde/Legion zu eröffnen?


----------



## Kangrim (15. Juli 2009)

Mähne schrieb:


> 1. Warum ist mein Client auf chinesisch ingame? Ändert sich das sobald man einloggt und evtl. fehlende Patches runterlädt? Der Launcher selbst ist auf deutsch und europäische Region eingestellt.
> 
> 2. Was ist das manchmal für ein wedelnder Streifen links an den weiblichen Charakteren auf dem Rücken?
> 
> 3. Wieviele Leute braucht man um eine Gilde/Legion zu eröffnen?




1. Keine Ahnung

2. Das wird wohl der schweif bei den Asmodiern sein oO

3. Soweit ich weiß nur dich und 12,000 Kinah


----------



## Zefion (15. Juli 2009)

1. Auch keine ahnung... wäre interessant zu wissen wo du denn deinen Client herhast...

2. könntest du damit vielleicht das Legions"cape" meinen?  Ansonsten  wären es wohl die Haare 

3. Da hat Kangrimm total recht. Du brauchst nur dich und 12k kinah zur Gründung


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Juli 2009)

Zefion schrieb:


> 1. Auch keine ahnung... wäre interessant zu wissen wo du denn deinen Client herhast...
> 
> 2. könntest du damit vielleicht das Legions"cape" meinen?  Ansonsten  wären es wohl die Haare
> 
> 3. Da hat Kangrimm total recht. Du brauchst nur dich und 12k kinah zur Gründung



Nr3 find ich persöhnlich bescheiden.
Ich sehe jetzt schon 1000 Mini Gilden.....
Ich finde es ne tolle lösung wenn man 6 in der gruppe haben müsste.
Und da sich denn alle versammeln under der Gruppen leiter macht auf wie in WAR.

Naja aber so schlimm ist es ja nicht..
Ich habe nur "angst" wegen gilden die sich dann seltsam nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juli 2009)

Die Gilden, die sich seltsam nennen hast du in jedem Spiel, da kannst du die Gildenkosten noch so hoch ansetzen.
Und immerhin ist es ja jedem selbst überlassen, was für einen Namen er über seinem Kopf stehen haben möchte.
Und das gute an den geringen Kosten ist, dass man sich schön wie in WoW wieder einen bankchar machen kann, den man zumüllen kann und wo man dann noch ein Legion Warehouse hat, was man auch noch zustopfen kann.

Weiß eigentlich einer, obs Neuerungen am Postsystem gab, sodass man mehrere Items mit einmal per Post schicken kann?


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Juli 2009)

naja aber auf gilden mit namen "DeineMutter" etc hab ich echt kein bock.
Und was meinnste was hier passieren wird...
Hoffendlich gibt es GM´s wo man sowas alles schnell melden kann.(auch bots etc)
Es werden jetzt schon SilkRoad Bots an AION angepasst.

Es gibt schon fasst 34 Aktive illegale AION server.#Riesige Communitys.
Auch ich habe mal geschaut.. ist genau so krass wie bei WOW nur das AION noch nicht mal da ist..
Das ist schon alles sehr krass.

Es fragen mich schon leute warum das so ist.. und ob man da mit machen kann wo wir die gilde auf machen.
So wie es aussiet sind wohl viele von F2P games, die nix zahlen wollen.

Und keiner macht was gegen die "privat" server.. sowas kotzt an.
Ich habe die Wow teile schon immer damals an Blizz gemeldet.
Aber die haben nix gemacht,selbst wenn die betreiber "spenden" bekommen haben bis zum abwinken...

Hoffendlich hat AION auch echt viele "richtige" spieler auf den Offi servern....
Langsam mach ich mir sorgen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahr das bei WOW damals vorm start auch so?!


----------



## Snowhawk (15. Juli 2009)

Du wirst in keinen MMO nur vernünftige Gildennamen finden. Ist leider so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Höchstens wenns mal wieder ein RP Server gibt bei dem auch WIRKLICH durchgegriffen wird.

Sogar in der ziemlich erwachsenen Eve Online Community fliegen ab und zu wunderliche Namen herum in noch wunderlicheren Corpnamen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur "angst" wegen gilden die sich dann seltsam nennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sagt der "Powerwave" gründer in einem fantasy MMO...-.-


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juli 2009)

Macht euch doch nicht schon vorher Gedanken wegen den sinnlosen Namen und den Bots.
Alles kann man in Aion nicht reglementieren, das funktioniert auch in anderen Spielen nicht.
Und wenn User XY seine Legion halt "Deine Mutter" nennen will, das ist das mehr oder weniger auch ihm überlassen.
Ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein GM was dagegen tun wird, weil es halt ne gewisse Meinungsfreiheit ist.
Was die Bots angeht, so wird man da sicher auch nie alle erwischen, aber wie sich gerade aus den aktuellen Meldungen wieder ablesen lässt, so versucht NCSoft zumindest dagegen anzugehen. Einige 1000 Acc wurden ja mittlerweile schon gebannt. Und die Privatserver gibts mittlerweiel eh bei jedem Spiel. Ich denke, da kann man zwar versuchen dagegen anzugehen, aber gänzlich erfolgreich wird man da wohl nie sein, schätz ich mal.




Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> sagt der "Powerwave" gründer in einem fantasy MMO...-.-



Ich habe soeben zutiefst gelacht, weil das genau mein Gedanke war. Da sollte man den Namen vielleicht mal überdenken, wenn einen sowas stört wie "Deine Mutter". ^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,
naja, zu WoW passt Powerwave allerdings recht gut... da gibt es sooo viele schöne Elemente, da passt das gut hinein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bankchars: Da brauch ich aber durch das Banksystem nicht (wie in WoW) keine eigene Gilde, sondern kann die Items in den Account-Slot packen oder hat sich das geändert? Ich hab das in Romans Video gesehen und fand das gut (gabs ja auch schon bei EQ2, sehr hilfreich). Bei WoW blieb nix anderes übrig als Post zu verwenden oder halt 'ne Gilde machen.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Macht euch doch nicht schon vorher Gedanken wegen den sinnlosen Namen und den Bots.
> Alles kann man in Aion nicht reglementieren, das funktioniert auch in anderen Spielen nicht.
> Und wenn User XY seine Legion halt "Deine Mutter" nennen will, das ist das mehr oder weniger auch ihm überlassen.
> Ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein GM was dagegen tun wird, weil es halt ne gewisse Meinungsfreiheit ist.
> Was die Bots angeht, so wird man da sicher auch nie alle erwischen, aber wie sich gerade aus den aktuellen Meldungen wieder ablesen lässt, so versucht NCSoft zumindest dagegen anzugehen. Einige 1000 Acc wurden ja mittlerweile schon gebannt. Und die Privatserver gibts mittlerweiel eh bei jedem Spiel. Ich denke, da kann man zwar versuchen dagegen anzugehen, aber gänzlich erfolgreich wird man da wohl nie sein, schätz ich mal.


 wobei ich privat server nicht unbedingt schlecht finde.
90% der spieler die ein MMO auf einem privatserver anfangen kommen spielen das spiel nachher auf offiziellen servern, so ist es jedenfalls bei WoW. Warum sollte eine Spielefirma dann sonderlich dagegen angehen? iss doch eine super test möglichkeit für neue spieler.


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juli 2009)

Die Accountslots sind gut und schön, aber waren selbst bei mir in der Beta schon vollgestopft und hatten keinen Platz mehr über. Deshalb ist ein Legion Warehouse schon ganz gut. ^^


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Die Accountslots sind gut und schön, aber waren selbst bei mir in der Beta schon vollgestopft und hatten keinen Platz mehr über. Deshalb ist ein Legion Warehouse schon ganz gut. ^^



Hmm ich stelle mir grade einen Haufen von Level 8 Caharkteren vor die Legionsnamen wie "Postbank" oder "Sparschrumpf" oder sonst was haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

kurze frage: hab mir gestern nen client runtergeladen. in der titelzeile steht "north america". ist das der falsche gewesen?

wenn ich jetzt das spiel starten will (hab noch kein key) kommen unleserliche zeichenfolgen als fehlermeldung.


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kurze frage: hab mir gestern nen client runtergeladen. in der titelzeile steht "north america". ist das der falsche gewesen?
> 
> wenn ich jetzt das spiel starten will (hab noch kein key) kommen unleserliche zeichenfolgen als fehlermeldung.



Also North America ist im groben nicht falsch. Du musst einfach nur oben links beim Launcher unter datei auf Einstellungen gehen. Dort dann auf Fortgeschritten und dann auf Europa umstellen. Hat allerdings nicht mit den Schrieftzeichen zu tun. Steht da noch irgendeine Fehlermeldung bzw Nummer dabei?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

jepp. wird ja 2 seiten vorher erklärt. das ist der nachteil an sonem thread ... 

danke trotzdem.


die schriftzeichen bzw. fehlernummer poste ich heute abend nochmal ... ,-)


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> jepp. wird ja 2 seiten vorher erklärt. das ist der nachteil an sonem thread ...
> 
> danke trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Hihi ok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Hm ich mach mir weniger Sorgen um Gildennamen etc. sondern eher um komische Figuren, die man sich erstellen kann! Oder eine Welt lauter kleiner Zwerge!


----------



## Smeal (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm ich mach mir weniger Sorgen um Gildennamen etc. sondern eher um komische Figuren, die man sich erstellen kann! Oder eine Welt lauter kleiner Zwerge!


Naja wenn alle klein sind fällt es ja nich so auf .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (15. Juli 2009)

Ja mit dem Editor weis ich auch noch nicht wie ich das finden soll... weil auf der einen seite find ichs gut, aber irgendwie befürchte ich ja, dass da zu viele Spieler sowas merkwürdiges machen, dass den Flair zerstört^^ Naja mal sehen, ist ja auch irgenwie toll sowas ganz individuelles zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Editor weis ich auch noch nicht wie ich das finden soll... weil auf der einen seite find ichs gut, aber irgendwie befürchte ich ja, dass da zu viele Spieler sowas merkwürdiges machen, dass den Flair zerstört^^ Naja mal sehen, ist ja auch irgenwie toll sowas ganz individuelles zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es eher belustigend. Um den "Flair" mache ich mir keine Sorge. Da sind die Kinderarmeen und Zwergenkomandos noch das *kleinste* Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Editor ist einfach nur genial und gibt wunderbar viele Möglichkeiten. Man ist es mittlerweile aus moderneren mmos gewöhnt etwas mehr Auswahl bei der Charerstellung zu haben, aber Aion setzt hier eindeutig Maßstäbe.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher belustigend. Um den "Flair" mache ich mir keine Sorge. Da sind die Kinderarmeen und Zwergenkomandos noch das *kleinste* Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo das stimmt schon! Finde es super, dass so schnell keiner so aussehen wird wie ich und man ziemlich einzigartig ist! Aber man kann mit dem Editor auch verdammt komische Dinge machen!

Z.B. alles total klein machen aber nen riesen Kopf und riesige Hüfte etc. ich finde man sollte da schon etwas den Riegel vor schieben!


----------



## Skymek (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt schon! Finde es super, dass so schnell keiner so aussehen wird wie ich und man ziemlich einzigartig ist! Aber man kann mit dem Editor auch verdammt komische Dinge machen!
> 
> Z.B. alles total klein machen aber nen riesen Kopf und riesige Hüfte etc. ich finde man sollte da schon etwas den Riegel vor schieben!



wenn du gerne wie ein Mutant oä aussehn willst wieso nicht? is doch schließlich Fantasy da muss keiner "schön" aussehn. Da kannst du halt ein verkrüppelten buckligen Zwerg mit Narben im Gesicht spielen, so ist das....


----------



## Duath (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Z.B. alles total klein machen aber nen riesen Kopf und riesige Hüfte etc. ich finde man sollte da schon etwas den Riegel vor schieben!


Sowas wird doch niemand ernsthaft spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juli 2009)

edit: da ich schon was reingeschrieben habe und nicht auch offtopic sein möchte, hier meine frage: weiss einer wie man sich nen namen reservieren kann wenn man das spiel vorbestellt hat?


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oO
> 
> 
> edit: da ich schon was reingeschrieben habe und nicht auch offtopic sein möchte, hier meine frage: weiss einer wie man sich nen namen reservieren kann wenn man das spiel vorbestellt hat?



Genau so wie es alle anderen auch machen müssen. Warten bis die offizielen Server on kommen (man munkelt 5 Tage vor Release also am 20. September, aber genaueres kommt noch) und sich dann einen Char mit genau diesen Namen erstellen.


----------



## Mähne (15. Juli 2009)

Zefion schrieb:


> 1. Auch keine ahnung... wäre interessant zu wissen wo du denn deinen Client herhast...


Hab ihn von Fileplanet gezogen da mir der Launcher zu langsam war. 


Zefion schrieb:


> 2. könntest du damit vielleicht das Legions"cape" meinen?


Das wirds wohl sein, der Haarschweif ist ja bei den Asmodiern mittig, nicht links am Rücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zefion schrieb:


> 3. Da hat Kangrimm total recht. Du brauchst nur dich und 12k kinah zur Gründung


Hm, wird sicher lustig mit den 1-Mann Gilden. Wir werden wohl mit 4-5 Mann Aion anfangen, mal sehen ob wir eine eigene Legion gründen.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

So Account endlich erstellt.
Lasst mich raten, unter "Seriennummerncode benutzen" kann man den Beta-Key eingeben, oder?
*This site is temporarily unavailable due to scheduled maintenance.
Please check back again soon.*

-____-


----------



## Skymek (15. Juli 2009)

Mähne schrieb:


> Hab ihn von Fileplanet gezogen da mir der Launcher zu langsam war.



aber aber der Aion launcher ist auf Englisch bzw deutsch?

wenn nicht hast du dir da wohl den China Clienten geladen


----------



## Mähne (15. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> aber aber der Aion launcher ist auf Englisch bzw deutsch?


Der Launcher selbst ist auf Deutsch. Vielleicht muss ich mich evtl. 1x einloggen um die letzten Patches zu ziehn? Vermute das einfach mal.


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Mähne schrieb:


> Der Launcher selbst ist auf Deutsch. Vielleicht muss ich mich evtl. 1x einloggen um die letzten Patches zu ziehn? Vermute das einfach mal.



Wo willst du dich einloggen? Das Spiel wird automtaisch aktualisiert soweit du es anwählst. Solange dies nicht der Fall ist kommst du nicht über dem Launcher hinweg.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an die jenigen die schon Beta spielen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Wie läuft die Charerstellung so ab?
- Bzw. was kann man am Char so alles "individualisieren"? 
- Wie viele Server gibt's eigentlich atm? (Nicht hauen falls es nur einer ist und man das wissen sollte - war noch bei keinem Spiel Betatester :>)
- Was meint ihr sind die besten DamageDealer atm? Soviel ich gelesen haben müssten das die Assassinen sein, nicht? 
Alles andere wurde auf aion-welten.de als eher schwache Unterstützung und DD-Notlösung bezeichnet :O 
Klingt nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Peter Pansen (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Xelyna,

zur Charaktererstellung schau dir das Video hier an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1JhdNMBiZ0

Beta Server gibt es 2.

Und die besten Schadensausteiler sind meines Erachtens der Assassine und der Sorcerer. Je nach Situation können natürlich auch der Gladiator, der Ranger oder der Spiritmaster besser sein.


----------



## Skymek (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an die jenigen die schon Beta spielen konnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Du suchst dir nen Namen aus gestaltest ihn entweder nach Vorlagen und fertig
2. Das komplette Gesicht (Nasen/Augenbrauen/Mund- Winkel/Höhe/Beite etc. wie man es aus Oblivion zb kennt). Ein reichhaltiger Frisur und Gesichtsgehaarungs Pool sowie "Tattoos" und Augenfarbe (die aber dann per Vorlage
Dazu veränderbare Gliedmaßen (Kopf/Hals/Schulter/Brust/Arme/Hüfte/Hände/Schenkel/Füße etc)
Also der Spielraum ist dort sehr sehr groß.
3. Betaserver gibts atm 2
4. DDs sind atm wohl der Zauberer/Jäger/Assassine/Gladiator. Beim Beschwörer bin ich mir nicht sicher xD Und beim lvln machen ja eh alle Klassen anscheinend genug schaden (abgesehn vom Jäger ^^)


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an die jenigen die schon Beta spielen konnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also man kann so ziemlich alles am Aussehen des Chars verändern was man will. Es gibt 20-30 Frisuren pro Geschlecht und dann kann man jedes Körperteil per Schieberegler anpassen. Tatoos, Narben, Bärte, Haarfarbe etc. alles einstellbar. Charerstellung aus WoW oder WAR und wie sie heissen sind der größte Witz im Vergleich zu Aion.
Wenn du mal Oblivion gespielt hast, weisst du wie in etwa die Charerstellung ausschaut.
Das du einem "Zwilling" begegnest, der 100% so aussieht wie dein Char ist quasi unmöglich.

Server gibt es momentan nur die 2 Beta Server in Europa. Wie viele es zu Release werden ist nicht bekannt.

Bester DD ? Ka ich spiel nen Ranger und der macht auf jeden Fall Spass. Achtet weniger auf Schaden, sondern spielt ne Klasse mit der ihr euch wohl fühlt. Es gibt nix peinlicheres als nen Imba-Roxxor-Fotm-Spieler, der ne Klasse spielt mit der er nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## Sydria (15. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe wird die Charaktererstellung bei Release ja detaillierter ausfallen (Augenfarbe, Armlänge usw).
Auch eine Einführung von 3 Körpermodellen ist dort eingeführt. "Normal"- (wohl das was wir schon testen dürfen), "Kind"- und "Zwerg"-Größe. Finde ich persönlich gut, da ich diese Mini-Chars die trotzdem normale Proportionen haben unpassend finde.

Meine Frage dazu: Weiß einer ob die Regler dann bei "Normal" auch so angepasst werden, dass dieses "Kleinsein" dort nicht mehr machbar ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Juli 2009)

Sydria schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe wird die Charaktererstellung bei Release ja detaillierter ausfallen (Augenfarbe, Armlänge usw).
> Auch eine Einführung von 3 Körpermodellen ist dort eingeführt. "Normal"- (wohl das was wir schon testen dürfen), "Kind"- und "Zwerg"-Größe. Finde ich persönlich gut, da ich diese Mini-Chars die trotzdem normale Proportionen haben unpassend finde.
> 
> Meine Frage dazu: Weiß einer ob die Regler dann bei "Normal" auch so angepasst werden, dass dieses "Kleinsein" dort nicht mehr machbar ist?
> ...



Keine Ahnung, wär aber schön wenn. Ich würd mir auch noch andere Hautfarben wünschen.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

Sydria schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu: Weiß einer ob die Regler dann bei "Normal" auch so angepasst werden, dass dieses "Kleinsein" dort nicht mehr machbar ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst die Größe über einen Schieberegler einstellen, es gibt also Minichas mit ganz normalen Proportionen...du kannst aber auch genauso versuchen nen Gnom oder Zwerg nachzubauen (letzeres geht recht gut).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an die jenigen die schon Beta spielen konnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.- Du kannst zwischen Elyos (engelartige wesen) und asmodier (teufelartige wesen) wählen, dann hass du die wahl zwischen männlich und weiblich. Dann wählst du deine klasse.
2.- Man kann *ALLES* am character individualisieren. von den wangenknochen bis zu den augenbrauen körperlänge kopfgröße, so ziemlich jedes jugendfreie körpermaß kannst du verändern skalieren anpassen. Du kannst dir also einen dicken biertrinkenden zwerg erstellen oder aber eine höllenkreatur mit narben und tattos im gesicht oder möchtest du vllt doch als Gollum herrum laufen? Es gibt bereits videos von Fans die sichdamit beschäftigen Promis möglichst gut nachzubauen...zuletzt  hab ich ein video von nem sau gut nachgebautem Präsidenten Obama gesehn^^.
deiner fantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt. Mir sagt ein grüner dicker Orc sehr zu!
btw.: gilden haben die Möglichkeit eigene Logos (mit photoshop oder ähnlichem) zu designen und INS Spiel hochzuladen auf Gildenbanner, wappenröcke etc. eine weitere individualisierungsmöglichkeit
hinzu kommen noch die dutzenden Emotes die dir für Rp oder ähnliches zur verfügung stehen, natürlich alle mit den besten animationen die der rollenspielmarkt bis dato gesehen hat ausgestattet!
3.- über server ist noch nicht wirklich viel bekannt. mehr spieler = mehr server
4.- in aion gibt es nicht die "besten". Es kommt auf den Skill des Spielers an somit kann ein sorcerer einen Assasinen im duell besiegen oder umgekehrt, Aion ist meiner Erfahrung nach gut gebalnced.
btw.: in aion gibt es kein "dmg-meter" oder ähnliches, so einen müll wirdest du niemals in aion finden
5.-Dann redet aion-welten.de mist. 

mfg,
Magaroth


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 2.- Man kann *ALLES* am character individualisieren. von den wangenknochen bis zu den augenbrauen körperlänge kopfgröße, so ziemlich jedes jugendfreie körpermaß kannst du verändern skalieren anpassen. Du kannst dir also einen dicken biertrinkenden zwerg erstellen oder aber eine höllenkreatur mit narben und tattos im gesicht oder möchtest du vllt doch als Gollum herrum laufen?
> deiner fantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt. Ich meine jemand im buffed cast hätte gesagt es würde über 4 milliarden kombinationsmöglichkeiten geben.



Bei dem "alles" wiederspreche ich einfach mal, es fehlt eindeutig eine Möglichkeit eigene Frisuren zu kreieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Bei dem "alles" wiederspreche ich einfach mal, es fehlt eindeutig eine Möglichkeit eigene Frisuren zu kreieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 mit 1.5 (deutsche release version) werden noch dutzende frisuren geaddet, da hast dann garantiert jede auf der welt erdenkliche frisur dabei^^...


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> mit 1.5 (deutsche release version) werden noch dutzende frisuren geaddet, da hast dann garantiert jede auf der welt erdenkliche frisur dabei^^...



Auf *der* Welt ja, aber ich hätte da gerne ein parr spezielere Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Auf *der* Welt ja, aber ich hätte da gerne ein parr spezielere Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tse...frauen...*grml und weg kriech*


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Auf *der* Welt ja, aber ich hätte da gerne ein parr spezielere Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vergiss es mit deinen Katzenohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da wirst du wohl auf Star Wars The Old Republic warten müssen und hoffen das Devarionaner(innen, männliche sehen ganz anders aus)/Carthar oder Fahrgul als Rasse spielbar sein werden


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Lieblingsemote bei Elyos Frauen ist übrigens /laugh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich das, das erste mal gemacht hab bin ich vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Der Char lacht dabei total Verrückt und läuft bekloppt im Kreis. Vor allem im Regen oder wenn man im See steht ist das einfach nur geil. Paar Spieler blieben stehen und fragten sich was ich da mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach genial.

Eigene Frisuren wären sicher auch nett aber stell ich mir auch etwas komplex vor. Naja, allein die bisherigen Frisuren reichen mir schon und hab jetzt schon Probleme mich zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte eigentlich einen Heiler spielen, blos wie läuft das bei Aion in der Gruppe oder Raid?
Wie bei WoW ohne Raid Frames? 
Hat Aion Raid Frames schon eingebaut?
Sind Interface Mods möglich?

MfG


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich einen Heiler spielen, blos wie läuft das bei Aion in der Gruppe oder Raid?
> Wie bei WoW ohne Raid Frames?
> Hat Aion Raid Frames schon eingebaut?
> Sind Interface Mods möglich?
> ...



Mods sind keine möglich (Im Moment), Raidframes gibt es sicherlich, wie die Aussehen weiß ich aber nicht. Soweit ich weiß wird es aber verschiebbar oder auch veränderbar sein.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2009)

Und hoffentlich werden Mods/Addons auch niemals möglich sein. UI verschönerungen ok aber bitte niemals son Addon-Wahn wie er in WoW herrscht, wo die Leute ohne ihre Addons gar nicht mehr spielen können !


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Wo man als Heiler nur noch Balken auf dem Screan gesehen hat und ab und an eine leuchtende Zahl ... ja ich hoffe es bleibt bei der Schlichtheit des Spieles.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich werden Mods/Addons auch niemals möglich sein. UI verschönerungen ok aber bitte niemals son Addon-Wahn wie er in WoW herrscht, wo die Leute ohne ihre Addons gar nicht mehr spielen können !



Ok, grundsätzlich teile ich deine Einstellung. Aber eine gewisse useability sollte das Interface schon haben. Ich hab schon mit dem WoW Release Interface geheilt, aber heute möchte ich Grid oder ähnliches nicht mehr missen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Und wenn ich mir das Raid Bild im Bilder Thread ansehe, sind da schon ne Menge Spieler im Raid!

MfG


----------



## wowfighter (15. Juli 2009)

huhu,

haB ma ne frage wenn man nen key hat kann man den schonvorher eingeben also bevor die beta beginnt oder muss man bis um 21 uhr freitags warten??


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> haB ma ne frage wenn man nen key hat kann man den schonvorher eingeben also bevor die beta beginnt oder muss man bis um 21 uhr freitags warten??



Jederzeit einlösbar solange der Server mitmacht, gestern hatte glaub jemand das Problem das es grade nicht ging, sollte aber wieder gehen.


----------



## Jackall (15. Juli 2009)

hi,
hab mir grade aion auf der seite von ncsoft gekauft und der key wurde direkt auf mein konto geladen.
nun will ich diesen anwenden und werde zu einer seite verlinkt wo ich mir aion (für min. 1 monat) abonnieren muss.
kann ich den nicht anders aktivieren?


----------



## Skymek (15. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich einen Heiler spielen, blos wie läuft das bei Aion in der Gruppe oder Raid?
> Wie bei WoW ohne Raid Frames?
> Hat Aion Raid Frames schon eingebaut?
> Sind Interface Mods möglich?
> ...



das wird einfach so wie bei GW sein, da funktioniert das ja auch tadellos selbst bei 12er Gruppen. Dort gibts auch nur Balken auf die du Klicken musst.


----------



## Tonkra (16. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hi,
> hab mir grade aion auf der seite von ncsoft gekauft und der key wurde direkt auf mein konto geladen.
> nun will ich diesen anwenden und werde zu einer seite verlinkt wo ich mir aion (für min. 1 monat) abonnieren muss.
> kann ich den nicht anders aktivieren?




DU meinst den pre-order key oder den richtigen key der standartversion? habs leider nicht bei NC bestellt.. von daher keine ahnung.
Einen monat kann mans ja noch gar nicht abonnieren, weil derzeit ja nur die beta läuft.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2009)

Okay.. ich seh schon... ich werd erst mal STUNDEN (!) brauchen um einen Char zu erstellen *lach*

/e: Jeah Aion Spieleacc erstellen geht wieder ^.^
Allerdings steht neben dem Ding jetzt "Account aktivieren" und geben Sie ihre Seriennummer ein - aber die hab ich ja schon dazu verwendet das Teil zu erstellen *doof kuck* oder geht das "richtige" aktivieren erst, wenn ich die Verpackung in Händen halte?


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Also so sieht es bei mir aus und es funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (16. Juli 2009)

Aion Error: Your account does not currently have access to Aion

 Answer:


The Aion servers are not currently open to the public, as the Beta Event has ended. The error "Account does not currently have access" is normal while the servers are unavailable to the public.

Upcoming Closed Beta Events

Closed Beta Event #4 - July 17-July 20
Focus: Elyos and Asmodian levels 1-25

Closed Beta Event #5 - July 31-August 3
Focus: TBD

Closed Beta Event #6 - August 14-August 17
Focus: TBD


also für alle die Heute schonmal eingelogt haben, keine Panik die Welt geht nicht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also so sieht es bei mir aus und es funktioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber dir steht hier rechts auch 'Account aktivieren'. Bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum kann heute nicht schon Freitag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber dir steht hier rechts auch 'Account aktivieren'. Bin ich ja beruhigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich dann ganz genau wüsste, dass ich am Samstag wie ein Tropfen in der Leitung rumhängen würde da ich die ganze Nacht durchgemacht habe.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Weil ich dann ganz genau wüsste, dass ich am Samstag wie ein Tropfen in der Leitung rumhängen würde da ich die ganze Nacht durchgemacht habe.


Kann mir genauso gehen.. macht aber nichts - Samstag früh: Frisör / Samstag Nachmittag: shoppen / Samstag Abend: lernen / Rest: zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (16. Juli 2009)

hat denn keiner ne antwort auf meine frage?


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hat denn keiner ne antwort auf meine frage?



Tut mir leid, abe wie es bei einen direkten Aion kauf aussieht weis ich nicht. Die Frage ist jetzt allerdings, was steht bei denen Accountdaten? Steht da irgendwoe Pre Order dabei? Ahja und ich würde mich an deiner stelle an den NCsoft support wenden, die werden da mehr wissen als wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juli 2009)

hab irgendwo gelesen, dass du den aktivieren musst mit mindestens einem monat. 

du kannst das aber nach der zahlung gleich wieder stornieren.

anders geht es wohl nicht.


----------



## Sin (16. Juli 2009)

Is bei NC soft sachen immer so. Richte einfach ELV ein, die buchen dann erst nach dem Probemonat (also irgendwann im Oktober) ab.


----------



## Bibberjack (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,habe mal eine Frage

Ich suche eine Seite wo die beiden Magier Klassen verglichen werden,gibt es sowas?


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo,habe mal eine Frage
> 
> Ich suche eine Seite wo die beiden Magier Klassen verglichen werden,gibt es sowas?



Einer hat Pets und arbeitet mit Dots und Debuffs+CC, der andere hat kein Pet macht direkten Schaden und arbeitet auch mit CC...das sollte eigentlich mehr oder weniger schon genügen um sagen zu können "gefällt mir, oder gefällt mir nicht".


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. Juli 2009)

um wie viel uhr gehen die beta server morgen online? 0 uhr nachts? morgens? irgendwelche infos?
mfg,
Maga


----------



## Madir (16. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> um wie viel uhr gehen die beta server morgen online? 0 uhr nachts? morgens? irgendwelche infos?
> mfg,
> Maga



21:00 Uhr, mit hohem Andrang ist zu rechnen.


----------



## Skymek (16. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> 21:00 Uhr, mit hohem Andrang ist zu rechnen.



jop. Also stell dich eher darauf ein das du gegen 22 23uhr erst Spielen kannst.


----------



## NickSilver (16. Juli 2009)

Ich erstell mir einfach erstmal ganz gemütlich nen Char bis der erste Andrang vorüber ist. Dann ist die Warteschlange wenigstens nicht mehr ganz solang, hoffe ich.^^


----------



## Skymek (16. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Ich erstell mir einfach erstmal ganz gemütlich nen Char bis der erste Andrang vorüber ist. Dann ist die Warteschlange wenigstens nicht mehr ganz solang, hoffe ich.^^



ich meinte nicht die Warteschlange sondern den Login server. Der war das letzte mal nämlich so überlastet (später am neustarten) das du nach dem Login direkt ausm Spiel gekickt wurdest. Sprich nix mit Char erstellen etc.


----------



## Madir (16. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Ich erstell mir einfach erstmal ganz gemütlich nen Char bis der erste Andrang vorüber ist. Dann ist die Warteschlange wenigstens nicht mehr ganz solang, hoffe ich.^^



Du must dich vor der Charerstellung mit dem Server verbinden, also Login Server und Server Warteschlange überwinden bis du mit dem erstellen loslegen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (16. Juli 2009)

Wie bekomme ich meinen Aion Beta Key?
Ich habe mir meine Collectors Edition im NCStore vor ca 2 Wochen bestellt, mir wurde auch per Email etwas geschrieben, dass ich eine "einzigartige Account-ID" hätte, auf Grund des Vorkaufs. Die ID sieht in etwa aus: ncsoft-(zahlen)-(acc name)-(eine 2-stellige zahl). Hat diese bereits etwas mit der Beta zu tun oder rein gar nichts?

Falls nicht, wie und wann bekomme ich meinen Beta Key für dieses Wochenende?


----------



## NickSilver (16. Juli 2009)

Oh nein! Dachte es wär beim Charlogin. Aber wenn ich nicht mal bis zur Charauswahl komme, dann muss man wohl wirklich warten. Naja, kann man nicht machen...
Wie wars denn letztes mal bei den darauf folgenden tagen? Hat sich das dann beruhigt? Ich hab kein Bock Sonntag mittag trotzdem noch ne Stunde zu Warten ^^

@urando: Du hast doch schon nen eigenen Thread dafür aufgemacht... Warte doch einfach bis die jemand antwortet.


----------



## bLuu (16. Juli 2009)

Hab heute den NCSoft Launcher runtergeladen und danach Aion. 
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt bis ich ,nur zum Testen, das Spiel starten wollte.

[attachment=8293:error.jpg]

Kann mir bitte jemadn sagen was dort vorsich geht?


----------



## Duath (16. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Hab heute den NCSoft Launcher runtergeladen und danach Aion.
> Hat alles wunderbar geklappt bis ich ,nur zum Testen, das Spiel starten wollte.
> 
> [attachment=8293:error.jpg]
> ...



Jop.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gameguard+error+361


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juli 2009)

> Lag aber eher an dem gameguard.
> Man sollte folgende Programme deaktvieren, damit es zu wirklich keinen Problemen kommt:
> 
> * ATI Tray Tools
> ...




ausm Sticky


----------



## Jackall (16. Juli 2009)

so hab jetz 1 monat gekauft, der acc ist jetzt standart, der meiner freundin is pre order?
is das jetz das selbe oder hab ich ein problem?


----------



## Skymek (16. Juli 2009)

Urando schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich meinen Aion Beta Key?
> Ich habe mir meine Collectors Edition im NCStore vor ca 2 Wochen bestellt, mir wurde auch per Email etwas geschrieben, dass ich eine "einzigartige Account-ID" hätte, auf Grund des Vorkaufs. Die ID sieht in etwa aus: ncsoft-(zahlen)-(acc name)-(eine 2-stellige zahl). Hat diese bereits etwas mit der Beta zu tun oder rein gar nichts?
> 
> Falls nicht, wie und wann bekomme ich meinen Beta Key für dieses Wochenende?



log dich mit deinem NCsoft masteracc ein und registriere den Key. Wenn du noch kein Masteracc hast dann erstell dir ein und benutz den Key der in der Email steht. Das hätte dir aber auch schon vor 2 Wochen klar sein sollen, denn es steht alles genau in der Email drin wie du was machst...



Jackall schrieb:


> so hab jetz 1 monat gekauft, der acc ist jetzt standart, der meiner freundin is pre order?
> is das jetz das selbe oder hab ich ein problem?



was fällt dir bei den 2 Worten auf? richtig das eine ist nen Preorder acc und muss später noch mit nem richtigen Key bestätigt(freigeschalten fürs Release) werden. Und dein Standart Acc sollte selbsterklärend sein


----------



## bLuu (16. Juli 2009)

Ich benutze keines der aufgelisteten Programme.

Wenn der Error erscheint öffnet sich außerdem diese Seite:
http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/eng/FAQ_3xx.htm

Hab die Anweisungen befolgt doch beim letzten Schritt wo man aus der  hosts  Datei was löschen soll funktionirts nicht.
Ich bekomm die meldung das ich die Datei nicht verändern darf.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> 21:00 Uhr, mit hohem Andrang ist zu rechnen.


das heißt erst *morgen* abend? oder heute abend und 21 uhr?


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> das heißt erst *morgen* abend? oder heute abend und 21 uhr?



Leider erst morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (16. Juli 2009)

Freitag 21 uhr unserer Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kannste den Freitag eigentlich auch schon knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Und ich kann auch den Samstag vergessen weil wir Freitag/Samstag besuch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Freitag 21 uhr unserer Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe ich am Sonntag und Montag, vondaher bist du noch besser dran als ich.


----------



## Sin (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Habe ich am Sonntag und Montag, vondaher bist du noch besser dran als ich.



Ich hab glaub ich diesesmal gar keine Lust zu testen, will mir nicht den ganzen spass nehmen. Ist doch auch irgendwie blöd bei release schon alles zu kennen.


----------



## Randor2 (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Habe ich am Sonntag und Montag, vondaher bist du noch besser dran als ich.



Kizna du hast mein Beileid...das is echt fies.

und Sin...nach lvl 25 gehts ja erst richtig los, außerdem warten bis in 2 Monaten ohne Aion...dann gehts mir nicht mehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (16. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> log dich mit deinem NCsoft masteracc ein und registriere den Key. Wenn du noch kein Masteracc hast dann erstell dir ein und benutz den Key der in der Email steht. Das hätte dir aber auch schon vor 2 Wochen klar sein sollen, denn es steht alles genau in der Email drin wie du was machst...




Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich einen Masteracc habe oder nicht, aber ich habe soweit alles gemacht wie es in den Emails beschrieben ist. Wenn ich mich nun auf der Seite von NCSoft einlogge habe ich rechts (in einer Leiste) bereits Aion als Spiel drin.

In der letzen E-Mail wird mir auch bestätigt dass ich meinen Account aktiviert habe, hier ein Auszug aus meiner letzen Email von NCSoft:

"Einladung zur geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa)

Wir möchten Sie zur geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa) einladen. Eine geschlossene Beta ist ein ganz besonderes Ereignis für eine beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. NCsoft gibt Ihnen die Gelegenheit, unter den Ersten zu sein, die die unglaubliche Welt von Aion (Europa) kennen lernen.

Sie haben bereits einen Aion (Europa)-Account erstellt. Jetzt können Sie sich das Spiel holen!

Laden Sie den Aion-Client-Installer herunter und führen Sie ihn aus."

Ich habe sie mir nochmal durchgelesen und dort wird nichts beschrieben dass ich noch etwas zahlen muss oder sonstiges..

:/


----------



## Skymek (16. Juli 2009)

ja wieso solltst du auch noch was zahlen. Der Acc ist doch quasi schon eingetragen.

Mit dem Acc kannst du schon seit 2 Wochen an der Beta Teilnehmen, weils ja auch schon ein vollwertiger Account ist.Das läuft wenn man bei NCsoft direkt kauft etwas anders ab (quasi schneller) als wenn man nur vorbestellt.


----------



## Urando (16. Juli 2009)

Hm okay, vielen Dank.

Eine letzte Frage hätte ich dann noch *duck*, und zwar habe ich mir das Spiel nun heruntergeladen usw. jedoch heisst meine Aion exe : Aion (North America), ist das normal so oder sollte es eine europäische Version sein?


----------



## Dugal (16. Juli 2009)

hallihallo,
meine Frage ist:

Wird Aion auch auf Windows 7 64 bit laufen?

Vielen Dank an diejenigen die mir das beantworten können?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2009)

Ja wird es Dugal

Kann mich nur Sin anschließen.
Wenn ich schon am start alles wieder und wieder durchkaue ... was hab ich dann an entdeckungsfieber u.a. im fertigen Spiel?

ich hab bis einmal bis 20 gespielt, und das wars dann für mich bis zum release


----------



## Fenrik (16. Juli 2009)

Urando schrieb:


> Hm okay, vielen Dank.
> 
> Eine letzte Frage hätte ich dann noch *duck*, und zwar habe ich mir das Spiel nun heruntergeladen usw. jedoch heisst meine Aion exe : Aion (North America), ist das normal so oder sollte es eine europäische Version sein?


 
Solange du den NCSoft Launcher auf Europa einstellst sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Raikar (16. Juli 2009)

Dugal schrieb:


> hallihallo,
> meine Frage ist:
> 
> Wird Aion auch auf Windows 7 64 bit laufen?
> ...



Das Problem ist nicht AION selbst, sondern der GameGuard.
Der stürzt in der Beta einfach mal so ab, aber da NC ja laut Patchnotes daran gearbeitet haben, funktioniert es vielleicht schon mit der neuen Version. 
Wenn nicht, gibt es die Möglichkeit, neue GameGuard Files von Hand einzufügen.


----------



## Doomsta (16. Juli 2009)

frage: werden die chars aus den vorherigen beta events ins 4te beta event übernommen?
(nein ich hab nicht dutzende seiten vorher gelesen, nicht gegoogelt oder die sufu benutzt ich bin schlichtweg faul, steinigt mich^^.)


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> frage: werden die chars aus den vorherigen beta events ins 4te beta event übernommen?
> (nein ich hab nicht dutzende seiten vorher gelesen, nicht gegoogelt oder die sufu benutzt ich bin schlichtweg faul, steinigt mich^^.)



Ja.


----------



## Fenrik (16. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja.



Wirklich? Stammt das aus einer verlässlichen Quelle? Weil ich hörte, dass dies NICHT so ist.
Meine Quelle kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, denn die hab ich schlichtweg vergessen^^ War aber glaubich nciht auf der Hauptseite... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Wirklich? Stammt das aus einer verlässlichen Quelle? Weil ich hörte, dass dies NICHT so ist.
> Meine Quelle kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, denn die hab ich schlichtweg vergessen^^ War aber glaubich nciht auf der Hauptseite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war beid en ersten 3 Events schon so, warum sollte es jetzt anders sein?

Zudem macht es sonst keinen Sinn, wer soll denn bis lvl 25 und im Abyss testen wenn alle wieder von lvl 1 anfangen?


----------



## Sin (16. Juli 2009)

Dugal schrieb:


> hallihallo,
> meine Frage ist:
> 
> Wird Aion auch auf Windows 7 64 bit laufen?
> ...



Hab vor ein paar Tagen auf Windows 7 64 Bit umgestellt und funzt ohne zu murren, auch Gameguard macht keine faxen.


----------



## Fenrik (16. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es war beid en ersten 3 Events schon so, warum sollte es jetzt anders sein?
> 
> Zudem macht es sonst keinen Sinn, wer soll denn bis lvl 25 und im Abyss testen wenn alle wieder von lvl 1 anfangen?



Du weißt nicht, was für Hardcore Leveler ich schon alles gesehen hab^^
Auf Ariel hab ich bereits am Freitag spät Abends (oder sehr früh am Samstag, bin mir da unsicher^^) den ersten 20er gesehen o.O

Aber gut ich geb zu deine Argumente sind natürlich besser. 5 Suchtis im Abyss würden keine guten Testdaten liefern.
Juhu dann kann ich meinen Kleriker weiterspielen^^


----------



## The Future (16. Juli 2009)

Ok dann hätte ich auch eine frage:


ich gehe mal von aus das der Assasine 2 hand waffen tragen kann:
was für waffen sollte man benutzen und kann er auch 2 händer.
welche rüstung kann er tragen.



Kann der Gladiator auch 2 einhänder [ 2,  1hand waffen ] tragen.
welche rüstung kann er tragen.


die letzte frage wieviel wird es kosten und ist es ein item shop oder ein monats zahl spiel?


----------



## Raikar (16. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> frage: werden die chars aus den vorherigen beta events ins 4te beta event übernommen?
> (nein ich hab nicht dutzende seiten vorher gelesen, nicht gegoogelt oder die sufu benutzt ich bin schlichtweg faul, steinigt mich^^.)



Aus dem offiziellen Forum:

_*Werden die Charaktere von Event zu Event gelöscht ?*
Nein, die Charakter die man man z.B. beim Dritten Event gespielt hat werden auch bei den nächsten Events vorhanden sein._


----------



## bLuu (16. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich gehe mal von aus das der Assasine 2 hand waffen tragen kann:
> was für waffen sollte man benutzen und kann er auch 2 händer.
> welche rüstung kann er tragen.



Assassinen können zwei Einhandwaffen tragen. Dolche oder Schwerter ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Assassinen tragen Lederrüstungen.



The schrieb:


> Kann der Gladiator auch 2 einhänder [ 2,  1hand waffen ] tragen.
> welche rüstung kann er tragen.


Gladiatoren können Zweihand- sowie Einhandwaffen tragen.
Gladiatoren tragen Plattenrüstung



The schrieb:


> die letzte frage wieviel wird es kosten und ist es ein item shop oder ein monats zahl spiel?


Aion wird monatlich 12,99€ kosten. Später soll noch ein Itemshop dazukommen mit dem man nur Items zur optischen Verschönerung kaufen kann. Der Itemshop bietet einem also keinen spielerischen Vorteil.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich gehe mal von aus das der Assasine 2 hand waffen tragen kann:
> was für waffen sollte man benutzen und kann er auch 2 händer.
> welche rüstung kann er tragen.
> Kann der Gladiator auch 2 einhänder [ 2,  1hand waffen ] tragen.
> ...



Assasin kann nur 2 Einhandwaffen nutzten, Dolche und Schwerter und Lederrüstung.
Gldiator kann 2 Einhandwaffen nutzten, kostet aber einen Stigma (beim Assasin sit es "gratis") und Zweihandwaffen sind soweit ich weiß für Gladis deutlich besser und sie tragen Platte.
Es kostet ähnlich Wow im Monat, Itemshops und son Krams gibts zum Glück nicht, genaue Preis stehen hier irgendwo, glaube 12,99 ein Monatsabso und 10,99 13Monatsabo.


----------



## jay390 (16. Juli 2009)

Mal ne frage: Ich habe grade den Client runtergeladen, alles super toll drauf, dann starte ich das spiel, plötzlich wirft mir kaspersky ne riesen dicke warnung aufn bildschirm, dass der Gameguard was der Teufel wie gefährlich ist, und Treiber installieren will. Kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus, hab ich da nen Wurm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ich such die meldung mal raus. Ach find die nicht mehr


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: Ich habe grade den Client runtergeladen, alles super toll drauf, dann starte ich das spiel, plötzlich wirft mir kaspersky ne riesen dicke warnung aufn bildschirm, dass der Gameguard was der Teufel wie gefährlich ist, und Treiber installieren will. Kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus, hab ich da nen Wurm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö der ist nicht gefährlich, für Kaspersky aber schon, der gute Russe ist leicht paranoid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Einfach zulassen.

Die Warnung kommt btw auch wenn man zb Grafikartentreiber installiert..also wirklich Verlass ist darauf nicht.


----------



## The Future (16. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: Ich habe grade den Client runtergeladen, alles super toll drauf, dann starte ich das spiel, plötzlich wirft mir kaspersky ne riesen dicke warnung aufn bildschirm, dass der Gameguard was der Teufel wie gefährlich ist, und Treiber installieren will. Kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus, hab ich da nen Wurm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann auch sein das die ein überwachungs programm haben meins hat sich zum beispiel immer bei wow gemeldet warscheinlich weil es das programm warden entdeckt hatte.


----------



## jay390 (16. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nö der ist nicht gefährlich, für Kaspersky aber schon, der gute Russe ist leicht paranoid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Puh mir ist recht übel geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dachte schon, lol was ist da los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte mir ein anderes Antivirenprogramm suchen sollen^^


----------



## The Future (16. Juli 2009)

mal was anderes hoffe echt das es nicht zu viele sammer und olle 

[extra falsch geschrieben ] gibt

habs falsch geschrieben damit diese personen bei ihrer suche nicht so viel erfolg haben. einfach bei dem ersten wort ein * p * hinter dem *s*     und beim 2 wort ein * Tr * vor dem *o*.

kann ja sein das die extra Threads dafür suchen.


[ ok leicht paranoid habs blos gerade wieder im wow forum erlebt das diese personen dies getan haben]


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> mal was anderes hoffe echt das es nicht zu viele sammer und olle
> 
> [extra falsch geschrieben ] gibt
> 
> ...



spammer und trolle? -huch-...  jetz hab ichs geschrieben...


----------



## Skymek (17. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> mal was anderes hoffe echt das es nicht zu viele sammer und olle
> 
> [extra falsch geschrieben ] gibt
> 
> ...



ähm ja und welchen Sinn verfolgt jetzt dein Post? sieht für mich nach dem aus was du dir nicht erhoffst...


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Xelyna mag Trolle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> spammer und trolle? -huch-...  jetz hab ichs geschrieben...


wollte es extra vermeiden weil es tag täglich im wow forum so ist.

und inzwischen trau ich den alles zu.


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juli 2009)

Gott danke, du hast für den ersten Lachflash des Tages gesorgt. ^^ Vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Gott danke, du hast für den ersten Lachflash des Tages gesorgt. ^^ Vielen vielen Dank.



Dito, da steht man auf und darf sowas lesen, einfach köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (17. Juli 2009)

Da vorhin jemand die "Shining xxx" items erwähnte und ich immer noch keine Antwort dazu gefunden hatte. Wie siehts denn nun damit aus wie genau bekommt man die. Am letzen WE hatte ich mir 2 Dirks of Daemon hergestellt und das wars dann auch schon.

Muss man da noch zusätzlich was herstellen oder wie bekommt man das hin.

EDIT: oder ist das ein Procc beim herstellen?


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

So, ich mach es kurz und knapp: Habe noch so ne lustige Alphanumerische Zeichenfolge in petto die ich abgebe. Allerdings nicht an einmalposter, sondern bevorzugt an welche die öfter was im Forum beitragen. Wers haben will soll mir ne pm schicken und sagen wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, ich mach es kurz und knapp: Habe noch so ne lustige Alphanumerische Zeichenfolge in petto die ich abgebe. Allerdings nicht an einmalposter, sondern bevorzugt an welche die öfter was im Forum beitragen. Wers haben will soll mir ne pm schicken und sagen wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke Mal die Meisten werden Mittlerweile einen Haben da solltest du wenn nen eigenen Thread aufmachen das es mehr ins Auge springt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (17. Juli 2009)

Hab mir die AION Europa Vorverkaufsversion gekauft, nun im Launcher steht aber AION North America, hat das seine Richtigkeit?


----------



## Skymek (17. Juli 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Hab mir die AION Europa Vorverkaufsversion gekauft, nun im Launcher steht aber AION North America, hat das seine Richtigkeit?



ja das geht auch, hauptsache du stellst bei Einstellungen: Region Europa und Sprache Deutsch.


----------



## pbast6 (17. Juli 2009)

Ist mir zwar peinlich aber ich habs geschafft 20 lvl mit der einen  Tasche zu spielen^^wo gibts mehr? Hab mit schon fast einenabgebrochen bis ich Pfeile fand und danach die Fallenmats
Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antwort


----------



## Harika (17. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> ja das geht auch, hauptsache du stellst bei Einstellungen: Region Europa und Sprache Deutsch.



Das steht so im Launcher, der Download ist mit 100kb halt recht lahm.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ist mir zwar peinlich aber ich habs geschafft 20 lvl mit der einen  Tasche zu spielen^^wo gibts mehr? Hab mit schon fast einenabgebrochen bis ich Pfeile fand und danach die Fallenmats
> Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antwort



Gib so Typis die die Vergrößern können im zweiten Lager zb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der kann aber nur auf Stufe 2 für weitere gibts sicher irgendwo inner hauptstadt einen


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Wann kann man sich denn jetzt endlich mal einloggen *mecker* :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wann kann man sich denn jetzt endlich mal einloggen *mecker* :<


Glaube um 21 Uhr :<


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Aber der Satz 'We are sorry but this Account does not currently have access to Aion.' ist normal oder? ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Jo steht bei mir auch


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

*Schweiß von der Stirn wisch*
Und was mach ich jetz bis um 9? >.<
Waaaaaaaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Rechnet eher mit 23 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Mir egal.. hab genug Red Bull da *fg*


----------



## Bjarni (17. Juli 2009)

wenn wir ja jetzt schlechte Menschen wären könnten wir es ja der WoW Gemeinde gleich tun und mit dem 13 Euro Argument kommen *duck*

Ne Spaß, ich freu mich schon riesig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel beides.. ^.^
Okay sieht man ja an der Signatur *g*


----------



## Skymek (17. Juli 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ hier könnt ihr schauen ob man sich denn überhaupt schon einloggen kann ;D

Btw keiner eine Antwort zu den Shining Items?


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

50 minutes!! *kreisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (17. Juli 2009)

+ 60-90 Minuten weil die Server nicht halten^^aber naja so viele wie sich da einloggen kann sowas passieren^^


----------



## Elenor (17. Juli 2009)

Um 21 Uhr sieht man im Fernsehn Verona Pooth, Jeanette Biedermann, Megan Fox nackt hab ich gehört


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr Probleme ich hab keinen Beta-Key und kann überhaupt nicht zocken - jedenfalls nicht Aion 

(das war ne indirekte Aufforderung mich hier ma kräftig zu bedauern) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Dann hol dir halt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: *bedauer bedauer bedauer*


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann hol dir halt einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist du gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Ach was solls, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude oder wie sagt man...ich werde mich noch bis zum 25.09 gedulden oder ich steig bei der OB mit ein (falls es eine solche noch geben wird)

Ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich allen die schon jetzt zocken können viel Spass - auf das die Server bald wieder on sind bzw. auch on bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

> Habt ihr Probleme ich hab keinen Beta-Key und kann überhaupt nicht zocken - jedenfalls nicht Aion
> 
> (das war ne indirekte Aufforderung mich hier ma kräftig zu bedauern) jester.gif






Sin schrieb:


> So, ich mach es kurz und knapp: Habe noch so ne lustige Alphanumerische Zeichenfolge in petto die ich abgebe. Allerdings nicht an einmalposter, sondern bevorzugt an welche die öfter was im Forum beitragen. Wers haben will soll mir ne pm schicken und sagen wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag doch mal Sin ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Key ist wohl schon längst weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Ja an Sin's post hatte ich auch grad gedacht ^.^
Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja an Sin's post hatte ich auch grad gedacht ^.^
> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich?



Ariel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie es sich schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Frag doch mal Sin ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop, davon abgesehen : bis ich jetzt den Client unten hätte mit meiner 2000der Leitung...bis dahin is das Spiel längst wieder nen alter Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Jo Ariel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ariel und Azphel ^.^
*auf und ab hüpf*


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Jo Ariel




Ariel Ultra? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Na wenn dann schon Persil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Nope, ist in seiner gänze noch erhalten.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Oo das hätte ich nie erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich?



Azphael, oder wie auch immer.


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage^^
Wenns gleich los geht, wird ja bekanntlich vermutet, dass der Login Server überlastet ist. Wenn ich aber Glück hätte - was ich ja immer so oft hab *hust* - , würd ich dann wieder rausfliegen?


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Nope, ist in seiner gänze noch erhalten.





Der Key?!? "lechts" ^^

ist der nur dieses Wochenende gültig oder auch für die noch anstehenden Beta-Events?


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Hm, glaub ich nehm auch Azphel :> 
Klingt schön ^.^


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Müsste die ganze zeit gültig sein, kanns aber nicht garantieren.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Der Key?!? "lechts" ^^
> 
> ist der nur dieses Wochenende gültig oder auch für die noch anstehenden Beta-Events?


Der Key ist normalerweise glaub ich noch für folgende gültig.
Meinen benutze ich jedenfalls schon seit letztem Betawochenende


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

CBT4 should have started *_*


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Beim Einloggen hängt sich AION auf oO`?
Liegt das daran, dass der Login Server down ist?^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir auch ^^
Dann eine Authorization-Server Error Message und weg isses - na dann wohl doch noch ein wenig warten *snief* :>
Aber ist ja kein Wunder bei dem Ansturm :>


----------



## arenasturm (17. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Beim Einloggen hängt sich AION auf oO`?



jo et hängt...aber mal ne frage
hatte letzte woche nen betakey von buffed, nun hab ich einen von amazon
wo muss ich den von amazon den eingeben ? gibts ne abfrage nach login oder so ?


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> jo et hängt...aber mal ne frage
> hatte letzte woche nen betakey von buffed, nun hab ich einen von amazon
> wo muss ich den von amazon den eingeben ? gibts ne abfrage nach login oder so ?


Eigentlich beim Spiele Account erstellen 
Aber... ich denke mal du kannst den alten von Bufed auch nehmen und den von Amazon verschenken .. oder bunkern.. oder so ^^


----------



## Fenrik (17. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Beim Einloggen hängt sich AION auf oO`?
> Liegt das daran, dass der Login Server down ist?^^



Wie geil, sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt^^ Das Spiel hängt sich auf und stürzt ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird das hier jetzt eigentlich der offizielle ich-kann-mich-nicht-einloggen-und-post-hier-jede-minute-irgendeinen-beitrag-um-zeit-zu-schinden-Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2009)

bei mir steht disconnected from server und aion schließt sich^^


----------



## Jackall (17. Juli 2009)

bekommt ihr dann auch: "You have been disconnected from the server."?

/edit: ok das ging jetz gleischzeitig ^^


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Alsobei mir isses so , ich geb meine Daten ein, klick auf Einloggen und dann passiert ncihts mehr. Also ich kann nichts mehr Anklicken (optionen oder so). Wenn ich mit Alt+Tab minimiere und wieder öffne ist der Zeiger auch weg...
Naja ist hoffentlich nur nen Wartezeitproblem^^

@arenasturm: Denke mal in der Acc Verwaltung und nicht im Spiel selbst.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Nu habt halt geduld oO


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juli 2009)

Na verschenken würd ich den von Amazon aber nicht, außer du magst deine Ingame-Items und den Headstart nicht haben. ^^

Hach und wieder kann ich mich nicht einloggen...jedes Beta-Wochenende das selbe...


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Wird das hier jetzt eigentlich der offizielle ich-kann-mich-nicht-einloggen-und-post-hier-jede-minute-irgendeinen-beitrag-um-zeit-zu-schinden-Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juli 2009)

jap^^ hats letzte mal auch ewig gedauert^^


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap^^ hats letzte mal auch ewig gedauert^^



was mich viel mehr wundert ist das noch keine Threads aufgemacht wurden zu dem thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (17. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Na verschenken würd ich den von Amazon aber nicht, außer du magst deine Ingame-Items und den Headstart nicht haben. ^^
> 
> Hach und wieder kann ich mich nicht einloggen...jedes Beta-Wochenende das selbe...



ne ich behalt den ^^

naja nun.... ich versuchs nachher nochmal ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (17. Juli 2009)

xD wär net schlecht aber ich hab ne bessere idee:
geht auf youtube und guckt aion videos ^^


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

OMG ich kann nicht mehr warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jelly: Ja das wundert mich auch^^ Aber es wird ja immer gepredigt den Frage-Thread zu benutzen , jetzt wird ers^^


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt des erstemal dabei ,aber habe schon vorher gehört dass manche erst um 0uhr reingekommen sind^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Willkommen in der Runde der Anonymen-AION-Beta-Süchtigen xD

EU Log-in down -____-  http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass es jede Minute gehen wird *Optimist* ^^
Frag mich warum ich bei allem meistens immer enttäuscht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (17. Juli 2009)

bei mir steht im NC Soft Launcher "Aion (Nort American)".. 
funktioniert der client mit einen EU beta account?


----------



## Bjarni (17. Juli 2009)

Sich als Suchti outet !!! XD


----------



## Zwatzel (17. Juli 2009)

Servus, bin auch zum erstenmal bei der Beta dabei

kann jemand seine Erfahrung über die letzten loginversuche beim letzten betatest erzählen ? Wie lang hats gedauert?!


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> OMG ich kann nicht mehr warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd mal behaupten das wundern hat sich erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (17. Juli 2009)

also ich kann die realmlist sehen .. jedoch wenn ich einen realm anklicke passiert nichts


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> also ich kann die realmlist sehen .. jedoch wenn ich einen realm anklicke passiert nichts



Biste schonmal weiter als 95% der restlichen Beta spieler.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

Cannot connect to the authorization Server AAAAAAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Note: New servers added for NA
Note: EU LOGIN UNAVAILABLE (SLOW) ._.


----------



## Fenrik (17. Juli 2009)

Ähm, was geht? Der letzte Beitrag ist schon über 5 Minuten her? Wo seid ihr alle? 
Edit: Ok jetzt ist der letzte Beitrag natürlich nicht über 5 Minuten her^^
Also laut dieser einen dingsbums-server-Seite da(^^), ist der Login wieder Aktiv...ich merk trotzdem keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Jackall (17. Juli 2009)

also bei der letzten beta kam ich um 22 uhr rein


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Bitte in den anderen Thread für sowas, der hier ist sowieso schon so voll und kaum jemand nutzt ihn noch richtig, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2009)

achja..warten...warten...warten tada es geht;D


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> achja..warten...warten...warten tada es geht;D



Ja aber azphel ist down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja aber azphel ist down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


denke ma das alles neugestarted wird mit sich der login server erholen kann..war früher bei wow auch so^^nur das das aion team besser damit klar kommt


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Holla, 

ich bin grad den Aion-Client am downloaden. Im Launcher steht über dem Butten "Spielen" lediglich "Installationsvorgang..."

wo kann ich denn einsehen, wie weit die Installation schon fortgeschritten ist? 0o


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Ok, wenn ich mit der Maus über des Gelb hervorgehobene "Aion" fahre  plopt es auf : nach nunmehr einer halben Std. sind gerade mal 28,2 MB gezogen und in ca 33,8 std is der Client unten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (17. Juli 2009)

omg -.- wegen überfüllung geschlossen ^^
komme auf die server auf denen ich chars hab gar nich rauf ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Da hilft nur eins :
Einloggen, schlafen gehen, morgens in ruhe Frühstücken und hoffen dass man dann spielen kann ^^


----------



## arenasturm (17. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins :
> Einloggen, schlafen gehen, morgens in ruhe Frühstücken und hoffen dass man dann spielen kann ^^



spielen geht ja auf anderem server, auch recht stabil,keine lags diesmal, aber zu voll ^^
alle questmobs down xD


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Achso... Naja ich häng noch inna Warteschleife^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

56.9 MB gezogen und noch lumpige 976 Std. soll der Download laut Launcher andauern.

naja, wenns nur das ist .... Ahhhh ^^


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Vllt schaffst dus ja bis Release XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

joa, könnte eng werden XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

150kb/sek -.-


----------



## NickSilver (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm , was zeigt eigentlich der Login Scrren?
Sieht so nach Elyos aus , oder irre ich? Die schwebende Insel da sieht ganz cool aus^^
Gibts das überhaupt ingame?


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Gute 3 Seiten oder mehr offtopic..ich denke wir können bald nen neuen "Stelle eine Frage Thread" aufmachen...


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gute 3 Seiten oder mehr offtopic..ich denke wir können bald nen neuen "Stelle eine Frage Thread" aufmachen...



Das pendelt sich spätestens nach dem Wochenende wieder ein. Also nur keine Sorge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gute 3 Seiten oder mehr offtopic..ich denke wir können bald nen neuen "Stelle eine Frage Thread" aufmachen...



also grad DUUUUUU solltest dich nicht beschweren xD


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also grad DUUUUUU solltest dich nicht beschweren xD



Stimmt schon, aber ich schreib wenn Offtopic zumindest keine Einzeiler die aus 3 Wörter bestehen^^, Außerdem machst du grad weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ein neuer Thread würde aber nichtmal schaden, die 55 Seiten lies ja eh niemand mehr durch...


----------



## Sin (18. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber ich schreib wenn Offtopic zumindest keine Einzeiler die aus 3 Wörter bestehen^^, Außerdem machst du grad weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst ja alle wichtigen Informationen zusammenpacken und einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juli 2009)

so nach 2std zocken lvl7(ja schlecht ich weiß^^) GUTE NACHT xD
bin nach 3mal versuchen einlogen rein gekommen spiele auf freagon ka wie der geschrieben wird bin krieger name is skynight^^

PS:hab eigtl bessere grafik erwarten jetzt wo ich sie live gesehen habe finde ich nicht das sie besser is als wow..würde eher sagen gleich


----------



## Sin (18. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> so nach 2std zocken lvl7(ja schlecht ich weiß^^) GUTE NACHT xD
> bin nach 3mal versuchen einlogen rein gekommen spiele auf freagon ka wie der geschrieben wird bin krieger name is skynight^^
> 
> PS:hab eigtl bessere grafik erwarten jetzt wo ich sie live gesehen habe finde ich nicht das sie besser is als wow..würde eher sagen gleich



Hab für lvl 7 gut 4 Stunden gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik ist nicht besser, schlechter oder gleich wie wow, sondern anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (18. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab für lvl 7 gut 4 Stunden gebraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin nun nach knapp 3,5 std lvl 8 geworden. Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen wie hammer das spiel ist, grafiktechnisch ein Traum, geile quests. Wollte gar nicht mehr ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber morgen ist ja auch nochn Tag.


----------



## Bibberjack (18. Juli 2009)

Immerhin könnt ihr schon zocken.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (18. Juli 2009)

Hab meine ersten Stunden hinter mir in der Beta und mal gleich ein paar Fragen:

Kann man irgendwie einstellen, Ziele abzuwählen wenn man auf einen freien Fleck in der Landschaft klickt?

Wie kann man sich auf ne Wolke oder einen Teppich setzen/legen? Ich find das unter den Emotes nicht.

Kann man die Sprüche, die der Char beim Casten von sich gibt abstellen? Ist auf die Dauer irgendwie nervig.


----------



## shabuk (18. Juli 2009)

auf wolke legen= /sleep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch auf lvl7, sonntag gehts weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aixo (18. Juli 2009)

Ich bin begeistert! :-) Die Grafik ist definitiv besser wie die WoW-Grafik. Und zwar nicht, in punkto Auflösung oder so, sondern die Details. Einfach mal den Eingang zu diesem Wald ansehen, in dem man Pflanzen sammeln muss. Das ist genial idyllisch inszeniert. WoW hat diese Verspieltheit auch, aber man merkt einfach, dass die Engine massiv älter ist, als die von AION. Zudem ist es einfach frisch. Jungfräuliche Stufe, Neue Gebiete entdecken und nicht überlegen, wann man dann auf den Main umloggen muss, um mit der Gilde Raid XY mitzumachen.

Ich spiele von Herzen gerne WoW, aber AION hats mir echt angetan. Nur Englisch ist noch ein bisschen ein Spassdämpfer. Mein IT/Schulenglisch lässt in Punkto Lyrik und Storyverständnis dann schnell mal zu wünschen übrig. Aber das geniesse ich dann beim Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sitz jetzt bei der Arbeit und freue mich schon auf heute Abend :-) Hab nur bis Level 5 gemacht ;-) Wollte aber fast auch nicht schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (18. Juli 2009)

Meine süße und ich haben auch gestern, naja bis Spät heute Morgen *gg* Aion getestet und wir sind total begeistert. 
Was uns allerdings aufgefallen ist, kann es sein das es zu 90% nur weibliche chars gibt?
Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Sin (18. Juli 2009)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Meine süße und ich haben auch gestern, naja bis Spät heute Morgen *gg* Aion getestet und wir sind total begeistert.
> Was uns allerdings aufgefallen ist, kann es sein das es zu 90% nur weibliche chars gibt?
> Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?



Sicher, da man 2 relevante schieberegler für die Brustgröße hat, ist das doch normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (18. Juli 2009)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Meine süße und ich haben auch gestern, naja bis Spät heute Morgen *gg* Aion getestet und wir sind total begeistert.
> Was uns allerdings aufgefallen ist, kann es sein das es zu 90% nur weibliche chars gibt?
> Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?



Ich werde vorraussichtlich auch einen weiblichen Char spielen, finde die männlichen Char-Modelle trotz des Editors deutlich unschöner...die Frauen kann man einfach deutlich europäischer gestalten als die Männer.


----------



## pbast6 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich Spiel einen Weiblichen Charakter weil ich es geschafft hab ihr etwas Falkenhaftes zu geben was, wie ich finde, zu nem Ranger sehr gut passt


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juli 2009)

hi bin level 7 und komme net in der story q weiter hab die q memento mori fertig jetzt hab ich 2 neue aber das was ich dafür brauche  finde ich net-.-^^


PS:die grafik von aion ist nicht beser als wow sondern anders wenn man auf die details guckt sieht man nur unterschiede statt besserungen..


----------



## Sin (18. Juli 2009)

mir ist gerade so nebenläufig mal aufgefallen, dass die offizielle website n neues design hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (18. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi bin level 7 und komme net in der story q weiter hab die q memento mori fertig jetzt hab ich 2 neue aber das was ich dafür brauche  finde ich net-.-^^


Etwas mehr Infos und man kann dir auch besser helfen.

Eylos oder Asmodier?
Welche Items brauchst du? Wo sollst du die laut Questbeschreibung herbekommen?


----------



## Benihime (18. Juli 2009)

Was ist das für eine (??) Truhe im Irdun´s Lake ? Und gibts noch mehr Infos zu dem durchsichtigem Schloss im gleichen See ?


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab son kleines Probelm ... hoffe ich bin nicht nur zu Ungeduldig^^

Ich bin jetzt lvl 10 udn in diesem Sanctum , aber irgenwie bekomm ich keine Flügel... (bin Elyos)
Wo bekomm ich die her, oder muss ich einfach dem Story Modus weiter folgen , wiel der führt mich jetzt raus aus dem Sanctum ...
Kann mir einer helfen?^^

Schon erledigt... ich habs nur nciht gemerkt oO

Edit2 : ich kriegs nciht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie fliegt man denn^^ also ich komm in den Modus, aber wie komm ich den höher?


----------



## Duath (18. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Edit2 : ich kriegs nciht hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du musst zwischen Fliegen und Gleiten unterscheiden. Fliegen kannst du mit Stufe 10 nur um die Zidatelle Verteron (beim Namen bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, du wirst aber über die Missionen hingeschickt). Schau dann mal in die Tastaturbelegung, wie das mit dem Steigen und Fallen bei dir eingestellt ist. Zum Fliegen/Landen kannst du auch einfach auf die Flügel im Interfave klicken, und mit der Rechten Maustaste kannst du den Charakter in alle Richtungen steuern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieser Schatz auf dem Bulgar (oder so) Feld sein soll? Ich find den nicht. -.-


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank jetzt hab ichs geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja echt hammer das fliegen ... Nur mit dem Gleiten hab ich noch nicht ganz raus es so anzuwenden, dass es mir möglichst viel bringt , aber das kommt sicher noch^^


----------



## Sin (18. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieser Schatz auf dem Bulgar (oder so) Feld sein soll? Ich find den nicht. -.-



Ganz hinten, wenn du am wasser bist hast du links ein kleines feld mit nem mini häuschen und kürbissen, da steht auch so n fass, das ist der schatz.


----------



## Kevvulk (18. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder ne kleine Frage von mir, falls die schon beantwortet wurde dann eben ignorieren.

Welche Waffen kann der Assa tragen ? Dolche, Schwerter ?


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne kleine Frage von mir, falls die schon beantwortet wurde dann eben ignorieren.
> 
> Welche Waffen kann der Assa tragen ? Dolche, Schwerter ?





bLuu schrieb:


> Assassinen können zwei Einhandwaffen tragen. Dolche oder Schwerter ist jedem selbst überlassen.



^.^
Meiner hat zwei Dolche


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juli 2009)

hi hab ne frage..

wie kriegt man die dp punkte brauche die für atacke kriege die aber nie ein portugiese meinte  you must make combat?!?

naja kann mir das mal einer auf deutsch erklären verstehe da das system net so ganz


----------



## Jelly (18. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi hab ne frage..
> 
> wie kriegt man die dp punkte brauche die für atacke kriege die aber nie ein portugiese meinte  you must make combat?!?
> 
> naja kann mir das mal einer auf deutsch erklären verstehe da das system net so ganz



Kriegste fürs Kämpfen und töten , dauert aber verhältnissmässig lang eh du genug für eine der Attacken hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Kriegste fürs Kämpfen und töten , dauert aber verhältnissmässig lang eh du genug für eine der Attacken hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok thx also lohnt es sich net die atacken in der leiste  zu haben=?


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Warum zum Henker seid ihr eigentlich schon Lvl 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir dauerts leveln voll lang ^.^


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Denke mal nicht dass die wirklich 50 sind, des in der Beta gehts nur bis 25^^

Ich hab grad son kleines Problem und zwar bin ich lvl 10 und stehe kurz vor 11 und weis nicht was ich machen soll... Ich hab keine Quest mehr.
Ich bin bis in diese Stadt gekommen wo man Fliegen kann und hab da nen paar Kill Q drumrum gemacht und jetzt ist Ende. ich hab nur noch rote Story Q -.-
Bin ich vllt im falschen Gebiet? Gibts woanders noch mehr Q?


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

Folge mal dem Weg nach Osten, da findeste eigentlich weitere Quests.


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juli 2009)

geh zum teleporter und teleportier dich nach Altgard da gehts weiter mitm q machen


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn du wirklich so knapp davor bist würd ich nich lang rummachen und grinden 

Bin gleich 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Naja mal sehen. Ich schau mich nochmal um^^

Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, dass der Assasine , bzw der Scout vorher, irgenwie schwach ist, bzw schwächer als andere. Sich mir macht die Klasse irgendwie Spaß, aber ich brauche viel länger für ein Mob als die anderen und habe extreme HP Probleme... und Sterben tu ich auch oft genug -.-
Ist euch das auch aufgefallen oder mach ich was falsch?

Werde denk ich mal jetzt oder später den Mage ausprobieren, denn vom zusehen war der irgendwie besser ^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen. Ich schau mich nochmal um^^
> 
> Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, dass der Assasine , bzw der Scout vorher, irgenwie schwach ist, bzw schwächer als andere. Sich mir macht die Klasse irgendwie Spaß, aber ich brauche viel länger für ein Mob als die anderen und habe extreme HP Probleme... und Sterben tu ich auch oft genug -.-
> Ist euch das auch aufgefallen oder mach ich was falsch?
> ...


Hm ist mir auch aufgefallen.. ein Mage hat hier mit zwei Casts einen Mob down, der mich fast killt während ich auf ihn einklopp :x
Vielleicht wird er ja im späteren Verlauf besser


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Also bis lvl 10 aufjedenfall nicht^^

Also bin zwar noch nciht so weit natürlich mitm Mage , aber ich merk jetzt schon dass es schneller geht... und ich denke so oft werd ich mit dme hier nicht sterben^^
Denke ich werd den Assa bei Release nochmal versuchen, sehen wies dann ist und ansonsten spiel ich nen Mage. Ders auch echt cool, aber Assa wär mein Fav^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Also bis lvl 10 aufjedenfall nicht^^
> 
> Also bin zwar noch nciht so weit natürlich mitm Mage , aber ich merk jetzt schon dass es schneller geht... und ich denke so oft werd ich mit dme hier nicht sterben^^
> Denke ich werd den Assa bei Release nochmal versuchen, sehen wies dann ist und ansonsten spiel ich nen Mage. Ders auch echt cool, aber Assa wär mein Fav^^



Ja, sorcerer haben wirklich sehr netten dmg output, aber auf der anderen seiten halten se auch 0 aus^^
is n mob mal an mir bin ich wirklich sehr schnell down, dafür geht mit kiten sogar der ein oder andere bissl lowere elite mob^^


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Ja das stimmt. Bis jetzt bin ich jedoch noch nie gestorben , mal sheen wies wird. Mann muss halt nen bissel kiten, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Aber als Scout/assasine bist du dafür, dass du nen Nahkämpfer bist und der Mob immer an dir dran ist, auch extrem schnell down. Ich musste spätestens nach jedem 2. Kampf reggen, manchmal bei jedem (abhänig von lvl des monsters). Bei Mage muss ich zwar auch mal reggen, aber lang nciht so oft, dabei gehts das leveln noch schneller und wenn man sich nen bissel geschickt anstellt, ist der mob ja auch nicht allzu oft / lange an einem dran^^
Aber ich bin gespannt wie der Assa in 1.5 ist. Ist wie egsagt meine Fav Klasse. Aber der Mage hat mich auch in punkto Fun echt positiv überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. Juli 2009)

Assasin muss auch mit Stealth arbeiten, wenn und hinter dem Gegner stehen, ist schwerer zu spielen, aber lohnt sich. Den kleinen Stun zb kann man nutzen um hinter die Mobs zu laufen (geht auch ohne Stun, ist aber schwerer).

Sorc macht zwar guten Schaden, hat aber auch so gut wie keine HP...wenn ein Assa oder ein Ranger mal nen Sorc im Ziel haben ist der schon so gut wie tod. Zudem darf der oft trinken, außer man kauft massenweiße Manapots welche aber teuer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

Also der Ranger macht mit immer mehr Spass. Von Level 10-15 isser bisl Lahm aber ab Level 16 kommt er so langsam in Fahrt.

Er wird wohl ein ziemlich nerviger Char werden, evtl. vergleichbar mit einem Squiqtreiber aus WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ranger hat jede Menge gemeinheiten wie Stealth, Snare, Dot´s, Knockbacks, Stuns und dazu noch fiese Fallen. Genialer Char zum Kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Probleme kriegt er gegen hohe DD Fernkämpfer, da der Kitefaktor seine stärkste Waffe ist.


----------



## aixo (18. Juli 2009)

Frustrierend.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich logg ein, komme in die Warteschlange (~350 oder so), warte 20 Minuten und dann nach 5 oder 10 Minuten kommt n'GameGuard Fehler auf Koreanisch oder so.. *schnüff*
Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Hat denn zufällig einer nen Assasin so schon auf 20 oder so in der Richtung? Denn mich würd intressieren, ob das mit dem DMG Output und HP Problemen bald besser wird?


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Hat denn zufällig einer nen Assasin so schon auf 20 oder so in der Richtung? Denn mich würd intressieren, ob das mit dem DMG Output und HP Problemen bald besser wird?



Ich bekomme 2 leute down zur gleichen zeit^^
mit Stun etc.

Ja es wird besser ich glaub 22..
Danach habe ich schluss gemacht weill ich nicht zuviel von der welt sehen wollte^^
Der schurke und der Jäger haben einen schweren anfang.
Mit allen anderen war es leichter finde ICH.

Aber dafür gehts ab später^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (18. Juli 2009)

Na dann werde ich wohl doch den Mage spielen in der Beta und mich dann bei release mit dme assa durch den anfang quälen. sollen ja im End Game bombe sein.
Aber 22.. das mir für die Beta zu spät^^ ... aber bei release wirds sicher nen Assa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich wohl doch den Mage spielen in der Beta und mich dann bei release mit dme assa durch den anfang quälen. sollen ja im End Game bombe sein.
> Aber 22.. das mir für die Beta zu spät^^ ... aber bei release wirds sicher nen Assa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja.. aber so kann man üben^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Wann kann man sich als Scout eigentlich für Ranger oder Assasine entscheiden?


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2009)

mit lvl 9 durch eine quest und du bist dann automatisch lvl 10!


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Na hoffentlich überseh ich die mit meinem mangelhaften Englisch nich :<


----------



## Duath (18. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich überseh ich die mit meinem mangelhaften Englisch nich :<


Sobald du level 9 bist bekommst du sie automatisch.
Du solltest dann aber keine andere Quest mehr abgeben o.ä., da du nach dieser Quest automatisch 1 EP vor level 10 bist. Wenn du also noch 50.000 Erfahrung gesammelt haben solltest, verlierst du diese, da du sie durch die Quest auch bekommen hättest.
Die Folgequest bringt dich in die Hauptstadt deiner Fraktion und hebt die Levelbegrenzung auf. Du wirst durch die Erfahrung der Folgequest automatisch Level 10.


----------



## Sithrael (18. Juli 2009)

die q kann man garnicht verfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab sie zwar schon in der Sig, aber hab die addy nicht mehr. wo kann man sich die Aion Signaturen erstellen?

die Aionschrift, gibt es die irwo zum download? die sieht ziemlich schick aus.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> ich hab sie zwar schon in der Sig, aber hab die addy nicht mehr. wo kann man sich die Aion Signaturen erstellen?


Lesen hilft o.0


----------



## Kizna (19. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Lesen hilft o.0



Wäre schön ... Das würde es einem hier viel einfacher machen aber manchmal sieht man ja bekanntlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

@Sithrael: Kleiner Tipp, schau dir mal deine Aion Signatur ganz genau an.


----------



## Sithrael (19. Juli 2009)

*autsch, dass tut weh!*

entschuldigt Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mal wer über den Zauberer was sagen? Ich habe nen Magier angespielt und war von dessen power echt begeistert! Hoffe das wird mt der Wahl zum Zauberer noch besser?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (19. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Kann mal wer über den Zauberer was sagen? Ich habe nen Magier angespielt und war von dessen power echt begeistert! Hoffe das wird mt der Wahl zum Zauberer noch besser?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Zauberer zaubert Zauber. 

....

Was willst du denn hören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Der Zauberer zaubert *bunte *Zauber.



?


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2009)

Hab grad einen mit Flügeln gesehen.. find das bei mir aber nirgends.. wo kann man die einblenden? :O


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab grad einen mit Flügeln gesehen.. find das bei mir aber nirgends.. wo kann man die einblenden? :O



Wenn du fliegst....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab grad einen mit Flügeln gesehen.. find das bei mir aber nirgends.. wo kann man die einblenden? :O



meinste vllt den emote? wo man einfach nur darsteht und mit seinen flügeln posed?


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2009)

Der stand in der Stadt rum^^
Hm wenn man fliegt.. toll. wie fliegt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich flieg nur auf die Nase ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der stand in der Stadt rum^^
> Hm wenn man fliegt.. toll. wie fliegt man
> 
> 
> ...



in "ätherarmen" gebieten kannste nur nen abhang runter gleiten oder so...wennste einfach mal deine hauptquest verfolgst dann bekommst du deine flügel schon und kommst danach auch in ein questgebiet wo man fliegen kann..und für dich: den button wo du die flügel rausfährst findeste unten rechts neben deinen skillleisten..da sind so "flügel" draufgezeichnet..wenn du beim fliegen ein "piepsen" hörst..(der signal wurde extra für langsamdenker gemacht :O) dann solltest du nicht zu hoch in den lüften schweben..aber das wirste dann schon merken


----------



## Sin (19. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab grad einen mit Flügeln gesehen.. find das bei mir aber nirgends.. wo kann man die einblenden? :O



Muhar sorry, aber ich krieg mich grad nicht mehr ein vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt grad wieder ne Frage ein..wurde glaub irgendwo schonmal beantwortet, finde es aber nimmer...

Gibts für Sorc/SM irgendwelche benutzbaren Items zum verbessern wie zb Powershards..oder "Godstones", oder sind die alle nur für Nahkampfwaffen zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Bjarni (19. Juli 2009)

das wüsste ich auch gerne, aber was mir viel wichtiger ist, kann mir wer sagen warum man nicht im /1, /2 usw schreiben kann ? Ist doch recht ruhig auf dem Servern so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Bjarni schrieb:


> das wüsste ich auch gerne, aber was mir viel wichtiger ist, kann mir wer sagen warum man nicht im /1, /2 usw schreiben kann ? Ist doch recht ruhig auf dem Servern so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das ist auch sehr GUT so!

kann von mir aus beim release so bleiben xD


----------



## Geige (19. Juli 2009)

naja ein bisschen was dürfte schon los sein, sonst kommt man sich so alleine vor,
was allerdings bei der engen Aion-welt nicht passieren dürfte!


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2009)

Bjarni schrieb:


> das wüsste ich auch gerne, aber was mir viel wichtiger ist, kann mir wer sagen warum man nicht im /1, /2 usw schreiben kann ? Ist doch recht ruhig auf dem Servern so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub, mir persönlich wärs lieber, wenn niemand etwas sagt, als wenn beim Release erstmal wieder ein Haufen Primaten den Channel spammt und man Minutenlang nur mit Ignore-Funktion beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Klunker (19. Juli 2009)

wurde gestern von nem franzosen vollgespammt..aber nicht auf englisch.... -.-


----------



## Sithrael (19. Juli 2009)

mein gott, wie das spielverhalten eben ist. 

ich denke auch das der sm NICHT so schwach im pvp sein wird. er macht dank seiner spells nen netten dmg und dazu kommt eben das pet.
möchte dahindgehen eben wissen wie der zauberer sich spielt, im pvp, pve,dmgverhalten ect.
und ich sagte ja nicht umsonst das dazu bitte welche posten mögen die mit einem zauberer spielerfarung haben!

und bitte lasst mal die sinnlosen kurzposts. es interessiert niemanden das ihr zu der gestellten frage KEINE antwort wisst.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wurde gestern von nem franzosen vollgespammt..aber nicht auf englisch.... -.-



EU Version...
Alles was in der EU ist,wirst du da auch finden^^


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit dem PvE-Content aus? Wird es da auch genügend zu tun geben, sprich Instanzen etc. ?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. Juli 2009)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit dem PvE-Content aus? Wird es da auch genügend zu tun geben, sprich Instanzen etc. ?



kurz und knapp: ja^^


----------



## NickSilver (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich find ja, man sollte zu jeder Klasse nen Thread aufmachen, wenn wir schon kein unterteiltes Forum haben...
Aber ich trau mich nicht, hinterher wird man wieder angemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so im Bezug auf Spielerfahrung, welchen Eindruck man hatte und so, und auch für Leute, die nicht cie Möglichkeit haben die Beta zu spielen, wär es intressant sich zu informieren.


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage zum lvln an sich! Ich würde gern eine Heilklasse spielen und wollt mal fragen, wie es sich so bei Aion mit einem Healer leveln lässt! Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Muhar sorry, aber ich krieg mich grad nicht mehr ein vor lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So Emote gefunden :>
War gestern einfach zu müde.

He nich lachen nur weil ich kein Peil hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ja nich jeder gleich nach dem ersten Betatesttag Experte sein..
Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage wie man wo runtergleitet *grübel*
wtf.. da ist grad einer an mir vorbei gedüst mit seinen Flügeln .. in der Stadt.. und bei mir steht immer 'You cannot fly in this area'... und wehe jetzt lacht einer ! xD
/e: Wuhu nach ner halben Stunde Googlen endlich gefunden..


----------



## Sydria (19. Juli 2009)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum lvln an sich! Ich würde gern eine Heilklasse spielen und wollt mal fragen, wie es sich so bei Aion mit einem Healer leveln lässt! Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen?



Ich selbst spiele in jeglichen MMORPGs Heilerklassen (hab also Level-Erfahrung).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Aion kommt man als Heiler relativ gut solo zurecht. Auch PvP-technisch hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (auch wenn PvP nicht meins ist)
Am meisten Spaß macht ein Heiler aber nach wie vor als reiner Healer in einer Gruppe (Sorry an alle Smiter-Fans, aber für mich ist das unterste Schulblade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

BTW Zum Fliegen: Hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass nachdem man alle Kampagnen-Quests durchhat man im jeweiligen Gebiet fliegen kann. (So ist es kein Quest-Vorteil mehr)
Allerdings lernt man so das Gleiten besser beherrschen ^^


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Sydria schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele in jeglichen MMORPGs Heilerklassen (hab also Level-Erfahrung).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir für deine Antwort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann werd ich einen Heiler mal in die nähere Auswahl rücken!


----------



## Mug1n82 (19. Juli 2009)

habe eine frage zur stigma "advanced dual-wielding" vom gladiator

http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=140000005#dropped-by

was bringt die nun genau, hab sie drin (passiv skill) und merke keinen unterschied.

mfg


----------



## Droyale (19. Juli 2009)

Mug1n82 schrieb:


> habe eine frage zur stigma "advanced dual-wielding" vom gladiator
> 
> http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=140000005#dropped-by
> 
> ...


Zwei-Waffen Beherrschung:

Erlaubt dem Charakter die Fähigkeit zu erlernen, eine Waffe in jeder
Hand zu führen.


----------



## Mug1n82 (19. Juli 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> Zwei-Waffen Beherrschung:
> 
> Erlaubt dem Charakter die Fähigkeit zu erlernen, eine Waffe in jeder
> Hand zu führen.




aber nur 1h waffen nehme ich mal an oder? 

danke dir


----------



## redsnapper (19. Juli 2009)

Mug1n82 schrieb:


> aber nur 1h waffen nehme ich mal an oder?
> 
> danke dir



Rate mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur ein Spiel das auf die Idee kam Zweihänder einhändig zu machen wenn man zwei davon trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mug1n82 (19. Juli 2009)

es muss ja nicht das einzige bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ok danke.

mfg


----------



## redsnapper (19. Juli 2009)

Mug1n82 schrieb:


> es muss ja nicht das einzige bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erlich gesagt ich hoffe doch, finde ich nämlich ähnlich sinnvoll wie Dreihänder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (19. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Rate mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich erinner mich da aber an mindestens nocheins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Diablo 2 schau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (19. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt 25 und im Abyss aber hier ist nix los^^
Falls wer lust auf etwas PVP hat mich anschreiben: Hightess/Ranger/Azphel


----------



## redsnapper (19. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich da aber an mindestens nocheins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hö, hab ich da was verpasst? Wie macht man das den? *D2 rauskram


----------



## Kizna (19. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt 25 und im Abyss aber hier ist nix los^^



Wundert dich das? Ganz erlich, Schwerpunkt PvP an diesem Wochende aber nicht darauf achten, dass ein großer Teil der Spieler noch weit unter Level 20 ist, ist irgendwie ... suboptimal.


----------



## Jelly (19. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Hö, hab ich da was verpasst? Wie macht man das den? *D2 rauskram



barbar kann 2 2händer tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (19. Juli 2009)

hi wollte ma was fragen..

Werden die chars die man gespielt hat dieses event nächstes event gelöscht sein?? wäre echt scheiße wenn man jedes event neu leveln muss..


----------



## Kizna (19. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi wollte ma was fragen..
> 
> Werden die chars die man gespielt hat dieses event nächstes event gelöscht sein?? wäre echt scheiße wenn man jedes event neu leveln muss..



Sie wurden seit dem ersten Event nicht mehr gelöscht und werden es wohl aller Vorraussicht nach auch nicht vor dem Pre Order Release.


----------



## Stancer (19. Juli 2009)

In Baldurs Gate war es glaube ich für Barbaren oder Kriegerklassen ebenfalls möglich mit entsprechender Fähigkeit ein 2H Schwert als 1H zu führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (20. Juli 2009)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

Wie regeneriert man Mana außerhalb des Kampfes? Einfach durch Hinsetzen ("Toggle Rest" unter Actions) und warten bis es wieder voll ist oder gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten? Mana Potions und so mal ausgeschlossen. Dachte da eher an sowas wie "Wasser" in WoW (jaja, der ewige Vergleich ^^).


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
> 
> Wie regeneriert man Mana außerhalb des Kampfes? Einfach durch Hinsetzen ("Toggle Rest" unter Actions) und warten bis es wieder voll ist oder gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten? Mana Potions und so mal ausgeschlossen. Dachte da eher an sowas wie "Wasser" in WoW (jaja, der ewige Vergleich ^^).



Drück mal die Komma Taste (nicht die Komma her Taste, sondern die >>>>,<<<<<<)
Ausserdem kannst du so n pulver in mana umwandeln, die fertigkeit gibbet auf stufe 10 beim lehrer) brauchst Adena powder dafür, was du beim händler bekommst.


----------



## bLuu (20. Juli 2009)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Wie regeneriert man Mana außerhalb des Kampfes? Einfach durch Hinsetzen ("Toggle Rest" unter Actions) und warten bis es wieder voll ist oder gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten? Mana Potions und so mal ausgeschlossen. Dachte da eher an sowas wie "Wasser" in WoW (jaja, der ewige Vergleich ^^).



Ab Level 10 bekommt man 2 Fähigkeiten mit denen man seine HP und MP wieder auffüllen kann.
Dafür braucht man allerdings ein Pulver, was man bei NPCs kaufen kann, um diese Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (20. Juli 2009)

Die Fähigkeiten hab ich schon, nur das Pulver nicht. Das mitm Hinsetzen (Komma , ) hatte ich ja schon herausgefunden. Aber passt schon. Muss ja nicht nach jedem Mob reggen ^^


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du Zauberer spielen solltest nimm jede Menge Pulver und Manatränke mit...das reggen dauert immer länger.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (20. Juli 2009)

Spiele gerade Kleriker. Geht einigermaßen mitm Manaverbrauch. Wobei dieses Pulver nun aber auch nicht die Welt ist vom Effekt. Das beste ist wohl einfach hinsetzen ^^


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Spiele gerade Kleriker. Geht einigermaßen mitm Manaverbrauch. Wobei dieses Pulver nun aber auch nicht die Welt ist vom Effekt. Das beste ist wohl einfach hinsetzen ^^



Kleriker und Kantoren haben einen ganz anderen Manahaushalt als magier und spiritmaster, die kannste nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Stancer (20. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also wenn du Zauberer spielen solltest nimm jede Menge Pulver und Manatränke mit...das reggen dauert immer länger.



Es gibt eine Regenerationstaste in dem Spiel btw.

Nennt sich Hinsetzen und macht man über die Komma-Taste. War am WE mit ner Gruppe unterwegs und haben Elite-Mobs gekloppt. Downtimes waren eigentlich recht kurz. Vielleicht alle 5-6 Pulls einmal für 10-20 sek hinsetzen.


----------



## Duath (20. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Regenerationstaste in dem Spiel btw.
> 
> Nennt sich Hinsetzen und macht man über die Komma-Taste. War am WE mit ner Gruppe unterwegs und haben Elite-Mobs gekloppt. Downtimes waren eigentlich recht kurz. Vielleicht alle 5-6 Pulls einmal für 10-20 sek hinsetzen.


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er das schon kennt.


----------



## Fenrik (20. Juli 2009)

Nach dem ich mit der Sufu nix fand und keinen Bock hab 59 Seiten zu durchblättern:
Weiß man eigentlich schon wie lang man "am schluss" so fliegen kann? Oder wodurch dieses Flugzeit erhöht wird? Durch anderer Wings oder wie?
Ist da denn schon jemand informiert?

Danke für jede Antwort die nicht folge Satzkonstruktionen beinhaltet: SUFU NOOB!!!!, WTF FAULER SACK!!!!, Guck halt den thread durch >_> GAWD!, et cetera.^^


----------



## robsenq (20. Juli 2009)

SUFU NOOB; FAULER SACK!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Flugzeit wird durch neue Flügel und Skill Steigerung erhöht.


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

SUFU NOOB!!!!, WTF FAULER SACK!!!!, Guck halt den thread durch >_> GAWD!, et cetera

Es gibt verschiedene Flugen, durch Quests, zum Kaufen, drops. Dann verschiedene Tränke, Steine, Schriftrollen die die Flugzeit erhöhen.


----------



## Fenrik (20. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> SUFU NOOB!!!!, WTF FAULER SACK!!!!, Guck halt den thread durch >_> GAWD!, et cetera



Also eigentlich hätt ich ja damit rechnen müssen xD


----------



## Stasjan (20. Juli 2009)

huhu,ich hätte auch eine Frage,unswar:
Gilt mein Beta-Key vorm 4-ten Beta-Event für die restlichen Beta Events,oder muss ich mir einen neuen Key holen?
mfg


----------



## wowfighter (20. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an haste nen preorder key? wenn ja dann gillt er für alle kommenden events.

wenn du nen gewinnspiel key hast musste gucken ob ncsoft sie nocheinmal freischaltet wenn nicht versuchen nenn neuen zugewinnen bzw. amazon vorbestellen um nen preorder key zu erhalten...


mfg


----------



## Stasjan (20. Juli 2009)

hab ihn bei Twitter gewonnen,von daher Ka^^
k,danke


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (20. Juli 2009)

Sersen
Stasjan kann dir helfen. Freund hat bei nem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Er hat bereits das 3te und 4te mitgespielt, sollte also gehen. Mit meinem PreOrder gott sei dank eh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (20. Juli 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Sersen
> Stasjan kann dir helfen. Freund hat bei nem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Er hat bereits das 3te und 4te mitgespielt, sollte also gehen. Mit meinem PreOrder gott sei dank eh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute die bei buffed gewonnen haben konnten aber nur ein Betaevent mitmachen.


----------



## Ferethor (21. Juli 2009)

Doofe Fragen:

-Kann man Bufffood kochen?
-Seid ihr sicher, dass Aion End-Content hat, der fesseln kann?
-Kann man angeln? (für mich wichtig!)

Es ist schon beachtlich, wie felsenfest manche auf Aion schwören. Das wahre Potenzial zeigt sich doch erst richtig, wenn es 1-2 Monate draußen ist oder? Bisher hat man das bei AoC ja am Besten gesehen.

Naja, ich werde trotzdem umsteigen, allein schon weil es eine neue Herausforderung ist.


----------



## Jelly (21. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Doofe Fragen:
> 
> -Kann man Bufffood kochen?
> -Seid ihr sicher, dass Aion End-Content hat, der fesseln kann?
> ...



Hi Ferethor , du vergisst dabei das Aion bereits 1 Jahr drausen ist .

Natürlich haben die Asiaten etwas andere Spiele vorstellungen aber nicht umsonst werden dermaßen viele Quests und auch Instanzen nachgeschoben . 

Alles in allem sollte man aber sowohl PvE wie auch PvP für das Spiel mögen, sonst werden wohl nicht immer alle Instanzen zugänglich sein zumindest zum bisherigen Zeitpunkt.

Einige haben Aion ja auch bereits in der China Trail bzw Vollversion ausprobiert und warum sollten sie das ganze bis zum Max Level mit solch enormen einschränkungen wie ( Lags etc die nunmal auftreten wenn man auf nem Chinesischen Server Spielt) auf sich nehmen wenns sie nicht zumindest schon gefesselt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kochen kann man und dabei kommt dann natürlich auch Bufffood bei rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeln geht bisher in der Form wie du sie dir Vorstellst nicht , aber da NCsoft bereits Angekündigt hat das sie sich vorstellen können das auf lange sicht die Chars schwimmen können würd ich mal annehmen das das Angeln da auch ein naheliegender Schritt wäre , allerdings würd ich mich nicht zusehr darauf verlassen 

lg Jelly


----------



## Randor2 (21. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie würde Angeln nicht wirklich nen Sinn machen, da man als Daeva die Essenzen der Rohstoffe sammelt.
Wen du Daeva bist kannste im Startgebiet nix mehr abbauen (da gehts nur händisch oder mit Spitzhacke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und Fische stehen ja sowieso schon auf dem Speiseplan der Köche...von daher wieso Angeln wenn man sie sowieso schon "einsammeln" kann.

Gruß Randor


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Irgendwie würde Angeln nicht wirklich nen Sinn machen, da man als Daeva die Essenzen der Rohstoffe sammelt.
> Wen du Daeva bist kannste im Startgebiet nix mehr abbauen (da gehts nur händisch oder mit Spitzhacke
> 
> 
> ...



Ach fänds stylish in der Elyos hauptstadt zu stehen und zu versuchen mit der Angel ein paar fliegende fische zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (21. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ach fänds stylish in der Elyos hauptstadt zu stehen und zu versuchen mit der Angel ein paar fliegende fische zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich seh mich schon Feuerball-schmeißender-weise auf die Biester ballern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ich seh mich schon Feuerball-schmeißender-weise auf die Biester ballern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sollst die angeln, nicht gleich in der Luft fritieren -.-


----------



## Cloudsbrother (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mal fragen wie das mit Inztanzen aussieht.
ok ich weiss das ne menge mit dem letzten Patch dazugekommen sind.
Aber giebt es auch welche im low level bereich? So ab lv 10 z.B?


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie das mit Inztanzen aussieht.
> ok ich weiss das ne menge mit dem letzten Patch dazugekommen sind.
> Aber giebt es auch welche im low level bereich? So ab lv 10 z.B?



Nope, erst später. lvl 10 wär ein bisl blöde, da sich die klassen da kaum unterscheiden und noch nicht wirklich spielrelevante skills haben.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Juli 2009)

Naja er hat ja geschrieben ab lvl 10! Fände eine Instanz für den Bereich 12 -15 auch nicht schlecht gibt es aber wohl nicht!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (21. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nope, erst später. lvl 10 wär ein bisl blöde, da sich die klassen da kaum unterscheiden und noch nicht wirklich spielrelevante skills haben.



Bei Wow giebts doch dann auch schon den Flammenschlund. (Ja der ewige fergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Wie schon gesagt wurde meinte ich "ab" 10. 
Davor hätte es wirklich keinen sinn.
Aber so um den 15ner bereich wär gut. 
Vielleicht wird da ja mal eine nachgepatcht.
Solange es genug Quests giebt ists ja ok.


----------



## Randor2 (21. Juli 2009)

Naja im endeffekt gibts ab 17/18 eine "Instanz" in der Hinsicht dass du mit einer Gruppe zusammen gegen deutlich schwerere Elite Monster kämpfst und auch ein Endboss vorhanden ist der nochmal mehr aua macht und bessere Drops liefert. Das ganze ist halt nicht instanziert aber sonst entspricht es genau dem was du suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (21. Juli 2009)

Die erste Instanz gibt's ab level 28-30 rum.

Das erste Elite-Gebiet ist für level 18-21 ausgelegt.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Bei Wow giebts doch dann auch schon den Flammenschlund. (Ja der ewige fergleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der unterschied zu wow ist jedoch, dass man bereits ab lvl 1 seine "richtige" Klasse wählt, bei Aion erst ab stufe 10.


----------



## Elda (21. Juli 2009)

Moin
Ich hab jetzt  AION - Standard Edition (Steelbook) bei Amazon bestellt.
Wann kommt der Betakey ungefähr?


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich hab jetzt  AION - Standard Edition (Steelbook) bei Amazon bestellt.
> Wann kommt der Betakey ungefähr?



ca. am 29./30. Juli


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (21. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich hab jetzt  AION - Standard Edition (Steelbook) bei Amazon bestellt.
> Wann kommt der Betakey ungefähr?



Ich habe meinen Key einen Tag vor Beginn des letzten Beta-Events bekommen, sprich am 16.7.

Das nächste Beta-Event geht vom 31.7. bis 3.8., also wirst du deinen Key denke ich spätestens am 30.7. bekommen. Wenn du den hast, kannste schon mal einen Account einrichten, den Client downloaden und installieren, so dass du mit Beginn des nächsten Beta-Events direkt loslegen kannst. So war es bei mir zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (21. Juli 2009)

Jo danke euch.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Jo danke euch.



Im prinzip kannste auch jetzt schonmal den clienten runterladen, dann ersparste dir das 1 tag vor dem start.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juli 2009)

sagt mal leute...wo levelt ihr als elyos? mein char sit jetzt 23 1/2 habe aber keine quest mehr in theobomos, eltnen und verteron,   habe nur noch eine gruppenquest (anführer der kerubinen in theo und eine killquest in eltnen) tjoa wenn die kill quest zu ende ist muss ich wohl wieder grinden und wo gibs quest für level 24? will endlich in den abyss. wir sm gehen wirklich ziemlich ab Oo 4:0 bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. ja ich schreibe orte und namen immer falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zwar nicht die europäische Beta und die chinesische nicht ansatzweise so weit gespielt, aber ich fürchte du musst grinden. Das ist soweit ich weiß eine der Problemlevelgebiete von Version 1.0, darum beinhaltet Version 1.5 im Bereich 20-25 um die 100 neue Quetst.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> sagt mal leute...wo levelt ihr als elyos? mein char sit jetzt 23 1/2 habe aber keine quest mehr in theobomos, eltnen und verteron,   habe nur noch eine gruppenquest (anführer der kerubinen in theo und eine killquest in eltnen) tjoa wenn die kill quest zu ende ist muss ich wohl wieder grinden und wo gibs quest für level 24? will endlich in den abyss. wir sm gehen wirklich ziemlich ab Oo 4:0 bis jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habs wie immer gemacht...alle Qeusts angenommen und einfach in eine Richtung losgezogen und alles umgenietet...im Endeffekt habe ich also gegrindet was meiner Meinung nach fast schneller geht, je nach Mobs und Klasse. Werde es so auch bei release machen, Qeusts gehen nebenher, was mich interessiert sind die Stroyqeusts, den Rest mache ich wenns aufm Weg liegt.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juli 2009)

nrgs habe dieses wochenende fast 5 studnen das elitegebiet gegrindet in veteron, naja um den abyss kennenzulernen werde ich dies wohl tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am anfang hatte ich auch noch derbe gold probleme, zudem musste ich mir für alle gather quests die sachen im ah kaufen...teuer teuer, manchmal bis zu 150k für 3 quests mitlerweile habe ich aber immer 100k in der hinterhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche übrigens ne gilde für die betaevents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerne bi mir melden per pm doer sosnt luci auf öhm azphael oder wie der heißt anschreiben bzw post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was diese Pfeile bedeuten die ab und an unter dem Charakter erscheinen? Manchmal zeigen sie gerade aus, manchmal rechts und links...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was diese Pfeile bedeuten die ab und an unter dem Charakter erscheinen? Manchmal zeigen sie gerade aus, manchmal rechts und links...



Das ist eins der großartigen Dinge in Aion ...
Je nachdem wie du dich bewegst bekommst du boni bzw. einen malus auf deine Stats.:

Nach vorne bewegen + Att aber - Def 
Links oder rechts + Parry (Malus nicht bekannt, da ich net drauf geachtet habe ... schätze aber auch - Att)
Nach hinten + Def aber - Att

Dadurch werden die Melee Kämpfe interessanter gestaltet ...


----------



## Duath (21. Juli 2009)

http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Combat#hd50496


----------



## Resse (21. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber die Antwort darauf ist mir sehr wichtig.

Wie oft sieht man im Spiel Ladescreens? Also kann man von Nord nach Süd reisen, ohne Ladebildschirme zu sehen (ähnlich WoW) oder ist es stärker in einzelne "Instanzen" unterteilt? (wenn Antwort 2 zutrifft, mit welchem Spiel ist es zu vergleichen? HdRO, War oder AoC?)

Die Antwort auf die Frage wird mit entscheiden, ob ich dem Spiel eine Chance gebe oder nicht.


----------



## Ayaril (21. Juli 2009)

Also Ladebildschirme sind mir immer nur dann aufgefallen, wenn ich mich zum Beispiel vom Pandemonium aus irgendwohin teleportiere. Aber die sind so kurz, dass man nicht mal den Tipp unten im Bildschirm lesen kann. Keine Ahnung, wann sonst noch welche erscheinen, aber bei Flügen innerhalb der Gebiete jedenfalls nicht. Ich schätze also mal, immer wenn man ein Portal betritt, wie Teleportationsportale.


----------



## Tarida (21. Juli 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, obs schonmal gefragt wurde, aber trotzdem:

Man verliert ja bei einem Tod Erfahrung. Kann man auch ein Level verlieren, oder ist jedes Level gesichert?


----------



## Ayaril (21. Juli 2009)

Im Level kannst du nicht sinken. Du könntest nur bis zu 1 Exp des Levels fallen.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Man verliert ja bei einem Tod Erfahrung. Kann man auch ein Level verlieren, oder ist jedes Level gesichert?



Man verliert Erfahrung ja, man kann sich diese aber teilweiße beim "Soulhealer" wiederherstellen lassen, kostet aber mit jedem Lvl mehr, Lvl selbst verliert man nicht, einmal zb 21 bleibt 21 auch wenn man 100mal stirbt.


----------



## Resse (21. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Also Ladebildschirme sind mir immer nur dann aufgefallen, wenn ich mich zum Beispiel vom Pandemonium aus irgendwohin teleportiere. Aber die sind so kurz, dass man nicht mal den Tipp unten im Bildschirm lesen kann. Keine Ahnung, wann sonst noch welche erscheinen, aber bei Flügen innerhalb der Gebiete jedenfalls nicht. Ich schätze also mal, immer wenn man ein Portal betritt, wie Teleportationsportale.




Das hat meine Frage leider nicht so ganz beantwortet. Daher formuliere ich es etwas um.

Kann ich zum Beispiel von Morheim nach Altgard zu Fuß laufen ohne zwischendurch einen Ladebildschirm zu haben? Ich orientiere mich dabei gerade an dieser Karte: http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=957059

Bei WoW kann ich von Darnassus nach Silithus laufen ohne einen Ladebildschirm zu sehen. Das ist für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Die Art bei AoC hat mich sehr gestört, da die Weltkarte riesig wirkte aber nur sehr kleine Gebiete dabei betretbar waren und auch die einzelnen Gebiete in Instanzen zu je ca 100 Leute unterteilt waren. Warhammer war nicht ganz so steif, hatte aber zwischen den Gebieten der einzelnen Tiers zum Beispiel Ladescreens wobei man dort auch erkennen konnte, dass die Karten eindeutig nicht miteinander verknüpft waren.

Und bei HdRO hatte man ja sogar die Gasthäuser instanziert und hatte beim betreten eines Gasthauses einen Ladebildschirm.

Es ist mir also wichtig, dass die Welt wirklich wie aus einem Guss und zusammenhängend wirkt.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Resse schrieb:


> Es ist mir also wichtig, dass die Welt wirklich wie aus einem Guss und zusammenhängend wirkt.



Wenn dich ein 5 Sekunden Ladescreen(und länger ist es kaum, es läd extrem schnell) stört wenn du in die Haupstadt gehst oder einen Teleporter benutzt...bleib bei Wow!

Aber ja, du kannst Altgard nach Morrheim ohne Ladescreen laufen oder gleiten.

Instaziert sind die Gebiete nur bis lvl 20 damit am Anfang nicht soviel lost ist, was wie man in der Beta gesehen hat notwenig war, du kannst aber jederzeit den "Channel" wechseln, eigentlich merkt man nicht das es nicht offen ist, aber vl 20 sind alle Gebiete offen und Channelfrei.


----------



## Ayaril (21. Juli 2009)

Also soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann ist die Antwort nein. Man kann nicht von Gebiet zu Gebiet laufen. Man kann nur den Teleporter nutzen um von Gebiet zu Gebiet zu gelangen oder halt ein kleines Portal, aber das hat auch nen kleine Ladescreen.


----------



## Resse (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aber ja, du kannst Altgard nach Morrheim ohne Ladescreen laufen oder gleiten.




Das wollte ich doch nur wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, ich bin kein WoW Fanboy. Ich habe schon seit Februar kein WoW mehr gezockt da mir bei dem Spiel jeglicher Reiz und Spaß verloren gegangen ist .


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann ist die Antwort nein. Man kann nicht von Gebiet zu Gebiet laufen. Mann kann nur den Teleporter nutzen um von Gebiet zu Gebiet zu gelangen.



Doch gibt Wege, zb bei denen beiden ist es eine Höhle, und es gibt dazwischen Ladescreen, das wär beim gleiten sicher aufgefallen wenn es neu geladen hätte und ich mittem über Berg abgeschmiert wäre^^.


----------



## Ayaril (21. Juli 2009)

Uhm...Edit....nichts mehr zu sagen. xD


----------



## Peter Pansen (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Norjena,

kannst du auf einer Karte zeigen, wo diese Höhle ist?

Ich weiß z.B. dass man ganz im Südwesten des Impetusium so ein kleines Portal nach Morheim findet, also zwar schon eine Verbindung, aber mit Ladezeit.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Combat#hd50496



Danke, wieder etwas schlauer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gastoman (22. Juli 2009)

Sers,

Es geht um die Rüstungen des Klerikers. Habe bisher bis lvl 20 spielen können und aus Gewohnheit von diversen andren MMOs bis dahin Stoff-Rüstung getragen, da diese mehr auf MagicBoost und MP gehn. Ingame waren auch eine Menge anderer Kleriker mit Stoff-Rüstung anzutreffen. Selbst den Schneiderberuf hab ich gemacht.

Auf Aion-Wiki steht aber, dass die Schwere-Rüstung (Chain) mit MagicDef- und Concentration-Werten für Kleriker und Kantoren bestimmt ist, diese werden mir aber meist von nem Kollegen weggewürfelt, da dieser meint ich bräuchte als Healer Stoff zu tragen ... allerdings keine Erklärung warum und welche Auswirkungen das auf die Klasse hat.

MEINE FRAGEN:

Welche Werte in Aion erhöhen die Heilung eines Klerikers?

Gibt es eine bestimmtes lvl ab wann man die Rüstungsklasse wechseln oder einhalten sollte?

Die Empfehlung Rüstungsschmied für Kleriker lt. Aion-Wiki kommt mir merkwürdig vor, da dieser Beruf nur Rüstungen für lvl 1-30 mit Parry, Block, PhysikDef und MagicDef hervorbringt.


----------



## Peter Pansen (22. Juli 2009)

Kleriker sollten Chain tragen.

Auf Chain ist meist Concentration anzutreffen, der Wert, der die Zauberunterbrechung durch Schläge veringert.

Magic Boost, was man auf Stoff findet, bringt nur offensiven zaubern etwas, es gibt keine Werte, die die Heilung erhöhen.

Chain hat den Vorteil, dass es einfach mehr Rüstung hat. Der Kleriker hält im PvP mehr aus und auch im PvE ist es recht angebracht, da er sehr schnell Aggro zieht.

Und zum Beruf, hmm der Rüstungsschmied baut für Level 13 Chain-Sachen mit Magic-Boost und Concentration, und für Level 18 mit MP und Concentration.

Also Kleriker: Chain, Kolben und Schild die beste Wahl, finde ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und als Beruf ist Armorsmithing echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2009)

Gastoman schrieb:


> Welche Werte in Aion erhöhen die Heilung eines Klerikers?


Es gibt kein Attribut das die Heilung steigert.



Gastoman schrieb:


> Gibt es eine bestimmtes lvl ab wann man die Rüstungsklasse wechseln oder einhalten sollte?


Schwere Rüstung bzw. Kettenrüstung. Immer. Von level 10 an wenn möglich.



Gastoman schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung Rüstungsschmied für Kleriker lt. Aion-Wiki kommt mir merkwürdig vor, da dieser Beruf nur Rüstungen für lvl 1-30 mit Parry, Block, PhysikDef und MagicDef hervorbringt.


Mana spielt keine Rolle und Heilung lässt sich nicht erhöhen. Demnach ist es das wichtigste, viel auszuhalten, denn man wird im PvE und vor allem im PvP viel Schaden abbekommen.


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Magic boost wär aber dennoch wichtig für solo PVE, damit man mehr schaden macht. Es sei denn man will den Gegner tot heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (22. Juli 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen, ob Massenmail eingefügt wurde mit irgendeinem Patch? Also so Post, wo ich gleich mehrere Items mit einmal versenden kann und nicht nur eins? Und wie genau berechnen sich eigentlich die preise für die Ingame-Post mit Itemversand?


----------



## robsenq (22. Juli 2009)

eine etwas banale Frage:

Sind Sonderzeichen (á, ò, î) im Charnamen erlaubt?


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> eine etwas banale Frage:
> 
> Sind Sonderzeichen (á, ò, î) im Charnamen erlaubt?



Nein.


----------



## robsenq (22. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nein.



Danke. War dir die Frage nicht etwas zu kritisch?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Keine Sonderzeichen (zum Glück), dafür kannst Du dich, zumindest noch auf der Beta wie folgt nennen:

(Dienen nur als Beispiele - Groß- und Kleinschreibung so beabsichtigt)

- H und M
- DUnichtNEHMENkerze
- ich BRAUCH koks
- eInSzWeIdReI

Mir geht es nur darum, dass Leerzeichen sowie Großbuchstaben (Nicht nur zu Beginn und am Anfang kein Muss) im Namen erlaubt sind, was oft, oder eigentlich immer wenn ich es gesehen habe, mit einem MMO vollkommen untypischen Namen geäußert wurde.
Aber das ist meine eigene Meinung.

Kann mich auch täuschen und das waren nur Illusionen, aber ich bin mir zu 97,32% sicher, sowas des öfteren gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Danke. War dir die Frage nicht etwas zu kritisch?!



Absolut kritisch...Aion wurde tödlich verwundet! Wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was ich an der Namensgebung gut finde ist das Leerzeichen endlich möglich sind...BTT, ich hab nen Cha da der heißt "Norjenbeta" ist extrem schlecht ich weiß, aber musste schnell gehen meine alte Graka ist im Erstellungsschirm dauern abgeschmiert xD. (ist aber nur LvL 4, meine "richtigen" Chas heißen anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Adrox (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich hätte 5 Fragen.

1Sollte jede Klasse jeden Beruf lernen oder ist es in manchen Fällen Zeitverschwendung?Zb kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen was ein Zauberer mit Schmieden soll aber das wäre ja wiederum ein Nachteil für den Assassinen da er jeden Beruf gebrauchen kann oder?
Schmied für Waffen,Handwerker für Juwelen,Alchi für Heiltränke,Koch für Buffood und Schneider für Lederequip.

2Kann man sich später in einem Beruf aus etwas Spezailisieren zb Waffenschmied oder Lederhersteller?

3Sind die Speziallbeschwörungen auf etwas speziallisiert oder sind sie Allrounder hab gelesen:
Erdelementar=Tank Wasser=Rangedd Wind=PVP Feuer=Nahkampfdd der etwas mehr aushält,
dämnach wäre doch die Elyosbeschwörung ein dd und Asmodier ein Tank oder Irre ich mich?Und hat diese Beschwörung ein Timer?

4Wofür sind diese Äthervorkommen die in der Luft sind ausser das man sie einsammelt?Irgendwo muss man sie doch verarbeiten können in einem Beruf.

5Benutzen beide Klassen im Endgame immernoch die Anfangszauber im verhältnis von dem Startgebiet und der Ursprungklasse?Also zb benutzt der Eleschami sehr häufig im Endgame den Blitzschlag da dies einer seiner 1 Casts ist und sozusagen sein Primärzauber.In Aion ist das ja so das der Magier den Feuerzauber(ka wie er genau heißt) als Anfansgscast bekommt und bis lv 10 auch sehr häufig benutzt.Benutzen später aber Beschwörer und Zauberer beide immernoch diesen cast oder gibt es eine Art neuen Primärzauber sonst wäre es ja nur 2 Klassen mit dem selben Grundzauber und ein paar zusätzlichen verschiedenen Hilfsskills die man abundzu Zaubert bzw der eine zusätzlich Beschwören kann und der andere Verzaubern.

Schonmal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Adrox schrieb:


> 5Benutzen beide Klassen im Endgame immernoch die Anfangszauber im verhältnis von dem Startgebiet und der Ursprungklasse?Also zb benutzt der Eleschami sehr häufig im Endgame den Blitzschlag da dies einer seiner 1 Casts ist und sozusagen sein Primärzauber.In Aion ist das ja so das der Magier den Feuerzauber(ka wie er genau heißt) als Anfansgscast bekommt und bis lv 10 auch sehr häufig benutzt.Benutzen später aber Beschwörer und Zauberer beide immernoch diesen cast oder gibt es eine Art neuen Primärzauber sonst wäre es ja nur 2 Klassen mit dem selben Grundzauber und ein paar zusätzlichen verschiedenen Hilfsskills die man abundzu Zaubert bzw der eine zusätzlich Beschwören kann und der andere Verzaubern.
> 
> Schonmal danke für die Antworten.



Bei den ersten 4 hab ich keine Ahnung..

Nummer 5...der Spiritmaster wird andere Zauber nutzten, er bekommt den Anfangszauber nicht auf maximaler Stufe, später über Stigmas und Kombos gibt es jede Menge anderer Zauber...dein Anfangsazuber findet zwar noch Verwendung, wird aber nicht "gespammt"..er leitet zb ne Feuerkombo ein...beim Spiritmaster habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zefion (23. Juli 2009)

Adrox schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte 5 Fragen.



1) Du kannst natürlich alles lernen *g*
Aber... so hab ich das gelernt.
Kochen: Alle
Handarbeit:Ranger und Chanter
Waffenschmieden: Warrior und Scout Klassen
Rüstungsschmieden: Warrior und Priest Klassen
Schneidern:Mage, Scout und Priest Klassen
Alchmie: Alle

Du kannst alle Berufe erlernen aber nur einen auf über 400 bringen (heisst, du kannst nur bei einem beruf sachen für lvl 50 herstellen, bei den Anderen nur bis max lvl 45)

2) Von Spezialisierungen in dem Sinne weiss ich leider nichts genaues

3)Weiss ich leider auch nicht da ich keinen beschwörer spiele 

4) Der(das?) Aether wird in dem Beruf Rüstungsschmied gebraucht... ob du das auch in anderen Berufen brauchst, kann ich dir nicht sagen...

5)Siehe mein Vorposter *g*


greetz


----------



## Balaneth (23. Juli 2009)

Adrox schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte 5 Fragen.
> 
> 1Sollte jede Klasse jeden Beruf lernen oder ist es in manchen Fällen Zeitverschwendung?Zb kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen was ein Zauberer mit Schmieden soll aber das wäre ja wiederum ein Nachteil für den Assassinen da er jeden Beruf gebrauchen kann oder?
> Schmied für Waffen,Handwerker für Juwelen,Alchi für Heiltränke,Koch für Buffood und Schneider für Lederequip.
> ...



1)
Rüstungsschmied -> geeignet für Templer/Gladiatoren/Kantoren/Kleriker (Ketten und Plattenrüstungen)
Waffenschmied -> geeignet für Templer/Gladiatoren/Assassinen - "(/Kleriker)"
Alchemie -> im Prinzip für alle nützlich, aufgrund von Zauberwaffen (Books/Orbs) Herstellung für Beschwörer und Zauberer besonders attraktiv
Kochen -> für alle Zugänglich / gleichmäßig nützlich
Schneidern -> geeignet für Assassinen/Jäger/Zauberer/Beschwörer (Stoff und Lederrüstungen)
Schmuckhandwerker -> im Prinzip für alle nützlich, aufgrund von Holzwaffen (Stäbe/Bögen) Herstellung für Kantoren und Jäger besonders attraktiv

Basierend auf meinen Kenntnissen aus der Beta, kann ich sagen dass Berufe zu Skillen sehr Geld und Ressourcen intensiv ist.
Mehr als einen Beruf kannst du in den Anfangsleveln (1-20) erst einmal gar nicht leisten.
Diese Tendenz scheint auch Post Level 20 weiter zu bestehen.
Wenn du sämtliche Ressourcen verkaufst, und lediglich über Craft Requests skillst, ist es eventuell möglich 2 Berufe gleichzeitig zu skillen. 
Allerdings verzichtet man dabei zum Großteil auf Produkte die man selbst gebrauchen kann.

2)
Spezialisierung im Sinne von, als Waffenschmied bsp sich auf Schwerter / Kolben / Stangen zu spezialisieren , nein. (bzw. es ist deine Wahl was du herstellst)
Aber, man kann mehrere Berufe gleichzeitig ausüben. Ein einziger davon ist dir jedoch nur erlaubt auf die Meisterstufe zu bringen, in diesem Sinne, ja.

3)
Die Tempest/Magma Elementare...
Ich denke schon, dass du Recht hast, dass das Elyos Elementar ein Ranged DD und das Asmodier Gegenstück in Richtung Melee DD geht.
Beide kann man mittels Commands mächtige magische Angriffe einsetzen lassen.
Die Beschwörung benötigt 4000 Divine Points, die man sich erstmal zusammen sammeln muß.
Die Elementare halten aber leider nur 5 Minuten und haben eine Stunde Abklingzeit als Kompensation ihrer Macht.

4)
Äther wird für sämtliche Waffen / Rüstungen und Schmuckstücke benötigt welche der Spieler selbst herstellt. Gelegentlich aber auch für Zwischenprodukte.
Gelegentlich auch für Quests.

5)
Hum, die Theorie ist... während der Sorc seine direkt Schadenszauber viel weiter ausbauen kann als der Spirit Master, hat dieser im Gegenzug ein mächtigeres und breiteres Arsenal an Kontrollsprüchen sowie Schadens über Zeit Effekten, nebst einer Vielzahl von Kommandos die er seinem Elementar geben kann um der Situation zu entsprechen.
Im Prinzip also:
Sorc -> mehr Direktschaden, mehr direkt wirkende Zauber, längere Kombos (Stichwort: Burst)
Summoner -> DoTs, Pet Commands, CC 
Der Summoner hat Zwar immernoch den ein oder anderen Zauber (bei weitem nicht alle) der anderen Magie Klasse und visa versa, allerdings nicht so hoch entwickelt.
Beispielsweise lernt der Zauberer Feuerball XY auf Stufe 22 während der Beschwörer diesen erst viele Level später erhält.
Der Zauberer weicht von der Spielweise nicht so sehr von den ersten 10 Stufen ab, während der Beschwörer allerdings im Bereich 10-20 seine Spielweise den oben erwähnten Zaubertypen anpassen muss.


----------



## Balaneth (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte da dann mal auch eine Frage.
Ihr habt sicher schon von der Möglichkeit gehört, das Modell eines Gegenstands mit dem Modell eines anderen Gegenstandes zu überschreiben, wobei die Item Werte jedoch beibehalten werden.

Ist es also vielleicht möglich Stoffroben als Plattenrüstungen zu verkleiden?

Ich würde das........ sehr willkommen heißen um ehrlich zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stichwort Warriormage...


----------



## Tonkra (23. Juli 2009)

Nee das wird nicht möglich sein, sondern nur innerhalb der eigenen "Armor-familie" sag ich mal.. also stoffrüstungskins können nur auf andere stoffrüstungen übertragen werden.. gott sei dank.. wie sieht das sonst aus ;D


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage...problematisch an der Geschichte ist das diese Funktion erst ab lvl 30 nutzbar, ergo für die EU Beta Tester noch nicht verwendbar war....müsste mal jemand der die China Version spielt beantworten....


----------



## PC-Flo (23. Juli 2009)

mich würde interessieren wie groß die Welt von Aion ist? ca. so groß wie Atheroz (Kalimdor/östliche Königreiche) oder so groß wie die Scherbenwelt oder sogar größer? (WoW Vergleich - damit ich es mir vorstellen kann)

und ob man als Elyos in die Welt der Asmodier kann und umgekehrt?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Nen vergleich der Welten is relativ schwer da in Aion die Gebiete nicht alle so direkt zusammenhängend sind wie in WoW.....das was ich jetzt bis lvl 25 sehen durfte denke ich hat etwa die größe der scherbenwelt....rechnes es dir aus wenn es bis lvl 50 geht und noch der Abyss dazu kommt...


----------



## PC-Flo (23. Juli 2009)

uii doch so groß?!?! hätte ich nicht gedacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und kann man zu den Gebieten der gegnerischen Seite? bzw. gibt es Gebiete in denen man zusammen questet?


----------



## Norjena (23. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> uii doch so groß?!?! hätte ich nicht gedacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Welten sind getrennt, die einigen gemeinsamen Qeusts bestehen aus Geknüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Man kann aber in das andere Gebiet reißen, allerdings nicht einfach so, sondern durch Portale welche sich zufällig öffnen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Richtig...was dann ein wenig das open PVP darstellen soll..zumindest habe ich das so verstanden...PvP neben dem Abyss eben...

Naja grundsätzlich kannst du ja immer zusammen Questen...kennt ja man bereits....dazu gibt es eben Quest Gebiete...wo du i.d.R. nur als Gruppe weiter kommst...wo du aber auch auf andere Gruppen triffst...und dann gibt es eben noch die klassischen Instanzen...


----------



## PC-Flo (23. Juli 2009)

Aber dann ist die Welt von Aion doch riesen groß! (Und das zum Start ohne Erweiterungen)

Wenn die Gebiete in denen man sich bis Level 25 aufhält ca. so groß wie die komplette Schwerbenwelt sind kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bis Level 50 noch einmal so viel wird... Vergleich: Scherbenwelt + Nordend
Und das gleiche gibt es dann noch auf der Asmodier-Seite und oben drauf noch der/die Abyss 

ähm kommt mir verdammt groß vor... - was auf keinen Fall negativ ist

Also von dem was ich bisher von Aion gehört und gesehen habe, liegen meine Erwartungen an das Spiel sehr hoch

...hoffentlich werden diese auch erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke an euch für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Norjena (23. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Aber dann ist die Welt von Aion doch riesen groß! (Und das zum Start ohne Erweiterungen)
> Wenn die Gebiete in denen man sich bis Level 25 aufhält ca. so groß wie die komplette Schwerbenwelt sind kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bis Level 50 noch einmal so viel wird... Vergleich: Scherbenwelt + Nordend
> Und das gleiche gibt es dann noch auf der Asmodier-Seite und oben drauf noch der/die Abyss



Ganz so groß ist sie nicht, die Gebiete bisher sind ähnlich denen in Wow, die späteren welche größer sind (oder zumindest sein sollten da man dort länger ist) dürten dann größer als die meisten Wow Gebiete sein, ich denke die Welt ist ca so groß wie die von Wow (beide zusammen) der Abyss stellt die Scherbenwelt da, die PvE Gebiete dürften auf Kalimdor Größe kommen...ist schwer zu sagen da nicht alles bekannt ist.


----------



## Tarida (23. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man die Welt nicht gerade danach beurteilen, indem man sie mit anderen Größen vergleicht. Viel wichtiger ist doch eigentlich, wie lange die Reisezeiten sind, das macht doch im Endeffekt eine große Welt aus. Was nützen mir Riesengebiete, wenn ich in fünf Minuten am anderen Ende bin?

Daher: Wie schnell ist man denn so unterwegs?


----------



## Norjena (23. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Welt nicht gerade danach beurteilen, indem man sie mit anderen Größen vergleicht. Viel wichtiger ist doch eigentlich, wie lange die Reisezeiten sind, das macht doch im Endeffekt eine große Welt aus. Was nützen mir Riesengebiete, wenn ich in fünf Minuten am anderen Ende bin?
> Daher: Wie schnell ist man denn so unterwegs?



Du läufst, Gebiete wechselst du meist per Teleport oder Flugmeister. Es kommt ca aufs selbe raus wie in Wow...da man in dem Spielen gleich schnell läuft kommt es sehrwohl auf die Größe an....


----------



## Doomsta (23. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie groß die Welt von Aion ist? ca. so groß wie Atheroz (Kalimdor/östliche Königreiche) oder so groß wie die Scherbenwelt oder sogar größer? (WoW Vergleich - damit ich es mir vorstellen kann)
> 
> und ob man als Elyos in die Welt der Asmodier kann und umgekehrt?


 größer als classic WoW + scherbenwelt. viel größer.


----------



## Doomsta (23. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Welt nicht gerade danach beurteilen, indem man sie mit anderen Größen vergleicht. Viel wichtiger ist doch eigentlich, wie lange die Reisezeiten sind, das macht doch im Endeffekt eine große Welt aus. Was nützen mir Riesengebiete, wenn ich in fünf Minuten am anderen Ende bin?
> 
> Daher: Wie schnell ist man denn so unterwegs?



kommt oftmals auf den skill des spielers an (generell kommt in aion sehr viel auf den skill der spielers an...man kanns sich sehr schwer machen oder auch recht einfach wenn man sich nicht grade dumm anstellt.)
denn du kannst in allen gebieten gleiten, nutzt du nun jede erhebung geschickt und rennst nciht brain afk rum, bis du sehr schnell unterwegs...wiegesagt skilld er spielers und so.


----------



## Tarida (23. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> ...da man in dem Spielen gleich schnell läuft kommt es sehrwohl auf die Größe an....



Das denke ich nicht, oder zumindest habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass es so ist (habe selber verschiedene Titel gespielt). Überall gleich schnell Laufen hieße ja, das sei genormt in irgendeiner Form.

Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2009)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer ne Ahnung, ob diese Kosmetischen Rüstungen (z.B. der Kimono) dauerhaft getragen werden können über den normalen Items als Zierwerk, ähnlich wie in Hdro, oder ersetzen die den Rüstungsplatz?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du meinst ob man die Kimonis quasi über die normale Rüstung tragen kann denke ich eher weniger....da in dem Charfenster da kein Slot zu sehen war...

Aber da du ja die Skins der Items anpassen kannst..kannste als mage sicher deine robe in nen kimono umbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also wenn du meinst ob man die Kimonis quasi über die normale Rüstung tragen kann denke ich eher weniger....da in dem Charfenster da kein Slot zu sehen war...
> 
> Aber da du ja die Skins der Items anpassen kannst..kannste als mage sicher deine robe in nen kimono umbauen
> 
> ...



Naja fraglich ist wie sie es am Ende machen wollen. Ab Level 30 kann man ja bekanntlich das Aussehen eines Gegenstandes, soweit er zu der gleichen Rüstungsklasse angehört, auf einen anderen überschreiben. Kimonos bestehen aus Stoff, also müsste diese Funktion rein theoretisch gesehen nur für Stoffklassen verfügbar sein. Vll. gehören sie aber auch zu einer anderen Rüstungsklasse wie z.b. einfach nur Accessoires oder Zierwerk und lassen sich gar nicht überschreiben, sodasss sie nur eine Bedeutung ausserhalb der Schlacht haben.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Das wäre natürlich au ne möglichkeit das sie Abseits der normalen...ja ich nenne sie jetzt einfach mal "Questrüstungen"...kategorisiert werden....

Man darf gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (24. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja fraglich ist wie sie es am Ende machen wollen. Ab Level 30 kann man ja bekanntlich das Aussehen eines Gegenstandes, soweit er zu der gleichen Rüstungsklasse angehört, auf einen anderen überschreiben. Kimonos bestehen aus Stoff, also müsste diese Funktion rein theoretisch gesehen nur für Stoffklassen verfügbar sein. Vll. gehören sie aber auch zu einer anderen Rüstungsklasse wie z.b. einfach nur Accessoires oder Zierwerk und lassen sich gar nicht überschreiben, sodasss sie nur eine Bedeutung ausserhalb der Schlacht haben.



Kimonos gehören zu den "Kostümen". Jeder Charakter hat auch die entsprechende [ulr=http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=4]Fertigkeit[/url] dazu, aber es ist deswegen auch unwahrscheinlich, dass man das Aussehen von einem Kostüm auf eine Stoff-Rüstung übertragen können wird.


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Kimonos gehören zu den "Kostümen". Jeder Charakter hat auch die entsprechende [ulr=http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=4]Fertigkeit[/url] dazu, aber es ist deswegen auch unwahrscheinlich, dass man das Aussehen von einem Kostüm auf eine Stoff-Rüstung übertragen können wird.



Mann kann nur equipgleiches übertragen, aber bei Hdro (mein lieblingsvergleich) gibt es ab lvl 20 z.B. einen speziellen ausrüstungsslot dafür. Wär dufte, wenn es sowas für aion auch geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Aber im Endeffekt is ja wurscht eigentlich...niemand wird im Kimono im Raid erscheinen...denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Aber im Endeffekt is ja wurscht eigentlich...niemand wird im Kimono im Raid erscheinen...denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nicht? Ich würd z.B. im Kimono in den Abyss gehen, damit niemand meine wirkliche Rüstung sieht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Sofern man keine Stats drauf setzten kann?wohl net wirklich sinnig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Sofern man keine Stats drauf setzten kann?wohl net wirklich sinnig oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch, wenn es eben wie gesagt einen extra kosmetischen ausrüstungsplatz gibt.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich würd z.B. im Kimono in den Abyss gehen, damit niemand meine wirkliche Rüstung sieht.



In lotro wurde das zierwerk auch ausgeblendet soweit man die Monsterplay Zone betreten hat. Würde mich interessieren ob es in Aion genauso ist oder ob die Gegner tatsächlich die "hübschere" Rüstung sehen und somit im dunklen tappen was die Werte des Gegners angeht.


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> In lotro wurde das zierwerk auch ausgeblendet soweit man die Monsterplay Zone betreten hat. Würde mich interessieren ob es in Aion genauso ist oder ob die Gegner tatsächlich die "hübschere" Rüstung sehen und somit im dunklen tappen was die Werte des Gegners angeht.



Also ich hab das schon so verstehen, dass der Gegner auch die Rüstungsskins sieht, die man übernommen hat. Also ist es stellenweise schon schwer zu erahnen, aber widerum kann man ja eh nicht bei allen Sachen die Skins ändern. Bei den richtig guten Sachen geht das nicht. Draconute Sets und sowas lassen sich nicht ändern, die muss man halt nehmen, wie sie sind und das dürfte dnan auch jeder gleich erkennen. ^^


----------



## redsnapper (24. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> ...aber widerum kann man ja eh nicht bei allen Sachen die Skins ändern. Bei den richtig guten Sachen geht das nicht. Draconute Sets und sowas lassen sich nicht ändern, die muss man halt nehmen, wie sie sind und das dürfte dnan auch jeder gleich erkennen. ^^



Wie jetzt? Und wenn mir die nicht gefallen?
Kann man die wenigstens färben?


----------



## Balaneth (24. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Kann man die wenigstens färben?



Jup, Färbemittel kann man in der Hauptstadt kaufen.


----------



## Norjena (24. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Jup, Färbemittel kann man in der Hauptstadt kaufen.



Wuhu! Gute Nachricht, das hab ich in Wow etc immer vermisst...in Guild Wars war das Färben ja der reinste "Kult" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Färben kannst du diese Sets wohl, aber da sie so "besonders" sind, kann man den Skin halt nicht ändern und das finde ich eigentlich auch gut. 
Wenn ich mir vorstell, ich treff im Abyss auf einen Typen, wo ich denk, der ist voll schlecht und hat scheiß Equip und auf einmal macht mich der Typ fertig, ich würde mich wundern. ^^ Ein wenig würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich dann doch vorher erkenn, was da auf mich zukommt. ^^ Sein Level ist mir dann zwar trotzdem nicht ersichtlich, aber das passt schon. ^^


----------



## redsnapper (24. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich getrennte Gebiete oder levelup-Buffs wie bei WAR im Abyss?
Oder werden Leute unter lvl 50 keine Chance im Abyss haben und Abyss ab lvl 25 ist sinnlos?


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gelesen, dass es da keine Beschärnkungen gibt. Du kannst durchaus als 50er durch den Abyss fliegen und Low-Leveler töten, aber du bekommst dafür Debuffs. Diese sind wohl recht heftig, aber da muss ich nochmal die genaue Info zu suchen.


----------



## Duath (24. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass es da keine Beschärnkungen gibt. Du kannst durchaus als 50er durch den Abyss fliegen und Low-Leveler töten, aber du bekommst dafür Debuffs. Diese sind wohl recht heftig, aber da muss ich nochmal die genaue Info zu suchen.


Im Abyss gibt es keine Debuffs. Die gibt es nur, wenn man per Rift in das gegnerische Gebiet geht/fliegt und da Lowies vermöbelt.


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Dann habe ich da wohl was durcheinander gebracht. ^Ô^; Kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juli 2009)

Naja ich bin gespannt wie sich das dann gestaltet mit den 50er Spielern und solchen die auf 25 rumkrebsen....chancengleichheit sind anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tascalmon (25. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte man sieht das LvL des Gegers nicht? 
Wie soll ich denn dann wissen,ob ich zum Beispiel nen Lowie angreife? An der Rüssi muss mans ja nicht immer erkennen können.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Tascalmon schrieb:


> Ich dachte man sieht das LvL des Gegers nicht?
> Wie soll ich denn dann wissen,ob ich zum Beispiel nen Lowie angreife? An der Rüssi muss mans ja nicht immer erkennen können.



Genau darum wird es im Abyss den Debuff nicht geben, wobei jemand unter Lvl 30 erkennbar sein wird da erst ab dort der Rüstungskin anpassbar ist. Zudem gibt es ja auch Rüstungen welche man nicht ändern kann, oder verschiedene Skins im Lvl 30/40 Berreich, das wird schon erkennbar sein, ein Lvl 30er kann nicht mit dem Lvl 50 Rüstungskin rumlaufen....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm...glaube net das das die optimalste Lösung ist aber ich werd sehen wies sich bewährt....


----------



## Shinar (25. Juli 2009)

Frage: Wird der Tod in Instanzen/Dungeons genauso bestraft, wie wenn man sonst wo stirbt? Geben PvP-Tode auch einen EP-Abzug?


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

Durch PvP durch bekommst du kein EP Abzug, kannst aber für 1 Kinah den Debuff wegmachen lassen. Zu Dungeons, hmm keine Ahnung aber denke mal, dass das da genauso gehändelt wird, wie in der offenen Welt.


----------



## redsnapper (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn man im PvP stirbt verliert man leider Abyss Punkte (wofür auch immer die gut sind), wodurch viele Leute in China/Korea/Japan lieber die NPC Gegner abfarmen, die geben nämlich unsinnigerweise auch PvP Punkte.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wenn man im PvP stirbt verliert man leider Abyss Punkte (wofür auch immer die gut sind), wodurch viele Leute in China/Korea/Japan lieber die NPC Gegner abfarmen, die geben nämlich unsinnigerweise auch PvP Punkte.



Abyss Punkte sind für den Abyss Rang und Items da.


----------



## redsnapper (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Abyss Punkte sind für den Abyss Rang und Items da.



Ah, danke...tauscht man die Punkte direkt gegen Items ein oder braucht man eine bestimmte Anzahl davon um die Items gegen Geld zu kaufen?


----------



## bLuu (25. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wenn man im PvP stirbt verliert man leider Abyss Punkte (wofür auch immer die gut sind), wodurch viele Leute in China/Korea/Japan lieber die NPC Gegner abfarmen, die geben nämlich unsinnigerweise auch PvP Punkte.



Das ist nicht unsinnig...
Es ist das PvPvE-System!

Wenn man Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion tötet bekommt man Abyss-Punkte = PvP
Wenn man NPC tötet bekommt man auch Abyss-Punkte (jedoch weniger vermute ich) = PvE

Mit den Abyss-Punkten kann man sich Items kaufen. Je mehr man davon hat, desto besser sind die Items.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ah, danke...tauscht man die Punkte direkt gegen Items ein oder braucht man eine bestimmte Anzahl davon um die Items gegen Geld zu kaufen?



Keine Ahnung, wird sich zeigen, bevor ich mir die Items kaufen kann interessiert es mich ehrlich gesagt auch wenig^^.


----------



## bLuu (25. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal das man die Items nicht gegen die Abyss-Punkte tauscht.
Meine vermutung ist das einem der zugang zu besseren Items gewährt wird, wenn man mehr Punkte hat, ähnlich wie in WoW das Arena-Ranking.


----------



## Borgalow (25. Juli 2009)

Abyss Gear Kostet Abyss Punkte, es ist Quasi eine zweite Währung mit der man Bezahlt.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage^^, hab mich endlich entschieden WoW an den Nagel zu hängen und Aion zu testen.
Nun wollte ich es mir bestellen und kam als erstes auf eine Seite, wo man 2 Versionen kaufen konnte, einmal die normale zum Release und eine für 5€, womit man an den Betaevents teilnehmen kann, welche dann mit der normalen Version verrechnet werden soll, sodass man im Endeffekt nur den Normalpreis zahlen muss.

Auf Amazon: "Aion auf Amazon", jedoch finde ich nur die normale Version. Ich würde allerdings gerne noch an den kommende Betaevents teilnehmen, kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich das schaffe?


----------



## redsnapper (25. Juli 2009)

Aion bei Amazon vorbestellen , sollte es dir dann nicht gefallen kannst du es immer noch abbestellen.
Durch die Vorbestellung erhälst du einen BEtaKey.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Also der Beta-Key wird mir per Email zugesand, oder wie?
Weil auf der anderen Seite (glaube es war www.4you2play.com) auf die ich allerdings nicht mehr komme, musste man es gesondert bestellen.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Also der Beta-Key wird mir per Email zugesand, oder wie?
> Weil auf der anderen Seite (glaube es war www.4you2play.com) auf die ich allerdings nicht mehr komme, musste man es gesondert bestellen.



Wie wäre es mal mit lesen? Steht doch absolut alles da...(auf Amazon)


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm ok danke war wohl ein wenig lesefaul.

Eine andere Sache noch es gibt ja anscheinend 2 Collector-Editions, eine wo man auch die Figur etc. bekommt und eine, wo man nur die Ingameitems bekommt.
Gibt es diese CE, wo die Ingameitems bei sind auch bei Amazon? Diese dort vorhandene CE hat nichtmal nen Kaufpreis.


----------



## redsnapper (25. Juli 2009)

CE ist aus, zumindest bei Amazon.
Auch woanders wirst du große Probleme haben eine zu bekommen und wenn wahrscheinlich für sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hmm ok danke war wohl ein wenig lesefaul.
> 
> Eine andere Sache noch es gibt ja anscheinend 2 Collector-Editions, eine wo man auch die Figur etc. bekommt und eine, wo man nur die Ingameitems bekommt.
> Gibt es diese CE, wo die Ingameitems bei sind auch bei Amazon? Diese dort vorhandene CE hat nichtmal nen Kaufpreis.



Nein ist auf Amazon schon seit locker 2 Monaten ausverkauft.


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

Die CE, wo man nur die Ingame-Items bekommt, kann man direkt bei NC-Soft kaufen und den Client runterladen.

https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/Store.pl?...amp;item_id=138

Man bekommt halt nur nicht die materielle Box.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Ok genau das habe ich gesucht. In der CE sind ja folgende Sachen enthalten:

Mit der Aion™ Collector's Edition bekommen Sie diese zusätzlichen Spielgegenstände:

    * Schwarze Wolkenflügel (40 Sek. zusätzliche Flugzeit)
    * Schwarzer Wolkenohrring (HP- und MP-Schub)
    * Spezieller Charaktertitel mit stat. Schub
    * Färbemittel zum Färben eines Spielgegenstands
    * Zwei Charakter-Emotes

Was mich da nun am meisten interessiert sind diese besondere Flügel,verstehe ich es richtig, dass man damit einfach immer 40sec länger fliegen kann? Ich würde dies als großen Vorteil ansehen, welchen ich gerne nutzen würde^^.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Was mich da nun am meisten interessiert sind diese besondere Flügel,verstehe ich es richtig, dass man damit einfach immer 40sec länger fliegen kann? Ich würde dies als großen Vorteil ansehen, welchen ich gerne nutzen würde^^.



Mit spätestens Lvl 50 hat jeder das längere fliegen, du bekommst es ab lvL 30, nicht CE besitzer bekommen da "nur" 30Sekunden, alle anderen Items und Titel werden früher oder später auch getauscht. Ich denke mit spätestens LvL 20 hast du alle CE Items ausgetauscht.


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

Diese Flügel bekommt man mit Level 30. Die, die man mit Level 10 bekommt, haben eine Flugzeit von einer Minute, die aus der CE ab level 30 1min 40sec. Und die, die man mit Level 30 kaufen kann (knapp 1.000.000 Kinah) haben eine Flugzeit von 1min 30sec. Ein kleienr Vorteil ist es, ja, aber mit Level 50 kann man sich neue Flügel erarbeiten, die wiederum besser sind.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ok also 20€ für ein paar leichte Lvl und dann nutzloses Geld, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

Nein, 10 € für:     

    * Schwarze Wolkenflügel (40 Sek. zusätzliche Flugzeit)
    * Schwarzer Wolkenohrring (HP- und MP-Schub)
    * Spezieller Charaktertitel mit stat. Schub
*    * Färbemittel zum Färben eines Spielgegenstands
    * Zwei Charakter-Emotes
*

nicht zu vergessen^^


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hmm, ok also 20€ für ein paar leichte Lvl und dann nutzloses Geld, habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Ja und du sparst mit Lvl 30 nicht ganz 1Million Kinah, meiner Meinung nach lohnt es kaum. Ist aber mit jeder CE so, ist halt damit Leute sagen können "Ich hab eine".

Die Emotes könnten noch interessant sein, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm ein wenig "Kosmetik" für 10€, bin ja keine Frau...^^.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hmm ein wenig "Kosmetik" für 10€, bin ja keine Frau...^^.



Und was machst du wenn die erste Rüstung rosa ist und das CE Färbemittel schwarz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Farben kann man auch so kaufen, allzu teuer sind sie ja nicht.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn die erste Rüstung rosa ist und das CE Färbemittel schwarz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will nen weiblichen Char spielen, die kann ruhig rosa Sachen tragen.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich will nen weiblichen Char spielen, die kann ruhig rosa Sachen tragen.



Hm, nagut das Argument erscheint logisch, wobei ich dennoch nix rosanes tragen würde.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

In der Warhammer Beta hat ich immer Rosa/Weisse Elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - (also Swordmaster und Arch Mage, warn imo auch die interessantesten Klassen).


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=649

Hier habt ihr noch paar Bilder zur CE inklusive der Sachen, dies bei der Limited CE gibt.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=649
> 
> Hier habt ihr noch paar Bilder zur CE inklusive der Sachen, dies bei der Limited CE gibt.



Das Male Emote is toll! 

Techno Viking ftw!

Nur bei der Dame "Baby hands up" ist mal wieder voll....naja


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, nagut das Argument erscheint logisch, wobei ich dennoch nix rosanes tragen würde.



Guck dir mal das 2. Video zu den Emotes von dem Link von Derdekea an, is rosa und sieht doch gut aus^^.


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. Juli 2009)

Naja mal schauen, ob ich mir die handbemalte Figur auch hinstelle, sieht irgendwie komsich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (25. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen, ob ich mir die handbemalte Figur auch hinstelle, sieht irgendwie komsich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen hab ich meine CE wieder abbestellt als ich die das erste mal sah, die standard edition reicht mir eigentlich auch ^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also das Hip Hop Emote ist mir die paar Euro mehr für die Digital CE schon wert... oder falls es das nicht bringt, dann halt die 7 Tage zusätzliche Spielzeit oder der restliche Crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann mich bei meinen anderen CEs (Star Wars Galaxies, World Of Wacraft) ehrlich gesagt nicht mal mehr erinnern, wo die echten Figuren/Bücher/Soundtracks oder was auch immer eigentlich sind...

Bei Amazon ist die Standard-Edition (Steelbook) billiger, der NCsoft-Store hat da (für Standard und Collector Digital) etwas angehobenere Preise - die Steam dann auch gleich übernommen hat.

Gruss,
FSB
edit: Jaja, ich weiss, die 7 Tage sind der Vorverkaufsbonus...


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> also das Hip Hop Emote ist mir die paar Euro mehr für die Digital CE schon wert... oder falls es das nicht bringt, dann halt die 7 Tage zusätzliche Spielzeit oder der restliche Crap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das HipHop-Emote ist für mich der Techno Viking...da es aber fast jeder mit HipHop in Verbindung bringt (weil es wohl auch mit davon abstammt) und ich mit HipHop nix zu haben will werde ich mir die CE nicht kaufen....


----------



## Sin (25. Juli 2009)

Hier mal was gegen die Langeweile: http://manager.gamemeca.com/special/sectio...ext=&code=1 find ich echt gut gemacht, die Asiaten habens drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hier mal was gegen die Langeweile: http://manager.gamemeca.com/special/sectio...ext=&code=1 find ich echt gut gemacht, die Asiaten habens drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cosplay, eine super Sache und das Schöne ist, dass auch in Deutschland mehr und mehr davon zu sehen ist. Zwar wird es wohl nicht so schnel an die Asiaten ranreichen aber he zumindestens etwas. Müste da fast mal meine Bild uploaden, auch wenn sie weniger mit Aion als mit anderen Cosplay Sachen zu tun haben.


----------



## Balaneth (25. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hier mal was gegen die Langeweile: http://manager.gamemeca.com/special/sectio...ext=&code=1 find ich echt gut gemacht, die Asiaten habens drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whooaaaa, ich bin sprachlos, die sehen einfach ALLE spitze aus, wie detailreich die Kostüme sind, und das sei gesagt obwohl mir Cosplay Events nicht unbekannt sind.

Random Frage XY ungelöst: bekommt man, wie bei Warhammer, EXP wenn man feindliche Spieler bezwingt?


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Beantwortung meiner letzten Frage, habe da aber bereits eine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Kann man auf amerikanischen Servern spielen (als Europäer)?

Und ja, wegen den Toden in Instanzen. Ich hoffe schwer, dass die dort weniger EP-Abzug geben werden (wie in RoM).


----------



## Tarida (26. Juli 2009)

So weit ich weiß, ist das nicht möglich, zumindest nicht in der Beta. Da du einen EU-Key bekommst, funktioniert der auch nur in Europa. Wie das zum Release aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke es kommt darauf an, wo du einen Key erstehst.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Hi, hab mal ne frage zur EU BETA:
Also ich spiele jetzt seit monaten auf nem chinesischem server kostenlos...das iss son promo server und da gehts nur bis level 30 auf der spielversion 1.0...naja dort habe ich mitlerweile 2 level 30 chars und mir ist beim leveln extrem schmerzhaft aufgefallen dass es i levelbereich 23-27 ein *extremstes* Quest loch gibt, bzw. es nur noch wiederhol quests gibt. Ich hab mir gedacht, spielversion 1.0 ok da wird das normal sien ...also grind ich mir mal die finger wund.

In der eu beta dann: wieder das gleiche questloch von 23-25 wieder keine neuen quests? bis jetz hatte ich gedacht die EU beta sei spielversion 1.5. Ist sie das etwa nicht? oder gibt es einfach keine neuen quests in 1.5? das würde mich schwer enttäuschen...

2te frage: in aion wird man zu den berufen "gezwungen"? ich hab ungefähr ein dutzend quests im questlog bei denen ich irgendwelche pflanzen sammeln muss für die ich einen gewissen "sammelskill" in dem beruf benötige. Muss ich also nun den beruf gezwungen skillen weil ich sonst kaum noch quests habe? denn in aion hat man ja fast ausschließlich questreihen...entstand vllt. so das oben beschriebene questloch?

mfg,
maga


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Also zu 1.):
Die EU-Beta ist eigentlich keine Beta, sondern mehr ein großes PR Projekt.
Deshalb testen wir (bzw. ihr, ich nämlich nicht) auch bloß Version 1.0 mit englischer Lokalisierung.
In 1.5 gibt es wohl sehr viele neue Quests im Bereich 22+, soweit ich das gelesen habe.
Zu 2.) sollte besser jemand anders antworten, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, meine aber das die Sammelberufe beim questen hilfreich sind, jedoch nicht verantwortlich für das Questloch.

Edit:
Mit zwei 30ern kennst du mehr vom Spiel als die ganzen Beta-Tester hier^^.


----------



## Ciclon (26. Juli 2009)

Im moment ist die EU beta auf 1.0 stand daher existiert das questloch auch hier noch. Debke das beantwortet deine frage ^^

Zu dem Berufsproblem kann ich leider nix sagen ^^


----------



## Madir (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 2te frage: in aion wird man zu den berufen "gezwungen"? ich hab ungefähr ein dutzend quests im questlog bei denen ich irgendwelche pflanzen sammeln muss für die ich einen gewissen "sammelskill" in dem beruf benötige. Muss ich also nun den beruf gezwungen skillen weil ich sonst kaum noch quests habe? denn in aion hat man ja fast ausschließlich questreihen...entstand vllt. so das oben beschriebene questloch?



Die Sammelskills sind nicht an Berufe gebunden und du wirst nur von dir selbst gezwungen diese zu leveln wenn du meinst alle quests machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst die Resourcen aber auch bei einem Sammler deiner Wahl einkaufen bzw im AH um die Quests zu machen und brauchst sie nicht zwangsweise selbst zu sammlen.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal ne frage zur EU BETA:
> Also ich spiele jetzt seit monaten auf nem chinesischem server kostenlos...das iss son promo server und da gehts nur bis level 30 auf der spielversion 1.0...naja dort habe ich mitlerweile 2 level 30 chars und mir ist beim leveln extrem schmerzhaft aufgefallen dass es i levelbereich 23-27 ein *extremstes* Quest loch gibt, bzw. es nur noch wiederhol quests gibt. Ich hab mir gedacht, spielversion 1.0 ok da wird das normal sien ...also grind ich mir mal die finger wund.
> 
> In der eu beta dann: wieder das gleiche questloch von 23-25 wieder keine neuen quests? bis jetz hatte ich gedacht die EU beta sei spielversion 1.5. Ist sie das etwa nicht? oder gibt es einfach keine neuen quests in 1.5? das würde mich schwer enttäuschen...
> ...



Auch wenn du die Beruf voll ausskilst und alle Quest machst hast du immer noch das Loch. Die Sammelquest sind vorallem keine Questreihen sondern nur Einzelquest.


----------



## Duath (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 2te frage: in aion wird man zu den berufen "gezwungen"? ich hab ungefähr ein dutzend quests im questlog bei denen ich irgendwelche pflanzen sammeln muss für die ich einen gewissen "sammelskill" in dem beruf benötige. Muss ich also nun den beruf gezwungen skillen weil ich sonst kaum noch quests habe? denn in aion hat man ja fast ausschließlich questreihen...entstand vllt. so das oben beschriebene questloch?


Gegenfrage, warum solltest du den Beruf nicht skillen wollen?


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, warum solltest du den Beruf nicht skillen wollen?



Es gibt einige die einfach durch wollen um so schnel wie möglich PvP oder sonstiges machen zu können. Ausserdem skilt nicht jeder jeden Beruf. Werde mir allerdings viel Zeit für die Berufe nehmen, da sie einer der besten Möglichkeiten sind an gute Sachen ranzukommen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, warum solltest du den Beruf nicht skillen wollen?


Weil ich bisher in keinem MMO der große Crafter war, ich habe berufe bist jetzt immer gemieden oder vernachlässigt und sie nur geskillt, bzw. mich damit beschäftigt wenn es mir wesentliche Spielvorteile verschafft hat.
So stumpf es auch klingt: Ich will kämpfen, nicht basteln.


----------



## Duath (26. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es gibt einige die einfach durch wollen um so schnel wie möglich PvP oder sonstiges machen zu können. Ausserdem skilt nicht jeder jeden Beruf. Werde mir allerdings viel Zeit für die Berufe nehmen, da sie einer der besten Möglichkeiten sind an gute Sachen ranzukommen.


Es geht doch nur um den einen Sammelberuf, den man bequem beim Leveln skillen kann. Man kann damit Geld verdienen und - wenn man sich auf 50 doch noch entscheidet, einen Beruf zu meistern, weil derTitel große Vorteile im PvP bringt - sich selbst versorgen. Und weil man es beim leveln machen kann braucht es nicht mal extra Zeit dafür. Es bringt sogar noch zusätzliche EXP.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur um den einen Sammelberuf, den man bequem beim Leveln skillen kann. Man kann damit Geld verdienen und - wenn man sich auf 50 doch noch entscheidet, einen Beruf zu meistern, weil derTitel große Vorteile im PvP bringt - sich selbst versorgen. Und weil man es beim leveln machen kann braucht es nicht mal extra Zeit dafür. Es bringt sogar noch zusätzliche EXP.



Es gibt einen Crafting Titel mit guten Stats? Interessant...wodurch bekommt man den sonst noch gute Titel? Und muss man den mit den besten Stats auch einblenden oder kann man sich das ähnlich wie bei den Gear-Skins aussuchen?


----------



## Duath (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Crafting Titel mit guten Stats? Interessant...wodurch bekommt man den sonst noch gute Titel? Und muss man den mit den besten Stats auch einblenden oder kann man sich das ähnlich wie bei den Gear-Skins aussuchen?


http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Titles
Da kannst du alle Titel, deren Stats und wo du die bekommst nachschlagen.
Du musst dir den Titel, dessen Stats du willst, anzeigen lassen. Besonders stark im PvP sind natürlich Titel, welche die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, da man die nicht durch Manastones erhöhen kann (nur mit gutem Schuhwerk).


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Titles
> Da kannst du alle Titel, deren Stats und wo du die bekommst nachschlagen.
> Du musst dir den Titel, dessen Stats du willst, anzeigen lassen. Besonders stark im PvP sind natürlich Titel, welche die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, da man die nicht durch Manastones erhöhen kann (nur mit gutem Schuhwerk).



Danke für den Link.
Die Stats durch Titel scheinen ja nicht besonders stark zu sein...meist um die 50HP, ein bissl Resis und manchmal 3% Attack/Run/Flightspeed...


----------



## Ciclon (26. Juli 2009)

naja es sind eben titel ist denke ich sowieso eher was für sammler. aber ich denke besonders die 3% Attack/Run/Flightspeed... ect. sind doch nen netter bonus ^^

aber mal ne frage habe irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt das man auch flügel anpassen kann mit farben ect. stimmt das? weil die collector flügel für elyos in nem schönen phönixrot sähen schon verdammt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> Die Stats durch Titel scheinen ja nicht besonders stark zu sein...meist um die 50HP, ein bissl Resis und manchmal 3% Attack/Run/Flightspeed...



der titel mit 5% run speed finde ich schon sehr sehr stark...das muss ein riesigen vorteil im PvP bringen!


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Wie funktioniert eigentlich diese Ruf-Sache?
Der "Raider-Hero" Titel den sehr viele Leute in Videos haben braucht einen Ruf, wodurch erhält man den und was bringt der sonst?

Edit:
Habe mir den Magen verdorben und sitze zuhause und gucke Stargate, da fallen einem viele Fragen ein^^


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> naja es sind eben titel ist denke ich sowieso eher was für sammler. aber ich denke besonders die 3% Attack/Run/Flightspeed... ect. sind doch nen netter bonus ^^
> 
> aber mal ne frage habe irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt das man auch flügel anpassen kann mit farben ect. stimmt das? weil die collector flügel für elyos in nem schönen phönixrot sähen schon verdammt gut aus
> 
> ...



Ja auf die freue ich mich auch schon, sehen verdammt nice aus. Ob es die Möglichkeit ausserhalb der CE gibt seine Flügel anzupassen weis ich grade nicht. Denke aber, dass vorallem zu Begin dies nicht möglich sein wird um die CE ein wenig besonders zu machen.

@redsnapper: bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe. Den raider Titel kriegst du z.B. wenn du alle Story Quest im Startgebiet der Asmodier gemacht hast. Bei den anderen Titeln verhält es sich ähnlich. Man muss entwder irgendwas spezieles machen wie z.B. handwerkskunst durchskillen, mobs töten oder eben Quest abschliesen.

Ahja ps: lieber einen verdorbenen magen als ein gebrochenes Bein, das suckt vll. im Sommer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Gibt es nicht eine Art Rufsystem?
Meine eine Art Rufbalken unten rechts im Interface gesehen zu haben...kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Ciclon (26. Juli 2009)

du meinst bestimmt den einflussbalken mit dem Elyos Asmodier balaur kram und prozentzahlen oder? soweit ich das verstanden habe wird da der einfluss der rasse im abyss dargestellt und so kann man händlervergünstigungen ect. für die ganze rasse ereichen und weitere kleinigkeiten. 

falls das nicht stimmen sollte belehrt mcih bitte^^


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> du meinst bestimmt den einflussbalken mit dem Elyos Asmodier balaur kram und prozentzahlen oder? soweit ich das verstanden habe wird da der einfluss der rasse im abyss dargestellt und so kann man händlervergünstigungen ect. für die ganze rasse ereichen und weitere kleinigkeiten.
> 
> falls das nicht stimmen sollte belehrt mcih bitte^^



Stimmt soweit. Ruf bei Fraktionen gibt es nicht/noch nicht.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

OK, das wars anscheinend.
Finde ich gut, ich mag Ruf-Systeme nicht besonders...


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> OK, das wars anscheinend.
> Finde ich gut, ich mag Ruf-Systeme nicht besonders...


Läuft meistens auf farmen hinaus...daher begrüße ich das akutelle system bei aion auch.


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Juli 2009)

hätte eine Frage zum Sound

Hab auf den koreanischen Servern gezockt und da hatten die Chars natürlich auch die passende Stimme! (jeder der drauf gezockt hat müsste wissen was ich meine :-))

Nun meine Frage, werden die Stimmen der Character und auch der NPCs an die westlichen Länder angepasst? 

Kann ich nur hoffen, weil sonst würde ich es nicht lange ertragen ^^


----------



## Ingerim (26. Juli 2009)

ja die werden neu Synchronisiert


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Juli 2009)

puh da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort Ingerim


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Außerdem kann man mit der Version die wir kriegen die Stimmen beim Kämpfen ausmachen...also kein Gequatsche mehr bei jedem Schlag und jedem Zauberspruch.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man mit der Version die wir kriegen die Stimmen beim Kämpfen ausmachen...also kein Gequatsche mehr bei jedem Schlag und jedem Zauberspruch.



Ah wusste ich gar nicht, super. Ich meine am Anfang ist das ja noch irgendwie ok und fast schön süß, aber so ab Level 20 geht das einen dann doch gehörig auf die ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ah wusste ich gar nicht, super. Ich meine am Anfang ist das ja noch irgendwie ok und fast schön süß, aber so ab Level 20 geht das einen dann doch gehörig auf die ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich persönlich hats net weiter interessiert hab sowieso meistens bei Spielen Sound aus und hör Musik oder schau Tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich perfekt!

Die Hintergrundmusik von den Spielen mag ich sehr gerne, weil Sie an die jeweiligen Länder und Situationen angepasst ist und es dann einfach mehr Spaß macht... aber das gequatsche geht einem wirklich auf die Eier^^

Wenn man das Gequatsche ausschaltet, schaltet man dann auch den Sound der Attacken aus und/oder das der NPCs? Dürfe eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nur das Gerede, also aktuell (vor der neuen Synchro) dieses merkwürdige Gequietsche...


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich perfekt!
> 
> Die Hintergrundmusik von den Spielen mag ich sehr gerne, weil Sie an die jeweiligen Länder und Situationen angepasst ist und es dann einfach mehr Spaß macht... aber das gequatsche geht einem wirklich auf die Eier^^
> 
> Wenn man das Gequatsche ausschaltet, schaltet man dann auch den Sound der Attacken aus und/oder das der NPCs? Dürfe eigentlich nicht sein...



konnte man glaub einzelnt ausstellen.


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir noch was ein

was bedeuten die gelben Pfeile die ab und zu am eigenen Char auftauchen? (zeigen nach Links u/o Rechtes Unten oder Oben - entweder einer oder mehrere gleichzeitig)


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Seite 61  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Combat#hd50496


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Wirken sich aber nicht so Stark aus wie man meinen könnte die Buffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal mir die angegebene Höhe da auch bissel zu hoch erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (26. Juli 2009)

das wirkt sich schon gut aus!

kannst ja mal in der nächsten beta das charfenster auflassen während du kämpfst du wirst sehen wie die werte sich ändern bei bewegeung ^^


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> das wirkt sich schon gut aus!
> 
> kannst ja mal in der nächsten beta das charfenster auflassen während du kämpfst du wirst sehen wie die werte sich ändern bei bewegeung ^^



Habe ich und genau darauf stütze ich meine Aussage bei meinem Ranger waren die unterschiede minimal.


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

Ohne großes drum herum und ohne zu sagen: " Spiel was dir gefällt" etc. Ranger oder Chanter? Pro /Kontra? Nur eure Meinung ,mehr nicht :-D


----------



## Tonkra (26. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> puh da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




man wird die stimmchen auch ab der releaseversion ausstellen können in den soundeinstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Ohne großes drum herum und ohne zu sagen: " Spiel was dir gefällt" etc. Ranger oder Chanter? Pro /Kontra? Nur eure Meinung ,mehr nicht :-D



Soviel ich gehört habe sind Ranger ne ziemliche Qual zu leveln, allerdings ist alles was ich dazu sagen kann nur ist bloß Wiederholung von Aussagen von Betatestern...


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

DAs Problem: ich hab beide schon in der Beta bis 20 gespielt. Und mir gefallen beide dermaßen. Nur direkt zum Release 2 Klasse hoch ziehn dauert zu lange um Vorne mit zu spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juli 2009)

Mh, Ranger oder Chanter....gute Frage. xD Die selbe stell ich mir auch. 
Mein Twitterpoll sagt folgendes: http://twtpoll.com/r/hv9lmy
Mh, nun, zu welchem Schluss kommst du? xD


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> DAs Problem: ich hab beide schon in der Beta bis 20 gespielt. Und mir gefallen beide dermaßen. Nur direkt zum Release 2 Klasse hoch ziehn dauert zu lange um Vorne mit zu spieln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit hast die 2 Klassen wohl weiter gespielt als die meisten anderen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja, Balancetechnisch kann wohl niemand was sagen da wir ja zu release ne ganze andere Version bekommen...
Ranger ist halt teuer, Pfeile+Shots+Mats für Fallen...Chanter hm...wird sicher nicht so oft gespielt und findet leichter ne Gruppe, im PvP geht er sicher auch nicht so schnell das zeitliche segnen, dafür macht er halt weniger Schaden als der Ranger...

Der aber wiederum wird wohl gegen viele Klasse zum kiten gezwungen sein. Was PvE angeht...auch hier keine Ahnung wie es später aussieht.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Ahso...
Dann kann dir glaube ich hier keiner so richtig helfen, Endgame-Erfahrung ist hier eher rar.
Du kannst entweder im Aion-Source Forum im China-Bereich fragen (wenn du in Englisch fit genug bist) oder folgenes machen:
Spiel was dir gefällt!

Edit: Beziehe mich auf Renegade123, war nur langsam.


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ahso...
> Dann kann dir glaube ich hier keiner so richtig helfen, Endgame-Erfahrung ist hier eher rar.
> Du kannst entweder im Aion-Source Forum im China-Bereich fragen (wenn du in Englisch fit genug bist) oder folgenes machen:
> Spiel was dir gefällt!



Naja , endgame sollte auch ersmal 2 Ranging sein bis 50 dauert zum einen ersmal und zum anderen muss man auch dazwichen unterscheiden ob man Später Twinken wird oder halt ersmal nicht , als Ranger hat man halt hohe Kosten und bis 20 muss man häufig kiten am 20 wirds dann so langsam, richtig einfach wirds erst gegen 30 .. und sonderlich beliebt in Gruppe ist er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht vorallem vor 30 halt nicht da der Schaden eher mau ist , allerdings in Gruppe spürbar höher als solo da weniger gelaufen werden muss.

Chanter hingegen hat durchgehend was das Leveln angeht nicht so die Probleme ist in Gruppen aber eher wegen seiner Auren beliebt als wegen seiner Restlichen Qualitäten . 

Man muss schon deutlich unterscheiden Chanter is beim besten willen kein DD und auch kein wirklicher heiler er ist halt ne mischung, was nen Supporter halt ausmacht.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe das gar nicht mal so, dass der Ranger teuer ist. Ein Pfeil kostet 1 Kinah, aber im Verhältnis zum Chanter kannst du die Kohle natürlich auch schneller farmen.
Was mich beim Chanter unsicher macht, ist einfach die Angst, am Ende nur die "Buff-Bitch" zu sein. 
Du wirst sowohl als Heiler, als auch als DD nicht ernst genommen und kannst an die richtigen Heiler und DD's eh nicht rankommen. Du wirst also wohl als Buffer abgestempelt werden, was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Am anfang kannst du mit dem Chanter sicherlich heilen, aber am Ende geht das auf Dauer nicht. Aber fürs Solospiel ist er natürlich toll und ich denke auch im PvP super.
Was man über den Ranger liest, so ist er auch nicht gerade das, was man in einer Gruppe als erstes sucht. Er macht auf Dauer gesehen auch weniger Schaden als ein Sorcerer oder Assassine, aber das ist nur momentan. Wer weiß, was da noch kommt, aber das weiß man beim Chanter auch nicht. 
Ich habe nun über diese Frage auch schon eine Weile nachgedacht und ich denke, am Ende wird es eine Spontanentscheidung werden. Beide Klassen haben eindeutig ihr Für und Wider.


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Ich sehe das gar nicht mal so, dass der Ranger teuer ist. Ein Pfeil kostet 1 Kinah, aber im Verhältnis zum Chanter kannst du die Kohle natürlich auch schneller farmen.
> Was mich beim Chanter unsicher macht, ist einfach die Angst, am Ende nur die "Buff-Bitch" zu sein.
> Du wirst sowohl als Heiler, als auch als DD nicht ernst genommen und kannst an die richtigen Heiler und DD's eh nicht rankommen. Du wirst also wohl als Buffer abgestempelt werden, was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Am anfang kannst du mit dem Chanter sicherlich heilen, aber am Ende geht das auf Dauer nicht. Aber fürs Solospiel ist er natürlich toll und ich denke auch im PvP super.
> Was man über den Ranger liest, so ist er auch nicht gerade das, was man in einer Gruppe als erstes sucht. Er macht auf Dauer gesehen auch weniger Schaden als ein Sorcerer oder Assassine, aber das ist nur momentan. Wer weiß, was da noch kommt, aber das weiß man beim Chanter auch nicht.
> Ich habe nun über diese Frage auch schon eine Weile nachgedacht und ich denke, am Ende wird es eine Spontanentscheidung werden. Beide Klassen haben eindeutig ihr Für und Wider.



vllt als kleine entscheidungshilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klick es ist also durchaus was mit ihm machbar

leider halta us sicht eines sorc aufgenommen

btw die Fallen sind das teure nicht die Pfeile die sind lediglich das tröpfchen


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Juli 2009)

Wird es in Aion etwas vergleichbares wie in WoW die Arenen (2v2, 3v3, 5v5) geben? 
Damit man sich mit einer festen Gruppe an anderen messen kann und dadurch evtl. auch Gear bekommt oder Titel... oder Ähnliches ;-)

Oder gibt es in sachen PvP nur den Abyss (Fraktion vs. Fraktion)

Zur Entscheidung Ranger oder Chanter kann ich leider nicht helfen, da ich noch keine der Klassen gespielt habe


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Es gibt eine Arena, aber die ist nur zum Spaß da, da kann auch jeder rein, ist nicht instaziert.


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

@Ayaril:

Ich glaube, wir beide stecken in ein und der selben Lage. Die Für und Wider stehen in der Waage. Dein Pool ist mit fast 50/50 nicht sehr Aussagekräftig. Und die Angst die "Buff-Bitch" zu sein, wie du es sagst, habe ich auch. Mit dem Ranger befürchte ich das selbe wie ich es auch in anderen Spielen festgestellt habe: Man ist mehr oder minder die letzter Wahl , außer man kennt die Leute. Das wäre ja kein Problem, da ich bis Weilen mich sehr glücklich schätze bei PowerWave zu sein, aber man weiß ja nie was geschieht. Und jetzt fühle ich mich als werde ich durch ein Spiel wieder gezwungen eine Klasse zu spielen, die ich nicht will, weil früher oder später die Leute eben jene präferieren - nämlich als Heiler den Kleriker oder als DamageDealer einen Sorceress.


----------



## Sin (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich die umfrageergebnisse einiger Seiten anguckt, wird chanter eh die mainstream klasse werden, also sollte man keine befürchtung haben nicht mitgenommen zu werden weil man nicht an den schaden eines reinen dds rankommt, sondern eher weil es zuviele gibt und man nicht mehr als einen pro gruppe braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juli 2009)

Also so wie momentan meine Gefühlslage ist, wird es bei mir der Ranger werden. ich bin nach wie vor ein Freund des Chanters, weil er einfach sehr überlebensfähig ist, aber ich fühle mich beim Ranger ein wenig sicherer. ^^ Ich denke, was den Ranger angeht, so wird da mit der Zeit noch am Schaden gedreht werden, sodass er eventuell nicht mehr nur die letzte Wahl bei den DD's ist. ^^ 
Was den Chanter angeht, so denke ich, ist sein Ausgang, da er ja nunmal eine Hybridklasse ist, ist der Ausgang ein wenig ungewisser. ^^ Ich hoffe zwar auf einige Änderungen, aber ob diese so eintreten, wer weiß. ^^ Ich fänd es fü mich halt sehr schade, wenn ich in einem Raid nur dasteh und in Range der Leute laufen müsst. 
Wenn das bisher so bleibt und ich nicht noch irgendwas neues les, was mich wieder mehr in die andere Richtung treibt, dann twinke ich den Chanter eher irgendwann mal. ^^




Aber andere Frage:
Weiß einer von euch, ob Pfeile parriert oder geblockt werden können?


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Aber andere Frage:
> Weiß einer von euch, ob Pfeile parriert oder geblockt werden können?



Muss sagen darauf hab ich nicht geachtet, hatte auch nicht so die Zeit für haben danach zu schauen dafür musste ich mich vorallem im Lowlevel einfach viel zuviel bewegen. Aber vllt hat ja wer anders drauf geachtet


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

Etwas was noch für den Ranger sprechen könnte: Da der Chanter teils magische Attacken ausführt - diese können nicht kritisch sein, aber die vom Ranger. Somit ist er die einzige Range Klasse die kritischen Schaden austeilen kann(Ja der Sorceress kann nicht kritisch treffen). Das kann sowohl gut sein, weil dann DMG boost in einigen Momenten kommt und man so den Gegner umschmettern kann, aber auch das der Schaden schlecht einzuschätzen ist. Dies wurde auch schon in einigen Foren kritisiert. Da der Schaden des Rangers teilweise total ungleichmäßig skaliert ist. So z.B. trifft ein Schuss mit 45 schaden und manchmal mit 700 kritisch.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

WIE BITTE?
Magie kann nicht critten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Design Merkwürdigkeiten die man kennen sollte?


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juli 2009)

Nur die Orbs und Bücher können bei den Zauberer-Klassen critten. ^^


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

Da man aber als Sorcerer fast nie sein Orb einsetzt, kann man das vergnügt vernachlässigen.


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Etwas was noch für den Ranger sprechen könnte: Da der Chanter teils magische Attacken ausführt - diese können nicht kritisch sein, aber die vom Ranger. Somit ist er die einzige Range Klasse die kritischen Schaden austeilen kann(Ja der Sorceress kann nicht kritisch treffen). Das kann sowohl gut sein, weil dann DMG boost in einigen Momenten kommt und man so den Gegner umschmettern kann, aber auch das der Schaden schlecht einzuschätzen ist. Dies wurde auch schon in einigen Foren kritisiert. Da der Schaden des Rangers teilweise total ungleichmäßig skaliert ist. So z.B. trifft ein Schuss mit 45 schaden und manchmal mit 700 kritisch.



Es ist vielmehr so das der eine Schuss für 100 und der nächste für 700 noncrit trifft, die kluften im schaden sind noch deutlich höher.


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend fällt es gravierender aus als ich es bemerkt habe.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Ah, eine Frage:
Wann will Amazon das Geld haben wenn ich da etwas vorbestelle? Erst bei Lieferung oder?
Hab da bisher nur Sachen gekauft die es auch gab^^.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja genau, die wollen das Geld wenn sie es los schicken. Ich hab noch einmal ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Rangers Problem. Aion ist ja soweit ich weiß kein PvE Raid Spiel ( gibt es überhaupt Instanzen in Aion für Raids ?), deshalb darf man ja nicht nur die Damage zählen. Wie sieht es denn da mit der Flexibilität des Rangers aus? Ich meine, wenn er schon im DMG den anderen Range Klassen nachsteht muss er ja anderweitig seine Vorteile ausspielen. EndGame Erfahrung wäre hier ja ganz gut! Und inwiefern steht der Ranger denn eig. den ander Klassen an DMG nach(vll prozentual, da ich glaube es gibt noch keine dps werte ,oder?)? cheers.

ps: Wie ich in einigen Videos schon betrachten konnte, hat der Sorceress einige Effekte um Gegner fest zu halten, bei dem Ranger kenne ich bis jetzt nur den SlowShot und durch eine Crit den Knockback, kommt da noch mehr mit höherem Level?


----------



## bLuu (27. Juli 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> da ich glaube es gibt noch keine dps werte ,oder?)



Hoffentlich wird es sie auch nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr wahrscheinlich auch nie, da es keine Addons geben wird. Ich verstehe deine Bedenken, dank dem sinnlosen geprotze in der WoW Community. Aber rein theoretisch ist es eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit um seinen Charakter zu optimieren. Wenn du mich verstehst.


----------



## bLuu (27. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh dich schon...
Meine Bedenken, und die viele anderer auch hier im Bereich Aion, kommen hauptsächlich nur aus WoW.

Aber fürs PvP ist die DPS eher unwichtig, wofür also dann dieser Mist?!
Und Raids werden meiner Ansicht nach nicht so Werteabhängig sein wie in WoW, also brauch  man auch hier keine DPS-Meter.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Da komm ich wieder auf meine Fragen oben zurück bezüglich der Flexibilität. Wenn du etwas darüber weißt, bitte lies es dir nochmal durch,dass würde mich interessieren. Deine Subjektive Meinung wäre mir da all zu Recht.


----------



## bLuu (27. Juli 2009)

Über das Endgame im PvE kann dir im Moment bestimmt niemand wirklich was sagen. 
Ich selber weiß auch keine Antwort auf deine Frage bezüglich der Flexibilität.

Aber wer weiß wie später es mit Release und 1.5 aussieht. Vielleicht wurden die Klassen nochmal überarbeitet.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Inwiefern überarbeitet? Warum sollten sie? Mir fehlen viel mehr die Informationen, als das ich News über Veränderungen wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juli 2009)

@Renegard123
Der Ranger hat mehrere Skills die den das vorran kommen des Gegnes verlangsamen. So hat er den Schwerer Schuss der einen kurz betäubt und nen Zauber unterbricht der als Chainskill Vernichtender Schuss hat und einen Nockback gibt. 
Natürlich hat er auch den Umschlingender Schuss der einen Verlangsamt, die dauer wird mit jeder Stufe höher (max. 16 Sec aber die variable sichere Zeit wird länger).
Dann hat er noch die verschiedenen Fallen die Wurtzen können, slowen alles mögliche. Auch auf Flugziele gibts gibts irgendeine Falle.
Per Stigma gibts dan ab 25 nen Sleep und nen Silence(ich liebe es wen ein Mage 10 sec nichts Zaubern kann weil ich ihn unterbreche, Nockbacke und dann Silence)
Extra für Luftziele gibt es den Freier Schuss ab 31 der ein Fliegendes Ziel Bewegunsunfähig macht.
Ab 41 gibts noch den Betäubungsschuss der auch noch Verlangsamt.

Ich glaub das sollten die verschiedenen Skills sein die einem den Feind vom leib halten soll.

Die Namen sind von http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=373 auf Deutsch hatte keine lust mich nochmal durch die Englischen begriffe zu Arbeiten.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Oh, das kling mir als würdest du selbst schon auf 'nem höheren Level spielen. Kannst du mir etwas über den Ranger in der Gruppe erzählen? Hat er Möglichkeiten die Gruppe zu supporten? Und was sind deine persöhnlichen Angstgegner? Insbesondere würde es mich ja Interessieren, wie der Ranger vs andere Range Klassen sich schlägt. Gegen Nahkämpfer hast du ja jetzt genug gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juli 2009)

Also es stimmt das der Dmg erst im Laufe des Levelns Ansteigt. Support.....hmm auf die schnelle fällt mir der Debuff ein der 4-8 Sekunden die Heilung um 50% verringert also ein MS Effekt. 
Buffs Allgemein für die Gruppe net eher die Gegner Kontrolle ist ein Grund für nen Ranger im Raid. Angstgegner ist schwer zu Sagen da ja alles auf Gruppe ausgelegt ist(hab im Abyss auch schon 10er Gruppen geschlagen zu 5 wen man richtig zusammen Spielt). Im 1 vs 1 wür ich jetzt mal die Plattenträger sagen(geschätzt).
Durch das Stigma System ist es aber auch möglich sich auf 1 vs 1 zu "spetzialisieren". Mein Lieblingsskill zb. ist der Skill der einen 25 Meter nach hinten portet was mir öfters den Arsch gerettet hat(dafür hab ich auch den Sleep bis lvl 30 verzichtet weil ich es so cool fand).
Bei anderen Rangeklassen ist halt das man die Richtigen Chainskills einsetzten muss um zb. einen Sorcerer erst garnicht Zaubern zu lassen also ein "Castlock"^^.
Die Chainskills werden auch erst langsam etwas Variable und sind halt zu beginn recht Starr!


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Danke du hast mir in meiner Entscheidung sehr geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der Bug mit dem AutoShoot wurde doch in 1.5 gefixt , oder?


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juli 2009)

ka hab noch net unter 1,5 gespielt ich mag aber den Bug(vielleicht auch gewollt?) jedes mal den Autoshoot neu anzusetzten^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Was mir auffällt das Ranger in Aion mit ein wenig gekonnten Kiten so ziemlich jeden Mob umhauen..brauch zwar seine Zeit aber das schon ganz angenehm...also jetzt so als objektiver Betrachter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich hab nachgeguckt, er wurde behoben.


----------



## PC-Flo (27. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Instanzen wird es zum Start (1.5) geben? (Anzahl der Gruppen und Raidinstanzen)

Wieviele Leute befinden sich eig. in einer Gruppe bzw. später in einem Raid?

Wie sind die Inis gestaltet? (Viel Trash? Sind die Mobs schön gestaltet oder sieht alles gleich aus? Tank and spank oder sind die Bosskämpfe wirklich ansprechend? Wie groß sind die Gruppen-Instanzen (Zeitaufwand)? Gibts was neues oder sind die Instanzen vom Aufbau wie in WoW?) 

Falls man sonst noch was zu den Inis wissen sollte bitte auch erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Öhm....ich hab jetzt gerade net die genaue Zahl im Kopf aber überschlagen würde ich sagen 15 Inis etwas...mit 1.5...sprich mit unserem Release...

In einer Gruppe sind max. 6 Leute...also wir bei den "neueren" MMOs üblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider konnte ich was das angeht noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen machen und ich denke generel kann man das auch nicht pauschalisieren....aber das was ich bisher in vids sehen konnte ist das man für die low inis wohl so etwa 45min brauchen wird....später dann tendenz steigend denk ich...

was die gestaltung der inis angeht..zumindest das was ich sehen konnte sind sie immer nett an das "thema" angepasst..sprich feuertempel....piratenschiff etc.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

Eine Allianz kann aus bis zu 4 Gruppen bestehen, mit denen gehts dann den dickeren Bossen an den Kragen.
Die meisten Bosse im Moment sind wohl leider Tank and Spank...wird sich zeigen ob da noch was anderes kommt.


----------



## Gen91 (27. Juli 2009)

Mal eine Frage, wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Solofähigkeiten vom Tank und Heiler in Aion aus.
Ich vergleiche es jetzt ma mit WoW (is leider das einzige MMO, welches ich aktiev gespielt habe) und zu Beginn des Spiels soll es ja nicht so angenehm gewesen sein eine dieser beiden Arten von Charakteren zu spielen.

Wie sieht das nun in Aion aus, wird man es schwer haben eine Templer oder Kleriker zu leveln?

Gruppen wird man denke ich ja schnell finden, auch werde ich mit 3 Freunden zusammen spielen, wo alles vertreten sein soll (tank, heiler, 2DDs) aber natürlich kann nicht jeder immer zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann von meiner Erfahrung mit meinem Templar in der Beta sagen, dass ich keinerlei Probleme hatte zu leveln im Vergleich mit 2 meiner Kollegen die jeweils Chanter bzw Gladi gespielt haben....solofähigkeiten besitzen beide definitiv....der Klerik so denke ich mehr als alle anderen Klassen...


----------



## Duath (27. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Wieviele Instanzen wird es zum Start (1.5) geben? (Anzahl der Gruppen und Raidinstanzen)


Gruppen-Instanzen:
Um die 20.
Raid-Instanzen: 1, das ist auch gleichzeitig die PvPvE-Instanz. D.h. beide Fraktionen kämpfen sich durch eine Instanz zu einem Boss durch und können sich natürlich dabei auch in die Quere kommen. Ist aber anscheinend nicht auf 1 Raid begrenzt sondern auf 500 Spieler pro Fraktion. Ob und wie das kommen wird werden wir sehen, wenn's soweit ist.



PC-Flo schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute befinden sich eig. in einer Gruppe bzw. später in einem Raid?


6 in der Gruppe, 24 im Raid.


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

Frage: Was gibt es im Abyss für Questarten? Gibt es neben Sammle/Töte XY auch noch Quests wie "Töte 10 Spieler" oder "Nehme Punkt XY ein" und wenn ja, sind die wiederholbar?


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juli 2009)

In der Beta gabs ne Q wie "Töte 10 Rang 19 Spieler" die sich dann vom Rang immer weiter Reduzierte


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> In der Beta gabs ne Q wie "Töte 10 Rang 19 Spieler" die sich dann vom Rang immer weiter Reduzierte



Hmm komisch, sollte die nicht immer schwieriger werden?^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube er meinte von der Rang Nummerierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rang 9 ist ja ganz unten und dann gehts Aufsteigend weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juli 2009)

Jahaa, man muss daann immer die mit dem besseren Rang umnieten^^ gab auch noch mehr Quest

Was mich aber interessiert man geht min 25 in den Abyss aber die NPC an den Burgen sind 40... dadurch ist doch am Angang der Kampf um Keeps unterbunden.


----------



## Duath (27. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte von der Rang Nummerierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rang 1 ist der niedrigste und Rang 18 der höchste.
Rang 9 kann jeder erreichen, man muss nur eine mindestzahl an Abyss-Punkten haben. Ab Rang 10 braucht man dann ein bestimmtes Siege/Tode Verhältnis.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Rang 1 ist der niedrigste und Rang 18 der höchste.
> Rang 9 kann jeder erreichen, man muss nur eine mindestzahl an Abyss-Punkten haben. Ab Rang 10 braucht man dann ein bestimmtes Siege/Tode Verhältnis.



KDR in einem MMORPG! *-*
Mal sehen, das gibt Flamewars im IRC, aber da muss ich sagen: Schade das man nicht auch seine eigene Fraktion schnetzeln kann. PvP Community <3


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (27. Juli 2009)

ich glaube nicht, das ein rang 40er gegen 10 rang 25er alleine fertig wird.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich meinte auch nicht die Anzahl der Ränge,sondenr die Benennung...es fängt,so stellte es sich bei meinem Abyss Fenster da, mit Soldat Rang 9 an...dann arbeitest du dich bis Soldat Rang 1 rauf..danach kommen die benannten Ränge bis Chief Master at War oder wie der rotz heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (27. Juli 2009)

Stárfórcé1990 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, das ein rang 40er gegen 10 rang 25er alleine fertig wird.


So viele Ränge gibt's gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein Rang 15er bis 18er schafft durchaus 10 Spieler mit einem Rang, der unter 15 liegt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyO9TzLPHgc


----------



## Gen91 (27. Juli 2009)

Mit fällt gerade was ein, es gibt ja eine Account-Bank, kann man sich mit der auch Sachen von einem Elyos zu einem Asmodier, bzw. umgekehrt schicken?


----------



## Sin (27. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Mit fällt gerade was ein, es gibt ja eine Account-Bank, kann man sich mit der auch Sachen von einem Elyos zu einem Asmodier, bzw. umgekehrt schicken?



Nein, es gilt auch nur für chars auf dem selben server. Ich konnte mit meinen diversen chars nicht drauf zugreifen, nur mit den elyos auf dem selben server.


----------



## PC-Flo (27. Juli 2009)

kann man schon etwas zum Balance der Klassen sagen?

oder wird da bis zum Release noch gearbeitet


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> kann man schon etwas zum Balance der Klassen sagen?
> oder wird da bis zum Release noch gearbeitet



Wird dran gearbeitet, lesen ftw, wenn die Beta 1.0 ist und release 1.5....zudem ist die mit Max lvl werst wirklich wichtig, und die Beta geht imo nur bis LvL 25.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

An der Balance war gearbeitet bis das Spiel irgendwann wieder eingestampft wird..


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

Frage: Stimmt es, dass man DP-Punkte mit einem anderen Spieler teilen kann und ist schon bekannt, ob es verschiedene Serverarten geben wird (PvE und PvP)? Danke im vorraus.


----------



## bLuu (27. Juli 2009)

Ja, man kann DP mit anderen Spielern handeln.

Nein, es wird keine verschiedenen Serverarten geben.


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Ja, man kann DP mit anderen Spielern handeln.
> 
> Nein, es wird keine verschiedenen Serverarten geben.



Ok danke dir, und wie funktioniert der DP-Handel?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Das würd mich jetzt aber auch ma Interessieren..hab davon nix gesehen in der Beta^^


----------



## Shinar (28. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> So viele Ränge gibt's gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube er war eher überrascht, dass bei den Burgen Level 40iger Wachen stehen und die niedrigsten Spieler dort ja nur 25 sind...


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm auch wenn die Frage jetzt Anzworten wie: "Steht doch da."

hervorrufen wird stelle ich sie trotzdem.
Ich habe am 26.Juli Aion bei amazon.de bestellt, das nächste Beta-Event steht ja diese Wochende an, kann ich jetzt sicher sein, dass ich meinen Code noch rechtzeitig zugeschickt bekomme?


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> hervorrufen wird stelle ich sie trotzdem.
> Ich habe am 26.Juli Aion bei amazon.de bestellt, das nächste Beta-Event steht ja diese Wochende an, kann ich jetzt sicher sein, dass ich meinen Code noch rechtzeitig zugeschickt bekomme?



Ja, weil *steht doch da* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (28. Juli 2009)

Steht doch da.
Und steht im Sticky.
Und steht bei der Artikelbeschreibung bei Amazon.
In einem Wort: Ja.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

kk, frage nur weil ich bei Amazon mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit AoC gemacht habe.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Besteht eigentlich eine Chance, das jetzt schon runterzuladen, damit ich die knappe Spielzeit dann nicht mit dem Downloaden verbringe?^^


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich eine Chance, das jetzt schon runterzuladen, damit ich die knappe Spielzeit dann nicht mit dem Downloaden verbringe?^^



Jup, diese hier.

http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/liteinstaller/aion.exe


----------



## redsnapper (28. Juli 2009)

Steht btw auch im Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Danke,
hmm hab mit wegen der Zeit umsonst Sorgen gemacht mit einer Rate von 1.300 KB/sec läd das ja viel schneller als damals AoC.


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Danke,
> hmm hab mit wegen der zeit umsonst Sorgen gemacht mit einer Rate von 1.300 KB/sec läd das ja viel schneller als damals AoC.



Weil imo keine Sau saugt, hab mein Aion mit 2,5k KB/s gezogen, ein Freund der im selben Dorf mit der selben Leitung wonht am Betatag mit 200....


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm nochwas, das (North America) machte ja nix, welches bei der exe von Aion dabei steht, oder?


----------



## redsnapper (28. Juli 2009)

Ok, das reicht.
Du darfst erst wieder eine Frage stellen wenn du dir das durchgelesen hast^^:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112257


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Jo habe ich, daher ja auch das Misstrauen, lade ja imo mit dem Link von Norjena und konnte leider nichts einstellen, soweit ich es gesehen habe, aber da die geschätzte Downloaddauer nur knapp über 1h beträgt kann ichs ja jeder Zeit wieder downloaden.


----------



## redsnapper (28. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem US Client geht schon, musst bloß den Launcher auf Europa umstellen (falls das nicht standardmäßig so ist).


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Das mit dem US Client geht schon, musst bloß den Launcher auf Europa umstellen (falls das nicht standardmäßig so ist).



... nur für ein Klick beim Launcher schreibt er soviel dazu beim Sticky?? Is ja wohl klar, dass man das macht.


----------



## redsnapper (28. Juli 2009)

Hehe, sollte man meinen...allerdings haben bereits dutzende Leute gefragt ob der Ami-Launcher funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm wenn ich nie davon gewusst hätte, dass es 2 gibt hätte ich auch nie gefragt. Warum auch?^^
Man nimmt das was man hat.


----------



## Balaneth (28. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hier mal was gegen die Langeweile: http://manager.gamemeca.com/special/sectio...ext=&code=1 find ich echt gut gemacht, die Asiaten habens drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch viel viel mehr hochkarätiges Aion Cosplay:
http://www.thisisgame.com/board/view.php?i...h=&orderby=

Nebenbei ist meine Frage, ob es für PvP Siege neben Abyss Punkten auch normale Erfahrungspunkte gibt auch noch nicht beantwortet ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich das gesehen habe gibt es für PvP auch ganz normale EXP


----------



## Shinar (28. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gesehen habe gibt es für PvP auch ganz normale EXP



Also wie jetzt? Gibt es für das Töten von Spielern auch EP? Und könnte mir bitte jemand verraten, wie man DP-Punkte teilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (28. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt? Gibt es für das Töten von Spielern auch EP? Und könnte mir bitte jemand verraten, wie man DP-Punkte teilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also fürs töten von Spielern im Abyss gibt es meines wissens nach exp,
aber durchs Pve zu leveln soll deutlich effizienter sein.

Das mit dem DP Points verteilen weiß ich leider auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (28. Juli 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage:

Wie sieht es mit den Flügel Upgrades aus, habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts genaues gefunden.
Die CE Flügel geben ja bekanntlich + 40 sec. Flugzeit, sind die CE Flügel also Stigmas weil ich 
gehört habe, dass man die Flugzeit durch Stigmas erhöhen kann.
Desweiteren habe ich gelesen das man mit Stufe 30 beim Feather-Tuner (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
die Flügel verbessern kann um 30 sec, addiert sich das dann mit den CE flügeln oder kann 
man nur eins auswählen???


----------



## Tuskorr (28. Juli 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage:

Wie sieht es mit den Flügel Upgrades aus, habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts genaues gefunden.
Die CE Flügel geben ja bekanntlich + 40 sec. Flugzeit, sind die CE Flügel also Stigmas weil ich 
gehört habe, dass man die Flugzeit durch Stigmas erhöhen kann.
Desweiteren habe ich gelesen das man mit Stufe 30 beim Feather-Tuner (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
die Flügel verbessern kann um 30 sec, addiert sich das dann mit den CE flügeln oder kann 
man nur eins auswählen???

P.S: Sry für Doppelpost hab zweimal geklickt *kopfvorwandschlag*


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das es nicht stackt weil die CE Flügel und das Lvl 30 Teil sicherlich den Slot "Flügel" im Chafenster belegen werden.


----------



## Duath (28. Juli 2009)

Stigmata haben damit nichts zu tun. Ein Stigma gibt dir eine zusätzliche Fertigkeit, die Flügel sind jedoch ganz normale Items.
Die Flügel aus der CE geben dir zusätzliche 40 Sekunden Flugzeit, die normalen Flügel für level 30 zusätzliche 30 Sekunden.
Auf level 50 gibt es wieder bessere Flügel, die die CE-Flügel und die normalen Level 30 Flügel ersetzen.


----------



## Tuskorr (28. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnellen antworten, 
dann weiß ich ja erstmal bescheid

Edit: Hab jetzt alle 73 Seiten durch, kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man zu viel Zeit hat xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Threads ganz lesen ist ohnehin immer sehr ratsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erspart viele doppeldebatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott, ich befürchte schlimmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad auf Ebay mal Aion eingegeben, da gibt es tatsächlich Leute die für die China-Server "Gold" verkaufen und sogar jemanden der auf den Betaservern das Zeug vertickt... wie wird das dann erst nach dem Release zugehn...

Was glaubt ihr?Werden wir wie in WoW überflutet werden von Werbung und ähnlichem? Auch wenn NC-Soft hart durchgreifen wird, denke ich das sich diese Leute wieder durchsetzen werden,oder?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm..naja..das Leute dich anwhsipern mit so nem rotz lässt sich schwer komplett verhindern...da man ja icht pauschal jeden verdächtigen kann...und werbung in foren etc. is ja normal....


----------



## Madir (29. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich befürchte schlimmes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was verstehst du unter durchsetzen?
Aber sicher wird es in AION, wie in quasi allen spielen, Gold Verkäufer und Käufer geben.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr?Werden wir wie in WoW überflutet werden von Werbung und ähnlichem? Auch wenn NC-Soft hart durchgreifen wird, denke ich das sich diese Leute wieder durchsetzen werden,oder?



Ja ich denke es wird so kommen! Wenn ich hier im Forum schon ständig die Spammer sehe, die Accounts oder so verkaufen wollen, dann denke ich, dass man das ingame auch haben wird! Ich hoffe, dass dort rigoros durch gegriffen wird und man das irgendwie in den Griff bekommt!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Man sollte das auch realistisch sehen...wie willst du Leute die einen Char erstellen und dich dann anwhispern daran hindern..du siehst nicht sofort das das so nen Typ ist.Ist schwer sowas zu unterbinden.

Dneke aber es wird sich verlgichen mit WoW in Grenzen halten....ich finde, dass sie in den Foren spammen ist schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass es Ingame irgendwie schwerer wird...


----------



## HobbySoldat (29. Juli 2009)

.. oder dass sie expandieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal auch das es nicht besser werden wird. Zu viele geben echtes Geld dafür aus. Der Markt ist leider vorhanden und gedeiht prächtig.


----------



## Tuskorr (29. Juli 2009)

Oh jee...
Leider kann man so etwas nie ganz unterbinden, da es immer leute geben wird die sich auf so ein geschäft einlassen
Hoffe nur das der Gameguard abgeschafft wird, da der ja offensichtlich geübten Hackern nicht viel zu bieten hat.


----------



## HobbySoldat (29. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, Gameguard hindert jedoch vorzüglich ehrliche Spieler daran Aion zu starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, wer die nachrichten verfolgt, wird ja schon mitbekommen haben, dass Verkauf von Virtuellen Items in China bald verboten ist. Dazu gehört nunmal auch gold ^^


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

Dann verkaufen es halt Leute die irgendwo anders sitzen ...


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Dann verkaufen es halt Leute die irgendwo anders sitzen ...



Dann wäre es aber teuer weil es dort keine zweit und drittkinder armer Familien mit den Rechten eines Straßenköters gibt (soll heißen Eltern haben nichtmal Geld um das essen zu kaufen und legal arbeiten dürfen die Kinder auch nicht).
Und wenn es teurer wird lohnt es weniger...


----------



## Sin (29. Juli 2009)

Fakt ist einfach, dass China ein Billiglohn Land ist, wenn dort der verkauf von virtuellen Items verboten wird, gibt es kaum alternativen. Oder glaubst du etwa in Japan oder Südkorea würden welche für ein paar cents die Woche arbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, wer die nachrichten verfolgt, wird ja schon mitbekommen haben, dass Verkauf von Virtuellen Items in China bald verboten ist. Dazu gehört nunmal auch gold ^^



Wer die Nachrichten richtig verfolgt wird mitbekommen haben das der Verkauf von Virtuellen Items *in* China bald verboten wird. Dies betrieft aber nicht die Leute ausserhalb von China. Heist im Klartext, dass das Gold immer noch verkauft werden darf. Bloss die Leute in China dürfen es nicht mehr kaufen und an ihre Landsmänner verkaufen, ob sie es nun ins Ausland schicken ist denen vollkommen egal. Ändert also nichts an dem goldspammer und Farmer Problem.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Tjoa...böse Welt traurig aber wahr :/


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wer die Nachrichten richtig verfolgt wird mitbekommen haben das der Verkauf von Virtuellen Items *in* China bald verboten wird. Dies betrieft aber nicht die Leute ausserhalb von China. Heist im Klartext, dass das Gold immer noch verkauft werden darf. Bloss die Leute in China dürfen es nicht mehr kaufen und an ihre Landsmänner verkaufen, ob sie es nun ins Ausland schicken ist denen vollkommen egal. Ändert also nichts an dem goldspammer und Farmer Problem.


Genau da habe ich gemeint, auch wenn ich mich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt habe. Das Problem mit dem Goldverkauf wird man in den großen MMOGs so schnell nicht lösen können ... was in MMOGs übrigens so auch erst ein Phänomen der Neuzeit ist.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Es wird dennoch weniger da in China einfach ein Großteil der Goldfarmer etc zu finden ist, und das liegt einfach daran das dort der Lohn am geringsten ist, und die "Arbeiter" die wenigsten Recht haben, vor allem wenn es zweit/dritt oder sonstwas Kinder ärmerer Familien sind. 

Sowas findet sich in den anderen Ländern eher selten, in Japan und Südkorea garnicht, ind Taiwan möglich, aber eher unwarscheinlich, in Thailand wäre es auch möglich, über die anderen Länder dort weiß ich nichts.

Aber selbst dort wäre das ganze teuerer als das Gold aus China, teures Gold>weniger Käufer(hoffentlich).


----------



## Kizna (29. Juli 2009)

Ihr versteht es irgendwie nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Goldverkauf innerhalb von China wird verboten! Die Firmen dürfen also nicht mehr ihr Gold an chinesische Zocker verkaufen ABER sie dürfen es weiterhin an die Europär, Amerikaner und sonst noch wenn verkaufen. Heist die Betriebe laufen auch weiterhin in China weiter, nur dass sie jetzt nur noch an Europa und Amerika liefern. Es ändert sich also nichts, sondern wird vll. sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Ist Vergleichbar mit den indizierten Spielen jeglicher Art die in Österreich ebenfalls verboten sind was die Össis aber nicht daran hindert sie an uns zu verkaufen


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

Außerdem, hat es doch erst recht nichts damit zu tun, wenn es sowieso auf EU-Servern stattfindet ... zur aller größten Not macht man das über jemanden in EUropa. Aber das alles ist ja nicht einmal notwendig.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das sie es in den Griff bekommen, in Wow war es schon sehr störend, aber ich fürchte das wenig diesbezüglich getan wird.


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das hängt davon ab wie erfolgreich es in der westlichen Welt wird. Und wie groß später der money-sink-Faktor ist.


----------



## Randor2 (29. Juli 2009)

Die einfachste Lösung für das Problem wärs wenn keiner das Gold kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo keine Nachfrage da kein Angebot.
Naja aber da es sicher einige gibt die Gold kaufen werden, werden auch die Händler da sein um es anzubieten.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

fMal generel....alle sagen hoffentlich macht man was dagegen...was will man denn dagegen machen?!Ich wüsste nicht wie man das filtern könnte ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> fMal generel....alle sagen hoffentlich macht man was dagegen...was will man denn dagegen machen?!Ich wüsste nicht wie man das filtern könnte ehrlich gesagt...



Man könnte die Währung seelengebunden machen, und wenn man jetzt jemandem was abkaufen will muss man eben Items tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerl (29. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ist Vergleichbar mit den indizierten Spielen jeglicher Art die in Österreich ebenfalls verboten sind was die Össis aber nicht daran hindert sie an uns zu verkaufen





Indizierte Spiele sind nicht verboten sondern dürfen nur nicht (in Deutschland) beworben werden und nicht Leuten unter 18 Jahren zugänglich gemacht werden. Also unter dem Ladentisch auch gekauft werden.

In Österreich gibts keine Indizierung, das Alter welches auf der Packung steht gilt, aber es haltet sich ehh keiner wirklich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Zwischen dem "so soll es sein" und dem letztendlich "sein" ist immer ein unterschied...das ist eben die theorie...

Aber die Idee mit dem seelengebundenem Geld wäre ansich gar nicht so blöde....^


----------



## Tuskorr (29. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Zwischen dem "so soll es sein" und dem letztendlich "sein" ist immer ein unterschied...das ist eben die theorie...
> 
> Aber die Idee mit dem seelengebundenem Geld wäre ansich gar nicht so blöde....^



Komplett ohne handeln wär aber auch bescheiden, vorallendingen in Gilden


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn dann ganz ohne Geld...fände ein auf Handel statt auf Geld basierendes MMORPG mal ganz cool, erinnert mich an die Leute vom "Dingens"-Projekt (Namen vergessen...die die Geld abschaffen wollen).

Edit: Venus-Projekt wars!


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm, dann müsste man aber feste Preise machen, ansonsten würde man das Geld von einem Chinafarmer einfach gegen einen total wertlosen Gegenstand tauschen, was dann nun auch wieder nix ändern würde.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Naja..seelengebundenes geld muss halt irgendwie mit ner promise verteilbar sein...ka wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juli 2009)

Bei Aion gibts ja einen sehr umfassenden Charakter Editior (oder sogar umfassendste, wie auch immer). 
Ich habe es bis jetzt leider in zwei MMOs bereut einen zufalls generierten Char zu nehmen, da ich zu sehr auf das spielen an sich gefreut habe als irgentwelche Editoren zu benutzen.

Bei Aion hat man ja nun an den Beta Wochenenden schonmal Zeit sich einen Char zu erstellen.
Nun fragte ich mich, ob es möglich ist diese "Modell" zu speichern??

Ich hatte schon die Idee einfach nen Screenshot zu machen worauf man alle Regler sehen, kann was allerdings etwas mühsam wäre, weiß jemand, ob es da einen einfacheren Weg gibt??


----------



## Trish09 (29. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gibs sowas nich..aber wo is das Problem einmal die Taste "Druck" zu drücken wenn du an einem Beta Event teilgenommen hast? Dann schaust du in dein Aion Ordner nach, da wird dann ein Screenshot Ordner sein und darin der Screen mit den Reglern...ansonsten muss man sich wohl oder übel etwas Zeit nehmen >.>


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juli 2009)

Hab ja schon gesagt, dass ich das mit nem Screen machen kann, aber es wäre halt bequemer mit einer anderen Methode.


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (29. Juli 2009)

ist übermorgen Freitag?

Edit: Frage beantwortet


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Stárfórcé1990 schrieb:


> ist übermorgen Freitag?



Freitag ist immer 2 Tage nach Mittwoch, Mittwoch ist heute, also ist logischerweiße in 2 Tagen (also übermorgen) Freitag.


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

Und überübermorgen?
(ist ja schließlich der "Stelle eine Frage Thread)

Edit: Wie kommt das Licht in den Kühlschrank?


----------



## The Future (29. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Und überübermorgen?
> (ist ja schließlich der "Stelle eine Frage Thread)
> 
> Edit: Wie kommt das Licht in den Kühlschrank?


ich habe es eingefangen und rein gepackt.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Heute ist das morgen von gestern.


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Edit: Wie kommt das Licht in den Kühlschrank?



fluoreszierender Käse


----------



## Tuskorr (29. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Heute ist das morgen von gestern.



Übermorgen ist die Zukunft der Vergangenheit


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. Juli 2009)

twitter sei dank:

Frage: allo, wird es in AION Gamemaster geben? Und wenn ja, wo werden diese beschäftigt sein?
aion_amboss: Die EU Aion Gamemaster werden in Brighton, UK beschäftigt sein.

Da stehen manchmal interessante Dinge...


----------



## HobbySoldat (29. Juli 2009)

Laut Twitter gibts zur CB #5 noch ne nette Überraschung! http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/statuses/2912194288

aion_amboss auf Twitter:


> CBT#5 wird heiß! Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! http://bit.ly/xzlvF Wir arbeiten hart daran, noch was einzubauen (nicht 1.5 oder Deutsch)


----------



## Tuskorr (29. Juli 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Laut Twitter gibts zur CB #5 noch ne nette Überraschung! http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/statuses/2912194288
> 
> aion_amboss auf Twitter:



Hört sich nach nem Event an, wo es ganz schön warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (29. Juli 2009)

mhm wenns so heiß wird macht bestimmt der Stripclub im Sanctum auf 
Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf vorgefertigte chars ^^


----------



## ravenFlasH (29. Juli 2009)

Wie groß ist denn etwa die Welt in Aion momentan im Vergleich zu WoW?
So wie die Scherbenwelt etwa, oder wie?


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn etwa die Welt in Aion momentan im Vergleich zu WoW?
> So wie die Scherbenwelt etwa, oder wie?



Die späteren Gebiete sind nicht bekannt...die Welt ist großteils getrennt...kurz kann hier kaum jemand sagen, zumal so etwas eine rein ojektive Einschätzung ist da niemand nachmisst (und warscheinlich reicht das schätzen nicht, ist einfach viel zu ungenau).

Ich würde aber sagen, größer als die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Duath (30. Juli 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn etwa die Welt in Aion momentan im Vergleich zu WoW?
> So wie die Scherbenwelt etwa, oder wie?


Größer. Viel größer. Ich schätze, alleine der Abyss ist so groß wie die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## HobbySoldat (30. Juli 2009)

Noch dazu zu sagen ist das die Welt wirklich liebevoll und detailliert gestaltet wurde. Gut, das ist bei WoW auch der Fall aber in verschiedenen anderen Spielen hast du halt viele Flächen die einfach nur leer aussehen und den einzigen Zweck habe das man bisschen länger durch die Gegend laufen muss.


----------



## Shinar (30. Juli 2009)

frage: Gibts in der Arena ein Levelcap z.B 10-25, 25-X etc.?


----------



## Randor2 (30. Juli 2009)

Die Arena is ein reiner spielplatz in die jeder rein kann und die Leute vermöbeln die schon drinnen sind....oder sich selbst vermöbeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-->von 10-25 war keine Beschränkung und ich glaub auch nicht dass es eine später geben wird. (immerhin kann man ja auch von aussen zuschaun)


----------



## Brutal Templer (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weist einer was darüber ?


----------



## Peter Pansen (30. Juli 2009)

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/beta-event-5-im-anflug.html


----------



## Brutal Templer (30. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/beta-event-5-im-anflug.html



Danke


----------



## Sin (30. Juli 2009)

> Hate building (Agro)



Aus den Patchnotes.. Soll das heißen, dass Tanken in Aion leichter wird? Bisher war es ja eher so, dass zu 60% der Templer getankt hat, zu 20% der Heiler und die restlichen 20% die DDs...


----------



## Tonkra (30. Juli 2009)

Brutal schrieb:


> Danke



kurzum englische sprachausgabe und die prologvideos und allen drum und dran kommen ins spiel, endlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> kurzum englische sprachausgabe und die prologvideos und allen drum und dran kommen ins spiel, endlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja schauen wir wie es wird. Erstmal die englische Ausgabe angucken. Dann die Deutsche. Normalerweise sind die deutschen Synchronsprecher für Spiele sowas von dermaßen schlecht, dass ich mir da lieber alles auf englisch anhöre. Wie es hier ist wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja schauen wir wie es wird. Erstmal die englische Ausgabe angucken. Dann die Deutsche. Normalerweise sind die deutschen Synchronsprecher für Spiele sowas von dermaßen schlecht, dass ich mir da lieber alles auf englisch anhöre. Wie es hier ist wird sich zeigen.



Jetzt gehts das hier auch schon los -.-, ich dachte schon fast die Wowler und Star Wars verrückten wären die einzigen welche deutsche Syncros immer scheiße finden. Ich spiels auf jeden Fall auf deutsch, ich kann englisch auf Dauer nicht ausstehen.


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts das hier auch schon los -.-, ich dachte schon fast die Wowler und Star Wars verrückten wären die einzigen welche deutsche Syncros immer scheiße finden. Ich spiels auf jeden Fall auf deutsch, ich kann englisch auf Dauer nicht ausstehen.


Ich glaub jeder der länger als 2 jahre Pc Spiele spielt, findet die Lokalisierungen Käse. Wobei es ein paar Singleplayer-Spiele gibt die gute Ausnahmen bieten!
Würden wir Deutschen nicht so faul sein, würde es uns wie den Skandinaviern gehen, das würde ich absolut befürworten.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder der länger als 2 jahre Pc Spiele spielt, findet die Lokalisierungen Käse. Wobei es ein paar Singleplayer-Spiele gibt die gute Ausnahmen bieten!
> Würden wir Deutschen nicht so faul sein, würde es uns wie den Skandinaviern gehen, das würde ich absolut befürworten.



Ich spiele seit ähm 12 Jahren, und ich finde deutsche Syncros meist nicht schlecht (Ausnahmen die unter aller Sau sind gibt es natürlich, aber es gibt auch englische Syncros bei denen sich mir die Fußnägel hochstellen).
Und wie geht es den Skaninaviern? Die spielen alle auf englischen Servern richtig?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder der länger als 2 jahre Pc Spiele spielt, findet die Lokalisierungen Käse. Wobei es ein paar Singleplayer-Spiele gibt die gute Ausnahmen bieten!
> Würden wir Deutschen nicht so faul sein, würde es uns wie den Skandinaviern gehen, das würde ich absolut befürworten.



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
Ich werds letztendlich eh auf englisch spielen weil ich keine Lust hab Namen von Skills und Equip auf zwei Sprachen zu lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e
Skandinavier sind wie die Holländer ohne Synchro, bei denen kommt alles auf englisch, vom TV übers Kino bis zum PC/Konsolenspiel.


----------



## Tonkra (30. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
> Ich werds letztendlich eh auf englisch spielen weil ich keine Lust hab Namen von Skills und Equip auf zwei Sprachen zu lernen.
> 
> 
> ...




ach so ein quatsch, du wirst auf den deutschen servern nur die deutschen itembezeichnungen haben.. das wird sicherlich servermäßig geregelt.
ansonsten finde ich es blöde, in vornherein zu sagen, dass die deutsche synchro schlecht wird.. es gibt genug viele spiele wo die deutsche synchro besser ist.. vor allem im adventuresektor (Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch, The Longest journey, Simon TheSorcerer usw.) oder bestes neuestes beispiel "theGhostbusters"

im vornherein zu pauschalisieren ohne etwas gehört zu haben ist das blödeste überhaupt.
Und wieso sprichst du von "skill bezeichnungen -lernen-" ich lerne da gar nichts, mir gehts wie butter von der hand..


naja bisi offtopic hier..


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ansonsten finde ich es blöde, in vornherein zu sagen, dass die deutsche synchro schlecht wird.. es gibt genug viele spiele wo die deutsche synchro besser ist.. vor allem im adventuresektor (Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch, The Longest journey, Simon TheSorcerer usw.) oder bestes neuestes beispiel "theGhostbusters"



Du vergisst Star Craft, KoToR 1 und 2, Hellgate London (ja die englische Syncro ist richtig mies). Hm...andere Star Wars Spiele, Star Trek Elite Force oder Star Trek allgemein wie Star Trek Armada...Star Wars Filme..Star Trek Filme....und vieles vieles mehr.

Mit Faulheit hat das übrigens nichts zu tun, ich lasse mich einfach von dem "Englisch ist coooool" Trend nicht unterbuttern!


----------



## aros91 (30. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ach so ein quatsch, du wirst auf den deutschen servern nur die deutschen itembezeichnungen haben.. das wird sicherlich servermäßig geregelt.


Amboss hat übrigens schon in einem Interview bestätigt das man auf einem Deutschen Server den Client auf Englisch stellen kann.


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Im Bezug auf MMO's brauch ich überhaupt keine sprechenden Chars, das ist mMn nur was für Leute die zu faul zum lesen sind. Die Questlogs oder Chatlogs kann ich dann in Ruhe auch beim umherlaufen lesen und brauch nicht einem NPC beim quatschen zu hören. 
Jetzt kommt sicher gleich das Gegenargument "Aber das steigert die Atmosphäre!". Wenn ein MMOG oder ein Spieler sowas zur Steigerung der Atmosphäre braucht, läuft an ganz anderen Baustellen was schief.


----------



## Sin (30. Juli 2009)

Muhar sorry leuts, aber lest euch mal die comments ab 62 durch:  http://www.buffed.de/news/11277/aion-updat...chem-testserver 
Ich kann grad nicht mehr, liege auf dem Boden und hab nen lachflash ^^


----------



## Trish09 (30. Juli 2009)

Wieso wird hier eig. immer alles verteufelt?
Is doch schön mal was anderes zu haben, Sprachausgaben der Questtexte würden mich nich im geringsten stören, wahrscheinlich könnte man die sogar aus machen...
Manch einer mag jetz sagen "aber das Quest lesen gehört schon seit anbeginn der MMORPG's/MMOG's dazu!!!!"
Dann würde ich mich aber auch fragen warum wir nich noch in ner Höhle wohnen und im Wald jagen gehen das hat doch auch von anbeginn der menschlichen Spezies dazugehört oder? ;P
Außerdem hat das ja auch vorteile für Menschen die nich gut schreiben/lesen können, ja sowas solls ja tatsächlich auch geben, nich nur solche die so tun als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (30. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Muhar sorry leuts, aber lest euch mal die comments ab 62 durch:  http://www.buffed.de/news/11277/aion-updat...chem-testserver
> Ich kann grad nicht mehr, liege auf dem Boden und hab nen lachflash ^^



Wo ist der Witz? Ist eher ziemlich arm das du sowas da rein schreibst.


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eig. immer alles verteufelt?


Darum ging es garnicht ... mir ging es um die Sync-Diskussion im allgemeinen und dass ich für meinen Fall sowas eh nicht brauch. Und wenn sie das Geld für eine gute Sync sparen würden, wären die spiele vlt. qualitativ auch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (30. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Muhar sorry leuts, aber lest euch mal die comments ab 62 durch:  http://www.buffed.de/news/11277/aion-updat...chem-testserver
> Ich kann grad nicht mehr, liege auf dem Boden und hab nen lachflash ^^



Wir haben einen Troll unter uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber schon lustig wie die direkt total ausflippen.

Edit: Merke grad ich habe mittlerweile mehr Posts hier als im allg. WoW Forum...und das in drei Wochen oder so. Ins WoW Forum muss man auch nur einen Blick werfen um zu wissen das man inzwischen da nicht mehr hin will.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Darum ging es garnicht ... mir ging es um die Sync-Diskussion im allgemeinen und dass ich für meinen Fall sowas eh nicht brauch. Und wenn sie das Geld für eine gute Sync sparen würden, wären die spiele vlt. qualitativ auch besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Geld mit Qualität nichts zu tun aht beweißen uns fast alel Branchenriesen wie EA, Activision (auch Blizzard) und so weiter.


----------



## Trish09 (30. Juli 2009)

Naja du für dich nicht, aber der ein oder andere kann mit Englisch nich viel anfangen, vorallem dann wenn sagen wir mal die Quests nur gesprochen werden , und es wird ja sowieso nich jede Quest gesprochen sondern nur die mit den Videosequenzen :>
Außerdem wäre es ziemlich doof von NCsoft auf Sync zu verzichten um das Spiel qualitativ hochwertiger zu "machen" , dann würde sich der Großteil der Deutsche dafür nich mehr so interessieren wie es jetz der Fall ist...
Ich mein, man muss ja auch verstehen was die da von einem wollen, sonst machts kein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie ja schon jemand sagte hier, kann man ja auch auf deutschen Servern den englischen Client "anmachen"


----------



## redsnapper (30. Juli 2009)

@pnn

Der "Riesige Tausenfüssler" ist so eine komische Auziehwaffe...damit kann man mit höherer Reichweite angreifen.


----------



## Tuskorr (30. Juli 2009)

Also solange die deutsche Synchro von Aion nicht sooo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSKpDdPvWwc
schlecht ist, kann ich glaube damit leben xD


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Also solange die deutsche Synchro von Aion nicht sooo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSKpDdPvWwc
> schlecht ist, kann ich glaube damit leben xD



Sowas schlechtes gibt auch mit der orginal Syncro zuhauf. Achja, mir fällt grade die X-Reihe ein, die ist ebenfalls gut syncronisiert (ok ist auchn deutsches Spiel^^)


----------



## Duath (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf MMO's brauch ich überhaupt keine sprechenden Chars, das ist mMn nur was für Leute die zu faul zum lesen sind. Die Questlogs oder Chatlogs kann ich dann in Ruhe auch beim umherlaufen lesen und brauch nicht einem NPC beim quatschen zu hören.


Die Questtexte sind nicht vertont. Bei der Anzahl an Quests auch gar nicht möglich, oder hast du Lust 200 GB Soundfiles zu laden?
NPCs begrüßen und verabschieden sich beim anquatschen, und die Zwischensequenzen sind vertont.



pnn schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt sicher gleich das Gegenargument "Aber das steigert die Atmosphäre!". Wenn ein MMOG oder ein Spieler sowas zur Steigerung der Atmosphäre braucht, läuft an ganz anderen Baustellen was schief.


Ja, Zwischensequenzen steigern die Atmosphäre. Und nur weil es sowas gibt heißt es nicht, dass es nötig ist. Warum sollte man nicht etwas verbessern, wenn die möglichkeit dazu gegeben ist?


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das Geld mit Qualität nichts zu tun aht beweißen uns fast alel Branchenriesen wie EA, Activision (auch Blizzard) und so weiter.


Bei vielen Unternehmen ermöglicht mehr Geld eine längere Entwicklungszeit, und denkst du wirklich bei Unternehmen wie EA, Blizzard und co. wird nicht extrem aufs Geld geschaut? Ist ja logisch dass jedes Unternehmen mit einem großen Umsatz natürlich das Geld nur so zum Fenster rauswirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . EA hätte Mythic sicher noch länger mehr Geld geben können, aber für sie war halt wohl schon einen finanzielle Grenze erreicht. Wenn man das Geld für sowas überflüssiges spart, gewinnt man mMn doppelt Zeit.



Trish09 schrieb:


> Ich mein, man muss ja auch verstehen was die da von einem wollen, sonst machts kein Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat bitte eine allgemeine Synchronisation mit einer Lokalisierung zu tun? Ach stimmt ... so gut wie nichts.



Duath schrieb:


> Ja, Zwischensequenzen steigern die Atmosphäre. Und nur weil es sowas gibt heißt es nicht, dass es nötig ist. Warum sollte man nicht etwas verbessern, wenn die möglichkeit dazu gegeben ist?


Weil es in diesem Genre mMn schon genug Verschlimmbesserungen gab ... eines meiner Lieblingsbeispiele sind Ingame Karten ... ok, lassen wir das - ich höre gerade den Aufschrei. Ich mochte es ohne um einiges mehr.


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Bei vielen Unternehmen ermöglicht mehr Geld eine längere Entwicklungszeit, und denkst du wirklich bei Unternehmen wie EA, Blizzard und co. wird nicht extrem aufs Geld geschaut? Ist ja logisch dass jedes Unternehmen mit einem großen Umsatz natürlich das Geld nur so zum Fenster rauswirft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich freu mich auf die kleinen Videos mit Ton. Frag mich wieso einige das nicht so sehen, wäre ja sonst so wie fernseher ohne ton, aber manche sind halt anders.
was heißt mmn mir fällt da nur auf die stelle multifokale motorische Neuropathie ein. Frag wie sowieso wieso einige hier mit codes reden


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Stárfórcé1990 schrieb:


> was heißt mmn mir fällt da nur auf die stelle multifokale motorische Neuropathie ein. Frag wie sowieso wieso einige hier mit codes reden


Abgesehen davon dass das eine sehr häufig benutzte Abkürzung ist, sollte man vlt das 1. anklicken:
http://tinyurl.com/bqko3o


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ach so ein quatsch, du wirst auf den deutschen servern nur die deutschen itembezeichnungen haben.. das wird sicherlich servermäßig geregelt.
> ansonsten finde ich es blöde, in vornherein zu sagen, dass die deutsche synchro schlecht wird.. es gibt genug viele spiele wo die deutsche synchro besser ist.. vor allem im adventuresektor (Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch, The Longest journey, Simon TheSorcerer usw.) oder bestes neuestes beispiel "theGhostbusters"



Hä? Mal abgesehen davon das ich nie behauptet habe das deutsche Synchros schlecht sind geht mir das mit den Item- und Skillbezeichnungen lediglich so weil ich mich gerade wenn ich das Spiel ernsthafter spiele ich mich hauptsächlich in englischen Foren aufhalte und ich kein bock habe bei jedem Begriff nachzuschauen was die grade meinen.. siehe elitejerks usw.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hä? Mal abgesehen davon das ich nie behauptet habe das deutsche Synchros schlecht sind geht mir das mit den Item- und Skillbezeichnungen lediglich so weil ich mich gerade wenn ich das Spiel ernsthafter spiele ich mich hauptsächlich in englischen Foren aufhalte und ich kein bock habe bei jedem Begriff nachzuschauen was die grade meinen.. siehe elitejerks usw.



EJ war Anfangs gut, da die meisten leider zu "faul" sind solche Infos selbst auf deutschen Seiten zu sammeln und zu aktualisieren findet man das nützlichste oft in englischen Foren, aber nicht immer.
Ich habe zu Beginn auch meist die englischen Begriffe benutzt, bin aber großteils auf deutsche umgestiegen weil ich auch auf deutsch  spiele, die Begriffe sind meist so leicht zu übersetzen...das ist eigentlich kein Grund für einen englischen Client.

Zudem hindert das ständige Nutzen der englischen Begriffe auch den Aufbau ähnlicher deutscher Seiten...da sowieso jeder denkt "Hey, schau ich eben bei denen vorbei". Spätestens wenn man Guides verfasst oder liest sollte man alles ins deutsche Übersetzen.
Wer natürlich gerne mit dem englischen Client tun will soll dies tun..ich hindere niemanden daran.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Beginn auch meist die englischen Begriffe benutzt, bin aber großteils auf deutsche umgestiegen weil ich auch auf deutsch  spiele, die Begriffe sind meist so leicht zu übersetzen...das ist eigentlich kein Grund für einen englischen Client.


Wir haben scheinbar nie die selben Spiele gespielt.



Norjena schrieb:


> Zudem hindert das ständige Nutzen der englischen Begriffe auch den Aufbau ähnlicher deutscher Seiten...da sowieso jeder denkt "Hey, schau ich eben bei denen vorbei". Spätestens wenn man Guides verfasst oder liest sollte man alles ins deutsche Übersetzen.
> Wer natürlich gerne mit dem englischen Client tun will soll dies tun..ich hindere niemanden daran.


Guides hab ich lediglich bei Ragnarok geschrieben, bei Spielen wie WoW und allen der next Gens die so jetzt kamen wars eigentlich nie nötig denn die "Skill"-Systeme sind so arg casual, dass ich das für ziemlich überflüssig halte, für den Rest erübrigen sich Guides in meinen Augen sowieso.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wir haben scheinbar nie die selben Spiele gespielt.



Da du EJ erwähnst warscheinlich doch.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Du fandest bei WoW also die Übersetzungen immer so naheliegend? Also ich konnte oft die englischen Namen viel eher mit der eigentlichen Fähigkeit bzw. Eigenschaft der Fähigkeit assoziieren als mit den deutschen.. Noch viel schlimmer fand ich aber Talent- und Equipnamen.
Ich hab zu anfang, als WoW dann released wurde, auch Talente auf deutsch teilweise garnicht gecheckt weils iwie abstrus geschrieben war (halt nur wenige, gab aber welche) und musst dann erstmal auf Thotbot lesen wie die Beschreibung auf englisch lautet.. -.-


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss auch sagen das ich mit englischen beschreibungen immer besser zurecht kam....und vom laut der englischen Namen brauchen wir ja garnet reden..ich sag nur Unterstadt und Eisenschmiede -.-


----------



## Trish09 (30. Juli 2009)

> Weil es in diesem Genre mMn schon genug Verschlimmbesserungen gab ...  eines meiner Lieblingsbeispiele sind Ingame Karten ... ok, lassen wir  das - ich höre gerade den Aufschrei. Ich mochte es ohne um einiges mehr.



Naja gut das wir alle eigene Meinungen haben, und ehrlich ich kann mir nich vorstellen für nen Spiel was ich am PC spiele online mir dafür n Buch oder ne Karte an die Wand zu pinnen damit ich seh wo ich für Quests hin laufen soll xD
Naja jedem das seine

Glaub das Thema Sync is jetz auch durchgekaut


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Naja gut das wir alle eigene Meinungen haben, und ehrlich ich kann mir nich vorstellen für nen Spiel was ich am PC spiele online mir dafür n Buch oder ne Karte an die Wand zu pinnen damit ich seh wo ich für Quests hin laufen soll xD
> Naja jedem das seine


Sowas steht normalerweise in einem guten Questtext ... und ansonsten, sollte sicher jeder Mann ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) relativ schnell in seiner Umgebung orientieren können. Aber ich finde es viel schöner eine Welt _erforschen_ zu können, anstatt die DImensionen und eventuelle Grenzen schon durch drücken der M-Taste zu wissen. Bitte kein Argument a la "Dann drück halt nicht drauf" bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. Juli 2009)

Dann drück halt nich drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja...aer so ganz ohne Karte is au nix..also..ingame Karte versteht sich...


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen das ich mit englischen beschreibungen immer besser zurecht kam....und vom laut der englischen Namen brauchen wir ja garnet reden..ich sag nur Unterstadt und Eisenschmiede -.-



Gegenbeispiele....

Thunderbluff>Donnerfels!
Eviscerate (oder so ähnlich^^)>Ausweiden
Garotte>Erdrosseln

etc etc...prinziepell finde ich die direkte Übersetzung von Eigennamen auch nicht gut, aber es gíbt auch andere Möglichkeiten...über die "Beutlins" beschwert sich ja auch niemand. 
Itemnamen etc sind im englischen genauso seltsam wie im deutschen, die werden allgemein immer länger und lächerlicher wenn ihr micht fragt. Auch was Talente angeht ist das meiste gleich komisch, das englische hört sich wohl interessanter an weil es "unbekannt" ist.


----------



## Trish09 (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Sowas steht normalerweise in einem guten Questtext ... und ansonsten, sollte sicher jeder Mann (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja und was machst du wenn im Questtext steht sowas wie "bringt Gegenstand A nach Stadt B, die Stadt liegt südlich von hier"
Und dann kommst du an eine gabelung? XD
beide Gabelungen gehen zwar richtung süden, aber die eine bringt dich sonst wo hin die andere in die stadt...
So ganz ohne Karte is doch doof ^^


----------



## Duath (30. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> etc etc...prinziepell finde ich die direkte Übersetzung von Eigennamen auch nicht gut, aber es gíbt auch andere Möglichkeiten...über die "Beutlins" beschwert sich ja auch niemand.


Völlig richtig, bei WoW gab es den Aufschrei mit den Namen nur, weil sie nicht von Anfang an so hießen. Wären die Namen schon in WarCraft 3 übersetzt worden hätte es absolut niemanden gestört.


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Naja und was machst du wenn im Questtext steht sowas wie "bringt Gegenstand A nach Stadt B, die Stadt liegt südlich von hier"
> Und dann kommst du an eine gabelung? XD
> beide Gabelungen gehen zwar richtung süden, aber die eine bringt dich sonst wo hin die andere in die stadt...
> So ganz ohne Karte is doch doof ^^


... sowas nenn ich mal Schmalspur-RPG'ler-Denken. Tut mir leid, ich kann nichts dafür dass du anscheinend nur Kinder-RPGs gespielt hast, wo auf einer Karte ein blinkender Pfeil war, damit du auch weisst wie du am schnellsten dein Quest beenden kannst. Bei solchen Aussagen geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf. 
Aber ich sag dir was ich machen würde ... ich würde mich für einen der Wege entscheiden und einfach einmal schauen wo ich hinkomme, wenn es nicht die Stadt ist, dann kann ich immernoch zurückgehen und habe ganz nebenbei gleich einmal erkundet wo der andere Weg hinführt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinlchris (30. Juli 2009)

hi,

hab nen beta-key von amazon und wollt AION jetzt mitm NCSoft Launcher downloaden aber bei mir wird kein AION angezeigt.
wie bekomm ich AION zum downloaden ?


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> hab nen beta-key von amazon und wollt AION jetzt mitm NCSoft Launcher downloaden aber bei mir wird kein AION angezeigt.
> wie bekomm ich AION zum downloaden ?



Lesen ist schwer oder? In der E-mail mit dem Key steht absolut alles.


----------



## reinlchris (30. Juli 2009)

jo sorry für frage mein nur im launcher steht nix von AION nur die anderen games naja e-mail weg weil ich den key schon regestriert habe!


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> jo sorry für frage mein nur im launcher steht nix von AION nur die anderen games naja e-mail weg weil ich den key schon regestriert habe!



Vier Seiten vorher in diesem Thread.

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...ller%2Faion.exe

Viel Spaß


----------



## Trish09 (30. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> ... sowas nenn ich mal Schmalspur-RPG'ler-Denken. Tut mir leid, ich kann nichts dafür dass du anscheinend nur Kinder-RPGs gespielt hast, wo auf einer Karte ein blinkender Pfeil war, damit du auch weisst wie du am schnellsten dein Quest beenden kannst. Bei solchen Aussagen geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf.
> Aber ich sag dir was ich machen würde ... ich würde mich für einen der Wege entscheiden und einfach einmal schauen wo ich hinkomme, wenn es nicht die Stadt ist, dann kann ich immernoch zurückgehen und habe ganz nebenbei gleich einmal erkundet wo der andere Weg hinführt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schmalspur RPG'ler , das is ja mal gar nich nett ;P
Das war ja nur n Witz, mir war schon klar das du dir einen Weg wählen würdest und falls er der falsche wäre würdest du zurück gehen, würde wahrscheinlich jeder so machen nich nur du >_>
Nimm nich immer alles so ernst, erleichtert das Leben ungemein, gerade was im Netz so los is sollte man nich immer für Voll nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. Juli 2009)

Ein bisshen agressiv heute Norjena hmm? Wenn du hier anfängst zu posten, dann gewöhn dich einfach daran die gleichen Fragen zig mal zu lesen. Die meisten Leute kennen sowas wie die SuFu nicht. Einfach nett sein und freundlich winken, wir wollen hier ja immerhin nicht den gleichen Ton wie im WoW Forum haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ein bisshen agressiv heute Norjena hmm? Wenn du hier anfängst zu posten, dann gewöhn dich einfach daran die gleichen Fragen zig mal zu lesen. Die meisten Leute kennen sowas wie die SuFu nicht. Einfach nett sein und freundlich winken, wir wollen hier ja immerhin nicht den gleichen Ton wie im WoW Forum haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, bin nicht sonderlich agressiv, nur leicht gestresst^^. Ich kenns mit den Fragen...vor allem was Todesritter angeht, mein Postfach ist voll mit Fragen, ok liegt wohl auch daran das einer der Guides von mir ist...aber das DK Forum ist das selbe..immer die selben Fragen, obwohl sie ja in den Stickys stehen.


----------



## Xsawadon (30. Juli 2009)

Hiho, ich habe die Collector's Edition vorbestellt und hab nen ACC blabla und wollte nur mal fragen ob ich mit dem acc jetzt bei der Beta mitmachen kann, oder müsste ich noch nen extra key bekommen !?!?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Xsawadon schrieb:


> Hiho, ich habe die Collector's Edition vorbestellt und hab nen ACC blabla und wollte nur mal fragen ob ich mit dem acc jetzt bei der Beta mitmachen kann, oder müsste ich noch nen extra key bekommen !?!?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo bestellt?
 Wenn du sie im NC Soft Store gekauft hast in dein Account automatisch für die Beta angemeldet.


----------



## Xsawadon (30. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wo bestellt?
> Wenn du sie im NC Soft Store gekauft hast in dein Account automatisch für die Beta angemeldet.



joa hab da bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Cooko (30. Juli 2009)

hi , ich wollt fragen , ob man die nervige kampfmusik ausmachen kann^^

liebe die aion umgebungsmusiken , aba dass bei jedem dummen entchen gleich diese (meiner meinung nach sogar schlechte) "fluch der karibik , die welt wird gleich untergehen wenn man dieses monstrum nich ttötet"-musik kommt nervt mich sehhr!!!


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi , ich wollt fragen , ob man die nervige kampfmusik ausmachen kann^^



Mit 1.5 kommen neue Soundoptionen, ob was diesbetreffen dabei ist..ka, derzeit ist es soweit ich weiß nicht möglich. Stört mich auch etwas, aber früher oder später hör ich sowieso wieder meine Musik beim zocken, spätestens mit Max Lvl wenn ich die Spielmusik kenne...


----------



## Duath (31. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi , ich wollt fragen , ob man die nervige kampfmusik ausmachen kann^^



Ja, kann man. Hatte ich auch direkt gemacht, zusammen mit Click to Move und ein paar anderen Einstellungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (31. Juli 2009)

Wie ist eigentlich die Unterteilung der Itemqualität in Aion gehandhabt??
Wird es auch grau, weiß grün, blau, lila geben (alternativ natürlich auch mit anderen Farben, die stammen hier aus WoW, für die, die es nicht wissen^^).


----------



## Duath (31. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Unterteilung der Itemqualität in Aion gehandhabt??
> Wird es auch grau, weiß grün, blau, lila geben (alternativ natürlich auch mit anderen Farben, die stammen hier aus WoW, für die, die es nicht wissen^^).


Grau, weiß, grün, hellblau, gold, orange


----------



## Cooko (31. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Hatte ich auch direkt gemacht, zusammen mit Click to Move und ein paar anderen Einstellungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt noch sagen wie und ich bin glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> jetzt noch sagen wie und ich bin glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach in den Optionen, ist nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren wie man einstellen kann, das man mit der linken maustaste die kamera drehen kann...angeblich gibts da auch ne option für -.-


----------



## Trish09 (31. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sein char von vorn sehn will kann man auch die mittlere Maustaste oder Mausrad klicken ^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

Das mir bekannt das hilft mir aber net in meinem anliegen...wenn ich tanke will ich sehen was um mich rum passiert...und zwar net nur hinten sondern 360 Grad um  mich rum..und das auch beim laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte gelesen das geht aber auf die anfrage wie kam nix zurück^^


----------



## Trish09 (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm, kanns dir leider nich sagen, hätt ich die China Version noch aufm Rechner hätt ich fix nachgeschaut ^^'
Naja spätestens heut Abend kann man ja mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Das mir bekannt das hilft mir aber net in meinem anliegen...wenn ich tanke will ich sehen was um mich rum passiert...und zwar net nur hinten sondern 360 Grad um  mich rum..und das auch beim laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bisher gibt es keine möglichkeit das um zu stellen. Umsehen geht atm nur mit der mittleren maustaste. Soll aber bis zum Release auf den Europäischen Markt angepasst werden.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

So ist der Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zikal (31. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Mich würde vielmehr interessieren wie man einstellen kann, das man mit der linken maustaste die kamera drehen kann...angeblich gibts da auch ne option für -.-



Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass diese Option mit Patch 1.5 eingebaut werden soll. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm....man darf gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (31. Juli 2009)

Shift gedrückt halten und rechte Maustaste dazu benutzen funktioniert wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (31. Juli 2009)

Hab nun auch mal ne Frage :

Und zwar hab ich heute gehört, das zum EU-Release die Charakter-Skins an Europa angepasst werden sollen. Sprich : Man bekommt Gesichter die europäisch aussehen.

Meine Frage : Weiss jemand ob die asiatischen Skins trotzdem erhalten bleiben ? Also das man den Char auch nach wie vor asiatisch aussehen lassen kann ? Hoffe ich doch, denn die Skins gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm....hör ich zum ersten mal..von welcher Quelle haste das denn?


----------



## Stancer (31. Juli 2009)

Naja hat einer aus der Gilde gesagt und er ist eigentlich niemand, der irgendwas erfindet. Muss ihn deswegen wohl mal anhauen...


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Ich denke der Editor wird der selbe sein, was wir bekommen, das bekommen auch die Asiaten.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Das mit den "europäischen" Skins wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Duath (31. Juli 2009)

Die "europäischen Skins" sind durch die Schieberegler eh schon gegeben. Man kann seinen Charakter aussehen lassen wie man möchte: Europäisch, amerikanisch, asiatisch, außerirdisch...


----------



## Virolac (31. Juli 2009)

ICh hab ein problem hab auch schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden und zwar habe ich mir den aion instaler gesaugt ausgeführt dies hat dann den ncsoft launcher installt wollte den starten um das spiel zu installieren aber da tut sich einfach nichts.

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.Falls es schon eine antwort auch die frage gibt und ich sie nicht gefunden habe sage ich jetzt schon mal sorry


----------



## Stancer (31. Juli 2009)

So hab nun auch nen Link zu den EU Gesichtern : http://aion.onlinewelten.com/news.php?id=2278

Wenn ichs richtig lese, sind die aber reiner Zusatz und man kann immernoch nen Asiagirl bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> So hab nun auch nen Link zu den EU Gesichtern : http://aion.onlinewelten.com/news.php?id=2278
> Wenn ichs richtig lese, sind die aber reiner Zusatz und man kann immernoch nen Asiagirl bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind das nicht nur Frisueren und "vorgefertige" Chas?


----------



## bLuu (31. Juli 2009)

Das sind doch nur die neuen Frisuren...
Keine EU-Gesichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Ich komm immernoch nicht auf die Zwergenfrauen klar.


----------



## Stancer (31. Juli 2009)

Naja also asiatisch sehen die Gesichter aber auch nicht aus.


----------



## bLuu (31. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Beta fängt ja nun iner halben Stunde an... Würde auch gerne ein paar Screenshots machen, doch hab ich keinen Plan wo die Taste dafür ist.
Bin schon bei der letzten Beta leer ausgegangen, weil ich die Taste nich gefunden hab.
Kann man eine Taste dafür festlegen, oder gibt es eine Stabdarttaste für Screens?


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Taste "Druck" wie immer, eigentlich.


----------



## Virolac (31. Juli 2009)

Virolac schrieb:


> ICh hab ein problem hab auch schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden und zwar habe ich mir den aion instaler gesaugt ausgeführt dies hat dann den ncsoft launcher installt wollte den starten um das spiel zu installieren aber da tut sich einfach nichts.
> 
> [/quot/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Blockt die Firewall? Als Administrator ausgeführt (bei Vista) so als Beispiel?


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Falls es wen interessiert, Server gehen bereits.


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert, Server gehen bereits.



Wollt ich auch grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bLuu (31. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Taste "Druck" wie immer, eigentlich.



Und in welchem Ordner werden die geschpeichert?


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Und in welchem Ordner werden die geschpeichert?



NC Soft>Aion>Screenshots


----------



## Virolac (31. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Blockt die Firewall? Als Administrator ausgeführt (bei Vista) so als Beispiel?


Hab ich probiert ich will den launcher halt aktivieren mit doppelklick aber es passiert nix werder die Firewall meldet sich noch sonst was selbst wenn ich auf admin ausführen gehe


----------



## bLuu (31. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> NC Soft>Aion>Screenshots



Den gibts bei mir nich...
Naja ich schau einfach mal, vielleicht klappts ja doch irgendwie diesesmal.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Oo


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Den gibts bei mir nich...
> Naja ich schau einfach mal, vielleicht klappts ja doch irgendwie diesesmal.
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Oo



Program Files>NC Soft>Aion? Welche Partition weiß ich nicht..Standart ist C


----------



## -Ghost- (31. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen ob es normal ist , das auf jedem Beta-server nur Englisch gesprochen wird o_O

ich hab den launcher auf EU !

mfg


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Ja weil die Beta für ganz Europa ist.


----------



## waltiger (31. Juli 2009)

perfekt:
also meine fragen:
wird es wie bei WoW eine testversion geben?
und wird man per pre-piiad zahlen können?

mfg
walt


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Zu beginn definitiv nicht. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass es 6-12 Monate dauern wird, bis es eine x Tage testversion gibt, abgesehen von den normalen 30 Tagen die man beim kauf erhält, aber definitiv nichts kostenloses. 

Pre Paid wird es geben, und zwar die gängigen NCSoft GTC für 15, 30 und 60 Tage.


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Wie ruhig hier auf einmal ist...alle am zocken oder wie?

Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust^^, ist langweilig immer nur einen Mob nachm anderen zu hauen, und das es Beta ist wird der Cha eh gelöscht.


----------



## waltiger (31. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Zu beginn definitiv nicht. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass es 6-12 Monate dauern wird, bis es eine x Tage testversion gibt, abgesehen von den normalen 30 Tagen die man beim kauf erhält, aber definitiv nichts kostenloses.
> 
> Pre Paid wird es geben, und zwar die gängigen NCSoft GTC für 15, 30 und 60 Tage.


weiß mann denn auch schon was über die preise?


----------



## Ciclon (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir auch eben nur 3 chars erstellt um etwas zu experimentieren aber zocken tu ich jetzt nicht sind ja nichtmal mehr 2 monate. (Immernoch viel zu lange >.<)


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. Juli 2009)

Man kann jetzt in der Beta doch nur bis LvL 20 Spielen, oder?


----------



## Stancer (31. Juli 2009)

Bis Level 30 gehts


----------



## Sydria (31. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie ruhig hier auf einmal ist...alle am zocken oder wie?
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust^^, ist langweilig immer nur einen Mob nachm anderen zu hauen, und das es Beta ist wird der Cha eh gelöscht.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auch keine wirkliche Lust auf die Beta, wo bleibt der Spaß beim Release?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur die englischen Stimmen habe ich mir heute kurz angehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie ruhig hier auf einmal ist...alle am zocken oder wie?
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust^^, ist langweilig immer nur einen Mob nachm anderen zu hauen, und das es Beta ist wird der Cha eh gelöscht.



Man mag mich schlagen, aber ich hab grad wow gespielt ^^


----------



## Sydria (31. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Man mag mich schlagen, aber ich hab grad wow gespielt ^^


Genau das selbe hab ich auch grad verbrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber WoW und Aion sind zwei paar Schuhe, läuft bei mir nebeneinander her - keine Konkurrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mir grad die Star Wars: The Clone Wars Serien an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (1. August 2009)

Hab mir jetzt gerade mal nen Krieger erstellt und muss sagen: Das ist die reinste Quälerei.... der macht 0 schaden und der Tod ist bei 2 Mobs garantiert. Ich kann echt stundenlang auf nen Mob rumhacken bis der Tot ist, macht so echt keinen Spass :-/


----------



## Tuskorr (1. August 2009)

Heute bzw. Gestern und heute^^, war mein erster Tag an dem ich Aion selbst antesten konnte und ich bin einfach
nur begeistert!
Die Grafik ist wirklich grandios!
Anders als bei Wow, hatt es mir Spaß gemacht jedes einzelne Monster abzuschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendwie, will man nicht mehr aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir nen Scout erstellt, mittlerweile Assassine auf Stufe 10.
Bin bis jetzt erst einmal gestorben, und sonst nie Probleme gehabt, gleich zu sterben.
Das einzige was generft hat war das sich um die Monster kloppen, da hab ich meistens nie einen erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schaden ist auch ziemlich gut, wenn man die richtige Strategie für sich findet, aber ich denke hab erstmal genug
gezockt.

Werd schlafen gehen Nacht.


----------



## Gen91 (1. August 2009)

Muss mich meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen, der erste Eindruck ist super, trotz guter Grafik läuft es flüssig (selbst auf dem alten Laptop eines Freundes).
Und auch das mitm dem Krieger wird wohl stimmen, da ein Kumpel, der ein wenig später begonnen hatte echt manche Probleme hatte.


----------



## Stancer (1. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt gerade mal nen Krieger erstellt und muss sagen: Das ist die reinste Quälerei.... der macht 0 schaden und der Tod ist bei 2 Mobs garantiert. Ich kann echt stundenlang auf nen Mob rumhacken bis der Tot ist, macht so echt keinen Spass :-/



Tja genau so soll es sein. Massenpulls, die ein einzelner Char dann Solo umnietet gibt es nicht. Die meisten Klassen kriegen schon bei 2 Mobs Probleme.  Der beste weg ist es mit anderen eine Gruppe zu bilden.

War gestern mit 3 anderen unterwegs und so schnell bin ich noch nie durchs Startgebiet "geflogen".

Wenn ich etwas hasse in Spielen, dann wenn ne einzelne Klasse nen halbes Dorf leer pullt und dann alle Mobs innerhalb von 3sek killt.
Das du allerdings nichts tot bekommen hast glaube ich dir nicht, ausser du hast dich wirklich dämlich angestellt. Die einzige Klasse, die es am Anfang nämlich sehr schwer hat ist der Scout. Sobald bei dem 2 Mobs kommen kann er sich schon begraben lassen und meist wird es bei 1 Mob der 1-2 Level höher ist schon knapp !


----------



## Zwatzel (1. August 2009)

Hi bin nun lvl 9

wo isn der Questgeber wo man sich entscheidet was man ab lvl10 weiterspielen will (Hab bisjetzt erst 2-3 Quests gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wo is der Questgeber für die Flügel, ging ja mit lvl10?


----------



## Stancer (1. August 2009)

Wenn du der Story Quest folgst sollte das eigentlich von ganz allein kommen.

Karriere Quest sollte sich mit Level 9 automatisch aktiviert haben ("Ascencion" müsste die heissen bei Elyos) und Flügelquest gibts bei der Ankunft in der Hauptstadt


----------



## Norjena (1. August 2009)

Krieger ist toll, ab Lvl 6 oder 7 sobald man das Schild (den Combo) bekommt braucht man eigentlich gar keine Pausen mehr, auch als Templer reicht der Schaden am Anfang völlig, Gladis sehe ich meistens 2-3Mobs gleichzeitig pullen, also sonderlich schlecht kann auch der nicht sein.


----------



## Bura84 (1. August 2009)

hi an alle, ich stelle jetzt auch mal ein paar fragen.  (kann sein das sie schon mal gestellt worde, hatte keine lust alle 80 seiten durchzulesen)

also

Frage 1,

hab mir das spiel bestellt aber noch keinen beta kay, (ich weis er wird kommen) nur soll ich erst auf den kay warten oder kann ich den beta client schon jetzt runterladen.

Frage 2, 

wenn ich mir den beta client runtergeladen habe, was mach ich dann mit dem fertigen Spiel wenn es raus kommt? lösche ich denn dan oder wird der client dan mit einem patch zum fertigen spiel.

Frage 3,

und kann man später  irgenwie über die "Spieleinstellung" (Fals der Beta client nicht gelöscht werden muss)die sprachen weckseln?
da es ja auch erst eine englische version ist, ich aber gerne später auf Deutsch spielen möchte,


----------



## Sin (1. August 2009)

Bura84 schrieb:


> hi an alle, ich stelle jetzt auch mal ein paar fragen.  (kann sein das sie schon mal gestellt worde, hatte keine lust alle 80 seiten durchzulesen)
> 
> also
> 
> ...



1: Du kannst ihn jetzt schon runterladen
2: Du kannst mit dem Beta Clienten mit sicherheit weiter Spielen, musst nur etwas länger patchen als mit dem RC Clienten
3: Es ist eine Beta, die ist momentan auf Englisch, der RC Client wird die deutsche Sprache beinhalten.


----------



## Bura84 (1. August 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort, echt klasse


----------



## Sithrael (1. August 2009)

hat wer Erfahrung bei gladis welche Waffe am besten geeignet ist für pvp und pve?

mir ist klar das das auch eq abhänig ist, aber so als mittelmaß gesehen, welche ist wann am besten geeignet? 
Der großes Teile ... poledingens ^^ kommen mir letzlich doch nen  bissl sehr langsamm vor ....


----------



## Ciclon (1. August 2009)

also ich bevorzuge beim Gladi den ganz normalen 2 Händer. sieht erstens genial aus und zweitens gibts da auch ne bessere balance zwischen dmg und speed. dafür eben nur ein 3 hitter und kein 4 hitter wie die polearm.. also ich würde mir sone stange nicht auf die schulterlegen wenn dann nen dickes schwert.
(Ich sehe schon die charwahl wird verdammt schwer >.<)


----------



## Meilo1 (1. August 2009)

huhu ich hab eine frage und zwar wie sieht es aus Aion in fenstermodus zu zocken mit einer Geforce 8800 GTS und 2 22zoller ? hat da wer Erfahrung gemacht? 

weil ich seit Donnerstag 2ten 22zoller habe und bei machen spiel ich in leider Deaktivieren muss da es schon arg die FPS runter zieht, in wow geht es noch in der alten welt und BC ohne Problem kann so gar neben bei Filme schauen es lauf noch alles flüssig! 

das würde ich später auch gerne in aion machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. August 2009)

Also ich spiele im Fenstermodus auch mit 22Zoll, hab allerdings ne getunte 4890 welche ein gutes Stück schneller als ne 8800GTS ist.
Habe allerdings mit allen Einstellungen auf Max absolut keine Probleme, ich denke wenn du AA oder so etwas runterdrehst sollte es auch bei dir locker laufen.


----------



## ravenFlasH (1. August 2009)

Frage:

Auf welchen Einstellungen werde ich Aion spielen können?

Graka: 7950 GT Nvidia @512 MB
Prozessor : Amd 4600+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 Gig @DDR 2

Habe jetzt in letzter Zeit nicht aufgerüstet, da es für WoW, Fifa 09, Cod 5 und BF2 nicht nötig war...


----------



## Konov (1. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Auf welchen Einstellungen werde ich Aion spielen können?
> 
> ...



Alles Maximum, denke da braucht man nicht lange überlegen. ^^


----------



## Sin (1. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Alles Maximum, denke da braucht man nicht lange überlegen. ^^



Eventuell würd sich bei Aion, wie bei allen Mmorpgs 1-2 Extra GB Arbeitsspeicher lohnen.


----------



## _flo93_ (1. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> huhu ich hab eine frage und zwar wie sieht es aus Aion in fenstermodus zu zocken mit einer Geforce 8800 GTS und 2 22zoller ? hat da wer Erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> weil ich seit Donnerstag 2ten 22zoller habe und bei machen spiel ich in leider Deaktivieren muss da es schon arg die FPS runter zieht, in wow geht es noch in der alten welt und BC ohne Problem kann so gar neben bei Filme schauen es lauf noch alles flüssig!
> 
> ...



Ich spiele mit meiner 8600 gt im fenstermodus auf vollergrafik und habe keine probleme. müsste also machbar sein


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

Ich habe mal eine frage weis wer ob nach dem erscheinen von aion immer noch der NCsoft launcher benutzt wird oder kann man das so starten wie WoW und konsorten?


----------



## _flo93_ (1. August 2009)

Aion wird immer von NC-launcher aus starten. NC-Soft verwaltet alle Spiele über diesen Lauchner, ungefähr sowas wie das battlenet von Blizzard.


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Aion wird immer von NC-launcher aus starten. NC-Soft verwaltet alle Spiele über diesen Lauchner, ungefähr sowas wie das battlenet von Blizzard.


Ich glaube dann hat sich das spiel für mich erledigt da dieser komische launcher nicht funktioniert zumidest bei mir (was mal wieder typisch ist warum sollte ich auch nur einmal glück mit was haben) hab mich echt drauf gefreut .Naja wünsche euch allen viel spass beim zocken


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2009)

du lässt dir von so einem kleinen Hindernis das ganze Spiel verderben??

naaaaa


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> du lässt dir von so einem kleinen Hindernis das ganze Spiel verderben??
> 
> naaaaa


was soll ich den machen ich hab schon jeden vorshlag hatte ja nene thread darüber befolgt ausprobiert, und das ding startet einfach nicht 
und ich bin halt nicht so reich das ich mal eben 40 euro ausgeben kann und das spiel dann net funtzt .


----------



## Meilo1 (1. August 2009)

Virolac schrieb:


> was soll ich den machen ich hab schon jeden vorshlag hatte ja nene thread darüber befolgt ausprobiert, und das ding startet einfach nicht
> und ich bin halt nicht so reich das ich mal eben 40 euro ausgeben kann und das spiel dann net funtzt .



gibt mir deinen Beta Account wenn du net spielen willst :O


----------



## FxGa (2. August 2009)

Die Charactere darf man aber schon behalten wenn die Beta vorbei ist, oder?


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

FxGa schrieb:


> Die Charactere darf man aber schon behalten wenn die Beta vorbei ist, oder?



Türlich, dazu gibt es noch Geldgeschenke, 2 Gratis 50er deiner Wahl, und ein Überraschungsei.


----------



## Lorfeus (2. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Türlich, dazu gibt es noch Geldgeschenke, 2 Gratis 50er deiner Wahl, und ein Überraschungsei.


hey, du hast den höchsten PvP-Rang und die besten Flügel vergessen...
*ironie off*
Nur um das ein für allemal klarzustellen: Der momementane Plan sieht so aus das es sowohl nach der Closed Beta als auch nach der Open Beta einen Charracterwipe gibt, sprich das alle Charracter gelöscht werden.
Und um unsere Kommentare zurechtfertigen für alle die nicht so in der Materie drinn stecken. Charracterlöschungen nach Betas sind in der großen weiten MMORPG-Welt die Regel und ich erinner mich an kein Spiel bei dem man die Chars von der Beta zur Releasversion übernehmen konnte. Daher diese art von Reaktion von uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


ps: Um auch mal eine Frage einzubringen, hät ich eine an dich Sin: Ist dein Avatar Orihime aus Bleach? Nur so aus interesse halber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (2. August 2009)

Also ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es einen Char-Wipe geben wird!

Also soweit ich weiß gabs bei Runs of Magic einen reset da wurden
die Chars aus der Open Beta einfach übernommen!


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

Lorfeus schrieb:


> hey, du hast den höchsten PvP-Rang und die besten Flügel vergessen...
> *ironie off*
> Nur um das ein für allemal klarzustellen: Der momementane Plan sieht so aus das es sowohl nach der Closed Beta als auch nach der Open Beta einen Charracterwipe gibt, sprich das alle Charracter gelöscht werden.
> Und um unsere Kommentare zurechtfertigen für alle die nicht so in der Materie drinn stecken. Charracterlöschungen nach Betas sind in der großen weiten MMORPG-Welt die Regel und ich erinner mich an kein Spiel bei dem man die Chars von der Beta zur Releasversion übernehmen konnte. Daher diese art von Reaktion von uns
> ...



Ne, keine Ahnung welches Anime mädel das Darstellt, aber Orihime ist es nicht. Glaub wenn ich von der einen Ava machen würde, würde das Hauptaugenmerk auf die "unteren beiden Augen liegen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke eher dass demnächst ein Rukia Avatar und Signatur hinzukommt.


----------



## Meilo1 (2. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es einen Char-Wipe geben wird!
> 
> Also soweit ich weiß gabs bei Runs of Magic einen reset da wurden
> die Chars aus der Open Beta einfach übernommen!



und ich hoffe das es das nicht gibt da es sonst recht unfaire wäre, wenn andre spieler schon mit einem höheren lvl anfangen können


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> und ich hoffe das es das nicht gibt da es sonst recht unfaire wäre, wenn andre spieler schon mit einem höheren lvl anfangen können



Runes of Magic ist aber ein f2p Spiel, da konnte die Open Beta jeder spielen der wollte. Ich denke mal die OB von Aion wird limitiert sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Runes of Magic ist aber ein f2p Spiel, da konnte die Open Beta jeder spielen der wollte. Ich denke mal die OB von Aion wird limitiert sein.



Dann ist es verdammt nochmal auch keine Open Beta.


----------



## serius1607 (2. August 2009)

habe ma ne frage wird es eine open beta geben ?


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dann ist es verdammt nochmal auch keine Open Beta.



Geht, WAR hatte auch keine Open Beta und hatte dennoch ne Open Beta. Open Beta im dem Sinne, dass damals mit der OB die NDA gefallen ist, jedoch nicht jeder frei Zugang hatte zur OB.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2009)

Die NDA bestimmt aber nicht den Status der Beta, eine Open Beta ist eine Beta an der jeder teilnehmen kann. Eine limitierte "Open Beta" ist also nichts anderes als eine Closed Beta, bei WAR war der Ausdruck auch schon völlig falsch verwendet worden.


----------



## Duath (2. August 2009)

Ist schon richtig, an einer Open Beta kann jeder teilnehmen.

Die Charaktere werden trotzdem gelöscht, da das sonst den Frühstart ad absurdum führen würde.


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2009)

Naja heute wird der Begriff Open Beta vor allem von Spielern mit "kostenloser Testversion" verwechselt !

Und ist jawohl logisch, das Betachars gelöscht werden. Wäre ja noch schöner. Betaspieler haben durch ihren Wissensvorsprung genug Vorteile zum Spielstart.
Sie können sofort loslegen und wissen wie alles funktioniert. Ein Anfänger muss sich erst einmal einarbeiten.

Bestes Beispiel :

Meinen ersten Elyos Char hab ich in etwa 6Std durchs Startgebiet gebracht (Level 10), beim 2. hats dann nur noch 3std gedauert, weil ich direkt wusste wo alles zu finden ist.


----------



## Norjena (2. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja heute wird der Begriff Open Beta vor allem von Spielern mit "kostenloser Testversion" verwechselt !



Das ist doch bei Aion schon die Closed Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## PC-Flo (2. August 2009)

Mal was anderes

Durch Abyss-Punkte bekommt man neue Items/neue Ränge... Diese kann man sich im Abyss durch PvP bzw. PvE verdienen.
Ich nehme mal an durch das Töten von NPCs bzw. Spielern und durch das einnehmen von Festungen, Relikten usw.

Wie siehts mit den Instanzen (Raids) aus die sich ausserhalb des Abyss abspielen?
Droppen bei den Bossen die gleichen "Sets" wie die vom Abyss oder gibts exta Sets? (evtl. sogar wieder PvE und PvP Sets getrennt)
Droppen da überhaupt Sachen oder bekommt man auch wieder Abyss-Punkte mit denen man einkaufen gehen kann?


----------



## Norjena (2. August 2009)

Es gibt PvP items, PvE Items, und gecraftete Items.

PvP Rüstungen> - Schaden von Spielern
PvP Waffen> + Schaden an Spielern

PvE Rüstungen> - Schaden von Mobs
PvE Waffen> + Schaden an Mobs

Crafting>keine Ahnung

Was ich bisher so hörte scheinen die PvE Items von den Stats etwas besser zu sein, im PvP ist aber PvP Equip dennoch besser.


----------



## PC-Flo (2. August 2009)

alles klar dann wird es ja so wie gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (2. August 2009)

Virolac schrieb:


> was soll ich den machen ich hab schon jeden vorshlag hatte ja nene thread darüber befolgt ausprobiert, und das ding startet einfach nicht
> und ich bin halt nicht so reich das ich mal eben 40 euro ausgeben kann und das spiel dann net funtzt .



Blockt dein Anti-Viren-Programm vielleicht etwas?
Wenn ich Aion starten will kommt immer der Fehler, dass ich nich starten kann und die Reperatur-Funktion nutzen soll.
Hat alles nichts geholfen.
Danach habe ich herausgefunden, dass Gameguard mein Kaspersky nich abkann.
Jetzt muss ich immer vorher Kaspersky ausmachen aber dann startet alles wunderbar.


----------



## Duath (2. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> PvE Rüstungen> - Schaden von Mobs
> PvE Waffen> + Schaden an Mobs
> 
> Crafting>keine Ahnung
> ...


PvE-Rüstungen und Waffen haben kein spezielles Schadens-Attribut. Sie haben einfach höhere Stats, damit macht man automatisch an Mobs mehr Schaden als jemand mit PvP Waffen, und jemand mit PvP-Waffen macht trotz geringerer Stats an Spielern mehr Schaden.

Crafting-Items sind PvE-Items. Sie sind teuer in der Herstellung, aber die besten PvE-Items die es bisher gibt. Besser als jeder Drop.


----------



## Gen91 (2. August 2009)

Also sind gecraftet Items eher so ne Mischung, oder?
Mit denen kann man beides mittelgut machen, mit den speziellen PvP oder PvE-Items jedoch das worauf sie spezialisiert sind besser, das andere jedoch schlechter.


----------



## Duath (2. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Also sind gecraftet Items eher so ne Mischung, oder?
> Mit denen kann man beides mittelgut machen, mit den speziellen PvP oder PvE-Items jedoch das worauf sie spezialisiert sind besser, das andere jedoch schlechter.



Was ist an "Crafting-Items sind PvE-Items" nicht zu verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel Item aus Crafting:
http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=110600749

Beispiel Item aus PvE-Inhalten:
http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=110600794

Beispiel Item durch PvP-Belohnungen:
http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=110600759


----------



## Gen91 (2. August 2009)

Dein Link sind wohl falsch, bei der PvP Rüstung ist verringerter Schaden durch NPCs drauf, bei den beiden anderen nicht, also würde ich nicht sagen craftbare Items wären PvE Items, da diese eher den PvP Items ähneln.


----------



## Norjena (2. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Dein Link sind wohl falsch, bei der PvP Rüstung ist verringerter Schaden durch NPCs drauf, bei den beiden anderen nicht, also würde ich nicht sagen craftbare Items wären PvE Items, da diese eher den PvP Items ähneln.



Beim PvP Item steht: Suffers 5% less damage when you are attacked by a PC.

PC=Player Charakter


----------



## Gen91 (2. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Beim PvP Item steht: Suffers 5% less damage when you are attacked by a PC.
> 
> PC=Player Charakter



Hmm na ok, PC war für mich ein Computergegner, dann ist es natürlich richtig^^.


----------



## Duath (2. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hmm na ok, PC war für mich ein Computergegner, dann ist es natürlich richtig^^.


Und was heißt dann für dich NPC? Kein Computergegner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC = Player Character (Spieler)
NPC = Non Player Character (kein Spieler)


----------



## The Future (2. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Und was heißt dann für dich NPC? Kein Computergegner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei ihm heisst npc dann wohl none computer player  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (2. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> bei ihm heisst npc dann wohl none computer player
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein tut es nicht, aber ich finde Player Chracter zu viel, Character reicht völlig aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, war lange zeit Aion abstinent und bin jetzt (Wenn auch zu spät) wieder zum Beta-WE eingestiegen.

Da ich den Krieger sowie den Kantor an den nagel gehängt habe drängt sich mir jetzt die Frage auf: Wie ist die Entdeckungsrate vom Stealth beim Scout?
Verbessert es sich mit dem Level und kann man per Item etc nachhelfen?


----------



## pbast6 (2. August 2009)

Es gibt soweit ich weiß mehrere ausbau Stufen bei nem Assa! Der Syout verschwindet langsam und ist zwischen 30 und 50 Sekunden unsichbar wie sehr weiß ich selber leider net da ich nen Ranger Spiel der vor allem im pvp den skill benutzt^^


----------



## Sithrael (2. August 2009)

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das sich der scout von lvl 8- lvl 15 extrem scheiße spielt.
würde dir ja zu einer anderen kalsse raten aber okay ^^

weshalb ahst du den krieger an den nagel gehangen? so schlecht? o.0


----------



## Tuskorr (3. August 2009)

Also kann dir nur zu dem Assa raten.
Habe ihn selber auf lvl 16 gezockt und es macht einfach Spaß ihn zu spielen.

Generell wäre noch zu sagen, dass er sich etwas schwerer spielen lässt als manche andere klassen.
Bei 2 Gegnern, ist man in 90% der Fälle tot, falls man nicht abhaut.

Bis auf das obrige, lässt er sich gut spielen.


----------



## Renegade123 (3. August 2009)

Ich finde den Scout schön zu leveln. Zur Entdeckungsrate kann ich nur sagen: Im PvE wird man nie entdeckt, auch wenn man 1 m neben dem Mob steht - also keine Sorge. Im PvP durfte ich es noch nicht testen.
Am Anfang ist der Scout, später Ranger/Assasine schwer zu leveln. Aber später werden es super Klassen. Lass dich nicht abschrecken!


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das sich der scout von lvl 8- lvl 15 extrem scheiße spielt.
> würde dir ja zu einer anderen kalsse raten aber okay ^^
> 
> weshalb ahst du den krieger an den nagel gehangen? so schlecht? o.0



7 Level lang ist er deiner Meinung nach Scheisse und deswegen soll ich ihn lassen? 
Die Wahl der Klasse mache ich vom Spaß abhängig, nicht wie schnell er levelt oder wieviel DMG er macht.


Ich überkeg auch statt Assa Ranger zu spielen, hatte noch nie einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryxx (3. August 2009)

Habe eine Frage:

Ich habe momentan das dumme Problem (wie ich es finde), dass ich beim Fliegen nur mit R und F hoch-, bzw. runterfliegen kann.

Mir persönlich wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich im Flug nur mit den Maustasten die Richtung bestime. Nur irgendwie haut das nicht so ganz hin, bei einem Kumpel jedoch schon.

Wir wissen beide nicht, woran das liegen könnte, bzw. ob ich was in den game Options übersehen habe.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Renegade123 (3. August 2009)

Du kannst doch rechtsklick gedrückt halt und dann nach oben "schauen". Damit fliegt der Char dann auch nach oben.(Wenn du weiterhin W gedrückt hälst)


----------



## Bryxx (3. August 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch rechtsklick gedrückt halt und dann nach oben "schauen". Damit fliegt der Char dann auch nach oben.(Wenn du weiterhin W gedrückt hälst)



Genau das will ich ja erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut er aber nicht. Kann außer mit R und F die Höhe nicht beeinflussen. Geht garnix.


----------



## Sithrael (3. August 2009)

ne, spass geht vor!
nur für mich sollte ne kalsse möglichst in jedem bereich spass machen und nachdem ich anfänglich so positiv überrascht vom ranger war, fand ich es danach umso entäuschender ...


----------



## Renegade123 (3. August 2009)

Ab welchen lvl warst du enttäuscht?


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> ne, spass geht vor!
> nur für mich sollte ne kalsse möglichst in jedem bereich spass machen und nachdem ich anfänglich so positiv überrascht vom ranger war, fand ich es danach umso entäuschender ...



Und nu spielst Sorc und wirst mit 50 von Ranger und Assa geonhittet bevor du auf die Idee kommst zu zaubern?

Die 5-maxiemal 15Lvl in denen eine Klasse schlechter zu lvln ist sollte keineswegs entscheiden für deren Wahl sein...du Levelst vieleicht 4 Wochen, aber spielst später 4 Jahre....


----------



## Renegade123 (3. August 2009)

Nagut, das stimmt auch nicht. Sorceress werde nicht geonehittet, ansonsten musst du mir das jetzt mit einem Video beweisen!

PS: Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wie läuft das mit der Namensvorregistration ab?


----------



## Sithrael (3. August 2009)

sowas gibts? o0


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

Also ich werde definitiv einen Ranger jetzt spielen. (Elyos? Asmo? Bananenkuchen?)


Das ein Sorc von nem Assa/Ranger halte ich bei ausgewogenem Equip für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn sie so einen Burst fahren könnten, auch wenn nur einmal alle X Minuten, wären sie doch total unbalancend.


----------



## Tuskorr (3. August 2009)

Bryxx schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe momentan das dumme Problem (wie ich es finde), dass ich beim Fliegen nur mit R und F hoch-, bzw. runterfliegen kann.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche Prob hatte ich gestern auch.
Vorgestern konnte ich ganz normal fliegen mit rechte maustaste gedrückt und dann w.
Aber als ich mich dann ausgeloggt hatte und gestern wieder reingegangen bin, konnte ich mit der rechten maustaste nur noch nach links und rechts drehen, nicht nach oben und unten fliegen.

Hab mich dann ausgeloggt, heute wieder rein und ging auf einmal wieder.

Kennt einer ne Lösung zu dem Problem?


----------



## Sithrael (3. August 2009)

muss mich nur noch entscheiden ob ich zuerst den gladi oder zuerst den zauberer anfange ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Was bedeutet dieses Leuchten vom Char? o_O


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dieses Leuchten vom Char? o_O



Inwiefern? Würde so ohne Details einfach mal raten das es ein passiver Buff ist der ab und zu leuchtet?


----------



## Sin (3. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dieses Leuchten vom Char? o_O



Er brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

Hab in einem Video gesehn wie aus der Richtung eines Rangers ein brennender Phönix geflogen kam, bitte sagt das ist ein Skill^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Ah, glaube das Leuchten zeigt den Rang der DP an. :O


----------



## Gen91 (3. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ah, glaube das Leuchten zeigt den Rang der DP an. :O



Das könnte stimmen, habe mich gestern auch gewundert, entweder "brannte" ich, mein Freund, wir beide oder keiner^^.


----------



## Duath (3. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab in einem Video gesehn wie aus der Richtung eines Rangers ein brennender Phönix geflogen kam, bitte sagt das ist ein Skill^^


Das ist ein Skill.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Das ist ein Skill.




*cheers*

Sieht so geil aus!


----------



## Kaldreth (3. August 2009)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage! Entschuldigt, wenn die Frage schon gestellt wurde hab den Thread zwar verfolgt aber vielleicht ist mir doch was durch die Lappen gegangen!

Also ich kann in die chatchanels wie "Region" und "LFG" nichts reinschreiben, da kommt immer eine Meldung "you cannot par... with this chanel" oder so ähnlich! Sind die deaktiviert oder mach ich was falsch!?


----------



## Sin (3. August 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal eine Frage! Entschuldigt, wenn die Frage schon gestellt wurde hab den Thread zwar verfolgt aber vielleicht ist mir doch was durch die Lappen gegangen!
> 
> Also ich kann in die chatchanels wie "Region" und "LFG" nichts reinschreiben, da kommt immer eine Meldung "you cannot par... with this chanel" oder so ähnlich! Sind die deaktiviert oder mach ich was falsch!?



Die Globalen Chats sind während der CB ausgeschaltet, du kannst also nur Whispern, schreihen und per /say kommunizieren.


----------



## _flo93_ (3. August 2009)

hi

wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, auf der mini map zu zoomen und sich dort verfügbare quests anzeigen zu lassen??


----------



## Sin (3. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, auf der mini map zu zoomen und sich dort verfügbare quests anzeigen zu lassen??



Die Minimap direkt kannst du nicht zoomen, aber drück im Spiel mal die Taste "n"


----------



## bLuu (3. August 2009)

Ich find ja das diese transparente Map (Taste N) eines der coolsten Features ist.
Benutz ich zwar selten, aber trotzdem sehr hilfreich beim Questen...


----------



## _flo93_ (3. August 2009)

danke für den tipp mit der transparenten map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dass er verfügbare quests anzeigt geht nicht, oder?


----------



## Geige (3. August 2009)

Wenn du mit verfügbare Quests aktive quests meinst, und du nicht
weißt wo du hinlaufen musst, einfach "Locat" drücken!

Transparente map ist cool, ist aber nicht so sinnvoll wie es zb in Diablo 2 war!


----------



## _flo93_ (3. August 2009)

nein, ich meine quest, die ich annehmen kann. ich überseh meistens quests, wo der questgeber irgendwo in nem haus steht, weil ich den blauen pfeil nich seh.. (ja, ich bin bissl blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). ähnlich wie in WoW die Ausrufezeichen auf der minimap...


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

Ich hab mich mit der n-map gleich in D2 Zeiten zurückgesetzt gefühlt  ;D
quests anzeigen geht da net


----------



## Geige (3. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> quests anzeigen geht da net



in D2 oder Aion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein schon klar nein in Aion geht das (noch?) nicht und
um gleichmal vorzubeugen: Bei WoW ging das lange Zeit
auch nicht!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

ich würds mir auch ehrlich ganich wünschen.
n bisschen umkucken, vorallem bei so ner schönen Umgebung is doch nich zuviel verlangt.
obwohl ich selbst die blauen Pfeile übersehen hab^^  ( das lag aber an den Betatestermassen  xD )


----------



## Geige (3. August 2009)

Hm es wäre eine Komfortfunktion, welche allerdings nicht
unbedingt sein muss, wenn sie nur diese undeutlichen zeichen ein bisschen umgestalten =S


----------



## PC-Flo (3. August 2009)

ähm suche ein paar Aion Videos (am besten mit Patch 1.5) die Teile von Spiel zeigen (Gametests).

super währe auch, wenn es nicht nur die ersten 10 Level sind, sondern so mit 20-25 

könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? (Die von Roman und vom Stevinho kenn ich bereits)


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

is denn 1.5 (1.3) schon draußen ?

youtube? suchen? www.gidf.de?


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ähm suche ein paar Aion Videos (am besten mit Patch 1.5) die Teile von Spiel zeigen (Gametests).
> 
> super währe auch, wenn es nicht nur die ersten 10 Level sind, sondern so mit 20-25
> 
> könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? (Die von Roman und vom Stevinho kenn ich bereits)



"1.5" is nur bei den asiaten drausen da wirst höchstens 50er sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (3. August 2009)

naa dann eben mit dem aktuellem Patch in Youtube findet man da meistens Videos von Asiaten... mir währe ein Deutscher recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch eine Frage

Der Gladiator kämpft doch auch mit Mana... in vielen Videos verlieren die aber fast kein Mana beim kämpfen?! 
Heißt das die kämpfen ununterbrochen bis sie umfallen oder müssen die zusätzlich auf was anderes achten?


----------



## Tuskorr (3. August 2009)

Also ich kenne mich net mit kriegern aus, spiele selber nen assa, aber MP verlierste eig, net bis auf ein paar aktive fähigkeiten, wo du z.B 20% schneller angreifst, dafür aber auch immer weiter MP verlierst.

Denke beim Krieger ist es genauso, es kommt halt darauf an wie du deine CD'S einsetzt, viele haben ne lange abklingzeit.

Ergo: Beim Krieger kommt'S net auf die MP Zahl an, sondern wie du sinvoll deine Fähigkeiten einsetzt


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> naa dann eben mit dem aktuellem Patch in Youtube findet man da meistens Videos von Asiaten... mir währe ein Deutscher recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beta server ist nunmal nur die Urrelease version von Aion quasi 1.0 vllt kommt 1.5 in der Openbeta aber die wird net lange dauern daher wirst net viel von deinem angestrebten Level bereich sehen mit dem neusten Patch
ansonsten sind die Deutschen Videos aber auch net so schwer zu finden bei Youtube.

Die meisten Meele attacken kosten kein Mana das kosten vorallem Aktive Fähigkeiten Stigmas etc


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. August 2009)

hat sich erledig habe vergessen auf erstellen zu klicken^^ BETA ich komme 

WoW macht AION Fun^^ freue mich schon auf der nexten Beta Event und auf die Vollversion^^ bleiben eigendlich die Chars erhalten nach dem Event ????


----------



## HobbySoldat (3. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> bleiben eigendlich die Chars erhalten nach dem Event ????



Die Charaktere bleiben während den Events erhalten. Beim Release geht es aber dann noch einmal ganz von vorne los.


----------



## Ferethor (3. August 2009)

Kurze Frage: Welchen Rüstungstyp tragen Assassinen? Leder? Wie verhält er sich im Solospiel? Ich hab zwar die ersten 9 lvl gemacht, aber das war noch vor der Entscheidung der Klassen. Ich sehe ziemlich oft, dass Ein Assa gegen einen Mob fast die Hälfte seiner HP verliert. Ein bisschen viel.


----------



## Norjena (4. August 2009)

1. Leder
2. Anfangs ist der Scout schwer zu lvln, aber manch andere Klassen sind auch nicht soo viel besser, Heiltränke helfen, kosten nicht viel und erleichtern es ungemein, mit zunnehmenden Lvl wird es auch besser.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Hab meinen Scout auf Level 6 gezockt und hatte keine Probleme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mir ist aufgefallen das alle Klassen sehr eintönig sind bis Level 10 :O


----------



## pbast6 (4. August 2009)

Ja und? 
Direckt alle 30 Skills haben und jeden Mob instant umhauen^^
So ein MM0 braucht auch eine Lehrnkurve sonst sind MMO Einsteiger direckt überfordert, muss ja net gleich so einfach wie in WoW sein aber es muss jeder schaffen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Direckt alle 30 Skills haben und jeden Mob instant umhauen^^
> So ein MM0 braucht auch eine Lehrnkurve sonst sind MMO Einsteiger direckt überfordert, muss ja net gleich so einfach wie in WoW sein aber es muss jeder schaffen können
> 
> ...




Nö, aber als Gladi bis Level 7 zwei (2!!) auszukommen, ja ne ist klar


----------



## Jelly (4. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nö, aber als Gladi bis Level 7 zwei (2!!) auszukommen, ja ne ist klar



Tjo dafür hatn ranger ab level 10 ne weile ersmal nur 2 Range attacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. August 2009)

Davon abgesehen das man bis lvl 10 nichtma Gladi ist^^


----------



## Renegade123 (4. August 2009)

Frage:
Welche Berufe sind gut geeignet zum Start von Aion für einen Ranger?
Ich weiß bis jetzt, dass Rüstungsschmied und Waffenschmied entfallen. Bleiben noch übrig:
- Handwerker:
     Pro: Man kann Bögen für sich selbst herstellen, Ringe, Ohrringe, Ketten und Kopfschmuck
     Con: Die Ressourcen wie Holz sind etwas zarghaft verteilt, kann das sein? Und erst ab Sammlerlvl 35 abbaubar.
- Alchemist:
     Pro: Tränke für sich selbst brauen, früh Ressourcen zum Verarbeiten
     Con: Viele Items sind eher für Caster gedacht
- Koch:
     Pro: Einfach Buffessen haben
       ->Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ist Koch ein Beruf den man wirklich auf Max brauch? Immerhin darf man nur einen Beruf über 375 bringen. 
           Und wenn ja, ist man sicher einer der Wenigen die Kochen maxen, aber lohnt das? Hat vll wer Infos zu besonderen Bufffood?
           Oder ist Kochen eher ein "Nebenberuf" à la WoW ?
- Lederverarbeitung/Schneiderverarbeitung:
     Pro: Klamotten für sich selbst herstellen und früh schon Ressourcen zum Verarbeiten
       -> Ist die Waffe des Rangers nicht Vorrangig der Kleidung? Oder sollte man den normalen Damage des Bows eher vernachlässigen und versuchen
            alles in Crit zu stecken? ( Immerhin ist er die einzige Rangeklasse die critten kann!)


Zum Abschluss noch eine weitere Frage abwegig der Berufe:
Ist es sinnvoll alle Manasteine mit Crit vollzupumpen? Oder lohnt sich anderes? Sollte man für's PvP z.B. Evasion vorziehen? Sollte man überhaupt seine Equip unterschiedlich ausrichten? Wenn ja, wie würdet ihr das Anstellen?


Ich danke schonmal, das sich jemmand erbahrmt all die Fragen zu beantworten - hoffentlich -

Gruß René


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Die Frage kann ich jetzt nicht beantworten (Bin kein Fan von Berufen, kauf mir das Zeug lieber), aber jetzt, nur Ranger können critten von den Rangeklassen? Wieso denn das?


@Sanji2k3

Krieger meint ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (4. August 2009)

Ranger-Beruf würde ich zum Start sogar direkt 2 auswählen, Sewing und Handicrafting, beide sind am sinnvollsten für den Ranger. Später kannst du dich ja dann imernoch entscheiden, welchen du meistern magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Manastones. Stecke Crit-Manastones bis zum Softcap in deine Ausrüstung, der Softcap liegt bei 440 Crit. Bis dahin bekommst du für 10 Punkte 1% Crit, danach für 20 Punkte 1%. Stecke dann einfach +Attack rein, da der Ranger recht selten in einer PvP-Gruppe des Ziel Nummer 1 sein wird. Im Solo-PvP würde ich zu Anfang eher HP nach dem Crit-Cap sockeln. Oder später halt die Magic-Resist-Steine gegen die Casterklassen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. August 2009)

Keine Panik das ist Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede Klasse kann mit ihren jeweiligen attacken critten....nur die eine ist eben mehr drauf angewiesen als die andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispielsweise wird ein assassine komplett ohne crit relativ alt ausschauen wohingegen ein templar wenn er nur als tank fungierne möchte komplett auf crit verzichtne könnte...


----------



## pbast6 (4. August 2009)

Ranger ist die einzige Rangeklasse die Critten kann. Das heißt Sorcerer und Summorer können es nich das ist damit gemeint ! Die machen immer Bäm und Ranger können Bum Bäm machen^^


----------



## Madir (4. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ranger-Beruf würde ich zum Start sogar direkt 2 auswählen, Sewing und Handicrafting, beide sind am sinnvollsten für den Ranger. Später kannst du dich ja dann imernoch entscheiden, welchen du meistern magst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer craften nur machen will um primär sich selbst mit Ausrüstung zu versorgen sollte es recht schnell vergessen, Ausnahme Tränke und Food. Craften ist Teuer und Zeitaufwendig und 2 Berufe auf dem Level zu halten so das man sich selbst mit Ausrüstung versorgen kann macht imho wenig Sinn.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Keine Panik das ist Blödsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KEINE PANIK! DEN DAS IST BLÖDSINN!

Bei den Rangeklassen können ausschließlich Ranger critten.

PS: Die Antworten gehen schon wieder total an den Fragen vorbei und enden in Fragen / Themen die hier schon 30x drinne standen. ( z.B. Critten der Rangeklasse - 2 Seiten vorher) Ich wende mich wohl damit an Aion Welten.

PPS: Danke DerDekea das mit dem Cap wusste ich nicht *jetztinshirnbrenn*


----------



## Peter Pansen (4. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Wer craften nur machen will um primär sich selbst mit Ausrüstung zu versorgen sollte es recht schnell vergessen, Ausnahme Tränke und Food. Craften ist Teuer und Zeitaufwendig und 2 Berufe auf dem Level zu halten so das man sich selbst mit Ausrüstung versorgen kann macht imho wenig Sinn.



Ich denke, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, solltest du jeden selbst entscheiden lassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar ist Craften zeitaufwendig und teuer, aber nicht jeder hat Lust, sich erst mit Level 50 mit dem Crafting auseinanderzusetzen und dann 2 Tage dazustehen, nur um von 0 auf 399 bzw. 449 seine gewünschten Berufe mit 10000 Craft Requests zu pushen.

Und der Fragende klang so, als würde er sich schon gern selbst seine Ausrüstung herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Duath (4. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Wer craften nur machen will um primär sich selbst mit Ausrüstung zu versorgen sollte es recht schnell vergessen, Ausnahme Tränke und Food. Craften ist Teuer und Zeitaufwendig und 2 Berufe auf dem Level zu halten so das man sich selbst mit Ausrüstung versorgen kann macht imho wenig Sinn.


Abgesehen davon, dass die Crafting-Items die zur Zeit besten PvE-Items sind, kann man damit nicht nur sich sondern jeden anderen auch damit versorgen (bzw. seine Geldbörse).
Es lohnt sich allerdings nur einen Beruf neben Alchemie und Kochen zu nehmen. Denn aus Alchemie und Kochen kann man auch ohne es zu maximieren einen Nutzen ziehen, herstellende berufe wie Handicrafting und Sewing aber sind ziemlich nutzlos wenn man sie nicht maximiert.


----------



## Virusmaster (4. August 2009)

Also ich hätte da sogar eine Frage.

Künftig möchte ich Aion spielen und habe mich erstmal schlau gemacht über die Systemanforderungen. Mein Laptop ist bei allem gut vertreten, nur weiß ich leider nicht ob meine Grafikkarte das Spiel gut wiedergeben kann.

Ich habe eine NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT!

Könnte mir einer sagen, ob diese Grafikkarte für Aion ausreicht?


----------



## Renegade123 (4. August 2009)

Für alle die es wissen wollen: Für das Meistern gibt es Titel für den jeweiligen Beruf. Hier ein Auszug aus Aion-Welten:
Elyos:
Alchemie: Alchemy Expert: +44 Maximum HP, +2% Atk Speed, +4 Wind Defense
Kochen: Cooking Expert: +1 Physical Att, +8 Magic Boost
Rüstungsschmied: Expert Armorsmith: +8 Magic Boost
Waffenschmied: Expert Weaponsmith: +11 Magic Boost, +3 Magical Accuracy, +4 Fire Defense
Handwerkskunst: Handicrafting Expert: Flight Time +2
Weben: Sewing Expert: Maximum HP +52, Flight Time +3, Flight Speed +3%, Speed +6%

Asmodier:
Alchemie: Alchemy Expert: +36 Maximum MP, +2 Magical Accuracy, +3 Magical Res
Kochen: Cooking Expert: +36 Maximum HP, +36 Maximum MP, +5% Speed
Rüstungsschmied: Expert Armorsmith: +36 Maximum HP, +4 Physical Def, +8 Block
Waffenschmied: Expert Weaponsmith: +3 Physical Critical Hit, +1 Physical Att, +8 Parry
Handwerkskunst: +8 Accuracy, +3 Evasion, +2% Atk Speed
Weben: Sewing Expert: +8 Magic Boost, +2% Flight Speed, +2 Agility

@Duath: Damit sieht man ja, das man Alchemie / Kochen doch nicht nur als Nebenberuf betreiben kann. Ich glaube gerade das Kochen wird wohl von vielen unterschätzt ( was auch die Umfrage bei Aion-Welten zeigt. Der Beruf mit den wenigsten Stimmen).


----------



## Renegade123 (4. August 2009)

In welcher Version? Es gibt 3... SLI mit 2 GB GDDR3 Ram , 1GB  Ram und 512.


----------



## Madir (4. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ich denke, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, solltest du jeden selbst entscheiden lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich halte Empfehlungen wie "vom start weg 2 berufe leveln" für irreführend bzw. sogar für einen schlechten Rat. Man kann nur einen Mastern und der 2te bleibt bei 399 hängen sprich du kannst maximal grüne Level 48 Items damit herstellen. 
Die hohen Skill Kosten und den hohen Zeitaufwand sollte man auch nicht unterschlagen, man muss ja nicht nur craften skillen sondern auch 2 Harvestskills, nebenbei noch Kinah Farmen um das zu finanzieren etc. Um dir mit Handycrafting mit Level 14 den Bogen als Ranger zu bauen kannst du fast soviel Zeit einplanen wie du gebraucht hast um auf Level 14 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du jetzt das gleiche noch mit Rüstung machen willst ...

Wenn man einen Beruf sucht um damit Geld zu machen sind das andere Voraussetzungen und Ziele und dann ist die Entscheidung auch ehr unabhängig von der Klasse.

Ein anderer Grund für die Berufwahl können auch die Titel sein und dann macht es auch nicht unbedingt sinn vom Start weg den Craft Skill zu Leveln, da man den Titel eh erst später bekommen kann.


----------



## Duath (4. August 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> @Duath: Damit sieht man ja, das man Alchemie / Kochen doch nicht nur als Nebenberuf betreiben kann. Ich glaube gerade das Kochen wird wohl von vielen unterschätzt ( was auch die Umfrage bei Aion-Welten zeigt. Der Beruf mit den wenigsten Stimmen).



Der Beruf wird nicht unterschätzt. Aber wenn du Kochen meisterst, dann bringt dir Handicrafting oder Sewing im Endgame absolut gar nichts. Umgekehrt ist es so, wenn du Handicrafting oder Sewing meisterst, bringt dir Kochen und Alchemie trotzdem noch was, denn Bufffood und Tränke kann man auch in schwächeren Versionen gebrauchen, Items aber nicht.


----------



## Ayaril (4. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Man kann nur einen Mastern und der 2te bleibt bei 399 hängen sprich du kannst maximal grüne Level 48 Items damit herstellen.



Ab Patch 1.5 kann man 2 Berufe mastern. Heißt quasi, dass man direkt ab Release 2 Berufe mastern kann. 
Und da ist für einen Ranger Handicrafting und Sewing gar nicht dumm.
Die Kosten sollte man sicherlich nicht scheuen, aber wer gutes Equip will, sollte auch bereit sein, was dafür zu tun, denke ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und umso besser, wenn es mehr so Leute gibt, die denken, dass sie keinen Beruf brauchen, weils Zeitverschwendung ist, wird man wenigstens mehr Abnehmer für die teuren Waren finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde auch probieren direkt 2 Berufe zu starten, denke ich. Hätte das vielleicht zunächst auch nicht getan, wenn man eh nur einen Beruf mastern kann, aber bei zweien lohnt es sich, auch 2 zu mastern. ^^ Denke, wenn ich mich für den Kantor entscheide, dann wird es auch Handicrafting und Armorsmith.


----------



## Sithrael (4. August 2009)

und für leute die es gerne auf dutsch haben heist "Handicrafting" und "Sewing" was? 
bin zu faul zum nachschlagen ^^


----------



## Ciclon (4. August 2009)

Handicrafting= Handwerkskunst
Sewing = Weben
^^


----------



## Madir (4. August 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Ab Patch 1.5 kann man 2 Berufe mastern. Heißt quasi, dass man direkt ab Release 2 Berufe mastern kann.



Das hatte ich bisher übersehen, danke.


----------



## Gastoman (4. August 2009)

Also, dass nur ein Ranger als "Range-Dmg-Dealer" critten kann ist mir neu. Bisher konnte selbst mein Kleriker critten. Sowohl im Nahkampf mim Kolben als auch mit Casts habe ich, wenn auch nicht allzuoft, kritische Treffer gehabt. Oder vesteh ich da beim Ranger unter "Critten" was falsch?


----------



## Norjena (4. August 2009)

Gastoman schrieb:


> Also, dass nur ein Ranger als "Range-Dmg-Dealer" critten kann ist mir neu. Bisher konnte selbst mein Kleriker critten. Sowohl im Nahkampf mim Kolben als auch mit Casts habe ich, wenn auch nicht allzuoft, kritische Treffer gehabt. Oder vesteh ich da beim Ranger unter "Critten" was falsch?



Also Sorc und Spiritmaster können mit Zaubern nicht critten, außer beim Angriff mit der Waffe (welche aber nix nutzt). Glaube kaum das der Kleriker, welcher teilweiße ähnliches Grundschaden wie die Sorc hat eine Ausnahme bildet, könnte der critten würde er nähmlich mehr Schaden machen.

Crits werden immer "Critical Hit" angezeigt, bei meinen bisherigen 19Lvl als Sorc habe ich das kein einziges Mal gesehen, und die Zahlen sind ebenfalls konstant.


----------



## Ayaril (5. August 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. habe das auch getestet und man kann einfach nicht criten als Sorc oder SM, außer halt, man benutzt die Autoattack mit Orb oder Buch. 
Und ich geh mal davon aus, weiß es aber nicht mit 100%iger Sicher heit, dass der Cleric, dass dann auch nicht kann. ^^


----------



## Jelly (5. August 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. habe das auch getestet und man kann einfach nicht criten als Sorc oder SM, außer halt, man benutzt die Autoattack mit Orb oder Buch.
> Und ich geh mal davon aus, weiß es aber nicht mit 100%iger Sicher heit, dass der Cleric, dass dann auch nicht kann. ^^



Gibt keine Rangeklasse die außer dem Ranger kritten kann , mal vom autoattack abgesehen bzw beim Cleric meele attacks


----------



## Duath (5. August 2009)

Gastoman schrieb:


> Also, dass nur ein Ranger als "Range-Dmg-Dealer" critten kann ist mir neu. Bisher konnte selbst mein Kleriker critten. Sowohl im Nahkampf mim Kolben als auch mit Casts habe ich, wenn auch nicht allzuoft, kritische Treffer gehabt. Oder vesteh ich da beim Ranger unter "Critten" was falsch?


Der Kleriker kann mit seinen Zaubern definitiv keine kritische Treffer erzielen.


----------



## Renegade123 (5. August 2009)

Da musst du dich verschaut haben Gastoman. Wie mein Vorredner sagt, ist es definitiv nicht möglich mit einem Zauber kritisch zu Treffen - abgesehen vom Autoattack.


----------



## Havamal (5. August 2009)

1. Wie siehts mit dem Lade Bildschirm und den Maps aus, wenn mich was an War entäuscht hat war es das lineare Design der Maps,viele unsichtbare Mauern, und die zerstückelte Welt!

2.Wie spielt sich das PVP? Was kann man alles machen?

3. wird das Kampsystem auch so schnell langweillig wie das von WOW? Zumindest standard Mobs grinden war übelst lahm in WOW

Könnte jemand ein Video ins Netz stellen wie so ein Zonen Übergang aussieht, ist mir wirklich wichtig um zu sehen ob es für mich den Spielfluss erheblich unterbrechen würde!


----------



## Gen91 (6. August 2009)

Wir glücklichen Besitzer der Pre-Order dürfen ja schon am 20.9. anfangen zu spielen.
Weiß jemand, ob es an diesem Tag auch um 00.01 startet, oder zu einer späteren Uhrzeit?


----------



## Sin (6. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Wir glücklichen Besitzer der Pre-Order dürfen ja schon am 20.9. anfangen zu spielen.
> Weiß jemand, ob es an diesem Tag auch um 00.01 startet, oder zu einer späteren Uhrzeit?



Denke eher mal so gegen Nachmittag/Abend.


----------



## Madir (6. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> 1. Wie siehts mit dem Lade Bildschirm und den Maps aus, wenn mich was an War entäuscht hat war es das lineare Design der Maps,viele unsichtbare Mauern, und die zerstückelte Welt!
> 
> 2.Wie spielt sich das PVP? Was kann man alles machen?
> 
> ...



Es gibt Ladebildschirme zwischen den Zonen, einige Maps sind recht Linear andere sind völlig offen. 

PvP spielt sich mit jeder Klasse etwas anders und jede Klasse hat andere Möglichkeiten, schau dir einfach Skillisten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1000 mal das gleiche tun wird immer irgendwann langweilig egal wie das Kampfsystem aussieht.


----------



## Healor (6. August 2009)

Ist ein Hexer hier der mich schnell zum 25.09.09 porten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (6. August 2009)

Wann war noch gleich Release?


----------



## Healor (6. August 2009)

Siehe eins weiter oben


----------



## criatura (6. August 2009)

Hallihallo!

Gestern bin ich über die NCSoft-Seite in Besitz von Aion gekommen. Auf dieser wird auch in meinem NCSoft-Account mit allen dazugehörigen Spielen, incl. Aion aufgelistet - das Passwort ist auch gewissenhaft erstellt worden.
Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt: Ich habe in meinem Email-Postfach noch eine weitere Mail von NCSoft mit einer sog. "Account-ID", die sich sowohl vom Seriennummerncode als auch von meinem Aion-Accountnamen unterscheidet, die ich allerdings nirgends aktivieren musste o.ä.
Da ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt habe, man könne auch außerhalb der Beta-Events zumindest die Charaktererstellung ausprobieren, bin ich nun etwas verunsichert, ob ich im Login-Fenster auch die richtigen Daten eingebe...jedenfalls bekomme ich momentan eine Fehlermeldung die da lautet: "We are sorry but this account does not currently has access to Aion".
Bedeutet dies nun:
a) Es ist völlig normal, dass ich momentan rein garnicht einloggen kann - nichtmal in ein Charaktererstellungsmenü
b) Ich habe mich im Account/ID/Key-Durcheinander verloren?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe vorab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (6. August 2009)

Die Meldung "We are sorry but..." ist normal, da die Accounts aßerhalb der Beta Wochenenden deaktiviert sind. Beim nächsten Beta WE solltest du dann allerdings spielen können. Wann das ist... siehe Stickys.


----------



## Gastoman (6. August 2009)

Ja habs jetzt auch gesehn, dass Caster nicht critten. In dem Video sieht man klasse PVP Matches mit den Dmg-Angaben. 
Da bemerkte ich, dass das Wort "Crit" fällt, sobald einer ausgeführt wird. Bei mir Waren die Zahlen je nach Zoom zu meinem Charakter größer oder kleiner, was mich irritiert hat und mich in dem Glauben lies, somit einen Crit ausgeführt zu haben. So kenne ich das von andren MMOs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH3ix3EHi5c

Ranger und Nahkämpfer können bisher nur critten. Habe bisher keine Nahkämpfer oder nen Ranger höher als lvl 5 angetestet. War mir also nich klar, dass da ein Wort mit der DMG-Zahl fällt.


----------



## PC-Flo (7. August 2009)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob man meine Frage überhaupt schon beantworten kann... aber ich probiers mal vieleicht wisst ihr schon etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind in Aion die Charaktere einzigartig oder haben alle wieder die gleiche Ausrüstung, Flügel, Berufe, Fähigkeiten, Wappenröcke usw... kA was es in Aion alles geben wird!

Da es um das Endgame geht (50) glaube ich kann mir bis jetzt noch keiner helfen, aber gibts irgendetwas, was man sich wirklich sehr schwehr verdienen muss (was nicht jeder hat...) evtl. auch extrem seltene Stigma durch die man dann eine Attacke bekommt die begehrt ist, aber eben selten...

Gibts was zu sammeln wie Mounts oder so?

Werden die Rüstugen im Endgame schwer zu bekommen sein oder haben die auch sofort wieder alle (hoffe mal man muss sich für jedes Item den A***h aufreissen, damit sie was besonderes bleiben!)

Es währe mir sehr wichtig, dass man in Aion seinen Charakter einzigartig machen kann. Man sollte etwas machen können, auf das man stolz sein kann!

Ein Beispiel auf WoW bezogen (sry aber ist das einzigste MMO das ich gezockt habe und das über 4 Jahre)

Der Winterspring-Tieger 
Der Zul Gurup Tieger
Der Bär aus Zul Aman
Ein Netherschwingendrachen
Die Legenderen Waffen Donnerzorn/Sulferon oder die Baldes von Illidan
Seltene Wappenröcke

Ja sowas hat nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2009)

In Aion hast du eine ganze Menge an Einstellungen in der Charakter Erstellung, komplett mit Schiebereglern für Gesicht und Körper, mehr sogar als in Oblivion z.B!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_Ake-mh4U

Dann kannst du deine Ausrüstung färben und sogar wenn du z.B eine schönes Rüstungsteil hast und eines das bessere Stats hat, kannst du das aussehn des schöneren auf das andere übertragen! Somit sollten sogar geiche Set Teile nie gleich aussehn, wenn du es nicht möchtest!

Diese Informationen hab ich von diversen Beta Berichten!


Ich hab auch noch Fragen!

1.Wie gross ist der Abyss?
2. Verbringt man dort dann die meiste Zeit im Endgame?
3.Gibt es sowas wie eine Arena, wenn ja wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Borgalow (7. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> 1.Wie gross ist der Abyss?
> 2. Verbringt man dort dann die meiste Zeit im Endgame?
> 3.Gibt es sowas wie eine Arena, wenn ja wie läuft das ab?




1. Drei Ebenen alle drei zusammen ca. 1x Scherbenwelt

2. kA mit lvl 30 hatte ich dort auf jeden fall den meisten spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Sowas wie die Arena in WoW gibt es nicht, es gibt eine "Arena" in der Hauptstadt die mit der Arena in Strangle zu vergleichen ist -> FFA


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2009)

Danke, das hört sich ja gut an!

Ahja mir hats der späher angetan! 
Hab gehört die können sich in Weretiger verwandeln.

Wie lange dauert die Verwandlung an und kann ich das Fell auch einfärben?


----------



## Borgalow (7. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Danke, das hört sich ja gut an!
> 
> Ahja mir hats der späher angetan!
> Hab gehört die können sich in Weretiger verwandeln.
> ...




1. Ist es kein cast sondern du musst eine "schriftrolle" kaufen um dich zu verwandeln, 
2. ich habe keine ahnung mehr wieviel es kostet
3. ich glaube es waren 30% run speed und es hält 10min
4. ja nach jedem wegklicken muss eine neue "schriftrolle" herhalten
5. ich weiß nix von einfärben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zefion (7. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Sind in Aion die Charaktere einzigartig oder haben alle wieder die gleiche Ausrüstung, Flügel, Berufe, Fähigkeiten, Wappenröcke usw... kA was es in Aion alles geben wird!
> 
> _Ausrüstung Gibt es eigentlich genug *g* Zudem kann man ab level 30 die Skins von items wechseln (z.b.) dir gefällt deine level 40 rüssi vom aussehen her, ab die 45'er hat besser stats, kannst du den Skin der 40'er auf die 45'er transferieren [Ausnahme sind das Lvl 50 Dragonaut und abyss rüssi wenn ich mich net irre])
> Flügel...werden mit 50 wohl alle die gleichen haben, sofern sie sich die leisten können
> ...



@ Havamal
die shriftrolle kostet glaub ich 2k oder so... jenachdem welche man nimmt, (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es eine +20% und eine +30% movespeed)... Individuell färben kann man die verwandlung nicht


Hoffe ich hab alles beantwortet...
gebe keine Garantie das alles richtig ist... Hab aber alles nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben 

Greetz


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2009)

Zefion schrieb:


> @ Havamal
> die shriftrolle kostet glaub ich 2k oder so... jenachdem welche man nimmt, (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es eine +20% und eine +30% movespeed)... Individuell färben kann man die verwandlung nicht
> 
> 
> ...



Sprich man hat eine Art 10m langen Sprint? Aber dies können nur die Ranger bentzen wenn ich das richtig seh?


----------



## Renegade123 (7. August 2009)

Nur die Ranger dürfen sich in spezielle Gestalten verwandeln. Allerdings gibt es so einige Gestalten die durch bestimmte Kekse des Kochs, durch spezielle Quests oder spezielle Questbelohnung benutzt werden dürfen.

Schau dir mal folgenden Link zum Thema an: Blub


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. August 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Nur die Ranger dürfen sich in spezielle Gestalten verwandeln. Allerdings gibt es so einige Gestalten die durch bestimmte Kekse des Kochs, durch spezielle Quests oder spezielle Questbelohnung benutzt werden dürfen.
> 
> Schau dir mal folgenden Link zum Thema an: Blub



Stimmt nicht du hast die SCHURKEN vergessen!


----------



## Renegade123 (7. August 2009)

Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagen wir, den Klassen die aus dem Späher entstehen, dürfen besondere Gestalten nutzen.


----------



## Ciclon (8. August 2009)

ist übrigens super wenn man sich verwandelt in so ein wölfchen und sich einen spieler aussucht ihm dann wie ein pet ne weile nachläuft. wenn dann irgendwann der whisper mit inhalt "was bist du denn fürn named mob" kommt hat man verdammt viel spaß und nen guten kumpel (in meinem fall zumindest) gewonnen ^^


----------



## Varnamys (8. August 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos darüber, ob im späteren Spiel für die EU-Server die Zeichenbegrenzung für Charakternamen und/oder Gildennamen erhöht wird?

Hab mal ausgetestet: ein Char-Name darf bisher max aus 10 Zeichen bestehen. Bei Legionen war es meine ich ähnlich kurz, obwohl unsere Testlegion nicht ich erstellt habe. Ich kann's ja verstehen, dass die Koreaner aufgrund das vollkommenanderen Schriftsystems nicht mehr brauchen, aber für uns Europäer wird das zum Teil doch schon anstrengend. Hab eigentlich keine Lust drauf nur noch Abkürzungsgilden lesen zu dürfen.


----------



## Stancer (8. August 2009)

Davon gehe ich mal aus könnte ansonsten zu Problemen führen. Unser Gildenname ist auch länger als 10 Buchstaben


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2009)

10 Buchstaben? Oo

Dann war ich mit Kamiyadori ja schon am Limit! Hoffe das wird angepasst


----------



## Varnamys (8. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 10 Buchstaben? Oo
> 
> Dann war ich mit Kamiyadori ja schon am Limit! Hoffe das wird angepasst


Jop, nur 10. habs mal ausgetestet und nach 1234567890 war Schluß. Dabei hatte ich grade gemerkt, dass man sogar Leerzeichen verwenden kann und wollte mal spaßeshalber einen Nachnamen vergeben. Jaja....


----------



## Kizna (8. August 2009)

Naja gleich mal ins Beta Forum schreiben wenn es wieder on geht. 10 Zeichen reichen mir zwar für meine Namensauswahl, aber mit dem Nachnamen wird es dann knapp.


----------



## Madir (8. August 2009)

Aktueller stand:


> Consider this reply your confirmation. I don't know if this is something we'll be able to get in there for the next event or at launch, but there will be a substantial increase of length for legion names.
> 
> As for character names, I'm unsure, there will definitely be convention alterations, but I'll let it remain unsaid whether or not the maximum length will be changed.


----------



## Gen91 (9. August 2009)

Jo Nachnahmen wären schon was Feines. Dann wüsste man, wen man vor sich hat.
In WoW ist es mir schon mehrmals passiert, mit dem Twink eines Gildenkollegens in einer Grp zu sein und es erst nachträglich zu erfahren.

Ein Nachteil ist es allerdings, wenn man unnerkannt bleiben will. Obwohl das eigentlich nur auf dem Server unbeliebte Personen nötig haben^^, oder wenn man in Ruhe twinken will ohne Anfragen zu bekommen mitm Main auszuhelfen, aber da es ja fast nur 18+ Gilden geben wird, kann man ja Verständnis erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Jo Nachnahmen wären schon was Feines. Dann wüsste man, wen man vor sich hat.
> In WoW ist es mir schon mehrmals passiert, mit dem Twink eines Gildenkollegens in einer Grp zu sein und es erst nachträglich zu erfahren.
> 
> Ein Nachteil ist es allerdings, wenn man unnerkannt bleiben will. Obwohl das eigentlich nur auf dem Server unbeliebte Personen nötig haben^^, oder wenn man in Ruhe twinken will ohne Anfragen zu bekommen mitm Main auszuhelfen, aber da es ja fast nur 18+ Gilden geben wird, kann man ja Verständnis erwarten
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht so richtig.
Es sei den du meinnst das es dann so wäre wie in Tabula Rasa.
Ich weiss der satz ist wie immer n1^^


----------



## Stancer (9. August 2009)

Ich glaube er meint, das wenn man sich einen Nachnamen aussucht, den dann automatisch alle Charaktere des Accounts auf dem Server haben.


----------



## Gen91 (9. August 2009)

Ne mir ging es ja darum, dass wenn Leerzeichen erlaubt sind und man mehr als 10 Zeichen benutzen kann, dann könnte man sich ja Nachnahmen auch ohne spezielle "Nachnahmenfunktion" geben.
Wäre natrülich kein Muss.


----------



## Kizna (9. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint, das wenn man sich einen Nachnamen aussucht, den dann automatisch alle Charaktere des Accounts auf dem Server haben.



Da es aber so nicht ist, wayne!


----------



## Godot (10. August 2009)

auf aionsource hat ein offizieller die 10 Zeichen Frage sogar schon beantwortet. Für Gilden und Namen sind es vorerst 10 Zeichen. Bei den Gilden wollen sie das wohl noch überarbeiten, aber ob es dann zum launch schon live ist wird nicht versprochen.


----------



## Varnamys (10. August 2009)

Godot schrieb:


> auf aionsource hat ein offizieller die 10 Zeichen Frage sogar schon beantwortet. Für Gilden und Namen sind es vorerst 10 Zeichen. Bei den Gilden wollen sie das wohl noch überarbeiten, aber ob es dann zum launch schon live ist wird nicht versprochen.


Das ist ja mal ganz schön heftig. Kann man - falls es nicht bereits zum launch kommt - die Gilden nochmal kostenfrei umbenennen?
Grad im Deutschen ist das ja mal echt Hammer nur 10 Zeichen...


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. August 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ganz schön heftig. Kann man - falls es nicht bereits zum launch kommt - die Gilden nochmal kostenfrei umbenennen?
> Grad im Deutschen ist das ja mal echt Hammer nur 10 Zeichen...



Tja deswegen gibt es auch so viele Gilden auf den server die nur namen haben wie :
HDIK,NDUT, DDT und und.

Habe ich in AION in der EU version sehr offt gesehen..
Ich finde das siet unglaublich scheisse aus.

Sorry für den ausdruck..


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. August 2009)

Bei Namen ist das ja noch in Ordnung aber bei Legionen bzw Gilden finde ich das au net wirklich pralle...hoffentlich tut sich da noch was


----------



## Piffmaster (11. August 2009)

Hallo Com,

kurze Frage. Kann man als Heiler (Kleriker) auch gut alleine die Aufgaben (Quest) meistern oder ist es total stressig? Geht es schnell und gut von der Hand?

stressig = 10 min Mops rumschlagen bis sie umfallen, nach jedem Mop etwas trinken usw.

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Piffmaster


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Also als Kleriker bist du was das solo leveln angeht mit eine der führenden Klassen...


----------



## Piffmaster (11. August 2009)

Okay super danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich aber noch eine Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht ob ich es richtig verstanden hab, aber es gibt ja keine Talentpunkte, oder? Also wie zum Beispiel bei AoC die ich durch ein Levelaufstieg bekomme. Sondern ich habe bestimmte Slotplätze indem ich dann "Steine??" einsetzten kann, hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich diese Gegenstände her?

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Piffmaster


----------



## Norjena (11. August 2009)

Mit release gibt es 8 Stigmaplätze. 5 normale und 3 besondere, darin kannst du Stigmas einbauen. Stigmas gewären dir neue Skills, ähnlich also wie Talente. Manche Stigmas bekommt man einfach bei normalen Mobs, die kann man oft billig kaufen, andere sind wohl eher selten und dropen nur bei Bossen.


----------



## Piffmaster (11. August 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Dann bis September.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Piffmaster


----------



## Sin (11. August 2009)

Frage meinerseits: Hat die größe der Gilde eigentlich eine gewichtung im Bezug auf pvp? Also kann eine 40 mann gilde eine Festung alleine einnehmen oder brauch man dafür mehrere große Gilden? Bin skeptisch was das angeht wegen warhammer, da hat meine Gilde die Festungen alleine eingenommen und jeden random Weggeekelt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Naja...denke wenn du da ne Gilde hast die aus noch mehr als 40 Leuten besteht wirds schon eng...aber habe bisher auch keinen Castle-Siege mitgemacht also von daher reine spekulationen...


----------



## Stancer (11. August 2009)

Hängt glaube ich eher davon ab wie viele Verteidiger da sind. in WAR sind die Burgen ja so gemacht, das man sie theoretisch mit einer Gruppe erobern kann aber wenn Deffer drin sind teilweise noch nichtmal 150 Spieler reichen.

Dadurch entstand ja auch dieses hässliche Kreisraiden, indem sich die Spieler aus dem Weg gegangen sind und nur die unbewachten Burgen erobert haben.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Hmm..auch nen argument....denke ne balaur burg einzunehmen ist etwas anspruchsvoller als eine nicht verteidigte Asmodier-Burg....wobei ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann das bei den 14 burgen ma eine nicht besetzt ist..da gehen ja im UI sämtliche alarmglocken an bei nem angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (11. August 2009)

Auserdem ist immer nur, aufjedenfall soweit ich weiß
nur eine Burg angreifbar, was auch das von WAR bekannte Kreisraiden verhindert!

Ich denke die größe der Gilde hat keine einwirkungen darauf, ob 
man die Burg für die Gilde beanspruchen kann oder nicht, wobei ich denke, da
es eh nur 14 (?) Burgen gibt diese von den führenden Gilden des Servers beansprucht und
auch über lange Zeit verteidigt werden!


----------



## Stancer (11. August 2009)

Man muss das einfach so sehen : ne unverteidigte Burg = PvE und wie auch z.b. bei instanzen optimieren die Spieler ständig ihre Spielweise. Für Instanzen, für die man anfangs noch 40 Spieler brauchte, schafft man dann mit nur noch 1 Gruppe etc.

War in WAR nicht anders. Anfangs sind wir mit 2-3 Gruppen an ne ungedeffte Burg gegangen und später hat dann ne Gruppe gerreicht. 

Sobald aber menschliche Spieler auf den Plan treten wird alles ungewiss. Man kann nicht mehr pauschal sagen "Wenn wir dorthin gehen kommt Mob x und wenn wir dahin gehen kommt mob y"


----------



## PC-Flo (11. August 2009)

ähm die Stigmasteine kann man aber schon wieder durch andere ersetzen bzw. neu einsetzen oder?


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ähm die Stigmasteine kann man aber schon wieder durch andere ersetzen bzw. neu einsetzen oder?


Ja geht.


----------



## Madir (11. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ähm die Stigmasteine kann man aber schon wieder durch andere ersetzen bzw. neu einsetzen oder?



Ja kann man.


----------



## PC-Flo (11. August 2009)

> ähm die Stigmasteine kann man aber schon wieder durch andere ersetzen bzw. neu einsetzen oder?
> 
> Ja geht.


das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Jo..kostet halt..also kein geld sondern stigmar shards...aber die kannste problemlos im abyss sammeln


----------



## PC-Flo (11. August 2009)

na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (12. August 2009)

So, habe nun auch endlich meinen Beta-Key und habe mir brav den Client heruntergeladen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber Aion starten möchte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "GameGuard error 114"!
Liegt das nun daran, dass die Beta noch nicht gestartet hat, oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## HobbySoldat (12. August 2009)

Liegt nicht daran das die Beta noch nicht läuft, Fehler liegt bei dir, bzw. mal wieder bei GG.


----------



## Seymour09 (12. August 2009)

Ah Danke!

Problem auch gerade behoben!
Bin mal auf die Idee gekommen "Aion" mit "als Administrator ausführen" zu starten und siehe da -> es klappt!


----------



## afrael (12. August 2009)

Ich denke das die Frage schon oft gefragt wurde  ,ber die 89 Seiten schau ich mir jetzt nicht an ^^
Wie viel kostet es im Monat .
weiß ma das schon oder nicht , habe mal gehört 12,99


----------



## Cloudsbrother (12. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Frage schon oft gefragt wurde  ,ber die 89 Seiten schau ich mir jetzt nicht an ^^
> Wie viel kostet es im Monat .
> weiß ma das schon oder nicht , habe mal gehört 12,99



Den Preis hab ich auch gelesen.
Dürfte also hinkommen.


----------



## igful (13. August 2009)

ich hoffe, es wird ein deusch server gibt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (13. August 2009)

@Vorposter
Ich könnte jetzt über Rechtschreibung etc. meckern, aber lasse es lieber.
Und ja es wird einen deutschen Server geben, wurde häufig genug bestätigt.


----------



## Redstorm (13. August 2009)

12,99 wirds kosten ja
aber kosten die gamecards dann auch soviel??
kann nirgends etwas über eine preisanpassung finden
die aktuellen gametimecards kosten über 30..


----------



## Cooko (13. August 2009)

hi , wollte mal fragen , ob es schon harte zahlen über den llvl 50 dmg output der klassen gibt?

also welche klasse macht grundsätzlich den meisten dps?
welche kann am meisten nerven , stunnen , unterbrechen , verlangsamen
welche hat die meisten hp , hält am meisten aus 
das zeug halt , wobei mir gerade der dmg output bei stupidem dmg fahren ala flickwerk  wichtig is


----------



## Balaneth (13. August 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi , wollte mal fragen , ob es schon harte zahlen über den llvl 50 dmg output der klassen gibt?


Was meinst du mit harte Zahlen ??


Cooko schrieb:


> also welche klasse macht grundsätzlich den meisten dps?


Ich würde auf Sorc und Assa tippen, dicht gefolgt vom Ranger


Cooko schrieb:


> welche kann am meisten nerven , stunnen , unterbrechen , verlangsamen


Sorc, Assa, Ranger, SM - jeder davon kann ziemlich nervig sein, der Sorc allerdings hat die Höchste Anzahl an CC (Slow, Stun, Sleep, AoE-Sleep, Frostnova, Blink, Morph Tree)


Cooko schrieb:


> welche hat die meisten hp , hält am meisten aus


vielleicht der Templer bin mir aber nicht so sicher... ich tanke meistens mit nem Sorc und lass nen Assa heilen... klappt ganz gut.... manchmal....


Cooko schrieb:


> das zeug halt , wobei mir gerade der dmg output bei stupidem dmg fahren ala flickwerk  wichtig is


Im Prinzip sollte dmg fahren mit jeder Klasse möglich sein, glaube ich.... Dieser soll vorallem bei Assas und Sorcs sehr hoch sein. Nicht zu vergessen sollen Techno-Pandas, siehe meinen Avatar, ziemlich stark sein.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2009)

Solche Kandidaten mag ich ja auch, die immer direkt nach der Hyper-Mega-Imba-Ober-Roxxor-Alleskill-Plattmach-Ruler-Hammer-Pwner-Unbesiegbar-Fotm-Dämätsch-Klasse fragen....

Aber das mit Sorc tanken und Assa heilen find ich gut aber warum nutzt du nicht den Todesregen der Verderbnis ? Tötet in einem Umkreis alles was unter 50% Leben hat und heilt für den erzielten Schaden den Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (13. August 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hi , wollte mal fragen , ob es schon harte zahlen über den llvl 50 dmg output der klassen gibt?
> 
> also welche klasse macht grundsätzlich den meisten dps?
> welche kann am meisten nerven , stunnen , unterbrechen , verlangsamen
> ...



Falsches Spiel.


----------



## Geige (13. August 2009)

Für roxxors wie dich dürfte der Gladiator die
richtige Klasse sein, denn er hält viel aus und macht auchnoch gut Schaden!

Trotzdem wie schon gesagt bleib bei WoW und werd glücklich mit deinem Todesritter!


----------



## Kaldreth (13. August 2009)

Ach kommt seid ein wenig netter! Ich finde es absolut legitim nach der Klasse zu fragen, die den größten dmg output zu fragen! 

Also auf einzelne Ziele sicherlich der Zauberer und der Assassine! Der Gladiator macht auch guten Schaden trägt Platte und macht zudem guten AE Schaden. Aber da er mehr aushält als der Zauberer (Glaskanone) macht er halt nicht so viel Schaden wie die anderen beiden! 

Natürlich hat der Tank die meiste HP und das ist der Templer


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Was bringt einen der meiste Schade wenn man die KLasse nicht spielen kann ?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Hä?
Was bringt es dir die Klasse zu spielen die nicht am meisten Schaden macht wenn du sie nicht spielen kannst?

Es ist halt so das in der Regel 1 oder 2 Klassen im entsprechend gefordertem Bereich Potential-führend sind, was du als Spieler letztlich daraus machst hat damit nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

ja aber nehmen wir mal wow .

Schurke greift Stoffi an .
Wenn jetzt der Schurke alles falsch macht ist es für den Stoffi eifacher den Schurken zu killn .


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> ja aber nehmen wir mal wow .
> 
> Schurke greift Stoffi an .
> Wenn jetzt der Schurke alles falsch macht ist es für den Stoffi eifacher den Schurken zu killn .



Der Schurke braucha uch nüx können außer seienn stunlock zu setzen und fertig


----------



## Geige (13. August 2009)

Dann kann der Scurke aber wirklich nicht spielen normalerweise
müsste der Stoffie tot sein!


----------



## For-Free (13. August 2009)

Die Stärkste DPS Klasse zu spielen, heißt aber nicht gleich die höchsten DPS zu haben. Siehe WoW...viele spielen die vermeintlich besten Damage Klassen. Trotzdem gibt es welche, die weeeeit abgeschlagen unter dem Tank rumgimpen. Also heißt es nicht gleich, nur weil man ne dicke Klasse spielt man selber Dicke ist.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele immer sehr gerne Underdogs. Da macht es nämlich erst richtig spaß. Solch eine Klasse muss zu 110% gespielt werden um Oben mitzumischen. Und genau da liegt dann der Spaßfaktor. Wenn " MC-Ich-spiele-die-dickste-dps-klasse-bin-aber-ein-noob" ankommt und von einem mit der "Underdogklasse" weggehauen wird, denn man kann zu 100% sagen, dass dieser Spieler dann rumweint, wie Stark diese Klasse doch wäre. Und schon fängt man selber an zu lachen...warum? Grund steht eine Zahle drüber.

Somit ist es mir wirklich komplett egal, welche Klasse wieviel Schaden macht. Denn wenn man selber zocken kann und es einem Spaß macht, reizt man auch was. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich das Spiel ist ordentlich gebalancet. Denn ohne Balance geht das Spiel eh unter.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Der Schurke braucha uch nüx können außer seienn stunlock zu setzen und fertig




Schonmal nen Rogue gespielt? Ein geskillter Stoffie hat genauso gute Chancen den Schurken zu plätten. Ich behaupte jetzt mal frech meine Klasse zu verstehen und wurde schon oft von Stoffie fertig gemacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Wer sich als Frostmage von nem Schurken töten lässt spielt bitte wieder GameBoy.
Stunlock ist sowieso seit BC so gut wie(!) tot, es gibt noch hier und da nen paar Ausnahmen aber mal abgesehen davon das so gut wie jede Klasse Kontermöglichkeiten dafür hat ist es eher Resourcenverschwendung für den Schurken.

Mal sehen wie sich Aion dahingehend zeigt - also was Balancing angeht, wohl mit das wichtigste in einem PvP Spiel.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

> Mal sehen wie sich Aion dahingehend zeigt - also was Balancing angeht, wohl mit das wichtigste in einem PvP Spiel.



1.Ich hoffe es zeigt sich gut .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.jo, ist glaube was sehr wichtiges ^^


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Rogue gespielt? Ein geskillter Stoffie hat genauso gute Chancen den Schurken zu plätten. Ich behaupte jetzt mal frech meine Klasse zu verstehen und wurde schon oft von Stoffie fertig gemacht.



Also, es war nur rein hypothetisch gesehen so. Aber der Schurke ist schon relativ stark im 1on1. Aber auch nur wenn er DFirsthit hat geht der stoffie gut down, es sei denn es ist ein gut gespielter Frostmage.

Naja, geht schon wieder off topic, srü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Danf


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

Ich hätt ma ne frage zum Kantor

Der hat ja Gruppenbuffs, die sogenannten mantras.

Nun wollt ich gerne wissen, ob der Kantor die Mantras alle gleichzeitig aktiv haben kann, oder ob es sowas wie ne Aura beim Paladin ist, d.h. es kann immer nur jeweils ein Mantra aktiv sein ?

danke schonma im vorraus


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Also in den letzten betaphasen war es dem Kantor mögliche sämtliche Mantras an zu haben...ob das final auch so sein wird...man weiss es net


----------



## Rayon (13. August 2009)

afaik kann er 3 gleichzeitig anhaben. ;>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig noch den Link aus dem AION News Thread? Pente hat gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crowsflyblack (14. August 2009)

DRINGENDE FRAGE: Ist der Download-Link in dem Sticky oben (für den Client) korrekt? Ich habe nun einen Beta Key gewonnen und oben auf den Download-Link für die EU-Version geklickt. Nun will er bei mir aber iwie Aion (North America) installieren. Passt das trotzdem???


----------



## Ayaril (14. August 2009)

Kannst du bedenkenlos installieren. ^^ Einfach im Launcher dann oben unter Einstellungen aus Europa stellen und fertig.


----------



## Varnamys (14. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> afaik kann er 3 gleichzeitig anhaben. ;>


Bestätige diese Aussage.
Habe bisher meine Kantorin auf Stufe 20 gezogen und vier Mantras zur Auswahl, konnte drei gleichzeitig aktivieren.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

danke ;D

das beruhigt mich, dachte schon der wäre so eingeschränkt

hab ma gekuckt, laut atreia gibts 6 verschiedene Mantras  : Schild, Sieg, Wiederbelebung, Weise, Genauigkeit und Stärkung


----------



## Luxunce (14. August 2009)

Tag
Ich wollte mal fragen, wenn ich Heute im NCsoft Store vorbestelle bekomme ich dann noch einen Beta Key für dieses Beta-Wochenende?

Schon mal ein danke im Voraus für die Antworten.
mfg Lux


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

des könnte knapp werden, aber probieren geht über studieren.
Bei amazon musste des ja in ner bst. Zeit vor dem Event bestellen, dass du ein Key bekommst.
Wies auf der offiziellen Seite is, weiss ich nich


----------



## Luxunce (14. August 2009)

Jo ich kaufs mir jetzt einfach mal im NCsoftstore, und hoffe mal das es klappt.^^

Edit: Habs mir jetzt im Store gekauft und konnte direkt den Account anlegen heisst das dass ich jetzt zocken könnte(wenn der Server on wäre XD)? Oder hab ich jetzt einfach schon ma nen Aion Account?^^

Ich weiss bin grad ein bischen Hirntot, aber blicke irgendwie nicht dur.^^


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. August 2009)

Was steht denn bei dir in der Accountübersicht unter Account-Typ? Also wenn Preorder oder irgendwas mit Beta dasteht, kannst du theoretisch heut abend spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube zumindest nicht, dass du von NCSoft bereits den Key für die richtige Version bekommen hast, was bestimm auch nur ein PreOrder Key und mit dem dürftest du theoretisch in der Beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (14. August 2009)

Hab mir jetzt in den letzten Tagen viele Infos zum Spiel hineingezogen und es hört sich für mich auf jeden Fall interessant an. Es sind natürlich einige Frage aufgetaucht, für die ich leider keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden habe und zwar folgendes:

- Es soll ja, nach meinen Informationen, eine offene Beta geben, wie wird man dort Zugang erlangen? Nur mit Spielvorbestellung oder einfach mit einem neu erstellten Account ohne Key etc. ? Wann soll sie starten?

- Wird es vom Spiel so etwas wie eine Testversion geben? Sprich wie der Gäste-Acc bei Wow? Da ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte, würde ich das Spiel vorher gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Luxunce (14. August 2009)

Bei Accounttyp steht bei mir Standart.

Ich glaub ich hab schon den ACC für die end Version, weil ich hab als Key auch den von der Collectors verwendet und nicht einen Beta-Key. Ich glaub muss heut Abend um 21.00 Uhr mal schauen ob ich auf den Server komme.


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> - Es soll ja, nach meinen Informationen, eine offene Beta geben, wie wird man dort Zugang erlangen? Nur mit Spielvorbestellung oder einfach mit einem neu erstellten Account ohne Key etc. ? Wann soll sie starten?
> 
> - Wird es vom Spiel so etwas wie eine Testversion geben? Sprich wie der Gäste-Acc bei Wow? Da ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte, würde ich das Spiel vorher gerne mal ausprobieren.



Ja Informationen zur OpenBeta wird es mit Sicherheit zur GamesCom geben. Und ich denke, dass man für die openBeta eine Art Testversion bzw. Account erstellen kann.

Für eine Testversion selbst gibt es noch keine Infos, aber vielleicht wird es ja so, dass man, wie in China, mit einem neu-erstelltem Account 5-8 Stunden spielen kann und dann bezahlen muss.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ja Informationen zur OpenBeta wird es mit Sicherheit zur GamesCom geben. Und ich denke, dass man für die openBeta eine Art Testversion bzw. Account erstellen kann.
> 
> Für eine Testversion selbst gibt es noch keine Infos, aber vielleicht wird es ja so, dass man, wie in China, mit einem neu-erstelltem Account 5-8 Stunden spielen kann und dann bezahlen muss.



Hoffe mal nicht das man da Zahlen muss ^^


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Für eine Testversion selbst gibt es noch keine Infos, aber vielleicht wird es ja so, dass man, wie in China, mit einem neu-erstelltem Account 5-8 Stunden spielen kann und dann bezahlen muss.



Glaube ich kaum, ich glaube eher, dass sie eine Woche lange jedem den Zugang 
zu Aion ermöglichen und dann ein Char-Wipe stattfindet!


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum, ich glaube eher, dass sie eine Woche lange jedem den Zugang
> zu Aion ermöglichen und dann ein Char-Wipe stattfindet!




Naja wenn es wirklch dann was kostet gehe ich auch nicht in die open beta .
Brauche jeden Cent für die Monatsgebühr.


----------



## Virikas (14. August 2009)

Ich denke auch, es wird einfach die Open Beta geben wo jeder Interessent die Möglichkeit erhält das Spiel zu testen. Nach dem danach erfolgten Charwipe werden dann erst die Vorbesteller zum Zuge kommen gefolgt von den "normalen" Käufern. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass direkt zum regulären Release eine Testfunktion eingebaut wird, um die Server nicht zusätzlich zu belasten. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich also jeder mit Interesse am Spiel bemühen an der Open Beta teilzunehmen um einen Eindruck vom Spiel zu gewinnen. Es könnte vorerst die letzte Chance zum antesten des Spiels sein. Zumal man an Open Betas in der Regel ja problemlos teilnehmen kann. Und Open Betas sind ja normalerweile kostenlos, wüsste nicht wieso die Open Beta von Aion was kosten sollte.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Da heißt es warten bis zur GamesCom


----------



## Healor (14. August 2009)

Kann mich bitte wer aufklären was das jetzt alles mit dem 5€ Preorder Key und dem Vorteil wenn man Vorbestellt auf sich hat?

Ich habe das so verstanden:

Ich kauf mir zb beim Media Markt diese Box für 5€. Dann kann ich ein paar Tage vor Release schon anfangen zu Spielen. Wenn ich mir dann die Vollversion kaufe und die Box ins Geschäft mitnehme werden mir die 5€ dann verrechnet.

Bei Amazon steht ja, wenn man vorbestellt erhält man Ingame Items, früheren Zugang und den Zugang zur Char und Server Vorauswahl.

Wenn ich mir jetzt AION Vorbestelle, kann ich dann nicht schon eher zu Spielen anfangen, sondern ich brauch diese eine Box die es für 5€ gibt??

Sorry, hört sich vielleicht alles etwas "noobig" an aber ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Klärt mich bitte auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (14. August 2009)

Doch, jeder Vorbesteller erhält früheren Zugang sowie die Ingame-Items für Vorbesteller, die auch nur über dem Frühstart vom 20. - 25 September halten. 

Die5&#8364; Box ist halt nur die Ladenvariante. Da hast du halt den Vorbesteller-Key in der Box, bei den Vorbesteller-Varianten im Internet kriegst du halt den Key per Mail und musst halt keine 5 &#8364; ausgeben.

Also hast du mit der Vorbesteller-Box die selben Vorteile, die ein Amazon-Vorbesteller hat und andersrum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Sar- (14. August 2009)

hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Namendgebung in Aion. Wird man Leerzeichen benutzen können? Kann man mehrmals einen Großbuchstaben benutzen (z.b. SarSeth)? Kann man Sonderzeichen oder zahlen benutzen?

mfg


----------



## Kizna (14. August 2009)

-Sar- schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Namendgebung in Aion. Wird man Leerzeichen benutzen können? Kann man mehrmals einen Großbuchstaben benutzen (z.b. SarSeth)? Kann man Sonderzeichen oder zahlen benutzen?
> 
> mfg



Leerzeichen ja.
Großbuchstaben ja.
Sonderzeichen und Zahlen nein.


----------



## Madir (14. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Leerzeichen ja.
> Großbuchstaben ja.
> Sonderzeichen und Zahlen nein.



Wobei man anmerken muss das sie derzeit die Regeln für die Namensgebung für den NA/Eu Markt noch anpassen und evtl. auch mehr als 10 Zeichen zulassen werden. Also kann es hier noch Veränderungen geben.


----------



## Bellthane (14. August 2009)

Das heißt, wenn sie Leerzeichen zulassen, dass man sowas wie einen Nachnamen haben kann, oder?


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn sie Leerzeichen zulassen, dass man sowas wie einen Nachnamen haben kann, oder?



Ja, man kann Nachnahmen haben, nur leider aufgrund der 10 Zeichen Begrenzung (das Leerzeichen ist ja auch eines) nur kurze, wird aber zu Release wohl noch angepasst.


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

Da sollen sie es lieber lassen und so machen wie in WAR wo man sich bei einem NPC gegen eine Gebühr einen Nachnamen geben lassen konnte. Vorteil : Man konnte ihn jederzeit ändern !


----------



## Aserin (14. August 2009)

Hey ich hab mir mittwoch bei amazon normale steel book version bestellt. normalerweise bekommt man doch bei pre order nen beta key zugesand, oder nicht? denn bei mir ist noch keiner angekommen und wenn ich so auf die uhr schaue wirds langsam von der zeit her knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiss jemand rat? o_O

mfG Aserin / (Max)


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

Du hättest bis zum 11.08. bestellen müssen, Mittwoch war zu spät


----------



## Aserin (14. August 2009)

ach leck mich was für geier. naja wurscht. die buffed verlosungen sind auch schon raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber früher mitzocken darf ich doch trotzdem oder?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. August 2009)

Alles durch...


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. August 2009)

Frage: Kann wer die Zeit auf 21.00 Uhr umstellen?


----------



## meyster77 (14. August 2009)

Hi,
weiß einer ab wann man die zweite Tasche kriegt und woher man sie bekommt?
Kann man sie einfach kaufen oder ist das dann eine Questbelohnung?


----------



## Gen91 (14. August 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß einer ab wann man die zweite Tasche kriegt und woher man sie bekommt?
> Kann man sie einfach kaufen oder ist das dann eine Questbelohnung?



Also bei den Elyos gibt es gleich im ersten Dorf einen Händler, der irgentwas mit "Cube" im Namen hat, den ansprechen, da kannste dir die erste Taschenerweiterung billig kaufen.
Die Nachfolgenden Erweiterungen werden aber schnell teuer, die zweite Erweiterung hat irgentwas über 50k gekosten, was ich ca. mit lvl 14 zusammen hatte.


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

Genau, gibt im 1. Dorf und auch in der Hauptstadt einen "Cube Crafter" oder so und damit kann man seine Tasche vergrößern. Ist aber jedesmal teurer


----------



## reinlchris (15. August 2009)

wie kann man bei AION sein interface so ändern dass man seine charakter anzeige mit HP und MP nicht unten links hat sondern dass die anzeige und minimap oben links und rechts sind?


----------



## Stancer (15. August 2009)

Gibts bei Options bei allgemeinen Einstellungen. Da steht dann "Hud bottom" in der rechten Spalte. Klick da drauf und wähle "Hud Top" aus-


----------



## LiangZhou (16. August 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei den Skillicons anzeigen zu lassen ob der Gegner in Range ist? Und kann man eine Anzeige anblenden die einen Pfeilschuss "Tick" anzeigt?


----------



## Ferethor (16. August 2009)

Frage: Kann man wie in Guild Wars und Warhammer, die einzelnen Interface-Anteile selbst verschieben? Habe bis jetzt diese Funktion nicht gefunden, wäre aber sehr erfreut darüber. Ich will mein frame und das target nebeneinander über den Skills haben.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2009)

1)Ne Frage für alle die Warhammer und WoW kennen! Wo würdet ihr Aion in Bezug auf das Gefühl einer zusammen hängenden Welt einordnen?
2)Welche Klasse ist die beste mit 2 Hand Schwertern? 
3)Wie gut ist der Späher und der Assasine?
4)Welche Klasse hat die besten Stuns?
5)Sind die sehr starken Klassen die üblichen Kandidaten? Heilstarke Klassen zum Beispiel


----------



## Treni (16. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm... sinnloser Thread?
> 
> Dass jeder hier Fragen stellen kann ist doch kein Geheimnis... und welche Regeln gelten steht anderswo noch ausführlicher....^^




hauptsache mal nen dünpfiff gelassen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (16. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> 1)Ne Frage für alle die Warhammer und WoW kennen! Wo würdet ihr Aion in Bezug auf das Gefühl einer zusammen hängenden Welt einordnen?
> 2)Welche Klasse ist die beste mit 2 Hand Schwertern?
> 3)Wie gut ist der Späher und der Assasine?
> 4)Welche Klasse hat die besten Stuns?
> 5)Sind die sehr starken Klassen die üblichen Kandidaten? Heilstarke Klassen zum Beispiel



2.) Assassine und Gladiator

3.) Musst du selbst herausfinden. Spiel das was dir Spaß macht. Achja: Es gibt kein Recount in Aion!

4.) Soweit ich das bis jetzt gespührt habe, der Hunter und der Mage.

5.) Jede Klasse ist m.M.n. sehr gut balanced. NC-Soft hat viel aus GW gelernt.

@über mir: Sagt der Richtige. ô.Ô


----------



## Steff77 (16. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, hab da auch ein paar Fragen^^

Zum Spiritmaster: Wie kann ich mir den Vorstellen?? Ist das ein Art Hexenmeister wie in Wow oder spielt man den völlig anderst? Muss man die angriffe des "pets" selber auswählen, so Pokemon Style? Oder greift es selber an und ich brauch nur PewPew zu machen? Was bringen die verschieden Pets? Und wie "gut" ist der Spiritmaster im PvP, hab jetzt in den Foren sehr wenig bis gar nichts von ihm gehört^^ Wär cool wenn ihr was über ihn erzählen könnt

Zum Ranger: Habe gehört soll anstrengend zu lvl'n sein, aber dafür geht er später so richtig ab. Stimmt das? Und wie siehts hier so PvP technisch aus??


LG Steff und vielen Dank für die (hoffentlich) kommenden antworten^^


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Zum Ranger: Habe gehört soll anstrengend zu lvl'n sein, aber dafür geht er später so richtig ab. Stimmt das? Und wie siehts hier so PvP technisch aus??



Ranger ist wohl die am schwierigst zu Levelndste Klasse, wem Kiten nicht gefällt oder
nicht kiten kann braucht den Jäger erst garnicht anzufangen, da jeder einzelne Mob gekitet werden muss,
sollte man das allerdings beherrschen geht man (ich zumindest) immer mit 95-100% HP aus dem Kampf!
Im PvP hast du eine sehr Crit-Luck anfällige Klasse, welche allerdigs durchaus stark sein kann, wenn die Person die 
dahinter sitzt weiß was sie tut!

Zum Sm hm die Pet´s fundktionieren eigentlich wie in WoW,
können allerdings nicht in der Luft gecastet/benutzt werden, wie sich das später auf´s PvP auswirkt ist
schwer zu sagen!

Auf die Frage zur zusammenhängenden Welt:
Irgendwo zwischen WAR und WoW mit der Tendenz zu WoW, da der Abyss ein zusammenhängendes
Großes Gebiet ist und man in den LvL Gebieten immer auf der Welt-Karte nachvollziehen kann wo
man gerade ist!
Zu der Späher/Assa frage:
späher sind ziemlich schwierig zu lvln und der Assasine wird erst (ähnlich wie der Ranger)
in den höheren Levln gut!


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> 1)Ne Frage für alle die Warhammer und WoW kennen! Wo würdet ihr Aion in Bezug auf das Gefühl einer zusammen hängenden Welt einordnen?
> 2)Welche Klasse ist die beste mit 2 Hand Schwertern?
> 3)Wie gut ist der Späher und der Assasine?
> 4)Welche Klasse hat die besten Stuns?
> 5)Sind die sehr starken Klassen die üblichen Kandidaten? Heilstarke Klassen zum Beispiel



1.Hör nicht auf Ferethor, der disqualifiziert sich schon bei Antwort 2...

2. Die Welt ist offener als Warhammer, es gibt Flugpunkte, aber auch Teleports, Ladebildschirme kommen nur bei Teleports (was technisch nicht anders möglich ist).
3. Das dürfte wohl der Templer oder Gladiator sein, Gladis tragen aber später zu 95% Polearms da diese wohl mehr Schaden als Schwerter machen, der Templer ist allerdings primär eine Tankklasse, kann aber mit richtigen Equip und den "Stigmas>eine Art Talente" auch kurzzeitig hohen Schaden machen (die Skills haben aber alle CD, spammen ist nich, sind nur Dmg Spitzen). Zudem fällt ohne Schild eine komplette Skilllinie (dier Schildschläge und Proccs) weg.
4. Der Späher/Ranger ist Anfangs ähnlich dem Assasin schwer zu lvln, macht wenig Schaden, wird aber immer besser, mit Lvl 25-30 gehts schon richtig rund, mit Lvl 50 sind beide Klassen zumindest im PvP oben mit dabei (die Beta ging nur bis 35, es sind nur Dinge aus China/Korea etc bekannt was Lvl 50 angeht)
5. Stuns haben viele Klasse, der Assa hat nervige, der Templer auch, es gibt aber noch viel mehr CC als nur Stun, Sleep, Fear, Knochdown, Knochbakc etc. Ist recht gut verteilt wie es bisher aussieht.
6. Es gibtr nur 2 Heilklasse, eine davon (der Kantor) ist ein Buffer der etwas Schaden macht, die Heilung ist eher minimal, im 1v1 klar stark, in gruppen gefragt, aber wohl nix was absolut OP ist. Der Kleriker ist im 1v1 stark, aber wird bis zum release angepasst. Es gibt keine Klasse die Instant alles killt, massenweiße CC hat und sich dabei noch heilt, wenn du das wissen willst.


----------



## Ferethor (16. August 2009)

Oh entschuldigt hochheilige und allwissende Norjena, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht und mich auf 2 1Hand-Waffen bezogen. Es tut mir aufrichtig Leid, wenn ich Verwirrung mit meiner Inkompetenz gestiftet habe. 

/ironie off

Sry, die Nacht durchmachen tut nicht gut, hör lieber auf Norjena, dann wirste wohl nicht falsch informiert werden.


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Das konnte man aber auch leicht Missdeuten, da er
2 Hand-Waffen schreibt und unten wissen will wie sich der Späher spielt!


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2009)

@Norjena!Also werden 2 Handschwerter den Polearms unterlegen sein? Das ist aber blöd das man eine Waffengattung komplet überflüssig macht!


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> @Norjena!Also werden 2 Handschwerter den Polearms unterlegen sein? Das ist aber blöd das man eine Waffengattung komplet überflüssig macht!



Es scheint einfach so zu sein, fast alle Gladis tragen bisher Polearms, und auch später scheint das wohl so der Fall zu sein. 

Das hier ist ein Lvl 50 Großschwert (also Zweihand): http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=100900475
Hier eine gleichwertige Lvl 50 Polearm: http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=101300464

Der Grund warum Polearms anscheinend besser sind ist wohl (4 Strike Weapon), das heißt die Waffe hat eine Chance mit einem Schlag 4mal (natürlich für deutlich weniger Schaden) zu treffen, das Schwert "nur" 3mal.

Sicher ist es aber nicht, dazu müsstest du wohl nen Guide für Gladis suchen, gibts schon auf diversen anderen Seiten.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2009)

Hoffe die ändern daran noch was, wär ja dan total überflüssig 2Handschwerter einzufügen, oder kann man einen Schwert skin auf den Polearm legen?Scheint wohl dasselbe Problem zu sein wie zu Anfangszeiten WoW wo die Jägermechanik Ashj're Tul zur besten Fernkampfwaffe machte


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hoffe die ändern daran noch was, wär ja dan total überflüssig 2Handschwerter einzufügen, oder kann man einen Schwert skin auf den Polearm legen?Scheint wohl dasselbe Problem zu sein wie zu Anfangszeiten WoW wo die Jägermechanik Ashj're Tul zur besten Fernkampfwaffe machte



Templer können wie schon gesagt wenn sie auf einen Großteil ihrer Verteidigung verzichten mit sehr starken Skill (aber eben mit CD) Schaden machen, und die tragen keine Polearm.

Assas tragen später auch fast alle Schwerter statt Dolche...

Und nein, man kann Lvl 50 Skins nicht ändern, und schon garnicht zwischen unterschiedlichen Waffengattungen.


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

kann mir bitte wer die ganzen begriffe erklären wie.

Attack	308 - 324
Atk Speed	2.4	Accuracy	854
Physical Critical	10	Parry	816
Magic Accuracy	260
Accuracy	+128	Atk Speed	+19%
Knowledge	+100
Manastone Socketing


blicke da garnicht durch was die abkürzungen alle heißen sollen und was ich später für dne assasinen brauch?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> blicke da garnicht durch was die abkürzungen alle heißen sollen und was ich später für dne assasinen brauch?



Abkürzungen? Atk steht für Attack.
Den Rest kannst du einfach übersetzen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. August 2009)

Wo siehst du da ne abkürzung?!oO


----------



## Ferethor (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> kann mir bitte wer die ganzen begriffe erklären wie.
> 
> Attack	308 - 324
> Atk Speed	2.4	Accuracy	854
> ...


Ein bisschen google übersetzen lassen und schon hast du es.


Atk-Speed: Angriffsgeschwindigkeit

Accuracy: soviel wie Treffsicherheit

Knowledge: Wissen

Manastone Socketing: Manastein-Sockelung


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Attack	308 - 324=Waffenschaden
> Atk Speed	2.4=Tempo der Waffe
> Accuracy	854=Sowas wie der Stat "Trefferwertung" in Wow
> Physical Critical	10=kritische Trefferwertung
> ...


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Abkürzungen? Atk steht für Attack.
> Den Rest kannst du einfach übersetzen.


naja Atk kann ja vieles heißen ATK zum beispiel ist auch ein selbstverteidigungs sport.

wobei Atk noch logisch war aber der rest halt nicht [ wenn man das noch nie gespielt hat weiss man ja nicht was es da so gibt ]


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Was du später als Assa gebrauchen wirst wird wohl +attack aber hauptsächlich 
+physical crit sein!

Zu denn 2-Hand-Schwertern und Polearms:
Der Hauptgrund für Polearms (zumidnest am anfangs wie´s später aussieht weiß ich nicht)
ist der höhere dmg output bei einem Schlag, was wichtig ist, da man einen Kitenden Ranger (als Beispiel)
nicht dauernd vor der Waffe hat, was eine schnellere Angriffsgeschwindigkeit sinnlos macht!


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade inwiefern der Waffenschaden bei Skills eine Rolle spielt, weil eine "sichtbare" Waffendps gibt es nicht, nur den Schaden, weiß jemand wie genau das berechnet wird?


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2009)

Im PvP hab ich das bei den Asmos bisher immer gesehen : Da verwandeln die sich in einen Panther und rennen mit 200% Speed davon. Was ist das für ein Skill, vor allem da ich ihn schon bei Ranger und auch Assasinen gesehen habe. Ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich extremer Skill, da man damit nicht zu kriegen ist. Vor allem hat der Skill noch nen HoT, der alle 20sek 600 TP oder so heilt. Immun gegen CC sind die Leute dann auch.

Weiss jemand was das ist ?


2. Frage : Der Jäger hat nen Snare-Pfeil. Wovon hängt das ab, ob der Snare trifft ? Weil obwohl der Pfeil trifft wird manchmal kein Snare auf den Gegner gelegt.

3. Frage : Der Stun-Schuss des Jäger macht laut Beschreibung max. 380 Schaden oder so. Hab jedoch auch schon 1100er Hits damit gelandet und das uncrit. Oft macht er auch 700 Schaden. Trifft er dagegen Crit macht er nur 400 Schaden. WTF ?


----------



## Denami (17. August 2009)

hab auch paar Fragen:

Also wenn ich ein Prister- Kleriker mache dann irgendwann mal auf Kantor wechseln oder 1mal Kleriker immer Kleriker?

Wenn nein kann der Kleriker auch als Notfalls heiler einspringen?(habe nur Magier, Krieger und Späher ausprobiert.  

Im Abis gibt es ein Punktesystem und ne Währung also Abispunkte.
Was kann man da alles kaufen mit denn punkten?    

Gibt&#8217;s auch Haustiere wie wow?

Die Beta Version wo man auf Betawochenende zugreifen kann ist das die Aktuelle und Fertige Version? Bei mir Bugen die Videos.

MFG 

ME(ich)


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Denami schrieb:


> hab auch paar Fragen:
> 
> Also wenn ich ein Prister- Kleriker mache dann irgendwann mal auf Kantor wechseln oder 1mal Kleriker immer Kleriker?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

Haustiere nein. Die Klasse kann man dann auch nicht mehr ändern wenn sie einmal gewählt wurde. Notfallheiler hmm, falls du WoW gepielt hast kannst du den Heal ungefähr mit dem eines Vergelterpalas vergleichen.


----------



## Denami (17. August 2009)

Hey danke für die Antworten. 

Mir ist noch eine eingefallen, also ich hab mir mal die Rüstungen angeschaut und habe nie einen Helm oder was ähnliches gesehen. Gibt es nur diese Masken wo man die Ressourcen sehen kann (?ala t2 Paladin Helm Gibt&#8217;s ned?)?

Bei der frage: Wenn nein kann der Kleriker auch als Notfalls heiler einspringen hab ich was Falsch gemacht^^ wollte Kantor wissen. Die können ja so Dinger beschwören?!

Jo ich glaube das sind alle Fragen vorerst.^^

Gruss denami


----------



## Healor (17. August 2009)

Denami schrieb:


> Mir ist noch eine eingefallen, also ich hab mir mal die Rüstungen angeschaut und habe nie einen Helm oder was ähnliches gesehen. Gibt es nur diese Masken wo man die Ressourcen sehen kann (?ala t2 Paladin Helm Gibt&#8217;s ned?)?



Also Helme gibt es schon. Mit Level 8 bekam ich meinen ersten. Als Stoffie kann ich sogar alle Arten von Helmen tragen. Denke das ist bei allen Chars so, das jeder jeden Helm tragen kann.


----------



## Geige (17. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade inwiefern der Waffenschaden bei Skills eine Rolle spielt, weil eine "sichtbare" Waffendps gibt es nicht, nur den Schaden, weiß jemand wie genau das berechnet wird?



Sehr gute Frage ich hab bei meinem Jäger mit verschiedenen Bögen experimentiert
konnte aber keinen unterschied am *Skill*-Schade feststellen!
Hoffentlich wird das geändert gefixt!



Stancer schrieb:


> 2. Frage : Der Jäger hat nen Snare-Pfeil. Wovon hängt das ab, ob der Snare trifft ? Weil obwohl der Pfeil trifft wird manchmal kein Snare auf den Gegner gelegt.
> 
> 3. Frage : Der Stun-Schuss des Jäger macht laut Beschreibung max. 380 Schaden oder so. Hab jedoch auch schon 1100er Hits damit gelandet und das uncrit. Oft macht er auch 700 Schaden. Trifft er dagegen Crit macht er nur 400 Schaden. WTF ?



zu 2.) Ich denke (nur vermutung), dass sie sich zwar den Pfeilschaden einfangen, aber
dem Snare resisten, mir ist das auch schön öfters passiert aber nur bei bestimmten Mob´s (Wildschweinen, Papageien,...)

zu3.) Alltbekanntes Jägerproblem aus China!
Der Jäger ist (auch im PvP) sehr Crit-Glück lastig!
Da kann soetwas schon leider mal vorkommen, sollte allerdings auch abgeändert werden!


----------



## Varnamys (17. August 2009)

Denami schrieb:


> Bei der frage: Wenn nein kann der Kleriker auch als Notfalls heiler einspringen hab ich was Falsch gemacht^^ wollte Kantor wissen. Die können ja so Dinger beschwören?!


Ein Kantor kann "Dinger" beschwören?
Also bis Lvl 21 wohl nicht,... oder ich hab was übersehen. Wollte grad noch auf 22 lvln, aber morheim wird grad so schon von 30er Elyos überrannt. Ich mach mal ne Sterbepause.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theomes (17. August 2009)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren.
Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu Aion. 
1. Wie sieht es aus mit Quest wird es genügen geben oder muss man trotzdem noch grinden?
2.Wie sieht es aus mit der Skillung? muss man so Skillen wie man es z.b. wie in Hdro macht?
3.Wird es auch auf deutsch erscheinen?
 Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt mfg


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Theomes schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Damen und Herren.
> Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu Aion.
> 1. Wie sieht es aus mit Quest wird es genügen geben oder muss man trotzdem noch grinden?
> 2.Wie sieht es aus mit der Skillung? muss man so Skillen wie man es z.b. wie in Hdro macht?
> ...



1. Es wird genügend geben
2. Nein, es gibt Stigmas die man ausrüsten kann mit denen man zusätzliche Fähigkeiten gewinnt
3. Ja, wird es und du wirst den Client auf Deutsch umstellen können und mt einem EU-Key aber Zugriff auf sämtliche EU-Server haben (gleiches Prinzip wie bei HDRO, oder WoW)


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2009)

1. Quests gibts genug und mit 1.5 gibts nochmal einige mehr. Quests reichen zum Leveln aber jetzt schon aus. Meine Jägerin hab ich bis Level 23 gespielt und musste nicht einmal "grinden". Man sollte aber bedenken, das das Leveln trotzdem deutlich länger dauert im Vergleich zu WoW oder z.b. WAR.

Bsp : von Level 22 auf 23 brauch man 1.600.000 Erfahrung, pro Monster kriegt man etwa 4000-5000 Erfahrung und pro Quest zwischen 30.000 und 80.000 Erfahrung. Story-Quests geben etwas mehr aber ich hab schon 5-6 Stunden gebraucht um von 22 auf 23 zu kommen.

2. Skillmöglichkeiten gibt es keine. Das einzige worauf man Einfluss hat ist die Wahl der "Stigmas". Aber Skillbäume etc. gibt es nicht.

3. Wird deutsche Server geben und dementsprechend auch eine deutsche Version


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Theomes schrieb:


> 1. Wie sieht es aus mit Quest wird es genügen geben oder muss man trotzdem noch grinden?
> 2.Wie sieht es aus mit der Skillung? muss man so Skillen wie man es z.b. wie in Hdro macht?
> 3.Wird es auch auf deutsch erscheinen?



1. Es gibt genug 0815 Qeusts wie in jedem MMO, sprich grinden mit Story verpackt, wie immer eben.
2. Es gibt Stigmas, eine Art "Glyphen" welche neue Skills freischalten, bei release kann man 5 normale un 3 "besondere" Stigmas einbauen, es gibt sehr viel mehr Stigmas als Plätze, man kann sich also für vieles entscheiden, das ist sozusagen das Skillsystem.
3. Ja es kommt bei release auf deutsch, die deutschen Server stehen sogar dann in Deutschland (Frankfurt a.M.).

Edit: 3 Deppen, 1 Gedanke, 3 Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

Da hier schon so viele schlau Fragen gestelt wurden muss ich auch mal was fragen.

MH!?!?

Wird's da auch 'nen Mehrspieler-Modus geben?


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Wird's da auch 'nen Mehrspieler-Modus geben?



Nö, jeder spielt alleine, der Server ist leider nur zum chatten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Theomes (17. August 2009)

Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten. also wird es sich lohnen es zu spielen? weil ich denke immer noch es kommt ja aus dem Asiatischen Raum das es mega grinder ist wie Rappelz. Weil ich habe keine Lust ein Grinder mir zu kaufen und dann noch monatlich dafür zu bezahlen


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Theomes schrieb:


> Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten. also wird es sich lohnen es zu spielen? weil ich denke immer noch es kommt ja aus dem Asiatischen Raum das es mega grinder ist wie Rappelz. Weil ich habe keine Lust ein Grinder mir zu kaufen und dann noch monatlich dafür zu bezahlen



Wow ist in Asien das wohl meist gespielste Spiel (MMO), wenn die so extrem auf Grinder stehen würden wäre das wohl kaum der Fall oder? Genauso wie Guild Wars...ist auch kein Grinder und beliebt ohne Ende. NC Soft ist der größte und einer der besten MMO Punlisher, die können mehr als nur Grindspiele machen.

Das Asiaten so extrem auf Grinder stehen ist eher ein Gerücht.


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2009)

Komm mal von dem Gedanken weg, das alles was aus Asien kommt nen Grinder ist. Aion ist nicht mehr Grinder wie WoW, wobei WoW auch schon teilweise extremes grinden ist.
"Töte x" , "Sammel y" oder "Dailys-Quests" sind auch nur Formen des grindens. Wie oft musst du die gleiche Instanz raiden um 1 Setteil zu kriegen ? 10mal ? 20mal ? Ist genauso Grind. Materialien farmen, weil man eine seltene Zutat braucht ist auch grind. Und dann wären da ja noch die tollen Quests wie "bring mir die Haut eines Wildschweins" und man muss dann erstmal 50 Wildschweine kloppen damit so eine Haut dropt. Waren die anderen 49 Wildschweine alle hautlos ?

Es ist aber kein Vergleich zu einem F2P wie Silkroad oder Rappelz, wo man 10.000 Monster umhauen muss damit sich der EP-Balken um 1mm bewegt !

Es kommt einzig darauf an wie die ganzen Sachen verpackt sind. Auch wenn die Quests in Aion nur standardkost sind, so finde ich sie teilweise recht herausfordernd.


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

Ne mal Spaß bei Seite.

Gibt es eine Kollisions Abfrage in Aion? Bzw bei Chars also das man nicht durch jemanden hindurchlaufen kann.

Es ist kein Grinder spiel wurde aber auch schon oft genug in anderen Theards bzw. in diesem hier beantwortet bzw. diskutiert


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Kollisions Abfrage in Aion?
> Es ist kein Grinder spiel wurde aber auch schon oft genug in anderen Theards bzw. in diesem hier beantwortet bzw. diskutiert



1. Soweit ich weiß nein, irgendwie schaden, aber auch gleichzeitig gut, die Abfrage in WAR hat mir gefallen, aber war wohl leider auch teilweiße für die Lags verantwortlich.
2. Naja, für mich IST Aion ein Grinder, genau wie Wow und Co...Guild Wars sehe ich mal Ausnahme.


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

Ok ich korrigiere mich selber:

Man muss auch in Aion Monster töten!


----------



## Healor (17. August 2009)

Wie kann man denn die Gifte auf die Waffen auftragen? Bin mit meinem Assa gerade Level 10 geworden, kann die Gifte auch kaufen aber kann sie nicht benutzen?


----------



## Geige (17. August 2009)

Ich denke dafür brauchst du einen extra Skill,
bin mir aber im Moment nicht sicher!


----------



## cyberraider (17. August 2009)

Wird die Open Beta schon in deutsch sein oder wie die Closed Beta in englisch?


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> Wird die Open Beta schon in deutsch sein oder wie die Closed Beta in englisch?



Von offizieller Seite heißt es das der deutsche 1.5 Client rechtzeitig zum Headstart zum download bereit steht. Deshalb würde ich einfach mal behaupten das die Open-Beta weiterhin auf Englisch sein wird.


----------



## Denami (17. August 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Ein Kantor kann "Dinger" beschwören?
> Also bis Lvl 21 wohl nicht,... oder ich hab was übersehen. Wollte grad noch auf 22 lvln, aber morheim wird grad so schon von 30er Elyos überrannt. Ich mach mal ne Sterbepause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin mir nicht sicher aber 1von beiden kann so Geister oder so beschwören in Videos so äm ja so Platte Dinger die auf Gruppenmitglieder so Strahl. 

Äm es ist der Kleriker denn ich meine.Klick me^^

Frage:kan Kantor auch sowas? Nicht oder?

mfg me


----------



## reinlchris (18. August 2009)

also der Kantor kann meines wissen nichts beschwören erst buffed halt, hilft hin und wieder beim heilen (kommt mitm heal nie an den kleriker ran) und haut halt drauf mit seinen stab.
Kleriker = der HEILER
Kantor = Supporter (mädchen für alles xD )


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2009)

Gibt es die Fledermaus Flügel for Asmodier noch?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Die Fledermausflügel?!oO

Also wenn du die schwarzen meinst...das sind die standartflügel^^


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier hab in letzter Zeit nur gefederte Flügel gesehn! Haben sie die komplett raus genommen?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Öhm..naja spiele Elyos daher weiss ichs net sicher...aber das sind weder die standart noch die CE Flügel..denke ma das das denn Flügel von höherem level sind....das aussehen der flügel ändert sich im laufe des levelaufstiegs...


----------



## Oglokk (18. August 2009)

Ich kann nur zu Punkt 3 meinen Senf dazugeben da ich genau trade skills mir genau angeschaut habe.Es ist nicht etwas schwerer als in WoW sondern erheblich schwerer und genau so sollte es sein.Es lehnt ein wenig an Dark Age of Camelots crafting system an.Die Mats muss man erstmal farmen wobei es erze im überfluss gibt und Holz nicht was irgendwie schon komisch ist.Und je höher man kommt desto schwieriger wird es.Die Zutaten die man zusätzlich erstehen muss sind nicht gerade billig und so muss man sich anfangs eher fürs lvln und equippen entscheiden und für wenig craften oder halt umgekehrt.

Um es kurz zu machen.NEIN man schafft es nicht wie in WoW einen crafting Skill in zwei Tagen zu maxxen inkl. Mats zu farmen ^^.

Es dauert schon einige Zeit.


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd auch mal behaupten das, das Flügel für lvl 30 oder 40 sind. 
Sehen aber verdamt cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich weiß wo es die gibt holl ich sie mir wenn dann Aion endlich drausen ist.


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ich würd auch mal behaupten das, das Flügel für lvl 30 oder 40 sind.
> Sehen aber verdamt cool aus
> 
> 
> ...



Sehen echt geil aus .


----------



## Oglokk (18. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab da auch ein paar Fragen^^
> 
> Zum Spiritmaster: Wie kann ich mir den Vorstellen?? Ist das ein Art Hexenmeister wie in Wow oder spielt man den völlig anderst? Muss man die angriffe des "pets" selber auswählen, so Pokemon Style? Oder greift es selber an und ich brauch nur PewPew zu machen? Was bringen die verschieden Pets? Und wie "gut" ist der Spiritmaster im PvP, hab jetzt in den Foren sehr wenig bis gar nichts von ihm gehört^^ Wär cool wenn ihr was über ihn erzählen könnt
> 
> ...





Einige sollten hier mal eines lernen.Nicht ein MMORPG mit einem anderen zu vergleichen.Ein Spiritmaster spielt sich anders als als ein HM sonst würde er nicht spiritmaster heissen.Ich selber habe die Beta gespielt und muss sagen es ist ein sehr anspruchsvolles game mit viel Tiefe was es in der Hinsicht noch nicht gegeben hat.Und da die Beta nur mit Patch 1.02 oder so lief und das spiel in der version 1.5 released wird wird es noch mehr Tiefe bekommen.Es ist halt kein 0815 MMORPG wie andere die den Marktführer angreifen wollten sondern eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz die sich bei eher erfahrenen und erwachseneren MMORPG Liebhabern durchsetzt was ich auch sehr begrüsse.


----------



## Astadia (18. August 2009)

war version 1.0

und gebe dir recht bin auch der meinung das man es nicht vergleichen sollte, jedenfalls wird man bei aion nicht so verwöhnt sonder muss auch selber mal bissel skill zeigen schon an manchen normalen mops


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Jow, schnelles Leveln ist bei Aion nicht das zieht sich. Und wer nach einer Woche alles sehen will und dann am besten das beste Equipt haben will der solte die Finger von Aion lassen und bei WoW bleiben oder damit Anfangen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Naja wir, die wir die Beta gespielt haben können uns netma wirklich nen Bild machen wie hartnäckig das leveln noch wird...von 29 auf 30 war schon net so angenehm...denkt euch ma aus wie das von 45 auf 50 aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Ich weiß noch damals bei WoW.
Von 50-57 war es so omg ich will nicht dran denken. Aber danach voll Motiviert die Letzen drei level gingen so schnell ^^


----------



## Sounds (18. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=1.2.10

Kleine Übersicht über die Flügel.


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

In wow lvl man doch viel schneller als in Aion oda nicht ?


----------



## Freewalker (18. August 2009)

Ob nun schneller kann man denke ich vor 1.5 nicht sagen. Ich finde aber das es wesentlich anspruchsvoller ist als in WoW


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ob nun schneller kann man denke ich vor 1.5 nicht sagen. Ich finde aber das es wesentlich anspruchsvoller ist als in WoW



Ja stimmt auch wieder ,man sollte bis zum Release (37 tage 10:04:23 )
nichts dazu sagen .

Aber anspruchvoll ist es echt


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. August 2009)

habe auch ein paar fragen:

1.wird es eine offene beta geben in europa?

2.wen ja,kan man die chars aus der close beta bei der offenen weiter spielen?

3.wird es raids geben wie bei wow(25er)

4.wen man bei amazon vorbestellt,steht da "2) Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel" wan wird das sein?


----------



## Kizna (18. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> habe auch ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1.wird es eine offene beta geben in europa?
> 
> ...




Alle Fragen wurden schon tausend mal beantwortet.


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

ich weiß so lernen sie es nie aber auch egal .

1. ja 

2.nein 

3.denk mal shcon 

4.ich glaube 5tage vorm Release


----------



## Geige (18. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> habe auch ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1.wird es eine offene beta geben in europa?
> Ja wird es!
> ...



Aber das nächste mal wie shcon gesagt Sufu!


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. August 2009)

SuFu hat grade auch geholfen nach dem post von Kizna
http://forum.gamona.de/allgemeines-159/faq...keys-19907.html
prima link mit vielen fragen+antworten in der übersicht


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Ehm ich glau be ein Link von einer anderen seite ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

> Ehm ich glau be ein Link von einer anderen seite ist nicht erlaubt




Wieso sollte das nicht erlaubt sein?

Is doch sehr informativ was da steht.
Es ist nicht verboten, andere Seiten/Quellen zu verlinken.

Wenn du natürlich irgend nen Quatsch verlinkst (am Thema vorbei, nicht ganz Jugendfrei usw), ist das was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. August 2009)

noch ne frage am buffed,wird es einen aion abteil geben wie es schon für wow, Warhammer Online,Runes of Magic usw gibt dem man dan auch auf der startseite direckt findet?


----------



## cyberraider (18. August 2009)

Schreibst du in einem anderen Forum als wir ?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> noch ne frage am buffed,wird es einen aion abteil geben wie es schon für wow, Warhammer Online,Runes of Magic usw gibt dem man dan auch auf der startseite direckt findet?



Ja wird es. Wie stark der ausgebaut wird und gepflegt / upgedated wird hängt natürlich davon ab wie erfolgreich Aion bei uns sein wird und wie viele dann entsprechend hier auf Buffed diesen Bereich nutzen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

> noch ne frage am buffed,wird es einen aion abteil geben wie es schon für wow, Warhammer Online,Runes of Magic usw gibt dem man dan auch auf der startseite direckt findet?



Ein Aion-Forum gibt es ja schon jetzt wenn auch noch nicht ganz so umfangreich wie bei anderen Spielen.
Bin zwar kein Admin aber ich glaube, ich schreibe nix Falsches wenn ich behaupte:

Ob das Forum irgendwann nochma etwas grosszügiger gestaltet wird oder aktuelle Themen zu Aion im Fornenticker auftauchen - das hängt ganz stark vom Erfolg des Spiels ab!


----------



## Ankira (18. August 2009)

was n abyss ??


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Tut mir leid aber für so wenig eigeninitiative...da gibbet keine antwort...SuFu FTW!!!


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> 3.wird es raids geben wie bei wow(25er)



Pille Palle ich will wieder 40Mann Raids!
Wie sieht das aus ich weiß das es 6Mann Gruppe(korigiert mich) gibt. Wie groß sind die Raid Gruppen in Aion? Der Abyss soll ja für 1000 Personen sein aber wie groß sind dann Raids? 500 Man Max oder wie?


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

> was n abyss ??



omg : Abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Naja..also bisher die Gruppen die ich im Abyss erlebte waren maximal 30 Leute...weiss net ob da noch mehr in eine Gruppe können....


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> wie groß sind dann Raids? 500 Man



wens so kommt werde ich kein raid lead machen^^ 25 maximal hoffe ich


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> omg : Abyss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg wasn das für ein Link?? voll am Thema vorbei.



hoschy schrieb:


> wens so kommt werde ich kein raid lead machen^^ 25 maximal hoffe ich



Minimal 25 Leute.
Max. wäre ich für 40 zu haben wie in Old WoW. Zumindest klaub ich das die Große Festung im Abyss nichtmal in Korea erobert wurde also klaub ich das man da mit ner Menge gut Equipter Leute rein muss.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Nee...25 wäre bissi schwach..is ja schon bei wow scheisse genug gewesen die 40er zu verbannen....hoffe so auf 35 oder so...

Wieso am Thema vorbei?^^Passende Antwort auf die Frage...


----------



## Freewalker (18. August 2009)

Eine Raidgruppe (Alliance) fasst 4 Gruppen. In einer Gruppe haben 6 Leute platz. 6x4 = 24. Also passen in eine Alliance 24 Personen.
Ob es da endet oder ob man diese erweitern kann weiss ich nicht. 

Bild:

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/aion0019tah.jpg/


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

> omg : Abyss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> omg wasn das für ein Link?? voll am Thema vorbei.



Mach keine Sachen ^^


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Mach keine Sachen ^^


Na nix gegen dich aber der Link ist eigentlich Leer oder bei mir wird es nichts angezeigt.

Aber ganz ehrlich diese Frage kann man sich echt sparen wenn man sich auch nur etwas für Aion interessiert.

Edit: um nicht als BUh man dazustehen: http://www.atreia.de/content/56/abyss/1/
Ich bin sowiso meistens der Blöde der seinen Freunden die neuen Sachen erklären darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

> Aber ganz ehrlich diese Frage kann man sich echt sparen wenn man sich auch nur etwas für Aion interessiert



Jap, deshalb der nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Link wobei der eigentlich direkt zum Sience-Fiction Kultstreifen mit Ed-Harris weiterleiten solle, ka warum er nicht richtig funtzt aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (19. August 2009)

Heyho

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, was man so macht, wenn man endlich mal lvl 50 ist?^^ Kann mir im moment nichts vorstellen, ausser bissl PvP, ich hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären! In WoW (Ich weiss Aion ist nicht Wow blabla) war ja das Streben nach EpixXxe und so das Ziel und man ging halt Raiden... Gibt es in Aion auch Raid's? Oder einfach Abyss wo man Festungen erobert?? 

Und wegen Eq, sehen eigtl alle gleich aus so wie in GW, oder gibts verschieden aussehende Rüstungsteile?

Sorry für diese dummen Fragen LG Steff


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Es gibt Instanzen, Weltbosse, Raids, den Abyss, die sehr teuren und zeitaufwendigen Berufe, und Festungen, eine Arena (nicht instanziert und nur zum Soaß) etc....du hast genug zu tun. Für den höchsten Abyssrang kannst du gut ein Jahr Spielzeit reinstecken...nur als Beispiel.

Rüstungen gibt es viele, wohl nicht gaz so viele in GW (zb keine "Prestige" welche optisch anders ist) sondern viele Sets, und Items haben auch deutlich mehr Einfluss als in GW (ähnlich Wow).


----------



## Steff77 (19. August 2009)

OK Danke 

Dann würde mich noch das mit den Rüstungen interessieren^^


Edith: Ahhhh du zwingst mich zum Editieren xD  Frage zurückgenommen^^


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Dann würde mich noch das mit den Rüstungen interessieren^^



Siehe oben, grad hinzugefügt, es gibt aber noch dies hier.

http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/suit.shtml

Gesagt werden sollte auch das man ab Lvl 30 Rüstungs und Waffenskins auf andere Rüstungen übertragen kann (die Stats bleiben erhalten), man kann also mit lvl 45 eine Lvl 20 Rüstung tragen wenn die Optisch besser aussieht, bei den hochwertigen Lvl 50 Items ist dies aber meines Wissens nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, was man so macht, wenn man endlich mal lvl 50 ist?^^ Kann mir im moment nichts vorstellen, ausser bissl PvP, ich hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären! In WoW (Ich weiss Aion ist nicht Wow blabla) war ja das Streben nach EpixXxe und so das Ziel und man ging halt Raiden... Gibt es in Aion auch Raid's? Oder einfach Abyss wo man Festungen erobert??
> 
> ...



ja es wird raids geben oder gibts es shco inzstanzen auch das pve soll in aion um einieges schwerer sein als in wow und mit mehr action


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ja es wird raids geben oder gibts es shco inzstanzen auch das pve soll in aion um einieges schwerer sein als in wow und mit mehr action



Schwerer als nicht Hardmodes in Wow ja, aber sicherlich leichter als manche Teile in BC oder Hardmodes zb in Ulduar. Aber es wird auch ständig erweitert.


----------



## Steff77 (19. August 2009)

Ok nochmal Danke für die netten antworten^^ Spiel ist gekauft und hoffentlich sehn wir uns in Game irgendwann einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schwerer als nicht Hardmodes in Wow ja, aber sicherlich leichter als manche Teile in BC oder Hardmodes zb in Ulduar. Aber es wird auch ständig erweitert.



ich stell ma auch ne frage ^^

ich hab gehört das die aion addons ( damit mein ich die erweiterungen wie bc und wotlk)    nicht in den handel kommen sondern iin form eines patches auf die server draufgespielt werden

ist da was dran oder fake?


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hab gehört das die aion addons ( damit mein ich die erweiterungen wie bc und wotlk)    nicht in den handel kommen sondern iin form eines patches auf die server draufgespielt werden



Das ist nicht bekannt, aber bei Lineage 1 und 2 war es meine Wissens so das diese Patches einfach aufgespielt wurden (bin mir da aber nicht sicher).
Kann also durchaus wahr sein.


----------



## Duath (19. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hab gehört das die aion addons ( damit mein ich die erweiterungen wie bc und wotlk)    nicht in den handel kommen sondern iin form eines patches auf die server draufgespielt werden
> 
> ist da was dran oder fake?


Naja, was heißt "fake"... kann auch reine Spekulation sein, weil Patch 1.5 so riesig ist.
Ob Addons kommen werden oder nicht weiß niemand. Nicht mal die Community Manager von NCSoft.



Norjena schrieb:


> Schwerer als nicht Hardmodes in Wow ja, aber sicherlich leichter als manche Teile in BC oder Hardmodes zb in Ulduar. Aber es wird auch ständig erweitert.


Naja, der Boss, den ich in einem anderen Thread mal erwähnt habe, hat Sunwell-Niveau (vor dem Nerf) und ist bislang unbesiegt...
Der PvE-Content in Aion ist durchaus knackiger als der PvE-Content in WoW.

@Steff: Mit dem meistern eines Berufs wirst du dich erstmal lange beschäftigen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ob Addons kommen werden oder nicht weiß niemand. Nicht mal die Community Manager von NCSoft.



Naja, vieleicht wissen sie es ja, aber sagen nix? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> In wow lvl man doch viel schneller als in Aion oda nicht ?



nachdem  blizzard spezielles lvl eq eingeführt hat die mounts auf lvl 20 runtergesetzt hat und die exp für mobs und qs erhöht hat

würd ich sagen ja man lvlt sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, vieleicht wissen sie es ja, aber sagen nix?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Entwickler geben i.d.R. keine Planungen an CMs weiter, denn wenn die sich mal verplappern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise bekommen CMs nur Infos zu Dingen, die wirklich feststehen.


----------



## Herzbube (20. August 2009)

Meines Wissens wird doch mit Patch 1.5 schon die Stufenobergrenze auf 55 angehoben (also direkt beim EU-Start wird ja Patch 1.5 verfügbar sein). Also ist das mit den einfach aufgespielten Addons garnicht mal so weithergeholt. GW hatte ja z.b. keine monatlichen kosten, dafür durfte man sich regelmäßig die Addons holen. Bei Aion zahlt man 13€ im Monat und kriegt die Addons kostenlos. Also ich für meinen Teil wäre froh über solch eine Entwicklung.


----------



## Lintflas (20. August 2009)

Da ich mit meinen Charakteren nicht über Level 10 gekommen bin, mal eine Frage an Spieler die schon die höheren Level (20-50) erreicht haben:

Wie ist eurer Meinung nach das Verhältnis zwischen PVP und PVE?

Kann man in Aion auch als Spieler mit PVE/Crafting-Schwerpunkt glücklich werden, oder ist es doch eher PVP-lastig?


----------



## Sounds (20. August 2009)

Ich hab mir in der Aion Armory ein paar Crafting rezepte angeschaut. Da gibt es als Scheider (Stoff- und Lederrüstungen) ein große auswahl an pvp Sachen. 

http://www.aionarmory.com/


----------



## evergrace (20. August 2009)

so ich denke mal dass ich noch diese woche lvl 80 erreichen werde (atm lvl 75)
da dass mein main ist, habe ich ka was ich dann als erstes machen sollte?
Sollte ich dann hero instanzen gehen bis ich gutes equip habe? und dann erst in raids?


----------



## BloodyLove (20. August 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> so ich denke mal dass ich noch diese woche lvl 80 erreichen werde (atm lvl 75)
> da dass mein main ist, habe ich ka was ich dann als erstes machen sollte?
> Sollte ich dann hero instanzen gehen bis ich gutes equip habe? und dann erst in raids?



Am Aion - Thema vorbei.... 6 ... Setzen!


----------



## evergrace (20. August 2009)

sry bin mit suchfunktion hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
da ich aber auch aion zocke dann ab/mit der pre order.. was dann mit lvl 50 machen=


----------



## Freewalker (20. August 2009)

Ist einfach nur eine Übersetzung. Aber von Levelgrenze 55 kann ich nichts lesen. Zwar sind das *nicht alle* Inhalte des Pates aber ich denke sowas hätte man doch dazu geschrieben.

*Patch 1.5
*

Instanzen



12 neue Instanzen wurden in das Spiel eingefügt.
Alle haben unterschiedliche Designs.
Diese Instanzen sind darauf ausgerichtet, Spielern bessere Items und Abyss Punkte zu gewähren.

"Dark Poeta"

Das Dimensionstor in Poeta wurde in der Vergagenheit zerstört, doch die steten Versuche der Balaur, Poeta zu infiltrieren, führte zu einer erneuten Öffnung des Dimensionstores und zur Übernahme. Dies ist die Geschichte einiger Daeva, die Pläne der Balaur vereiteln, und "Dark Poeta" verteidigen, welches nahezu zerstört ist.

- Spieler müssen mindestens Level 50 sein und ein Item besitzen, welches sie durch eine Quest bekommen, um Zugang zur Instanz zu erlangen
- die Instanz kann durch ein Artefakt im Sumpf der schwarzen Tränen sowie im Frostbrow Camp betreten werden
- Punkte können durch das Töten von Monstern und das Ernten seltener Materialien verdient werden
- Das Zerstören von Gebäuden und Objektiven sowie Bossen gibt deutlich mehr Punkte
- Je mehr Punkte bis zum Ablauf der "Zeitbegrenzung" erreicht wurden, umso schwerer wird der Endgegne
- Schafft die Gruppe die Instanz nicht in dieser Zeit, steht der Endboss nicht zur Verfügung
- Je schwerer der Endboss "erspielt" wird, umso besser sind die Belohnungen
- Monster, die bereits aus bereits bekannten Gebieten werden in abgewandleter Form auch in "Dark Poeta" zu finden sein


Schlachtfeld "Dreadgion"

Streitkräfte der Elyos und der Asmodier nehmen an der Schlacht teil, Dreadgion zu bezwingen.
Ziel des Schlachtfeldes ist es, Dreadgion zu infiltrieren, und seine Energiequellen zu zerstören, sowie den Kommandanten zu bezwingen. Aber seid darauf gefasst, dass euch die feindliche Fraktion in die Quere kommen kann...

- Diese Instanz im PvPvE Stil wird es Spielern beider Fraktionen erlauben, gleichzeitig einzutreten
- Sie kann nur zu bestimmten Zeiten betreten werden, durch Ansprechen eines NPC
- Es ist möglich, Einzeln, "Schnell" und in Gruppen beizutreten
- Es ist möglich, explizit ein "Neues" Spiel zu betreten, oder einem bestehenden Match beizutreten, auch als Gruppe
- Spieler werden die Instanz erst betreten können, wenn genug Spieler beider Seiten registriert sind
- Punkte werden durch das Töten von Monstern und die Zerstörung von Energeiquellen in der Instanz verdient
- Punkte werden ebenfalls durch das Töten von gegnerischen Spielern gewährt. Hat dieser 0 Punkte, werden keine Punkte gutgeschrieben.
- Beim Tod durch einen gegnerischen Spieler geht ein Teil der Punkte verloren
- Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, den Kommandanten zu erreichen, aber auch, die gegnerische Fraktion daran zu hindern, dies zu erreichen, Strategie ist gefragt!
- Ist der Kommandant bezwungen, oder die Zeit läuft an, endet die Mission und die Punkte werden berechnet, um die siegreiche Fraktion zu ermitteln
- AP werden gewährt auf Basis der erhaltenen Punkte, die siegreiche Fraktion erhält dabei einen Bonus
- Besondere Bosse werden zusätzlich einige Belohnungen droppen

"Steelrake Valley"

Dies ist der Name eines Piratenschiffes der "Ironbeard Bucaneers".

- Bis zu 6 Spieler können die Instanz betreten
- Spieler müssen Level 40 oder höher sein
- Spieler müssen eine Zugangsquestreihe absolvieren, und können die Instanz nur alle 6 Stunden betreten
- Es gibt viele verschiedene Wege, diese Instanz zu bestreiten, die auch die Schwierigkeit deutlich beeinflussen

"Abyss Fortress Dungeon"

Die drei Festungen in der unteren Abyss (Sulfur Tree Fortress, West Shield Fortress, East Shield Fortress) und 5 Festungen im oberen Bereich der Abyss (Asteria, Rhoo, Krotan, Dikasas, Ran Miren) haben alle ihre eigenen Instanzen, und viele Quests, dies sich mit ihnen befassen, wurden ins Spiel eingefügt. Ob ihr diese Inhalte bestreiten könnt, hängt davon ab, welche Fraktion gerade die Festung besetzt hält, und daher ist die Einnahme nun von noch größerer Bedeutung.

- Spieler der Fraktion, die gerade die Festung besetzen, können durch Betätigen eines Objektes in die Instanzen gelangen
- Jede Instanz hat eine Großzahl an Schatztruhen, und das Ziel ist, so viele wie möglich in einer bestimmten Zeit zu sammeln
- Die Schwierigkeit der Instanzen variieren, und wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, verschwinden die Truhen nach und nach, oder aber alle auf einmal

"Nohusana Training Camp"

Diese Instanz ist eher dazu gedacht, Spielern ein "Tutorial" zur Belagerung zu geben, wenn diese noch nicht oft in der Abyss waren.

- Zutritt nur in den Leveln 25 bis 28
- Erst nach Abschluss der kompletten Zugangsquestreihe zur Abyss




Skills und Fähigkeiten

- Es wurden 93 neue "Basic Stigma Stones" und "Advanced Stigma Stones" eingefügt
- 6 neue, "Advanced Stigma Stones" wurden für jede Klasse eingefügt, und können für Abyss Punkte gekauft werden

(Details tbd)



Character Design

Mit der Einführung der neuen Advanced Stigma Stones wurden entsprechende Slots hinzugefügt.
Nach Absolvieren einer notwendigen Questreihe, können bis zu 3 Stigma Steine erworben werden.
In den drei neuen Slots können sowohl "Advanced" als auch "Basic Stones" ausgerüstet werden.


Klassen Design

Im Sinne der Klassenbalance wurden einige der Devine Stone Debuffs neu gewichtet.
- Im Dual Wield wird die Offhand Proc Chance verringert
- Blutung und Vergiftung beliben unberührt

Um ungewünschte Spielweisen zu unterbinden, wurden Änderungen an der Zuteilung von XP und AP innerhalb von Gruppen vorgenommen.
- Bisher, wenn ein Spieler starb oder ausloggte, wurde die XP/AP auf verbleibende Spieler verteilt, dies wurde verändert - die theoretische XP die ein Spieler bekommen hätte, wird nun vor der Zuweisung abgezogen

- Schaden, der im PvP Kampf verursacht wird, wurde verringert.
- Soringen während einer Skill Animation führt nun nicht mehr zur Aktivierung der Combo Kette
- Die Zeit, welche benötigt wird, um die "Ausgeruhte Energie" Bar zu füllen, wurde von 3 auf 2 Tage gesenkt
- Neue Emeotes hinzugefügt: "Moment der Stille" und "Beten"
Diese Emotes können von dem NPC der darstellenden Kunst in den Hauptstädten erworben werden


Items

Neues Itemlevel "Heroisches Item" wurde eingeführt.
- Heroische Items sind orange
- Es gibt Wafen und Rüstung der Stue Heroisch. Sie können in den neuen Instanzen erbeutet werden

Einige Waffen wurden bezüglich ihrer kritischen Treffer überarbeitet.
- Einhand Schwerter haben nun eine geringere Chance auf einen kriischen Treffer, Polearms, Stäbe und Bögen eine Höhere

Neue Item Sets hinzugefügt
- Neue Instanzen, aber auch Rezepte bieten euch neue Setteile

54 neue Rezepte für die Crafting Berufe hinzugefügt
- Einige davon sind einzigartig



Neue Kostüme hinzugefügt, im Stile Kimono, chinesische Uniform, zu erwerben bei Kostüm - NPCs Elyos/Asmodian Divine Costume NPCs.

Neue Materialien für das Crafting können nun mit geringer Chance aus bestehenden Nodes geerntet werden.

Neue Item Attribute eingeführt: "Cast Speed Increase", "Increase Threat" und "Reduce Threat"

Neue Items als Belohnung für AP eingefügt, die auch Setboni enthalten

Einige der Rohstoffnodes wurden an "geeignetere Orte" platziert.

Neue Funktionen eingefügt, die Gruppen schneller auffüllen

Neue Funktionen zur Anpassung des Chars verfügbar:
- neue Frisuren
- neue Gesichtsdesigns

Die Minimap hat nun eine Zoomfunktion

update 29.07.2009

Raids und Dungeons

- Zeitlimit für Instanzen geändert:
    - Instanzen, die auf „Forts“ basieren, haben nun einen ID Cooldown von 18 Stunden,     bis diese wieder betreten werden können. Dark Poeta’s Instanzen
    - Dark Poeta Instanzen: Cooldown von sechs auf acht Stunden erhöht
    - Draubniru Instanzen: Cooldown auf sechs Stunden verringert

Quests

- Eine erhebliche Anhebung der Anzahl an Quests in den Gebieten Elten und Morheim (!)

Klassen

- Kleine Aufwertung der Fähigkeiten der Klassen Gladiator und Zauberer

Interface

- Neue Statistikanzeige hinzugefügt für
     - Zaubergeschwindigkeit
    - Wutaufbau (Aggro)
    - Anzeige für Widerstand gegen “Crowd Control”, damit ihr nie wieder zu Schafen     werdet…

Items

- Eine große Menge an Items wurde hinzugefügt, damit ihr Nutzen aus den neuen Stats ziehen könnt.

(Disclaimer: Die Übersetzung deutscher Namen kann in der endgültigen Fassung abweichen!)


Quelle: http://www.wowinfos.de/AION-Online/AION-Patchnotes/index.php


----------



## Duath (20. August 2009)

Herzbube schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird doch mit Patch 1.5 schon die Stufenobergrenze auf 55 angehoben (also direkt beim EU-Start wird ja Patch 1.5 verfügbar sein). Also ist das mit den einfach aufgespielten Addons garnicht mal so weithergeholt. GW hatte ja z.b. keine monatlichen kosten, dafür durfte man sich regelmäßig die Addons holen. Bei Aion zahlt man 13€ im Monat und kriegt die Addons kostenlos. Also ich für meinen Teil wäre froh über solch eine Entwicklung.


Die maximale Stufe bleibt auch mit 1.5 auf 50.


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

Wo Patch 1.5 doch soviele neue Instanzen bringt, beantrage ich hiermit einen Instanz Guide sämtlicher Stufen und ihrer Standorte!
Mich persönlich interessiert vor allem wann und wo man als Elyos auf die erste Instanz stößt.
Außerdem...
Bezüglich Fortress Dungeons, wie sieht das eigentlich aus?
Kann eine Gilde ein Festung wie in Warhammer beanspruchen?
Wenn ja, ist das dazugehörige Dungeon wie in Ragnarok Online nur für die beanspruchende Gilde oder für die ganze Fraktion zugänglich?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## Freewalker (20. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Wo Patch 1.5 doch soviele neue Instanzen bringt, beantrage ich hiermit einen Instanz Guide sämtlicher Stufen und ihrer Standorte!
> Mich persönlich interessiert vor allem wann und wo man als Elyos auf die erste Instanz stößt.
> Außerdem...
> Bezüglich Fortress Dungeons, wie sieht das eigentlich aus?
> ...



Also im Abyss gibt es keine Ahnung wie viele Festungen. Am Anfang sind alle in den Händen der Balaur. Elyos und Asmodier haben das Ziel eine Festung für sich zu beanspruchen. Das gelingt in dem man die Verteidigung zerstört/ausschaltet und sich zum "Guardian" vorkämpft. Dieser Boss ist der Kern der Festung. Mit ihm steht und fällt sie. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die Gilde die Festung zugesprochen bekommt die am meisten schaden gemacht hat oder die den Todesstoß versetzt hat. Sollte ein Asmodier oder eine Asmodische Gilde den Guardian gekillt haben ist die Festung nun in deren Besitz. Also können nun alle Asmodiert dort auch die Instanz betreten. Ich bin der Meinung in der Beta auch Timer gesehen zu haben. Ich weiss nu nicht ob diese etwas mit dem Erobern können zu tun haben. Auf alle Fälle ist es von nun an die Aufgabe der Elyos die Festung zu erobern um die Privilegien genießen zu können. Die Balaur mischen sich allerdings von Zeit zu Zeit ebenfalls ein was das alles ein wenig interessanter macht.

Ps: Auch wenn das nicht leicht zu lesen sein sollte werde ich keinen Rechtschreibkurs besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (20. August 2009)

Ist Kleriker+Templer oder Kleriker+Kantor ein besseres Team für:

1. Questen
2. Instanzen
3. PvP

Gilt das jetzt als 3 Fragen? Und gilt die letzte Frage und diese Frage auch als zusätzliche Frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... darf doch nur Eine stellen


----------



## Geige (20. August 2009)

Ich denke man kann alles machen mit beiden kombos, wobei doch die
kelriker+Templer Kombo effektiver sein sollte!


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ist Kleriker+Templer oder Kleriker+Kantor ein besseres Team für:
> 
> 1. Questen
> 2. Instanzen
> ...



Fragen über fragen.
Zu deinen Fragen
werd ich wagen
dir zu sagen, (Gedicht Ende)
dass dir möglicherweise jeder vom jeweiligen Standpunkt seiner persönlichen Präferenzen eine andere Antwort, oder dieselbe mit 'ner anderen Begründung, liefern wird.
--------------------
Kleriker + Kantor haben meiner Meinung nach mehr "Bam" und mehr Heal.
Meine Präferenzen zu zu den 3 zitierten Situationen:
1 - Quests) Kleriker + Kantor -> mehr "Bam"
2 - Instanzen) Kleriker + Templer -> Wenn Tank und Heal abgedeckt sind, findet sich der Rest der Gruppe meistens freiwillig.
3 - PvP) Kleriker + Kantor -> "Bam" und viel Heilung ( Heilung ist immer gud!)
Natürlich kann der Templer aber genausviel Spaß machen.
Du darfst dir jetzt gerne weiter den Kopf zerbrechen.
Wie wäre es mit einem doppel "Templergladiatorassassinrangersorcererspiritmasterclericchanter" Duo ? Soll toll sein..... hab ich gehört.... von einer Katze.... die nach dem Weg fragte....

-----
BTW: Meine eigenen Fragen weiter oben verlangen immernoch nach aussagekräftigen Antworten, die ihr gerne dichten dürft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (20. August 2009)

Süße Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich als Templer die Möglichkeit den Kleriker aktiv zu schützen im PvP? Oder muss ich zusehen wie der Assassin auf mein Frauchen haut, schlage etwas halbherzig mit Pipi-Schaden auf den Schurken ein und warte ab bis er den Kleriker zerschnetzelt hat.

Aktiv wäre z.B. gezielte Stuns in ausreichender Menge, aktives Blocke auf den Kleriker oder Abfangen des Schadens, "wegtreten" des Angreifers.

Wer Warhammer gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine. Habe das Spiel zwar nur ein Monat gespielt aber die implementierung des Tanks im PvP war gut gelöst.


----------



## Geige (20. August 2009)

Du kannst als Templer ihn wegziehn, Niederschlagen hast CC usw.
Du hast also Durchaus möglichkeiten deine Mitspielerin zu schützen!


----------



## Squizzel (20. August 2009)

Ich habe eben in einem Video gesehen wie der Templer eine ganze Horde von Gegnern zu sich zieht... WAHNSINN! Wie oft kann er das?


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich habe eben in einem Video gesehen wie der Templer eine ganze Horde von Gegnern zu sich zieht... WAHNSINN! Wie oft kann er das?



http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=525
Einmal alle 60 Minuten für 4000 DP - Stigma Skill für Lvl 40


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

kewl... die inis haben Prequests   <3


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> kewl... die inis haben Prequests   <3



Außerhalb von anderen Instanzen? Wenn ja hasse ich sie schon jetzt.....nichts ist schlimmer als laufe da hin, dann dahin, hau das, hau das, laufe dann wieder dahin, und dann dahin, und dahin, und da, nu hast den Schlüssel...


----------



## Geige (20. August 2009)

Aber Pre-Quests bei dennen Man zb World-Bosse hauen muss fände ich schon gut!


----------



## Syniera (20. August 2009)

Hab ne Seite mit Rüstungssets gefunden, falls es jemanden interessiert. Ich weiß nur nicht auf welchem Stand das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.atreia.de/content/83/ruestungs-sets/1/

Noch eine Frage bezüglich der Stigma- Steine. Es wurde ja gesagt, dass die bei Bossen und Mobs droppen können. Sind damit Mobs in zum Beispiel den Elitegebieten und Inis gemeint, oder wirklich jeder Mob? (zwecks farmen)


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage bezüglich der Stigma- Steine. Es wurde ja gesagt, dass die bei Bossen und Mobs droppen können. Sind damit Mobs in zum Beispiel den Elitegebieten und Inis gemeint, oder wirklich jeder Boss? (zwecks farmen)



Das weiß hier niemand, außer man schaut selbst nach, manche Sitgmas gibt es zb auch über Abysspunkte, manche werden wohl bei Bossen dropen (denke auch das manche nur bei einem Boss dropen). Die werden sicherlich nicht allzu einfach zu erreichen sein.


----------



## Syniera (20. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich relativ schnell rausbekomme wo ich einen gewissen finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Also in dem Level 20-30 Gebiet bekam ich ne Quest wo ich zum Schluss hin einen Affenboss killen musste. Glaub der hiess "Dirty Willy" oder so und der dropte ne Assa-Stigma. Da meine Jägerin sie nicht verwenden konnte hab ich sie verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (20. August 2009)

Die droppen auch bei normalen Mobs. Halt nur relativ selten.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Naja war jedenfalls das erste und einzige mal, das ich so nen Stein gefunden habe !


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. August 2009)

habe auch eine frage..wie ist das dem mti dem pvE content in aion? weil ich überall nur PVP im abyss lese..gibts da was im endgame bereich?und wenn ja was und wie anspruchsvoll?mfg

(sry wenns schonmal jmd gefragt hat aber 99 seiten durchgucken sind mir zuviel^^)


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja war jedenfalls das erste und einzige mal, das ich so nen Stein gefunden habe !



Also ich hab diverse Stigma Steine in der Beta gefunden und im AH gabs auch viele.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> habe auch eine frage..wie ist das dem mti dem pvE content in aion? weil ich überall nur PVP im abyss lese..gibts da was im endgame bereich?und wenn ja was und wie anspruchsvoll?mfg
> 
> (sry wenns schonmal jmd gefragt hat aber 99 seiten durchgucken sind mir zuviel^^)



Es gibt PvE Endcontent in form von 6er und 24 Instanzen, wie anspruchsvoll der Content ist darüber gibt es unterschiedliche ansichten. Einige berichten es ist recht easy und man kann die 24er Inis auch mit deutlich weniger Leuten machen andere sagen sie sind anspruchsvoll. Einige sagen es ist reines Tank&Spank es gibt aber auch Videos von Bossfights die gescriptet sind mehrere Phasen etc. haben. Alles in allem würde ich mir vom PvE Raid Content nicht zuviel versprechen um am Ende nicht entäuscht zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. August 2009)

okay danke dir für die hilfreiche aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerhai (20. August 2009)

in der aion live demo auf der gc wurde gesagt dass es einen boss gibt der bomben wirft die entschärft werden müsse, da wenn sie explodieren der raum kleiner wird, was die ausweichmöglichkeiten verringert. auch wurde gesagt dass sie nicht nur tank & spank haben wollen und zb. ein boss klavier spiele und man auf die noten achten solle... 

hier wurde irgendwo ein beitrag mit dem link zum livestream von aion auf der gc gepostet. da kann man sich das ja morgen oder am we mal anschauen. weiss allerdings nicht die zeiten für die demos.


----------



## Schwabentier (20. August 2009)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab diesen Thead immer ignoriert aufgrund der Themen, aber 100 Seiten Fragen/Antworten und Offtopic sind Buffed weit einzigartig ^^

So, bissle Offtopic musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähmm um mich ma einzureihen:
Weis einer ob später ne option kommt mit der ich die HP/MP der Gegner anzeigen lassen kann? Also als Text (100/200 HP)


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben ich hab diesen Thead immer ignoriert aufgrund der Themen, aber 100 Seiten Fragen/Antworten und Offtopic sind Buffed weit einzigartig ^^
> 
> So, bissle Offtopic musste sein
> 
> ...


In einem Wort, nein.


----------



## Tamîkus (20. August 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben ich hab diesen Thead immer ignoriert aufgrund der Themen, aber 100 Seiten Fragen/Antworten und Offtopic sind Buffed weit einzigartig ^^
> 
> So, bissle Offtopic musste sein
> 
> ...




weis ich net genau würde sagen lassn wir uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Weis einer ob später ne option kommt mit der ich die HP/MP der Gegner anzeigen lassen kann? Also als Text (100/200 HP)



Derzeit gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht (auch nicht in der aktuell neuesten Version 1.5 in Korea), ob man irgendwann diese Option haben wird, kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Soweit man weiß ist derzeit nichts in die Richtung geplant und Aion erlaubt auch keine Addons, somit ist die Möglichkeit nach dem Prinzip der Prozentrechnung und Datensammlung die Hps zu "errechnen" wie das Mobhealth Addon bei WoW es jahrelang tat nicht wirklich gegeben.


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

*1)*


Schwabentier schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben ich hab diesen Thead immer ignoriert aufgrund der Themen, aber 100 Seiten Fragen/Antworten und Offtopic sind Buffed weit einzigartig ^^
> 
> So, bissle Offtopic musste sein
> 
> ...


*3)*


OldboyX schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht (auch nicht in der aktuell neuesten Version 1.5 in Korea), ob man irgendwann diese Option haben wird, kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Soweit man weiß ist derzeit nichts in die Richtung geplant und Aion erlaubt auch keine Addons, somit ist die Möglichkeit nach dem Prinzip der Prozentrechnung und Datensammlung die Hps zu "errechnen" wie das Mobhealth Addon bei WoW es jahrelang tat nicht wirklich gegeben.


*2)*


Balaneth schrieb:


> In einem Wort, nein.


----------



## OldboyX (21. August 2009)

@ Balaneth

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (21. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Balaneth
> 
> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.




Wieso? 


Meine Frage: Wird es Erfolge, wie vergleichbar in WoW geben? Wäre genial


----------



## Varnamys (21. August 2009)

HUNTER-LEADER schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wird es Erfolge, wie vergleichbar in WoW geben? Wäre genial


Bisher gibt es nur Titel, welche man sich durch das Erledigen bestimmter AUfgabenreihen erspielen kann. Diese Titel geben einem dann aber bestimmte Boni auf einzelne oder mehrere Attribute. So kann sich beispielsweise ein Krieger mit höherer Parier/Blockwertung wappnen während ein Magier wohlmöglich eher auf magische Trefferwertung setzt.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

HUNTER-LEADER schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wird es Erfolge, wie vergleichbar in WoW geben? Wäre genial



Zum Glück nicht, auf den Pseudo Content und die Beschäftigungstherapie kann ich verzichten, seit Woltk ist Wow für mich einfach nur noch schlecht(meine Meinung, ist nicht allgemein gemeint), hauptsächlich wegen den Erfolgen. Ansonsten hat Kailasa deine Frage schon beantwortet, dem gibts nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. August 2009)

Bin da auch Gott weiss dankbar für das dieser Erfolg-Schrott weg bleibt....bei WAR wars ja noch ganz witzig...aber bei WoW einfach lächerlich....du bekommst Titel (die wenigstens ma sinn machen dadurch das sie deine stats buffen) durch erfüllen bestimmter quests....reicht vollkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Fands in WAR ganz nett, finds in WoW super lächerlich dass die den Wälzer kopiert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ebenfalls dankbar, dass der Schrott es nicht nach AION schafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InTheEnd (21. August 2009)

Das einzige Problem an den Titeln bei Aion könnte seien, dass es wieder Leute gibt die alles "MinMaxen" und dann anderen nur mitnehmen wenn sie einen bestimmten Titeln aktivieren.
Titel die Statuswerte erhöhen sind trotzdem cool.


----------



## Sin (21. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Bin da auch Gott weiss dankbar für das dieser Erfolg-Schrott weg bleibt....bei WAR wars ja noch ganz witzig...aber bei WoW einfach lächerlich....du bekommst Titel (die wenigstens ma sinn machen dadurch das sie deine stats buffen) durch erfüllen bestimmter quests....reicht vollkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei ich es ein bisl blöd finde, dass man später seinen Titel aufgrund der Stats aussuchen wird, und nicht weil er einem persönlich am besten gefällt.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Also ichw eiß ja nicht, aber anfangs sind die titelstats eher
"Nett zu haben" aber nicht wichtig, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das später ändert!

Ich finde das Titelsystem mit Stats trotzdem 100mal besser als dass in WAR dort hatte man kein
wirkliche Motivation die Titel/Wälzereinträge freizuschalten!


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Also ichw eiß ja nicht, aber anfangs sind die titelstats eher
> "Nett zu haben" aber nicht wichtig, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das später ändert!



Soweit ich weiß gibt es später sogar Titel mit +Tempo aufs laufen, im PvP also unersetzbar.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Oh für alle Ranger wirklich wichtig!

Ok dann wird man wohl doch an bestimmte Titel gebunden sein
ich hoffe es wird aber relativ aufwändig sollch einen Titel zu erlangen!


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich finde das Titelsystem mit Stats trotzdem 100mal besser als dass in WAR dort hatte man kein
> wirkliche Motivation die Titel/Wälzereinträge freizuschalten!


Not? Ich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen die nicht zutreffen, danke. (:


----------



## Ayaril (21. August 2009)

War nicht einer von euch auf der Games Con und hat ein Asmo-Tshirt oder ein Schlüsselband abzugeben?
Suche dringend!!! Meldet euch per PM oder Gästebucheintrag. ^^


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Ich bin morgen da, was zahlste denn fürs Bändchen, wenn ich eins überhaben sollte?:>


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> War nicht einer von euch auf der Games Con und hat ein Asmo-Tshirt oder ein Schlüsselband abzugeben?
> Suche dringend!!! Meldet euch per PM oder Gästebucheintrag. ^^



Leider nein, ich will selbst den Yoda-Schlüsselanhänger vom Bioware Stand, aber GC ist mir zu weit weg...keine Lust da 4 Stunden (warscheinlich mehr weil sicher Stau ist) hinzufahren.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen da, was zahlste denn fürs Bändchen, wenn ich eins überhaben sollte?:>



Also die Bändchen sind im Vergleich zu den WoW bändchen wirklich nicht hübsch. Dafür wiederrum sind die Shirts genial.

Ps: Was sind schon 4 Stunden, fahr da mal von München aus hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. August 2009)

Ohhhja....von München is alles is echt hart...hab das vor paar Monaten ma bis nach Köln gewagt...never ever again


----------



## Sin (21. August 2009)

DAs einzige was ich von der Gamescom abzugeben habe, ist dieses kleine auffaltteil mit ner Karte der beiden Startgebiete für Asmo und Elyos ^^


----------



## Maugaran (21. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wobei ich es ein bisl blöd finde, dass man später seinen Titel aufgrund der Stats aussuchen wird, und nicht weil er einem persönlich am besten gefällt.



Man kann Titel ausblenden, was ich ganz gut finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (21. August 2009)

hab nochmal ne Frage, hat jmd den Link wo bekannt gegeben wurde das die pre order leute das spiel schon am 20. abholen können?

hab grad mal nachgeguckt, es aber net gefunden auf der offi page!

MFG


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne Frage, hat jmd den Link wo bekannt gegeben wurde das die pre order leute das spiel schon am 20. abholen können?



Sie können gleichzeitg mit Amis anfangen (und die fangen 3 Tage vorher an), wurde so bestätigt, glaubs einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es hört sich toll an, und es ist toll, das Spiel ist ja fertig, die Lokalisierung alles...nur noch Patch aufspielen, nach der Open Beta die Chas löschen und>Release!

25. Release in Europa
22. Release in den USA
20. Headstart für beide (wurde ja bestätigt das die gleichzeitig anfangen)


----------



## Geige (22. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Not? Ich schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ok ich hatte keine Motivation besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (22. August 2009)

Hab noch eine Frage^^ Mit der Collectors Edition kann man sich ja seinen Character vorfertigen oder nicht? Wann und wo geht das?^^


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Frage^^ Mit der Collectors Edition kann man sich ja seinen Character vorfertigen oder nicht? Wann und wo geht das?^^



Pre-Order auch, nicht nur CE, das wird wohl am 18 oder 19 möglich sein wenns am 20. losgeht.


----------



## pbast6 (23. August 2009)

Ich hab auch ne frage.

Hab mir vor Monaten bei Amazon Aion vorbestellt.
Hab das jetzt aber storniert und direkt bei NC bestellt(CE).

Nach dem kauf hab ich jetzt einen Freien Code und wen ich auf Aktivieren geh will er das ich ein Abo abschliesse, was ich aber noch net will.
Kann ich das umgehen ?


----------



## RomanGV1 (23. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne frage.
> 
> Hab mir vor Monaten bei Amazon Aion vorbestellt.
> Hab das jetzt aber storniert und direkt bei NC bestellt(CE).
> ...



nö^^
Du musst einmal zahlen,sonnst bekommste keine 30 Tage..
Und kannst nie mals das game zocken^^


----------



## Düstermond (23. August 2009)

[Frage beantwortet]

Dungeons machen mir immer am meisten Spaß, deshalb:

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Dungeons in dem Spiel aus? Gibt es überhaupt welche? Wenn ja, wann gehts denn los damit? (Level) Sind sie spannend und knifflig? Sind es mehr Questgebiete oder lineare Gebiete mit Bossen?


----------



## Renegade123 (23. August 2009)

Allein mit Patch 1.5 wurden 12! neue Instanzen hinzugefügt. Sie beginnen bei lvl 25 und sind eher ein: Tank zuerst- dmg go -healen - bumstot gefarme. Allerdings ist die Story schön und sie sehen exzellent aus. Mit Freunden sicherlich heitere Minuten im TS bei der abendlichen Runde!

PS: Hier kannst du dir auch ein eigenes Bild davon machen: http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?p=7287313


----------



## Ayaril (23. August 2009)

Renegade, ich hoff, du beziehst deine Aussage zu den Dungeons nicht auf alle, sondern nur auf die ersten.
Aion bietet durchaus auch taktisch anspruchsvolle Dungeons.
Schau dir mal das Video hier von Fylina an und lies aufmerksam mit, dann siehst du, dass es nciht so einfach ist. ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpHhdkIyvrM
Liebe Grüße


----------



## zhorin (23. August 2009)

Sehr schönes Video ^^
Epische Bosskämpfe - das ist mal was *freu*


----------



## Geige (23. August 2009)

Mit verschiedenen Spannenden phasen in kleinen Inzen, das
ist mal wirklich cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (23. August 2009)

Das macht die Wartezeit nicht erträglicher, Ayaril. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Hallo liebe community.

Ich hab mal ne frage die etwas speziell an den assassinen gerichtet ist.

Evtl. hat ja jmd. beta erfahrung und kann mich da beraten.

Also hab bis vor 1 jahr wow gezoggt und fange jetz mit aion an.

da ich totaler schurken fan bin wollt ich mal wissen wie so der dmg des assassinen ist in aion und wie er sich spielen lässt.
Habe einige videos im netz gesehn in denen assassinen komischerweise ziemlich lange brauchen um mobs klein zu bekommen. (ja ich weiss die kämpfe sind alle etwas länger ausgelegt als in andren mmos) Oder is dem nicht so und die die ich gesehn habe haben evtl. nur gegen high level mobs gekämpft oder was weiss ich^^

dann hab ich gelesen das ne assassine bis zu 8 verschieden möglichkeiten hat nen mob/player  zu stunnen!  wTf Oo   hört sichn bischen imba an^^

Und wie lässt sich das zeitlich begrenzte stealth spielen? das find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade.

mfg  misu


----------



## Peter Pansen (23. August 2009)

Lies dir ruhig erst einmal in der Unterkategorie Klassenforum ein paar Beiträge durch, da steht ne Menge, was du wissen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community.
> 
> Ich hab mal ne frage die etwas speziell an den assassinen gerichtet ist.
> 
> ...



Also glaub mir, wenn du in diesen Forum hier Schadens Fragen stellst, dann wirst du ganz schnel unbeliebt. Darauf reagieren die Leute sehr gereizt.
Ich habe meinen bis Level 20 gespielt und der zeitlich begrenzte Stealth war kein Problem. Es dient viel eher als taktische Komponente, da man diese Fähigkeit gut timen muss.


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also glaub mir, wenn du in diesen Forum hier Schadens Fragen stellst, dann wirst du ganz schnel unbeliebt. Darauf reagieren die Leute sehr gereizt.




Jo schaden is nich alles aber wichtig für ne schadensklasse^^


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also glaub mir, wenn du in diesen Forum hier Schadens Fragen stellst, dann wirst du ganz schnel unbeliebt. Darauf reagieren die Leute sehr gereizt.
> Ich habe meinen bis Level 20 gespielt und der zeitlich begrenzte Stealth war kein Problem. Es dient viel eher als taktische Komponente, da man diese Fähigkeit gut timen muss.



Die Frage könnte aber berechtigt sein, klar oft ist sie unnötig, aber ich bin froh sie dennoch zum Templer gestellt zu haben, wenn man sich die Komentare anhört und die Videos ansieht...dann wird der Templer im RvR einfach ignoriert, solange ihn niemand haut bleiben die meisten Schutzskills inaktiv, und dmg macht er keinen.


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

thread is im klassenforum wenns hier stört ;-)

thema erledigt


----------



## Trish09 (23. August 2009)

Ich hab dann auch mal ne Frage :>
Hab gehört das man in den Abyss Instanzen/Burgen auf die gegnerische Fraktion stoßen kann, oder diese von hinten kommen wenn man grad am Boss dran is..
Ist da was dran? Das fände ich nämlich ungemein spannend *g*


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

auf der Gc hat nc soft die inze im abyys gezeigt wo man in dieses balaur schiff kommt  und ds ist ne pvpve inzstanz beide gruppen starten a unterschiedlichen gängen und müssen sich zum boss vorarbeiten wer schneller war hatte mehr glück die anderen pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (23. August 2009)

Jo. Die Instanz ist in mehrere Räume aufgeteilt. Auf der einen Seite starten Elyos auf der anderen Asmodier. Auf dem Weg zum Endboss gibt es 2 Gabelungen die auf die Seite der anderen führen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Entweder nimmt man die oder lässt es bleiben. Wenn beide das gleiche Tempo haben treffen die sich dann spätestens beim Endboss richtig^^


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

istes so das wen man den boss angreift die andere gruppe nicht eingreifen kan? oder kan man mitten im bossfight die andere grp überfallen und sich den loot schnappen


----------



## Trish09 (23. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> istes so das wen man den boss angreift die andere gruppe nicht eingreifen kan? oder kan man mitten im bossfight die andere grp überfallen und sich den loot schnappen


Dsa würde mich auch interessieren bzw, die andere Gruppe killen und dann den boss selber legen?


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Sie haben gezeigt wie man rüber kommt. Von einer Barriere die die anderen Spieler bei einen Bossfight abhält war nicht die Rede. Allerdings wurde auch gesagt, dass man hier recht taktisch spielen kann und zwar seine eigene Gruppe in zwei Gruppen unterteilen und dann den Gegner bei den Kämpfen stören während man selbst zwar langsamer aber dennoch ungestört voran kommt. Also nehme ich einfach mal an, dass man auch in einen Boss Fight reinplatzen kann.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

mir gefäält die inze jetzt shco wird bestimmt viel spannung aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also nehme ich einfach mal an, dass man auch in einen Boss Fight reinplatzen kann.


Ja, das wird möglich sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (23. August 2009)

Den Boss bekommt die Gruppe angerechnet, die mehr Schaden gemacht hat. Allerdings werden sich die Gruppen eher gegenseitig bekämpfen (auch während des Bosskampfs) als ein DPS-Wettrennen zu veranstalten.


----------



## Seymour09 (23. August 2009)

Ich finde, es sollte schon möglich sein, während eines Bosskampfes als die gegnerische Fraktion dort reinzuplatzen.
Das ist doch gerade das interessante an solchen Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Und dann bin ich mal wieder gespannt was das dann wieder die Whiner auf den plan ruft. "Wähhh wir hatten Boss bei 20% und dann kam die Feige Gilde XX und hat uns geplättet und danach den Boss geklaut".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle jedem in Aion während der ersten 3 Monate auf "Durchzug" zu schalten, bis sich der Kiddyanteil verzogen hat. War in WAR auch so. Die ersten Monate gabs Beleidigungen im Chat und asoziale Spielweise hoch zehn. Aber nach 2-3 Monaten hatten die sich alle wieder zurück nach WoW verzogen und dann ging es eigentlich recht freundlich zu !


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

kann man eigentlich mit patch 1.5 wieder 2h waffen tragen? als schurke durch stigmas undso?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Was heisst wieder?wann konnten assass das denn?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

k.a wann die das konnten aber das wurde glaub ik raus gepatcht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W8I2FLWjCU


----------



## Peter Pansen (23. August 2009)

Ich denke diese Stigmas wird es nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Ayaril (23. August 2009)

Wurde definitiv schon längst rausgepatcht. Zu dieser Zeit konnten ja auch Zauberer mal Stäbe tragen. ^^


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Stigmas wird es nicht mehr geben.


Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (23. August 2009)

Weiss jemand wie lange es noch die Vorbesteller-Sets gibt? Würde gerne eventuell erst mehr sehen vom Spiel. Wenn es mir gefällt, natürlich auch früher Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Also aus marketingstrategischer Sicht würde es mehr sinn machen sie bis nach der OB bereit stehen zu lasen....auf der anderne seite wäre es dann keine pre oder mehr sondenr jeder würde früher anfangen....


----------



## Düstermond (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also aus marketingstrategischer Sicht würde es mehr sinn machen sie bis nach der OB bereit stehen zu lasen....auf der anderne seite wäre es dann keine pre oder mehr sondenr jeder würde früher anfangen....



Also gibt es keine offizielle Ansage seitens der Entwickler? Hab ein wenig auf diversen Seiten gestöbert und leider nichts entdeckt.
Ich denke, ich werd mir dann zumindest die 5€ Box von Saturn besorgen. Falsch machen kann man damit definitiv nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (24. August 2009)

ohh man ich hab gerade in einem anderen Forum News zu Aion gelesen. Die meiner Meinung nach schrecklich sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe es wird nicht so schlimm wie ich es mir gerade vorstelle... naja hier die News



> Am Rande der gamescom hatten wir die große Ehre den Aion Lead Designer Yongchan Jee zu einem Video-Interview treffen zu können. Dabei entlockten wir ihm einige spannende Inhalte. So dürfen wir uns für die Zukunft definitiv auf Housing und auch auf Interface-AddOns freuen, wie wir sie bereits aus anderen MMORPGs kennen.
> 
> Doch damit noch nicht genug. Wir konnten außerdem in Erfahrung bringen, dass Gelegenheitsspieler in künftigen Updates stärker bedacht werden sollen. Außerdem plant man bereits die Möglichkeit, Spieler unterschiedlicher Server zu verbinden. Als Beispiel seien hier die aus World of Warcraft bekannten Battlegrounds genannt.
> 
> ...



Vor dem Release hört man schon wieder, dass "*Gelegenheitsspieler in künftigen Updates stärker bedacht werden*"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit den Addons kann ich leben, "Battlegrounds" fände ich auch schön mit einer Konsolen-Version kann ich im Moment noch nix anfangen^^ 

Bis auf die "Gelegenheitsspieler" finde ich die News gar nicht mal so schlimm... hoffe nur Sie fangen nicht da an, womit Blizzard seit WotLK angefangen hat.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

/sign


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne jetzt mal ehrlich. Erstmal 50 werden, kucken wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird und dann meckern.


----------



## PC-Flo (24. August 2009)

Nein, ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nicht meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ja auch noch nicht bekannt wie und was für Gelegenheitsspieler geändert/hinzugefügt wird... evtl. wird ja am Schwierigkeitsgrad der Inis usw. gar nichts geändert sondern nur ein paar Nebenbeschäftigugen oder extra Sets eingeführt die leichter zu bekommen sind. 

Aber es ist doch merkwürdig... wie kann man so eine Ankündigung machen, wenn noch keiner der Europäischen bzw. Amerikanischen Spieler das Endgame gesehen hat?
Die wollen was leichter machen bzw. leichtere Elemente einführen, wenn man noch nicht einmal die alten gesehen hat ?!


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

Man denkt darüber nach. So war der Wortlaut. 

Warum man sowas sagt? Nunja, viele haben die Beta gespielt und ein paar hatten auch auf den Asia-Servern Erfahrungen sammeln können (im Endgame). 
Diese Spieler schreiben nun:" Leveln ist anstrengender. Man muss auch was für sein Equip tun. Für WoW Fanboys wird das Spiel wie nen kalter Entzug"

Das verunsichert sicherlich auch einige Leute, was ich auch vollkommen verstehe. Glaub mir, NS Mitarbeiter lesen auch Foren und geben dann Infos an die Entwickeler/Designer weiter. 

Wie gesagt, erstmal auf 50 kommen und dann schauhen wie das Spiel wird.


----------



## PC-Flo (24. August 2009)

Jup wird wohl das beste sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich diskutieren kann man sowieso erst, wenn man auf 50 ist und den ein oder anderen Content durch hat.
Ich drücke NC ganz fest die Daumen, damit Sie einen bomben Start hinlegen! Würde mich über ein gutes MMO sehr freuen.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Solange sie die guten Sets nicht für Lau rausgeben, irgendwelchen Achievment Mist und Instanzen in meheren Versionen anbieten...abwarten.

Eventuell kommen ja ein paar neue kleinere Instanzen mit mittelmäßigen Sets welche gut für Casuals hohlbar sind, oder gar Schlachtfelder welche andere Sets hergeben, eventuell etwas schlechter als das teuere Abyss Zeug, aber immernoch gut...gegen solche Dinge hätte ich wenig.

Nur wenns wie in Wow wird, kann ich nur noch auf Guild Wars 2 (das kostet ja im Monat nix, da spielen viele Abos keine so große Rolle) hoffen, SW:TOR wird Casual Deluxe.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur wenns wie in Wow wird,


Wirds (hoffentlich) nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Früher oder später haben sich alle "casuals" auf die ganzen MMOs verteilt und irgend eine Firma entdeckt den "Achiever" Markt für sich.


----------



## Bedzi (24. August 2009)

hallo,

habe da eine frage und zwar habe ich mir im juni 2009 bei gamesloade aion(preorder) für ca.45 €
gekauft
habe den beta key und die key.für die items bekommen.

so und am samstag habe ich bei ncsoft mir den Aion Collector's Edition Upgrade siehe hier https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/Store.pl?...amp;item_id=144 gekauft.


konnte aber denn code nicht mit der aion acc.upgr.

habe an ncsoft support geschrieben und die schrieben mir;vielen Dank, dass Sie sich an die NCsoft Kundenbetreuung gewendet haben. Leider wird es Ihnen nicht möglich sein Ihren Preorder Key mit dem Aion Collector's Edition Upgrade aufzuwerten, Bevor Sie das Upgrade durchführen können, muss Ihr Preorder Key mit der Aion Standard Edition aufgewertet worden sein. Danach werden Sie keine Problem haben das Upgrade durchzuführen. Sie können dies tun, indem Sie auf "Seriennummer benutzen" in Ihrem NCsoft Master Account klicken.

so und wie kann ich mein pre.auf standard edition upgraden?

habe ja nur 2keys bekommen den für pre. und für items! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder bekommt man den key später?

kann mir da jemd.weiderhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Bedzi


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Bei Release wird dein Pre-order key zu einem Standard-Key umgewandelt, also auf eine normale Version wo du dann diesen Upgrade-Code benutzen kannst. So hab ich das ganze verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (24. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Bei Release wird dein Pre-order key zu einem Standard-Key umgewandelt, also auf eine normale Version wo du dann diesen Upgrade-Code benutzen kannst. So hab ich das ganze verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jou so hab ich das auch verstanden.


----------



## Bedzi (24. August 2009)

was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das mann ja als vorbest.viel früher in die live server gehen und wenn mann den key am 25.sept.2009 bekommt,dann briengs doch auch nichts..oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Die Items kannst du dir ja auch später holen, wird dich nicht umbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (24. August 2009)

aso ok jetzt versteh ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also mann bekommt kein key....sonder der pre. wird auf standart ed.umgewandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok danke für die schnelle info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

bedzi


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das mann ja als vorbest.viel früher in die live server gehen und wenn mann den key am 25.sept.2009 bekommt,dann briengs doch auch nichts..oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bekommst ja bloss den Item Key etwas später. Ansonsten spielst du mit dem Pre Order Key und wandelst ihn dann am 25.09 in einen normalen um.


----------



## Steff77 (24. August 2009)

Gibt es irgend ein Programm oder Möglichkeit um Aion Charactere jetzt schon zu erstellen? Möchte mich gern mit dem Editor beschäftigen


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend ein Programm oder Möglichkeit um Aion Charactere jetzt schon zu erstellen? Möchte mich gern mit dem Editor beschäftigen



Leider nein. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre sich bei den China Servern anzumelden um dann einen char erstellen zu können.


----------



## Steff77 (24. August 2009)

Wirklich schade~.~Soll sich mal son Programmierer Fuzzy da ran machen und den Editor rauspicken oder so/nachprogrammieren^^ und zum Doawnload bereit stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre echt nett xD

Lg Steff


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Wirklich schade~.~Soll sich mal son Programmierer Fuzzy da ran machen und den Editor rauspicken oder so/nachprogrammieren^^ und zum Doawnload bereit stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am Releasetag kannst deinen Cha erstellen. Oder in der Beta, aber der wird eh gelöscht.


----------



## Alyshra (25. August 2009)

Huhu,
ich hätt da drei kleine Fragen, ich bin mir sicher das sie hier schn mal gestellt wurden. Aber irgendwie funkts die Buffed Suche bei mir nicht, da werden immer 9 (Von 14) Seiten angezeigt ~.~
Ich hab mir den Pre Order Key bei 4U2Play gekauft. Habs schon aktiviert für die letzten Beta´s, aber meine Frage, wo ist der Key für die Ingame gegenstände? Ich hab nur ein Key bekommen, aber ich hab hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen das jemand 2 Key´s bekommen hat, einmal für die Beta und einmal für die ingame Gegenstände.
Meine Ingame Gegenstände wären: 
- Talismann der Lodas (1 Stunde XP + 20%)
- Dark Cloud Hut (Attribut-Booster)
- Ancient Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde)

Und, in meiner Account verwaltung steht dies: 
"Has my password been updated for Aion™ launch? 
  Yes! You're ready! "
Ist damit nur der Headstart gemeint oder schon das richtige game? Klingt zwar blöd aber vllt ist ja da ein Fehler unterlaufen *g*

Meine letzte Frage wäre noch, die Aion Limited Edition war die Version wo eine figur dabei war oder?
Weil auf 4U2Play wird/wurde die Aion CE verkauft und die Figur sollte da auch enthalten sein.
(Nur deswegen hat ich Sie mir bestellt, sammel halt die Dinger)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,
Ig Alyshra


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

1. Es gibt nur einen Key, die Items stehen ab dem Headstart zur Verfügung, in der Beta hast du den Kram nicht da er dort eh nutzlos ist.
2. Es wurde eine Änderung an der Datenbank ausgeführt, darum musste alle welche ihren Account vor Datum X erstellt haben, das Passwort ändern um beim Release in der neuen Datenbank enthalten zu sein (das Passwort konnte auch das alte sein.)
3. Ja die das ist die richtige CE mit Figur, aber es hieß mal die sollte schon ausverkauft sein.


----------



## Alyshra (25. August 2009)

Danke dir für deine netten Anworten
Bei 4U2Play konnte man die bis vor einem Monat noch kaufen. 
War mir nur komisch, Amazon ausverkauft, nur 15.000 Stück vorhanden in Europa und die verkaufen das immer noch.


----------



## Pheanix (25. August 2009)

Zur Info für das Charactererstellungstool,

es soll die Möglichkeit für alle CE PreOrderer geben dass man sich frühzeitig um Aussehen und Namen kümmern darf. Ergo noch vor dem 18.09.
So kann man sich ohne viel stress schonmal sein Aussehen und seinen Namen vor den anderen sichern aber ansonsten soll es solch ein Tool wohl nicht geben, kannst dich ja in der OB nen paar Stunden damit beschäftigen ^^ 
Ich zock derweil ;-)

mfg


----------



## Pheanix (25. August 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich hätt da drei kleine Fragen, ich bin mir sicher das sie hier schn mal gestellt wurden. Aber irgendwie funkts die Buffed Suche bei mir nicht, da werden immer 9 (Von 14) Seiten angezeigt ~.~
> Ich hab mir den Pre Order Key bei 4U2Play gekauft. Habs schon aktiviert für die letzten Beta´s, aber meine Frage, wo ist der Key für die Ingame gegenstände? Ich hab nur ein Key bekommen, aber ich hab hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen das jemand 2 Key´s bekommen hat, einmal für die Beta und einmal für die ingame Gegenstände.
> Meine Ingame Gegenstände wären:
> ...




Eben das Upgrade gekauft und mit einem Klick die CE auf Ce-Upgrade geupdatet.
Beides bei NC-Soft gekauft, vlt. liegts daran.

MfG


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. August 2009)

Pheanix schrieb:


> Eben das Upgrade gekauft und mit einem Klick die CE auf Ce-Upgrade geupdatet.
> Beides bei NC-Soft gekauft, vlt. liegts daran.
> 
> MfG



Warum machst du auf eine Collectors Edition ein Collectors-Edition-Upgrade? O.o


----------



## Pheanix (25. August 2009)

na wenn ich schon die ce hab dann bitte auch das upgrade dafür...

Die Beschreibung für die CE:
Spezielle Features der Aion™ Collector's Edition

Mit der Aion™ Collector's Edition bekommen Sie diese zusätzlichen Spielgegenstände:

    * Schwarze Wolkenflügel (40 Sek. zusätzliche Flugzeit)
    * Schwarzer Wolkenohrring (HP- und MP-Schub)
    * Spezieller Charaktertitel mit stat. Schub
    * Färbemittel zum Färben eines Spielgegenstands
    * Zwei Charakter-Emotes


Beschreibung fürs Addon:
Upgraden Sie Ihre Version von Aion™ mit besonderen digitalen Gegenständen aus der Collector's Edition.


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. August 2009)

Ja aber wenn du bereits eine Collectors Edition hast, brauchst du doch das Upgrade nicht.

Das Upgrade ist doch nur für die normale AION-Version da, um die speziellen Inhalte zu bekommen, falls man sich jetzt z.B. das Steelbook bestellt hat.

Also AION Collectors Edition ist quasi dasselbe wie normale Version + Upgrade auf CE.

Beim Upgrade steht auch dick und fett: Sie müssen bereits die Standardversion von Aion&#8482; besitzen.


----------



## Pheanix (25. August 2009)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, das ist ja ne schweinerei von NC dass die das trotzdem zulassen...
gleich beschweren und Geld zurück verlangen


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2009)

Pheanix schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, das ist ja ne schweinerei von NC dass die das trotzdem zulassen...
> gleich beschweren und Geld zurück verlangen



Sorry, aber in diesem Fall bist du wohl als Konsument selbst Schuld, weil du dir nicht die Mühe gemacht hast aufmerksam zu lesen. Außerdem wird NCSoft kaum jemandem verbieten, dass er mehrere Aion Spielaccounts kauft. Somit könnte jemand ruhig 1x CE kaufen und 1x Standard und sich dann überlegen, dass er die Standard Version auch auf CE upgraden möchte und deshalb dieses Upgrade kaufen will.

Es könnte sogar jemand, der eine CE hat ein Upgrade für einen Bekannten erwerben wollen, der noch keine CE hat sondern nur eine Standard Version. Es könnte auch jemand überhaupt ausschließlich nur dieses Upgrade kaufen. Schließlich kann man isch auch Autoreifen kaufen, obwohl man gar kein Auto hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Is die Community im Moment noch besser als in den anderen gängigen MMORPGs?


----------



## Peter Pansen (25. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in diesem Fall bist du wohl als Konsument selbst Schuld, weil du dir nicht die Mühe gemacht hast aufmerksam zu lesen. Außerdem wird NCSoft kaum jemandem verbieten, dass er mehrere Aion Spielaccounts kauft. Somit könnte jemand ruhig 1x CE kaufen und 1x Standard und sich dann überlegen, dass er die Standard Version auch auf CE upgraden möchte und deshalb dieses Upgrade kaufen will.
> 
> Es könnte sogar jemand, der eine CE hat ein Upgrade für einen Bekannten erwerben wollen, der noch keine CE hat sondern nur eine Standard Version. Es könnte auch jemand überhaupt ausschließlich nur dieses Upgrade kaufen. Schließlich kann man isch auch Autoreifen kaufen, obwohl man gar kein Auto hat
> 
> ...



Naja auch wenn NCSoft im Recht liegen würde, ich denke nicht, dass sie ihm das Geld nicht zurückzahlen. Auch Entgegenkommen ist Service und bindet Kunden.


----------



## Blutbeton (25. August 2009)

Du Ork hier gesehen haben??????


Komme irgendwie jetzt durcheinander, ich habe mir die Box für 59,99 Gold bei Aion`s Homepage in digitaler Form gekauft. Sind denn nun in der Box diese Features vorhanden?

Mit der Aion™ Collector's Edition bekommen Sie diese zusätzlichen Spielgegenstände:

* Schwarze Wolkenflügel (40 Sek. zusätzliche Flugzeit)
* Schwarzer Wolkenohrring (HP- und MP-Schub)
* Spezieller Charaktertitel mit stat. Schub
* Färbemittel zum Färben eines Spielgegenstands
* Zwei Charakter-Emotes

oder muss ich mir das upgrade trotzdem dazu kaufen.


Hoffe ihr könnt einen schusselichen Goblin helfen


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Is die Community im Moment noch besser als in den anderen gängigen MMORPGs?



Sie ist kleiner und somit hält sich der Grad an Deppen ebenfalls noch gering. Allerdings gibt es diese auch hier, einfach mal die Beiträge durchstöbern und du wirst so manchen finden den ich schon lange ignoriere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Die Features sind enthalten, es geht nur um die Möglichkeit seine normale digitale Version in eine digitale CE Version upzugraden.


----------



## Blutbeton (25. August 2009)

ahh jetzt iche verstehen, danke. Für 10 Eusens kannste es upgraden auf deren Homepage


----------



## Pheanix (25. August 2009)

Also das Geld zahlen sie nicht zurück aber ich frag grade an nach einer leider schon durchgeführten Benutzung es auf einen Kumpelaccount zu übertragen...
mal sehen was raus kommt


----------



## pbast6 (25. August 2009)

Ob die Community netter ist?

Zurzeit schon,
natürlich gibts immer ein paar die spammen, nerven und die Spielweiße von anderen nicht aktzeptiert(will jetzt keine Namen nennen).
Sonst ist die Com. nett nur man bemerkt das viele von WoW sind und vergleichen was ich persönlich net brauch.^^

Warten wir ab bis die ganzen WoW flamer kommen und sich herausstellt wer Hirnlos zurück flamet...


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

ich würd meinenn  das die aion comm. ziemlich nett ist deppen finden sich überall besonders bei den grööseren comms.*hust*


----------



## Steff77 (25. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand den Download Link für die China Version von Aion ins Forum posten? Bin iwie zu plöd auf Google was zu finden^^ Und ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher was ich da anklicken muss

LG Steff

Hab dasselbe in einem anderm Thread schonmal geschrieben, bekam aber keine Antwort und hoffe hier auf erlösung


Edith: Edith wurde entfernt weil sie sich im Thread geirrt hat :O


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-gu...t-problems.html


We now start with the guide



1)Download and install the NClauncher (close after installation - do not run it yet):

http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/liteinstaller/aion.exe  **(updated link)

 ----------------------------

Wie ist die fallbeschleinigung in aion ist die auch wie auf der erde 9,8 m/s²?


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Wieso soll die Community nicht nett sein?
Das Spiel ist bei uns noch nicht released und die Leute die ich bisher so um Aion herum kennengelernt habe finde ich voll in Ordnung.

Ich hab da eh so eine Theorie..

So lange etwas nicht von Kommerz zerfressen wurde (wenns dann jeder Depp spielt, weils jeder spielt..), bleibt die Community in Ordnung.
Wer WoW Pre BC gespielt hat kann das sicher befürworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (26. August 2009)

Man darf leider kein Link hier reinposten wo beschrieben wird wie und wo man die China version herbekommt
(Auch kein Guide) Aber google hilft in diesem Fall weiter oder schreib mirn Pn.


----------



## Ardir (26. August 2009)

Ich habe auch mal 2 fragen:

1. Wird es möglich sein die hauptstädte anzugreifen?

2. Werden die kampfeffekte angepasst (denn in den videos haben mich diese tausenden lichtblitz usw. ein bisschen gestört) 

ich freue mich auf antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal 2 fragen:
> 
> 1. Wird es möglich sein die hauptstädte anzugreifen?


Nein.



> 2. Werden die kampfeffekte angepasst (denn in den videos haben mich diese tausenden lichtblitz usw. ein bisschen gestört)
> 
> ich freue mich auf antworten
> 
> ...


Nein, die werden so bleiben.


----------



## Ardir (26. August 2009)

Ok thx für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (26. August 2009)

Noch ein paar Fragen zu denen ich keine Antwort habe:

1.) Ist irgendwann, irgendwo erwähnt worden ob man nach dem PreOrder Zeitraum direkt den Vollversionen Key eingeben muss oder ob man 1-2 Tage Zeit hat wie damals bei AoC?

2.) Wie ist die Gruppensuche? Gibts dafür ein System oder muss man den Chat mit "Suche Gruppe für xy" zuspammen?

3.) Werde ich nach dem Aion Release auch noch Gelegenheit haben für 10€ auf eine virtuelle CE zu erweitern (sprich: Bonus-Items kassieren) oder gibt es eventuell sogar noch irgendwo CEs zum vorbestellen?


----------



## Zetho (27. August 2009)

Wird man nach Erstellen eines Accounts - ohne zusätzliche Zahlung - 30 Tage spielen können?


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2009)

jo kann man du musst nur angeben wie du das game in zukunft bezahlen willst je nachdem ich hab per paypal monatliche abbuchung gemacht un das wird dann halt im november irgendwann fällig.


----------



## Balaneth (27. August 2009)

In 1.5 kommt ja die Instanz "Dark Poeta".
Ist diese dann exklusiv für Elyos oder können sich auch Asmodier dort mit den Balaur prügeln ?


----------



## Magmion (27. August 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe mir aion vorbestellt einen preorder key bekommen und auch schon die 6.CB gezockt , aber ich kann in meinem account profil keine zahlungsmethoden einstellen .Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen ?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir aion vorbestellt einen preorder key bekommen und auch schon die 6.CB gezockt , aber ich kann in meinem account profil keine zahlungsmethoden einstellen .Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen ?



Von was willst du denn die Zahlungsmethode einstellen?  Du hast ja bisher nur den Key für die Beta erhalten, der Key vom Game selbst wird ja noch nicht ausgeliefert und erst wenn du den eingegeben hast, kannst du auch die Zahlungsmethode einstellen.


----------



## Freewalker (27. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> In 1.5 kommt ja die Instanz "Dark Poeta".
> Ist diese dann exklusiv für Elyos oder können sich auch Asmodier dort mit den Balaur prügeln ?


Ich denk ma da können beide Fraktionen rein. Entweder brauchts dafür eine Festung oder das läuft wie auch im Dregion per NPC der einen direkt reinportet.


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Habt ihr auch so ne komische Mail von Ncsoft bekommen?



> Vielen Dank für die Erstellung Ihres Preorder-Spiel-Accounts! Nachdem Sie für den Beta-Test bestätigt wurden oder das Spiel mit dem Seriennummerncode der Vollversion aktiviert haben, können Sie sich einloggen.


----------



## Peter Pansen (27. August 2009)

@Sin Ja

Und zum Thema Dark Poeta

_Zu dieser Instanz können nicht nur die Elyos, sondern auch die Asmodier im Abyss über ein Artefakt gelangen. Wenn man eine bestimmte Quest Reihe mit Erfolg abgeschlossen hat, bekommt man einen Schlüssel zu einem Artefakt im Abyss, in dem man zu der Instanz &#8222;Poeta der Dunkelheit&#8220; gelangt. _


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so ne komische Mail von Ncsoft bekommen?


Nein, aber was mir spontan einfallen würde; hattest du dein PW damals umbenannt als die News rauskam? Da hieß es ja, einmal umbenennen, damit du die Pre-Order nutzen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nein, aber was mir spontan einfallen würde; hattest du dein PW damals umbenannt als die News rauskam? Da hieß es ja, einmal umbenennen, damit du die Pre-Order nutzen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jepp, hab mir damals n neues PW zugelegt.


----------



## Magmion (27. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Von was willst du denn die Zahlungsmethode einstellen?  Du hast ja bisher nur den Key für die Beta erhalten, der Key vom Game selbst wird ja noch nicht ausgeliefert und erst wenn du den eingegeben hast, kannst du auch die Zahlungsmethode einstellen.




Ja aber andere können schon eine Zahlungsmethode einstellen .


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

*@Frage*

Verstehe nicht warum die Grafikengine von Aion super dupi ist ohne Ruckler und bei mir damals in WoW ruckler ohne Ende gabs das ich die Schieberegler ungemein nach unten schieben musste. Aion ist doch von Grafikengine neuer und es müsste eigentlich genau umgekehrt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Haben die bei WoW geschlammt?

Gruss Tikif


----------



## Bexx13 (27. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> *@Frage*
> 
> Verstehe nicht warum die Grafikengine von Aion super dupi ist ohne Ruckler und bei mir damals in WoW ruckler ohne Ende gabs das ich die Schieberegler ungemein nach unten schieben musste. Aion ist doch von Grafikengine neuer und es müsste eigentlich genau umgekehrt sein
> 
> ...




Die Cryengine ist ziemlich leistungsstark. Schon damals als Farcry 1 rauskam, staunte die ganze Welt, was die kleine Spieleschmiede aus Deutschland da geschaffen hat. Selbst zu der Zeit brauchte man nicht unbedingt nen Hardcore-Rechner, um Farcry vernünftig spielen zu können. Ich meine sogar, dass die Engine diverse Preise/Awards bekommen hat.
Hinzu kommt die Kompetenz von NCSoft. Ich hab mal wen gefragt, wie NCSoft mit ihrer Serversoftware für gewöhnlich denn so Massenschlachten handlen kann. Als Antwort bekam ich von erfahrenen Lineage-Spielern, dass man sich darum nun wirklich keine Sorgen machen müsse, schon in Linage waren Schlachten mit mehreren Hundert Spielern kein Thema.
Ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen, dass andre Hersteller und ihre Engines schlecht programmiert sind, die Cryengine und die Serversoftware bzw. der Netzwerkcode von NCSoft sind einfach gut programmiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bexx


----------



## Peter Pansen (27. August 2009)

Hmm keine Sorge, wenn du im Abyss auf Massen-PvP stößt, wirst du merken, dass die Regler doch weiter runter müssen, mir ging es genauso wie dir, kleiner Goblin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

*@Hmm keine Sorge, wenn du im Abyss auf Massen-PvP stößt, wirst du merken, dass die Regler doch weiter runter müssen, mir ging es genauso wie dir, kleiner Goblin. 

Gruß *



Och da bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (27. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Hmm keine Sorge, wenn du im Abyss auf Massen-PvP stößt, wirst du merken, dass die Regler doch weiter runter müssen, mir ging es genauso wie dir, kleiner Goblin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da bin ich wirklich seeehr gespannt drauf! Ich kenne etwas größere Schlachten nur aus China, dort ging das aufgrund des miesen Pings mal gar nicht gut. Das merkte man aber auch schon bei kleineren Geplänkeln (ziemlich laggy). Letzteres funzte in den Events (letztes WE) absolut reibungslos! Daher bin ich guter Hoffnung für Massenschlachten!


----------



## Peter Pansen (27. August 2009)

Ja von Lags waren diese Schlachten eigentlich nie betroffen, aber die Umstände, nur eine 7400GT zu haben, macht den ersten Blick auf 200 Mann zu einer wunderschönen Diashow, aber wenigstens kann man ja Fixed FPS in den Grafikeinstellungen einstellen, dann schraubt er bei solchen Situationen alles automatisch runter und zack, läufts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetho (27. August 2009)

Also, ich kann ja mal meine Erfahrungen schildern...

AMD Athlon 2 x 2,5Ghz
4 GB DDR2 RAM
Geforce G100

Selbst WoW ruckelt noch an ein paar Stellen (z.B. beim Eventboss im Turm Utgarde, wenn der seinen Nebel loslässt)

Bei Aion lief bis jetzt alles rund. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass das grafikaufwändigste ich bis jetzt erlebt habe 2 Spieler beim schönen Baum im See im Startgebiet der Asmodier war. Da ging es dann mit vollen Einstellungen auf 12 FPS runter.

Allerdings gibt es ja in Aion dieses schöne Option, die während dem Spiel im Hintergrund dauernd an den Grafikeinstellungen rumschraubt um konstante ca. 20 FPS zu gewährleisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  @Entwickler


----------



## Healor (27. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Jepp, hab mir damals n neues PW zugelegt.



Also ich habe mein Passwort nicht geändert und habe vorhin auch so eine Mail bekommen *am kopf kratz*


----------



## Magmion (28. August 2009)

Wann bekommt Aion endlich seinen eigenen Bereich auf buffed.de??????????


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Wann bekommt Aion endlich seinen eigenen Bereich auf buffed.de??????????



Gar nicht, Aion bekommt ne weiterleitung auf atreia.de


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Also ich habe mein Passwort nicht geändert und habe vorhin auch so eine Mail bekommen *am kopf kratz*


Afaik hab ich was von einem Fehler bei NCSoft gelesen, hat also nichts zu bedeuten. Quelle hab ich allerdings jetzt spontan nicht zur hand :S



Magmion schrieb:


> Wann bekommt Aion endlich seinen eigenen Bereich auf buffed.de??????????


Frag Zam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und "?" sind keine Rudeltiere :<


----------



## Tamîkus (28. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Wann bekommt Aion endlich seinen eigenen Bereich auf buffed.de??????????



diese frage ist noch ungeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Gar nicht, Aion bekommt ne weiterleitung auf atreia.de


 warum ?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

warum? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum so langsam?


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Hohe Auslastung.


----------



## redsnapper (28. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> [bild]
> 
> warum so langsam?



Weil grad jeder versucht den neuen Patch zu laden...warte 1-2 Tage, dann sind die Server nicht mehr so stark ausgelastet.
(Hatte gestern Abend noch 600kb/s, dachte mir aber das kannste auch noch am nächsten Tag machen...so viel dazu)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

aso und is das auch das richtige aion für die open beta? o0


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



coral thx <3


----------



## Spongel (28. August 2009)

hi ich hab den northamerican client...kann ich dne auf 1.5 updaten und wenn ja wie?....wenn ich starte komm ich ganz normal bis zum login...


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Spongel schrieb:


> hi ich hab den northamerican client...kann ich dne auf 1.5 updaten und wenn ja wie?....wenn ich starte komm ich ganz normal bis zum login...



Die Server sind momentan gnadenlos überlastet. Einmal würde ich dir raten es in 2-3 Tagen noch einmal zu probieren. Ausserdem kannst du noch probieren mit Rechtsklick auf Aion zu gehen und dort dann auf Updates suchen.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Müsstest du normalerweise updaten können, zur OB wird die NA-Version
sicher gehen doch zu Release würde ich mir lieber nochmal die EU Verison runterladen!


----------



## Spongel (28. August 2009)

danke mit rechtsklick funkts...


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Da ich es immer wieder interessant finde, die Gesichter der Spieler hinter den Chars zu sehen, 
frage ich mich ob es bereits eine Aion-Faces Seite gibt.
WoW-Faces und LOTRO-Faces gibts ja auch, aber Aion-Faces habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Oder gibts da bereits eine entsprechende Seite?


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

so sehen wir aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> so sehen wir aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähm... ok. Ich habs mir anders überlegt. Ich will doch kein Aion-Faces! *lach*


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> so sehen wir aus



Ich dachte wir sehen so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem die Netzanbindung ist einfach genial!


----------



## Yiraja (28. August 2009)

omg der sieht net ma auf alk toll aus alda was jehtn bei dir ...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

http://wowfaces.onlinewelten.com/displayim...cat=0&pos=7

*Pinya*http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http:// 
                                                                          [28.August 2009 um 20:35]                                                                                                                                                                        sieht aus wie eine,die sich bereits mit 14 durch die halbe hauptschule gebum.st hat. sorry^^                         

ganz großes kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW community is die beste :>


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> http://wowfaces.onlinewelten.com/displayim...cat=0&pos=7
> *Pinya*<a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F" target="_blank"></a>
> [28.August 2009 um 20:35]                                                                                                                                                                        sieht auswieeine,die sich bereits mit 14 durch die halbe hauptschule gebum.st hat. sorry^^
> ganz großes kino
> ...



Einfach lächerlich, die Komentare, ich weiß schon warum ich mich niemals auf soner Seite präsentieren würde.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Hatte früher mal son lustiges Bild aber kanns nimmer finden, jedenfalls stand oben drüber "Online Gamers - Earlier and Today"

Unter Earlier sah man einen lächelnden jungen Mann etwa 20-25 Jahre alt und in einer Sprechblase stand sowas wie "Hi, ich bin Mike, hast du lust ne Runde zu spielen?"

Unter Today sah man dann 2 etwa 10 Jährige lachende Kinder, die mit dem Finger auf jemandem in der Ferne zeigten und in der Sprechblase stand "Rofl, lol, pwned u nub"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Hey, ich hab ne frage :> 
Ich habe am Mittwoch vor dem 6. CB Aion bei amazon vorbestellt. das war damals 1 tag zu spät für das besagte kommen beta event jedoch sollte mir immernoch Pre Order Key zustehen oder? Ich habe immer noch keinen bekommen und mach mir langsam sorgen ob da auch alles richtig gelaufen ist. Weiss da jemand was näheres?

mfG Aserin/Max


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab ne frage :>
> Ich habe am Mittwoch vor dem 6. CB Aion bei amazon vorbestellt. das war damals 1 tag zu spät für das besagte kommen beta event jedoch sollte mir immernoch Pre Order Key zustehen oder? Ich habe immer noch keinen bekommen und mach mir langsam sorgen ob da auch alles richtig gelaufen ist. Weiss da jemand was näheres?



1-2 Tage vor jedem Beta Event wurden Keys rausgeschickt, denke mal 1-2 Tage vor der OB werden auch wieder welche geschickt, normal ist das Abschickdatum auf Amazon aber aktuell, was steht da?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1-2 Tage vor jedem Beta Event wurden Keys rausgeschickt, denke mal 1-2 Tage vor der OB werden auch wieder welche geschickt, normal ist das Abschickdatum auf Amazon aber aktuell, was steht da?



Im Moment nichts. Ich habe allerdings aus Interesse an Amazon eine Mail geschrieben. Jedoch ist es fraglich ob ich vor dem Monatag eine Antwort kriege.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Da steht nix zu Versandt des Betakeys ausser kurz vor Release. Ich hab keinen bock das ding 2 mal zu bezahlen um von den pre order items profitieren zu können


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Da steht nix zu Versandt des Betakeys ausser kurz vor Release. Ich hab keinen bock das ding 2 mal zu bezahlen um von den pre order items profitieren zu können



Die Items sind wayne..das einzig relevante ist die Extra Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Die ich als Schüler nicht wirklich ausnutzen können werde ;D


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Die ich als Schüler nicht wirklich ausnutzen können werde ;D



Sicher? Sind ja immerhin 5 volle Tage vorher spielen...und meiner Erfahrung nach kann man grad die erste Woche nach den Ferien knicken..wobei, kommt ja auf das Bundesland an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Ja ich hab schon wieder seit 2 wochen Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bisherigen konntest du auch knicken weil 70% ausgefallen oder vertresten wurde aber aion ist so gerade mitten in der arbeiten schreiben zeit ;D


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Ja ich hab schon wieder seit 2 wochen Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, das ist dann natürlich unpraktisch, Schule geht (leider^^) vor.


----------



## Tokenlord (29. August 2009)

Es gibt ja ein Digitales Upgrade auf Collectors Edition.
Also eine normale Version, auf eine CE upgraden.

Wird diese auch noch nach release verfügbar sein?


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Jo muss leider sein ^^ 
Aber ich hab die Wochendenden Sturmfrei, das wird noch genug absturz zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Es gibt ja ein Digitales Upgrade auf Collectors Edition.
> Also eine normale Version, auf eine CE upgraden.
> 
> Wird diese auch noch nach release verfügbar sein?



Dazu gibt es kein offizieles Statement. Du könntest allerdings auf Twitter gehen und Amboss direkt fragen. Sowas weis er normalerweise.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Naja wenn ich bis zum 15.9 meinen key net habe wird telefon terror betrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich bis zum 15.9 meinen key net habe wird telefon terror betrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um diese Uhrzeit ist man aber nicht mehr online wenn Schule ansteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

wir haben Wochende. Da ist es ja wohl wurscht wenn ich länger wach bleibe -.- auch in der 11...


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> Um diese Uhrzeit ist man aber nicht mehr online wenn Schule ansteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normalerweiße ist Samstags auch keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Es sei denn, man geht auf iwelche strengen Privat Schulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man geht auf iwelche strengen Privat Schulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope die haben da auch keine Schule, zmindestnes nichts was an Unterricht erinnert. Sport wiederrum ist da was ganz anderes. Ahja und wenn du auf einer wärst hättest du wohl auch kein Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (29. August 2009)

Ich hab ja auch gesagt es sei denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss für den verkackten unterricht aber trotzdem früh aufstehn. Hab einen ziemlich guten Freund der alle 2 wochen samstags für seinen Chemie LK und Sport GK um 8:30 da antanzen muss ^^


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch gesagt es sei denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach chemie lk, das weckt erinnerungen ^^


----------



## Zetho (29. August 2009)

Ich würd´mal gern wissen wie genau das mit dem Headstart funktioniert.
Bei Amazone steht z.B. dass das Spiel am 25.09 ausgeliefert wird, Headstart ist doch abe schon zum 20.?

/edit: Ach, wahrscheinlich bekommt man von Amazon eine Email geschickt?


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

die werden dann wohl die keys per email senden^^ ansonsten pech jehabt würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetho (29. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> die werden dann wohl die keys per email senden^^ ansonsten pech jehabt würd ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer verschickt die Keys?^^ Ich meine wenn man direkt bei NCsoft bestellt, offensichtligh die. Aber hat Amazon von NCsoft Keys bekommen, die sie an ihre Vorbesteller schicken?


----------



## Bahlti (29. August 2009)

Mal ne komplett andre frage (sufu spuckt au nix aus): wirds in aion so ne art ah geben? oder so wie in guildwars wo man alles übern channel verkaufen muss bzw. so wie im grinder metin2 oder flyff glaub ich wars, wo man nen "laden" aufmachen kann?


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Wer verschickt die Keys?^^ Ich meine wenn man direkt bei NCsoft bestellt, offensichtligh die. Aber hat Amazon von NCsoft Keys bekommen, die sie an ihre Vorbesteller schicken?



Ja, jeder Händler schickt eigene Keys raus.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Mal ne komplett andre frage (sufu spuckt au nix aus): wirds in aion so ne art ah geben? oder so wie in guildwars wo man alles übern channel verkaufen muss bzw. so wie im grinder metin2 oder flyff glaub ich wars, wo man nen "laden" aufmachen kann?



Es gibt ein AH in Aion. Zusätzlich gibt es Minishops, die man dann selbst aufmachen kann.


----------



## Teuti76 (29. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Mal ne komplett andre frage (sufu spuckt au nix aus): wirds in aion so ne art ah geben? oder so wie in guildwars wo man alles übern channel verkaufen muss bzw. so wie im grinder metin2 oder flyff glaub ich wars, wo man nen "laden" aufmachen kann?



Sowohl als auch. Kannst Deinen eigenen Private Store eröffnen oder halt auch wie üblich den Kram im AH verkaufen :-)

P.S.: Kizna war ne Minute schneller *g*


----------



## Bahlti (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es gibt ein AH in Aion. Zusätzlich gibt es Minishops, die man dann selbst aufmachen kann.



woho made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 puh danke hab mir schon sorgen gemacht man steht sinnlos 2 std rum bevor man als rüssi schmied mal was verkaufen kann^^ danke für die schnellen antworten ihr 2 =) 

find ich übrigens richtig nice die kombo


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Ja, ich tippe schneller als mein Schatten ... was sich wohl auch auf meine Rechtschreibung auswirkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja, ich tippe schneller als mein Schatten ...



das kann nicht sein! DAS kann nur Chuck Norris! 

und ich hab auch eine frage FREUT IHR EUCH ALLE AUCH AUF AIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> das kann nicht sein! DAS kann nur Chuck Norris!
> 
> und ich hab auch eine frage FREUT IHR EUCH ALLE AUCH AUF AIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNN?
> 
> ...



diese frage bentworte ich schlicht und einfach JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

Der 20.09 ist rot im Kalender angestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (29. August 2009)

Sagt mal ist es euch in den Beta-Events auch unangenehm aufgefallen, dass nach Eingabe einer Chatzeile (nachdem man Return gedrückt hat) sich erneut die Chatzeile öffnet? Finde ich ziemlich ungünstig, da muss man sich schon überlegen, ob man infight überhaupt chatten sollte...!?

Hab schon manches mal dadurch Sätze wie : dwadwdwd3334444445dawdddd geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das wird wieder geändert!

Bexx


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

Das stört mich weniger. Was mich stört ist, dass man dem Flüsterchat keine eigene Farbe zuweisen kann...


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Das stört mich weniger. Was mich stört ist, dass man dem Flüsterchat keine eigene Farbe zuweisen kann...



vl wird das ja zum realese geändert


----------



## Bexx13 (29. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> vl wird das ja zum realese geändert



Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen! Ich schätze mal, dass wir spätestens dann auch die allgemeinen Channel haben werden (/1 /2 /3/ sprich Allgemein/Handel/Suche nach Gruppe)


----------



## Zetho (29. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> die werden dann wohl die keys per email senden^^ ansonsten pech jehabt würd ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Norjena schrieb:


> Ja, jeder Händler schickt eigene Keys raus.



Vielen Dank, euch beiden.^^


----------



## Xlii (29. August 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es euch in den Beta-Events auch unangenehm aufgefallen, dass nach Eingabe einer Chatzeile (nachdem man Return gedrückt hat) sich erneut die Chatzeile öffnet? Finde ich ziemlich ungünstig, da muss man sich schon überlegen, ob man infight überhaupt chatten sollte...!?
> 
> Hab schon manches mal dadurch Sätze wie : dwadwdwd3334444445dawdddd geschrieben
> 
> ...




Kannste deaktivieren in den Optionen


----------



## Bexx13 (29. August 2009)

Xlii schrieb:


> Kannste deaktivieren in den Optionen



Super, Danke Mann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich zwar schon mehrfach durch die ganzen Optionen gewuselt, aber das hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt *schäm*


----------



## Zetho (29. August 2009)

Okay, ich hab mal noch eine Frage:

Funktioniert das Movement System in Aion wirklich so gut wie von den Entwicklern gedacht?
Und wie stark sind die Statboni?

Ich meine, den Ausweichboni sich zu schnappen ist recht einfach, indem man einfach ständig adadadada drückt zum Beispiel. Allerdings scheint mir der AP und DEF Bonus in der Theorie total schwachsinnig, denn wenn man nach hinten läuft, um die Verteidigung zu erhöhen, läuft ja automatisch der andere Spieler vor, bekommt nen AP Bonus und so gleicht sich das doch wieder aus.
Vielleicht kann es aber auch sein, dass der DEF-Bonus stärker ist als der AP Bonus.

btw scheint es mir auch etwas komisch, dass man in einer Instanz z.B. ständig durch den Mob laufen muss um Max dmg fahren zu können. :O


----------



## :Manahunt: (29. August 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mir einige Threads durchgelesen und feststellen müssen, das mir Aion gut gefallen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob und wie ich einen Pre-OrderAccount bekommen kann und wie ich das Spiel noch vor seinem Release testen kann, ich weiß das eine Open-Beta ansteht aber weiß nicht wie ich daran teilnehmen kann^^ Wäre nett wenn meine Fragen schnell beantwortet werden könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Montag ab nach Medimarkt oO und ich werd ma gucken wenn die OB da ist wird sich schon was finden lassen an Infos ^^ Danke dir @Kizna
[Beantwortet]


----------



## refra (29. August 2009)

[Frage beantwortet]
Hi hab auch eine Frage...
Kann man in Aion auch mit Prepaidkarten bezahlen so wie in WoW oder muss man das anders machen?

Sry wenn die Frage schon kam aber 109 Seiten sind mir 110 zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG refra


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mir einige Threads durchgelesen und feststellen müssen, das mir Aion gut gefallen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pre Order Keys kannst du beim Medi Markt für 10 Euro kaufen. Die werden dir dann auch später auf den Kaufpreis des Orginalspieles angerechnet. Internetversandhäuser wie z.B. Amazon haben zur CB die Keys immer vor dem nächsten Event verschickt. Wie es nun bei der OB aussieht weis ich nicht.

@ Refra: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss?__mk_de_D...eywords=NC+Soft dürfte die Frage beantworten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (29. August 2009)

weiß einer ob die G13 bei aion geht das mit den macros ist mir egal will nur die tasten so legen wie ich es will


----------



## refra (29. August 2009)

Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> weiß einer ob die G13 bei aion geht das mit den macros ist mir egal will nur die tasten so legen wie ich es will



Also, die G15 funktioniert im moment nicht. Hat etwas mit dem Gameguard zu tun. Allerdings wollen die den bald abschaffen oder verändern, also vll. in Zukunft.


----------



## VIRUS114 (29. August 2009)

was genau geht an der G15 nicht ?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> was genau geht an der G15 nicht ?



Makros G Tasten und Screan. Wie es mit dem legen der Tasten aussieht weis ich nicht.


----------



## VIRUS114 (29. August 2009)

Sind das bei der G13 alles G tasten will eigentlich nur die fähigkeiten auf die tasten legen


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Sind das bei der G13 alles G tasten will eigentlich nur die fähigkeiten auf die tasten legen



Aion akzeptieert keine Zusatzfunktionen, also ja alle G Tasten. So war es mit 1.0, ob es nun auch so mit 1.5 ist müsste ich nachlesen oder dann testen.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Hab selber die G11 und Gameguard hat auf das Macro-Programm von der G11 bisher nicht reagiert. Hab von den G-Tasten bisher aber auch keine verwendet. Werde es in der nächsten Beta ma testen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

hi hab eine frage

soll ich mir einen pc bei alternate zusammen bauen 

oder

soll ich mir einen in media markt für 999 euro kaufen mit windows vista

quad core 4x 2,6 ghz
6 gb ddram 3
1000 gb festpaltte
nvidia gtx260

alles für aon damits flüssig läuft <3


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2009)

Was sind denn das für Fragen ? ......

Das musst du schon selber wissen. Wenn du selber einen zusammen bauen kannst, kannste bei Alternate bestellen. Dadurch haste dann exakt deinen Wunsch PC.
Fertig PC´s haben meistens immer irgendetwas, was man nicht haben will. Wenn du damit Leben kannst, geht das natürlich auch.

Ich bevorzuge es meinen PC selber zusammen zu bauen.


&#8364; : Aber für 870&#8364; kriegste bei Mindfactory z.b. :


Core2Quad Q9400
Asus PQ5-E
4GB Speicher
600W Netzteil
ATI Radeon HD4870X2 (2. beste Graka momentan)
750GB Platte

Fehlt nur noch Gehäuse und DVD Laufwerk

Allerdings hat Aion recht geringe Anforderungen. Hab selber nen gut 3 Jahren alten C2D mit 2,5GHz und ne Nvidia 9800 GTX bei 3GB Speicher und kann es mit max. Auflösung und max. Anti Aliasing spielen, absolut flüssig!


----------



## Bananaramaa (29. August 2009)

Nabend Leute!
Ich habe da folgende Frage bzw. Problem :
Habe mir jetzt Aion gesaugt,um an der offenen Beta teilnehmen zu können. Also jetzt alles installiert und alles mögliche,damit ich gleich am 6ten durchstarten kann. Jedenfalls komme ich immer zu dem Punkt wo der Launcher auf ist und ich dieses gameguard engine runterladen soll. Dann bekomme ich aber diesen Fehler : GameGuard update failure. Error code 340, 350, 361, 380

 und ein neues Fenster öffnet sich : This Programm isn't available in your country.

Auf der Hilfe-Seite steckt auch nix dazu...
Also ist das wirklich ein Fehler oder steht das nur so lange da bist die Open Beta anfängt weil ich ja keinen Closed Beta Key habe.

MfG


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Mhhh den Fehler hatte ich auch einmal aber nachdem ich erneut versucht hatte Aion mal probeweise zu starten ging es !


----------



## Bananaramaa (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhhh den Fehler hatte ich auch einmal aber nachdem ich erneut versucht hatte Aion mal probeweise zu starten ging es !




das ist ja grad das problem... ich will es starten um zu gucken ob es geht.
dann öffnet sich eine seite , die mir erklärt wie man ein spiel deinstalliert.... obwohl ich aion bereits 2 mal runtergeladen habe weils beim ersten mal nicht geklappt hat, und dann ist da halt noch dieser andere fehler

GameGuard checks for new updates every time it is executed. Error codes 340, 350, 360, 361, 380 occur when GameGuard fails to update


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Naja versuch mal ne Neuinstallation


----------



## Roxxhy (30. August 2009)

Man kriegt für 700-800 Euro weitaus bessere Pcs.

www.hardwareversand.de

Quad 3,2 Ghz , Hd4890 ! , 4 GB DDR3 

Vergiss Fertig Pcs !


----------



## Zapler (30. August 2009)

Zu den ketten waffen Jean reno in onimusha 3(ps2) hatte auch eine


----------



## Sin (30. August 2009)

Geil, gerade für den Aion Newsletter angemeldet und bekomm diese schicke Meldung:



> Newsletter
> 
> Ihre E-Mail-Adresse eingereicht wurde


----------



## Yiraja (30. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geil, gerade für den Aion Newsletter angemeldet und bekomm diese schicke Meldung:



cool ncsoft fährt die star wars schiene oda wie ? ^^ meine email war normal formuliert un au n tick länger ...


----------



## Tamîkus (30. August 2009)

ich hätt ma ne frage sind die namen der eu server scho bekant?


----------



## Bananaramaa (30. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich des offenen Betatests am 6. Semptember. Habe nun von verschiedenen Leuten gehört, dass die Beta-Keys dafür auch begrenzt sind und dann auch nur die Leute einen bekommen, die das Spiel vorbestellt haben. Also wollte ich fragen ob es reicht wenn ich mir einen Acc bei NCsoft erstelle um an der offenen Beta teilnehmen zu können


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. August 2009)

Bananaramaa schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich des offenen Betatests am 6. Semptember. Habe nun von verschiedenen Leuten gehört, dass die Beta-Keys dafür auch begrenzt sind und dann auch nur die Leute einen bekommen, die das Spiel vorbestellt haben. Also wollte ich fragen ob es reicht wenn ich mir einen Acc bei NCsoft erstelle um an der offenen Beta teilnehmen zu können



Muss man für die keys eig auch ab einem bestimmten datum vorbestellt haben?


----------



## Bedzi (30. August 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Muss man für die keys eig auch ab einem bestimmten datum vorbestellt haben?




nein,kannst vor reales vorbest.und bekommst denn preorder key.
du solltest aber schnell vorbest.bald ist ja OB!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (30. August 2009)

Hab eine Frage zu dem Beschwörer: Wieviele dot's beherrscht er?? Und ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Pets mit dem Patch auch fliegen können... Stimmt das denn?^^

LG Steff


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Geh ma ins Klassenforum da gibbet nen SM Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananaramaa (30. August 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> nein,kannst vor reales vorbest.und bekommst denn preorder key.
> du solltest aber schnell vorbest.bald ist ja OB!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber kann ich open beta auch ohne pre order spielen oder muss ich das kaufen? weil wollte es eigentlich von der beta abhängig machen ob ichs mir hole


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Bananaramaa schrieb:


> aber kann ich open beta auch ohne pre order spielen oder muss ich das kaufen? weil wollte es eigentlich von der beta abhängig machen ob ichs mir hole



Du brauchst einen Key. Zwar sollen bald viele verlost zu werden, aber bisher ist noch nichts raus.


----------



## Bedzi (30. August 2009)

was mich sehr beschäftigt ist;die leut die sich aion über digi load gekauft haben zb.gamesload
da hab ich den preorder key.u.die key.für die items bekommen.

bin mir nicht sicher ob der acc.von ncsoft sich automatisch von pre order auf standart edition umwandelt?

die frage habe ich schonmal gestellt (wurde auch beandwortet aber habe noch bedenken)und auch ein thread eröffnet siehe hier;
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;mode=threaded


----------



## Bananaramaa (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Key. Zwar sollen bald viele verlost zu werden, aber bisher ist noch nichts raus.




ja aber um an der verlosung teilnehmen zu können , muss ich das spiel vorbestellt haben oder reichts wenn ich bei NCsoft nen Account habe?


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Bananaramaa schrieb:


> ja aber um an der verlosung teilnehmen zu können , muss ich das spiel vorbestellt haben oder reichts wenn ich bei NCsoft nen Account habe?



Habe jetzt von Fanseiten geredet wie z.B. Buffed. Wenn du das Spiel vorbestelt hast, dann hast du 100% einen Key. Einen NCsoft Account zu haben kann auch nicht schaden. Bestimmt verschicken sie auch noch ein paar Keys.


----------



## leckaeis (31. August 2009)

Ich denke die Frage kam schon zig mal, aber seht es mir nach das ich nicht alle 110 Seiten durchgelesen habe.

Ich hab mir jetzt vor gut zwei Tagen Aion bestellt ( 50€, nur noch die digitale Version, direkt über die HP vorbestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.)

Kann ich jetzt mit dem Account denn ich auf NCSoft erstellt habe direkt in die Beta gehen sobald die startet, oder bekomm ich noch irgendeinen Key?


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt mit dem Account denn ich auf NCSoft erstellt habe direkt in die Beta gehen sobald die startet, oder bekomm ich noch irgendeinen Key?



Nein du bekommst keinen Key, da du beim Hersteller gekauft hast spielt es keine Rolle...die haben ja die Keys selbst.


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich denke die Frage kam schon zig mal, aber seht es mir nach das ich nicht alle 110 Seiten durchgelesen habe.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt vor gut zwei Tagen Aion bestellt ( 50€, nur noch die digitale Version, direkt über die HP vorbestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.)
> 
> Kann ich jetzt mit dem Account denn ich auf NCSoft erstellt habe direkt in die Beta gehen sobald die startet, oder bekomm ich noch irgendeinen Key?





Du hast PreOrder, d.h. du kannst auch an den Betas teilnehmen.


----------



## Trish09 (31. August 2009)

Mal ne frage zu all jene die sich den Patch vor nen paar Tagen geladen haben, & installiert...steht bei euch heute das ihr version 1.5 habt?


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

ja


----------



## Aserin (31. August 2009)

Ich mal wieder mit ner Frage.

Ich habe mir im Anblick des nahenden OB start usw mal den NCsoft launcher setup runtergeladen. Doch direkt nach dem öffnen der Datei meckert Vista: NCblablabla.exe hat ein problem festgestellt und musste beendet werden.

Weiss einer bescheid was da los ist?


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit ner Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mir im Anblick des nahenden OB start usw mal den NCsoft launcher setup runtergeladen. Doch direkt nach dem öffnen der Datei meckert Vista: NCblablabla.exe hat ein problem festgestellt und musste beendet werden.
> 
> Weiss einer bescheid was da los ist?



Schon mit Rechtsklick "Als Admin öffnen" versucht? Vista spinnt da gerne etwas rum.


----------



## Aserin (31. August 2009)

Vielen Dank scheint zu funktionieren. Hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können =( naja egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (31. August 2009)

So, nochmal eine Frage zu den Keys, die mich ziemlich verwirrt.

Ich hab mir Aion gekauft und zwar von hier aus -> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ mit Paypal.

Bezahlung und Client-Download alles super, nur bekomme ich jetzt noch einen Key für die Open Beta oder reicht der Account bei NC-Soft für die OB aus.

Ich weiss die Frage kam schon oft aber irgendwie wurd sie nie so beantwortet das ich genau wusste was nun Sache ist.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (1. September 2009)

Hab dann mal ne Frage zur Acount erstellung.
Und zwar: Wo erstell ich einen?

Einen Account hab ich schon ganz einfach erstellt über mehrere Links die auf der offiziellen Aion Seite starteten. Das scheint aber ein 
N soft Account zu sein. Is das jetzt der Richtige oder wo mache ich mir einen Aion account?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frage mich auch wo ich den, wenn ich einen habe, beta Key benutze.

Wäre dankbar für nähere Informationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Hab dann mal ne Frage zur Acount erstellung.
> Und zwar: Wo erstell ich einen?
> 
> Einen Account hab ich schon ganz einfach erstellt über mehrere Links die auf der offiziellen Aion Seite starteten. Das scheint aber ein
> ...



Du hast die Möglichkeit  "Seriennummercode eingeben". Da gibst du dann deinen Key ein und das Spiel ist freigeschalten.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du hast die Möglichkeit  "Seriennummercode eingeben". Da gibst du dann deinen Key ein und das Spiel ist freigeschalten.



Ah da also. Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte mir die Frage auch gestellt da ich viel gelesen hab von wegen das man zB die Bezahlmethode schon auswählen muss.
Hab ich aber nicht gehabt.


----------



## Dessertdog (1. September 2009)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage und zwar:

Weiß schon jemand wann die OB am 6.9 beginnt? Also die Uhrzeit?

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne Frage und zwar:
> 
> Weiß schon jemand wann die OB am 6.9 beginnt? Also die Uhrzeit?
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt nicht mehr die Quelle, aber es war 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## Dessertdog (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht mehr die Quelle, aber es war 21:00 Uhr.



Was so spät? -.-
Da hat man ja gar nix mehr vom Sonntag fast...


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

war bisher immer so, dass es um 21.00 Uhr erst los ging ;>


----------



## Cloudsbrother (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht mehr die Quelle, aber es war 21:00 Uhr.



Hm schade. Da hat man schon den ganzen Sonntag zeit und dann kann man erst so spät starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe nur das dann auch alles läuft wenn es soweit ist. Aber wenn mein Account so schon hinhaut brauch ich ja nur noch n key.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Hm schade. Da hat man schon den ganzen Sonntag zeit und dann kann man erst so spät starten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm, also bei der CB hat es sich zum Teil schon bis 23:00 Uhr hingezogen bis die Login Server normal belastbar waren. Entweder man hatte Glück und kam direkt rein oder konte erstmal recht lange warten.


----------



## Dessertdog (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmmm, also bei der CB hat es sich zum Teil schon bis 23:00 Uhr hingezogen bis die Login Server normal belastbar waren. Entweder man hatte Glück und kam direkt rein oder konte erstmal recht lange warten.



Lol ok dann plan ich mal den Montag ein... ^^


----------



## The Future (1. September 2009)

kann ja falls ich einen key gewinne meinem chef sagen das ich gerne Urlaub hätte und das schon nach 1ner woche nachdem der mich eingestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


{ bezog sich auf die 21 uhr ]


----------



## Forenliebling (1. September 2009)

also erst mal sry falls das schon war aber 111 seiten durchzukucken ist mir leider zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie ist das kann man mit diesem 5 euro ding von media markt auch an der ob teilnehmen?


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> wie ist das kann man mit diesem 5 euro ding von media markt auch an der ob teilnehmen?



Das sollte der normale Pre-Order Key für alle "Closed" Beta Events sowie Headstart sein, damit ist er auch für die Open Beta gültig, theoretisch....

Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst kannst ja beim Media Markt direkt fragen oder so, diese 5 Euro gibts normal beim Kauf der Vollversion auch wieder gutgeschrieben...also die Pre-Oder Items und Headstart hast auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Enyalios (1. September 2009)

Eine Open Beta ist doch sowieso offen für alle. Wenn man nen Key braucht dann kann ich mir gut denken das den jeder auf der AION-HP bekommt, bzw. einer für die Anmeldung generiert wird. Wird wohl nur dazu benötigt um sich einen Account zu erstellen um damit an Login-Daten zu kommen.

Kenne ehrlich gesagt keine einzige Open Beta wo man Keys kaufen oder gewinnen musste und ich glaube AION wird da keine ausnahme sein.


----------



## The Future (1. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Eine Open Beta ist doch sowieso offen für alle. Wenn man nen Key braucht dann kann ich mir gut denken das den jeder auf der AION-HP bekommt, bzw. einer für die Anmeldung generiert wird. Wird wohl nur dazu benötigt um sich einen Account zu erstellen um damit an Login-Daten zu kommen.
> 
> Kenne ehrlich gesagt keine einzige Open Beta wo man Keys kaufen oder gewinnen musste und ich glaube AION wird da keine ausnahme sein.


Warhammer Online.


----------



## leckaeis (1. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> So, nochmal eine Frage zu den Keys, die mich ziemlich verwirrt.
> 
> Ich hab mir Aion gekauft und zwar von hier aus -> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ mit Paypal.
> 
> ...




/push


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Wenn du im NC Soft Store etwas kaufst, bekommst du keinen Key geschickt, den haben die doch eh schon....


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

ähm sorry falls es schon irgendwo steht ich komme mit suchen funktion nie so klar^^

aber nun ja startet die beta am samstag abend auf sonntag 00:0uhr?^^  oder sonntag morgens or what ever?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (1. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ähm sorry falls es schon irgendwo steht ich komme mit suchen funktion nie so klar^^
> 
> aber nun ja startet die beta am samstag abend auf sonntag 00:0uhr?^^  oder sonntag morgens or what ever?
> 
> ...



Sonntag 21:00 und ja steht hier in in mindestens einem Thread.


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Sonntag 21:00 und ja steht hier in in mindestens einem Thread.




sry und danke red!!^^


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Das steht nicht in einen Threat, das steht genau auf der vorherigen Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist ein der Closed-Beta aufgefallen, dass die Beute für das besiegen eines Gegners *nicht* an denjenigen geht,
der den jeweiligen Gegner zuerst angegriffen hat.

Nach welchem Prinzip das bestimmt wird, weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Auch wirft diese Mechanik ein Problem auf. Ich nenne es mal "Mob-Klau".
Angenommen ich warte 5 Minuten auf den Spawn eines Questgegners (Die werden in den ersten Tagen wohl gnadenlos abgefarmt werden), greife ihn an, und besiege ihn fast.
Jetzt kommt ein anderer und haut mit drauf. Der Gegner und seine Beute zählen dann für ihn.

Das ist mir schon in der Beta mehrmals passiert.

Kennt jemand eine Regelung dafür?
War dies schlicht ein Fehler oder ist das Absicht?
Und falls es so gedacht ist, warum wird das so gemacht? Das erscheint mir ein wenig unbedacht...


Gruß,
Token


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, derjenige der den meisten DMG am Mob macht, bekommt den Loot.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Das System ist folgendes:

Derjenige der den *meisten Schaden* auf den Gegner macht, bekommt seinen Loot, EP wird geteilt, je nachdem wieviel Schaden vom jeweiligen draufkam^^
Wobei ichs aber ausser im ersten Levelbereich, kaum gesehen habe, dass man sich die Mobs geklaut hätte


----------



## Tokenlord (2. September 2009)

Hmm ok. Wenn ich also einen Tank oder Heiler spiele, bin ich was das Mob-Klauen angeht "schutzlos"?

Ich habe es nämlich in der Beta andauernd erlebt. Ganz besonders bei den "Gray Mane Fighters". Bis man da seine 8 Questitems hatte hat es ca. eine Stunde gedauert...


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Wechsel den Channel wo wenig Leute sind und dann ahste das prob nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Ka obs schon beantwortet wurde aba gibt es gamecards wie bei WoW?


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ka obs schon beantwortet wurde aba gibt es gamecards wie bei WoW?



Ja gibt es, allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um Ncsoft Gamecards. Ist ansich fast das Gleiche, gilt aber für mehr als ein Spiel.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ka obs schon beantwortet wurde aba gibt es gamecards wie bei WoW?



gibt eine für alle games von NCsoft^^


----------



## Tamîkus (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ka obs schon beantwortet wurde aba gibt es gamecards wie bei WoW?



dazu guibts nen thread  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...119517&st=0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

gibts die schon länger? hab die noch nie bei Expert Theiner gesehen^^ ist bei unsern kaff eig. das größte elektronikgeschäft








EDIT
k wurde beantwortet^^ manmanman xD ging ratzfatz thx wa


----------



## Gen91 (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ka obs schon beantwortet wurde aba gibt es gamecards wie bei WoW?


Ja. Ich glaube sogar mit unterschiedlichen Zeitspannen, bin mir aber net mehr sicher.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

ich hab auch wieder mal ne frage spielt ihr frau oder mann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich hab auch wieder mal ne frage spielt ihr frau oder mann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute frage ehrlich gesagt frau= geil
                                  mann=krass
naja
frau gewinnt^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich hab auch wieder mal ne frage spielt ihr frau oder mann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mainchar Männlich, wegen RP und so...
Und Twink wird Weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ja. Ich glaube sogar mit unterschiedlichen Zeitspannen, bin mir aber net mehr sicher.



15 Tage, 30 Tage und 60 Tage


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

hallo liebe leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wolltet ihr auch schon mal wissen wieviele frauen und wieviele männer aion spielen?kenne mich mit den umfragethreads net aus und wollte fragen ob es einer von euch diesen thread machen kann?wenn es diesen schon gab dann vergesst diese frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> hallo liebe leutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwo unter den ganzen "OMFG MEIN LAUNCHER/DOWNLOAD FUNZT NICHT" Threads, gab es mal eine Umfrage was die Leute spielen. Also ob männliche Chars und selbst männlich im RL oder weibliche Chars und männlich in RL oder männliche Chars und weiblich im RL etc...

Das wär das einzige was so an deine Frage rankommen würde.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> hallo liebe leutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=umfrage

Hier bitte^^

scheinbar spielen kaum frauen, oder kaum jemand liest über die ersten 2 antworten hinaus, und diese auch nicht richtig...


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

ahhhh ok danke euch wollte nur lieber vorher fragen bevor wieder ein sinnloser thread aufgemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

liegt vielleicht dadran, weil es nur recht wenig Frauen gibt, die sich mit diversen Foren auseinander setzen ^^
Hab 3 Frauen in meinem Freundeskreis die Mmos spielen, und keine von denen wüsste was mit dem Begriff Onlineforenumfrage anzufangen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. September 2009)

stimmt... die meisten haben was besseres zu tun, als in foren langeweile totzuschlagen...


----------



## Skyler93 (3. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ne frage kann man mit der anderen Fraktion reden??
Hoffe ich zumindest nicht


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

Also ich weiss das man über die Verkaufsstände lesen kann was der andere reinschreibt...aber über Chat soweit ich weiss  net...


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage kann man mit der anderen Fraktion reden??
> Hoffe ich zumindest nicht



Nein, kann man nicht. 
Nur über "Shops", die Frage ist aber ob sich überhaupt jemand die Mühe macht das zu lesen bevor du verprügelt wirst.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. September 2009)

Wie meinst du das kan ich mit Elyos dann handeln?


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage kann man mit der anderen Fraktion reden??
> Hoffe ich zumindest nicht




soweit ich weis kannst du die gegnerische rasse net anflüstern aber du kannst dich per sprechblase mit ihnen unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das kan ich mit Elyos dann handeln?



Nein, aber sie können die Mitteilung/Werbung des "Personal Shops" lesen, wenn sie dich anklicken gibts aber nur einen auffe Mütze.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. September 2009)

aso naja ich wette ich weis was passiert
du wirst gegankt von 3 leuten
einer macht makro shop auf HAHA Pwned by NAME


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aso naja ich wette ich weis was passiert
> du wirst gegankt von 3 leuten
> einer macht makro shop auf HAHA Pwned by NAME




xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. September 2009)

Gibt noch was was ich gerne beantwortet haben will ihr seid eh so nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zauberer hat ja lauter skills und die lernt man doch wie in Lineage 2 durch solche Zauberbücher oda? woher bekommt man die?
hoffe nit das ich nen riesenpreis im ah zahlen muss oder 2 tage lang nur mobs grinden muss
Oder kann man alles so kaufen bei nem händler????????


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Gibt noch was was ich gerne beantwortet haben will ihr seid eh so nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohje die muste dir beim lehrer kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. September 2009)

kk also wenns so einfach ist freu ich mich auf Magier^^


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aso naja ich wette ich weis was passiert
> du wirst *gegankt* von 3 leuten
> einer macht makro shop auf HAHA Pwned by NAME



Ganken ist in Aion nicht möglich, da du immer zu deinen letzten Obilisken zurücktelepotiert wirst wenn du stirbst. Man muss schon ganz viel Pech haben immer den gleichen Leuten in die Hände zu fallen, aber das kann ma dann auch nicht ganken nennen.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> kk also wenns so einfach ist freu ich mich auf Magier^^



Nicht alle, manche dropen auch, manche wenige sogar nur bei Bossen soweit ich weiß. Die meisten bekommst du aber so, viele aus dem AH bekommst auch hinterhergeschmissen weil die einfach oft dropen, auch wenn sie jemand nicht braucht. Sind aber eher Ausnahmen.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nicht alle, manche dropen auch, manche wenige sogar nur bei Bossen soweit ich weiß. Die meisten bekommst du aber so, viele aus dem AH bekommst auch hinterhergeschmissen weil die einfach oft dropen, auch wenn sie jemand nicht braucht. Sind aber eher Ausnahmen.




ahhh da hab ich ja auch wieder was dazu gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Bekommt eigentlich noch wer momentan die Meldung beim Start von AION: This Game is unavailible for your country?


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Bekommt eigentlich noch wer momentan die Meldung beim Start von AION: This Game is unavailible for your country?




jupp


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

also dann werde ich mal den rat befolgen und keinen neuen thread eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt es in aion eine klare abgrenzung, von gut und böse?

wie ich bisher gelesen habe nicht, oder?

die tauben hatten nur das glück auf der sonnenseite zu stranden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die raben eben im schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ist es so plump, gut = hell, böse = dunkel?

ich mein batman is auch dunkel, und verdammt nochmal der coolste superheld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Gibt kein Gut und auch kein Böse in Aion, beide seiten sind beides. Jede Seite plündert, mordet (auch Frauen und Kinder) und macht sonst was, wenn sie auf feindlichem Gebiet sind.


----------



## Bellthane (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Bekommt eigentlich noch wer momentan die Meldung beim Start von AION: This Game is unavailible for your country?



Jo ich bekomme sie auch noch, außer ich drehe sämtliche Schutzprogramme meines PCs ab und starte es im Admin-Mode. Wird das eig noch gefixt, oder muss man dauerhaft ohne Sicherheit spielen. Wenn es nicht gefixt wird, geht mir Aion ganz kräftig am A**** vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Jo ich bekomme sie auch noch, außer ich drehe sämtliche Schutzprogramme meines PCs ab und starte es im Admin-Mode. Wird das eig noch gefixt, oder muss man dauerhaft ohne Sicherheit spielen. Wenn es nicht gefixt wird, geht mir Aion ganz kräftig am A**** vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keiner kann von jemanden erwarten sich ohne Schutz im Internet zu bewegen. Es muss also noch gefixed werden. ich vermute sie spielen im moment mit dem Gameguard rum und darum gibt es solche Probleme.


----------



## Berserkius (3. September 2009)

@Sin war die 3te Fraktion nicht Böse??? hmm muss mich nochmal kundig machen.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Sin war die 3te Fraktion nicht Böse??? hmm muss mich nochmal kundig machen.



Nicht böse ... machtgierig.


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Ich will auch mal ne frage los werden.

Kann man wenn man die North Amarican Version von Aion hat auch mit einem EU Beta Key spielen?


----------



## Killerkrebs (3. September 2009)

habe auch mal ne frage aber hat jetzt wennig mit dem allgemein in aion zu tuhen xD 


und zwar gibt es schon so kleine grp die ein gilde später bilden werden ? das würde mich mal intressieren da ich auch anfang werde und gleich ne gutte truppe suchen möchte mit denn man sofort durch starten kann und so xD . damit alles am anfang gleich bischen leichter ist ^^ 

wenn es das schon gibt einfach mal bescheid sagen oder per pm ts daten zu kommen lassen xD 



hoffe euch stört die frage nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Killerkrebs schrieb:


> und zwar gibt es schon so kleine grp die ein gilde später bilden werden ? das würde mich mal intressieren da ich auch anfang werde und gleich ne gutte truppe suchen möchte mit denn man sofort durch starten kann und so xD . damit alles am anfang gleich bischen leichter ist ^^
> hoffe euch stört die frage nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja stören tut sie mich nicht, aber ein bisshen verwundert hat sich mich dann schon. Wie wärs wenn du mal das Aion Gildenforum hier auf Buffed besuchst. Es gibt nicht nur kleinere Gruppen, sondern schon viele stramm organisierte Legionen die sich seit Jahren kennen. Irgendwas wirst du da schon finden.

Zur Frage von Nazgul: Bei deinen NC launcher ist oben links "Datei" zu finden. Drauf gehen unter "Einstellungen"  ---> "Fortgeschrittene" und dann auf "Region Europa" ... fertig.


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Danke Kizna!
Fällt mir ja glatt ein Stein vom Herz das ich nicht nochmal die 9,2gb laden muss sondern nu Updaten muss.

Andere frage.
Habe ja noch die Version 1.02.
OP is ja 1.5

Kann ich mit dem 3Gb Patch von 1.02 auf 1.5 Upgraden ?


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Danke Kizna!
> Fällt mir ja glatt ein Stein vom Herz das ich nicht nochmal die 9,2gb laden muss sondern nu Updaten muss.
> 
> Andere frage.
> ...



Ja.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nicht böse ... machtgierig.



Mit dem Satz könntest du dich glatt bei Palpatine bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutes liegt im Auge des Betrachters....


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz könntest du dich glatt bei Palpatine bewerben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hört sich lecker an, kann man das essen?


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hört sich lecker an, kann man das essen?



Indirekt schon, wird aufgrund des hohen alters jedoch etwas ranzig schmecken.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hört sich lecker an, kann man das essen?



Können schon, aber dürfte etws zäh sein....


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

ach war bissal Remulade drauf dann gehts schon


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ach war bissal Remulade drauf dann gehts schon



Die ist schon druff...seine Maske, Sith-Alchemie vom feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sogar elektisch geröstet wurde sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

neee ich mein die Gute aus Dänemark xD


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Warum wollt ihr so schnell den Sith-Lord verschlingen?

Fangt doch erstmal klein an.

Vorspeise: Count Doku
Hauptspeise: Darth Sidious
und zum Nachtisch den kleinen General Grievous.

Möge die dunkle Seite mit euch sein (oder so)
Bon Appetit.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Hmmmm ... Count Doku au vin dazu ein parr Scheiben Darth Sidious geröstet im eigenen Saft und als kleiner Abklang Grievous auf Eis ... aber nein ich spiele Elyos ... ich muss auf meine Linie achten sonst passe ich nicht mehr in meine Plattenstrapsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Na toll, jetzt habe ich die Vorstellung von 
Übergewichtige Elyos und Asmodier...

Boah!
Habe gerade ein Lachflash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (3. September 2009)

Lang leben die Elyos.
Zum Glück trage ich erstmal meine Robe, Stoff ist bissl dehnbarer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Selbst eine Robe kann Dehnugsstreifen kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Asmodier sind so Fett,
wenn sie sich ein Bein brechen fließt
Bratensoße raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. September 2009)

Gloird schrieb:


> Selbst eine Robe kann Dehnugsstreifen kriegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaaa... genau...


----------



## Grafvkrolock (3. September 2009)

Warum brauch man eigentlich für ein OPEN Beta Event nen Key?!
Dann können die das doch direkt ClosedBeta7 nennen mit einer Woche Laufzeit...


----------



## Stancer (3. September 2009)

Und wieder bringt man die Begriffe durcheinander....

Wann lernt ihr es eigentlich das Open Beta nicht "kostenlose Testversion" bedeutet ? Denn genau das wollt ihr haben.

Closed Beta = Das Spiel ist nur wenigen Leuten zugänglich, meist unter Nutzung der NDA (Spieler dürfen nicht über das Spiel berichten)

Open Beta = Das Spiel wird einem großen Kreis an Leuten zugänglich gemacht, eine NDA existiert dann auch nicht mehr (dies geschieht, indem NCSoft sehr viele Betakeys raus gibt)

Public Beta / Stresstest = Die Beta ist für jeden zugänglich, da der Betreiber vor allem die Serverstabilität prüfen will

Testversion = Das Spiel ist bereits auf dem Markt und die Testversion dient der Werbung, damit Spieler, die sich nicht sicher sind evtl. für einen Kauf entscheiden !


Nun endlich gerafft ? Nur weil bei WoW der Stresstest "Open Beta" hiess muss das noch lange nicht für alle anderen gelten !


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> Warum brauch man eigentlich für ein OPEN Beta Event nen Key?!
> Dann können die das doch direkt ClosedBeta7 nennen mit einer Woche Laufzeit...



Bürgert sich langsam so ein. Bei WAR war es nicht anders. Es hieß OB man brauchte aber auch Keys. Beta ist aber immer noch Beta und da hat der Publisher klar das Recht zu entscheiden ob er nun möchte, dass sich nur Leute mit Keys anmelden können oder ob es alle dürfen.


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Noch ne frage.

Habe die NA Aion Version.
Im Einstellungs dings halt auf Europa gestellt und Sprache Deutsch.
Habe auch ein EU Beta Key.

So wenn ich das Game am Sonntag starte.

Wird die Sprach aussgabe dann in Englisch oder in Deutsch sein?
Oder muss ich mir dann noch ein Deutsch Sprachpaket laden ?


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Sprache der Beta ist anscheinend leider English, das deutsche Sprachpaket war meines Wissens schon beim Patch mit dabei.

Ab Release gibts dann das Spiel endlich auf deutsch...dann muss ich mir das englische Gesülze nicht mehr anhören/lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde die englische Sprache zu Trainingszwecken weiterhin verwenden.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde die englische Sprache zu Trainingszwecken weiterhin verwenden.



Ich werde erstmal schaun wie sich die deutschen Synchronsprecher so machen.


----------



## Valin dX (4. September 2009)

mein frage wär obs sowas wie raids in wow gibt
das man dann halt nen schlachtzug aufmacht und gegner kloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für die antworten 

MFG Valin dX


----------



## Grafvkrolock (4. September 2009)

@ Stancer: Danke! Bisschen freundlicher hätte es auch getan. Bin mir sicher, dass du auch nicht allwissend zur Welt gekommen bist -.-


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2009)

Ja sry aber diese Punkte wurden hier in den letzten Tagen etwa 20mal gefragt und jedes mal muss man es aufs neue erklären. Irgendwann nervt sowas einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> @ Stancer: Danke! Bisschen freundlicher hätte es auch getan. Bin mir sicher, dass du auch nicht allwissend zur Welt gekommen bist -.-




Vote 4 Genetisches Gedächtnis.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

*gääääähn* noch nix los hier im forum.ist ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Aber du tanzt ja schon..ergo machste das richtige...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Aber du tanzt ja schon..ergo machste das richtige...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe sagte doch,das ich net mehr üben brauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Dann steck noch ma dein Outfit aus dem Avatar in die wäsche...das wirste da sicher brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dann steck noch ma dein Outfit aus dem Avatar in die wäsche...das wirste da sicher brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach danke das du mich daran erinnerst.hätte es sonst glatt vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für was ist Man(n) denn da^^


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Sprießen wieder die Sexualhormone?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Um viertel nach 10? nee nee das nur die freude über nen guten kaffee ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Um viertel nach 10? nee nee das nur die freude über nen guten kaffee ^^




kaffee ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schlürf*


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

offener brief an die community wurde veröffentlicht.

wen es interessiert aion startet am 06. september wie ja viele wissen. 

jetzt aber die überraschung, entgegen der spekulationen, nicht erst um 21 uhr sondern ab 18 uhr.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> offener brief an die community wurde veröffentlicht.
> 
> wen es interessiert aion startet am 06. september wie ja viele wissen.
> 
> jetzt aber die überraschung, entgegen der spekulationen, nicht erst um 21 uhr sondern ab 18 uhr.




hey das ist ja mal eine nice info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielen dank *vor freude in die luft spring* oh shit kaffee verkippt xD


----------



## Berserkius (4. September 2009)

Das wäre echt eine positive Nachricht, bin gespannt.


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

ich liefer noch am besten hier die quelle dazu, nich das jemand sagt, bla bla bla willn beweiß^^

http://www.onlinewelten.com/link.php?url=h...brian-knox.html

ganz unten stehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (4. September 2009)

Mist alle Karten auf 21 Uhr gesetzt nun muss mit Freunden die mit Teilnehmen umstruckturiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ichschon erwähnt das ich mich freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> hey das ist ja mal eine nice info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der gute Stoff *kopf schüttel*

aber 18 Uhr ist doch ma ne adquate Zeit...sprich um 17.30 sind die Server da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich liefer noch am besten hier die quelle dazu, nich das jemand sagt, bla bla bla willn beweiß^^
> 
> http://www.onlinewelten.com/link.php?url=h...brian-knox.html
> 
> ...




hatte das schon heute morgen gelesen aber ist mir nicht aufgefallen.*in die ecke stell und schämen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (4. September 2009)

Ich sehe es schon kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17:30 geh ich online ..nix geht 
kurzer blick ins Forum... 
10 Threads mit dem Namen "Nix geht", "Aion=Bullshit", "Ich will spielen!!"

Das wird ein lustiger Sonntag Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaflos auf der Arbeit inc


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur 10 Beiträge? Die gab es schon während der CB und da ging es hier noch humaner zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage mich da immer was die Leute erwarten. Beta ist Beta und NCsoft hat das Recht sie jederzeit abzusagen oder zu verschieben wie sie wollen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und dann kommt, "FPS probleme HELP" "GAMER PC ABER AION RUCKELT" (gamer pc von MM halt xD)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Überlege ob ich profilaktisch jetzt schonma nen whine thread aufmache ;D


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Überlege ob ich profilaktisch jetzt schonma nen whine thread aufmache ;D




da wird bestimmt jemand schneller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> da wird bestimmt jemand schneller sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wieder wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schick mal den Mods eine PM, mal schauen ob sie einen erlauben. Zumindestens hätten sie dann nicht einen ganzen Abend die Arbeit einen threat nach den anderen zu schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Naja ich denke es gibt ja nu genug "Ich brauche Hilfe Threads" bleibt einfach zu hoffen das der großteil der Probleme auch dort landet...

Oder man macht direkt nen "Wir brauchen Hilfe für die OB" Sticky...


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

oha Pente scheint richtig sauer zu sein.ein paar antworten wurden gelöscht von dem thread(habe beta key) xD


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Oder man macht direkt nen "Wir brauchen Hilfe für die OB" Sticky...


super ^^ bring aber nix die 1111elf leute schauen nicht ob schon einer offen ist sie machen einfach einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (4. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> oha Pente scheint richtig sauer zu sein.ein paar antworten wurden gelöscht von dem thread(habe beta key) xD




ich hatte mir solche mühe gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> oha Pente scheint richtig sauer zu sein.ein paar antworten wurden gelöscht von dem thread(habe beta key) xD



Verstehe ich aber auch....ich meine man sagt es freundlich und keinen Interessierts...


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich aber auch....ich meine man sagt es freundlich und keinen Interessierts...




jupp einmal kurz vom stuhl runter und der nächste thread (betakey).und zack gleich geschlossen xD.oh man die leute raffen es net  herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (4. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich schick mal den Mods eine PM, mal schauen ob sie einen erlauben. Zumindestens hätten sie dann nicht einen ganzen Abend die Arbeit einen threat nach den anderen zu schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da glaubst du aber nicht ernsthaft dran? Ein hervorstechendes Merkmal eines jeden "Whine-Thread" Schreiberlings ist es doch, bestehende Threads zu ignorieren im Glauben so viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Schliesslich ist sein Problem X komplett anders als das gleiche Problem X von jemand anders, denn dieses mal geht es um ihn und der drohende Sturz der Welt ins Chaos wenn nicht genau ihm schnellstmöglich geholfen wird oder Beileidsbekundungen in grossen Postsäcken eintreffen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

Hab eine frage findet hier das lied hier von aion gut? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ujCYroUYs


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Hab eine frage findet hier das lied hier von aion gut? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ujCYroUYs




zum meditieren oder einschlafen schon aber nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Hmm..naja...is mir ein weng zu kitschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trumble (4. September 2009)

Sagt mal, muss ich eigentlich den Client neu runterladen, wenn ich noch den alten aus der Closed Beta habe oder muss ich jetzt einen neuen Client laden?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Dazu fällt mir jetzt nix mehr ein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

Trumble schrieb:


> Sagt mal, muss ich eigentlich den Client neu runterladen, wenn ich noch den alten aus der Closed Beta habe oder muss ich jetzt einen neuen Client laden?



Du musst "nur" updaten...du kannst den Closed Beta Client weiterhin nutzten.


----------



## Bahlti (4. September 2009)

Weiss jmd ob man den ob full client  auf nen usb stick ziehn kann und von da auf nen andren pc ziehn und dann installieren kann?


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Weiss jmd ob man den ob full client  auf nen usb stick ziehn kann und von da auf nen andren pc ziehn und dann installieren kann?



Wenn du einen USB Stick mit 11gb Platz hast ja. Auf jeden Fall geht es über eine externe Festplatte.


----------



## Bahlti (4. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wenn du einen USB Stick mit 11gb Platz hast ja. Auf jeden Fall geht es über eine externe Festplatte.



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Zachy82 (4. September 2009)

gibts den client auch evtl. in irgendner gamerzeitschrift auf dvd?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Mit sicherheit net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DL oder das Game auf Hardcopy kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Zachy82 schrieb:


> gibts den client auch evtl. in irgendner gamerzeitschrift auf dvd?




hehe der war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

Glaub den Client wollten die ins neue Y Heft packen...

Ok, das mit dem Client hätten wir ja dann geklärt aber mal im Ernst:

Hab zuletzt einen reinen CB-Key genutzt und heute meinen Pre-Order Key erhalten.
Kann ich meinen Aion Spiele-ACC "uptdaten" also den alten durch den neuen Key ersetzen, oder muss ich nen neuen ACC anlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Glaub den Client wollten die ins neue Y Heft packen...
> 
> Ok, das mit dem Client hätten wir ja dann geklärt aber mal im Ernst:
> 
> ...



Darüber macht man keine Witze, das Yps heft ist leider tot :-(

http://www.yps.de/


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Glaub den Client wollten die ins neue Y Heft packen...
> 
> Ok, das mit dem Client hätten wir ja dann geklärt aber mal im Ernst:
> 
> ...



Also von einen neuen Key weis ich nichts. Wo hast du bestelt?


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also von einen neuen Key weis ich nichts. Wo hast du bestelt?



Der Vorbestellerkey, bzw der Pre Order Key ist quasi ne art ultimativer Key und muss nicht upgegradet werden. Er gilt sowohl für die CB, OB und auch für den Frühzeitigen Spieleinstieg. Er wird nur "überschrieben" wenn du den Vollversionskey am 25.09 eingibst.


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Der Vorbestellerkey, bzw der Pre Order Key ist quasi ne art ultimativer Key und muss nicht upgegradet werden. Er gilt sowohl für die CB, OB und auch für den Frühzeitigen Spieleinstieg. Er wird nur "überschrieben" wenn du den Vollversionskey am 25.09 eingibst.



Ja, das denke ich eben auch.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

> Also von einen neuen Key weis ich nichts. Wo hast du bestelt?



Ne, hab doch die letzten beiden Closed-Beta Events mit nem CB-Key gezoggt.

Um nun die Vorteile der Pre-Order nutzen zu können , muss ich den neuen Key aktivieren, der mir heute von Amazon geschickt worden ist.

Edit:



> Er wird nur "überschrieben" wenn du den Vollversionskey am 25.09 eingibst.



Also kann man einen aktiven Key überschreiben ,ohne nen neuen ACC anlegen zu müssen?
Ich würd ja selbst büschen "rumknoddlen" und schaun ob`s geht aber z.Z kann man sich ja nicht anmelden.
Hab mich von der allgemeinen Panik hier im Forum anstecken lassen und will das jetzt wissen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ne, hab doch die letzten beiden Closed-Beta Events mit nem CB-Key gezoggt.
> 
> Um nun die Vorteile der Pre-Order nutzen zu können , muss ich den neuen Key aktivieren, der mir heute von Amazon geschickt worden ist.
> 
> ...



Was würden dir die fünf zusätzlichen tage bringen wenn der Acc dan weg wäre weil du einen Neuen hast?


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

@ SIN



> Zitat Ypsographie:"und wer  weiss, vielleicht
> gibt es doch noch  einmal ein
> Wiedersehen - auf  welche Art
> auch immer."



Ich sach doch, die machen jetzt in Aion-Clients!


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

> Was würden dir die fünf zusätzlichen tage bringen wenn der Acc dan weg wäre weil du einen Neuen hast?



Wir reden scheinbar aneinander vorbei ^^ Is aber kein ding, ich schau mir die Sache einfach an sobald man sich wieder einloggen kann.
Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass ich den *CB-KEY *mit dem *PRE-ORDER Key* überschreiben kann und demnach *keinen* neuen Account brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

hallo zusammen, hab mal ne kleine frage. also fals mir am sonntag die open beta rießig spaß macht, hab ich mir überlegt das spiel zu kaufen. 

jetzt die eig. frage, ist es noch möglich die pre zu bekommen um dann, am 18. seinen char machen zu können, und am 20 anzufangen?


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

> hallo zusammen, hab mal ne kleine frage. also fals mir am sonntag die open beta rießig spaß macht, hab ich mir überlegt das spiel zu kaufen.
> 
> jetzt die eig. frage, ist es noch möglich die pre zu bekommen um dann, am 18. seinen char machen zu können, und am 20 anzufangen?



Ja


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Hmm...also irgendwann müsste doch ma die Pre Order vorbei sein....einfach ma bei amazon schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

Noch gehts...spätestens am 25sten is natürlich nixmehr mit "vorbestellen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

also sollte ich mir die am montag bestellen, bekomm ich dann einen key, und kann am 20. anfangen?


----------



## Aratianne (4. September 2009)

Nicht nur das, du kannst dir sogar am 18. schon den Server aussuchen und deinen Charakter erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also sollte ich mir die am montag bestellen, bekomm ich dann einen key, und kann am 20. anfangen?




am besten fragst du das amazon per mail oder anruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

Solltest den Key dann sogar schon am 18ten haben. Da kannst dann zwar noch nicht spielen, aber schonmal deinen Char erstellen.(Namen sichern)

Schau einfach ma auf Amazon vorbei, will jetzt auch nix falsches sagen und die "Arbeit!?" nehm ich dir nicht ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

also vielen dank ich werde mal eine email schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

ich find da nix wo ich mit denen kontakt aufnehemn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich find da nix wo ich mit denen kontakt aufnehemn kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du gehst auf die hp dann oben rechts steht impressum.da klickste druff.dann ein bischen runter scrollen und dann siehste schon ansprechpartner in deutschland.da gehste rauf und scrolst wieder runter und schon siehste e-mail usw.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Noch gehts...spätestens am 25sten is natürlich nixmehr mit "vorbestellen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht, kann man so nicht sagen. Letztens hat Saturn noch fleißig Warhammer Pre Orders verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

> ich find da nix wo ich mit denen kontakt aufnehemn kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau doch einfach bei Amazon nach der Steel-Book Edition.


Da steht doch dann alles dabei...Pre-Order Key und so....welche Vorzüge blablabla

Kannst natürlich auch die CE betellen aber die gibts nur noch als Download


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

danke für die antworten


----------



## Chrissler (4. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Kannst natürlich auch die CE betellen aber die gibts nur noch als Download


Bei AMazon giebts wieder eine für 120&#8364; ^^


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Bei AMazon giebts wieder eine für 120€ ^^



... günstig ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. September 2009)

> ... günstig ^^



Ich glaube, es gibt genug bekloppte, die auch das doppelt und Dreifache zahlen würden, um sich die Aion - Barbie in ihr Puppenhäuschen setzen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (4. September 2009)

tja ich habe eine allerdings für 50€ damals im Mai vorbestellt ^^ Verkaufe sie für 250€ wer will sie?


----------



## todielfi (4. September 2009)

huhu
weis zufählig einer wann die beta server online gehn? gegen 0 uhr oder erst nachmittags oder abends?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für die antworten


----------



## Chrissler (4. September 2009)

um 18 Uhr unserer Zeit ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. September 2009)

06.09.09 um 18:00 Uhr^^


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

mal ne frage an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd die beta auch spielen, aber was die sets angeht..hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is halt sehr arg devil may cry.

ich finde das sieht teilweise bissl mehr nach power ranger aus, als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was sagt ihr dazu? gefallen die euch?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> mal ne frage an euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 die pvp sachen aus wow sind im powerranger look nicht zu toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich finde das sieht teilweise bissl mehr nach power ranger aus, als wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Teilweiße ist Aion besser, teilweiße Wow, kommt/kam immer darauf an. Gibt dazu irgendwo nen Thread zu dem Thema. Manche Sets in Wow waren echt schön, aber die meisten neuen sind sehr langweilig, und zb Paladin Rüstungen sahen schon immer extrem bescheuert aus...


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Teilweiße ist Aion besser, teilweiße Wow, kommt/kam immer darauf an. Gibt dazu irgendwo nen Thread zu dem Thema. Manche Sets in Wow waren echt schön, aber die meisten neuen sind sehr langweilig, und zb Paladin Rüstungen sahen schon immer extrem bescheuert aus...



T2 Paladin ... ich glaube die Entwickler die das gemacht haben wurden gleich von anderen Firmen aufgekauft. Danach ging es steil Berg ab. Vorallem die neusten Sets ... also bitte wer auch immer auf die Idee kam nur noch unterschiede zwischen der Horde und Allianz im Set Design zu machen gehört gesteinigt. 

Da finde ich es in Aion um einiges besser. Ahja und wenn die Power Ranger wirklich seit neusten mit Miniröcken durch das Fernsehn hüpfen, dann wird es wohl mal wieder zeit Super RTL zu gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (4. September 2009)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne Ahnung hab ich mit folgenden System im Abyss mit voller Grafik einstellung spielen kann.

CPU: Intel Quad Q6600 4x 2.4 Ghz
GPU: Gforce GTS 250 512mb
RAM: 3,5GB DDR2
OS: Windows XP Pro 32bit

Hab leider noch keinen Eindruck da ich bis jetzt nicht in den Genuss gekommen bin Aion zu spielen. 
Freu mich schon auf die Open Beta und will wenns geht alles mit max. Grafik spielen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kizna (4. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne Ahnung hab ich mit folgenden System im Abyss mit voller Grafik einstellung spielen kann.
> 
> CPU: Intel Quad Q6600 4x 2.4 Ghz
> GPU: Gforce GTS 250 512mb
> ...



Grundsätzlich tust du dir keinen Gefallen wenn du im PvP alles auf Max Grafik drehst. Da ist es fast schon egal was für ein System du nimmst, laggen wird es immer. Für die normale Welt reicht es locker, aber was den Abyss angeht ...


----------



## Psymaty (4. September 2009)

Ja damit habe ich leider schon gerechnet jedenfalls danke die rasche Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (5. September 2009)

Huhu,
ich hab da so ein kleines Problem mit dem Launcher:
An error occurred while updating the NCsoft Launcher.
If you continue to see errors, try restarting your computer.
If that does not solve the problem, you may need to reinstall the launcher.
Error Code 69
Computer neustarten hat nichts gebracht (Problem besteht schon des längeren, konnte damit aber CB spielen, nun wollt ich auf 1.5 updaten, hab über Torrent gedownloadet). Nun meine Frage, wenn ich den Launcher Deinstalliere, wird Aion dann auch Deinstalliert?
Bzw, wie Deinstalliere ich den Launcher ohne das ich Aion Deinstalliere, beim letzten mal war Aion auch weg:<
Nochmal 9Gb kann ich net verkrafte (UMTS-Stick ~.~).
Falls die Frage schon gab dann Sry, bisher nur die Gameguard Fehlermeldungen gefunden und die sind ja anders :<
Freue mich über jede Anwort.

Ig Jurra

Edit: Details->
Error Code: 69 (FileGroupApplicationErrorRollbackSucceeded):
Errors occurred while applying the patch,
but the patch was successfully rolled back.
The patch application errors are as follows:
Error Code: 30 (FileLocked):
File is locked and cannot be modified: 'g:\program files\ncsoft\launcher\NC.Logging.dll'.
Please shut down all applications before trying again.  If the message persists, try rebooting your computer.
Vllt Datei kaputt, sollt ich Repair drüber laufen lassen? :>


----------



## Psymaty (5. September 2009)

Was ich noch gern wissen würde, die Flugzeit ist auf eine min. beschränkt was ich weis oder sogar nur 30sek. ich weis es nicht da ich CB nicht gespielt hab.

Wenn ich die volle Flugzeit ausgenutzt wie lange habe ich dann CD bis die maximale Flugzeit wieder zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

guten morgen liebe leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab da mal ne frage und zwar,wenn ich aion starte bis zum loginserver und dann raus gehe dann werde ich immer automatisch auf die hp von aion gebracht.weis einer wie ich das ausstellen kann und wie?habe schon gekuckt aber nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (5. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Was ich noch gern wissen würde, die Flugzeit ist auf eine min. beschränkt was ich weis oder sogar nur 30sek. ich weis es nicht da ich CB nicht gespielt hab.
> 
> Wenn ich die volle Flugzeit ausgenutzt wie lange habe ich dann CD bis die maximale Flugzeit wieder zur Verfügung steht.




kanns nich genau sagen weil ich kein beta zocker bin aber wenn man videos betrachtet dauert es glaub ich ziemlich lange bis sich der grüne balken wieder auffüllt leider!


----------



## Misuma (5. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe leutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wahrwcheinlich auch etwas  von 10000 andren sachen die bis release oder pre release noch gepatcht werden!!!

 das bleibt nich so.


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Wahrwcheinlich auch etwas von 10000 andren sachen die bis release oder pre release noch gepatcht werden!!!
> 
> das bleibt nich so.




mmmh ok.sehe das ja auch nicht wirklich als problem an aber ein bischen nerven tuts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karbal (5. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Was ich noch gern wissen würde, die Flugzeit ist auf eine min. beschränkt was ich weis oder sogar nur 30sek. ich weis es nicht da ich CB nicht gespielt hab.
> 
> Wenn ich die volle Flugzeit ausgenutzt wie lange habe ich dann CD bis die maximale Flugzeit wieder zur Verfügung steht.



1. die flugzeit ist nur am anfang auf eine 1min beschränkt. Später kann man die durch Ausrüstung, tränke und buffs erheblich steigern. Laut diversen Foren sind auf lvl 50 6min+ locker drin.

2. das ist eine gute Frage. In der CTB6 würde ich sagen, dass es ca. 2min gedauert hat bis der Balken voll war.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (5. September 2009)

Karbal schrieb:


> 1. die flugzeit ist nur am anfang auf eine 1min beschränkt. Später kann man die durch Ausrüstung, tränke und buffs erheblich steigern. Laut diversen Foren sind auf lvl 50 6min+ locker drin.
> 
> 2. das ist eine gute Frage. In der CTB6 würde ich sagen, dass es ca. 2min gedauert hat bis der Balken voll war.



Erwähnen sollte man auchnoch das es sich NICHT um einen Cooldown handelt. Man kann jederzeit wieder losfliegen auch wenn sich nicht die volle Flugzeitleiste wiederregeneriert hat. 

Dazu muss man auch daran denken, dass man von jeder Erhöhung mit etwas Erfahrung per Gleitflug einigen Weg zurücklegen kann. Und Gleitflug zählt nicht auf die Flugzeitleiste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Erwähnen sollte man auchnoch das es sich NICHT um einen Cooldown handelt. Man kann jederzeit wieder losfliegen auch wenn sich nicht die volle Flugzeitleiste wiederregeneriert hat.
> 
> Dazu muss man auch daran denken, dass man von jeder Erhöhung mit etwas Erfahrung per Gleitflug einigen Weg zurücklegen kann. Und Gleitflug zählt nicht auf die Flugzeitleiste.
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch, fliegen hat einen 10Sekunden CD, auch wenn du nur 5 Sekunden in der Luft warst, für weitere 10Sekunden kannst du nicht wieder abheben.

Und gleiten geht auf die Flugzeit, allerdings wird sie dabei langsamer verbraucht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. September 2009)

So schauts aus...du hast nen CD beim fliegen...


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> mmmh ok.sehe das ja auch nicht wirklich als problem an aber ein bischen nerven tuts schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass man auf deren HP landet, kann man ingame in den Optionen ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckibart (5. September 2009)

Hallo

ich hab da ma ne Frage und zwar. Bekommt man die World of Warcraf Grundversion nur in der Allianz ausführung? Überall egal in welchem Laden ich war gibts nur die Version mit dieser blau lila Elfe darauf. 

Wo kriegt man die Verpackungsversion mit dem Horde (Orc Tauren) Motiv her? 

Danke


----------



## SIERRA 117 (5. September 2009)

Muckibart schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab da ma ne Frage und zwar. Bekommt man die World of Warcraf Grundversion nur in der Allianz ausführung? Überall egal in welchem Laden ich war gibts nur die Version mit dieser blau lila Elfe darauf.
> 
> ...



111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Muckibart schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab da ma ne Frage und zwar. Bekommt man die World of Warcraf Grundversion nur in der Allianz ausführung? Überall egal in welchem Laden ich war gibts nur die Version mit dieser blau lila Elfe darauf.
> 
> ...



Verkauf dir die Verpackung (ohne CDS + Anleitung) für 50€


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Dass man auf deren HP landet, kann man ingame in den Optionen ausschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey Sin danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. September 2009)

mal ne frage an euch, also wo ich mir gestern ein paar videos von aion angesehen hab, is mir die sterbeanimation aufgefallen.

sowas cooles muss ich sagen hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. was sagt ihr zu der animation? oder kennt ihr ein spiel wo sie ähnlich cool is? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> mal ne frage an euch, also wo ich mir gestern ein paar videos von aion angesehen hab, is mir die sterbeanimation aufgefallen.
> 
> sowas cooles muss ich sagen hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. was sagt ihr zu der animation? oder kennt ihr ein spiel wo sie ähnlich cool is?
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin bisher noch nie gestorben ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin bisher noch nie gestorben ^^




hehe aber dein gegner bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. September 2009)

also ums dir kurz zu beschreiben, dein char geht in die knie, dann breitet er zum letzten mal seine flügel aus und hüllt sich ein mit selbigem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also ums dir kurz zu beschreiben, dein char geht in die knie, dann breitet er zum letzten mal seine flügel aus und hüllt sich ein mit selbigem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und nicht zu vergessen, wenn man selbst verreckt ist, wird der bildschirm ein wenig verschwommen und ändert die farbe^^


----------



## Skyler93 (5. September 2009)

find die animationen von aion einfach nur geil^^dazu auch der sterbeemote.
TOD DEN ELYOS


----------



## Shindira (5. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, wenn man selbst verreckt ist, wird der bildschirm ein wenig verschwommen und ändert die farbe^^



Ja es ist schon nett gemacht, allerdings ist die Animation wenn man wiederbelebt wird auch nicht zu verachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Ich habe nicht vor im Release die Sterbeanimation all zu früh zu sehen ^^


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

Wieviel Abyss-Punkte verliert man eigentlich wenn man stirbt? 
Gleichviele, als wenn man jemanden tötet? Oder nur 1/4 ? Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## JaEoN (5. September 2009)

Kurze Frage: Wie gestaltet sich das Movement in Aion? Wie in GW (Leertaste drücken und der Char läuft dem Gegner automatisch hinterher+Autohit) oder wie in WoW (selbst dafür sorgen, dass man in Range steht etc.)?

Danke


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wieviel Abyss-Punkte verliert man eigentlich wenn man stirbt?
> Gleichviele, als wenn man jemanden tötet? Oder nur 1/4 ? Jemand ne Ahnung?



Ich meine, es kommt drauf an von wem du getötet wirst. Ist er im Rang unter dir, verlierst du wesentlich mehr Punkte, als von jemanden in deinem Rang oder Rang über dir.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

JaEoN schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie gestaltet sich das Movement in Aion? Wie in GW (Leertaste drücken und der Char läuft dem Gegner automatisch hinterher+Autohit) oder wie in WoW (selbst dafür sorgen, dass man in Range steht etc.)?
> 
> Danke



Sowohl als auch. Die Leertaste ist in Aion fürs Springen bzw gleiten, aber wenn du einen angriff startest, z.B. durch drücken eines hotkeys, läuft der Char automatisch in Richtung Gegner bis er in Range des jeweiligen spells ist.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> find die animationen von aion einfach nur geil^^dazu auch der sterbeemote.
> TOD DEN ELYOS



Hab mal versehentlich ne Duellaufforderung angenommen und viel zu spät geschaltet - keinen Schaden am Gegner gemacht.

Die "verdammter Scheiss, ich ärger mich hier grad zu Tode" Animation war war echt ein Bild für die Götter.
Überhaupt sind die Animationen in Aion wirklich gelungen.
Sehr unterhaltsam finde ich auch die Cheerleader-Animation! Kommt bei nem 2.10m Gladi besonders gut!

Ps: 

Tot den Elyos?
Beglück noch ein letztes Mal dein runzliges Weib mein vorschneller Freund.Wir sehn uns auf den Schlachtfäldern Atreias wo es mit dir und deines Gleichen ein jähes Ende nehmen wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. September 2009)

hey wollte euch mal fragen wie ihr das system in aion findet.

also bsp: 

spieler x(ist z.b tank oder heiler) greift einen mob an, jetzt kennt man das ja in anderen mmorpgs, dass dann der auch die sachen bekommt(loot), die der gegner hatte und auch die ep. 
bei aion ises jetzt so das, wenn spieler y(angenommen ein dd und mehr dmg macht), den auch attackiert. er angemessen an seinem dmg am gegner 1. ep bekommt(prozentual), und wenn er mehr dmg als spieler x macht auch den loot.

also kurzum es geht drum wer mehr dmg macht. find ich bischen unfair gegenüber heiler und tanks. 

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hey wollte euch mal fragen wie ihr das system in aion findet.
> 
> also bsp:
> 
> ...



Im moment noch unausgeglichen ja. Vorallem was die EP betrieft dürfte dies ein Problem in Levelgruppen sein. Was den Loot angeht, den kann man verteilen. Vondaher sehe ich da weniger Probleme.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Im moment noch unausgeglichen ja. Vorallem was die EP betrieft dürfte dies ein Problem in Levelgruppen sein. Was den Loot angeht, den kann man verteilen. Vondaher sehe ich da weniger Probleme.



trifft das auch zu wenn einer der nicht in meiner gruppe ist mein mob angreift? also wäre da loot klau möglich?


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> trifft das auch zu wenn einer der nicht in meiner gruppe ist mein mob angreift? also wäre da loot klau möglich?



Das nicht. Der Mob wird grau und ist dann dein. Zumindestens denke ich das und habe bisher auch keinen anderen Eindruck aus der Beta gewinnen können. Was die EP angeht, kriegt der "Helfer" ebenfalls einen Teil ab.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das nicht. Der Mob wird grau und ist dann dein. Zumindestens denke ich das und habe bisher auch keinen anderen Eindruck aus der Beta gewinnen können. Was die EP angeht, kriegt der "Helfer" ebenfalls einen Teil ab.



ok das is ja noch akzeptabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (5. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hey wollte euch mal fragen wie ihr das system in aion findet.
> 
> also bsp:
> 
> ...


Naja ganz fair ist es nicht immer das stimmt. Ich hab mich auch so einige male aufgeregt^^ Allerdings ist das später für die Kämpfe um die Festungen wichtig. Wessen Legionsgruppe, wie auch immer das dann aussehen wird, den meisten Schaden macht bekommt die Festung und darf dann die Kohle scheffeln. Das finde ich macht dann auch die Kämpfe interessant. Wäre ja langweilig wenn die Legion oder der Spieler der zuerst angreift dann auch die Festung bekommt. Vorallem ist dann evtl auch das gezerge weniger so vonwegen lassen wir den sterben damit das mein Kill wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

Wenn du beim leveln allein unterwegs bist und nen Zauberer rotzt aus sicherer Entfernug übelst DMG auf den Mob raus, den du als Tank schon Minuten lang am bearbeiten bist...joa...dann hast gelitten... ^^
Was ich davon halte? Könnte Anfangs (ich selbst werde kleriker spielen) sehr ärgerlich werden aber da muss man dann halt durch.
Ich Notier mir die Namen und später in Instanzen, werd ich die entsprechenden DD`s halt einfach verrecken lassen!! lol
Nein, im Ernst: da steh ich drüber


----------



## Dungorn (5. September 2009)

Irgendwo hab ich etwas von Gates gelesen die sich regelmäßig öffnen ist damit die abyss gemeint oder kann man die abyss zu jeder zeit betretten?
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man direkt ins fege feuer kommt der brennpunkt quasi, hattet ihr schon mal das vergnügen das schlachtschiff zufall zubringen ?


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> Irgendwo hab ich etwas von Gates gelesen die sich regelmäßig öffnen ist damit die abyss gemeint oder kann man die abyss zu jeder zeit betretten?
> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man direkt ins fege feuer kommt der brennpunkt quasi, hattet ihr schon mal das vergnügen das schlachtschiff zufall zubringen ?



Mit "Gates" ,meinst du vermutlich die Rifts, die sich immer mal wieder öffnen und über die man ins Feindesgebiet gelangt.
Diese erscheinen aber unregelmässig und haben mit dem Abyss nichts zu tun. In den Abyss kannst mit lvl25 min.
Fegefeuer?
Das Schlachtschiff...joa geile Sache aber dürften hier die wenigsten selbst schon erlebt haben (ich ma nicht)


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich etwas von Gates gelesen die sich regelmäßig öffnen ist damit die abyss gemeint oder kann man die abyss zu jeder zeit betretten?
> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man direkt ins fege feuer kommt der brennpunkt quasi, hattet ihr schon mal das vergnügen das schlachtschiff zufall zubringen ?



Die Gates die du meinst sind Riffs. Die öffnen dir einen Weg ja, aber nicht in den Abyss. Sie teleportieren dich direkt in das feindliche Gebiet. Das ist somit die einzige Möglichkeit in das Levelgebiet der anderen fraktion zu kommen. Interessant an ihnen ist, dass immer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leute durch kann. Dann lösen sie sich auf. Ausserdem spawn sie random.

Edit: Damm da war wer schnel.


----------



## wowfighter (5. September 2009)

hi ,

habt ihr auch download probleme? Habe eben mit 500 kb/pro sek. geladen und ab 21 uhr nurnoch mit 68 kb/pro sek.

Ist es einfach nur überlastet oder is mein i-net am spinnen?^^


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> habt ihr auch download probleme? Habe eben mit 500 kb/pro sek. geladen und ab 21 uhr nurnoch mit 68 kb/pro sek.
> 
> Ist es einfach nur überlastet oder is mein i-net am spinnen?^^



*lacht laut auf* Sei über deine 68kb froh. Mitlerweile hat sich die Lage leicht entspannt, aber die letzten Tage konnten die Leute glücklich sein, wenn sie mit  8 kb/s gezogen haben.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> hi ,
> 
> habt ihr auch download probleme? Habe eben mit 500 kb/pro sek. geladen und ab 21 uhr nurnoch mit 68 kb/pro sek.
> 
> Ist es einfach nur überlastet oder is mein i-net am spinnen?^^



Die meisten hier, dürften den Client mittlerweile längst gezogen haben.Wieviel hast denn schon unten?

An deiner Verbindung liegt das sicherlich nicht. Lass den Rechner über nacht an wenns sein muss.

Morgen hast glaub ich komplett gelost , da ziest dann noch  wesentlich langsamer^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> lacht laut auf* Sei über deine 68kb froh. Mitlerweile hat sich die Lage leicht entspannt, aber die letzten Tage konnten die Leute glücklich sein, wenn sie mit 8 kb/s gezogen haben.



Jap,über den Launcher, warns bei mir 27kb/s , Torrent sogar noch weniger. Hab dann nach ewigem Suchen was gefunden, wos mit im Schnitt 70kb ging - das war schon Luxus.

Morgen werden die ganzen Nachzügler auf den letzten Drücker den Client/das Update auf 1.5 Downloaden wollen also gib Gas die Nacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (5. September 2009)

bin bei 2200 MB von 3060 MB


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

-edit-


----------



## Dungorn (5. September 2009)

komisch, ich verstehe nicht warum viele so kleine download raten haben / hatten .. als ich den full client 9 Gb gezogen hab, hatte ich ständig 605 kb/s


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

@ Dungorn ich auch.. zieht es euch bei fileplanet .. da gehts am schnellsten


----------



## Dungorn (5. September 2009)

stimmt hab ich vergessen dabei zu schreiben   *fileplanet*


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

Maaan!

Kuckt noch wer ausser mir gerade das Spiel Haas gegen Verdasco?

klar - Aion-Forum aber ins allgemeine kannst hier nicht rein, da sind nur Schwachmaten unterwegs.

Das is grad nen Krimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Maaan!
> 
> Kuckt noch wer ausser mir gerade das Spiel Haas gegen Verdasco?
> 
> ...



Was ist Haas und was ist Verdasco?


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> Was ist Haas und was ist Verdasco?



Verdasco ist derjenige, der gegen Haas grad den 3ten Satz im Tie-Break um Schamhaaresbreite gewonnen hat!

Ach fuck, ich würds dem Haas so gönnen aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend ^^

Du nicht? - dein Sarkasmus ziet bei mir nicht, meiner ist viel derber wenns sein muss XD


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Verdasco ist derjenige, der gegen Haas grad den 3ten Satz im Tie-Break um Schamhaaresbreite gewonnen hat!
> 
> Ach fuck, ich würds dem Haas so gönnen aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend ^^
> 
> Du nicht? - dein Sarkasmus ziet bei mir nicht, meiner ist viel derber wenns sein muss XD



Tie Break? Guckst du gerade heimlich Starwars? Oo


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. September 2009)

Yess!!! 5:2 Haas...das siet gut aus Kinners,das riecht nach na Verlängerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starwars? ok 1-0 für dich die Assoziation is grad an mir vorbei gegangen ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. September 2009)

SIN?

Für nen Moment habe ich gehofft, dass sich ausser mir noch wer hier für Tennis interessiert ^^


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> SIN?
> 
> Für nen Moment habe ich gehofft, dass sich ausser mir noch wer hier für Tennis interessiert ^^



Tennis? Ne lass mal, die geben immer so komische Geräusche von sich, wenn sie den Ball schlagen..


----------



## tamirok (6. September 2009)

so ich stell mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird es deutsch server geben oder ist das nicht geplant?


----------



## Skyler93 (6. September 2009)

Tennis? Ne lass mal, die geben immer so komische Geräusche von sich, wenn sie den Ball schlagen.. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das ist das geilste am tennis hört sich an als hättens was im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und klar gibts deutsche Server


TOD DEN ELYOS


----------



## tamirok (6. September 2009)

grr..... ein asmo will blut sehn Oo


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. September 2009)

> Tennis? Ne lass mal, die geben immer so komische Geräusche von sich, wenn sie den Ball schlagen..



Jap. die Mädels...wobei...komisch? sind doch ganz interessant die Geräusche ^^

Na, kuck halt auch lieber die Männers weils da halt nochma ne ganze Schippe schneller zur Sache geht.

Tennis ist halt nen wirklich genialer Sport.

Jedem der sich bisher noch nicht damit befasst hat, kann ich nur raten:

Einfach ma Vorurteilslos anschaun...


----------



## Skyler93 (6. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Tennis? Ne lass mal, die geben immer so komische Geräusche von sich, wenn sie den Ball schlagen..






Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Jap. die Mädels...wobei...komisch? sind doch ganz interessant die Geräusche ^^
> 
> Na, kuck halt auch lieber die Männers weils da halt nochma ne ganze Schippe schneller zur Sache geht.
> 
> ...



habs getan, und ehrlich hatte immer vorurteile^^
naja es ist brutal langweilig
aber i-wie funny war halt bis jitz nur 1mal und nur frauentennis xD
aber wie die schreien das ist komisch ok, hatte was an den tag getrunken


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. September 2009)

> habs getan, und ehrlich hatte immer vorurteile^^
> naja es ist brutal langweilig
> aber i-wie funny war halt bis jitz nur 1mal und nur frauentennis xD
> aber wie die schreien das ist komisch ok, hatte was an den tag getrunken



Tennis kann so unglaublich spannend sein:

Mann gegen Mann, hier geht es nicht nur um Fitness oder Talent, hier ist halt auch die mentale Stärke spielentscheidend.

Bei den US-Open hat Haas übrigens grad gegen Verdasco verlorn -.-
Naja,schade ich häts ihm wirklich gegönnt aber kann man nix machen


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

tamirok schrieb:


> so ich stell mal ne frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Puh, kann dir nicht sagen welche Nationalität die Server haben werden. Denke mal werden eh Mischlinge sein, teils taiwanesisch, teils amerikanisch,tTeils chinesisch.


----------



## Pyrobs (6. September 2009)

So hier mal meine Frage.....
Und zwar will der Launcher garkeine Accountdaten von mir wissen.
Kommt das erst wenn die Server on sind?
Natürlich könnte ich mich einfach noch 5 Stunden in Geduld üben, will aber sicher sein dass alles funzt wenn es los geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schonmal....
Gruß Pyrobs


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Der Launcher wird dich nie nach deinen account daten fragen, das passiert ingame wenn du Aion gestartet hast.


----------



## Pyrobs (6. September 2009)

Ah Ok.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tascalmon (6. September 2009)

Vor ein paar Wochen war ich einer der Glücklichen, der nen Key für die dritte CB von buffed gewonnen hat.
Kann ich den jetzt auch für die OB verwenden?

mfg


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Tascalmon schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war ich einer der Glücklichen, der nen Key für die dritte CB von buffed gewonnen hat.
> Kann ich den jetzt auch für die OB verwenden?
> 
> mfg


 Jop. Alle die in der CB gespielt haben können es auch iner OB


----------



## Tascalmon (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Jop. Alle die in der CB gespielt haben können es auch iner OB



Super,danke.


----------



## Grumly (6. September 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich bei keinem der Gewinnspiele die es in den weiten des Netzes gab keinen "Open" Beta Key gewonnen habe, ich heute auch an der "Open" Beta nicht teilnehmen kann?


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich bei keinem der Gewinnspiele die es in den weiten des Netzes gab keinen "Open" Beta Key gewonnen habe, ich heute auch an der "Open" Beta nicht teilnehmen kann?


Richtig. Ohne Key läuft nichts. Allerdings kannst du dir für 5&#8364; einen bei Ebay oder so kaufen.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich bei keinem der Gewinnspiele die es in den weiten des Netzes gab keinen "Open" Beta Key gewonnen habe, ich heute auch an der "Open" Beta nicht teilnehmen kann?




NEIN!!!


----------



## Grumly (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Richtig. Ohne Key läuft nichts. Allerdings kannst du dir für 5€ einen bei Ebay oder so kaufen.



Na dann trifft das "Open" aber auch nicht wirklich zu...


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Na dann trifft das "Open" aber auch nicht wirklich zu...




hier heist OPEN nicht gleich,das es für jeden zugänglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Irgendwer hat hier mal eine Liste gepostet in der die Bezeichnungen für Betas erläutert wurden...
Les dir die mal durch


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Na dann trifft das "Open" aber auch nicht wirklich zu...



Doch weil jeder an einen Key kommt, es ist schließlich eine Open, keine Public Beta, nur als kleiner Hinweis.

Closed Beta>kleiner Kreis, mit NDA
Open Beta>großer Kreis, viele Keys ohne NDA
Public Beta>für jeden, ohne Key, also sozusagen ein Stresstest der Server


----------



## Grumly (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!



"NEIN!!!" ich sehe das falsch und kann an Beta teilnehmen oder "NEIN!!!" ich kann heute nicht spielen?


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> "NEIN!!!" ich sehe das falsch und kann an Beta teilnehmen oder "NEIN!!!" ich kann heute nicht spielen?




NEIN,du kannst NICHT spielen sry für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grumly (6. September 2009)

Deinstalliert! Warte ich halt weiter auf ToR.


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

Du kanst heute nicht spielen da du versäumt hast dich die Woche irgendwie zu informieren und du dir deswegen keinen Key besorgt hast.


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Doch weil jeder an einen Key kommt, es ist schließlich eine Open, keine Public Beta, nur als kleiner Hinweis.
> 
> Closed Beta>kleiner Kreis, mit NDA
> Open Beta>großer Kreis, viele Keys ohne NDA
> Public Beta>für jeden, ohne Key, also sozusagen ein Stresstest der Server



Ja genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grumly (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Du kanst heute nicht spielen da du versäumt hast dich die Woche irgendwie zu inforkieren und du dir deswegen keinen Key besorgt hast.



Habe an 5 Gewinnspielen teilgenommen, leider kein Glück gehabt.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Deinstalliert! Warte ich halt weiter auf ToR.



ToR? Fussball WM 2010?


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ToR? Fussball WM 2010?




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Grumly schrieb:


> Deinstalliert! Warte ich halt weiter auf ToR.



Wer nicht fähig ist sich auch nur minimal zu informieren kommt in Aion sowieso nicht sonderlich weit, schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## pbast6 (6. September 2009)

Warte ich halt auf ToR^^

Also ich schätze ToR kommt so  Ende 10/11 Anfang raus, also ist das für mich zumindest jetzt keine Alternative. Und ganz ehrlich wer nicht in der Beta ist ist selber schuld. Jeder hätte bei Amazon bestellen können, den Key bekommen und dann einfach storniert(hat ein Kumpel gemacht der noch unsicher ist). 

0 Euro und ein Key, dann hätte man sich nirgens einen für Geld kaufen müssen. ICh hab mittleweile auch storniert.... und bei NC direkt gekauft^^


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Warte ich halt auf ToR^^
> 
> Also ich schätze ToR kommt so  Ende 10/11 Anfang raus, also ist das für mich zumindest jetzt keine Alternative. Und ganz ehrlich wer nicht in der Beta ist ist selber schuld. Jeder hätte bei Amazon bestellen können, den Key bekommen und dann einfach storniert(hat ein Kumpel gemacht der noch unsicher ist).
> 
> 0 Euro und ein Key, dann hätte man sich nirgens einen für Geld kaufen müssen. ICh hab mittleweile auch storniert.... und bei NC direkt gekauft^^





Mir war das eh egal hab mir die CE bestellt weil ich das Spiel eh spielen werde ^^
Aber mir ist es auch wichtig eine Box in der Hand zu halten und keine digi version.

Aber wie Die Vorposter schon sagten entweder hast glück und kriegst noch irgendwo auf nm forum nen key geschenkt oder kaufst noch fix einen bei ebay was es mir aber nicht wert wäre ^^


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

hallöchen^^

ich hab mal ne frage.. da die beta ja gleich anfängt.. oder anfangen sollte ^^
und zwar.. habe ich mir den open beta clienten noch einmal runtergeladen und installiert.. habe dann aber - dusselig wie ich bin^^- den verpackten ordner während der installation gelöscht, also komplett aus dem papierkorb
mittlerweile läuft das bei mri so ab wenn ich aion starten will:

er macht den launcher auf und bei aion steht nicht installiert(dennoch ein grüner punkt)
ich warte.. der updater tut sich auf. manchmal geht er.. manchmal geht er nicht.
zweites trifft öfter ein. also klicke ich auf start erzwingen, aion öffnet sich und ich versuche meine daten einzugeben (ja ich weiß die server sind noch nicht offen etc. ich möchte ja auch nur sehen was passiert) so und dann steht da "Cannot connect to the authorization Server".
Gut alles kein Problem da die Server ja noch nicht offen sind..

meine einzige Frage nun, 
auf Grund der ganzen Anzeichen.. muss ich Aion noch einmal neu installieren? 
oder wird es irgendwie schon funktionieren^^

evtl hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit meinem Problem^^

Liebe Grüße 
Saku


----------



## starfither (6. September 2009)

ich hätte kleine frage und zwar hiess es man könne für open beta die keys generieren also das man auf diesen weg eins bekommt.... was wurde nun drauss?


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

Key generieren gibts net..


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2009)

Kommts nur mir so vor oder sinkt das Niveau vom Aion-Bereich immer mehr (WoW-Bereich)?
Ich bin zwar nicht oft hier, aber jedesmal wirds schlimmer. Ständig werden wegen den selben Fragen, die schon zig Mal geklärt wurden, neue Beiträge erstellt und teilweise kommts mir so vor als würden manche zum ersten von Aion hören. Dann gehts jetzt auch schon los, dass sich die Leute gegenseitig in den Themen beleidigen und fertig machen; Kritik verträgt sowieso keiner. Insgesamt hat sich auch der Ton der einzelnen Beiträge ins Negative entwickelt, im Sinne von Freundlichkeit, Rechtschreibung, Satzbau/Satzzeichen....

Jetzt gehts dann auch noch los, dass jeder ein eigens Thema eröffnet weil er nicht in die Beta kommt...

Wo soll das in den nächsten Wochen hingehen? Wird man sich daran gewöhnen müssen, dass auf der ersten Forumsseite schon 6 geschlossene Themen zu finden sind? Wird man irgendwann keine Anständige Diskussion mehr führen können, so wie es jetzt schon im WoW-Bereich ist?
Und sind solche Themen jetzt an der Tagesordnung?
--> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122814


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kommts nur mir so vor oder sinkt das Niveau vom Aion-Bereich immer mehr (WoW-Bereich)?



Ja stimmt, aber will ja keiner warhaben das in der Wow Com der Anteil an Idioten und Leuten die für MMOs eigentlich zu dähmlich sind, sehr viel größer als bei anderen Spielen ist (wohlgemerkt, es sind nicht alle, aber der Anteil dieser Leute liegt spürbar höher).

Seid ca 4Wochen gehts hier ständig bergab.


----------



## Bahlti (6. September 2009)

hab ma ne frage zum downloaden des ob clients auf fileplanet. hab da so acc umsonst, muss ich downloaden von "subscribers only" oder "free public server" bin mir jetz nicht sicher was subscribers heisst^^

Edith: und welche "location" soll ich da nehmen? ich denk mal international blabla right?^^


----------



## Stancer (6. September 2009)

Naja meine Hoffnung bleibt, das viele der WoW Pappnasen (und damit meine ich die wirklich dummen WoW Spieler) nach 2 Wochen sich wieder in ihren Zauberwald verdrücken, da Aion nicht das für sie erhoffte WoW 2.0 ist.

Vom Gefühl her lieg ich da vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Selbst wenn Aion deutlich weniger Spielskill fordern würde, haben viele WoW Spieler zum glück die Unart sich auf nichts neues einzulassen und nur Spielspass am altbekannten (WoW) zu finden.

Wenn Aion sich irgendwo bei 1 Mio Spielern für EU/US einpendelt denke ich haben wir ne ganz gute Community. Wobei schlechter als die WoW community geht garnicht.

Das beste ist in den ersten 1,5 Wochen auf durchzug zu schalten. Hab ich und viele andere in WAR genauso gemacht. Schon nach 2 Wochen werden die "In WoW war alles aber viel besser"-Sager im Chat schon deutlich weniger.
Viele WoW Spieler wollen auch weg von dieser lächerlicher Community. Sie finden sie selber nicht gut, aber sie hat sich etabliert und nun wird man sie nicht mehr los. Evtl. wollen einige Ex-WoWler neue Spiele auch für einen Neuanfang nutzen und sich dort etwas "sozialer" verhalten


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Stancer.
Und nebenbei am rande, gz zu deinem Kommentar in der Buffed-zeitschrift


----------



## Gen91 (6. September 2009)

Ich gebe Stancer auch Recht. Da ich zum Glück in einer Gruppe mit Freunden lvl und wir den Anfang schon kennen, können wir die ersten paar Tage die Chats getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Stancer (6. September 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Stancer.
> Und nebenbei am rande, gz zu deinem Kommentar in der Buffed-zeitschrift



Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung was ihr damit meint. Was fürn Kommentar ?


----------



## Düstermond (6. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung was ihr damit meint. Was fürn Kommentar ?



"Ein WoW 2 oder ein neues WAR zu erwarten, ist die falsche Einstellung. Öffnet Euch für Neuerungen und erwartet nicht immer das, was Ihr von Eurem bisherigen Spiel gewohnt seid!"
Buffed Magazin 09/10 2009 - Seite 12


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Frage.
Ich habe heute Abend eine ca 1/2h Aion gespielt, leider zu wenig muss morgen wieder in die Schule, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte^^.
Mein Asmodier Mage macht schon laune und ich hab mich schon mit ein paar Neuerungen vertraut gemacht und habe mich echt in dieses Game verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also muss ich noch brav bis Sonntag zocken und vielleicht kauf ich mir das Spiel ja am 25.

Auf was ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:
Gibt es eigentlich solche allgemeinen Gebietschats wie in WoW (aka /1er)?
Oder gibt es die in nur in den instanzierten Anfangsgebieten nicht?

Mfg der aiongeile Cyberratchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich solche allgemeinen Gebietschats wie in WoW (aka /1er)?
> Oder gibt es die in nur in den instanzierten Anfangsgebieten nicht?



Ja, die gibt es, aber sind in der Beta wohl noch ausgeschaltet (wegen den Flames etc), jemand meinte aber ab Lvl 5 gehen sie.


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> "Ein WoW 2 oder ein neues WAR zu erwarten, ist die falsche Einstellung. Öffnet Euch für Neuerungen und erwartet nicht immer das, was Ihr von Eurem bisherigen Spiel gewohnt seid!"
> Buffed Magazin 09/10 2009 - Seite 12



Omg, wusste ich garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (7. September 2009)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage: Kann man irgendwie 'Ziel des Ziels' einstellen?

xell


----------



## cyberraider (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist Umlaute im Charakternamen zu benutzen?


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist Umlaute im Charakternamen zu benutzen?



Also Sonderzeichen sind nicht erlaubt, Umlaute weiß ich nicht, allerdings sind zb für Engländer Umlaute auch Sonderzeichen^^. Ich versuch mal nachzuschauen, hatte aber gestern das Problem das das Spiel immer im Chaerstellungschirm eingefroren ist.


----------



## cyberraider (7. September 2009)

Ich habe gestern versucht meinen Char Chimära zu nennen. Dies hat leider nicht funktioniert. Jetzt heißt er Chimaera was wie ich finde eher suboptimal asuschaut.


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern versucht meinen Char Chimära zu nennen. Dies hat leider nicht funktioniert. Jetzt heißt er Chimaera was wie ich finde eher suboptimal asuschaut.



Dann wirds wohl nicht gehen, weil andere "Sonderzeichen" gehen ja auch nicht, allerdings könnte der Name auch einfach belegt gewesen sein, ist ja kein seltener Name. Ich habs grad versucht, aber Spiel friert immernoch ein...habe aber, so glaube ich, die Lösung des Problems gefunden, neuere DirextVersion....werds später nochmal testen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2009)

hab da mal ne frage...achtet mal bei dem bild aufs questtext, das porträt und der charakter im profilfenster..alles sieht irgendwie komisch und verwaschen aus..ist das bei euch auch so oder liegts an mir? meine graka: radeon palit sonic dual edition 4870 1gig

http://img-host.de/bild.php/29562,aion0000IXRPS.jpg

grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf max.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Hmm Ingame sieht das bei mir nich so aus, bei mir ist alles scharf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher dass du auch die richtige Auflösung hast?


----------



## Bexx13 (7. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage...achtet mal bei dem bild aufs questtext, das porträt und der charakter im profilfenster..alles sieht irgendwie komisch und verwaschen aus..ist das bei euch auch so oder liegts an mir? meine graka: radeon palit sonic dual edition 4870 1gig
> 
> http://img-host.de/bild.php/29562,aion0000IXRPS.jpg
> 
> grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf max.



Die Idee mit der Auflösung hatte ich auch grad.
Das erinnert mich daran, als ich mein Rechner per RGBKabel an 32" LCD TV angeschlossen hab. Da sah das auch so aus (nicht in Aion aber generell aufm Desktop). Seitdem ich den per HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen hab und die richtige Auflösung eingestellt hab, ist alles gestochen scharf.


----------



## Berserkius (7. September 2009)

Welcher Bloom-Effekt ist eigentlich am besten bei der Grafikeinstellung? Typ 1,2 oder 3.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Welcher Bloom-Effekt ist eigentlich am besten bei der Grafikeinstellung? Typ 1,2 oder 3.



Macht von der FPS her keinen Unterschied, ist nur ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## IchBinNichtLol (7. September 2009)

Hey Leute, 
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ihr das selbe Problem habt wie ich. Startet Aion bei euch auch so ultra langsam? Also wenn man im Launcher auf spielen klickt , dass es dann so 2-3 Minuten dauert bis man im Einloggbildschirm ist.Zudem bleibt dann meine g-15 Uhr stehen und einige Programme fahren von selbst herunter.


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

IchBinNichtLol schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ihr das selbe Problem habt wie ich. Startet Aion bei euch auch so ultra langsam? Also wenn man im Launcher auf spielen klickt , dass es dann so 2-3 Minuten dauert bis man im Einloggbildschirm ist.Zudem bleibt dann meine g-15 Uhr stehen und einige Programme fahren von selbst herunter.



Dann hast du warscheinlich Programme aktiv welche der Gameguard zeurst ausschaltet, wie zb Demon Tools etc. (das starten des Spiels dauert aber durchaus etwas länger als viele andere, aber nicht extrem lange)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2009)

hm also auflösung steht bei mir auf 1900x1200...eben die für nen 24"..naja wat solls..kann mit leben

..solang ich zu den wenigen glücklichen gehöre die noch kein gemeguard error bekommen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

Ich hab mich schon gestern über die Grafik an manchen Stellen gewundert:
http://img-host.de/bild.php/29569,aion0003UJWLJ.jpg

Links unten neben der Levelanzeige. Sehen die Avatare bei euch auch so pixlig aus? Btw. ist die richtige Auflösung, spiele immer mit der und hab auch schon die anderen ausprobiert.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2009)

vllt ist das ein generelles prob bei 24"


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

Ich hoffe doch nich ^^"

Komisch ist es ja schon. Hab diese "Pixelfehler" nur in der UI wenn der char bzw. ein anderer Spieler betrachtet wird.


///Nur so zur Info, hast du ne Nvidia Graka drin?


----------



## Nazgule17 (7. September 2009)

Ne frage.
Mein Kumpel hat nen Beta Key gewonnen und wollte den eigeben, dann stand dort das der  Key falsch sei.
Was kann man dagegen machen?
Bzw wen muss man dort kontaktieren ?

Den key hat er bei GameSource gewonnen.


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

@Nazgule17

Er muss den Key bei "add Serial" im NC Masteraccound eingeben und nicht bei "add Game". Hatte den Fehler zuerst auch gemacht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2009)

nope..ne radeon


----------



## Nazgule17 (7. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> @Nazgule17
> 
> Er muss den Key bei "add Serial" im NC Masteraccound eingeben und nicht bei "add Game". Hatte den Fehler zuerst auch gemacht.





Hey danke für den tip ich werds Ihn aussrichten.
Und dann mal sehen wie es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

Ich frag, weil nen Freund von mir, mit dem ich zusammen spiele, den gleichen Monitor hat, aber ATI Graka. Bei ihm tauchen diese Pixelfehler nicht auf :/


----------



## Dumdideididum (7. September 2009)

Hallo @ all

Kann mir wer sagen wie Ich die Maussteuerrung ändern kann ...
Also den Char durch drücken der beiden Mustasten bewegen und durch bewegen der Maus lenken ...

dank euch


----------



## Nazgule17 (7. September 2009)

Bezüglich es Beta Key.
Er wird immer noch als Ungültig angenommen.
Was soll man da den nur machen ?


----------



## Ardir (7. September 2009)

Ich habe eine frage und zwar in wie fern unterscheiden sich die gebiete und die monster zwischen elyos und Assmodia? Denn ich bevorzuge monster die auch bedrohlich aussehen und nicht süß sind, 
bei der landschaft mag ich manchmal idylisch aber es müssen auch manchmal zerstörte gegenden oder gebiete in denen man merkt das krieg ist.

Es wäre nett wenn sich auch welche melden die schon die endgame gebite kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> Ich habe eine frage und zwar in wie fern unterscheiden sich die gebiete und die monster zwischen elyos und Assmodia? Denn ich bevorzuge monster die auch bedrohlich aussehen und nicht süß sind,
> bei der landschaft mag ich manchmal idylisch aber es müssen auch manchmal zerstörte gegenden oder gebiete in denen man merkt das krieg ist.



Es gibt hässliche Monster, bedrohliche, niedliche, lustige...und zwar auf beiden Seiten, die Gebiete sind ähnlich, die einen haben später Lavagebiete und Eiswüsten, die anderen Dschungel und Wüsten.


----------



## Ardir (7. September 2009)

ok thx und wer sind die einen und wer die anderen


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

Asmos müssten die mit der Eiswüste sein.


----------



## Ardir (7. September 2009)

ok also werde ich mir beides mal angucken


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, das sich spätestens nach 1-2Minuten das Spiel, bzw der ganze PC aufhängt und nur ein "richtiger" Neustart via Restart Knopf hilft? (auch schon im Chaerstellungschirm, aber auch im Spiel direkt.)

In der Closed Beta ging das Spiel eigentlich noch....bin schon am überlegen ob ich am System selbst seid dem letzten Event etwas geändert habe, aber soweit ich noch weiß nicht.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, das sich spätestens nach 1-2Minuten das Spiel, bzw der ganze PC aufhängt und nur ein "richtiger" Neustart via Restart Knopf hilft? (auch schon im Chaerstellungschirm, aber auch im Spiel direkt.)
> 
> In der Closed Beta ging das Spiel eigentlich noch....bin schon am überlegen ob ich am System selbst seid dem letzten Event etwas geändert habe, aber soweit ich noch weiß nicht.



Ich dachte du wolltest wärend der OB nicht spielen? ^^


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest wärend der OB nicht spielen? ^^



Jein, ich wollte gestern die neuen Chaerstellungsfeatures anschauen, und nach 30Sekunden kam schon der Fehler das erste Mal, habe es dann gestern und heute ein paarmal versucht ob es evtl nur kurzzeitig war. Jetzt versuche ich herauszufinden worin das Problem besteht, damit es bis zum Release weg ist...

Eine Lösung ist mir grade noch eingefallen, hatte ja zb auch in Battlefront 2 Soundprobleme...daher gestern den Soundtreiber nochmal neu installiert, hatte die Fehler aber immernoch (wenn auch besser), und heute dann Dirext X neu installiert...und dabei hat er auch irgendwas für Audio mit installiert, evtl sollte ich den Soundtreiber nochmals erneuern? Außer den 2 macht aber nix Probleme.

Edit: Getestet, daran liegts nicht..Fehler kommt noch immer, und nur in Aion ist es wirklich störend, in SWBF 2 hängt ab und zu mal eine Ansage oder sotwas...aber bei Aion hängt sich der ganze PC komplett auf.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> -



Also ich habe bisher auch nur die Charerstellung erneut getestet, aber keine Probleme. 

Hast du die gängigen Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen? Also CPU/GPU Temp, überprüfung der Festplatte, etc?


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2009)

Ich spiel momentan auch nicht. Sonst kenn ich zu Release ja schon alles und versau mir meinen Spielspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgamir (7. September 2009)

Hey...2 kleine probleme:

1. wenn ich minimiere ruckelt das spiel danach total... Egal ob ich es per Alt + Tab oder der üblichen STRG ALT ENTF versuche...

2. Leider kann ich momentan nur an meinem notebook spielen, habe hier jedoch keine maus. Wie kann ich rauszoomen ohne ein mausrad zu haben?


gruß


----------



## Drydema (7. September 2009)

zu 1 versuch mal im task explorer die priorität des tasks auf hoch oder echtzeit zu stellen bevor du maximierst vlt stellt es sich nicht automatisch wieder hoch wenn du ins spiel tabst


----------



## Bedzi (7. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, das sich spätestens nach 1-2Minuten das Spiel, bzw der ganze PC aufhängt und nur ein "richtiger" Neustart via Restart Knopf hilft? (auch schon im Chaerstellungschirm, aber auch im Spiel direkt.)
> 
> In der Closed Beta ging das Spiel eigentlich noch....bin schon am überlegen ob ich am System selbst seid dem letzten Event etwas geändert habe, aber soweit ich noch weiß nicht.




ich denk mal das ich dich beruhigen kann bei mein lappi ist nach einigen min.komplett abgestürzt,hatte ich vorm patch 1.5 nicht bei meinen anderen pc lief es soweit gut,was ich damit sagen will ist das es evt.am patch liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (8. September 2009)

ich habe mich gestern auch mal in einer ruhigen stunde mit aion beschäftigt. hier meine fragen:

- mein ranger (lvl6) stirbt recht häufig. gibt es einem möglichkeit im (elyos-)startgebiet rüstungen zu kaufen? oder wird die ausschließlich gefunden?
- nach 2 zwei gleichleveligen mobkills muss ich erstmal reggen oder mich verbinden? normal oder eine unart der klasse ranger?
- werden bei euch auch die kleinen info-fenster über den angewählten mob nicht korrekt dargestellt? ich sehe das wenn ich nen mob anklicke ein kleines fenster aufgeht, aber der inhalt ist so verschoben dass ich nichts erkennen kann
- gibte es die möglichkeit die karte zu vergrößern? (die karte als solches, nicht die gebietsansicht auf der karte!)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe mich gestern auch mal in einer ruhigen stunde mit aion beschäftigt. hier meine fragen:
> 
> - mein ranger (lvl6) stirbt recht häufig. gibt es einem möglichkeit im (elyos-)startgebiet rüstungen zu kaufen? oder wird die ausschließlich gefunden?
> - nach 2 zwei gleichleveligen mobkills muss ich erstmal reggen oder mich verbinden? normal oder eine unart der klasse ranger?
> ...



Ranger ist nicht so leicht zu lvln, sollte auch rüstungshändler geben irgendwo
Das normal
kA
wenn du meinst, dass du alle gebiete siehst, entweder rechtsklick, oder wenn das nicht funktioniert glaub ich sollte in der oberen linken ecke sone "weltkugel" sein


----------



## Rygel (8. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ranger ist nicht so leicht zu lvln, sollte auch rüstungshändler geben irgendwo


ich habe keinen finden können obwohl ich danach gesucht habe. weiß jmd mehr?



UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> wenn du meinst, dass du alle gebiete siehst, entweder rechtsklick, oder wenn das nicht funktioniert glaub ich sollte in der oberen linken ecke sone "weltkugel" sein


nein, ich meine die kleine übersichtskarte rechts unten, nicht die gebiets- bzw. weltkarte. die ist mir ein wenig zu klein geraten.

in diesem sinne: *fragen noch nicht beantwortet*.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> nein, ich meine die kleine übersichtskarte rechts unten, nicht die gebiets- bzw. weltkarte. die ist mir ein wenig zu klein geraten.



Hmm, also wenn du M drückst? Ne bisher hab ich keine Möglicheit gefunden, die zu vergrößern...


----------



## Madir (8. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe keinen finden können obwohl ich danach gesucht habe. weiß jmd mehr?
> 
> 
> nein, ich meine die kleine übersichtskarte rechts unten, nicht die gebiets- bzw. weltkarte. die ist mir ein wenig zu klein geraten.
> ...



Rüstungshändler findest du in der nähe des Trainers. 
Scout/Ranger tut sich recht schwer am Anfang.

Die Karte die du mit N oder M aufrufst kannst du meines Wissens nicht vergrößern, lediglich die mini Karte lässt sich zoomen.


----------



## Sounds (8. September 2009)

@Rygel
Scout am Anfang ist etwas heikel, jedoch kannst du mit Hilfe der Combos ne Menge erreichen, nur sind 2 mobs gleichzeitig heikel ohne Heiltränke.

Ich bin am Besten mit folgender Rota gefahren bei einem Mob:

Ziel normal angreifen ->Focused Evasion->Counterslash // in den Rücken des Mobs und Surprise Attack I anwenden, danach Devotion und die Swift Edge/Soul Slash Combo. 

Soul Slash lernst du mit level 7 und Devotion mit Level 9, wobei du auch ohne Devotion recht gut klar kommst. 



> - werden bei euch auch die kleinen info-fenster über den angewählten mob nicht korrekt dargestellt? ich sehe das wenn ich nen mob anklicke ein kleines fenster aufgeht, aber der inhalt ist so verschoben dass ich nichts erkennen kann


Versuchs mal mit ner anderen Auflösung. Eventuell hilfts


----------



## Bouw (8. September 2009)

hiho ich habe da eine kleine frage. und zwar haben am so mein freund und ich zusammen auf einem server angefangen die OB zu zocken.und nun zu unserem problem: wir sind in einer grp stehen quasi nebeneinander (jedenfalls laut karte) aber sehen können wir uns nicht. weiß einer woran das liegt bzw wie man das ändern kann?


----------



## Tamîkus (8. September 2009)

Bouw schrieb:


> hiho ich habe da eine kleine frage. und zwar haben am so mein freund und ich zusammen auf einem server angefangen die OB zu zocken.und nun zu unserem problem: wir sind in einer grp stehen quasi nebeneinander (jedenfalls laut karte) aber sehen können wir uns nicht. weiß einer woran das liegt bzw wie man das ändern kann?



vl liegst daran das ihr in untershiedlichen channels seid einer mus in den channel des anderen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Liegt daran das ihr nicht im gleichen Channel seid...

BIs Level 20 etwa sind die Gebiete instanziert das nicht tausende von Leuten die gleichen QUestmobs brauchen...

Ihr müsst unten auf Support gehen...dann auf switch channel und da eben den selben channel auswählen.


----------



## Sounds (8. September 2009)

Ihr seid vermutlich in unterschiedlichen Channels. Halte den Mauszeiger einfach mal über den Char deines Freundes (im Gruppenfenster) und schau ob da irgendwas von different Channel in rot steht. Wenn ja einfach Channel wechseln


----------



## Bouw (8. September 2009)

ah okay werd ich mal versuchen, danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Blutulme (8. September 2009)

Ist bekannt ob es auch sowas wie Rollenspielserver geben wird?


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Blutulme schrieb:


> Ist bekannt ob es auch sowas wie Rollenspielserver geben wird?



Nein, noch nichts bekannt. Aber mit RP Servern rechne ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## SireS (8. September 2009)

Ich brauche dringend eine neue Frisur nach all den Kämpfen. Gibt es irgendwo (in Sanctum?) einen Friseur oder dergleichen? Habe mal in den Channels gefragt aber iwie kam (ausnahmsweise) mal keine Antwort.

LG


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Son Blödsinn gibts zwar in WoW aber net in Aion bedaure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. September 2009)

hab mir ne preorder gekauft, aion runtergeladen und immer wenn ich spielen will, steht konnte aion entweder keine verbindung zum server aufbauen, oder trennt mich vom server, das blöde dabei ist, das sich nach jedem fehllogin aion beendet.
1. kann man das abstellen das aion sich jedesmal beendet wenn ich keine serververbindung bekomme
2. mach ich irgendetwas falsch, oder ist es generell schwer auf ein server zu kommen? (startschwierigkeiten, überfüllte server)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Abstellen kann man das glaub ich net..wüsste zumindest net wo..

Aber das mit den Connect Problemen wird nehme ich an mit deiner Firewall zusammen hängen..


----------



## Raaandy (8. September 2009)

frage wirds deutsche server geben? ingame waren die leute nich einer meinung. einer sagte amboss hätte das bestätigt. andere sagte es wäre noch nicht sicher mit deutschen servern?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Dafür gabs doch jetzt extra nen neuen Thread -.-

Ja, es wird Server mit Kennzeichnung für deutsche Spieler geben....


----------



## Raaandy (8. September 2009)

frage wirds deutsche server geben? ingame waren die leute nich einer meinung. einer sagte amboss hätte das bestätigt. andere sagte es wäre noch nicht sicher mit deutschen servern?


----------



## Gen91 (8. September 2009)

Habt ihr es bald mit den Fragen nach deutschen Servern, du fragst nun nach 14Minuten zum 2. mal, das fällt auch nicht unter Doppelpost.


----------



## Raaandy (8. September 2009)

sry doppelpost war keine absicht.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Abstellen kann man das glaub ich net..wüsste zumindest net wo..
> 
> Aber das mit den Connect Problemen wird nehme ich an mit deiner Firewall zusammen hängen..



liegt nicht an der firewall, habs ohne probiert.

entweder kann ich mich garnicht einloggen mit der meldung "Cannot connect to Authorization server"
oder ich komme zur serverauswahl, klicke ein server an und bekomme die meldung ""You are disconnect from the game server" 

hab gegoogelt und es haben wohl mehere das problem, hoffe das fixen die in den nächsten tagen, ansonsten muß ich wohl, oder übel meine vorbestellung stornieren.


----------



## Ardir (8. September 2009)

hi 
ich lade grade aion (north amerika) runter jetzt habe ich mich gefragt ob ich überhaupt den richtigen clienten für die open beta runter lade. 
Also hier meine frage kann ich aion (north america) mit meinen ob key spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## wackalion (8. September 2009)

Ja Ardir.

Habe hier in der Firma die US und zocke die OB. Zuhase habe ich den Euro Client frisch drauf.

Weiter oben....Wenn Ihr die Meldung bekommt:Cannot Connect to Aut.Server" dann müsst ihr auch den Launcher Neustarten. Das is ganz ganz wichtig

Gruß


----------



## Ardir (8. September 2009)

Ok thx aber kann ich jetzt nur auf north america server spielen?


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> Ok thx aber kann ich jetzt nur auf north america server spielen?



Einfach die Region im Launcher unter Eigenschaften auf "Europa" und die Sprache auf "deutsch" stellen, dann kannst du auf allen europäischen Servern in der gewählten Sprache spielen.


----------



## Harika (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Einfach die Region im Launcher unter Eigenschaften auf "Europa" und die Sprache auf "deutsch" stellen, dann kannst du auf allen europäischen Servern in der gewählten Sprache spielen.



Komisch, bei mir klappt auch nach dem Passwortwechsel das Einloggen mit dem Client nicht obwohl dies so wie oben beschrieben eingestellt ist. Habe nur den Client aus der Closed Beta upgedated und nicht neu runtergeladen. Accountverwaltung klappt nur im Spiel kommt die Meldung ID oder passwort falsch.


----------



## Rayon (8. September 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir klappt auch nach dem Passwortwechsel das Einloggen mit dem Client nicht obwohl dies so wie oben beschrieben eingestellt ist. Habe nur den Client aus der Closed Beta upgedated und nicht neu runtergeladen. Accountverwaltung klappt nur im Spiel kommt die Meldung ID oder passwort falsch.


Das gilt nur für den Launcher, nicht aber für ingame. InGame gibts nur englisch, wurd aber auch angekündigt dass Open Beta nur in Englisch verfügbar ist.


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Bin froh wenn die OB Phase beendet ist...


----------



## Darkeis (8. September 2009)

Suche noch einen open beta key- PN- oder mail an : andy_moeller2@web.de währe nett wen jemand ein überhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichMuch (8. September 2009)

Okay hab dan mal ne Frage.
Wird es ein update geben damit es nit mehr den Fehler gibt ''you cannot run anymore client'' hörte es liegt daran weil ich ein Modem verwende.
Hab mich auch mal im i-net schlau gemacht und es gibt ja einige die dieses Problem haben und stimmt es echt das es nur kommt wenn man ein Modem verwendet ?

Sry wenn hir schon die Frage drin is hatte keine Zeit mir alles durch zu lesen.
Antworten mir pls schreiben und nit voll Spam !!! THX !!!

MFG. MichMuch


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

MichMuch schrieb:


> Okay hab dan mal ne Frage.
> Wird es ein update geben damit es nit mehr den Fehler gibt ''you cannot run anymore client'' hörte es liegt daran weil ich ein Modem verwende.
> Hab mich auch mal im i-net schlau gemacht und es gibt ja einige die dieses Problem haben und stimmt es echt das es nur kommt wenn man ein Modem verwendet ?
> 
> ...



NCsoft arbeitet mit allen Mitteln dran. Das Problem ist, dass Modems leider schon recht veraltet sind und in Korea nicht mehr benutzt werden. Vondaher funktioniert es nicht richtig, da das Programm nicht darauf ausgelegt ist. Allerdings hat Amboss Besserung versprochen.


----------



## MasterStylez94 (8. September 2009)

ich wollt ma fragen ob noch jemand einen betakey über hat, hatte bei den gewinnspielen leider kein glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab auch schon alles soweit fertig, bräuchte nurnoch den key und dann könnt ich auch schon ins game
würd mich sehr freuen wenn sich noch was findet


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Darkeis schrieb:


> Suche noch einen open beta key- PN- oder mail an : andy_moeller2@web.de währe nett wen jemand ein überhat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhuu, endlich was neues für die ganzen spammmails... mal schaun wo ich dich überall anmelde.


----------



## Drydema (8. September 2009)

ich glaube das modem hat mit dem ganzen so mal garnix zu tun.... da man so oder so nen modem braucht für den inet zugang nur sind in den meisten routern die modemkomponenten schon verbaut und man braucht kein extra gerät dazu


----------



## Shintuargar (8. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> NCsoft arbeitet mit allen Mitteln dran. Das Problem ist, dass Modems leider schon recht veraltet sind und in Korea nicht mehr benutzt werden. Vondaher funktioniert es nicht richtig, da das Programm nicht darauf ausgelegt ist. Allerdings hat Amboss Besserung versprochen.



Schön und gut, aber während den Betaevents funktionierte es doch auch? Wieso sollte NCSoft plötzlich downgraden, wenn die Serversoftware es doch vorher auch schaffte? Das will mir nicht so richtig in den Kopf.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber während den Betaevents funktionierte es doch auch? Wieso sollte NCSoft plötzlich downgraden, wenn die Serversoftware es doch vorher auch schaffte? Das will mir nicht so richtig in den Kopf.



He ich habe keine Probleme. Mein Router läuft perfekt. Keine disc, keine Lags, keine Login Probleme.


----------



## Shintuargar (9. September 2009)

Ja, das gleiche konnte ich mit meinem Modem zu den Betaevents auch sagen. Deswegen irritiert mich das jetzt ja so massiv.


----------



## Akavir (9. September 2009)

Warum kann ich mich nicht in den Beta Foren anmelden? Versuche es seit Sontag und bekomme es einfach nicht hin.

Angeblich stimmen meine Game Login Daten nicht -.-


----------



## Scyphus (9. September 2009)

lol.... kaum sucht man sich nen server aus spielt bis lvl 8 und hops stell ich heute fest.. thor is zu voll oder wieso steht da ich kann momentan nicht connecten? <.<


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Scyphus schrieb:


> lol.... kaum sucht man sich nen server aus spielt bis lvl 8 und hops stell ich heute fest.. thor is zu voll oder wieso steht da ich kann momentan nicht connecten? <.<



Kann ich im moment auch nicht und da ich seit gestern Abend nichts an meinen PC gemacht habe werden mal wieder die Login Server down sein.


----------



## Scyphus (9. September 2009)

auf die anderen server komm ich aber net auf thor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber will keinen neuen char erstellen^^


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Scyphus schrieb:


> auf die anderen server komm ich aber net auf thor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komme ohne Probleme auf Thor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> frage wirds deutsche server geben? ingame waren die leute nich einer meinung. einer sagte amboss hätte das bestätigt. andere sagte es wäre noch nicht sicher mit deutschen servern?



Irgend wo wurde es bestätigt das es Deutsche server geben wird. warum sollte es denn keine geben. Und wenn die Fraktionsvideos am anfang auch schon in Deutscher sprache umher geistern wird es wohl auch eine algemeine synchro auf Deutsch geben.


Hab aber auch mal ne Frage an alle anderen:
Undzwar wollte ich mal meine Rüstung umfärben. Ein Krieger mit ner rosa Hose geht ja mal garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wo kann ich das denn auf seiten der Asmodier? Im Spiel hab ich nur dumme antworten bekommen. (hoffe hier nicht)
Wo ich das Desing ändere hab ich schon gefunden aber das geht ja erst ab lv 30.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Irgend wo wurde es bestätigt das es Deutsche server geben wird. warum sollte es denn keine geben. Und wenn die Fraktionsvideos am anfang auch schon in Deutscher sprache umher geistern wird es wohl auch eine algemeine synchro auf Deutsch geben.
> 
> 
> Hab aber auch mal ne Frage an alle anderen:
> ...



bei den Elyos ist der Händler im Sanctum bei der Handwerkshalle wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Allerdings hat der nur sehr wenige Farben. Hoffe hier kommt später mehr dazu. Bei den Asmodieren würde ich es auch in der Hauptstadt probieren. Müsste ja auch soetwas wie eine Händlerviertel geben oder?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> bei den Elyos ist der Händler im Sanctum bei der Handwerkshalle wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Allerdings hat der nur sehr wenige Farben. Hoffe hier kommt später mehr dazu. Bei den Asmodieren würde ich es auch in der Hauptstadt probieren. Müsste ja auch soetwas wie eine Händlerviertel geben oder?



Nunja. Da giebt es eine Marktstaße. aber die is nicht so dolle. Ist der Händler denn dafür alleine oder steht er in verbindung mit einem anderen händler.
Denn wie gesagt hab ich den ummodelierer schon gefunden und hätte die Farben dort auch vermutet.

P.S. Was die Auswahl angeht. Wenn sie Schwarz hätten wärs ja schon mal gut. Aber alles andere wäre schon besser als rosa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mitlerweile hab ich zwar ne bessere aber wer weiss was noch kommt.

Edit: Hab den Farben verkäufer in einem Video gefunden als jemand zu dem hin ist. Der befindet sich gegenüber der anera in einer der gebäude dort. Jetzt muss ich nur endlich wieder onlinekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (10. September 2009)

Wie lang können wir eig. noch Spielen bis die Server down gehen,
und am 18. wieder für die Pre-Order-Guys Online gehen um am 20. "Vor-Ab" Spielen zu können?
(Namenssicherung)

Ich nehme mal an das am 18. dann schon die Deutschen Server online sind,
um sich hier den Namen zu sichern da es ja sonst keinen Sinn macht
sich auf einem EU nen Namen zu sichern, wenn man aber eig. auf nem Deutschen spielen will?

Gibts da schon gewisse Infos?


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an das am 18. dann schon die Deutschen Server online sind,
> um sich hier den Namen zu sichern da es ja sonst keinen Sinn macht
> sich auf einem EU nen Namen zu sichern, wenn man aber eig. auf nem Deutschen spielen will?
> 
> Gibts da schon gewisse Infos?



Pflaume ... wie wärs wenn du dir zumindestens die Titel der obersten drei Threat Beiträge anschaust?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123455

Bitte, große Abstimmung über die Serverwahl.


----------



## Comp4ny (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Pflaume ... wie wärs wenn du dir zumindestens die Titel der obersten drei Threat Beiträge anschaust?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123455
> 
> Bitte, große Abstimmung über die Serverwahl.



Kirsche ... es steht nichts zu einer Antwort auf meiner Frage drin!
Nur das es DE-Server geben wird, gut war klar, und ich am 18. einen Char erstellen kann.

Aber meine Frage ist wann aktuell die Server down gehen werden...


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Kirsche ... es steht nichts zu einer Antwort auf meiner Frage drin!
> Nur das es DE-Server geben wird, gut war klar, und ich am 18. einen Char erstellen kann.
> 
> Aber meine Frage ist wann aktuell die Server down gehen werden...



meinst du die open beta server die gehen am 13 down---


----------



## Comp4ny (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> meinst du die open beta server die gehen am 13 down---



okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich ja noch 3 Tage Zeit weiter meine Klassen hoch zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (10. September 2009)

Ich wollte nicht extra wegen der doofen Frage einen Thread aufmachen..^^" aber bitte kann mir jemand sagen
wie das genau gemeint ist? 

"6. September - 13. September" Heist das nun das am 13. September Schluss ist mit der offenen Betaphase
oder das man an dem Tag noch testen kann??
Ist für mich wichtig weil ich einen Key habe aber Aoin nach 3 Tagen download immernochnicht aufen PC habe...
Nachem dritten Versuch, versuch ich es jetzt mit den Torrents dauert aber auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

An dem Tag werden die Server vorraussichtlich um ca 21 uhr offline gehen, also am 13. September 2100


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> An dem Tag werden die Server vorraussichtlich um ca 21 uhr offline gehen, also am 13. September 2100



2100? Gut dann haben wir ja noch paar Jahre Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> 2100? Gut dann haben wir ja noch paar Jahre Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2100 = einundzwanzighundert = 21:00 Uhr = 9:00 PM


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> einundzwanzighundert



Sir, yes, sir! Erlaube zu sprechen: dachte ich mir schon das du die militärische Zeitangabe benutzt hast, wollte nur nen kleinen Scherz machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (10. September 2009)

Der ganze Samstag wäre zwar schöner gewesen aber ich bin schon froh wenn die Server bis 21 Uhr laufen, damit ich hoffentlich auch noch ein bisschen testen kann bevor ich da was kaufe was mir nicht gefällt.
Also hoff ich mal auf 21 Uhr mindestens.^^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. September 2009)

Jayner schrieb:


> Der ganze Samstag wäre zwar schöner gewesen



Der 13te ist ein Sonntag.


----------



## HenrikP. (10. September 2009)

Hi, meine Frage ist:
Muss ich den Beta Client installieren, um am Headstart teilnehmen zu können?
Ich habe vorbestellt, aber weder das Spiel noch einen Key per E-Mail erhalten.
Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. September 2009)

Ja, du musst dir das Spiel aus dem Internet laden um schon vor Release zu spielen, die Spiele werde erst nach dem 20. verschickt. Wo hast du denn vorbestellt?


----------



## HenrikP. (10. September 2009)

Auf der offiziellen Seite.


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. September 2009)

Dann sollte das Spiel für deinen Account freigeschaltet sein. Lade dir den NCsoft Launcher runter und mit diesem dann Aion. Den Downloadlink findest du in deiner Accountverwaltung in der Aion Rubrik.


----------



## Tamîkus (10. September 2009)

ich hätt da nochne frage und zwar

wird es möglich sein sich scho Game time Cards für Aion vorzukaufen um dan wen man das  spiel hat die spielzeit verlängern kan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (10. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hätt da nochne frage und zwar
> 
> wird es möglich sein sich scho Game time Cards für Aion vorzukaufen um dan wen man das  spiel hat die spielzeit verlängern kan?
> 
> ...



Es NC Soft Gametimecards, die gelten für alle NC Soft MMOs mit Monatsgebühren, und die kannst du schon kaufen.


----------



## Tamîkus (10. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es NC Soft Gametimecards, die gelten für alle NC Soft MMOs mit Monatsgebühren, und die kannst du schon kaufen.



dankö norjena ich fahr ma morgen oder übermoregn zu saturn oder mediamarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenrikP. (10. September 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Dann sollte das Spiel für deinen Account freigeschaltet sein. Lade dir den NCsoft Launcher runter und mit diesem dann Aion. Den Downloadlink findest du in deiner Accountverwaltung in der Aion Rubrik.


Habe den Launcher jetzt runtergeladen, aber wie kann ich damit Aion herunterladen?


----------



## Rygel (10. September 2009)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Habe den Launcher jetzt runtergeladen, aber wie kann ich damit Aion herunterladen?



normalerweise solltest du den launcher starten können und der download beginnt.

meine frage: weiß jemand woher die leute auf den servern kommen die den ganz komischen kauderwelsch schreiben? bei mir sieht das echt nur wie buchstabengewirr ("akdfhnynder jelia jeiolyaefg") aus, scheint aber ne sprache zu sein. vielleicht ein sprachpaket dass ich nicht im system installiert habe?


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> dankö norjena ich fahr ma morgen oder übermoregn zu saturn oder mediamarkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bring mir ein paar mit, aber auf deine Kosten natürlich. So 10 oder 20  30 Tage GTC würden reichen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Weiss man eigentlich schon was über die übrigen Zahlungsmethoden?

Also mal neben Kreditkarte etc.? Haben wir auch Bankreinzug und die restlichen doch eher europäischen Zahlungsgeschichten?


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2009)

ELV, Kreditkarte, Paypal, Gametimecard.

soweit ich weiß


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Also alles abgedeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klingt doch gut....


----------



## HenrikP. (10. September 2009)

Ich kann den Launcher zwar starten, doch dann beginnt kein Download.


----------



## Stancer (10. September 2009)

Hehe, hab heute endlich mal das Buffed Magazin in die Finger bekommen und mal nachgeschaut  worauf mich so viele angesprochen haben. Musste grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte nicht gedacht, das mein User Kommentar in dem grossen Aion Vorabtest ist. 

Buffed hätte mir aber ruhig mal bescheid geben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zefexx (10. September 2009)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Ich kann den Launcher zwar starten, doch dann beginnt kein Download.



http://games.on.net/file/29152/Aion_-_Towe...ity_Game_Client 

sollte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hehe, hab heute endlich mal das Buffed Magazin in die Finger bekommen und mal nachgeschaut  worauf mich so viele angesprochen haben. Musste grinsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah komm, dein Palaver hat in den letzten Wochen mindestens die hälfte der Community von sich gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich allerdings recht witzig fand war der Schleimerkommentar der dann auch abgedruckt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (10. September 2009)

Najo wieso sollte Buffed auch die ganzen Flamer abdrucken wollen, die wollen doch nen gutes Bild von sich darstellen
also auch eine gute Gemeinschaft oder sowas.^^


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Die Komentare sind wie ich finde immer gut gewählt, ist doch klar,
dass sie kein "First!!!!1111" abdrucken oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (10. September 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande, um welches Comment gehts den (bin zu geizig fürs buffed Magazin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Investier die paar Euro lohnt sich aufjedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speziel hier gehts um ein Komentar von Stancer, der in der
Aion-Preview groß auf der ersten Seite abgedruckt wurde!


----------



## Jayner (10. September 2009)

Letzte dumme Frage.. wo muss ich den Key eingeben?? Ich hab mich regestriert auf der NCSoft-Seite und kann garkein bis kaum Engslish. Da steht zwar irgendwas wegen Serial Codes aber anscheinend ist das net das richtige soweit ich das verstehe.

Edit: Ok ich sehe das man es Deutsch stellen kann, aber weiß immernochnet wo man den Key eingeben muss.


----------



## The Future (10. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Investier die paar Euro lohnt sich aufjedenfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sag mal bitte den satz.

[ in meiner Ausbildung bekommt man nicht sooo viel um sich immer alles kaufen zu können und geld gibt es erst am ende des monats ] .


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte den satz.
> 
> [ in meiner Ausbildung bekommt man nicht sooo viel um sich immer alles kaufen zu können und geld gibt es erst am ende des monats ] .



*kramt sein Buffed Magazin raus* ... wahrscheinlich eines der Letzten das ich mir gekauft habe. Geht es bloss mir so oder bauen die wiklich ab was die Qualität angeht?

Also der Satz war: "Ein WoW2 oder ein neues War zu erwarten ist die Falsche Einstellung. Öffnet euch für Neuerungen und erwartet nicht immer das, was Ihr von Eurem bisherigen Spiel gewohnt seid!"

Vondaher nichts besonderes und genau das Gleiche was Sin, Norjane, ich und insgesammt ein Großteil der Community, die sich wirklich mit dem Spiel befasst haben, seit Monaten sagt.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (10. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> [ in meiner Ausbildung bekommt man nicht sooo viel um sich immer alles kaufen zu können und geld gibt es erst am ende des monats ] .


Sag mal

[Ich solte halt mein geld bisschen auf die seite legen und nicht immer alles für Bier und nutten ausgeben]


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Mein Gott Themaverfehlung 6 Setzen!

Ich hätte auch eine Frage: Ist einem Jäger aufgefallen, ob sich etwas am Auto-Shoot bug getan hat!?


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

@Geige:

Jop, aber nur nach Swift Shot. Hatten wir hier irgendwo schonmal erwähnt. Eventuell mal SuFu quälen, wenn du paar Tipps deswegen brauchst.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Ah ok danke ich hab das jetzt schon teilweise auf OW
gelesen wollte es mir allerdings nochmal bestätigen lassen,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwesine (11. September 2009)

Das ist evtl schon mal gefragt worden, aber ich lese keine 130 seiten durch ^^

Was bringt Accuracy  und Evasion ?

Hab beides mal gesockelt (komplett alles ) und keinerlei auswirkungen auf irgendwas festgestellt ( Klasse Templar )

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Magmion (11. September 2009)

kann mir jemand sagne warum ich nach jedem neustart von aion die graifk wie eonstellen muss ? 
(hab natürlich die grafikeinstellungen mit apply gespeichert und die hacken bei fps und dergleichen rausgemacht ) 
interface und maustastenbelgeung bleibt alles gespeichert nur die grafikeinstellungen nicht


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Accuracy erhöht deine Trefferchance, und Evasion deine Ausweichchance.


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas verwirrt wegen der Attributbeschreibung.


> Accuracy is one of the six basic attributes for all classes. This attribute defines a character’s basic to *hit* and chance to *critically hit* an opponent while in combat.


Quelle: http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Accuracy


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas verwirrt wegen der Attributbeschreibung.
> 
> Quelle: http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Accuracy



Warum verwirrt? Accuracy erhöht (wie oben genannt) die Chance zu Treffen (hit) und die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Kritischen Treffer zu landen (critically hit)


----------



## Lemieux (11. September 2009)

ich komme in keinen chat mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weder region, trade lfg.. nix geht. auch nach restart nicht?! und ja, ich kenne die chatbefehle, mit denen ich normalerweise da reinkomme.


----------



## Duath (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas verwirrt wegen der Attributbeschreibung.
> 
> Quelle: http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Accuracy



_Your *modified accuracy* is show on the second page of the lower section in your profile’s Info tab. This shows your current accuracy with the weapons equipped._

Die Grundattribute lassen sich nicht erhöhen. Das Accuracy, was man über Ausrüstung erhöhen kann ("modified accuracy"), beeinflusst die kritische Trefferrate nicht.


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> ich komme in keinen chat mehr rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit gehts auf dem Sever Telemachus atm nicht anders. Aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kommt momentan auch keiner rein.




Duath schrieb:


> _Your *modified accuracy* is show on the second page of the lower section in your profile’s Info tab. This shows your current accuracy with the weapons equipped._
> 
> Die Grundattribute lassen sich nicht erhöhen. Das Accuracy, was man über Ausrüstung erhöhen kann ("modified accuracy"), beeinflusst die kritische Trefferrate nicht.



Aber wo steht denn, das Accuracy, die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer nicht beeinflusst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@SARodiRIEL
Also erhöht Accuracy die Chance einen Gegner zu treffen und die Chance diesen critisch zu Treffer. Das heißt physical Crit erhöht nur den Schaden eines Critischen Treffers, aber nicht die Chance auf einen. Versteh ich das jetzt richtig?


----------



## Duath (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Aber wo steht denn, das Accuracy, die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer nicht beeinflusst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hilft dir das?
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=371143

Es wurde schlecht übersetzt. An den koreanischen zeichen erkennt man, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Attribute gibt, die im englischen beide Accuracy heißen. Das erste beeinflusst die kritische Trefferchance und die Chance zu treffen, das zweite nur die Chance zu treffen. Das zweite kann man über Ausrüstung erhöhen, das erste nicht.




Sounds schrieb:


> @SARodiRIEL
> Also erhöht Accuracy die Chance einen Gegner zu treffen und die Chance diesen critisch zu Treffer. Das heißt physical Crit erhöht nur den Schaden eines Critischen Treffers, aber nicht die Chance auf einen. Versteh ich das jetzt richtig?


Nein. Physical crit erhöht die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer, das Accuracy, welches auf der Ausrüstung drauf ist, nicht.


----------



## Sithrael (11. September 2009)

Leutz, kurze Frage; ich zocke einen Zauberer der jetzt lvl 13 erreicht hat. Eigentlih müsste ich da doch neben "Schlafen" noch weitere Skills erlernen. Wo kann ich das tun? In der hauptstadt konnte ich mit nur das skillbook zu "schlafen" kaufen.
Ich zocke Elyos ... falls das relevant sein sollte.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Leutz, kurze Frage; ich zocke einen Zauberer der jetzt lvl 13 erreicht hat. Eigentlih müsste ich da doch neben "Schlafen" noch weitere Skills erlernen. Wo kann ich das tun? In der hauptstadt konnte ich mit nur das skillbook zu "schlafen" kaufen.
> Ich zocke Elyos ... falls das relevant sein sollte.



Es gibt nur einen Händler also auch bei ihm. Hast du schon auf der nächsten Verkaufsseite geschaut?


----------



## Sithrael (11. September 2009)

nope ^^ aber kaufen kann man sie spellbücher ansich nur in der hauptstadt beim Trainer?


----------



## Drasch (11. September 2009)

Habe ein Problem wen ihc Aion spiele sind alle Leute Grau und der boden in allen verschiedenen Farben,der boden ist dann auch mal wasser und so könnte einer mir bitte genau erklären was ich machen muss


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich kann das viele Ursachen haben und da du ja leider weder deine Hardware noch dein genutztes Betriebssystem angegeben hast tippe ich mal ins Blaue und empfehle dir deine Grafikkartentreiber zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Drasch (11. September 2009)

Kenne mich da nicht so aus^^ ich schreibe einfach mal was bei System steht^^

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Fujitsu Siemens Computer Intel®
Pentium® 4CPU 3.20GHz
3.21 GHz, 3,00GB Ram

Hoffe es hilft i-wie^^


----------



## redsnapper (11. September 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> ...



Ein Anfang...jetzt noch die Grafikkarte und irgendein netter Buffie gibt dir vielleicht einen Link zum Treiber-Download.


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2009)

@ Drasch Hilft leider nicht wirklich, da für so ein Problem vor allem die Grafikkarte (genaue Bezeichnung) und der Treiber den du verwendest interessant sind.

Versuch einmal deine Directx 9 Version zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Drasch (11. September 2009)

Okay ^^



Grafikkarte:Radeon X1300/X1550 Series



Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## Stancer (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ah ok danke ich hab das jetzt schon teilweise auf OW
> gelesen wollte es mir allerdings nochmal bestätigen lassen,...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wus ? Auf Onlinewelten diskutieren die über einen Kommentar von mir, der im Buffed Magazin steht ? Haste ne Quelle dazu ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja es stimmt : Spieler wie Sin etc. haben ähnlich Kommentare gebracht. Naja war wohl glück, das ausgerechnet meiner ausgewählt wurde. Naja bis vor wenigen Tagen wusste ich ja noch nicht mal von meinem "Ruhm". Wie gesagt, Buffed hätte mir ruhig mal bescheid geben können. Etwas "stolz" bin ich trotzdem auch wenn ich nicht mehr weiss in welchem Zusammenhang ich diesen Post geschrieben habe.
Aber ich bin froh das derartige Kommentare nicht ungelesen bleiben und ich vielleicht sogar etwas bewirkt habe !

Erstmals hörte ich davon in nem Beitrag zu einer News als mir jemand gratulierte. Ich dachte zunächst der wollte mich verarschen. Naja und bin dann davon ausgegangen, da ich das Buffed Magazin nicht kenne, das die sowas wie ne Sektion "in den Foren gehört" haben und das ich da nebenbei erwähnt werde. Das es mitten auf der Seite im Vorabbericht zu Aion ist hätte ich nun nicht gedacht.

Hab überlegt mir diese Ausgabe zu kaufen aber dann doch drauf verzichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der WoW Anteil ist mir etwas zu hoch...


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wus ? Auf Onlinewelten diskutieren die über einen Kommentar von mir, der im Buffed Magazin steht ? Haste ne Quelle dazu ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein Dein Zitat von mir bezog sich auf den alten Jäger-auto-shoot-bug,
welcher antscheinend immer noch nicht gefixed ist =/

Die Aion Preview ist wirklich gut geschrieben und auch wegen einiger anderer Sachen lohnt es sich 
sich die Ausgabe zuzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok etwas OT aber egal )


----------



## Stancer (11. September 2009)

Naja wollte deswegen keinen Extra-Thread aufmachen aber danke für die Info. Hab meine Meinung zu der Veröffentlichung auch im Buffed-Magazin Thread geposted. Etwas stolz bin ich natürlich aber überheblich werde ich nun sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein Gefühl "erhöhrt worden zu sein" und eine Bestätigung, das die Kommentare nicht ohne Wirkung bleiben. Und wenn mein Kommentar ausreicht um auch nur einen Hardcore Fanboy zum umdenken zu bewegen hab ich mein Ziel erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (11. September 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> Okay ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, 1300 oder 1550?
Ansonsten kannst du hier mal versuchen einen Treiber zu bekommen:
http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
Allerdings scheint mir deine Grafikkarte leistungsmäßig echt ziemlich überholt zu sein (aber vielleicht sagt dazu jemand etwas ,der eher in der Materie steckt, Notebook-GraKas ist so gar nicht mein Gebiet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Tokenlord (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Nein Dein Zitat von mir bezog sich auf den alten Jäger-auto-shoot-bug,
> welcher antscheinend immer noch nicht gefixed ist =/


Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich bin nicht einfach zu blöd für Autoshoot sondern das ist buggy??

Ich ärger mich schon den ganzen Tag deswegen. oO


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Zum Auto-Shot^^

It`s not a bug, it`s a feature!

Da ich mir mitttlerweile Angewöhnt hab nur noch vor den Gegner weg zu rennen und netmehr ihn Rückwärts zu ziehen fällt mir der Bug net mehr auf. Ich Springe, drück Attack, Char dreht sich und schießt und ich lauf weiter.
Alles ohne verlust von Boden und mach das Automatisch.
Ich Spiel mittlerweile mehr Klick to Move als WASD was mir mehr Überblick und den ständigen Angriffs Buff  gibt.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Da ich mir mitttlerweile Angewöhnt hab nur noch vor den Gegner weg zu rennen und netmehr ihn Rückwärts zu ziehen fällt mir der Bug net mehr auf.



Hehe, ja wegrennen is zum kiten allgemein irgendwie besser als rückwärts zu gehen...^^
fiehl mir auch sehr mit meinem sorcerer auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwink123 (12. September 2009)

Wieso schleißt sich aion, wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe von selber?


----------



## Tidys (12. September 2009)

Wasn los bei mir.Beta is doch erst morgen zu ende und bei mir kommt die Meldung "ID or Password does not match.

Edit:Schon Gut.Habe auf der Seite gesehen das man das Passwort akutalisieren muss.


----------



## Geige (12. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich bin nicht einfach zu blöd für Autoshoot sondern das ist buggy??



Verstehst du richtig der Autoshoot ist immer noch buggy x.X

@Stancer: Ich glaube mich zu erinner, dass in einem früherem Buffed-Magazin schon einmal
ein Kommentar von dir zu WAR abgedruckt wurde!
(Oder es war in nem buffed-cast,...)


----------



## Tokenlord (12. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Verstehst du richtig der Autoshoot ist immer noch buggy x.X


Inwiefern denn genau?

Meinst du dass er immer automatisch abzubrechen scheint? 
Das ist nämlich mein Problem.


----------



## Geige (12. September 2009)

Ja genau darum geht es nach verwendung einer
Fähigkeit kann es vorkommen, dass der autoshoot abbricht,
man hat allerdings versprochen das bis zur OB zu reparieren passiert ist
nichts ich hoffe zum Release gehts dann!


----------



## Tokenlord (12. September 2009)

Ahh gut. Dann liegts ja nicht an mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Mir fällt gerade eine Frage zum Frühstart ein, da ich leider einen Namen benutzen will, welcher in MMORPGs sehr beliebt ist, muss ich mich beeilen mir diesen zu sichern.

Wenn man nun 18. seinen Chrakter erstellt, wird dies ja 1-2Minuten in Anspruch nehmen, ich befürchte allerdings, dass in der kurzen Zeit der Name schon weg sein könnte.
Nun gibt es ja bei der Charaktererstellung links oben ja den Button zum Check, ob der Name noch frei ist. Reicht es jetzt diesen Button zu drücken, um sich den Namen endgültig zu sichern?

Ich befürchte nämlich nein, d.h. ich checke kurz den Namen (da ihn noch niemand benutzt) steht da er sei verfügbar, dann brauche ich ein paar Minuten, um mir meinen Char zu erstellen und wenn ich dann auf "create" klicke steht dort er sei vergeben.

Weiß da jemand was genaueres??


----------



## Trumble (12. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für einen ping in der OB habt? Ich habe bei mir einen Ping zwischen 400-600. Meine Frage ist aber nun, wird sich das theoretisch noch bis zum 20. ändern, oder kann ich davon ausgehen das dies so bleibt? Weil lohnt es sich dann noch weiter zu spielen? Bei HdRO hab ich einen Ping von ca. 130 maximal. Anzumerken sei noch, das ich ein ISDN User bin.


----------



## Duath (12. September 2009)

Erstell dir einfach irgendeinen Charakter mit dem Namen. Lösche ihn. Das löschen dauert 6 Minuten, bis dahin ist der Name vergeben. Währenddessen kannst du dir deinen richtigen Charakter erstellen, und mit Check Name schaust du, wenn du fertig bist, alle paar Sekunden ob der Name wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2009)

Mhhh sollte der Jumpshot nicht ausm Spiel fliegen ? Ich finde sowas ist einfach nur nervig und ich werde selber Jäger spielen.


----------



## Trumble (12. September 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand bei meiner Frage helfen? THX


----------



## Thandruil (12. September 2009)

am 18.9 kann man ja schon seine Charaktere erstellen und nun wüsste ich gerne ab welcher Uhrzeit das ca gehn wird? Weiss da evtl einer was?


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Thandruil schrieb:


> am 18.9 kann man ja schon seine Charaktere erstellen und nun wüsste ich gerne ab welcher Uhrzeit das ca gehn wird? Weiss da evtl einer was?



Noch nichts bekannt was in diese Richtung geht.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Thandruil schrieb:


> am 18.9 kann man ja schon seine Charaktere erstellen und nun wüsste ich gerne ab welcher Uhrzeit das ca gehn wird? Weiss da evtl einer was?


 Laut http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ um 21.00.

Und danke @Duath is ne gute Idee.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Der Jumshot sollte nie rausfliegen sondern die Möglichkeit mit einem Sprung mehrere Chainskills hintereinander zu benutzen. Jetzt musste halt weriterspringen um den nächsten zu benutzen oder GCD abwarten(wobei der Sprung dan auch die GCD brauch bis zu Landung)


----------



## Geige (12. September 2009)

Das ist 100%tig richtig!

In China ging es teilweise eine agnze Kette während des springens rauszuballern,
das geht nichtmehr, der normale 1 Schuss JS funktioniert weiterhin!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (12. September 2009)

hi hab ne frage und zwar
ik hab bei der char erstellung nur 25 vorgefertigte fratzen und nen kumpel 4x 
habt ihr auch paar 40? Oo


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> hi hab ne frage und zwar
> ik hab bei der char erstellung nur 25 vorgefertigte fratzen und nen kumpel 4x
> habt ihr auch paar 40? Oo



Kann an diesem PC leider nich nachgucken, aber spielt ihr beide Elyos/Asmodier bzw. das gleiche Geschlecht.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Ah da fällt mir gerade auch noch ne Frage ein,
das Charakterportrait, welches links unten im Interface ist, ist bei mir und zwei Kumpels total verpixelt und sieht schlicht und ergreifend scheiße aus (das sah selbst damals bei Dungeon Siege besser aus...).
Ist das bei euch auch der Fall, bzw soll das noch geändert werden oder iwas in der Art, dass es sich bewegt, wie bei (ja ein WoW Vergleich) XPerl Unitframes bei WoW??


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Mein Portrait schaut ganz normal aus. Zu der Char Frage. Also ich habe mich kurz eingelogt und keine Rasse hat über 34 Gesichter. Die Asmodier Frauen haben 25. Die Männer haben 34. Bei den Elyos haben die Männer 33 und die Frauen 32.


----------



## redsnapper (12. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ah da fällt mir gerade auch noch ne Frage ein,
> das Charakterportrait, welches links unten im Interface ist, ist bei mir und zwei Kumpels total verpixelt und sieht schlicht und ergreifend scheiße aus (das sah selbst damals bei Dungeon Siege besser aus...).
> Ist das bei euch auch der Fall, bzw soll das noch geändert werden oder iwas in der Art, dass es sich bewegt, wie bei (ja ein WoW Vergleich) XPerl Unitframes bei WoW??



Habt ihr auch 24" Bildschirme? Habe bisher bei mehreren Leuten mit 1920x1200p von diesem Problem gehört (ist bei mir genauso).


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch 24" Bildschirme? Habe bisher bei mehreren Leuten mit 1920x1200p von diesem Problem gehört (ist bei mir genauso).



Jo hab 24Zoll^^, aber der eine Kumpel hat ne Laptop mit kp wie viel Zoll, aber es werden wenig sein und auch seine Auflösung wird nich hoch sein, da es recht alt is.


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

meine charakterportraits sehen oftmals nicht so aus, wie der charakter im spiel aussieht. meist stimmen gesichtsproportionen nicht und es treten verformungen der gesichtszüge auf. aber da schaue ich eigentlich am wenigsten hin.


----------



## Sithrael (12. September 2009)

welche manasteine müssen bei einem gladiator vorwiegend verwendet werden? bitte in englisch angeben!

Zweihand oder die großen Stangenteile ... welche waffe sollte ich mit lvl 10 nehmen?

falls mir noch jemand bezüglich des gladis tipps geben kann, immerher damit. Spiele Elyos.


----------



## Wynd (13. September 2009)

kann mir jemand grad erklären wie es mit AION weitergeht? die open beta endet nun also morgen, ja? wann beginnt der headstart und wann kann man spielen? wie gelangt man an den headstart-code? gibt es überhaupt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? kann man bei NCsoft ein aion-expemplar (bzw. eine seriennummer kaufen)?


----------



## Drydema (13. September 2009)

also der preorder start beginnt am 20sten
am 18 kann man schonmal seinen char erstellen
der eigentliche start beginnt am 25sten 
preorder codes kann man bei jedem normalen laden für 10 € kaufen bei vorlage des kassenbeleges wird das spiel dann selbst 10€billiger
im internet kann man bei ncsoft direct auch das game kaufen ob ein preorder code dabei ist muss man schaun wenn man aber bei ncsoft bestellt bekommt man das spiel nur in einer digitalen version also ohne verpackung nur der code und download für das spiel


----------



## Sithrael (13. September 2009)

ich kann mich gerade überhaupt nicht entscheiden ... gladi oder templer -.-
tipps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal meine frage: welche manasteine sind für den gladi bzw den Templer am besten geeignet?


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> ich kann mich gerade überhaupt nicht entscheiden ... gladi oder templer -.-
> tipps?
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, willst du im PvE tanken oder Dämätsch machen?
Willst du im PvP Stoffies zerschnetzeln oder Gegner nerven und die eigenen Stoffies beschützen (wobei der Templar im Gruppen PvP noch ein wenig unnütz sein soll).
Wie verantwortungsvoll soll deine Aufgabe im PvE sein?
Wie geil findest du den Staubsauger des Templars?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (13. September 2009)

ich denke eher richtung DD aber son schild hat was ... naja ^^
was meinst du mit ... Staubsauger? =)


----------



## Sithrael (13. September 2009)

ja, ich nehme gladiator ^^
sry für doppelpost ...

welche waffe währe da am geeignetsten? zweihand oder pole?


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> ich denke eher richtung DD aber son schild hat was ... naja ^^
> was meinst du mit ... Staubsauger? =)



Templar können Gegner heranziehen, sogar einmal die Stunde (?) alle Gegner im Umkreis von 20m.
Netter Skill um feindliche Caster zwischen die eigenen Gladis/Assas zu bringen.


----------



## Sithrael (13. September 2009)

joooo, dass stimmt, aber ist nur für die gruppe von großem nutzen, ...
ich bleib beim gladi ^^


----------



## wowfighter (13. September 2009)

Hi,

wie downloade ich aion über steam??






mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> ja, ich nehme gladiator ^^
> sry für doppelpost ...
> 
> welche waffe währe da am geeignetsten? zweihand oder pole?



Also nen Pole würde ich nicht nehmen.
Die klauen dir eh nur die Kinah aus der TAsche. 

Nimm als DD eine langsame 2handwaffe^^


----------



## Sounds (13. September 2009)

Pole(arms) sind Stangenwaffen, die nen höhren maximal Schaden als Schwerter haben und auch noch die langsamste Schlaggeschwindigkeit. Laut Powerwiki auch die beste Waffengattung für den Gladi.
http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Weapons


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Pole(arms) sind Stangenwaffen, die nen höhren maximal Schaden als Schwerter haben und auch noch die langsamste Schlaggeschwindigkeit. Laut Powerwiki auch die beste Waffengattung für den Gladi.
> http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Weapons



du hast den Wortwitz mit sicherheit nicht verstanden.
Stangenwaffen sind ja auch 2handwaffen.


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Ich hab grad einen Gladiator mit zwei Greatswords gesehen, wie geht den das?


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ich hab grad einen Gladiator mit zwei Greatswords gesehen, wie geht den das?



ähm sicher dass es nicht einhänder waren? =P


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ähm sicher dass es nicht einhänder waren? =P



Jo, es war dieses:
http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=100900187


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Jo, es war dieses:
> http://www.aionarmory.com/item.aspx?id=100900187



Hmm, vll gibts da nen stigma zu, keine ahnung, bin nur 14 zz.

oder bug^^


----------



## Drydema (13. September 2009)

stigma Advanced Dual-Wielding I
Allows you to use a weapon in each hand.

steht jedenfalls nicht das es nur für 1h ist

http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=19


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> stigma Advanced Dual-Wielding I
> Allows you to use a weapon in each hand.
> 
> steht jedenfalls nicht das es nur für 1h ist
> ...



cooles ding^^


----------



## Drydema (13. September 2009)

zumal irgend ne beschränkung muss es geben 2 2h schwerter geht ja noch aber 2 polearms wie das aussehen würden...


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> zumal irgend ne beschränkung muss es geben 2 2h schwerter geht ja noch aber 2 polearms wie das aussehen würden...



hm ja, wär aber supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schoggii (13. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob das schonmal gefragt wurde, aber spielt sich aion von der grafik her flüssiger als WoW? bzw wie siehets mit lags aus?


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

Schoggii schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das schonmal gefragt wurde, aber spielt sich aion von der grafik her flüssiger als WoW? bzw wie siehets mit lags aus?



also lags gibts auf den beta servern so gut wie keine, hab aber gehört auf votan glaub ich war das gibts da paar probleme. also ich spiel mit ner 1k leitung auf mittleren einstellungen, da eingebaute graka (laptop) und bei mir läufts richtig flüssig.


----------



## Rayon (13. September 2009)

Also mit einer 10mbit Leitung und einem Ping von 19 hatte ich bisher noch keinen Lag, Ladescreens sind auch geschenkt. (:


----------



## SireS (13. September 2009)

Schoggii schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das schonmal gefragt wurde, aber spielt sich aion von der grafik her flüssiger als WoW? bzw wie siehets mit lags aus?



habe keinerlei Lags gehabt , bis auf die Questgeber waren in den ersten Tagen hie und da was tranig. Und zur Grafik kann ich nur sagen: absolut Sahne und das mit einer ollen Radeon 2600pcie *flöt


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Später Addons für Aion geben wird. Womit ich zb das Ui oder ähnliches verändern kann


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Später Addons für Aion geben wird. Womit ich zb das Ui oder ähnliches verändern kann



ist nicht geplant laut entwickler.


----------



## Skyler93 (13. September 2009)

Ich hörte das man schon am 18. den charakter machen kann und am 20 schon losspielen, aber des bekommt man ja erst am 25. zugeschickt, meine frage, bekomm ich mein Serial key undso damit ich acc machen kann schon am 20 oder wie ist das???


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hörte das man schon am 18. den charakter machen kann und am 20 schon losspielen, aber des bekommt man ja erst am 25. zugeschickt, meine frage, bekomm ich mein Serial key undso damit ich acc machen kann schon am 20 oder wie ist das???



pre-order-key und am 25 dann serial code eingeben soweit ich weiss


----------



## Skyler93 (13. September 2009)

aso k dann mach ich schon am 18. mein Asmodian sonst muss ich ja elyos machen....


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aso k dann mach ich schon am 18. mein Asmodian sonst muss ich ja elyos machen....



Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aso k dann mach ich schon am 18. mein Asmodian sonst muss ich ja elyos machen....



ähm?: whoot?^^

edith: sagtma wo liegt eig. der weltrekord im längsten forenthread^^ den könnten wir vll mal sprengen xD google spuckt au nix aus...


----------



## Rayon (13. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ähm?: whoot?^^
> 
> edith: sagtma wo liegt eig. der weltrekord im längsten forenthread^^ den könnten wir vll mal sprengen xD google spuckt au nix aus...


Mit sicherheit bei mehr als 134 Seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

Ich sage nur Nachtschwärmer. 4807 Seiten. Das ist krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (13. September 2009)

hm mist wir müssen uns mehr anstrengen xD was is nachtschwärmer?^^ also was schreiben die da so ewig Oo


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> hm mist wir müssen uns mehr anstrengen xD was is nachtschwärmer?^^ also was schreiben die da so ewig Oo



Ist der Thread in dem man spammt wenn man Nachts nichts zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## refra (14. September 2009)

[Frage beantwortet]
Hey ich weiss es ist ne dumme Frage, aber kann man den Client behalten um bei der Life Version dann zu spielen oder muss man den dann von den CDs runterladen?


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

refra schrieb:


> Hey ich weiss es ist ne dumme Frage, aber kann man den Client behalten um bei der Life Version dann zu spielen oder muss man den dann von den CDs runterladen?



Du kannst den Client behalten. Musst nichts von CDs installieren. Vielleicht gibt es nochmal einen Patch, aber mehr wohl nicht.


----------



## refra (14. September 2009)

Okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (14. September 2009)

Ich hatte vor paar Tagen das Spiel vorbestellt aus der Aionwebseite (ca. 50EUR) und nun, werde ich auch ein Paket per Post bekommen mit CD? Wenn nicht, finde ich irgendwie schade, würd für die 50 EUR gern was materielles bekommen und nicht nur paar Daten und Code..


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

refra schrieb:


> [Frage beantwortet]
> Hey ich weiss es ist ne dumme Frage, aber kann man den Client behalten um bei der Life Version dann zu spielen oder muss man den dann von den CDs runterladen?



*g* eventuell musst du den OB Clienten wieder abgeben, also deine Festplatte an NCsoft schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (14. September 2009)

Orego schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor paar Tagen das Spiel vorbestellt aus der Aionwebseite (ca. 50EUR) und nun, werde ich auch ein Paket per Post bekommen mit CD? Wenn nicht, finde ich irgendwie schade, würd für die 50 EUR gern was materielles bekommen und nicht nur paar Daten und Code..



im ncsoftstore isses nur digital soweit ich infomiert bin


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

Orego schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor paar Tagen das Spiel vorbestellt aus der Aionwebseite (ca. 50EUR) und nun, werde ich auch ein Paket per Post bekommen mit CD? Wenn nicht, finde ich irgendwie schade, würd für die 50 EUR gern was materielles bekommen und nicht nur paar Daten und Code..



leider sind cds heutzutage nix wert auser wen man sich etwas brennen will den man kan sich heut alles aus dem internet saugen im grunde ist für mich der aktivierungs code 50 euro wert


----------



## Orego (14. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> leider sind cds heutzutage nix wert auser wen man sich etwas brennen will den man kan sich heut alles aus dem internet saugen im grunde ist für mich der aktivierungs code 50 euro wert



Es ist einfach das Gefühl, etwas auszupacken und es zu bestaunen, und später in Jahren die Verpackung aus Zufall zu entdecken und sich an die Zeit von früher erinnern, sowas möchte ich nicht missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Orego schrieb:


> Es ist einfach das Gefühl, etwas auszupacken und es zu bestaunen, und später in Jahren die Verpackung aus Zufall zu entdecken und sich an die Zeit von früher erinnern, sowas möchte ich nicht missen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für sowas habe ich Screenshots auf einer externen Platte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Recht hast du trotzdem. Mein Regal wäre nicht das Gleiche ohne die WAR, LotRo und bald Aion CE die dort gemütlich vor sich hin stauben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. September 2009)

jaaa
In CD haufen wühlen is auch meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung ;D

erst gestern hab ich wieder Mechcommander 1 und Submarine Titans gefunden  ( 2 suuuuper geniale Spiele ) und gleich installiert xDD

wenn, dann hol ich mir auch ne CD.
Das macht einfach mehr her


----------



## atr0x2011 (14. September 2009)

Habe das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt und nun die frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd ich am 18.9. nen neuen key bekommen für die char erstellung oder läuft mein acc einfach weiter mit dem beta key?
angenommen ich bekomm am 18.9. nen neuen key, dann werd ich wohl mit dem dann aber fortan immer zoggen können oder krieg ich dann am 20. und am 25. nochmal nen neuen key? cO
und wenn ja, dann müsste das ja auch der key sein, der in meiner steelbook verpackung steckt ne?! xD

man is das allet kompliziert xD

mfg atr0x


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

glaub bei den meisten nc soft online spielenewie GW bekam man nen aktivierungscode mit dem man das spielr egestriert hat


----------



## EyeofSauron (15. September 2009)

neue frage: wenn ich aion bei amazon bestelle, muss ich da was spezielles klicken, oder krieg ich automatisch meinen key am 18?

andere frage: braucht man zum aktivieren bereits gametime, oder kann man das erste monat umsonst spielen?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (15. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Später Addons für Aion geben wird. Womit ich zb das Ui oder ähnliches verändern kann



Man kann schon einiges am UI ändern. In irgenteiner Form soll irgentwann mal möglich sein eigene Addons zu erstellen.

Quelle: http://www.gamona.de/gamonatv/gamescom-200...eo,1548515.html

In der Hoffnung das es keine Art von Damagemeter oder Recount geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (15. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> Habe das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt und nun die frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du die Open Beta schon mit dem Preorder Key gespielt hast wirst du dich damit auch am 18. einloggen können und am 20. losspielen.

Falls du oder andere Panik haben. Auf der Offiziellen Seite schrieben die Macher, dass man in seinem Accountmenü nun dort wo vorher "Beta" stand etwas anderes lesen sollte. Wenn das der Fall ist kann man beruht die Stunden bis zum 18.9. um 21:00 abwarten.


----------



## atr0x2011 (15. September 2009)

jo da steht nun PRE ORDER =D

also bekomm ich kein neuen code mehr =D top...super gelöst =D
frage beantwortet!

wie war das nun mit dem freimonat? ich meine man muss direkt ne gamecard oder abo aktivieren damit der monat zählt ne?!


----------



## Sounds (15. September 2009)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Zoomfunktion. 
In WoW konnte man über den Befehl /console cameradistancemaxfactor 4, weiter herraus zoomen. Gibt es sowas auch für Aion`?


----------



## Solassard (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe AION gerade 2 mal bei Amazon vorbestellt. amazon gibt zwar an das man das Spiel dann bereits am 20sten spielen kann und auch so ein paar vorteile haben soll. dort steht aber nicht wie man es früher spielen kann.

Bisher habe ich keinen Bestell-Key bekommen und auch dort steht das das Spiel im Einkaufswagen ist, aber nicht bestellt oder gekauft, sondern "für einen späteren Einkauf"
Gilt das nun als bestellt oder nicht. Bekomme ich nu den Key oder nicht?
Hat noch wer bei amazon bestellt und dem geht es ähnlich?


--------


Das zweite ist,
um das spiel vorzeitig zu spielen braucht man ja auch eine funktionierende Version, die man ja nicht hat wenn das spiel erst später versendet wird.
deshalb bin ich nun auf die  www.aiononline.com Siete geganen und habe einen client zum download gesucht. dort gibt es aber nur die Betaclients.

Reichen die um das Spiel vorzeitig zu spielen?


Fänds nett wenn mir wer ohne großes Flamen helfen könnte

Gruß


----------



## Savi (15. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> neue frage: wenn ich aion bei amazon bestelle, muss ich da was spezielles klicken, oder krieg ich automatisch meinen key am 18?
> 
> andere frage: braucht man zum aktivieren bereits gametime, oder kann man das erste monat umsonst spielen?



zur ersten frage: 
du müsstest den key eigentlich ganz normal zugeschickt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Also wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast solltest du eine Email mit der Bestätigung erhalten haben. Wann man die Keys bekommt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Ja der Beta Client reicht aus den kannst du dann auf die aktuelle Version updaten und am 20. damit Spielen.


----------



## Cooko (15. September 2009)

huhu ich habe mal wieder eine frage , bestimmt wurde das schonmal gefragt und beantwortet , aba 140 seiten :/

naja , gibt es in der end-aion version nen handelschannel? nen allgemeinen?
(in wow also /1 und /2 ^^)


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> huhu ich habe mal wieder eine frage , bestimmt wurde das schonmal gefragt und beantwortet , aba 140 seiten :/
> 
> naja , gibt es in der end-aion version nen handelschannel? nen allgemeinen?
> (in wow also /1 und /2 ^^)




Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß nur das es in jedem Gebiet einen Gebietschat gibt, und beim Handelschannel..naja ich hoffe nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Ja gab es doch aber in der OB schon oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Cooko (15. September 2009)

habbö schrieb:


> Ja gab es doch aber in der OB schon oder täusche ich mich da?




"OB" ?  :">

naja , bei den beta events hat ich keinen allgemeinen channel gefunden ...


----------



## Duath (15. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> "OB" ?  :">



Open Beta.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (15. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Zoomfunktion.
> In WoW konnte man über den Befehl /console cameradistancemaxfactor 4, weiter herraus zoomen. Gibt es sowas auch für Aion`?



einen Trickbefehl um Probleme mit weit herausgezoomt Kamera zu beseitigen die entstanden sind weil ein solch weiter Zoomfaktor nie vorgesehen war?

Nein das gibts bei Aion NICHT da von vornherein schon ein weiterer Zoomfaktor ins Spiel eingebaut wurde:

auf dem Video siehst du wie eine sehr weite Zoomstufe aussieht (ich kann nicht beschreien ob es nicht noch weiter raus geht) http://aionmovies.com/movieview.php?id=11&...5754dcf9e99009e




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In jedem Fall muss man das in den Optionen anstellen... glaube hies irgentwie "Character Distance" was standartmässig auf Near ist. Stellt man es auf FAR hat man diesen extremen Ausblick. Natürlich kann man trotzdem immernoch jederzeit Stufenlos mit dem Mausrad wieder rein und raus zoomen.

Hoffe dir reicht das aber hey es ist kein Echtzeitstrategiespiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (15. September 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Open Beta.



autsch^^ thx


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Handelschannel gibt es aufjedenfall da ich den nach 3 Tagen ausgestellt habe.
Der Allgemeine Chat ist für mich der Regionale, war bzw. ist in WoW ja nicht anders


----------



## Raaandy (15. September 2009)

für alle die bei amazon bestellt haben, und noch keine key bekommen haben, einfach anschreiben. ich habe sie heute morgen auch angeschrieben, und direkt meinen key bekommen.

jetzt zu meiner frage:

gibt es in aion nachnamen? oder die möglichkeit bei dem namen, ein leerzeichen zu lassen? habe das in der beta leider nich getestet =( 

also z.b xxxxx yyyyy also zwei namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Cooko (15. September 2009)

nein , aba es war inner beta möglich ( vlt jetzt noch) im namen großzuschreiben , also z.b.
HorstFritzels


----------



## Raaandy (15. September 2009)

oh nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann gibts nich nur Shadowknight sondern alle erdenklichen variationen ... hiiiillllffffeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (15. September 2009)

kann mal bitte wer nen funktionierenden download link posten?

auf alles das ich heute klicke ist die seiten nicht verfügbar oder es gibt error am laufenden band

Am liebsten mal ne seite auf der "download" steht, man da draufklickt und dann geginnt der download und nicht eine, wo man erst noch nen halben offenbarungseid leisten muss


----------



## Raaandy (15. September 2009)

was brauchste denn?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (15. September 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> kann mal bitte wer nen funktionierenden download link posten?
> 
> auf alles das ich heute klicke ist die seiten nicht verfügbar oder es gibt error am laufenden band
> 
> Am liebsten mal ne seite auf der "download" steht, man da draufklickt und dann geginnt der download und nicht eine, wo man erst noch nen halben offenbarungseid leisten muss



http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/download/

hab alles 3 getestet... ich empfehle gamershell ... wenn du da nen guten server erwischst bekommste auch ordentlich geschwindigkeit... filefront is grundsätzlich ohne premium account geschwindigkeitslimitiert und torrent naja... zwar massenhaft seeder und peers aber 0 geschwindigkeit bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

Ich empfehle auch Gamershell da haben es jetzt 2 Freunde von mir geladen und es ging recht flott. Ich Trottel habe es über Torrent gemacht und so ungefähr 36 Stunden gebraucht .-)


----------



## Azot (15. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> he!?Die erste dicke instanz ist das nicht der Feuer Tempel ab level 35!?
> Ich glaube ja.
> Darunter habe ich nix gesehen^^


Nein. Die erste Instanz ist ab Level 25. Das ist das Trainings-Camp was dich ins Abyss einführt.
Die nächste Instanz ist Feuertempel, ja. Jedoch schon ab Level 30-38. 32 ist für die Instanz empfohlen.
Die für Feuertempel-benötigte Vorquest kann man jedoch schon ab Level 28 machen, da man die Quest dann bekommt. Wird jedoch mit 6 auf Level 28 etwas schwierig.


----------



## Duath (15. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> nein , aba es war inner beta möglich ( vlt jetzt noch) im namen großzuschreiben , also z.b.
> HorstFritzels


In der OB (! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ging es nicht mehr.


----------



## Gen91 (15. September 2009)

Ich schaue mich hier gerade auf der NCSoft Seite um und da viel mir ein, dass ich noch gar keine Bezahlmethode angegeben habe, jetzt habe ich da ne zeitlang gesucht aber nirgents etwas in der Art gefunen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich dort zB meine Kreditkartennummer angeben kann??


----------



## Shintuargar (15. September 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe AION gerade 2 mal bei Amazon vorbestellt. amazon gibt zwar an das man das Spiel dann bereits am 20sten spielen kann und auch so ein paar vorteile haben soll. dort steht aber nicht wie man es früher spielen kann.
> 
> ...



Solange du die Ware nur im Einkaufswagen hast, ist es noch nicht bestellt. Du musst noch "Zur Kasse" gehen, dann kommen die üblichen Dinge wie Lieferart, Zahlungsmodalitäten etc. Sobald das alles fertig ist, bekommst du eine Bestellbestätigung von Amazon als eMail und später auch eine, sobald es versendet wurde. Ich habe seit Jahren Artikel im Einkaufswagen liegen, die ich mir vormerke und auch schon erschienen sind. Wie gesagt, das nimmt Amazon noch nicht als Bestellung.

Die Daten zum früher Spielen kommen dann auch mit einer eMail.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

tragen kantors durchgehend chain oder später auch platte?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (15. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> tragen kantors durchgehend chain oder später auch platte?



du trägst das was du gerne tragen willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... die benötigten masterys hast du um alle 3 Rüstungsstufen theoretisch tragen zu können (Stoff, Leder, Kette/Chain). Dagegen wird Platte nie freigeschaltet. 

Es kann in manchen Situationen (z.b. wenn du versuchst mit 2 Kantoren ohne Cleric eine Gruppe durch eine Instanz zu bringen) sinnvoll sein aus Mana und Magic ATK Gründen Stoff zu tragen. Den Sinn Leder zu tragen hab ich aber nochnicht verstanden.

Bislang ist es in Aion nicht möglich eine Rüstungsgattung zu tragen für die der eigene Charakter nicht vorgesehen ist d.h. nicht die nötigen Masterys hat.

In Lineage dem quasi Vorgänger war es möglich als Stoffträger mit natürlich dramatischen Abzügen in Sachen Beweglichkeit und castzeit, auch Platte zu tragen. Das geht bislang in AION NICHT! und das ist auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

frage: seit heute oder gestern verkaufen die kein steelbook mehr?? was war steelbook? und was ist nun 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

hat das jemand für 45&#8364; gekauft?


----------



## redsnapper (15. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> frage: seit heute oder gestern verkaufen die kein steelbook mehr?? was war steelbook? und was ist nun
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
> 
> hat das jemand für 45&#8364; gekauft?



Das Steelbook kostet vorallem 49&#8364; oO.
In meiner Vorbestellung stehts noch für 39&#8364; drin...ich glaube Amazon garantiert mir dann diesen Preis oder?


----------



## Rayon (15. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> In meiner Vorbestellung stehts noch für 39€ drin...ich glaube Amazon garantiert mir dann diesen Preis oder?


Ja. Hab meine für 44€ gekauft.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

anders gefragt wenn man sich das normale aion für 45€vorbestellt gibts dann auch zugang zum headstart undso? ö.ö


----------



## Rayon (15. September 2009)

Bei jeder Vorbestellung, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Also bei mir haben sie es noch für 39€

http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-AION-St...9438&sr=1-1


----------



## nirvanager1 (15. September 2009)

wollte fragen wies mit GC aussieht?
welche gibt es, was kosten sie und 
kann man sie beim Saturn / GameStop kaufen?


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> bei deinem link steht 49,95 xD



Bei mir steht da 39 O_o


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

is doch egal was da steht das für 39€ is ausverkauft


----------



## nirvanager1 (15. September 2009)

ja hab mich getäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Ok stimmt steht bei mir jetzt auch.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

gut und nun geh ich mir was zu essen kochen


----------



## Navidgirnuod (16. September 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> wollte fragen wies mit GC aussieht?
> welche gibt es, was kosten sie und
> kann man sie beim Saturn / GameStop kaufen?



wie ich schon vermutete wird einfach auf die "alten" NCSoft Gamecards der Aion Schriftzug draufgepackt. Man muss dann halt beim Registieren der Karte das richtige Spiel wählen und fertig.

Kannst du hier auch erkennen http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-NCSoft-...d_bxgy_vg_img_b.

Also beruhigt die normalen NCsoft Gamecards kaufen. Gibt es bei uns in jedem Saturn/MM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahso der Preis war auch gefragt... wie man bei Amazon sieht kosten sie dort 28 Euro für 60 Tage. Im Handel bei uns auch etwa der Preis.


----------



## Flaschenpost (16. September 2009)

Wie genau levelt eigentlich die Legion? Wie erreicht man einen Levelaufstieg? Kost das Kinah? Muss man jeweils etwas bestimmtes erreicht haben?

Edit: Habs gefunden, kost jeweils Kinah, es braucht ne bestimmte Anzahl an Membern und Abyss-Punkten.


----------



## Marikus (16. September 2009)

Moin Moin

warscheinlich wurde die Frage schon gestellt aber die knapp 140 Seiten hier zu durchblättern wäre mir einfach zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Pre Start am 20.9. abläuft. 
Habe mir vor einiger Zeit schon Aion auf Amazon vorbestellt, wo auch stand, das man dadurch am Pre Start teilnehmen kann.

Jetzt habe ich aber auf http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ gelesen:
Zitat"Vorbesteller von Aion erhalten Zugang zur exklusiven Charakter-Vorauswahl. Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, ob ihr an dem Programm teilnehmen könnt, dann überprüft es einfach in der Kontenverwaltung. Steht dort etwas anderes als "Beta" in eurem Aion-Konto, dann könnt ihr daran teilnehmen."

Leider steht bei meinem Account Typ immer noch Beta. Heißt das ich muss mir bei Saturn/Media Markt etc. extra die pre order box kaufen um früher zu starten?

schonmal danke für die Antwort


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. September 2009)

Wenn es diese Box noch geben sollte (was ich mir ehrlich gesagt net vorstellen kann irgendwann muss ja ma schluss sein) dann wirste das wohl müssen ja :/


----------



## Sounds (16. September 2009)

@Navidgirnuod

Thx genau das hab ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja an Echtzeitstrategie kommt das noch nicht ran, wenns nach mir gehen würde könnt es noch bissel mehr sein als auf deinem Screenshot.

GuildWars hab ich auch meist in der Vogelperspektive gespielt, da es für mich einfach übersichtlicher ist im PvP.


----------



## Duath (16. September 2009)

Marikus schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> warscheinlich wurde die Frage schon gestellt aber die knapp 140 Seiten hier zu durchblättern wäre mir einfach zu lange
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Key wirklich von Amazon hast, hätte dort "Pre Order" stehen müssen. Sonst hat dir Amazon einen Key geschickt, den man eigentlich durch Gewinnspiele auf diversen Seiten hat bekommen können.


----------



## Sithrael (16. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52m4b2he1og...feature=related

ist das zu beginn ein zauberer?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

irgendwie lustig aion is seit 25. November 2008 in Korea draußen und das vvideo wurde Oktober 2007 hochgeladen o0


----------



## IMBAsuna (16. September 2009)

müsste ein sorcerer also zauberer sein sithrael...
zum einen würde ein spiritmaster nicht ohne sein "pet" kämpfen (zumindest bisher noch keinen gesehen.. erst recht nich bei 2 mobs^^) und ich glaube nur der sorc kann diesen "wirbelwind angriff", so nenn ich ihn einfach mal....

edit: @grimmjow19
glaubst du im ernst dass nur bei uns in europa sowas wie eine beta existiert?^^ ich kann dir auch jetzt videos zeigen wo deutsche aion zocken.. sagst du dann "woah halt!! das kommt doch in deutschland erst am 25.9. raus!!! oO"  *gg*


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aion is seit 25. November 2008 in Korea draußen und das vvideo wurde Oktober 2007 hochgeladen o0


mal an deren Beta gedacht?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

tut mir leid :<

obwohl open beta in china war auch nur paar monate vor dem realese


----------



## MasterStylez94 (16. September 2009)

wieso isn das game auf englisch wenns die koreanische beta sein soll?

und außerdem sieht das nicht nach beta aus, wenn man sich mal das etwas ungewöhnlichere interface anschaut


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Man konnte C-Aion auch auf englisch spielen, war auch nicht erlaubt :>


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

man kanns immernoch


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (16. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52m4b2he1og...feature=related
> 
> ist das zu beginn ein zauberer?



das sieht für mich ehr wie ne frühe alpha aus. weder animationen noch interface sind wie sie heute sind. Da hat sich dermassen viel geändert. Nur diesen Wirbelsturm-Skill hab ich nochnie gesehen.

Sieht ziemlich eindrucksvoll aus. Vielleicht bekommt man den mit einem Lvl>30.


----------



## Orego (16. September 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52m4b2he1og...feature=related
> 
> ist das zu beginn ein zauberer?



Mir gefällt die Zauberleiste von der alten Version, kann man sowas eventuell für die jetzige Version auch haben? Sieht einfach besser, wenn man fremde Symbole als Zauberspruch darstellt


----------



## Deadwool (16. September 2009)

Ist schon bekannt ob die Limitierung auf 2 Chars auch für den Headstart (20.9) gilt ?


----------



## Phlaire (16. September 2009)

so habe nun auch mal eine frage und zwar geht es um pvp/pve gear. habe gelesen das man im abyss benachteiligt ist mit pve zeug, heist das das es ähnlich wie in einem anderen spiel sowas wie abhärtung geben wird? ich meine davon noch nix gelesen zu haben. oder geht es nur um erhöhte hp und flugzeit stats auf den items usw?


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Phlaire schrieb:


> so habe nun auch mal eine frage und zwar geht es um pvp/pve gear. habe gelesen das man im abyss benachteiligt ist mit pve zeug, heist das das es ähnlich wie in einem anderen spiel sowas wie abhärtung geben wird? ich meine davon noch nix gelesen zu haben. oder geht es nur um erhöhte hp und flugzeit stats auf den items usw?


Nein, auf Abyss-Items ist lediglich x%-mehr Schaden an PC (Player-Characters). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nein, auf Abyss-Items ist lediglich x%-mehr Schaden an PC (Player-Characters).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rüstungen: Ein paar % weniger Dmg erhalten und
Waffen: 10% mehr dmg an spielern (glaub ich^^)


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Rüstungen: Ein paar % weniger Dmg erhalten und
> Waffen: 10% mehr dmg an spielern (glaub ich^^)


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auf Rüstungen ist afaik manchmal auch x% (meist 2-3%) mehr Schaden an PC. Das ist also nicht Waffengebunden. Das mit der Waffe kann hinkommen :>


----------



## Drydema (16. September 2009)

es gibt sogar spezielle zauber/angriffe die mehr schaden an spielern machen


----------



## MasterStylez94 (16. September 2009)

hätte da nochne frage, undzwar würde ich gerne am 20. die deutsche version von aion spielen, muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen client runterladen ? wenn ja, wo gibts die?


----------



## Norjena (16. September 2009)

MasterStylez94 schrieb:


> hätte da nochne frage, undzwar würde ich gerne am 20. die deutsche version von aion spielen, muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen client runterladen ? wenn ja, wo gibts die?



Nein, du hast durch die Open Beta Patches schon die deutschen Sprachdateien gezogen, und die Sprache kannst du schon jetzt auf deutsch stellen (im Launcher) nur wirds erst ab dem 20. auf deutsch sein.


----------



## MasterStylez94 (16. September 2009)

erstmal danke für die hilfe^^ und dann wäre da nochwas, während der beta hatte ich sehr oft das problem dass mein rechner ohne vorwarnung einfach einen neustart gemacht hat, ich weiß bis heute nich wieso aber es kam immer und immer wieder vor, meint ihr das lag an irgendeinem fehler beim download,entpacken oder instalieren von aion oder etwas anderem? und wärs sinnvoll nochma den beta client zu downloaden und upzudaten?


----------



## Norjena (16. September 2009)

MasterStylez94 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die hilfe^^ und dann wäre da nochwas, während der beta hatte ich sehr oft das problem dass mein rechner ohne vorwarnung einfach einen neustart gemacht hat, ich weiß bis heute nich wieso aber es kam immer und immer wieder vor, meint ihr das lag an irgendeinem fehler beim download,entpacken oder instalieren von aion oder etwas anderem? und wärs sinnvoll nochma den beta client zu downloaden und upzudaten?



Schaden kann es wohl nicht, ich habe selbst irgendwie Probleme seid der OB (mein PC friert ein, in der "CB" lief es noch), werde auch nochmal das Spiel neu ziehen und installieren, vieleicht hilft es ja, aber garantieren kann ich für nichts.


----------



## Ajandurah (16. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schaden kann es wohl nicht, ich habe selbst irgendwie Probleme seid der OB (mein PC friert ein, in der "CB" lief es noch), werde auch nochmal das Spiel neu ziehen und installieren, vieleicht hilft es ja, aber garantieren kann ich für nichts.



Ich hatte immer Probleme mit dem blöden Login-Server. Und dann hat mich immer gestört, wenn das Einloggen fehl schlug, man direkt das Spiel beendete. Auch wenn man zu lange AFK war, wurde das Spiel beendet, anstatt wieder im Char-Auswahlbildschirm zu gelangen. Fand ich ziemlich nervig und ich hoffe, bei der Releaseversion ist das anders.


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

MasterStylez94 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die hilfe^^ und dann wäre da nochwas, während der beta hatte ich sehr oft das problem dass mein rechner ohne vorwarnung einfach einen neustart gemacht hat, ich weiß bis heute nich wieso aber es kam immer und immer wieder vor, meint ihr das lag an irgendeinem fehler beim download,entpacken oder instalieren von aion oder etwas anderem? und wärs sinnvoll nochma den beta client zu downloaden und upzudaten?



Geh mal in deine Systemsteuerung, dann auf System, bei Vista dann auf erweiterte Systemeinstellungen, dann auf den Reiter "Erweitert"  und unten beim Feld "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf "Einstellungen" klicken. Dort muss dann ein Feld sein wo steht "automatisch neustart durchführen". Wenn da nen Haken drin ist, mach ihn weg. Sollte die Auto-Neustarts unterbinden !


----------



## Navidgirnuod (16. September 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer Probleme mit dem blöden Login-Server. Und dann hat mich immer gestört, wenn das Einloggen fehl schlug, man direkt das Spiel beendete. Auch wenn man zu lange AFK war, wurde das Spiel beendet, anstatt wieder im Char-Auswahlbildschirm zu gelangen. Fand ich ziemlich nervig und ich hoffe, bei der Releaseversion ist das anders.



Das mit den Login Servern ist wirklich übel. Lag aber an der massiven Überlastung die hoffentlich in der Final nichtmehr soschlimm sein wird.

Um zu verhindern das man wegen AFK aus dem Spiel fliegt empfehle ich einfach einen Playershop aufzustellen. Brauchst ja nix zu verkaufen oder eben für astronomische Summen. Dadurch verhinderst du das du aus dem Spiel fliegst... ich stand mal 5 h in der Stadt rum mit einem Shop geht wunderbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Eigentlich gar nicht so blöd mit dem Spiel beenden, zumindest zum Release sehr wirkungsvoll. So kann man nicht alle 2 Sekunden sein Login + PW spammen und damit den Loginserver noch mehr zu strapazieren, sondern darf jedes mal jedes mal das Spiel neu starten. Find ich gut.


----------



## Aldaria (17. September 2009)

Hmm, wo steht eigentlich, dass man jetzt 2 Berufe mastern kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hmm, wo steht eigentlich, dass man jetzt 2 Berufe mastern kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich finde ein beruf zu meistern wäre doof wen zb ein templer angenommen rüssi schmied ist kan er sich prima tank eq basteln aber wen er dan vl waffenschmied net auf voll hat  kan er sich keine guten waffen oder schilde machn für magier auch mit alchemist und ka wie der beruf genau nu heisrt aber das wo man sich roben hertsellen kan


----------



## Aldaria (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht so blöd mit dem Spiel beenden, zumindest zum Release sehr wirkungsvoll. So kann man nicht alle 2 Sekunden sein Login + PW spammen und damit den Loginserver noch mehr zu strapazieren, sondern darf jedes mal jedes mal das Spiel neu starten. Find ich gut.



Sorry, absoluter Pullshit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das einzige was das beenden des Clients bewirkt, dass jederman den eindruck bekommt, die Programmierer von NCSoft haben 0 Plan, von dem was sie machen.

Aja und wäre es absicht gewesen, den Loginspawn zu verhindern, hätte es eine simple loginsperre für 30 sek auch getan und die Hardware und die Nerfen der Kunden würde nicht unnötig belastet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (17. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Sorry, absoluter Pullshit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Verwechselt doch nicht immer Nerfen und Nerven, meine Nerfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner Scherz nicht böse sein Aldaria)

Also bei mir was das so dass sich der Client nur bei "cannot connect to..." beendet hat. Bei "ID und PW does not match" nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass NC das noch ändert. Die sind in letzter Zeit auf so viele Userwünsche eingegangen, da wäre das doch eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Aldaria (17. September 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Verwechselt doch nicht immer Nerfen und Nerven, meine Nerfen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Argh, liegt glaub daran, dass man immer und überall nerf dies und das liest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Argh, liegt glaub daran, dass man immer und überall nerf dies und das liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch teilweise "alta du nerfst mich" gesagt... wenn man grad irgendwo pvp macht stimmts irgendwie aber auch... wenn was nervt ---> weniger konzentration ---> schlechter ---> Generft xD


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. September 2009)

Holla,

weis wer, ob es im Abyss ne Kollisionsabfrage untereinander gibt?


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Keine Kollisionsabfrage, weder unter Feinden, noch unter Verbündeten.


----------



## Cooko (17. September 2009)

hiho , mal wieder ne frage....bzw ein problem!!!!
will aion auch auf meinem normalen pc installieren , aber wenn der ncsoft launcher downloaden will kommt immer
"download der installations informationen konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. versuchen sie den vorgang in ein paar minuten erneut"....
gesagt getan , und das seit 3 stunden :/
nichts bessert sich , was kann cih machen =( ?


----------



## yoba (17. September 2009)

Ich hab auch einige Fragen:

Wurde schon erwähnt wo sich die deutschen Server befinden(hoffentlich nicht in Frankreich)?

Und in welchem Zeitraum die Serverwartungen stattfinden werden, bzw. an welchem Tag und Uhrzeit?

Wartungen wären mir am liebsten bis maximal 9 Uhr morgens. Dann könnte ich noch vor der Arbeit noch ein bischen zocken. Hatte mich immer aufgeregt wenn sich wartungen immer bis zur Mittagszeit ausgedehnt hatten. Gehöre zu den Leuten die Nachmittags mit der Arbeit anfangen und erst spät Abends nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Die Server stehen in Fankfurt, also in Deutschland.

Zum zweiten weiß ich nichts, werden wir aber schon noch mitbekommen.


----------



## -Turel- (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch mal ne frage ^^.
Ich wollte mall fragen ob man später mal kinahprobleme hat, da ja die nächsten flügel fast 1 milli kosten soll. Wird es Quest etc. geben die sehr viel geben oder bekommt man Geld nur durch das farmen, verkaufen etc.
mfg

update : meinte quest (sry)


----------



## Rayon (17. September 2009)

Was ist Quett?
Mir ist nur das gute alte farmen & verkaufen bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Qeutt sollte wohl Qeusts heißen.

Zur Frage, Kinah ist nicht umsonst, farmen etc muss/sollte man schon, aber ich denke es hält sich in Grenzen, aber sowas gibt es in den meisten MMOs, dafür gibt es keinen Ruf (Abysspunkte sind kein Ruf).


----------



## Rayon (17. September 2009)

Ah ok, das war mir doch zu distanziert. o.O


----------



## Misuma (17. September 2009)

Warum zur hölle sind eigtl. die server on???^^     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Stancer (17. September 2009)

Ka, Testlauf ? Mal versucht einzuloggen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (17. September 2009)

NCSoft sichert sich ihre Namen *hust*


----------



## Drydema (17. September 2009)

die gamemaster wollen ja nicht das ihre namen aufeinmal belegt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (17. September 2009)

ich freu mich auf aion :'(


----------



## Ajandurah (17. September 2009)

ui dafür neuer Patch zum download da!


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> ui dafür neuer Patch zum download da!



Hmm nö?


----------



## coral (17. September 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> 1. Wirt es Deutsche Server geben? oder nur ein Grosser EU Server?
> 
> 
> das ist meine Grösste Frage
> ...




Selbstverständllich wird es möglich sein Aion auf deutsch zu spielen.
Die folgenden Server sind für deutsche Spieler reserviert:
Kromede 
Thor 
Votan 
Balder


----------



## Navidgirnuod (17. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> Ich wollte mall fragen ob man später mal kinahprobleme hat, da ja die nächsten flügel fast 1 milli kosten soll. Wird es Quest etc. geben die sehr viel geben oder bekommt man Geld nur durch das farmen, verkaufen etc.



du wirst immer dann "Kinahprobleme" haben wenn du dir etwas kaufen willst für das du nicht genug Kinah besitzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... da dir bei Aion im Gegensatz zu einem anderen sehr populären Spiel ständig überall das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird, wird es sich auch bei den reichsten Spielern nicht bis unendlich stappeln.

Alle 3 Gründe führen dazu das ständig Kinah vom Markt genommen wird:

- Soul Healer ... also die Todeskrankheit aufheben und etwas verlorene EXP zurückkriegen. da nur 1% EXP zurück auf lv45 schon ein paar Stunden spielen ausmacht wird da jeder gerne zahlen

- aufrüsten von Items! das ist etwas wovon quasi niemand spricht. Du kannst Gegenstände zerlegen. Mit dem was rauskommt kannst du deine Gegenstände verzaubern. Die werden dann +1 +2 +3 ... das ist was anderes als Godstones oder Manastones also nicht verwechseln. Problem ist aber das je höher du ein Item aufrüstest, desto höher die Chance ist das es zerbricht. 
"Reiche" Spieler werden zwangsläufig um sich von anderen abzuheben ihre Items auch in Höhen verzaubern die extrem riskant sind. Wenn die dann brechen wird Massenhaft Kinah investiert um sich das zerbrochene Item zu ersetzen usw.

- hohe Tränkeabhängigkeit im High Lvl Bereich. Man trinkt sehr viele Tränke und braucht diese auch. Man kann einfach nicht alles mit Abyss Punkten kaufen da man diese für anderes auch noch braucht. Z.b. um die Fähigkeiten der PVP Artefakte oder Festungen zu aktivieren braucht man Items die man nur mit Abyss Punkten kaufen kann. Also kauft man zwangsweise die anderen Dinge mit Kinah

...FAZIT... zuviel Kinah wird es eine lange lange lange Zeit nicht geben und das ist auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (17. September 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage. Hab seit heute nen neuen pc. zur ob hatte ich mir von einem arbeitskollegen den client + patch saugen lassen und ihn per externe auf meinem alten überspielt. heute habe ich das auf den neuen pc gezogen. dann hab ich die version nachgesehen,1.5.0.1, also fehlen mir patches. wollt updaten dann springt fenster auf "Aion Fehler" sagt iwas von patchservercommunication-error, AionFehler 36. Hab ich vll ne Datei übersehn die ich brauch???


----------



## Ajandurah (17. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm nö?




Hmmm doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich konnt mir grad 1.5.0.5 ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht wie aktuell dieser Patch ist, hab seit Ende der Open Beta nimmer eingeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Prob "Failed to initialize the Game!" Naja Morgen abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (17. September 2009)

Folgendes fand ich bei aion.wiki.:


> Verzauberungssteine
> 
> Verzauberungen sind einfache Verstärkungen der Ausrüstung, die auf einem komplexen Aufwertungssystem basieren.
> 
> ...



Was ich nicht finde ist: 
- wiehoch ist die Chance das es fehlschlägt? 
- Wird bei Fehlschlag das Item und / oder der Verzauberungsstein zerstört? 
- Sind die % Erhöhungen Linear oder ansteigend? (hab getestet das eine Schwere Rüstung mit +1 fast 10% erhöhte Werte bekommt was bei +10 schon extrem heftig ist)
- Gibt es schon Steine mit >lv50? um auch Lv50 Setitems Aufwerten zu können?

heftig schwere Fragen ich weis. Vor allem möchte ich aber über dieses bislang sehr selten genannte Feature informieren.


----------



## Ajandurah (17. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Folgendes fand ich bei aion.wiki.:
> 
> 
> Was ich nicht finde ist:
> ...



Ich bin da nicht der Profi und kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, aber wenn es schief geht, sind alle Manasteine in dem Item verloren. Die höchsten Steine bekommst du durch Quests. (z.B. Magic Boost +25 - sind allerdings Fraktionsabhängig)


----------



## Tarida (18. September 2009)

Mir ist gerade am Launcher aufgefallen, dass ich einerseits als installiertes Spiel da Aion (North America) stehen habe, und unten, im Reiter "Nicht installiert" steht unter anderem auch Aion. Bin ich da die einzige?


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

Alter launcher , ziemlcih egal , musst einfach die namens einstellungen auf deutsch stellen...
kannst soweit cih weiss mit beiden versionen spielen 


ihc muss den dreck ersa installiert kreigen , die gefickten installationsdaten werden immanoch ncih geladen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

könnt ihr bei euch aion starten??? weil ich kanns nicht und wollte mal wissen ob das "problem" an mir liegt oder ob man es im moment einfach nicht starten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

hiho , mal wieder ne frage....bzw ein problem!!!!
will aion auch auf meinem normalen pc installieren , aber wenn der ncsoft launcher downloaden will kommt immer
"download der installations informationen konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. versuchen sie den vorgang in ein paar minuten erneut"....
gesagt getan , und das seit 2 tagen  :/
nichts bessert sich , was kann cih machen =( ? 

achja , wo kann ich aion sonst ncoh sicher und schnell downloaden?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hiho , mal wieder ne frage....bzw ein problem!!!!
> will aion auch auf meinem normalen pc installieren , aber wenn der ncsoft launcher downloaden will kommt immer
> "download der installations informationen konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. versuchen sie den vorgang in ein paar minuten erneut"....
> gesagt getan , und das seit 2 tagen  :/
> ...



fileplanet und gamershell werden von NCSoft angegeben
zu deinem eigentlichem problem kann ich dir leider keine insiderinfos geben da ich bis jetzt noch keine probleme hatte "auf holz klopf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

ne frage , kann cih die version von fileplanet auch auf deutsch stellen?
(ich glaub die frage is doof , aba ich frag lieber mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edith:

also auf fileplanet dürfte ich die nächsten 10 stunden mit downloaden verbringen.....WTF
geht das i wo n bisschen schneller =( ?
auf gamershell find cih den download ncih


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Eine Frage,bei uns heißt das Game ja

Aion:The Tower of Eternity =
Aion: Die Türme der Ewigkeit

Ich weiß das Aion ein Gott ist,aber was hat es mit den Türmen aufsich?


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Wenn schon Turm der Ewigkeit, glaub nicht dass die deutsche Version mehr Türme hat als die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Vorgeschichte lesen auf der off. HP :>


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Mal 2 Fragen:

1. Kanns sein dass die Patchserver down sind?
2. Muss man ab dem 20. oder ab dem 25. bezahlen mit GameTimeCard etc.?


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kanns sein dass die Patchserver down sind?


Ja.,


> 2. Muss man ab dem 20. oder ab dem 25. bezahlen mit GameTimeCard etc.?


25.


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja.,
> 
> 25.



Also liegts daran dass sie down sind, wenn er mir nach der Installation beim Starten vom NCsoftLauncher bei Aion anzeigt "Fehler beim letzten Vorgang"? Musste nämlich neu installieren, weil neuer PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Eine Frage,bei uns heißt das Game ja
> 
> Aion:The Tower of Eternity =
> Aion: Die Türme der Ewigkeit
> ...



Der Turm der Ewigkeit war der Ort an dem der Gott Aion lebt(e). Dieser wurde durch die Baluar zerstört und zerbrach in 2 Hälften. Der Turm des Lichts gehört zu den Elyos und der Turm der Finsternis zu den Asmodiern. Diese beiden "Turmhäften" üben eine Art Resonanz aufeinander aus, die dazu führt das beide Hälften Atreias zerstört werden. 
Also ist es die Aufgabe der jeweiligen Fraktion, den Turm der anderen zustören. Denn wenn der jeweilige Turm zerstört wird, bricht auch die jeweilige Hälfte Atreias zusammen und die mit noch vorhandenem Turm überlebt.


----------



## Kindgenius (18. September 2009)

Wieso können sich alle schon einloggen ist das Spiel schon draussen? o_O


----------



## Gen91 (18. September 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wieso können sich alle schon einloggen ist das Spiel schon draussen? o_O



Ne, aber heute abend kann man sich schon nen Char erstellen (wegen dem unfangreichen Chareditor) und um sich Namen zus sichern.


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

Mal wieder ne frage!!!
wenn cih das spiel bei amazon vorbestelle , bekomme ich dnan auch zugang zum spiel ab sonntag?
da steht nämlich 

Bestellen Sie jetzt AION vor und Sie erhalten kurz vor Release per Email einen Code, mit dem Sie sich folgende Extras sichern:
1) Zugang zur Server- und Charakter-Vorauswahl


Blöd O.o ????
kurz vorm release kann ich früher spielen......
sehr logisch!


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Headstart ist am 20, also Sonntag. Heute war/ist Namenssicherung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

ups mist , falsches zitiert XD

naja , da steht , das ich auch früher spielen kann , aba die frage is halt , bekomm ich den code dann i wie am 24. un 23 uhr oda wie is des?
will das spiel halt nicht bei ncsoft bestellen , weil ich die cd für mienen download lahmen pc bruach^^


edit: gelöst , stand auf gamona was dazu!


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir den 3gig patch extern zieh.. wohin pack ich den dann? -.-


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

ich habe auch mal eine frage an euch, und zwar wie kriege ich es hin einen Aion Livestream zu machen(z.B. bei xfire oder hier)?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab schon im internet gesucht und leider nichts gefunden was funktioniert hat 
kriegs einfach nicht auf die reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (20. September 2009)

was funtioniert denn genau nicht? bei xfire sollte es normal kein problem sein irgentwas aufm bildschirm aufzunehmen


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Schnelle frage ...

Ich update grade mein Aion zum 2ten mal auf die DEU version bzw dem patch.

ICh weiß nicht obs daran liegt das er noch am updaten ist, aber sobald ich auf eigenschaften klicke dann auch sprach option bei Aion und Deustch wähle kackt der ganze Launcher ab und das game ist nicht mehr Instaliert .... sodas ich wieder auf das Unistalierte Aion klicken muss eigenschaften und den pfad vom instaliert game ....

Weiß wer Rat ? ^^


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> was funtioniert denn genau nicht? bei xfire sollte es normal kein problem sein irgentwas aufm bildschirm aufzunehmen



also ich kriege xfire zwar dazu, dass Aion erkannt wird, aber Ingame-Befehle kann ich nicht benutzen.


----------



## Geige (20. September 2009)

Hab ne frage, wenn ich den Launcher
während des Herunterladens abbreche, lädt die Datei nach dem Neustart des 
Launchers weiter?


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

weiß niemand was ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (20. September 2009)

ja

edit  kannst du nicht einfach den steam aufm desktop starten und dann ins spiel switch wenn die commands net gehen?


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> ja
> 
> edit  kannst du nicht einfach den steam aufm desktop starten und dann ins spiel switch wenn die commands net gehen?



Oo geht das? ich versuchs mal


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

geht net :/
muss ja irgendwie die befehle ingame benutzen können nur leider klappts nicht :-(
dauernd seh ich livestreams und hab keine ahnung wie die das alle hinbekommen oO


----------



## Hammerhai (20. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> geht net :/
> muss ja irgendwie die befehle ingame benutzen können nur leider klappts nicht :-(
> dauernd seh ich livestreams und hab keine ahnung wie die das alle hinbekommen oO



Naja auf der Seite von livestream nen Account machen. Das Programm procaster von der Seite laden, installieren, starten. Dort einloggen auf Game stellen der Rest ist soweit schon startfertig eingestellt glaube ich. Aion starten und dann... sollte oben links ein Symbol sein in grün wenn nicht... naja beide Programme nochmal starten... 
strg+f1 startet dann standardmäßig die aufnahme und schift+esc beendet die.
Bei den buffed leuten funktioniert das ja auch.


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

Hammerhai schrieb:


> Naja auf der Seite von livestream nen Account machen. Das Programm procaster von der Seite laden, installieren, starten. Dort einloggen auf Game stellen der Rest ist soweit schon startfertig eingestellt glaube ich. Aion starten und dann... sollte oben links ein Symbol sein in grün wenn nicht... naja beide Programme nochmal starten...
> strg+f1 startet dann standardmäßig die aufnahme und schift+esc beendet die.
> Bei den buffed leuten funktioniert das ja auch.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich gleich mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterStylez94 (21. September 2009)

ist das nur bei mir so oder ist die aion hp down?

weil bei mir kommt immer wenn ich auf die aion seite will:   Http/1.1 Service Unavailable


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

MasterStylez94 schrieb:


> ist das nur bei mir so oder ist die aion hp down?
> 
> weil bei mir kommt immer wenn ich auf die aion seite will:   Http/1.1 Service Unavailable



Die Adresse hat sich geändert auf http://de.aiononline.com


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Hab jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen. 
Kann man das Öffnen des Browsers nach Beenden des Spieles abstellen. Ich hab in den Optionen nichts gefunden und es ist irgendwie ein Witz. In einem Free2Play lass ich mir das einreden aber wenn man dafür bezahlen muss ...

Danke


----------



## Dellamorte (21. September 2009)

Doch doch, das geht ganz sicher. 
Da ich leider nochmal am saugen bin kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen wo.
Aber in Erinnerung hab ich noch das es in den Game Options war, und es war auf der rechten Seite.
Hoffe das hilft dir wenigstens etwas weiter.......


----------



## Ferethor (21. September 2009)

Hab vor 2 Tagen Aion vorbestellt bei Amazon, bis jetzt ist kein Key angekommen. Ist das normal? Werd ich erst am 25.9. starten können? Will zocken. -.-


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

nen kumpel hatte sich auch vor kurzem aion bestellt und amazon meinte sie hätten keinen key mehr ob das so genau stimmt kann ich aber nicht sagen


----------



## advanced08 (21. September 2009)

Also meine frage man muss den Pre order key erst eingeben und am 25 den normalen aion key ?

Hab mir eben nähmlich bei mm..... die Keys gekauft aber den normalen Aion key verschicken die erst am 25.09


----------



## Ferethor (21. September 2009)

Amazon hat sie nicht mehr alle. Die meinten allen ernstes ich soll bis zum 24.9. warten mit meinem Key. Und Tschüss Amazon...


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

bestells doch gleich per ncstore da musste dann ichtmal mehr den code eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muchmoe (21. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> bestells doch gleich per ncstore da musste dann ichtmal mehr den code eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber leider auch 10 euro mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Hab jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen.
> Kann man das Öffnen des Browsers nach Beenden des Spieles abstellen. Ich hab in den Optionen nichts gefunden und es ist irgendwie ein Witz. In einem Free2Play lass ich mir das einreden aber wenn man dafür bezahlen muss ...
> 
> Danke



Irgendwo gab es die Einstellung mal, nur finde ich sie jetzt auch nicht.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer ein Spiel verteufeln will, nur weil am Ende die Website aufgeht, dem hat das Spiel schon nichz zugesagt bevor er es überhaupt gespielt hat. Irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würden manche Leute verzweifelt nach negativen Eigenschaften suchen, dass sie mit so einem Schmarn kommen.
Einem wirklicher Aion-Fan, der die letzten Monate/Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet hat, macht das nichts aus.
Genauso die Warteschlangen, da freut man sich lange Zeit auf ein Spiel, und durch eine Kleinigkeit lässt man es schon fallen?

Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Bura84 (21. September 2009)

ICh kann Aion garnicht starten, also es geht noch nicht mal ins spiel rein. kann das daran liegen dass die server alle voll sind?


----------



## Xelyna (21. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Amazon hat sie nicht mehr alle. Die meinten allen ernstes ich soll bis zum 24.9. warten mit meinem Key. Und Tschüss Amazon...


Selber schuld wenn du jetzt erst bestellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (21. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Performance bis jetzt ist?


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Performance bis jetzt ist?




1A, spiele mit gut 120-140fps auch in vollen Gebieten und hab bis jetzt keinen Ruckler gemerkt. Von der Latenz her passts auch, seit gestern hatte ich glaube ich erst einen Lag und den kann ich verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bura84 (21. September 2009)

Is jemand da der wie ich noch nicht mal ins spiel kommt. 
irgendwie wünschte ich mir auf einer warte liste zu sein damit ich weis wo ich drann bin aber wie schon geschrieben ich komme nicht mal ins spiel rein. 

ich hab so die befürchtung das es mit diser wurm meldung zu tun hat, und ich gestern fieleicht ausversehen irgend eine meldung in karantäne geschickt oder sonst wo hin.

fals einer das problemm hat und vieleicht soger gelöst hat kann der dann mal mir einen tip geben.

Aion ftw


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Bura84 schrieb:


> Is jemand da der wie ich noch nicht mal ins spiel kommt.
> irgendwie wünschte ich mir auf einer warte liste zu sein damit ich weis wo ich drann bin aber wie schon geschrieben ich komme nicht mal ins spiel rein.
> 
> ich hab so die befürchtung das es mit diser wurm meldung zu tun hat, und ich gestern fieleicht ausversehen irgend eine meldung in karantäne geschickt oder sonst wo hin.
> ...



Wenn du die Aion.bin in Quarantäne gesteckt hast kann das Spiel nicht mehr funktionieren.
Schau mal in Antivir nach und stell die Datei gegebenenfalls wieder her.


----------



## Bura84 (21. September 2009)

ok hat sich erledigt thx für die antwort.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (21. September 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Frisuren. als ich letztens meine Mangas auskramte fand ich eine Saugute Idee für Aion. Und Nein es ist kein Assasine mit dem Namen ,,AssasinesROXX!´´ sondern ein Kleiner Rothaariger Magier. Die kleine Größe geht ja ( Ungefair eines 11 Jährigen Jungen). Rote Haare auch. Und zwar habe ich eine Frage: Gibt es eine Frisur, die wie die Frisur von Tidus aus FFX aussieht, und die hinten noch einen Zopf hat?;D


PS: Erstmal bis Donnerstag warten und direkt am Donnerstag um 16 Uhr nachm Praktika zur bahn rennen und zum Media Markt sprinten;D


----------



## Chrissler (24. September 2009)

Da ich bei der SuFu nix gefunden habe Frage cihe infach mal nach ^.^ 

Woher bekommt man Schönheitschirugen gutscheine? Ein Freund meinte mal gelesen zu haben für 5 stück 9€ hinlegen zu müssen...

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (24. September 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> PS: Erstmal bis Donnerstag warten und direkt am Donnerstag um 16 Uhr nachm Praktika zur bahn rennen und zum Media Markt sprinten;D


Solltest lieber Freitag losgehen... da is der 25.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (24. September 2009)

amazon hat heute geliefert müßte eigendlich dann auch im laden stehn denke ich


----------



## Chaisheng (24. September 2009)

Versandtermin ist der 23/24. Septemper, das es alle Onlinebesteller am 25. auch haben. Aber nach Anweisung dürfen Einzelhändler "Aion" erst ab dem 25. Septemper im Regal verkaufen! Zumindistens ist es bei uns so (Ich arbeite selbst im Einzelhandel, welcher Spiel-Anwendungen, im grossen Stil, vertreibt!)


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

auch wenn Sies Heute schon verticken, aktiviert können diese Spiele erst Morgen werden, nehm ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir ham also nochmals einen gechillten Abend!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (24. September 2009)

Hallo erst einmal!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zur verteilung der erfahrungspunkte.

Ich erklär mal die Situatzion:
Gestern war ich mit ein paar Leuten in der Tursin-Garnison in Venteron. Die meisten müssten das ja kennen.
Aber der Ort dürfte egal sein. Naja. Wir knüppeln uns jedenfalls lustig durch die Gegnermenge und kommen trotz meinem lv 16 templer gut durch.
Jedenfalls kam es das jemand in der Gruppe meinte das es ja ordentlich erfahrungspunkte für die mobs giebt. 3000 lohn sich ja richtig. Das meinten auch andere und haben der Menge an Punkten zugestimmt.
Da dachte ich mir nur: "3000? Hab ich was verpasst?" Hab also im Chat noch mal hochgeskrollt um nach zusehen. Uns was seh ich? 600 Erfahrungspunkte.
Das ist ja schon ein deutlicher unterschied.

Und die eigentliche Frage dahinter: Warum ist das so? Warum krieg ich als Templer fast 5 mal weniger erfahrung?
Dachte ja erst auch daran das die menge der punkte sich nach den schaden richtet den man an diesem angerichtet hat. Als Templer mach ich ja nicht sooo viel. Aber einer derjenigen der ca 3000 gekriegt hat war heiler und hat nicht einen schlag abgegeben. Zählt die heilleistung in diese wertung auch mit rein?
Am Level kann eigentlich doch auch nicht liegen. Der heiler war lv 20 und ich wie gesagt erst 16. Wenn es danach gehen würde müsste ich doch eigentlich mehr kriegen als alle anderen. oder?

Fänd das mal echt bescheiden wenn ich als Templer Tank immer die A****karte in solchen fällen hätte.


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Alle Mitglieder einer Gruppe bekommen die selbe EP, hängt auf jeden Fall nicht vom Schaden ab, kann das als Kantor bestätogen, egal ob ich draufhaue, heile, beides mache, oder kurz telefoniere, meine EP war immer die selbe, natürlich hängt es von der Anzahl an Mitlgiedern der Gruppe ab.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Alle Mitglieder einer Gruppe bekommen die selbe EP, hängt auf jeden Fall nicht vom Schaden ab, kann das als Kantor bestätogen, egal ob ich draufhaue, heile, beides mache, oder kurz telefoniere, meine EP war immer die selbe, natürlich hängt es von der Anzahl an Mitlgiedern der Gruppe ab.



So sollte es vielleicht sein. Aber warum krieg ich dann bloss so deutlich viel weniger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (24. September 2009)

hab auch noch ne frage!

man kann auf der nc soft site doch auch auf die aion ce upgraden für 10 €

gibt es dieses upgrade evtl auch im einzelhandel?


----------



## Bolle0708 (24. September 2009)

Hallo
Morgen ist ja der richtige start von aion und ich wollte fragen ob man vorher noch seinen account upgraden muss.
Ich habe mein spiel bei amazon vorbestellt und hatte bis jetz nur einen key per email bekommen.
Kann denn morgen spielen oder muss ich darauf warten das das spiel ankommt um den key aus dem spiel einzugeben damit das preorder konto geupgradet wird?


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> So sollte es vielleicht sein. Aber warum krieg ich dann bloss so deutlich viel weniger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die anderen warscheinlich mit ihrer EP Zahl angeben wollten, sie dachten wohl das hängt am Schaden oder der Heilung und können so Eindruck schinden. Wäre zumindest für mich, die einzig logische Erklärung.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Wenn die EP wirklich unterschiedlich waren wuerde ich eher vermuten, dass das an den unterschiedlichen Leveln lag. In anderen Spielen gibt es das auch, dass man mit einem niedrigeren Level als der Rest der Gruppe weniger EP bekommt - damit man sich nicht von High(er)-Level-Chars ziehen lassen kann.


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

jeder bekommt gleich viel EPs. Kann das bestätigen, und ich mache kein dmg da ich Kleriker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

Also ich hab nen Digitalen Download gekauft, und ich habe auch nur einen Key erhalten, ich würde mal behaupten ich kann mit diesem Key weiter spielen.

was anderes wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## EvilTwin (24. September 2009)

Du brauchst den Key aus der Verpackung damit du auf die Full upgraden kannst.


----------



## Mondstrahl (24. September 2009)

Sehr gute Frage, wäre ja schon ganz schön übel,
wenn man morgen seine Preorder nicht ausgeliefert bekommen
würde, weil man zum Beispiel den Postboten verpaßt.
Und dann kann man nicht spielen?!

Wäre gut, wenn jemand was genaueres wissen würde,
denn ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich morgen meine Lieferung
annehmen kann.


----------



## EvilTwin (24. September 2009)

Also meine Amazon post ist heute schon angekommen, so wie man es von Amazon gewohnt ist, ein tag vor Release....


----------



## Kwink123 (24. September 2009)

Jo ist grad bei mir angekommen. Nur nützen tuts mir nix mehr außer ein schöner Regalstellplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

nun ich bin wie es scheint ein"nerd" habe mir bei NCSoft ne digi download version gekauft.
bekomme aber noch post von wog.ch die steelbook edition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will was in den händen halten ne cd oder so. und bei wog.ch gabs leider keine pre order hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (24. September 2009)

Also, ich hab das Päckchen vor 10 Minuten geliefert bekommen. Aktivieren kann ich das Spiel leider nicht.
Seriennummerncode noch nicht aktiv.
Lt. Hilfeseite heisst das:
Sie haben Ihre Ausgabe der Vollversion von Aion eventuell ein paar Tage zu früh erhalten. Der Seriennummerncode der Aion Standard Edition oder Collector's Edition wird allerdings erst aktiv, wenn Aion offiziell verfügbar ist. Die Fehlermeldung Seriennummerncode noch nicht aktiv wird angezeigt, wenn Sie versuchen, einen Seriennummerncode vor dem offiziellen Veröffentlichungsdatum anzuwenden.

Sie müssen bis dahin warten, bevor Sie den Seriennummerncode anwenden können. Aion wird an folgenden Tagen veröffentlicht:

Aion Nordamerika: 22. September 2009
Aion Europa: 25. September 2009

Beachten Sie, dass das Datum, an dem Sie Ihren Code anwenden können, von der Region bzw. Version des Codes (Nordamerika oder Europa) abhängt. Beispiel: Wenn Sie sich in der Region Nordamerika befinden, aber die Europa-Version von Aion erworben haben, damit Sie mit Ihren Freunden in Europa spielen können, müssen Sie bis zum europäischen Veröffentlichungsdatum warten.

Sie sollten Ihren Seriennummerncode registrieren können, sobald das Spiel offiziell veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Drasch (24. September 2009)

Hallo,ich weiß nicht ob es so ein Thread schon gibt,wird es Morgen also am 25.9 genauso wie bei wow 10Tage kostenlose Spielzeit geben?


----------



## Lari (24. September 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> Hallo,ich weiß nicht ob es so ein Thread schon gibt,wird es Morgen also am 25.9 genauso wie bei wow 10Tage kostenlose Spielzeit geben?


Nein, genau wie bei WoW natürlich erst später. 3 Monate Pi mal Daumen.


----------



## Geige (24. September 2009)

Weil ers schon installiert hat !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. September 2009)

Mein Amazon Packet ist noch nicht da :-(


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. September 2009)

hey,
ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage und zwar: Immer wenn ich Aion schließe öffnet sich dann im Browser aiononline.com kann ich das iwie abstellen?


----------



## refra (24. September 2009)

Tag alle zusammen!
Habe heute Aion per Post bekommen und nun meine Frage, wann genau kann man den Code auf der HP eingeben?


----------



## Rayon (24. September 2009)

Ab morgen.


----------



## refra (24. September 2009)

Danke das wusste ich eigentlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte wissen obs wieder um 21:00 startet.
Aber trotzdem danke man kanns ja nie wissen^^


----------



## Avalon(ius) (24. September 2009)

Ich hätte die Frage wenn ich bei z.B: Steam Aion bestelle und den Key erhalte, kann ich mit dem Key das Spiel auf meinem PC UND auf meinem Laptop aktivieren? Oder brauch ich für meinen Läppi einen Extraschlüssel?? Weil ich habe dann ja keine CD da ich das Game ja per Steam runtergeladen habe... Ty 4 help! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage beantwortet


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. September 2009)

Avalon(ius) schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Frage wenn ich bei z.B: Steam Aion bestelle und den Key erhalte, kann ich mit dem Key das Spiel auf meinem PC UND auf meinem Laptop aktivieren? Oder brauch ich für meinen Läppi einen Extraschlüssel?? Weil ich habe dann ja keine CD da ich das Game ja per Steam runtergeladen habe... Ty 4 help!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich richtig verstehe was du meinst dann musst du nur auf einem aktivieren bei dem andern dann installieren falls noch nich geschehen du kannst doch deine spiele auf mehreren PCs haben allerdings kannst du dann nich parallel spielen dafür bräuchtest du extra key


----------



## refra (24. September 2009)

Den Key brauchst ja nur um den Account zu aktivieren und nicht um das Spiel zu installieren, also musst nur den Acc aktivieren und du kannst überall Aion spielen. (wenns installiert ist)

MfG refra


----------



## Avalon(ius) (24. September 2009)

refra schrieb:


> Den Key brauchst ja nur um den Account zu aktivieren und nicht um das Spiel zu installieren, also musst nur den Acc aktivieren und du kannst überall Aion spielen. (wenns installiert ist)
> 
> MfG refra




stimmt danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RetPali (25. September 2009)

hab ne frage, weiß einer wieso ich mich nicht mit meinen bezahlten aion account einloggen kann?
Bei mir steht das ich meine ars Mobile rechnung nicht bezahlt habe-.-
das nervt mich denn ich find nigends etwas was mit aion zu tun hat.

weiß einer was???


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

RetPali schrieb:


> hab ne frage, weiß einer wieso ich mich nicht mit meinen bezahlten aion account einloggen kann?
> Bei mir steht das ich meine ars Mobile rechnung nicht bezahlt habe-.-
> das nervt mich denn ich find nigends etwas was mit aion zu tun hat.
> 
> weiß einer was???



Vll werden die Accounts dann auch erst nach der Wartung um 15Uhr freigeschalten.


----------



## Raaandy (25. September 2009)

das glaub ich nich, es gibt ja schon viele die spielen können.


----------



## refra (25. September 2009)

Hey Leute -.-
Ich wollte heute meinen Aion Account erstellen, Den Code eingegeben, blablabla alles schön Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt, Game Time Card und nun?
Wow ich muss einen Code von der Karte eingeben sonst kann ich ned spielen...
Oder ist das nur ein Bug? Ich meine man hätte ja einen Freimonat bekommen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (25. September 2009)

Hab mal ne frage und zwar wenn man ACC aktiviert muss man dann eine Zahlungsart wählen?
Kann ich auch mit einer EC karte zahlen? hab nähmlich keine Gamecard gekauft und hab nur eine EC karte


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage und zwar wenn man ACC aktiviert muss man dann eine Zahlungsart wählen?
> Kann ich auch mit einer EC karte zahlen? hab nähmlich keine Gamecard gekauft und hab nur eine EC karte



1. Ja.
2. Ja, du musst unter "Kreditkarte" ELV (Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren) auswählen, damit kannst du deine Kontonummer von der EC angeben und damit zahlen.


----------



## Orego (25. September 2009)

Mit der EC Karte zu bezahlen, als Lastschriftverfahren ist nicht möglich. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen und habe auch danach gesucht. Kreditkarte habe ich auch nicht, aaber Paypal ist eine nette Option und das würde ich euch wirklich empfehlen. Registriert euch da einfach und verifiziert euer Konto (bekommst von Paypal kleine Überweisungen, die ihr eingeben müsst).
Wahrscheinlich müsst ihr erstmal eins von diesen Zahlungsarten erfolgreich einstellen, bevor ihr ein Gamecard gutschreiben könnt!

EDIT: Ah doch, Lastschriftverfahren geht also auch


----------



## Mikroflame (25. September 2009)

Hm,wenn ich bei Amazon die 40€ Version bestellte,muss ich warten bis es ankommt und bekomme es nicht noch zusätzlich per email geschickt,oder?

Gäbe es denn eine Seite,die sowas für den selben Preis machen würde (Natürlich eine sichere Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Würde ungern 10 euro drauflegen um nur den key zu bekommen ;(


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. September 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,wenn ich bei Amazon die 40€ Version bestellte,muss ich warten bis es ankommt und bekomme es nicht noch zusätzlich per email geschickt,oder?
> 
> Gäbe es denn eine Seite,die sowas für den selben Preis machen würde (Natürlich eine sichere Seite
> 
> ...


Bei Amazon musste warten wo man den key schnell herbekommt weiß ich gerad nich


----------



## Lemieux (25. September 2009)

wie lange werde ich mit meiner preorder spielen können? 7 tage? also von sonntag zu sonntag? oder ist heute abend schicht im schacht?


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> wie lange werde ich mit meiner preorder spielen können? 7 tage? also von sonntag zu sonntag? oder ist heute abend schicht im schacht?





Wenn du es dir nicht kaufst, ist in 10 Minuten schicht im Schacht.


Have fun.

LG Christoph


----------



## -Turel- (25. September 2009)

Hier nochmal meine Frage und zwar habe preoderkey und alles und möchte gerne meine version zu der vollversion machen. Was soll ich machen upgraden oder aktivieren


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meine Frage und zwar habe preoderkey und alles und möchte gerne meine version zu der vollversion machen. Was soll ich machen upgraden oder aktivieren



Du kannst doch wählen ob du den bestehenden Account upgraden, oder einen neuen erstellen willst, upgrade den alten, außer du willst nen neuen^^.


----------



## Theomes (26. September 2009)

Guten tag Gemeinde. Ich habe mal ne Frage: wie kann man die fps im spiel erhöhen weil ich habe nun endlich herausgefunden warum es bei mir so dolle laggt. meine fps schwackt so zwischen 5fps bis max 40 fps. aber meistens bei 15-25fps. und das scheint ja zu wenig zu sein. 

Mein pc hat folgendes:4gb ram
                                Geforce GTX 260 (treiber aktueller)
                                Dual Core E6750  2,66ghz
                                und ne breitbandverbingung mit ca 6000-9000kbs

ich hoffe mal das mir hier jemand ne vernüftig antwort geben könnte, wäre echt nett. weil ich habe keine lust ein spiel zu zocken wo es nur laggt egal wo man ist. weil was soll das erst im abyss werden wenn da massen von luten aufeinander auf sich prügeln.


----------



## Sin (26. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir nicht kaufst, ist in 10 Minuten schicht im Schacht.
> 
> 
> Have fun.
> ...



Nicht ganz, man darf es bis zum 26.09 abends zocken.


----------



## Xelyna (26. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal es ist noch jemand online der hierfür eine Lösung parat hat.
Ich klicke auf AION unter dem mir Spielbereit! angezeigt wird, haue auf den SPIELEN Button - der Client rattert 'Starte Aion...' hoch.. und das wars.. dann kommt nix mehr ... -.-

/e: Insert Fehlersuche hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2131381


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, man darf es bis zum 26.09 abends zocken.



Nein, ab heute geht Pre-Order nicht mehr, ja ich habs selbst probiert, mein Aion sollte heute mit der Post kommen.

@Xelyna, das einzige was mir einfallen würde, wäre das Spiel als Amin auszuführen, ansonsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. September 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob es nexte woche alles richtig läuft wenn ich mein aion bekomme^^ was man hier so liest bekommt man ja angst .... zum glück habe ich kein antivir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (26. September 2009)

mir kommts so vor als ob die casts von zauberern so langsam reagieren also das wenn ich nen cast anklicke der hat mit verzögerung reagier ??


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. September 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> mir kommts so vor als ob die casts von zauberern so langsam reagieren also das wenn ich nen cast anklicke der hat mit verzögerung reagier ??


Das Gefühl hab ich auch, hab aber auch immer eigentlich guten ping


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein, ab heute geht Pre-Order nicht mehr, ja ich habs selbst probiert, mein Aion sollte heute mit der Post kommen.
> 
> 
> > Kann ich nur zustimmen, musste heute morgens, als ich einloggen wollte ein Abo abschließen und
> > meine CE registrieren!


----------



## leckaeis (27. September 2009)

Sagmal habt ihr mit 24 auch so ein gewaltiges Questloch?
War jetzt in Theomobos und Eltnen, hab aber nirgendwo mehr Quests.
Brauch noch ca. 1,4 Mio Exp.
Gibts irgendein Questhub was eventuell nich so leicht zu finden is?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. September 2009)

suche guten server wo was auch los ist ^^


----------



## battschack (27. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> suche guten server wo was auch los ist ^^




bist nen scherz keks oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeig mir mal nen server wo nicht viel los ist^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. September 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> bist nen scherz keks oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin kein scherzkeks

suche nurmal ne server da ich am montag oder dienstag je nachdem wie lange die post braucht anfange mit aion zu zocken . will einfach ne guten server haben xD und es müssen beide rassen gleich verteilt sein 50/50^^


----------



## franzmann (27. September 2009)

egal welchen server du nehmen wirst die sind alle voll 

viel spass in aion 


mfg


----------



## Xiut (27. September 2009)

Dazu sag ich: http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/server/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. September 2009)

ich konnte grad nichtmal in die warteschlange von thor weil zu viele spielten. Dann gings nach 1 min und jetzt kann ich erstmal 2stunden nochmal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : "Es kann keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden, weil gegenwärtig zu viele Nutzer spielen."

Ich warte also aufs warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. September 2009)

Weis einer, ob es diesen NPC noch gibt, bei dem man sein Aussehen nachträglich anpassen kann?

(In der Beta, soll`s da einen gegeben haben jeweils in der Hauptstadt)


----------



## _flo93_ (27. September 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer weiß, wielange so ein tag ingame dauert, also in Stunden.
Weiß des einer?


----------



## Nàrdinel (27. September 2009)

Den Typ der das Aussehen verändert gibts noch.
Im Pandämonium ist der oben in dem rosa Viertel wo man auch die Farben kaufen kann.

Ich komm auch noch nichtmal in die Warteschlange rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. September 2009)

> Den Typ der das Aussehen verändert gibts noch.
> Im Pandämonium ist der oben in dem rosa Viertel wo man auch die Farben kaufen kann.



Ok, thx bin zwar Elyos, aber muss ja dann auch irgendwo in Sanctum rumstehen.
Was kann man da alles ändern? Wie im Editor oder nur des Gesicht/Frisur?



> Ich komm auch noch nichtmal in die Warteschlange rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin grad freiwillig off! - Zuviel los, da brauchst ne 3viertel Std., biste ma nen Mob erwischst, den du für ne Quest brauchts. Ausser Grinden bleibt einem da im Moment nicht viel.(In Elten bei der Festung zumindest)

Gott sei Dank, gibts keine Kollisionsabfrage sonst würde man totgetrampelt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Spiele auf Kromede


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ok, thx bin zwar Elyos, aber muss ja dann auch irgendwo in Sanctum rumstehen.
> Was kann man da alles ändern? Wie im Editor oder nur des Gesicht/Frisur?



Der steht oben in einem der Läden nebend er Bibliothek. Im selben wie die Fräber, Firseure etc.


----------



## neon1705 (27. September 2009)

HAllo aion spieler ich hab mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird es eine test version geben? da ich ehrlich gesagt sehr skeptisch bin was aion betrifft alle sagen immer 2aion ist wow killer"..."aion ist sau geil"..."..ist besser als wow"

ich möchte dzu sagen ich bin leidenschaftlicher wow zocker weil ich die story liebe das seting und einfach alles an warcraft

nun wechseln aber einige meiner kumpels zu aion und jeder sagt mir das es so der hammer sein soll und als ich dann den livestream hier gesehen habe ist mir alles hochgekommen ich dachte nur "omg nen asia grinder..naja sowas brauch ich nun nicht" das hieß es es sei das pvp game schlägt hin und im livestream kam mir das so rüber "....hm naja sieht genauso langweilig aus wie bei warhammer online....klassen 1 zu 1 kopier und gegeneinander kämpfen lassen und die skills nur andere namen verpasst"

nunja nun mag ich vielleicht im ersten blick falsch liegen also klärt mich auf und belehrt mich eines besseres oder stimmt mir zu und bestätigt meine skeptik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Den Typ der das Aussehen verändert gibts noch.
> Im Pandämonium ist der oben in dem rosa Viertel wo man auch die Farben kaufen kann.
> 
> Ich komm auch noch nichtmal in die Warteschlange rein
> ...





Aber hauptsache du hast schon einen Char auf 50 laut Signatur. *lach


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

neon1705 schrieb:


> wird es eine test version geben? da ich ehrlich gesagt sehr skeptisch bin was aion betrifft alle sagen immer 2aion ist wow killer"..."aion ist sau geil"..."..ist besser als wow"
> ich möchte dzu sagen ich bin leidenschaftlicher wow zocker weil ich die story liebe das seting und einfach alles an warcraft
> nun wechseln aber einige meiner kumpels zu aion und jeder sagt mir das es so der hammer sein soll und als ich dann den livestream hier gesehen habe ist mir alles hochgekommen ich dachte nur "omg nen asia grinder..naja sowas brauch ich nun nicht" das hieß es es sei das pvp game schlägt hin und im livestream kam mir das so rüber "....hm naja sieht genauso langweilig aus wie bei warhammer online....klassen 1 zu 1 kopier und gegeneinander kämpfen lassen und die skills nur andere namen verpasst"



1. Testversion nein, noch nicht, die kommt vieleicht in 1-2Monaten, wir normal eben.

2. Aion ist kein Asiagrinder, Asiagrinder sind für gewöhnlich alle F2P, klar kann man in Aion grinden, und kommt je nach Klasse sogar schneller voran als durch umständliche Qeustwege (aber nicht viel, und nicht immer), es gibt aber auch viele schöne Qeust, lange Qeustreihen, und eine richtige Hauptqeustreihe welche sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht, diese ist auch mit mehr oder weniger klein/großen ingame Videos unterlegt.

Klassen kopieren? Aion benutzt das selbe Klassensystem wie WoW, soll heißen, beide Fraktionen haben die selben Klassen, es gibt aber ein paar Skills pro Klasse welche nur eine Fraktion hat.
Die Klassen von Aion sind ganz sicher nicht von WoW kopiert, sondern stammen (sind aber nicht kopiert, nur manche weißen Ähnlichkeiten auf)  viel mehr aus den anderen NC Soft Spielen Lineage (2000) und Lineage 2 (2003), welche also beide älter als WoW sind.

Das Spiel läuft stabil, selbst bei größeren Schlachten habe ich keinerlei Lags etc, und mein PC ist schon gut 3Jahre alt. Die Server haben im Moment lange Wartechlangen, neue Server kommen, aber nicht zu viele wie zb. in WAR, NC Soft macht es wie Blizzard, abwarten und wenns zu bunt wird, einen Server bereitstellen, und dann wieder einen, nicht 5 auf einmal.


----------



## neon1705 (27. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Klassen kopieren? Aion benutzt das selbe Klassensystem wie WoW, soll heißen, beide Fraktionen haben die selben Klassen, es gibt aber ein paar Skills pro Klasse welche nur eine Fraktion hat.
> Die Klassen von Aion sind ganz sicher nicht von WoW kopiert, sondern stammen (sind aber nicht kopiert, nur manche weißen Ähnlichkeiten auf)  viel mehr aus den anderen NC Soft Spielen Lineage (2000) und Lineage 2 (2003), welche also beide älter als WoW sind.



nein so hab ich das nicht gemein das klassen aus wow kopiert werden^^ ich meinte das quasi die asmodie (oder wie die heißen) die selben fähigkeiten haben wie diese elyos(oder wie die heißen) 

hab mich wohl wieder blöd ausgedrückt


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

neon1705 schrieb:


> nein so hab ich das nicht gemein das klassen aus wow kopiert werden^^ ich meinte das quasi die asmodie (oder wie die heißen) die selben fähigkeiten haben wie diese elyos(oder wie die heißen)
> hab mich wohl wieder blöd ausgedrückt



Ja, das hab ich verstanden, habe ja gesagt das beide die selben haben, aber pro Klasse ein paar Skills unterschiedlich sind, damit die Balance passt, und damit niemand "gezwungen" wird wegen einer Klasse die oder die Fraktion zu spielen. Die Klasse sehen aber je nach Fraktion komplett anders aus, die Rüstungen und Waffen unterscheiden sich stark, und das immer, nicht nur bei manchen PvP Sets wie in WoW.


----------



## Qonix (27. September 2009)

Ist Aion wirklich so ähnlich wie Ragnarok? Damit meine ich, sehr wenige Quest (oder nur bis zu einem gewissen lvl) und dann einfach nur sinnlos Monster kloppen?

Hab ich schon sehr sehr oft gelesen.


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist Aion wirklich so ähnlich wie Ragnarok? Damit meine ich, sehr wenige Quest (oder nur bis zu einem gewissen lvl) und dann einfach nur sinnlos Monster kloppen?
> Hab ich schon sehr sehr oft gelesen.



Ich qoute mich aus einem anderen Thread.



Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genug Qeusts, ab 25 im Abyss die Instanz, die gibt alleine schonmal fast ein Level, dann im Abysss Qeusts, in Elnen gibt es glaub 3 oder 4 Außenposten mit Qeusts bis 31, ab 26/27 geht die Hauptqeustreihe mit einer Gruppe wieder weiter und vieles mehr. Berufeqeusts nicht zu vergessen.
> 
> Wer grinen will, kann es, wer es nicht will, muss es nicht, wobei ich ehrlich bin und sage, das grinden je nach Klasse und Ort, schneller geht.



Du kannst qeusten, sie reichen bis 50, du musst aber suchen, es sind nocht 100Qeusts pro Gebiet zuviel, es enthält Grindanteile ja, aber viele davon sind freiwillig.


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Ich hab das zwar im anderen Thread gepostet, aber bitte lesen. Bezüglich Quest/Grind Verhältnis.

Aionsource


----------



## Qonix (28. September 2009)

Englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kretheus (28. September 2009)

Wo bleibt mein Fischbrötchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

Kretheus schrieb:


> Wo bleibt mein Fischbrötchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bäääh, wo bleibt mein Hamburger??? und Meine Pizza und Pommes??


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

lest meinen thread dazu wurzeln von aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. September 2009)

muss sagen das aion super viel spass macht ^^ naja startgebiet noch total überfüllt macht aber nix xD


----------



## Æzørt (29. September 2009)

gibt es eigentlch ne 30 tage game time card? ich hab nur eine für 15 tage gefunden und die is auch noch für lineage2 und city of heros


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

glaub amazon hat die oder wars doch die 60 tage hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

gametime cards von NC Soft sind immer für alle Ihre Spiele. Die Entwickeln ned eine pro Spiel, die verwenden immer di egleichen Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rated (29. September 2009)

Mh ich hätte eine frage und zwar ich habe schon beschlossen aion zu kaufen die frage is nur wann?
Ich kann es kaum noch aushalten das game endlich mal zu spielen, doch was ich da mit warteschlange und den mist höre bekomm ich kotzreiz.
In 2 wochen hab ich Ferien und wollte fragen wie das mit dem einloggen so is.
Zur Info werde wohl in den Ferien hauptsächlich morgens und abends spieln, wenn se vorbei sind Mittags und abends.


----------



## etchco (29. September 2009)

Rated schrieb:


> Mh ich hätte eine frage und zwar ich habe schon beschlossen aion zu kaufen die frage is nur wann?
> Ich kann es kaum noch aushalten das game endlich mal zu spielen, doch was ich da mit warteschlange und den mist höre bekomm ich kotzreiz.
> In 2 wochen hab ich Ferien und wollte fragen wie das mit dem einloggen so is.
> Zur Info werde wohl in den Ferien hauptsächlich morgens und abends spieln, wenn se vorbei sind Mittags und abends.



Ab 15 Uhr hast du ne Warteschlange von 15 - 30 mins
Ab 18 Uhr kanns schon passieren, dass du 120 mins warten musst.
In den Ferien wird das bestimmt nochmal schlimmer, sprich, die Warteschlangen können schon vorher auftreten ...


----------



## Tascalmon (29. September 2009)

Hi Community,

ich habe ne Frage bezüglich der Sprache des Menüs, und zwar ist bei mir im Startmenü von Aion die komplette Schrift asiatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann ich das ändern?
Außerdem steht bei mir im Launcher, dass ich Aion(US) installiert habe, aber Aion nicht ?!
Sprache und Region habe ich übrigens auf Deutsch und Europa gestellt. Sorry, falls das Problem hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber hier naczufragen ist einfach als die Sufu zu benutzen.

Mfg Tasc


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Das mit US Client macht nichts, bei der Sprache...ein Freund von mir hat das Spiel auf französisch gestellt, das hat scheinbar das deutsche Sprachpaket gelöscht, danach konnte er das deutsche wieder komplett ziehen, und dann war auch die asiatische Schrift weg.


----------



## Æzørt (30. September 2009)

is bestimmt schon auf einer der 147 seiten erklärt aber ich frage es trotzdem: wie kann man verhnidern das wenn man nen disco hat das spiel ganz zu geht und wie kann man das abstellen das beim beenden immer die i-net seite aufgeht?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. September 2009)

habe mal ne frage gibt es bei aion auch ne bank ??? mein würfel ist immer full^^


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> habe mal ne frage gibt es bei aion auch ne bank ??? mein würfel ist immer full^^



Ja, in der Hauptstadt zb. gibt es eine Bank, im Sanctuum ist es die Halle des Wohlstandes auf der Seite des Colloseums. Im Pandemonium Ka.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. September 2009)

thx for info


----------



## jay390 (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe eine Frage: Gibt es ELV generell nicht, oder hängt das damit zusammen, dass ich aus Österreich komme?

Falls es diese Frage schon mal in diesem Thread gibt, sry aber ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hat wohl damit zu tun dass Leute aus Östereich / Schweiz kein ELV machen können.


----------



## jay390 (1. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das eigentlich für einen Sinn? Warum hat DE ELV und Österreich, Schweiz nicht? Find ich nicht gut. 

Trotzdem thx, für die beantwortete Frage. Zahle eh mit Gametime, aber finds trotzdem schade, denn bei WoW zahle ich ja auch mit ELV.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ne frage, wo liegt das limit der verzauberung eines gegenstandes?


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage, wo liegt das limit der verzauberung eines gegenstandes?



10


----------



## Nuffing (2. Oktober 2009)

Danke

Noch ne frage zum berufs System

Wie veiel berufe kann ich meistern? Und zählen die Sammelberufe auch zu meisterbaren berufen bzw äther gewinnen?


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst zwei Berufe meistern, ob die Sammelndinger dazu gehören weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Hatte schon mal jmd die meldung im Spiel " Ihr seid bereits eingelogt"?

geht ja eig nicht


----------



## Avenenera (2. Oktober 2009)

Wiehoch kann man Gegenstände eigentlich stacken? War gestern schon bei über 45 Eisenerz.


----------



## Tokenlord (2. Oktober 2009)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Wiehoch kann man Gegenstände eigentlich stacken? War gestern schon bei über 45 Eisenerz.


Je nach Gegenstand 100 oder 1000 mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal jmd die meldung im Spiel " Ihr seid bereits eingelogt"?
> 
> geht ja eig nicht



Ja, bei einem Disconnenct, der Client fliegt raus, aber der Server weiß da evtl noch nicht, der denkt du bist noch da, sobald du wieder einloggen willst denkt sich der Server "wtf, der is doch da, son Nap!". Einfach nochmal versuchen, dann weiß der Server das du nicht mehr da bist, und lässt dich rein.


----------



## Droyale (2. Oktober 2009)

paysafe ftw =D


----------



## Grimmjow19 (3. Oktober 2009)

gibts in den lavahöhlen auch bosse wenn ja wie heißen die?


----------



## Düstermond (3. Oktober 2009)

Sind die Stimmen der Deutschen Version, so wie sind, korrekt im Spiel eingebaut?

Die Stimme, welche ich bei der Charaktererstellung gewählt habe, passt zum Beispiel garnicht zu der Stimme, die mein Charakter nun hat.
Ausserdem verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, was die Charaktere sagen:

"Sädädän Pieps" (Aktion?)  "Schischi van Pieps" (Zauber) oder "Ben German Ban" (Heilen)


----------



## Gen91 (7. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, wozu man "Geringe uralte Symbole" oder "Große uralte Symbole" gebrauchen kann??


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> gibts in den lavahöhlen auch bosse wenn ja wie heißen die?



2 Stück hab ich bisher gesehen. Namen kenn ich nu nicht aber 1 ist fest und der andere wandert in der grossen Höhle mit dem Lavastrom umher und heisst "General ..." Ist aber kein richtiger Boss sondern glaube nur nen etwas härterer Elitegegner, glaube evtl. sogar Questmob, denn gedropt hat er nix richtiges.

Der andere stand irgendwo in der Höhle und dropte auch wie ein normaler Boss !


----------



## Bahlti (7. Oktober 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, wozu man "Geringe uralte Symbole" oder "Große uralte Symbole" gebrauchen kann??



Kannste gegen AbyssPoints oder Items eintauschen glaub ich, normalerweise in den Startfestungen im Abyss.


----------



## pschudo (7. Oktober 2009)

gut... hier ne frage von mir: wieso sagt mir aion (habs gerade installiert etc.) dass meine id und mein pw nicht übereinstimmen? muss aber, weil sonst hätt ich ja keinen nc-zugriff, diesen hab ich aber!


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Noch ne frage zum berufs System
> 
> Wie veiel berufe kann ich meistern? Und zählen die Sammelberufe auch zu meisterbaren berufen bzw äther gewinnen?




maxen kannste wie gesagt 2 Berufe, die Sammelberufe gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Sin (7. Oktober 2009)

pschudo schrieb:


> gut... hier ne frage von mir: wieso sagt mir aion (habs gerade installiert etc.) dass meine id und mein pw nicht übereinstimmen? muss aber, weil sonst hätt ich ja keinen nc-zugriff, diesen hab ich aber!



Vielleicht, weil sich dein Ncsoft Accountname von Aion accountname und passwort unterscheidet.


----------



## pschudo (7. Oktober 2009)

mh... nein, eigentlich nicht (hab kein anderes nc-spiel)...
bzw. wie find ich das raus? ich hab nirgendwo was angelegt, bis auf das 1 mal!


----------



## Traklar (7. Oktober 2009)

Leider hab ich das Problem, das sich mein Launcher nicht öffnen lässt. Hab hier bei Buffed schon einen Thread erstellt, aber der geht hier leider unter. Würdet ihr mir bitte helfen!!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127377


Need euch!!


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (7. Oktober 2009)

hoi...ich habe auch ne frage

ich hab mich entschlossen Aion zu kaufen aber nun frage ich mich da ich closed und open beta ja mitgespielt habe ob ich mir das hauptspiel noch kaufen muss. da ich ja einen account habe...reicht es sich einfach im geschäft eine gamecard zu kaufen??

Mfg


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> hoi...ich habe auch ne frage
> 
> ich hab mich entschlossen Aion zu kaufen aber nun frage ich mich da ich closed und open beta ja mitgespielt habe ob ich mir das hauptspiel noch kaufen muss. da ich ja einen account habe...reicht es sich einfach im geschäft eine gamecard zu kaufen??
> 
> Mfg



Selbstverständlich musst du dir das Spiel kaufen. Du zahlst ja nicht für die DVD und Verpackung die 39€ sondern vor allem für die Lizenz !


----------



## Gen91 (7. Oktober 2009)

Um nochmal auf die Uralten Symbole zurückzukommen, weiß jemand, wo der Händler für Elyos genau sitzt.

Ich finde alle möglichen Verwaltungshauptmänner (so heißen die Händler für solche Sachen), für Kelche, Kronen, etc. stehen die alle draußen, nur für Symbole net.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (7. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich musst du dir das Spiel kaufen. Du zahlst ja nicht für die DVD und Verpackung die 39€ sondern vor allem für die Lizenz !



ok danke erstmal für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber von wo bekommst du das spiel um 39 €???


----------



## pschudo (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das spiel (inklusive game-time-card), hab mir nen nc-account gemacht und kann noch immer nicht zocken... id und pw sind nicht gültig bzw. passen nicht...
woran liegt das? und wo krieg ich hilfe bzw. wer weiss, was da falsch läuft?


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> ok danke erstmal für die antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs bei Amazon damals für 39€ bestellt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Habs bei Amazon damals für 39&#8364; bestellt.



habe auch für 39&#8364; gekauft bei amazon


----------



## Gen91 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an alle Elyos auf Votan [aber auch alle andere, die es wissen^^] (weil nur fort die Schwefelbaumfestung eingenommen wurde, meines Wissens nach).

In der Instanz (Schwefelbaum-Nest) gibt es ja in der Mitte eine Truhe, welche man nur mit normalen Waffen/Faustkampf beschädigen kann.

Hat die schon jemand geknackt bekommen?? Wir haben gerade über 7min darauf rumgehauen und die Zeit ist bei ca 5% Leben ausgelaufen -.-


Weiß jemand was genaueres??


----------



## Kleipd (12. Oktober 2009)

pschudo schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel (inklusive game-time-card), hab mir nen nc-account gemacht und kann noch immer nicht zocken... id und pw sind nicht gültig bzw. passen nicht...
> woran liegt das? und wo krieg ich hilfe bzw. wer weiss, was da falsch läuft?



hab das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwann mal mehr Sachen mit "Substanzen umwandeln" umwandeln?^^


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwann mal mehr Sachen mit "Substanzen umwandeln" umwandeln?^^



Man kann sich mehr Rezepte in eroberten Festungen kaufen.


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Oktober 2009)

nächste farge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zwar hat jmd ne ahnung wie man in den kern vom abyss kommt? das ding ist rund um die uhr  durch nen feuerball geschützt und wen man   es berührt  stirbt man sofort auch als die festung im kern einehmbar war war der feuerball da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (13. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nächste farge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst von oben reinfliegen, da is ein Eingang^^. Wenn du Elyos spielst, bekommst du mit nem bestimmten lvl 30+, ne Quest, wo du automatisch einmal reinliegst, ansonsten sollte man das aber lassen.


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

wird bei euch eigentlich auch jeder titel weiblich angezeigt? bzw. is das problem bei NC bekannt?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> wird bei euch eigentlich auch jeder titel weiblich angezeigt? bzw. is das problem bei NC bekannt?



Juhu der Thread lebt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja das Problem ist bekannt: bei weiblichen Characteren werden alle Titel weiblich, bei männlichen Characteren männlich angezeigt. Dürfte bald behoben werden, ist ein kleiner Fehler im Zuge der Lokalisierung.


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nächste farge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtung eingang fliegen und dann Mauszeiger drüber.... Zahnrad erscheint, anklicken und schon bin ich drin.


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Juhu der Thread lebt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weiblich weiblich und männlich männlich?? wenn das mal so wäre??


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> weiblich weiblich und männlich männlich?? wenn das mal so wäre??



Vielleicht hab ich mich zu unverständlich ausgedrückt:
Hat man einen weiblichen Character werden ALLE Titel (also auch bei allen anderen Chacteren die DEIN Character gerade sieht) weiblich dargestellt. Bei männlichen ist es umgekehrt.
Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich mich zu unverständlich ausgedrückt:
> Hat man einen weiblichen Character werden ALLE Titel (also auch bei allen anderen Chacteren die DEIN Character gerade sieht) weiblich dargestellt. Bei männlichen ist es umgekehrt.
> Jetzt verstanden?


jupp, jetzt verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Ist es theoretisch möglich das die Asmodier in die Festung von Eltnen eindringen könnten? Dort sind ja genug LvL50 Elite-Wachen, aber die Frage ist ob man es trotzdem schaffen könnte und ob die Wachen bzw. der Kommandant wertvolle Sachen fallen lassen wird!


----------



## Æzørt (18. Oktober 2009)

warum verweigern so viele leute das anzeigen von details? ich versteh nich was das bringen soll. ich habe schon öffters ne geile waffe gesehen und wollte mir sie angucken "soundso verweigert das anziegen von details" da man diese option im menü einstellen muss kann das ja auch nicht zufällig passieren.was soll so schlimm daran sein wenn andere eure rüstung sehen können?


----------



## Lanatir (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch ne Frage:
Hat schonmal irgendjemand eine Nachricht vom Ingame support bekommen nach einem Ticket? Oder Gar mit einem GM gesprochen?


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> warum verweigern so viele leute das anzeigen von details? ich versteh nich was das bringen soll. ich habe schon öffters ne geile waffe gesehen und wollte mir sie angucken "soundso verweigert das anziegen von details" da man diese option im menü einstellen muss kann das ja auch nicht zufällig passieren.was soll so schlimm daran sein wenn andere eure rüstung sehen können?




Sehr gute Frage!
Finde diese einstellung ziemlich Nervig, denke allerdings, dass
nicht alle Leute bei dennen dieser Text angezeigt wird es auch wirklich 
verweigern, sodnern das es schlicht und ergreifend ein Bug ist!


----------



## Rethelion (18. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> warum verweigern so viele leute das anzeigen von details? ich versteh nich was das bringen soll. ich habe schon öffters ne geile waffe gesehen und wollte mir sie angucken "soundso verweigert das anziegen von details" da man diese option im menü einstellen muss kann das ja auch nicht zufällig passieren.was soll so schlimm daran sein wenn andere eure rüstung sehen können?



Vll damit keiner herausfindet, dass die toll-aussehende Waffe in Wirklichkeit totaler Mist ist und sie jeder für ein paar Kinah kaufen kann?^^
Dürfte aber doch angezeigt werden wenn man über Aion-Armory sucht.


----------



## Virikas (19. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> warum verweigern so viele leute das anzeigen von details? ich versteh nich was das bringen soll. ich habe schon öffters ne geile waffe gesehen und wollte mir sie angucken "soundso verweigert das anziegen von details" da man diese option im menü einstellen muss kann das ja auch nicht zufällig passieren.was soll so schlimm daran sein wenn andere eure rüstung sehen können?


Vermutlich weil einige das als Eingriff in die "Privatsphäre" ansehen. In Richtung, wenn jemand etwas wissen will, kann er ja fragen. Gerade in z.B. Japan wird/wurde das ungefragte Ansehen z.B. bei FFXI sehr verpöhnt (allerdings erhielt man auch eine Mitteilung "Spieler X betrachtet euch"). Viele Leute reagieren nun einmal allergisch auf den gläsernen Charakter, wie dies insbesondere bei WoW eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Deis (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie wird man Moderator?


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

@Chardetails verweigern:

Ich denke schon, dass es kein Bug ist und wirklich viele das meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos verbieten. Habe im Browser IMMER, wenn ich spiele Datenbank und Armory offen. Wenn ich mir einen Spieler ansehen möchte und er es verweigert, dauert das geschlagene 10 Sekunden, bis sein Nick eingegeben wurde und ich mir im kleinsten Detail seine Daten ansehen kann. Deswegen halte ichs für Schwachfug es nicht zu erlauben. Auch ganz nützlich, wenn man sich fragt, warum der fiese Asmo/Elyos einen gerade wieder mit 2 Schlägen aus den Latschen gehaun hat. Stellt sich dann gerne mal raus, dass besagter Gegner 5-10 Level über einem ist und  verdammt gutes Gear anhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> @Chardetails verweigern:
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass es kein Bug ist und wirklich viele das meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos verbieten. Habe im Browser IMMER, wenn ich spiele Datenbank und Armory offen. Wenn ich mir einen Spieler ansehen möchte und er es verweigert, dauert das geschlagene 10 Sekunden, bis sein Nick eingegeben wurde und ich mir im kleinsten Detail seine Daten ansehen kann. Deswegen halte ichs für Schwachfug es nicht zu erlauben. Auch ganz nützlich, wenn man sich fragt, warum der fiese Asmo/Elyos einen gerade wieder mit 2 Schlägen aus den Latschen gehaun hat. Stellt sich dann gerne mal raus, dass besagter Gegner 5-10 Level über einem ist und  verdammt gutes Gear anhat
> 
> ...



Und was hat man davon, wenn man weiss, wie ein anderer ausgerüstet ist.....nichts.  Schwachfug (wie du es nennst) solche Vergleiche anzustellen!!!!!!!


----------



## Geige (19. Oktober 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Wie wird man Moderator?



Im Spiel?
Es heißt zwar Gamemaster, aber du wirst einer indem du dich bei NCSoft
west bewirbst und sie dich auch nehmen!

Auf buffed?
Du solltest ihr vertrauen erlangen und wenn mal wieder jemand gebraucht wird kannst
du dich Bewerben!


----------



## Æzørt (19. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Auf buffed?
> Du solltest ihr vertrauen erlangen und wenn mal wieder jemand gebraucht wird kannst
> du dich Bewerben!


 mindestens 4000 sachliche, sinnvolle und logische beiträge die keien flames oder beleidigungen enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Und was hat man davon, wenn man weiss, wie ein anderer ausgerüstet ist.....nichts.  Schwachfug (wie du es nennst) solche Vergleiche anzustellen!!!!!!!



Hm, man kann z.b. andere Spieler fragen, woher dies oder jenes Item ist. Oder aus purem Interesse. Oder um jemandem Tips zu geben. Oder um Fragen zu vermeiden, wie "Was hast du gesockelt?". Oder Oder Oder. Also mir fallen das genug Gründe ein. Musst die Funktion ja net nutzen ^^


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Hm, man kann z.b. andere Spieler fragen, woher dies oder jenes Item ist. Oder aus purem Interesse. Oder um jemandem Tips zu geben. Oder um Fragen zu vermeiden, wie "Was hast du gesockelt?". Oder Oder Oder. Also mir fallen das genug Gründe ein. Musst die Funktion ja net nutzen ^^



Mal ehrlich... muss man sich immer mit anderen "messen"?? Ich spiele Aion, weil ich spass haben will und nicht, weil ich mich irgendwie mit "jemanden" messen will. Wenn jemand nen Tip haben will, kann er fragen... gibt ja so ne tolle Funktion, die nennt sich "Chat". Und ich nutze die Funktion auch nicht... und habe Sie deshalb bei mir auch deaktiviert. Aber hier mit Unverständnis zu reagieren, weil man diese Funktion abschaltet, halte ich für engstirnig. Wenn man dieses aus WoW kommende Equipvergleichen nicht mitmachen möchte, ist es halt so.....


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt: Ich erachte es für Sinnfrei anderen den Einblick zu verbieten, da derjenige genauso gut innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden auf der Seite nachsehen kann und noch ausführerlicher informiert wird.

Sollte man ingame die Funktion abstellen und somit auch auf der Seite den Einblick sperren, kann ich nachvollziehen, warum man es abschaltet und würde es höchstwahrscheinlich selbst nicht erlauben, bis jemand mich fragt, ob ers mal betrachten kann.

Aber so lange, nutzt es nunmal kein Stück es zu verbieten. Das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


P.s.: Und vom miteinander "messen" habe ich ja noch garnet gesprochen, sondern verzweifelt andere Gründe angeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Topic:

Hab auch mal ne Frage:
Ihr alle, oder denke mal die allermeisten, kennt es doch: Ihr fliegt schön durch die Gegend und zack boom, irgendwas weckt eure Aufmerksamkeit. Gehen wir in diesem Fall von einem gegnerischen Angriff aus. Nun fliegt ihr vor diesem Weg, weil ihr erstmal Abstand gewinnen wollt. So das habt ihr erreicht, aber ihr wollt auch rausfinden, was euch da so nachfliegt.... Jetzt kommt das Problem: Wie zur Hölle guckt ihr euch um? Zu 90% kann ich mich garnicht umsehen und weiter in die Richtung fliegen, oder es ist eine versteckte Ecke im Bild, welche ich mit links dann doch anklicken kann, wo ichs dann schaffe nur die Kamera zu drehen.  Weiss jemand einen Tip, wie man besagte Ecke vergrößert? ^^ Oder, ob an nem Fix schon gearbeitet wird?


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt: Ich erachte es für Sinnfrei anderen den Einblick zu verbieten, da derjenige genauso gut innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden auf der Seite nachsehen kann und noch ausführerlicher informiert wird.
> 
> Sollte man ingame die Funktion abstellen und somit auch auf der Seite den Einblick sperren, kann ich nachvollziehen, warum man es abschaltet und würde es höchstwahrscheinlich selbst nicht erlauben, bis jemand mich fragt, ob ers mal betrachten kann.
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich aber immer noch, warum man sich das Equip anderer Leute ansehen sollte?? Im Endeffekt vergleichen 99 % der Leute doch nur das Equip, um zu sehen wer, wie, was, wo das bessere hat... und das hat dann sehrwohl was mit "messen" zu tun. Naja, und wenn die Leute dann im Netz die Chars einsehen, was soll´s.... 
Und wem es so wichtig ist, das Equip zu vergleichen, muß dieses in meinem Fall halt umständig übers Internet machen..... werd´s halt da nicht verhindern können.


----------



## Deis (19. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Im Spiel?
> Es heißt zwar Gamemaster, aber du wirst einer indem du dich bei NCSoft
> west bewirbst und sie dich auch nehmen!
> 
> ...





Æzørt schrieb:


> mindestens 4000 sachliche, sinnvolle und logische beiträge die keien flames oder beleidigungen enthalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit fall ich mal ganz klar raus.

Allerdings ist mir bekannt, dass es Ingame Gamemaster heißt ... deswegen fragte ich auch nach einem MODERATOR, so nennt man die naemlich in einem Forum, die etwas zu sagen haben.
Allerdings disqualifiziert mich dieser Post abermals. Vergessen wir das einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> Hab auch mal ne Frage:
> Ihr alle, oder denke mal die allermeisten, kennt es doch: Ihr fliegt schön durch die Gegend und zack boom, irgendwas weckt eure Aufmerksamkeit. Gehen wir in diesem Fall von einem gegnerischen Angriff aus. Nun fliegt ihr vor diesem Weg, weil ihr erstmal Abstand gewinnen wollt. So das habt ihr erreicht, aber ihr wollt auch rausfinden, was euch da so nachfliegt.... Jetzt kommt das Problem: Wie zur Hölle guckt ihr euch um? Zu 90% kann ich mich garnicht umsehen und weiter in die Richtung fliegen, oder es ist eine versteckte Ecke im Bild, welche ich mit links dann doch anklicken kann, wo ichs dann schaffe nur die Kamera zu drehen.  Weiss jemand einen Tip, wie man besagte Ecke vergrößert? ^^ Oder, ob an nem Fix schon gearbeitet wird?


mitteltaste bzw rad auf deiner maus einmal betätigen, während du vorwärts-taste nicht loslässt. danach mitteltaste nochmal drücken. freies umsehen geht in aion wirklich nur sehr schlecht.


----------



## Urando (19. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es in aion auch sowas wie eine Arena in WoW? Quasi 2on2, 3on3, 5on5 mit einer Teamwertung oder gibts nur das Abyss um spaß zu haben im pvp?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

in den hauptstädten gibts eine arena, da kann aber jeder rein, egal welches level. Da kann man jeden angreifen außer man ist mit entsprechender person in einer gruppe.
Dafür gibt es aber keine abyss-punkte


----------



## Urando (19. Oktober 2009)

Mir wurd gesagt es gibt auch so etwas wie ne Teamarena , wie in WoW, sowas gibts jedoch nicht?


----------



## Norjena (19. Oktober 2009)

Urando schrieb:


> Mir wurd gesagt es gibt auch so etwas wie ne Teamarena , wie in WoW, sowas gibts jedoch nicht?



Nein gibt es nicht, die Arena ist nur zum Spaß, wie ein Duellort in der Stadt sozusagen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Urando schrieb:


> Mir wurd gesagt es gibt auch so etwas wie ne Teamarena , wie in WoW, sowas gibts jedoch nicht?


Nein, man kann halt als gruppe in die arena rein aber ne "Teamarena" gibts nicht


----------



## NoOneKnows (20. Oktober 2009)

.sorry falscher Thread


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2009)

_Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Friseur/Barbier? :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Friseur/Barbier? :-)_



In den Hauptstädten kann man sein aussehen gegen Bares verändern, war aber ziemlich teuer, glaub ich.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2009)

_Danke Rethi ;-)_


----------



## Rygel (21. Oktober 2009)

sonntag ist der erste offiziele aion-monat in deutschland um. konnte man eigentlich schon irgendwo aktuelle *spielerzahlen* oder eine erste prognose nachlesen? anhand des spiels könnte ich unmöglich schätzen. alle questpunkte sind überfarmt, in den haupstadt-chats herrscht spam ohne ende, aber in den klassenchatkanälen ist wenig zu lesen. eben so hier im forum. abgesehen von den dummen "WoW ist besser/schlechter"-beiträgen scheinen die standard-schreiber, die auch wirklich noch spielen, recht überschaubar zu sein.


----------



## Mikehoof (21. Oktober 2009)

Schau in die off. Foren oder ins onlinewelten Forum da wird wesentlich mehr geschrieben. Zahlen gibt es wohl keine im Moment. Wie du schon geschrieben hast wirkt es sehr voll und an manchen punkten sogar überfüllt.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Kleene Frage. Gab es schon eine Bekanntgabe über das Addonsystem?

Wird es so wie die die Erweiterungen in Lineage wo man immer nur schön die monatliche Gebühr zahlen musste und Erweiterungen gratis waren?

Oder wird es so wie in WoW,dass wir dann pro Addon nochmal 50€ Zahlen dürfen?

Letzteres fänd ich etwas doof, unter anderem da ein Addon,sagen wir mal 6 Monate nach EU release, etwas teuer in der Studententasche werden könnte. Man brauch das Geld ja auch für andere Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> (…)
> Wenn jemand nen Tip haben will, kann er fragen... gibt ja so ne tolle Funktion, die nennt sich "Chat".
> (…)



Das Problem mit dem Fragen ist, dass viele es auf Foren, anderen Spielen- oder von sonst wo kennen: Du fragst Person X etwas, wie zum Beispiel „Du, eine Frage, wäre es für mich sinnvoller Waffe A oder Waffe B zu nehmen? Bin mir da nicht so sicher und mag eine zweite Meinung dazu hören.“
So, ich persönlich habe folgendes schon erlebt:
„Lol noob /ignore“- gut, soviel dazu
Eine lange und ausführliche Erklärung- wupie, den mag ich!
„Waffe A/ B“ (jenachdem) – gut… warum weiß ich nich, aber sie ist besser!

Viele ignorieren einen auch. Und jenachdem, was du für ein Mensch bist, fühlst du dich beleidigt oder- verallgemeinert gesagt- du reagierst negativ auf die (fehlende) Aussage.



Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber immer noch, warum man sich das Equip anderer Leute ansehen sollte?? Im Endeffekt vergleichen 99 % der Leute doch nur das Equip, um zu sehen wer, wie, was, wo das bessere hat... und das hat dann sehrwohl was mit "messen" zu tun. Naja, und wenn die Leute dann im Netz die Chars einsehen, was soll´s....
> Und wem es so wichtig ist, das Equip zu vergleichen, muß dieses in meinem Fall halt umständig übers Internet machen..... werd´s halt da nicht verhindern können.



Ich frag mich, wie du die ganze Zeit auf´s messen kommst, obwohl Zafric davon nichts geschrieben hat (gut, ok, nun kommt die Thematik „Hat er geschrieben und gemeint, was du interpretiert hast?“ auf).
Ich betrachte z.B. Leute (da ich zu letzt WoW gespielt habe, ziehe ich das als Vergleich ran, da du ebenfalls davon gesprochen hast) wenn ich neugierig bin, was sie da gerade tragen- da ich RPler bin, RP in WoW betreibe, bin ich immer auf der Suche nach etwas interessantem. Und wenn ich dann mal irgendeinen Charakter mit einer sehr gut aussehenden Waffe/ Rüstung erblicke, schaue ich auch gerne mal. Oft frag ich auch nach, wo man sowas bekommen könnte.
Und ja, ich gestehe- ich schaue mir auch das equip der Leute an, wenn es irgendwie nicht klappt. Als Beispiel in WoW, wo ich mal einen Priester erlebte, der in Ulduar mit komplett T0 stand. Ich konnte Ihm fix sagen, er sollte schnell ins richtige equip gehen (ich kannte Ihn, wunderte mich schon, warum sein equip so nach T0 und nich nach einem eigentlichen aussah).

Allerdings kann ich deine Aussage nicht direkt bestätigen, dass sich die Leute dann unheimlich messen wollen.
Ich weiß nicht, gibt es bei AION eine Möglichkeit, einzelne Gegenstände anderen zu zeigen? Ansonsten, wenn z.B. irgendein interessanter Gegenstand fällt, 2 Leute Ihn gebrauchen können, aber man Ihm lieber den übergeben mag, der es mehr braucht (ich tue sowas, nicht immer, aber wenn ich die Person kenne, dann mit Freuden). Man will den anderen betrachten- geht net. 
Das wäre auch schon net so dolle :/

Und bevor wer meckert, oder ähnliches- ich warte noch auf AION (also, bis das Spiel bei mir ist), und höre derzeit nur Gesprächen zwischen mir und Bekannten/ Freunden über TS/ Skype zu. Insofern möge man mir eventuelle Fehler nicht zu stark ankreiden >.< (über Verbesserungen freue ich mich hingegen immer)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (22. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Friseur/Barbier? :-)_



wenns eine geschlechtsumwandlung gibt dann eine neue frisur ebenfalls



Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kleene Frage. Gab es schon eine Bekanntgabe über das Addonsystem?
> 
> Wird es so wie die die Erweiterungen in Lineage wo man immer nur schön die monatliche Gebühr zahlen musste und Erweiterungen gratis waren?
> 
> ...



man munkelt das es keine addons geben wird sondern patche )

:x


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Diese komischen Kisten - wo man , wenn man draufkloppt immer 1 Schaden macht und die was "besonderes" droppen können - wie lange muss man da draufkloppen? Alleine oder zu 2t? So in etwa..? _


----------



## Raema (25. Oktober 2009)

also die kisten, da brauchst du alleine glaube 2-3h nur mit meleeattacks.

auf http://www.aionarmory.com/npc.aspx?id=211823#comments hast du auch diverse comments zu der kiste, u.a. auch mit dem loot (level 16 grünes zeug)



> Found this one twice last night. Broke one open in about 40 minutes with:
> 1 Templar - sword
> 1 Cleric - unarmed
> 2 Assassins - daggers
> ...



Mit 6 leuten die autoattacks machen, haben die ca 40 Minuten gebraucht um die kiste zu öffnen. ob es sich lohnt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## milanese (25. Oktober 2009)

also auf dem lvl lohnt sichs schon noch...es droppen 4-5 recht güte greens für des lvl


----------



## Diomor (25. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Friseur/Barbier? :-)_



es gibt solche umoperier tickets oder so, die stehen iwo bei der götterstraße in nem haus drin.

dorten kann man auch nur einzelne haarfarben kaufen was ich gesehen hab.

die kosten waren aber jenseits von gut und böse, ich will nicht lügen aber ich glaube 5mio hat eine haarfarbe gekostet. oder wars 500.00? =/ sry weiss nid genau


----------



## Mitzy (27. Oktober 2009)

Was hat es eigentlich zu bedeuten, wenn man beim abbauen von irgendwas auf einmal so ein „pew“ Geräusch hört, und sich der Balken dann leuchtend-bläulich verfärbt, oder ins lilane übergeht (also, der Erfolgsbalken)?


----------



## Norjena (27. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich zu bedeuten, wenn man beim abbauen von irgendwas auf einmal so ein „pew“ Geräusch hört, und sich der Balken dann leuchtend-bläulich verfärbt, oder ins lilane übergeht (also, der Erfolgsbalken)?



Es geht schneller und ist praktisch ein sicherer Erfolg, so eine Art "Crit" sozusagen.


----------



## Mitzy (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ist es beim abbauen eigentlich "unwichtig"- halt bis auf die Tatsache, dass es schneller geht.
Bei "herstellenden" Berufen hingegen, würde sich der Gegenstand dann verbessern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab (statt was weißes stelle ich, z.B. was grünes her), richtig?


----------



## Gumja (27. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Also ist es beim abbauen eigentlich "unwichtig"- halt bis auf die Tatsache, dass es schneller geht.
> Bei "herstellenden" Berufen hingegen, würde sich der Gegenstand dann verbessern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab (statt was weißes stelle ich, z.B. was grünes her), richtig?


jap
Oder sogar was blaues, wenn du eigentlich n grünes Item herstellen wolltest!


----------



## Hekka (27. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kleene Frage. Gab es schon eine Bekanntgabe über das Addonsystem?
> 
> Wird es so wie die die Erweiterungen in Lineage wo man immer nur schön die monatliche Gebühr zahlen musste und Erweiterungen gratis waren?
> 
> ...



Das Spiel ist erst einen Monat auf dem Markt ein bisl früh für solche Fragen oder!?


----------



## ei8th (27. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Also ist es beim abbauen eigentlich "unwichtig"- halt bis auf die Tatsache, dass es schneller geht.
> Bei "herstellenden" Berufen hingegen, würde sich der Gegenstand dann verbessern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab (statt was weißes stelle ich, z.B. was grünes her), richtig?



Nicht ganz. Der Fortschritts-Crit (Balken blau oder lila) ist unabhängig davon ob Dein herstellungsprocess "crittet" und Du damit das nächst bessere Item herstellst.

Heißt also Du kannst im Fortschritt critten und bekommst trotzdem nur das normale Item, oder andersrum auch, du kannst nicht critten im Fortschritt, und baust dann trotzdem das bessere.


----------



## Twixst (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist es schwer als Templer zu leveln?

und

Kann der Templer auch gut im PvP sein?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2009)

So..also zur ersten Frage:

Es gibt sicher Klassen mit denen es schneller geht zu leveln..aber schwer würde ich beim Templer nicht sagen...du hälst halt ne Menge aus as in sofenr gut ist, dass du kein Prob hast wenn du ma 2 oder 3  Mobs pullst...da is bei vielen anderne Klassen der tot.

Im PvP macht der Templer erst im höheren Leveln eine gute Figur.Im 3vs3 oder 5vs5 ist er definitiv super.Im open PvP hat er es dagegen recht schwer, da ja die meisten Fähigkeiten darauf aufbauen das du twas Blocken kannst...greift dich keiner an kannst du nich blocken...


----------



## Twixst (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Gibt es denn ne gut Allround Klasse? Die sowohl im PvP gut ist (nein, nicht imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und im PvE auch gerne gesehen ist?


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> Danke. Gibt es denn ne gut Allround Klasse? Die sowohl im PvP gut ist (nein, nicht imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja so ziemlich jede klasse bis auf gladi =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nehm kein sorcerer von denen gibbets genug,


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ja so ziemlich jede klasse bis auf gladi =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (27. Oktober 2009)

Vorerst letzte Frage^^:Ich hab gehört es soll bald ne Testversion geben. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, ist schon genaueres bekannt?


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> Vorerst letzte Frage^^:Ich hab gehört es soll bald ne Testversion geben. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, ist schon genaueres bekannt?



nöö wurd noch nix genaueres bekanntgegeben


----------



## Geige (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich geb dir jetzt einfach mal nen Tipp:

Spiel auf nem Chinesischem Server, dort kannst du das spiel aufjedenfall 
5 Stunden kostenlos anspielen, die Regestrierung ist zwar etwas kompliziert,
aber es ist machbar!


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich geb dir jetzt einfach mal nen Tipp:
> 
> Spiel auf nem Chinesischem Server, dort kannst du das spiel aufjedenfall
> 5 Stunden kostenlos anspielen, die Regestrierung ist zwar etwas kompliziert,
> aber es ist machbar!



dafür ist das aber nur halber spaß, selbst halb ist übertrieben, du weist nicht wie deine Attacken sind, was das für gegner sind was für quest und in 5 stunden erreichste kein "interessanten" lvl


----------



## Mitzy (28. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Twixst schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorerst letzte Frage^^:Ich hab gehört es soll bald ne Testversion geben. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, ist schon genaueres bekannt?
> ...



Hieß es nicht mal, dass es eine Trial geben wollte (ich hab so verstanden, dass er danach sucht)?
Jedenfalls, da gab´s mal eine News drüber. Sowas ist in Planung, aber noch nich "draußen".


Von mir aber auch noch eine Frage, dass ist mir gestern aufgefallen- relativ spät eigentlich.

Wenn ich einen mob ins target nehme, hab ich ja links, neben der „HP“ Leiste, so ein kleines Bild… da sind dann ja die Kreise drauf- was genau heißt das für mich?
Und, wie erkenne ich ein elite Monster vom weiten? Bisher war meine eigene Regel: Hat es dich innerhalb von 2 bis 4 Schlägen umgehauen, war´s definitiv kein non elite… Allerdings hat mir das gestern nich sehr viel geholfen^^
Zum anderen- ich hab gestern mit jemanden geschnackt, der meinte, es gibt "Steine", mit denen man andere Spieler rezzen kann- weiß jemand, was es damit auf sich hat (und, wo man sie gegriffen kaufen kann?)


----------



## Zafric (28. Oktober 2009)

So also direkt zu den Steinen.
Die Dinger gibts beim Gemischtwarenhändler, wos auch OdellaPulver und Co gibt. Sind weisse Diamanten und damit kannste nen anderen Spieler wiederbeleben. Gibts auch in der Variante, dass man selbst wiederauferstehen kann, aber glaub nur durch Questbelohnung.


Zum Thema Elite erkennen, ist ganz einfach:

Hier ein Beispielbild, was ich mal gesucht habe, wo nen Avatar druff ist:
http://blog.dirnaith.de/wp-content/uploads...9/10/aion21.JPG

Hier siehste im Avatar um den Wächtergott, dass er nicht nur um sein eigenes Bild vorne einen großen Rahmen hat, sondern auch auf der rechten Seite. Dies sind die BossAvatare in Aion. Sollte er auf der rechten Seite keinen großen Rahmen haben, dann kannste auf die Abschlussbögen hinten gucken. Wenn er dort 2 Goldene Bögen nebeneinander hat, ist er Elite. Nur einer, Non Elite. 
Darunter gibts noch Abstufungen, kann ich dir aber net genau sagen, was dann Held oder Legendär heisst. Auf jedenfall kannste so erkennen, was NonElite ist und was du besser nicht alleine angreifst.

Die Punkte sind einfach nur eine Aussage zur Stärke. 2 Punkte sind schwächer als 4 und die wiederum schwächer als 5 und 6, ist klar.
Was es mit den grün,gelben Punkten anstelle der weissen auf sich hat, weiss ich net, wüsste ich selbst gerne.

Das war meine laienhafte erklärung zum Thema Elite Erkennen. Wenn ich nachher meinen Webspace wieder zur Verfügung habe, kann ich dir mal Beispielbilder zu NonElite, Elite, Boss hochladen, da siehste die Unterschiede recht deutlich.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Oktober 2009)

Super, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah... ein Mit "Kromeder"

edit: Ah, ich hab gestern den Unterschied zwischen "non elite" und "elite" sehen können- zumindest rechtzeitig, bevor man mich zermatscht hat *lach*


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (28. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> So also direkt zu den Steinen.
> Die Dinger gibts beim Gemischtwarenhändler, wos auch OdellaPulver und Co gibt. Sind weisse Diamanten und damit kannste nen anderen Spieler wiederbeleben. Gibts auch in der Variante, dass man selbst wiederauferstehen kann, aber glaub nur durch Questbelohnung.



Die Steine, mit denen man sich auch selbst rezzen kann, kannst du dir für Abyss-PPunkte kaufen, 500 pro Stück.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach ich hau hier zu gerne Fragen rein...^^

Wobei meine Frage mit einem Problem gekoppelt ist- unzwar hab ich in meiner Bank dieses Amulett, was einen XP Gewinn bei benutzung gewährt (ich glaub, es hieß Lodas Amulett). Als ich gestern auf meine BAnk geguckt habe- welche ich genauso sortierte, dass ich den Gegenstand nich "ausversehen" mitnehme, verkaufe oder lösche, war dessen Platz auf einmal leer.
Insofern- hatte der Gegenstand eine zeitliche Begrenzung? Ich hab meine Würfel durchsucht und die Bank selber.

Gibt es eine MÖglichkeit, dass ich diesen Gegenstand zurück bekommen könnte (beispielsweise den Support)? Ich hab´s zwar versucht, aber die bisherige Reaktion war noch nich sonderlich vorhanden.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab noch 8 Stück von den Amuletten auf der Bank, Zeitlich begrenzt sind sie nicht. Ich denke du wirst sie ausversehen gelöscht/verkauft haben :/


----------



## Mitzy (29. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch 8 Stück von den Amuletten auf der Bank, Zeitlich begrenzt sind sie nicht. Ich denke du wirst sie ausversehen gelöscht/verkauft haben :/



Ne, da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher. Ich hab sie sofort zur Bank gebracht, damit genau das nicht passiert. Ich hab sie ja auch immer dadrinnen gehabt, nur gestern, nachdem die "neue" Umfrage kam (für dieses BonBon, was einem zu diesem großen klumpigen Ding mit den Augen macht), waren dann die Amulette weg- und das hat frustriert


----------



## Geige (29. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> dafür ist das aber nur halber spaß, selbst halb ist übertrieben, du weist nicht wie deine Attacken sind, was das für gegner sind was für quest und in 5 stunden erreichste kein "interessanten" lvl




Natürlich ist ein Deutscher Server 100%tig besser, aber solange es keine Trial gibt 
habe ich hier nur eine alternative aufgezeigt, auf 5 Stunden kommt man locker auf Level 10
und kann sich somit schon einen kleinen Teil des Spiels samt Fliegen anschauen, wer behaupte manverstehe nichts,
für denn gibt es ja noch denn Englischen Patch!


----------



## La Saint (30. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wobei meine Frage mit einem Problem gekoppelt ist- unzwar hab ich in meiner Bank dieses Amulett, was einen XP Gewinn bei benutzung gewährt (ich glaub, es hieß Lodas Amulett). Als ich gestern auf meine BAnk geguckt habe- welche ich genauso sortierte, dass ich den Gegenstand nich "ausversehen" mitnehme, verkaufe oder lösche, war dessen Platz auf einmal leer.


Ist bei mir genauso, nur war bei mir das Amulett nicht auf der Bank, sondern im Inventar.

Entweder gibt es eine undokumentierte Beschränkung für dieses Amulett, vielleicht Zeitdauer oder Anzahl der Benutzung, oder es gibt ein Problem mit diesem "Umfragesystem", das zum Verteilen der Goodies verwendet wird. Vielleicht kann man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl "Umfrage-Items" besitzen und der letzte (unnütze) Verwandlungsbonbon hat das (extrem nützliche) Amulett gelöscht. Oder es ist schlicht ein Bug.

Jetzt meine Frage. In Eltnen Festung steht der Questgeber Protesias (Manastone-Entferner) und bietet die Quest "Neue Manasteine für alte" (oder so ähnlich) an. Wenn ich die geforderten 3 Manasteine besitze und die Quest abschließe, dann sind die 3 alten Steine zwar weg, ich erhalte aber keinen neuen verbesserten Stein. Mache ich da etwas falsch, oder ist das ein known bug? Bei der gleichen Quest in Verteron hat das einwandfrei funktioniert.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. Oktober 2009)

Also die Benutzung des Amuletts ist auf 5 beschränkt...aber das sollte nicht die Erklärung dafür sein, dass das Teil aus der Bank verschwunden ist.


----------



## Stancer (30. Oktober 2009)

Weiss eigentlich ob es schon sowas wie nen Signaturengenerator gibt, der sich aber selbst aktualisiert ? Also nicht das Teil, was ich in der Signatur habe, sondern einer wo man Level usw. sieht !


----------



## Skyler93 (30. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich ob es schon sowas wie nen Signaturengenerator gibt, der sich aber selbst aktualisiert ? Also nicht das Teil, was ich in der Signatur habe, sondern einer wo man Level usw. sieht !



nöö glaub sowas gibbets nit =(


----------



## Seph018 (30. Oktober 2009)

welches level hat dein main skyler? wenn ich das fragen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandosur (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Frage: war gestern mit einer Gruppe im Feuertempel und wollte dort die Lootvergabe nach WoW-Manier mit Plündermeister einstellen, da wir einen Random mithatten und wir im Durchgang vorher beim würfeln alles verloren hatten. 

Die Aktion war mit allen Beteiligten auch abgesprochen, nur leider habe ich keine Einstellung gefunden um das Problem ordentlich zu lösen. 

Ziel war Plündermeister verteilt grüne und höherwertigere Sachen. 

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. November 2009)

Links auf die symbolen der Gruppenmitglieder rechtsklicken, und im popup menu kann man alles schön einstellen.
mfg


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. November 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> welches level hat dein main skyler? wenn ich das fragen darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guckst du hier!


----------



## Skyler93 (6. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Guckst du hier!



job genau guckt alle auf feuerwirbels link
ihr schiest nur meine klicks in die höhe =)^^
mein main ist 41 und ich hab leider in letzer zeit zuviel RL für Aion deswegen steigt der erstmal nicht so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (10. November 2009)

Huhu ihr  Aionler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollt mal ne kurze Frage in den Raum werfen, glaubt ihr Aion würde auf minimalen einstellungen mit ner Asus Extreme Series X550 Series Grafikkarte laufen?  Oder muss ich mir doch mal ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen? ._.


Mfg Slayed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Wär toll wenn du die Systemspezifikationen mit posten könntest, kann mir unter einer Asus Extreme Series X550 nun nichts konkretes vorstellen ^^


----------



## Slayed (10. November 2009)

Upsi Tschuldigung ganz vergessen, bin heut nit ganz bei der Sache :/. 

AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Prozessor 4200+ 2,21Ghz
1,5 GB Ram (DDR 2)
Asus X
Extreme X550 Series 512 Mb, Speichertyp Hyper Memory, Kern Takt frequenz 398 Mhz Speicher Takt frequenz 250 Mhz 

Ps.: Ich bin nur bissel verunsichert da es bei den Systemanforderungen erst ab x700 los geht ._., hoffe das langt alles 

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Sicher das es ne 512 MB Grafikkarte ist? Es scheint nur versionen mit 128 und 256MB im Internet zu geben


----------



## Slayed (10. November 2009)

Öhm ja, also im Catalyst Control Center steht Speichergröße 512MB. Kann aber auch sein das es irgendwie 2 Grafikkarten sind, in meinem Geräte Manager wird nämlich noch "Asus Extreme X550 Series Secondary" angezeigt, was auch immer des is kenn mich mit Pc's und deren Hardware nich wirklich gut aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Handelt es sich eventuell um eine Graka mit Shared Memory, also eine die nebenbei noch etwas vom arbeitsspeicher abzweigt? Falls ja wirst du nicht all zu viel Spass mit Aion haben.


----------



## Slayed (10. November 2009)

Uff ja, hab eben mal bei Google nach gesehn und gelesen das Hypermemory auch wie Shared Memory leistung vom Arbeitsspeicher klaut ._. . Naja ich glaub dann wird wohl bald mal ne neue Grafikkarte kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Slayed


----------



## vanBAT (11. November 2009)

ch denke mal das dieser Thread allmählich nur noch unübersichtlich geworden ist.
153 Seiten lesen, das bringt nix. Außerdem ist er von Juni und somit noch aus der Betaphase. Die meisten fragen die hier beantwortet werden sollten sind also rein gar nicht mehr aktuiell und stören somit das suchen


----------



## jlij (11. November 2009)

vanBAT schrieb:


> ch denke mal das dieser Thread allmählich nur noch unübersichtlich geworden ist.
> 153 Seiten lesen, das bringt nix. Außerdem ist er von Juni und somit noch aus der Betaphase. Die meisten fragen die hier beantwortet werden sollten sind also rein gar nicht mehr aktuiell und stören somit das suchen



da stimme ich zu,  etwas zu fett hier das ganze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (15. November 2009)

Hey eine Frage!

Weiß jemand wo man Umwandlungsmethode: Titanium-Erz also das Rezept für Substanzen Umwandeln kaufen kann?

mfg


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. November 2009)

Die Morph Rezepte kannste in den Forts kaufen, wenn sie deiner Fraktion gehören.


----------



## dedennis (15. November 2009)

Slayed schrieb:


> Uff ja, hab eben mal bei Google nach gesehn und gelesen das Hypermemory auch wie Shared Memory leistung vom Arbeitsspeicher klaut ._. . Naja ich glaub dann wird wohl bald mal ne neue Grafikkarte kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Grafikkarte ist schrott und wird sicher nicht laufen ausserdem hast du etwas wenig ram! aber bekommst 4gb RAM ja schon für 39€ und Grafikkarten gibts ja auch schon nicht schlechte für 50€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mateanik (16. November 2009)

Wo kann man den Client downloaden? Habs mir noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## xerkxes (16. November 2009)

oops  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (16. November 2009)

Wenn du es dir Online gekauft ahst müsstest du mit deiner
E-Mail einen Link erhalten haben!

Wenn du dich einloggst (Offiziele AIon Seite!) bekommst du dort auchnochmal aufgelistet wo du es dir Downloaden kannst!


----------



## wh1teSpirit (19. Januar 2010)

ab welcher Stufe gibts die erste Ini?


----------



## Snatchel (19. Januar 2010)

Frage: Welche Klasse ist das die sich bei dem portablen Wiederbelebungsstein belebt hier bei ca 5:00? Aion Show 1


----------



## Geige (19. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein NPC, aber nach dem aussehend es NPCs würde ich ihn unter 
Templer einordnen!


----------



## wh1teSpirit (19. Januar 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem blauen und dem lila balken / Fortschritts-Crit (z.B. beim Sammeln)?


----------



## Geige (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nur der Lilare ist wirklich ein krit, weiß es aber nicht zu 100%


----------



## Dwarim (19. Januar 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile Test-Accounts, oder sind in der DvD Box welche, wovon mir jemand einen abgeben möchte? Ich würde das Spiel saugern testen, aber dafür 40€ zu bezahlen is schon ein wenig krass, wie ich finde...


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (19. Januar 2010)

wh1teSpirit schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem blauen und dem lila balken / Fortschritts-Crit (z.B. beim Sammeln)?



Wenn sich der Balken beim sammeln oder craften Lila verfärbt, dann schaffst du den Craft / das Sammeln zu 100%.

Ein Critical beim sammeln oder craften äußert sich so, dass sich während des craftens/sammels oder kurz vor Ende das Symbol verändert, dazu ein Sound ertönt und der Balken wieder von vorne mit Miss/Win startet.



Dwarim schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile Test-Accounts, oder sind in der DvD Box welche, wovon mir jemand einen abgeben möchte? Ich würde das Spiel saugern testen, aber dafür 40&#8364; zu bezahlen is schon ein wenig krass, wie ich finde...



Jeder Spieler kann eine begrenzte anzahl an "Freunden" werben und ihnen somit einen Gästeaccount zukommen lassen. Offizielle Testaccounts ohne diese Aktion gibt es derzeit nicht. Wenn such dir jemanden, der dir noch einen Freundeacc zuschieben kann, dass du es antesten kannst.


----------



## Twixst (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem, undzwar hab ich mir ein Key für ein Testaccount besorgt. Dann konnte ich das Spiel erst downloaden. Jetzt hab ich es fertig gedownloaded aber der Key ist abgelaufen.
Kann ich jetzt einfach nochmal ein neuen Aion Testaccount auf meinem ncsoft Account erstellen?

Und wie siehts später mit Raids aus? Sind sie anspruchsvoll?


----------



## HobbySoldat (27. Januar 2010)

Ob du dir nochmals einen Testaccount auf deinen NCsoftAccount machen kannst weiß ich nicht, denke jedoch das ist unwahrscheinlich.

Raids gibt es in der Form wie man sie aus WoW kennt gar nicht. Für mal als 6 Spieler gibt es nur offenes PvP (Festungen verteidigen oder angreifen, Riften) oder Worldbosse.

In Aion selbst gibt es nur eine einzige 24 Spieler Instanz. Dafür muss deiner Fraktion aber die Götterfestung gehören und das ist derzeit und in nächster Zeit sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------

